# A new book in my library.



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2009)

Scored this one!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice! Italian planes had some of the best camo schemes IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it awesome? What about part 1 and 2? Enlighten us please!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice one Wayne!


----------



## piet (Dec 15, 2009)

8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sooo want one of those....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice one Wayne!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2009)

Good score!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 15, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Sooo want one of those....




What about that copy of "Luftwaffe Field Latrines 1939 - 1945" by Ulrich Scheissenhaus I sent you? I thought you'd enjoy "From France To Moscow With A Folding Spade."

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2009)

...or "Belt Buckles of the Luftwaffe"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice one Wayne, let us know what you think about it please!!!!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 15, 2009)

Great Score Wayne!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 15, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> What about that copy of "Luftwaffe Field Latrines 1939 - 1945" by Ulrich Scheissenhaus I sent you? I thought you'd enjoy "From France To Moscow With A Folding Spade."



LMAO!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is it awesome? What about part 1 and 2? Enlighten us please!



Not bad at all, wanted it mainly for the 109 stuff....has the usual pics seen elsewhere, profiles are well done though!

Mainly ANR stuff on G55, MC202/205 and the 109 but sections front and back on the Regia Aeronautica too with Mc202/205's some Spits, P-39's and some Ju87's...

haven't bought Part 1 and 2 at this stage...will check them out again this Saturday when I visit my mate!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice one mate! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> What about that copy of "Luftwaffe Field Latrines 1939 - 1945" by Ulrich Scheissenhaus I sent you? I thought you'd enjoy "From France To Moscow With A Folding Spade."




It was missing pages!!!! Had some brown stained fingerprints, though...care to tell me why?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> It was missing pages!!!! Had some brown stained fingerprints, though...care to tell me why?



Nasty...


----------



## kgambit (Dec 16, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Not bad at all, wanted it mainly for the 109 stuff....has the usual pics seen elsewhere, profiles are well done though!
> 
> Mainly ANR stuff on G55, MC202/205 and the 109 but sections front and back on the Regia Aeronautica too with Mc202/205's some Spits, P-39's and some Ju87's...
> 
> haven't bought Part 1 and 2 at this stage...will check them out again this Saturday when I visit my mate!



Anything on the Fiat G-50 in there Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2009)

kgambit said:


> Anything on the Fiat G-50 in there Wayne?



Sorry, not in this book...most likely in one of the other volumes...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2009)

kgambit said:


> Anything on the Fiat G-50 in there Wayne?





Wayne Little said:


> Sorry, not in this book...most likely in one of the other volumes...



_Well, go get them then...!_


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2009)

Checked them out...and yes there are G-50's in Vol. 1 didn't get either of them though.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2009)

You're welcome sir!


----------



## al49 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Not bad at all, wanted it mainly for the 109 stuff....has the usual pics seen elsewhere, profiles are well done though!
> 
> Mainly ANR stuff on G55, MC202/205 and the 109 but sections front and back on the Regia Aeronautica too with Mc202/205's some Spits, P-39's and some Ju87's...
> 
> haven't bought Part 1 and 2 at this stage...will check them out again this Saturday when I visit my mate!


Hi,
I saw this tread today only, so here following the cover pages and a brief comment.





As stated on the cover, Vol.1 cover years 1940-1941
You will find pictures and profiles for the following aeroplanes:
CR-32
CR-42
Macchi C 200
Fiat G-50
Breda BA 65
Breda 88
IMAM Ro 44 seaplane and 
Stukas used by RA
Last pages explain the camouflage colouring system used until Fall 1941 when a new system was officially introduced.
Volume 2




cover the period between 1941 and 1943 Armistice.
You will still find C-200 and G-50 plus CR-42 in night fighter configuration plus
Macchi C 202
Reggiane 2000
Reggiane 2001
Do 217 and Me 109 in RA service
Reggiane 2002
Macchi C 205
Reggiane 2005
Devoitine D.520 in RA service (captured) and
the first Fiat G-55
Last pages are dedicated to the new camouflage scheme.
I strongly recommend to purchase these two books, if you interested in Regia Aeronautica, but if you just need information on a specific aeroplane, let me know and I will see if it is available.
Cheers
Alberto

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> It was missing pages!!!! Had some brown stained fingerprints, though...care to tell me why?



I sold it to him. Why, what?

Looks like a good book. I'm not that interested in the RA but that seems to have the history covered.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Alberto!

Yes the 3 books cover a good range of aircraft and colours depending on what you want..early, mid, late Italian aircraft, if you're right into things Italian then these are the ones to get...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

With a few '13's' in them, riiiight??


----------



## kgambit (Feb 18, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Thanks Alberto!
> 
> Yes the 3 books cover a good range of aircraft and colours depending on what you want..early, mid, late Italian aircraft, if you're right into things Italian then these are the ones to get...



Book 1 definitely looks like a keeper.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok scored some more new books, with decals.....and some great subjects to model including TWO 13's I have wanted to do!

Here is the first one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Someone rubbing off?


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Ok scored some more new books, with decals.....and some great subjects to model including TWO 13's I have wanted to do!
> 
> Here is the first one!




I assume Wojtek has two copies of this book...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> I assume Wojtek has two copies of this book...



probably does....

Always had some 13's up my sleeve Jan....

and the next one....D-9 Yellow 13 in this one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

...and the third one...again some great modelling subjects!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice! I like the look of the Boddenplatte book, should be good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2010)

Me want...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2010)

Some more new additions to my Library....


----------



## ellis995 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Wayne

That pic below is one that i am thinking of doing as it is one of the versions on one of the Eduard kits i have


----------



## al49 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Some more new additions to my Library....



I really prefer props but, if one day I will do an other jet model, for sure it will be a Phantom of the Vietnam era.
Of course in 1:32.
Alberto


----------



## al49 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,
I just bought this book:




at a first glance is a very good one, full of detailed information, photos and diagrams.
Besides I h'v been told that the section concerning aircraft used by Italy in WW2 contains some minor errors, I recommend this book to everybody who is building a BF 109 model.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2010)

ellis995 said:


> Hi Wayne
> 
> That pic below is one that i am thinking of doing as it is one of the versions on one of the Eduard kits i have
> 
> View attachment 125614



Will scan you the profiles Keith....


and good buy Alberto


----------



## ellis995 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2010)

Not aproblem Keith, will plug the scanner in on the weekend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2010)

Alberto, do you have the other volume of the 109?


----------



## al49 (Mar 24, 2010)

No, sorry. I just bought this because I will start soon my G-14.
Do you need anything specifically? May be I have it somewhere else.
Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2010)

al49 said:


> No, sorry. I just bought this because I will start soon my G-14.
> Do you need anything specifically? May be I have it somewhere else.
> Alberto



Ah, no thats ok I have both...was just curious if you had vol 1 thats all!


----------



## al49 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all,
I just received this book I ordered from Amazon:




Isn't specifically intended for modellers but is plenty of photos despising aircraft of both opponents, Regia Aeronautica and Commonwealth airforces).
At the end of the book there are 13 pages of colour profiles, here following two examples










Other profiles concern:
Breda BA-65
Fiat CR-32
Fiat CR-42
Savoia Marchetti SM-75
Hawker Hart
Gloster Gladiator Mk II
Gloster Gauntlet Mk II
Blenheim Mk I

If you are interested in these machines or in this specific WW2 theatre/period is a book that I would really recommend.
Cheers
Alberto

I forgot to mention that one of the authors, Hakans Gustavsson, also has a site dedicated to Biplan Figter Aces, if you don't know it, you can find it here:
http://surfcity.kund.dalnet.se/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool Alberto!


----------



## al49 (May 17, 2010)

Hi,
I haven't found any mention to Kagero Books in this thread, so I like to say that I just bought some Kagero monographs, two of them are:








These books, about 100 pages in A4 format, have English text (or Polish/English text), many b/w pictures and 8/9 pages of colour profiles.

The cost, here in Italy is around 20-25 Euros depending on issue so, in my opinion, quite a good value for money.

If you don't know them and are interested you can go here:
Oficyna Wydawnicza - Kagero

Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

Good books Alberto, got 'em both!

Have just scored a couple more Kagero books...post 'em up soon!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2010)

One of my new Kagero books....

This one has a killer decal sheet.....and Jan another 13 !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Got this beauty in the mail yesterday....some great new pics, backed up with some impressive artwork!

Recommend this one to any Luftwaffe enthusiast!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2010)

Wayneman, would you happen to have anything on RCAF Typhoon HH*W. It was flown by SL Davidson, my surname. My maternal grandmother was a from Nova Scotia. Funny I have become a Commonwealth subject, but she never became a US citizen in her 60 years living in California. I digress.

BTW I am going to be lightening my load of AC books in the near future, no point in letting them go to a second hand store if I can trade for something in here. cheers, Bill


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2010)

Any '13's?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice book Wayne, think I'll have to have a look for that one.
Bill, I'll have a look for the Typhoon for you - think I might have a pic and a profile.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2010)

Found pics and a profile of other 175 Sqn Typhoons, if they'll help?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 6, 2010)

I do have a couple of 175 sqn illustrations, HH*N along with a photo of the plane, HH*D, and the Techmod decal sheet with HH*W included. Was just hoping someone had an actual picture of the plane. He was a wing leader as well, you would think there would be more on him. But alas. I would appreciate anything you might have mate! Bill


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2010)

here you go Bill.
all from osprey's aircraft of the aces #27typhoon and tempest aces of ww2


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2010)

That's where I would have looked first....good work Karl. 

Will keep alookout though Bill.


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2010)

also found this in, Warpaint Series. #005. Hawker typhoon


----------



## N4521U (Jun 7, 2010)

Can't thank you enough Karl. I had the HH*W markings in an illustration, but no idea he had the "ROD" markings on a newer plane. Now a decision to make a 1/72nd with HH*W and a 1/48th of the R*D.

When I get time. Gord I gotta finish Merlin first! 

Again Thanks "heeps"


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2010)

no probs mate


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice one Karl. I missed that last profile in Warpaint - too busy looking for 175 Sqn codes!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2010)

Picked up 3 new books at the Reading Airshow this weekend. One is the old Time/Life series on the war, the volume "The Air War in Europe" which brings me to a total of 5 of the series. Also collected these 2 Osprey books fro a great price.


----------



## rochie (Jun 7, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Karl. I missed that last profile in Warpaint - too busy looking for 175 Sqn codes!!



me too it was the kill markings that caught my eye !


----------



## Peebs (Jun 16, 2010)

These arrived on my doorstep this afternoon


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice pair...er..well, you know what I mean!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2010)

My latest purchase!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2010)

very nice Wayne


----------



## seesul (Jun 28, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> My latest purchase!!


Any words of Willi Reschke in it?
Nice book!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice! I like the cover artwork too.


----------



## seesul (Jun 28, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> My latest purchase!!



Wayne, which a/c is present on this cover? There´s only one Ta152 today, at NASM storage.


----------



## ppopsie (Jun 29, 2010)

This arrived last week. 580 pages with text only. Needs a lot of patience to read but after reading it a third I find it is worthwhile.
For modeling people, in my opinion, the second one is better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2010)

seesul said:


> Wayne, which a/c is present on this cover? There´s only one Ta152 today, at NASM storage.



It's Green 9, I'm sure you know who flew this one!

haven't started reading it yet but i'm sure the will be mention of Willi Reschke, the Green 9 profile sure looks good!

I'm sure the new 1/32 Ta152H-1 from Zoukei-Mura will have markings for green 9?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2010)

nice books Popsie.
Wayne and Roman, I notice Willi has provided the foreword for the TA152 book...that alone should be an interesting read!


----------



## seesul (Jun 29, 2010)

Airframes said:


> nice books Popsie.
> Wayne and Roman, I notice Willi has provided the foreword for the TA152 book...that alone should be an interesting read!



You´re right Terry. I´ll ask Willi´s son if he has a copy of that book.


----------



## seesul (Jun 29, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> It's Green 9, I'm sure you know who flew this one!
> 
> haven't started reading it yet but i'm sure the will be mention of Willi Reschke, the Green 9 profile sure looks good!
> 
> I'm sure the new 1/32 Ta152H-1 from Zoukei-Mura will have markings for green 9?



That´s why this picture kicked me out...I saw it many times but never thought about it.
It seems as a real aicraft in a real flight...so just a photomounting of a model? Nice done.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 29, 2010)

I have JG 301/302 written by Willi that mentions his crash landing. I think I copied the article for you roman.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2010)

Roman, I think the book cover is almost certainly digital artwork. Excellent stuff, now considered as avaition art. I'm not sure it should be, as, although the 'artist' has great skill in manipulating the computer, it's not the same as using a brush and paints! Maybe 'Aviation Art Techncian' would be a better description, rather than aviation artist?


----------



## seesul (Jun 30, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I have JG 301/302 written by Willi that mentions his crash landing. I think I copied the article for you roman.



Yes, you sent me a caption of his remembrances on his crash landing on Aug 29, 1944. I do have this book too, but in German as I wanted the original version. I´ll use the article in our future web site project as I want to have the web in Czech, English and also in German language. It´s better to use the original English translation for this purpose than to translate it from German to my Czenglish
Did I send you pics of Willi´s meeting with my friend Joe (South Plainfield, NJ)?
If not, here are some http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html


----------



## seesul (Jun 30, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Roman, I think the book cover is almost certainly digital artwork. Excellent stuff, now considered as avaition art. I'm not sure it should be, as, although the 'artist' has great skill in manipulating the computer, it's not the same as using a brush and paints! Maybe 'Aviation Art Techncian' would be a better description, rather than aviation artist?


You´re right Terry, excelent stuff! Anyway, do you also think that the pilot on this picture wears a new era helmet?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2010)

Airframes said:


> nice books Popsie.
> Wayne and Roman, I notice Willi has provided the foreword for the TA152 book...that alone should be an interesting read!



Yes, he has provided the foreword, there is also a short bio and signed photo of Willi too!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice one Wayne !
Roman, not sure about the helmet, it's not too clear in the pic on my monitor, looks more like reflection off the canopy.


----------



## seesul (Jun 30, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Wayne !
> Roman, not sure about the helmet, it's not too clear in the pic on my monitor, looks more like reflection off the canopy.



Think I´ll need glasses
Or back to my good old monitor from my ****ing LCD...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

He He ! I definitely need new reading glasses - either that or model parts are getting smaller !!l


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2010)

When you start to have a conversation with the Hippocroccofrgos, I'd start to worry old chap!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm hoping that there's absolutely *NO* chance of that old chap!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2010)

Shoots...He Scores! just got this in today....fantastic set of profiles....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

GRRRRRRR Looking for 352nd FG by Osprey for an acceptable price...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2010)

Scored these two cheaply in Copenhagen today:






and


----------



## Erich (Jul 14, 2010)

Harrison the 352nd fg assoc. is re-releasing the ever popular fighter group history for US 50.00 plus postage/shipping, worth it in every way, Osprey works is mediocre compared to this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Shoots...He Scores! just got this in today....fantastic set of profiles....



....and the ever so important question on everybody's lips, any '13's'?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

Erich said:


> Harrison the 352nd fg assoc. is re-releasing the ever popular fighter group history for US 50.00 plus postage/shipping, worth it in every way, Osprey works is mediocre compared to this.



When are the re-releasing it?


----------



## Erich (Jul 14, 2010)

it's out now ............... contact Bob through the assoc.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

I sent him an email Erich! Thanks very much!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2010)

Can any of you guys recommend any good biographies on Erich Hartmann?
I've already read "Blond Knight of Germany", and much as I do respect Erich Hartmann for both his feats as a fighter pilot - he was the top scoring ace overall after all, and that does take one helluva pilot - and as a human being who survived the russian prison camps and came out a lot wiser, if not stronger (someone else might have to judge that) - I do tend to think that the Toliver/Constable book lacks a little in the way of a more objective view of the man.
So - any recommendations, guys?
*whispers*...I'm trying HARD to be diplomatic here, although I'd _much _rather be _myself _as usual.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice score on the Galland books Maria - sorry, can't help with the Hartmann question.
That book sound interesting Erich - think I'll have a look, when the man from HSBC says 'Yes' !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

Erich is Bob around a lot? Or is he a non computer guy


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm ordering mine, recieved an email from Mr. Powell


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> GRRRRRRR Looking for 352nd FG by Osprey for an acceptable price...



There was a tent at the flea market last month at the show that was all those books H - I scored several.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

I saw but I wanted models and forgot how much money I had on me


----------



## Erich (Jul 14, 2010)

Harrison Bob is a great guy, have been a member of the 352nd fg as a friend since .............. ? I cannot remember. the drawback and we have talked this in the past several times about Osprey is the mass production the lousy text yes or no to historical value, the Sturmgruppen volume is junk in my opinion, the profiles are suspect as to accuracy no matter what nations birds are covered

I am really big on US operational histories when available, yes they are not cheap and in some cases are not worth the monies they are printed on, several come to mind. on the other hand the 352nd fg is choice materials and so is the 364th's and the 339th fg's as 3 chosen. some of the 9th AF Jug histories are not bad either but a person needs to shop around.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 15, 2010)

Erich, I sent a final email to Bob on who to make the check out to and he is really a great guy. Thanks for letting me know Erich!


----------



## drgondog (Jul 15, 2010)

Taylor Publishing in Dallas did the 352nd history and I am talking to them now about my new 355th FG/TFW/FW History.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't have an issue with moderation - the first box came in! If nothing else, it has some great pics, esp the Walk Around ones.

BTW, those that introduced me to _Squadron.com _and _hannants.co.uk _- my wife officially hates you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2010)

That's one heck of a haul of books in one go David. It's a wonder you've still got your spherical objects attached !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2010)

Um, well........ 

At least I have reading material while I"m in the doghouse.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2010)

AAARRRGGGHHH!!!!!!

I have several duplicates of the 

BE2
P36
and Ventura books

I would have paid you to take!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 16, 2010)

Then how about a book-and-kit-and-modelling-tools-selling thread for all of us in here - or maybe for members with over...say, 500 posts, to keep people from becoming members, and then they promptly start spamming the site with sales ads?
Or is there already a sales-part of the forum? *checks*...hmmm...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Um, well........
> 
> At least I have reading material while I"m in the doghouse.



Know exactly what you mean...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2010)

Maria, in the modelling section at least, there is a part I think entitled "I'll Trade U for This" or similar. Far as I know, direct selling is not allowed on the forum, although the section mentioned allows 'trading/swops', and other 'deals' can be done via PM as a result of the requests in this section.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 16, 2010)

Ah cool, thanks Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2010)

and now the 2nd box. MuHahahahahaha

A/RA-5 Vigilante Mini in Action
A-10 Warthog Mini In Action
P-35 Mini in Action
FR-1 Mini in Action
Montpellier Fighter Squadron
Staaken at War
Pride of Seattle
Red Ladies in Waiting
Staaken R.VI
Mig Alley
FIghting Colors Hawker Hunter in Color
Aces
Shipbuster - Mosquito Mk XViii "Tse-tse"
JG 52


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2010)

You're weird.

















 Nice haul!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice VB


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah, I get it ! You're starting a book shop !


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2010)

Could have got ya the P-35 and FR-1 book for nothing!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

This arrived today, and I'm already half way through reading it ! So far, I've learned more about the history of Poland, and the PAF, than I ever knew, and my already deep respect for the contribution of Polish personnel in the RAF has now more than doubled !
I can thoroughly recommend this book !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Need to get one then old boy, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tango35 (Jul 24, 2010)

Airframes said:


> This arrived today, and I'm already half way through reading it ! So far, I've learned more about the history of Poland, and the PAF, than I ever knew, and my already deep respect for the contribution of Polish personnel in the RAF has now more than doubled !
> I can thoroughly recommend this book !



Please Repeat ! Please Repeat ! Please Repeat ! ( out of the BoB movie)

My respect also for the polish flyers.

Thomas


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Pen and Sword old chap. Priced at £12.99, but on offer at £10.39 with FREE shipping !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

Somebody else recommended the "Forgotten Few" as well, I REALLY need to get it.

Right now I'm in the middle of a book I picked up last weekend about the 365th FIghter Group flying the P-47's. It's been pretty interesting so far.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like a good one David. Another, if you can still get it, is 'Duxford Eagles', about the 78th FG, and also 'Debden Eagles', on the 4th FG. Can't remember the authors though !


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a book "THE AEGEAN PIRATES - The history of 15 Squadron SAAF in WW2. Can anyone help me?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Terry, I'll take a look for it!

Dang V2, the cover along is cool as hell!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll see what I can find in the UK Dominik.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2010)

Been trying to read the invisible manual for my model...


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I'll see what I can find in the UK Dominik.



Thank you in advance, Terry!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2010)

v2 said:


> I'm looking for a book "THE AEGEAN PIRATES - The history of 15 Squadron SAAF in WW2. Can anyone help me?



Dominik,

I tried both AMAZON and BOOKFINDER.COM but it didn't come up in either. Sorry bud. Do you have the publisher?

Jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2010)

v2 said:


> I'm looking for a book "THE AEGEAN PIRATES - The history of 15 Squadron SAAF in WW2. Can anyone help me?



The only place I could find it:
Books - The Aegean Pirates - History of 15 Squadron SAAF in WW2 for sale in Johannesburg (ID:23419350)

Only 500 copies were printed so they are not easy to come by.

Good luck!


----------



## tango35 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just arrived with the mail today, not a real new one, but also interesting now i can complete my library for this subject.






greets Thomas


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

Interesting one Thomas....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice one Thomas.
Dominik, like the others, no luck I'm afraid finding Aegean Pirates. I even asked my local library if they could obtain a copy, without success. It looks like it might have been privately published, hence the low print run, so it's a case of continuing to look out for it in second - hand book shops, and similar web-sites etc.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2010)

The link I posted still has it for sale:

Books - The Aegean Pirates - History of 15 Squadron SAAF in WW2 for sale in Johannesburg (ID:23419350)


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 30, 2010)

I dont know if any of you guys have this but its definately a good book!

Amazon.com: Gotterdammerung 1: Luftwaffe wrecks and graveyards (Gotterdammerung S.) (9781903223680): Brett Green: Books


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2010)

r2800doublewasp said:


> I dont know if any of you guys have this but its definately a good book!
> 
> Amazon.com: Gotterdammerung 1: Luftwaffe wrecks and graveyards (Gotterdammerung S.) (9781903223680): Brett Green: Books



I have that. A nice book indeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll second that!


----------



## al49 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,
in my search for documentation to be used to build my Gustav, I found and purchased this booklet:





In about 100 pages you will find many pictures and detailed information on features that allow to identify one version from an other. For instance see here:





From the same source I also got an other booklet (113 pages) on Luftwaffe camouflage




Again a lot of detailed info, like this original painting schematic





Unfortunately both of them are in French and this could be an issue for someone.
On the other hand, a lot of info for 11.50 Euro each. (The second booklet cost 14.50 Euro)
If you are at all interested, you can go here
Aérojournal : Nos Hors-Série
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2010)

Interesting stuff, thanks Alberto.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2010)

Those look interesting Alberto..8)


----------



## al49 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,
just to add that I've been told, via an other forum, that the author of above books, Mr. Jean-Claude Mermet has a very good reputation as historian and this add extra value to them.
Alberto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2010)

Those like really nice Alberto.


----------



## seesul (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anyone have this book? Amazon.com: Not As Briefed: From the Doolittle Raid to a German Stalag (9780874222395): C. Ross Greening, Dorothy Greening, Karen Morgan Driscoll: Books
Got it as a gift from a WW2 vet who visited us 2 weeks ago and didn´t have a time to read it yet. Anyhow, the book is full of paintings made by author. He must have been a very skillful!


----------



## tango35 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi folks,
because i have this one already in my library :






i had to order *this* and it came just with the mail :






Helps me to fill a gap in my collection

Thomas


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

2 new purchases for me today!


----------



## Peebs (Oct 12, 2010)

Added these to my collection over the past few months


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 13, 2010)

v2 said:


> I'm looking for a book "THE AEGEAN PIRATES - The history of 15 Squadron SAAF in WW2. Can anyone help me?



I'm not sure if this helps, but I found one. South Africa? I'm not sure on pricing or currency works though.

Books - The Aegean Pirates - History of 15 Squadron SAAF in WW2 for sale in Johannesburg (ID:26385080)


Nevermind, vikingBerserker beat me too it.. Good Luck anyway!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2010)

I've scored another Couple of Books.....!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 16, 2010)

The 109 book is great Wayne, I got a copy last week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice! How is the Tamiya book?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> The 109 book is great Wayne, I got a copy last week.



Yeah and some great profile work....



vikingBerserker said:


> Nice! How is the Tamiya book?



Pretty damn good..! Lots of great info and detail for getting stuck in to a Spitty!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.....I see the 'White 13'!  

What stumbles me, is that _you_ Wayne, need modelling books!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah.....I see the 'White 13'!
> 
> What stumbles me, is that _you_ Wayne, need modelling books!



You never stop learning Jan.... some books like this one offers some great info!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sooo....any nice '13' in there then?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Sooo....any nice '13' in there then?



Will have a further look for you...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## phas3e (Nov 24, 2010)

How are you finding the 109 book?

Is it 'more of the same' or is there some interesting research done one camouflage and markings ala Japos 109K book


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Sooo....any nice '13' in there then?



Only the White 13 on the cover, Jan which we have discussed before IIRC...



phas3e said:


> How are you finding the 109 book?
> 
> Is it 'more of the same' or is there some interesting research done one camouflage and markings ala Japos 109K book



Don't mind it, ....goes through the camo of the later versions with some similarities to the JaPo book some new to me photos, good profile work, although I don't agree with some of the call outs and interpretations for some profiles.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 12, 2010)

Have been steadily improving my library of late, here's just a selection.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Someone's been busy I see.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 25, 2010)

Got two really nice books from biker buddy Jørn last night:
A Nation Alone - Battle of Britain, by Arthur Ward, and Gordon Mitchell: R. J. Mitchell: Schooldays to Spitfire.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice haul Maria.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2010)

Got this fantastic 'Kagero' publication from Wojtek for Christmas (thanks again my friend!).
Talk about serendipity! I've been planning a small diorama in 1/48th scale for some time, featuring 'Assi' Hahn's aircraft, in France, and the decals are included, and I ordered the ICM kit just before Christmas! Great timing and inspiration!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2010)

Very cool folks!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 25, 2010)

Terry, that's awesome, congrats on the book, the kit and the decals! I'll be looking forward to your build/diorama.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2010)

My dad gave me Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand. It is about Louis Zamperini, a B-24 bombardier. Haven't seen any reviews on the book but from how the jacket reads it sounds very interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2010)

Done good there Terry! couple of great subjects on that decal sheet!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 26, 2010)

.... and from the wonderful Wurger Wojtek, gentleman of Pila, I received thse books. Kagero have done themselves proud here with some amazing photos, the 109 book being an excellent companion to the hard to find Japo book on the same subject. There seem to be a lot of books on the late model 109's which can only be a good thing.

Thanks Wojtek!


----------



## imalko (Dec 26, 2010)

I see Wojtek has been more generous than Santa. Very nice of him!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 26, 2010)

Take a bow my friend! I take it you've been reading in the bath all afternoon?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2010)

Almost you are right...... there is nothing better like taking a hot bath with reading a very interesting book or magazine. I recomment it strongly.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2010)

And a large measure of 'T Stoff' at the side of the bath !!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, and I bought myself this by accident. After all, it's not as if I actually _like_ the 110...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2010)

I was sure you didn't have this one.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2010)

Funny how we tend to 'accidentally' buy things we don't like ............ I have a house full of 'accidental' purchases, and they all seem to be aircraft related. Strange!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2010)

That's true Terry...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2010)

Do we all suffer from this?


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 26, 2010)

<Irony ON> Nooooooooooooo! </Irony OFF>


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2010)

....and Terry, old boy.......the '13' is for...?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2010)

That's Oblt. Kurt Ubben, Gruppenkommandeur, III/JG77, Berislaw, September 1941, old chap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2010)

Duuuuh....! _Profile....!_ 




    Cheers old fruit!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 27, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Funny how we tend to 'accidentally' buy things we don't like ............ I have a house full of 'accidental' purchases, and they all seem to be aircraft related. Strange!



Guilty as charged.................


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hans- Ulrich Rudel - "My life in war and peace":


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2010)

Should be an interesting book Dominik.
Jan old boy, does that mean you'd like me to post the profile, or maybe e-mail it to you?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Funny how we tend to 'accidentally' buy things we don't like ............ I have a house full of 'accidental' purchases, and they all seem to be aircraft related. Strange!





Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Do we all suffer from this?



It's a curse...!!! and many suffer it...gladly!!


----------



## al49 (Dec 28, 2010)

Not yet in my library but it will be there soon:




If you are interested you can purchase it as well but I must warn you on something.
According to a very reliable Italian forum, the text in the book is very good and worth itself the value of the money.
There are, instead, some issues on profiles that, still according to that forum, in some cases they are incorrect.
If you have any specific question, send me a pm.
Cheers and Happy New Year.
Alberto

Received today.
It's a nice book with many B&W pictures and a few in color.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Should be an interesting book Dominik.
> Jan old boy, does that mean you'd like me to post the profile, or maybe e-mail it to you?



Whatever is easiest for you old boy....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2010)

Righty ho old boy, I'll e-mail the profiles - might even let you have the 1/48th scale decals, if I don't use the numbers for something else ......


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Hmmmmm....think that I have an extra 1/48 Wildcat scrapping somewhere around here...*

Much obliged young man.....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2010)

And you know where you can stuff THAT ! 
Profiles e-mailed, BTW.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup! In the mailbox, with your address on it! 

Much obliged old boot...


----------



## al49 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just received today:




It's a big book, about 300 pages il A4 format that describes the history of Squadriglia Bonet and ANR fighter groups from October 1943 till end of April 1945.
Of course and unfortunately for you if you don't read Italian, there are only four pages of English summary at the end, but the book is plenty of photos, many of them never shown before (at least this what the editor says).
If you are interested, you can order it in example from here
La Bancarella Aeronautica
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 29, 2010)

Some great stuff here guys. Haven't picked up on this thread for a while. Over the last month, my book on the He 219 Uhu arrived, and while I was at it, I picked up JG301/301 Wilde Sau by Reschke.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2010)

Wife bought me Volume 1 of the William Green "Classic" for Christmas and I'm pretty happy about that. 

I hope the following is OK with the Mods, but I'm just passing on some money saving information...

If anybody else is interested in this tome as well, a discount coupon came with the book for $10.00 US Dollars/6 British pounds (Euros as well, but I forget how much) off the purchase price, just PM me if you want it... Don't know if it can be used by more than one person so please only if you are serious.

Please note: the image is from the publishers website


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2010)

If the discount coupon is for free I doesn't mind me.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice catch. At £60 per volume though, a bit beyond my financial reserve at the moment!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2010)

Wurger said:


> If the discount coupon is for free I doesn't mind me.



Yup the coupon if free and can only be used on the first volume - which I already have so... 

Yes it (the book) is a bit pricey. That's why I'm glad I got it as a gift!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2011)

Got a fantastic surprise in the mail today - this arrived from Evan !
I don't read Hungarian, but I'm fluent in picture viewing, so it'll do for me!
Hard cover, and packed with beautiful artwork, cutaways and photographs, it'll keep me busy for a long time!
Thanks again Evan - brilliant!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Soon! Or should I say finally...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice one Paul, and I like the cover painting.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 8, 2011)

A February 2011 release after two years of waiting Terry. Sample pages over on the Red Kite website:

Steinbock


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Paul. I think I might save some pennies and invest in that. The Amiens book sound intriguing too ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Agree with the old plonker here Paul, seems like a couple of great books!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2011)

Less of the old, you, you .... Swedish Chef Muppet !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey! You inexperienced teenagers should be seen but not heard.....and show some respect towards the older generation!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2011)

Pax, pax ...between a slim Viking and a stiff English Gentelman....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2011)

OK then, but he owes me a pint!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2011)

With my one it is equal 2.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Aren't you too young for that stoff! C and T?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2011)

The C and T stoff I was drinking when I was a baby. Now it has to be something that tears up hairs from a chest.


----------



## al49 (Jan 12, 2011)

Received yesterday!




Very nice and a "must have" if you are planning to build a model of this aircraft because it's the only book, in my knowledge, the offers several pictures of the cockpit and other details.
Alberto


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice! Interesting coast line on the cover illustration too.


----------



## al49 (Jan 12, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Nice! Interesting coast line on the cover illustration too.



Yes,
this particular bird was the machine of Sergente Maggiore Laiolo, of 310th Squadriglia Caccia Aerofotografica, it was equipped with a camera and two drop tanks.
It is shown flying at 33,000 ft over Tunis on 7 September 1943. 
Alberto


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah, I thought the harbour looked vaguely familiar. Thanks Alberto.


----------



## al49 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just arrived












Is this meaning that I'm going to build a Storch?
It's very likely indeed!
Alberto


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2011)

I smell a diorama on the horizon ........


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 25, 2011)

*sniffs* me too.


----------



## magnu (Feb 3, 2011)

Gave myself the day off and went shopping


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow! Nice haul Lewis !


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2011)

Dam!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi guys.

I received this gem today - thanks Maximowitz, that's an excellent book!  
Time for coffee, lunch and reading, methinks.   *happy sounds*


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2011)

Good one Maria!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2011)

Good one PAUL!


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 16, 2011)

It was nothing, stop the applause, throw money instead...


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 16, 2011)

*CLANK*


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 16, 2011)

What comes around goes around... I've received things from every corner of the world thanks to the kind members of this forum. It's all good Karma!


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just got all of these! Not quite sure why they were all given to us, but I won't complain.

Sorry the photos are so dark, didn't notice when I took them.


----------



## magnu (Feb 16, 2011)

Shouldn't this come under a new library for my libarary Great haul Catch


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2011)

What a catch Cory! (pun intended) 
Been given a book by a friend - I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 16, 2011)

Airframes said:


> What a catch Cory! (pun intended)
> Been given a book by a friend - I'll post a pic later.





Thanks guys.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2011)

This is what a mate picked up for me. It's a few years old now, but looks brand new - found in a charity shop for a couple of quid!
Sorry about the lighting.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 16, 2011)

Seems like an interesting book there Terry.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 17, 2011)

That will be interesting reading T.


----------



## Peebs (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi all, picked this one up earlier in the week


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2011)

looks like everyone is doing well in the book department!

Expecting some more myself in the coming weeks....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2011)

Finally got a copy of the Dutch profiles P-40E/N book. This book deals with 120 sqn a combined Dutch/Australian unit and has some great profiles and colour pics! 8)
Also grabbed a nice looking book on the battle of Wau.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like some good stuff there Andy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice ones lads!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2011)

That book looks rather interesting Andy....


----------



## magnu (Feb 19, 2011)

Just finished reading this and while not strictly a modeling book as well as being a very good read there is a reference to a very special Spitfire (presumably a Vc trop.) flown by the author that for one mission only that was covered in large white spots as a visual aid to reforming the flight
the perspex hood was also removed


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2011)

These arrived yesterday...the decal sheets in the 109F book are exceptional all subjects in 1/72 1/48 on one sheet and 1/32 on the other (pictured)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2011)

Noted on another forum today that the author of this recently aquired book passed away on friday, RIP...


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 7, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Noted on another forum today that the author of this recently aquired book passed away on friday, RIP...



Yes, Wurger and myself saw that too. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## magnu (Mar 10, 2011)

Your 109 books look rather good Wayne 
Got these yesterday along with some biographies and other WWII aircraft books


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2011)

Good stuff there Lewis. The 'Warlords' book looks particularly interesting.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 10, 2011)

I got about 20 various books, most of them In Action and Walk Around from the same person as the last batch! They were put on shelves before I had a chance to take photos though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Lewis, looks like you have done alright too!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2011)

Max and Barbara very kindly gave me this as a present during their visit earlier this week. Thanks again both of you!
It's a hefty tome, at just short of 700 hundred pages of fascinating facts.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2011)

Can you scan and post each page please?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2011)

The second word is 'Off'!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 18, 2011)

Terry: rofl! 
That looks like a fascinating book, what a nice gift!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2011)

Airframes said:


> The second word is 'Off'!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## al49 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,
just got these:





very nice book, plenty of drowings plus two on the Fiat Cr 32 biplane fighter the latter being "image only"









Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice Alberto, the 109 book has an excellent Decal sheet included..!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2011)

Good catch Alberto, and I agree with Wayne!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## al49 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice Alberto, the 109 book has an excellent Decal sheet included..!


 Absolutely!
This is the decal sheet included:




Alberto


----------



## muggs (Mar 29, 2011)

Just got these in the mail today, can't wait to read them !


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2011)

Mmmm..look interesting!


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2011)

just got 
Pursuit, the chase and sinking of the Bismark, by Ludovic Kennedy
and
The Gehlen memoirs, by General Reinhard Gehlen, who commanded the staff of foreign armies east during the second world war


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

This new one will help on my next probable Group build subject...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2011)

I have both books of the series for Fokker D.XXI. Really very helpful references.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2011)

Wurger said:


> I have both books of the series for Fokker D.XXI. Really very helpful references.


 
They most certainly are....!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2011)

Always liked that little fighter. Any good 1/48th scale kits of it?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2011)

Terry,

Special Hobby 48078 FOKKER D-XXI 3 seria MERCURY engin
Fokker D.XXI III Series Finnish Air Force Review by Steven "Modeldad" Eisenman (Special Hobby 1/48 )


Special Hobby 48073 Fokker D.XXI 4.Sarja with Wasp Junior Engine
Special Hobby 48073 Fokker D.XXI 4.Sarja with Wasp Junior Engine

Classic Airframes 4150 Fokker D.XXI
Classic Airframes 1/48 Fokker D.XXI
Classic Airframes 1/48 Fokker D.XXI, previewed by Scott Van Aken


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2011)

Started this one already, Special Hobby 48073 Fokker D.XXI 4.Sarja with Wasp Junior Engine, not too bad at all...deciding whether to whack it in the Current GB...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Wojtek. Might have a look at one of those.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2011)

You'r welcome my friend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Started this one already, Special Hobby 48073 Fokker D.XXI 4.Sarja with Wasp Junior Engine, not too bad at all...deciding whether to whack it in the Current GB...



Listen to the voices in your head.....


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 20, 2011)

This will be added to the pile to read when the postman calls....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Listen to the voices in your head.....


 
Well, I am into it but....want to get into some Focke Wulfs for the new GB too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2011)

Another new book arrived on my doorstep!

Excellent photo's and Profiles!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks interesting.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2011)

Arrived yesterday!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking interesting.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2011)

Certainly does.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a great book Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes it is, great info and beautiful profiles in there.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 5, 2011)

Motorbuch Verlag Stuttgart (Auswahl und kommentar: Ursula Hartmann, mit einem Einführungsteil von Manfred Jäger): Der Jagdflieger Erich Hartmann - Bilder und Dokumente, 1978.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2011)

Oooh that looks tasty!


----------



## BikerBabe (May 5, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Oooh that looks tasty!


 
I think it is.
I got it from a huge book store that sells used books in Copenhagen, it turned out that they had just received a huge load of books from a collector who specialized in aviation books - I'm definitely going back on pay day! 
And I got it cheaply too - 250 DKr, that's about 33 euro.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2011)

Wow. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2011)

Nice one Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2011)

Me too! I like the pic of Galland with Hartmann as his navigator !!


----------



## hub (May 10, 2011)

Just arrived
Some nice close up photos in the B-24 and Mustang


----------



## BikerBabe (May 10, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Me too! I like the pic of Galland with Hartmann as his navigator !!


 
Me too, I really like that the two old warriors went flying together.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2011)

Very nice Hub!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2011)

Arrived today!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Good stuff guys.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 13, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Me too! I like the pic of Galland with Hartmann as his navigator !!



You wouldn't want Hartmann as your navigator if you were trying to leave Russia. It took him years.


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2011)

Ah, but that was the railway system - run by BR ......


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> You wouldn't want Hartmann as your navigator if you were trying to leave Russia. It took him years.


 
That was bad......


----------



## Wayne Little (May 14, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> You wouldn't want Hartmann as your navigator if you were trying to leave Russia. It took him years.


 
Aw....low blow....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2011)

Nice stuff troops....


----------



## Florence (May 17, 2011)

Despite reading mixed reviews I lashed out on this one - 
Luftwaffe Colours 1935-1945 by Michael Ullmann




A couple of reviews -Armorama :: Book Review: Luftwaffe Colours 1935 – 1945 by James Kelley
Luftwaffe Colours 1935-1945 by Michael Ullmann Book Review by Mark S. Shanks


----------



## Florence (May 17, 2011)

And this one -





Ckock full of interesting photographs.

Review - http://spitfiresite.com/2010/04/foreign-planes-in-the-service-of-the-luftwaffe-book-review.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2011)

Nice! I want the 2nd one.


----------



## jjp_nl (May 23, 2011)

Ordered me a new book today. Gonna check out this series for bit. With NJG.1 and NJG.2 being my primary areas of interest (due to the fact that a good bunch of Staffeln operated in the area I live), so I don't know if other books in the series would be useful (as far a modeling goes) but this volume deals with NJG.1 (among other things) so it should be a good starting point.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

Looks interesting. Paul (Maximowitz) might be able to advise on content/quality ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2011)

After over a year of searching I FINALLY found this one, and it arrived today! I swear it was easier finding a copy of the Gutenberg Bible. The postage from the UK was almost as much as the book so I feel I helped pay for Prince William and Kate Middleton's reception


----------



## Crimea_River (May 23, 2011)

Nice scores guys.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

Nice one David. Wasn't that the book Dominik (V2) was looking for also? I remember searching around trying to find it, without any luck. Maybe he'd be interested in finding out where you got it?


----------



## jjp_nl (May 24, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Looks interesting. Paul (Maximowitz) might be able to advise on content/quality ?


 
I think some of you guys already pointed it out to me as a possible excellent source for reference material. Dunno if I've seen a thread about there series on this forum or another, but I've seen it somewhere.

EDIT:
Book has just now been delivered (boy these guys are fast when it comes to shipping) and it seems to be an excellent book. Loads and loads of very interesting pic's I've never ever seen before (and I've seen quite a few sofar)


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Nice one David. Wasn't that the book Dominik (V2) was looking for also? I remember searching around trying to find it, without any luck. Maybe he'd be interested in finding out where you got it?


 
I think you're right, I sent him a PM with the info. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 24, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Looks interesting. Paul (Maximowitz) might be able to advise on content/quality ?



I've heard they are excellent books - but as I don't read German pretty useless to me. I realise the photo captions are in English, but my primary interest is in NJG Unit history.


----------



## jjp_nl (May 24, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> [...] I realise the photo captions are in English, but my primary interest is in NJG Unit history.


 
If I need to comment on anything about the book it has to be the somewhat odd English translations, but other then that it's excellent sa far as the picture go (however I'm glad I paid a little attention durig my German classes though)

Although it might be a costly affair, I'm seriously considering at least getting the second volume of the series (because of the NJG.2 section)


----------



## Maximowitz (May 24, 2011)

jjp_nl said:


> Although it might be a costly affair, I'm seriously considering at least getting the second volume of the series (because of the *NJG.2* section)


 
PM me with an email address. I *might* have something which will interest you. If I can find them!


----------



## jjp_nl (May 24, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## FalkeEins (May 24, 2011)

jjp_nl said:


> Ordered me a new book today. Gonna check out this series for bit. With NJG.1 and NJG.2 being my primary areas of interest (due to the fact that a good bunch of Staffeln operated in the area I live), so I don't know if other books in the series would be useful (as far a modeling goes) but this volume deals with NJG.1 (among other things) so it should be a good starting point.




highly recommended photo albums IMHO 

posted my "review" of this series 

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Die Deutsche Luftwaffe - Zerstörer- und Nachtjagdverbände book series by Stipdonk Meyer

Working on Vol V currently


----------



## jjp_nl (May 24, 2011)

FalkeEins said:


> highly recommended photo albums IMHO
> 
> posted my "review" of this series
> 
> ...


 
Couldn't agree more, even by only looking though it in a casual way. Paired with more text based books detailing the operations it great. Funny How I read about a particular event in one book (Wespennest Leeuwarden series in particular) and then to find an odd picture exists to go with it.


----------



## jjp_nl (May 27, 2011)

After having bougt the first volume of this series the other day to check it out and to see how the service of the webshop was (as it seems the series is not available in every webshop you look) 

I wanted more. The quality of the photographic material in the first volume was just amazing. With a little extra cash available (holiday reservations of 12 months being cashed) I decided I 'needed' a treat and ordered volumes 2-4 as well :O


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## al49 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi,
I just got for just a few Euros this booklet from e-bay 






Unfortunately it's in German, a language I don't speak but most are drawing/photos of dashboard and relevant instruments, like shown in this sample page






If you are interested in anything specific just let me know, I will be very please to find out if the information are available.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like a useful book Alberto. The individual shots of instruments could be used to make decals too - very handy !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2011)

That actually looks pretty sweet!


----------



## hub (Jun 9, 2011)

Both just arrived today
took a chance sight unseen so far look preety good


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2011)

Some good buys there fellas...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2011)

Picked this one up at the model Expo on the weekend, great book !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2011)

Excellent! I think that's the first time I've seen the roundal instead of the cross for them.


----------



## muggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Picked this one up at the model Expo on the weekend, great book !!



I really wish they would do the same for all the other smaller airforces, the format of the book is very enjoyable and clear.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got this oen in. It's been one of the better books on the Luftwaffe Warplanes as it also lists a number of the lesser known aircraft such as the Fw 191, Hs 130, Ju 323, and the Bf 161/162. Highly recommended.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2011)

Scored the second volume of this set yesterday, again some great new pics of fw190's


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice ones guys.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2011)

David, I had that book perpetually signed out at my local public library when I was in my teens. Great book, if a bit dated.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree Andy!

This weeks acquisitions:





I have to admit the Jane's book was a letdown, it does not show one French Aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2011)

Good ones!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2011)

Just ordered these at Amazon.

"Luftwaffe Fighter's Battle of Britain" by Chris Goss for $1.95 (hardback)
"Luftwaffe Bombers Battle of Britain" by Chris Goss for $2.49 (hardback)

can't wait!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2011)

Interesting Chris, rather cheap too!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't complain at those prices Chris !


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats what I thought. I've read a little by Mr Goss and he seems pretty straight arrow. Can't wait.

Question: Do you guys think this thread should be in the book section? I had a bit of a time trying to find it and was just thinking. I could move if we all agree.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

That seems logical.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2011)

.........what they said.


----------



## al49 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just received these books:































Some of them aren't specifically for modelers, bur very interesting.
I got something to read during my summer on the beach!
Alberto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2011)

Got stuff Alberto!

Picked these two up at the Hamilton Airshow on the weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2011)

The one on the Tempest/Typhoon is great. How is the one on the Spitfire?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2011)

Haven't read it yet, just flipped through and looked at the pics and captions. Each chapter deals with each Mark, from prototype to Mk 24 with appendices at the end of each chapter. Originally published in 1982, newly released last year. Not heavy on photo details for the modeller but seems to be a solid guide to the development of the Spit. Everything I've read from Price has been good.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for the tip!


----------



## al49 (Jun 25, 2011)

Also received this one:






Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

Great buys..fellas...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2011)

Some good stuff there guys. Andy, Price's Spitfire book is a good guide to the background - got the original edition in hard back, and a later, up-dated edition in PDF.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 25, 2011)

It looks that way Terry. This one is a new 2010 hardcover reprint.


----------



## Peebs (Jun 27, 2011)

These arrived last week!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2011)

freakin' company can't ship and won't give a reason why. Amazon pulled the charge on card. [email protected]!!!!!

Alberto, if you don't mind me asking, how much were those Stuka:Luftwaffe Colours books? Looking to complete my collection.


----------



## al49 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Njaco, I got these two books from Amazon Italy at aprox 17 Euros each: They are also available from Amazon UK at about 14 UKP each, so it should't be too difficult for you to find them at Amazon USA.
Alberto


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Peebs!! Here are my latest additions. The Hudson books are the definitive history of RAAF Hudson operations during WWII, all aspects of its service with the RAAF is covered - highly recommended.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Alberto!


and just got an email that the books are shipped! On their way to my grubby hands!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2011)

Excellent Wildcat!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2011)

Some good books there - always liked the Hudson. Good to know your books are inbound Chris.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 1, 2011)

Neat hauls, guys!  

Got myself a couple of books on sale today:






Large book:
The Messerschmitt 109: A Famous German Fighter, by Heinz. J. Nowarra (Luftfahrt-Archiv, Berlin), 1963.
Paintings by W. F. Hepworth
Based on original drawings by F. A. Yeoman.

Small book:
Kaj Vengsgaard: Ørkenkrigens luftdjævle. (Air devils of the Desert War - novel. Prolly perfect for some hammock time.).


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2011)

Good ones Maria. I used to have the Harlyford '109 book, until I loaned it out and never got it back! Darn, it was a Christmas prezzy in 1964 too !


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2011)

Just got my books and what a great haul!!! they are practically brand new!! and $1.95 for one and $2.49 for the other....I can';t believe it. Think I'll post a review soon. They look fantastic!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice one Chris - look forward to the review.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 2, 2011)

Yuppers


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2011)

I got these 5 in yesterday/today. We were talking about German Commerce Raiders in another thread and Erich recommended the book on the German Radier Atlantis, which he had said was written by a friend.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2011)

Very cool let us know how they are.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 8, 2011)

I've had this for a while, but I though it sort of counts, managed to find it in a small bookshop around Birmingham (UK) at a prce that was almost stealing them too.
Book info from googlebooks, book review from amazon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2011)

It seems I have two books on the way. Jane's All the World's Aircraft WWII and HU-16 Albatross in Action. THANK YOU DAVID!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2011)

sent today mon ami.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Interesting book razor!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2011)

They showed up today.








THANK YOU DAVID!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you could give them a good home.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 12, 2011)

Got both of them Aaron. Not bad books. Nice addition to your library.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you Chris. I have a mediocre collection of aircraft literature and I have been wanting the Jane's book for a long time.(THANK YOU DAVID!) It has a lot of stuff in it I have not seen so it is very interesting. Most of what I have is pretty general, I will have to make a list and post it later.


----------



## Peebs (Jul 17, 2011)

Picked this one up today....







ooppps, sorry about the size


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2011)

That might be one I need to look into.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2011)

With Aaron on this one. Let us know how it is after you finish.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2011)

These arrived today! I'm most excited about _A Question of Honor - The Kosciuszko Squadron_


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice haul David!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2011)

NO KIDDING!!!!!!


----------



## marshall (Jul 24, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> These arrived today! I'm most excited about _A Question of Honor - The Kosciuszko Squadron_



I read it and I can recommend it. You won't be disappointed, good book.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like you are going to be busy David!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2011)

Some haul David !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2011)

Today's receipts, Squadron.com had both on sale for a total of $11:


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice. Squadron is great when they have book sales. I want to go to there.......


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 1, 2011)

Finally, finally, FINALLY managed to get my hands on the danish edition of Geoffrey Wellum's book "First Light"! 
I happened to take a peek for the first time in a looong time on the scandinavian used book dealers' website, and thought: ah what the heck, I'll try just one more time to see if I can find that /%/% book. 
Up popped the search result with one copy of said book.
I checked the book dealers' address, thinking that it would be a shop in the other end of Denmark...*sigh*
....hmmm, Copenhagen?  
East???   
Found the telephone number and called the shop; did they still have the book? 
Yes. 
  
Would he hold the book for me, I could pick it up during lunch break?
Sure. 

Off I went, and - ta-daaaaaaaaaa!
Book is mine! _mine_!! MINE!!!
My _own_! My _preciousssss_!!!  *sobs*
Yes!!! Finally!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent Maria!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2011)

Good find Maria. By coincidence, I happened to catch the TV dramatization based on the book today.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's such a relief to find that particular book after a year of searching - hunting - having copies snatched away from under my nose, as they seemed to get picked up as soon as the various dealers got them in their shops, and getting more and more irritated and frustrated!
And the danish publisher of Mr. Wellum's book don't print that many copies, simply because Denmark is a small country, it's limited just how many books they'll be able to sell, and printing small amounts of books is pretty expensive here. 
And the publisher - Diorama - is a small company, so I think I've been very lucky in finding that book. 
To top it off, it's a first edition, first printing in very good condition. 

Next project:
Finding "Uniforms and Traditions of the Luftwaffe", Vol. 1, 2 3 - at a _reasonable _price!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2011)

Great find Maria !


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats on snagging that one Maria. I hope the translator did a good job of capturing Wellum's prose. "First Light" is a beautifully written book - one of my all-time favourites! I can also recommend "The Sky Suspended" written by a former Defiant pilot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> These arrived today! I'm most excited about _A Question of Honor - The Kosciuszko Squadron_



You probably already know this but there is at least one other book in the "Combat Missions" Series. It's about the B-17. Another great book, maybe the best of the three...


----------



## al49 (Aug 7, 2011)

Two new additions to my library









It sounds like that one of my next models will not be an Italian bird ...
Cheers 
Alberto


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2011)

Excellent finds Alberto!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2011)

Capt. Vick said:


> You probably already know this but there is at least one other book in the "Combat Missions" Series. It's about the B-17. Another great book, maybe the best of the three...



That actually wass the first one I bought, and I agree with you.

---------------------

Nice grabs Alberto


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 8, 2011)

Dangit, y'all suck. Every time I read this thread, my Amazon cart just gets more and more expensive...they've got an entire server dedicated for my "wish list".


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the club my friend!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 9, 2011)

Traded a crime tech book with friend Christina, to the Angela Lambert book "Kvinden som elskede Hitler" - "The Lost Life of Eva Braun".






And I also borrowed an interview dvd from work, with my former (now deceased) colleague Poul Fjeldgaard, where he tells about his experiences as a young police officer during WW2, where he talks about when the danish police was captured on Sept. 19th, 1944 and sent off to the concentration camps Neuengamme and Buchenwald, before achieving status as POW and ending up in Stalag IV.
Highly fascinating stuff. 
Tough stuff too, but it's good to hear how the danish cops stood together, pulled each other through and eventually survived - most of them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2011)

I bet that IS interesting!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 10, 2011)

Just ordered these two books....

"Combat Legends: Bf 109" by Jerry Scutts in hardback for..........67 cents!!!!!

and

"Luftwaffe 5: Bf 109 in the West 1937-49" by Michael Payne for $2.67 in paperback.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2011)

Good catch Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2011)

Good stuff...and I look forward to a Zero from you Alberto!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2011)

This isn't WWII related but I couldn't resist and the price was not bad either.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 26, 2011)

Finally landed a used copy of this one from Amazon at the recommendation of Paul (Maximowitz). Flipped through it briefly to look at the pics when I noticed to my astonishment that someone had ripped 4 pages out of it. Filed a claim with Amazon, which advertised the book in "good" condition and got a full refund the same day. Great service on that. Now, if anyone has this book and would be willing to scan the pages I'm missing, please send me a PM.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2011)

Great purchase, stinks that it was missing a few pages!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a book I got at a great price but it's missing pages. Kindof a let down. Hopefully someone can help with the pages you need. Maybe PM Paul.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in touch with Paul on another matter anyway. I'm sure he'll oblige.


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have a scanner but I'll see if I can get it done at work - and Andy the 410 stuff will be sent to your email addy in the morning - I found some more info!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 27, 2011)

Excellent Paul. Thanks a lot!


----------



## al49 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi
just received these:
View attachment 176541
View attachment 176542
View attachment 176543

The Kagero, besides the usual collections of b.w. pictures, also includes 50 pages of colored artwork showing very well many details.
Alberto


----------



## Njaco (Aug 28, 2011)

Had a problem with my recent books CR...they sent me the wrong book. But I'm not complaining! Still a great catch at .67 cents so I'm happy!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Peebs (Aug 30, 2011)

Picked this up this morning


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## rochie (Aug 30, 2011)

got enemy coast ahead guy gibson leader of the dambusters, uncensored edition whilst at RAF museum hendon


----------



## Njaco (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like a good catch Karl.


----------



## jjp_nl (Sep 1, 2011)

Been on the lookout for some books lately. I found this rather nice search-engine/database that allows you to look through the inventory of many second-hand bookstores in The Netherland, Germany and Belgium. I found a few books regarding the Nachtjagd. Plus since it's all second-hand bookstores, they are very affordable.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2011)

Mmmm...some very interesting purchases fellas...!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree. Especially Jelmer's.

Jelmer, let me know if there are any clues to the spinner colours for the 5/KG51 Me 410's in spring 1944.


----------



## al49 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi,
could you give the link for that database?
Thanks
Alberto


----------



## jjp_nl (Sep 1, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> I agree. Especially Jelmer's.
> 
> Jelmer, let me know if there are any clues to the spinner colours for the 5/KG51 Me 410's in spring 1944.



I wasn't able to find any specific info on that in the books I bought just now, but I might have something for you dealing with KG51 colors, although I have to note the info I have deals with KG51 while operating JU-88 on the Eastern Front up to '43. Not sure how much use you have for it in regard to Me-410 operations in spring '44, but if the units stuck to their specific colors perhaps you could use it. 

Feel free to drop me a PM with your e-mail adress so I can send it to you.



al49 said:


> Hi,
> could you give the link for that database?
> Thanks
> Alberto



Alberto, 

The database search engine is located HERE

Note that the site is all in Dutch and, as far as I can tell, has no option to switch languages. But if you want me to look up a particular title for ya drop me a line.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Jelmer, no, I need specifics regarding the 410's in that period. I believe II/KG51 took delivery of a few dozen 410's in Feb and March 44 so schemes predating those won't help me. Have a read of my latest posts on my Me 410 thread in the ME/FW GB section to see what I'm up to. I'll send you a PM anyway.


----------



## jjp_nl (Sep 15, 2011)

Another book to go in the ever expanding library


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice Jelmer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Adventures in Wartime Russia:
Without Vodka, by Aleksander Topolski - Adventures in Wartime Russia


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2011)

No vodka... what a trendy title. A nice haul Dominik.


----------



## v2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wurger said:


> No vodka... what a trendy title. A nice haul Dominik.


 
not, "no vodka" Wojtek, but without vodka one cannot understand... The title comes from a Russian saying explaining life in that country.


----------



## muggs (Sep 19, 2011)

Last 2 months


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, nice haul!

At the Alberta Military Model Show on Saturday, Robert Bailey, the renowned military artist, had a booth set up. I picked up the below print and book which he duly personalized for me. Spoke to him and his wife for a bit and they had some nice stories about Hajo Hermann and Walter Schuck. Little did I know, they live in Spruce Grove, Alberta, about a 3 hour drive north of me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 20, 2011)

Excellent Andy, excellent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 21, 2011)

jjp_nl said:


> Been on the lookout for some books lately. I found this rather nice search-engine/database that allows you to look through the inventory of many second-hand bookstores in The Netherland, Germany and Belgium. I found a few books regarding the Nachtjagd. Plus since it's all second-hand bookstores, they are very affordable.
> 
> View attachment 177005
> 
> ...



I'd certainly like to read the last two - NJG 2's operations over the UK are a particular interest of mine.

"Duel Under The Stars" is a fun read, very gung ho! Johnen comes across as a Teutonic Biggles!


----------



## jjp_nl (Sep 21, 2011)

@Maximowitz

Indeed Johnens book is fun to read, not so much because of the in-depth fact information and tech info, but because of the general impression one gets of (every day) life as a night fighter pilot through the eyes of one Wilhelm Johnen. Plenty of tongue in cheek kind of stories. Deutsche Nachtjagd is more of a photo thing, a lot of very nice pic's indeed (goes well with the Meyer Stipdonk series imho) I haven't read it all, but Ferne nachtjagd seems like a collection of notes and excerpts from things like diaries, combat reports and the like. I'm not sure if it's all through the eyes of one person (as far as diary excerpts goes) but it does hold a few interesting stories. 

I was rather astonished by the story of a Ju-88 crew (not sure what the name of the pilot was) who had their pilot KIA over the UK. One of the remaining crew members (who had had a few flying lessons, but was rejected as an actual pilot in the luftwaffe) took over the helm and managed to steer the shot up crate across the Channel and bail out over occupied Belgium/France. Only to find their Ju-88 had flown all the way to Northern Italy without them before running out of fuel and crashing. (immediatly starts thinking of doing a scale model of that a/c  )


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 22, 2011)

jjp_nl said:


> I was rather astonished by the story of a Ju-88 crew (not sure what the name ofe pic's indeed (goes well with the Meyer Stipdonk series imho) I haven't read it all, but Ferne nachtjagd seems like a collection of notes and excerpts from things like diaries, combat reports and the like. I'm not sure if it's all through the eyes of one person (as far as diary excerpts goes) but it does hold a few interesting stories. the pilot was) who had their pilot KIA over the UK. One of the remaining crew members (who had had a few flying lessons, but was rejected as an actual pilot in the luftwaffe) took over the helm and managed to steer the shot up crate across the Channel and bail out over occupied Belgium/France. Only to find their Ju-88 had flown all the way to Northern Italy without them before running out of fuel and crashing. (immediatly starts thinking of doing a scale model of that a/c  )



Details of which, plus photos can be found in "Intruders Over Britain" by Simon Parry. I believe the pilot killed was Staffelkapitan Paul Bohm - I may be wrong, I'm at work at the moment and my books are at home!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2011)

Paul any luck with finding a way to scan those 4 pages I'm missing? Can you photocopy and mail?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2011)

Just ordered 3 books for $13 total off Amazon....

"Messerschmitt 262, Arrow to the Future" by Walter J. Boyne
"Jagdgeschwader 51 'Mölders' "by John Weal
"Focke Wulf 190: The Birth of the Butcher Bird, 1939-43 (Luftwaffe At War)" by Morten Jessen


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice Chris and great price to sir!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice ones!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2011)

good score man....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 1, 2011)

The 262 book is hardcover.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 1, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2011)

this arrived in the mail Friday....New Book and Decals for subjects in the book.


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 2, 2011)

Some real nice finds there peeps,  happy reading to all, and hopefully some hopefully some useful cross reference mat'l...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2011)

Excellent Wayne. I heard some good things about that book. Lots of good quality new photos.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 2, 2011)

Wandered over to Half-Price Books today to see what they had. Made a couple of purchases. Found three, though, that really weighed on my mind, so I had to run back (with the wife's permission, of course! ) just before closing, and lo and behold, there they were, still misplaced on the shelf where I'd left them earlier today. Fate, right? So, for around $40, I picked up these:


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 2, 2011)

(gratuitous beagle shot...just 'cuz)





















Yeah...these last three are first-editions (checked the publication page). Unfortunately, they didn't have Vol 1 or 2, and I guess since it was getting close to closing time, the guy didn't really want to check his computer to see if they were available elsewhere. Oh, well....the hunt continues...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> (gratuitous beagle shot...just 'cuz)



 Sneaky!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2011)

RA, I love Winston. I have Vol. 1. but none of the others. Great find.

The 190 book arrived today. Fantastic pics but the text is a bit lacking. Only two paragraphs for the developement until operations. And a few mistakes. But the pics are very good.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 3, 2011)

Heh....keep lookin, bro....I found a site that was selling the four-volume set starting at $600. That, of course, is what convinced the wife that I should go buy these....LOL Individually, I found them on Amazon for about $35 each, paperback. So they've got to be worth something. Once I (carefully) remove the stupid labels...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, I hate those fricking labels. Do the same with my movies, etc....


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello,
I just received these 4 books the last week...
Very interesting for my projects.





Regards
Steph


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2011)

NIce!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree, nice score!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice. Looks like 4 from an even bigger series. Are there lots of pictures?


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 5, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice. Looks like 4 from an even bigger series. Are there lots of pictures?



Hello,
Yes, there are lots of pictures, more than one per page (about 300-350 pictures...). Lots of pictures are black and white and some in color...
With these 4 books, I have 6 books now. I'm happy to buy these books, very interesting. Just one problem for me, I don't speak German, so I try to translate  .


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

Just ordered this book (hardback) from Amazon for .88 cents!!

"Battle of Britain" by Roy Conyers Nesbit


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice one Chris. Don't know what the book is like, but the author is a well-respected and accurate researcher, himself a former WW2 RAF aircrew member (Coastal Command).


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw the book mentioned in the "Best BoB Book" thread, did a google search, found on Amazon at the right price and.....on its way!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice one! Let me know what it's like when you get it Chris.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent find Chris. Let me know to. I have become kinda interested in the BOB since I read my first book on it.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2011)

My latest buys. I'm half way through Whispering death and must say its an excellent read.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2011)

just saw those books you purchased Steph, really would like to see the inside of some of those volumes, they are just not available to view down here....I understand they contain plenty of great pictures....

always on the prowl for pictures of Experten aircraft and their victory markings....


----------



## jjp_nl (Nov 4, 2011)

Got me a coupon for a 15% discount from a books webstore I regulary order stuff from. Best spend it well  Princes Of Darkness, the lives of Lippe-Weissenfeld and Zur Sayn-Wittgenstein


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice Jelmer!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2011)

Todays purchases:






FYI, squadron.com is having their book sale with a number of their "In Action" and "Walkaround" series.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the info David and two good hauls there sir.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice david!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 9, 2011)

As I said Squadron was having a sale, and the box came in today!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 9, 2011)

WHAT A HAUL!!!!! Nice David!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2011)

So is this a hint of some of the model builds coming up David?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2011)

Great buy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> So is this a hint of some of the model builds coming up David?



 Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2011)

Heck - it's an 'Instant Library'!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yes, yes it is.



Cool!


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 18, 2011)

Received recently from the author, this is an extraordinary work on the He 219, compiled and researched by Ron Ferguson, assisted by members of the Luftwaffe Experten Message Board.

Laying to rest many of the errors and myths found in all previous He 219 publications, this book should open the way to a definitive treatment of the subject.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2011)

WOW!!! Nice buy Max!!!


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 18, 2011)

Excellent find there Max!!, any tit-bits you can briefly quote or condense-down-to-post?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2011)

A lot of the content was discussed over at LEMB. Great snare Paul!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 19, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> Excellent find there Max!!, any tit-bits you can briefly quote or condense-down-to-post?



There are so many revisions and corrections to previously published works on the He 219 a synopsis would be almost as long as the book itself. Unfortunately this book is a private printing and is not for general sale, but the content is "open source" for all to use providing credit is given.

As Andy points out, much of the content was discussed over on the LEMB ( a great read in itself!) but if anyone has any specific questions about the He 219 I'd be happy to check through this fine book and other sources to help give an answer.

I might add that one one of the many contributors to "Heinkel 219 A Research Paper" was none other than our very own Erich... who is no doubt looking through his copy right now..


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks rather COOL Paul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

LEMB?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2011)

David, Luftwaffe Experten Message Board


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2011)

Aaaaaahhhhhh, thanks Andy, I was ignorant to.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Andy, I appreciate that!
The ones that came in today:


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2011)

Max, any way us lowlifes can get a copy?


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2011)

Good ones David.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

I got two new ones today and a decent price.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

Excellent!!! How is the "In the Cockpit II"???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been thumbing through it, some of them look unrestored while others have been redone and there are some real jems in here such as the Kyushu J7W1 Shinden for example.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2011)

For doing cockpit detail it's going to be a blast. I realize that the restored pits may be off a little but it gives a shot of each instrument cluster and stick with a decent view of the cockpit sides.


----------



## jjp_nl (Nov 30, 2011)

Me is extremely happy with this find. A book out of print for quite some time now, so evil-bay and the like are the only way of obtaining it, if found at all. And if found they cost an arm and a leg, 80+ euro is no exception. (as such I've managed to find some copies before, but had to pass when I heard the price). I got _extremely_ lucky this time as far as price goes.

A (Dutch) book that covers the camouflage and markings of Dutch military aviation from 1913 (when Dutch military aviation was established) up until the late nineteen nineties) Loads of great pics/profiles and a truly awesome reference for the modeller in terms of markings and colors used.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2011)

Very cool!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2011)

Not that's a book I'd like to have myself jjp_nl!

These came in today, and so I can FINALLY start working on my GB (Ba.65)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2011)

Excellent finds guys!


----------



## al49 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, recent additions to my library:














Cheers
Alberto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice Alberto! That first one looks really interesting.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2011)

That's a great haul of books Alberto. What's the JG53 book like?


----------



## al49 (Dec 2, 2011)

Airframes said:


> That's a great haul of books Alberto. What's the JG53 book like?



Well, the author is Jean-Louis Roba and this should represent a guarantee on the quality of information contained.
As mentioned in the title, it narrate the history of JG 53 (from the creation till the end of 1940) in 82 pages fitted with many bw photos, some color ones and eight pages of color profiles.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Alberto, I think I'll have a look at that - when funds allow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2011)

Wouldn't mind flicking through that JG53 book myself, have the 3 volume set of JG53 so i wonder if there is anything new?


----------



## al49 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wayne, you only have to do one thing, take the opportunity of the low Euro and buy it, it's only 12.50 ...
I personally think it's very good, but I don't have your three set, specially for the photos included.
Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Alberto!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2011)

Today's shipment came in. The Me 262 book has great shots of the A-1a/U5 equiped with 6 x Mk 108 30mm cannons.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2011)

WOW David, you going to need to build a library onto you house to keep all these.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I'm already there! Paul was at least smart as most of his are digital!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2011)

Just ordered these 6 books from Amazon fo $27.

The Fw 190 profile book completes my collction.

The Emblem book is due out in March I believe.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice haul Chris, just don't let BB see the Adolf Galland book.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm positive she already has it - in Danish, German and English!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, ok then your safe.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2011)

Good haul Chris!

My new library additions...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheers David!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2011)

Excellent Wayne!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2011)

ohhhhhh, more books I have to get!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice finds Wayne!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2011)

Complete 4 volume set of Prien's JG77 Unit History at LEMB for 140£ although shipping from England will be exorbitant.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2011)

Outstanding! Man, last time I bought a book from England the postage was more then the book!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2011)

Just won on E-Bay:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2011)

Very cool Andy! I'd love to hear what you think of it.

-------------------------

There was another thread that talked about "What if Japan Invaded USSR in 1941" which lead to the discussion of Khalkhin Gol. Not having a lot of info on the topic esp the Air War aspect I happen to come across this book which I just purchased on eBay as well. Once read I will give a review.






Today while helping a friend Christmas shop I got sucked into the book section at a local close-out store and picked up these lovlies. _Patton's Air Force _is about Brig Gen Otto Weylands XIX Tacticle Air Command. _The Great War - The Illustrated History of the First World _War is a 6 volume set that totals about 2,700 pages and goes into a pretty detailed analysis with tons of pics. The downside is they did not have the last volume but they have another store near where I work at that hopefully will have it. Regardless, don't tell me how it ends!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice finds David!!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd be interested in your review of the Khalkhin Gol book - I included it on the Christmas wish-list I send out to the in-laws (they always get me aeroplane books so, rather than waste their money, I give them some steers on things that would interest me!). 

Looks like you and I have some similar interests!

Cheers,
B-N


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2011)

Tango Umpire!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the review. Short, to the point and easily understood!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent finds!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

....and I did it again.

I just bought this book only to find out somebody had bought it as a gift for me. DOH!!!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 20, 2011)

THAT's why I give my in-laws a wish list every year!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

Smart man!


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, just tired of finding devious ways of getting rid of unwanted books without the gift-giver finding out. 

It's not that I'm ungrateful but if someone loves me enough to buy a gift for me, I don't want them wasting their money.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey Dave, let me know how much you want for it. I picked this up off of amozon this week and also ordered the first book In the Cockpit I. should be here next week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

Too late mon ami, I've already found it a good home.

I have the Bf-109 Lancaster books, what do you think of the Spitfire one?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Too late mon ami, *I've already found it a good home*.
> 
> I have the Bf-109 Lancaster books, what do you think of the Spitfire one?



Oh good! How soon can I expect it?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Too late mon ami, I've already found it a good home.
> 
> I have the Bf-109 Lancaster books, what do you think of the Spitfire one?



No problem. I got the P-51 a few weeks ago and loved it so when I saw this one on Amozon I jumped on it along with In The Cockpit I to go with II. I have not had a chance to look through it yet as it just showed up yesterday and I have had way to much going on.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got the Fw 190 book today in the mail and I am soooo psyched! As you can see, this is #18 of a series published in 1968. My father bought the whole series and I used to look through them as a kid. When he passed away, I got his library and sadly some of the books were missng. I got this off Amazon for $1.96!! Now I just need #10 and its complete again. Brought back so many memories!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 21, 2011)

Excellent stuff Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## hub (Dec 22, 2011)

just arrived this week.
Great book, will have to spend some time over the holidays and get stuck into it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2011)

Dave did it again. 






THANK YOU DAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2011)

And this came in today. I now have one and two. Not sure if there are any more of these but will keep an eye out just in case.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

with a forward by John Travolta?????? Couldn't get ol' Chuck or somebody? Oh well, I know he flies. Cool book subject though. 

BTW and totally OT, did anyone hear about Tom Cruise owning a P-51?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2011)

Chris, the forward is somewhat LAME. But the detail in the two books is great, if they show a bomber, you get the entire interior, not just the cockpit. And if I'm not mistaken, TC has owned one for at least a couple of years think. And the Cockpit books a not very expensive for what you get. I got mine off of Amazon.com right at $20.oo each.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks! Amazon has been my friend lately. I was waiting for these books to come and....my pre-wife has been holding onto them for Christmas. Yesterday I was treated to them! Started in on the Galland autobiography.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

I like Amazon!


----------



## rochie (Dec 26, 2011)

just got Kittyhawk pilot by "stocky" Edwards downloaded to my Kindle for £0.86 !!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2011)

Njaco said:


> thanks! Amazon has been my friend lately. I was waiting for these books to come and....my pre-wife has been holding onto them for Christmas. Yesterday I was treated to them! Started in on the Galland autobiography.



Your welcome, I got started on the B-24 missions book Friday, have not been able to put it down.



vikingBerserker said:


> I like Amazon!



We'd have never guessed. And Dave, thank you again sir. 



rochie said:


> just got Kittyhawk pilot by "stocky" Edwards downloaded to my Kindle for £0.86 !!!!!!



Excellent Rochie, let us know how it is.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2011)

Another box came in today!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2011)

WHOA!!!!!!!! And I thought Jan was bad about the models. Sweet collection there to!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey I don't have moderation issues, other people have issues with my moderation but not me


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2011)

No problems at all. 
Oh, and I'm over half way through the B-24 Missions book. VERY INTERESTING!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2011)

VB, tell me how that Walter Lord book is. I love him as an author and I might want to see if I can get that myself. You have to read his book about Dunkirk - excellent!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2011)

Njaco said:


> VB, tell me how that Walter Lord book is. I love him as an author and I might want to see if I can get that myself. You have to read his book about Dunkirk - excellent!



Will do!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2011)

Its really a book that you can't put down. Got mine for $2 at a used book store so keep an eye out for it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OP3RJW/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 29, 2011)

I remember reading "A Night to Remember " back in highschool. Wonderful author.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2012)

My latest aquisition, from the Missus, a late chrissy present! I almost bought this one just before Christmas too....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2012)

Very cool! I've thought about getting that one as well. Any good?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been eyeballing that on Amazon.com Wayne. How is it? A friend gave me a gift certificate for Christmas and I think I might enjoy that.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice one Wayne!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2012)

Eddie Creek is a good author. Cool snag!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool! I've thought about getting that one as well. Any good?


 


Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I have been eyeballing that on Amazon.com Wayne. How is it? A friend gave me a gift certificate for Christmas and I think I might enjoy that.



I'm happy with it, lot of detail info and a reasonable selection of new photo's ! worth having.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## T Bolt (Jan 9, 2012)

Picked these up on eBay. Only 12 pages each, but a lot of good info packed in.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2012)

The old Profile Pubs booklets are fantastic. Over 250 were produced - I have most of them (but sadly not all) in bound volumes. For their day, they were some of the best reference material around, and they're still useful today. I still browse through my copies in search of stuff. I particularly like the fact that they covered all sorts of different (and frequently obscure) aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2012)

Interesting Glenn.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm reading " Blossoms in the Winds" by M.G. Sheftall. It interviews with surviving Kamikaze pilots.

Never thought a book about this subject would have me laughing.

One pilot gets his call to report to a special attack unit months after he had volunteered, he was so busy just staying alive day to day it had slipped his mind that he had volunteered, and it was cloaked in such indefinite terms, he wasn't even sure what he volunteered for.

He reports to his unit late, because of the difficulty of traveling from his old unit near Taiwan to the new unit on Honshu. Since he's late and everybody else has be briefed weeks before, he has to educate himself. 

He goes into a hanger and there's a Oka. He'd never even heard of one. To him, being a torpedo bomber pilot it looks like a torpedo with a cockpit cut in it, and wings stuck on.

He says out loud " It looks like a bomb!" One of the technicians working on it told him " Well sir, probably because that's exactly what it is"


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2012)

I bet that is a very interesting read Tom. I will have to check that out. Thank you.


----------



## FalkeEins (Jan 17, 2012)

talking of kamikazes, this new volume deals in some detail with actions by the Luftwaffe's own 'Selbstopfer' (self-sacrifice) pilots. Volume II of Mombeeck's JG 4 history just published and now available in the US via Eagle Editions..(translated by Neil Page)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2012)

Todays recepits


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2012)

FalkeEins said:


> talking of kamikazes, this new volume deals in some detail with actions by the Luftwaffe's own 'Selbstopfer' (self-sacrifice) pilots. Volume II of Mombeeck's JG 4 history just published and now available in the US via Eagle Editions..(translated by Neil Page)



Looks like another selection of books I need to add to my list. I didn't realize that Mombeeck had to be translated. I have a few books by him.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2012)

latest postal delivery....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw that online and was curious. Can you tell us how it is when yur done?


----------



## FalkeEins (Jan 18, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Looks like another selection of books I need to add to my list. I didn't realize that Mombeeck had to be translated. I have a few books by him.



He has a nice easy writing style - unfortunately it's in French, which I do. The personal accounts are from the original German, which I also do. I also do Mombeeck's blurb as in this presentation of the book Wayne has just bought (cheers, mate)

"...In our Luftwaffe Gallery series I am pleased to present this expanded 'special' edition devoted to JG 26, the famed "Abbeville Boys” or "Abbeville Kids” of RAF and USAAF legend. This super new title is a 96-page A-4 landscape format book with the emphasis on the finest photographic illustrations, exceptional artwork and new and exciting personal accounts. The heart of the book comprises some thirty high quality profiles drawn and painted by Thierry Dekker and a collection of rare and, in many instances, previously unseen photographs. The selection of new first person accounts provide an unparalleled view of air combat in the skies of Britain and France, from dog-fighting between Messerschmitts and Spitfires during the campaign in the West and the Battle of Britain, to fighter bomber missions over southern England, to the Allied invasion of Normandy and the desperate sorties flown by the unit's Fw 190s against the huge USAAF bomber streams...."


----------



## FalkeEins (Jan 18, 2012)

interesting account from 'Wutz' Galland's wingman in the new JG 26 book above - ordered to 'witness' that Galland had shot down a Spit when it was quite clear that his victim in this particular instance was a Bf109 from another Staffel of JG 26, the pilot known to both men.....as Galland was a _Gruppenkommandeur_ there was no enquiry or sanction and the whole business was hushed up...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Todays recepits



There was a PBS NOVA special about Bomber 31. As I remember, it was quite good...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2012)

FalkeEins said:


> He has a nice easy writing style - unfortunately it's in French, which I do. The personal accounts are from the original German, which I also do. I also do Mombeeck's blurb as in this presentation of the book Wayne has just bought (cheers, mate)
> 
> "...In our Luftwaffe Gallery series I am pleased to present this expanded 'special' edition devoted to JG 26, the famed "Abbeville Boys” or "Abbeville Kids” of RAF and USAAF legend. This super new title is a 96-page A-4 landscape format book with the emphasis on the finest photographic illustrations, exceptional artwork and new and exciting personal accounts. The heart of the book comprises some thirty high quality profiles drawn and painted by Thierry Dekker and a collection of rare and, in many instances, previously unseen photographs. The selection of new first person accounts provide an unparalleled view of air combat in the skies of Britain and France, from dog-fighting between Messerschmitts and Spitfires during the campaign in the West and the Battle of Britain, to fighter bomber missions over southern England, to the Allied invasion of Normandy and the desperate sorties flown by the unit's Fw 190s against the huge USAAF bomber streams...."



Thanks Neil. I wasn't aware there was a language barrier. Great stuff!



Capt. Vick said:


> There was a PBS NOVA special about Bomber 31. As I remember, it was quite good...



PBS NOVA also just showed wherethey recreated the Dambusters raid in Canada. Very interesting especially how they lined up and were able to drop at the right distance.


----------



## muggs (Jan 19, 2012)

Last 2 weeks


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2012)

Very cool! I almost bought the book on the left, what do you think of it?

Today's shipments. I took Waynes advice about worth having the Fw 190 and wow was he right! The middle one is called _God's Samurai _and is a book about Commander Mitsuo Fuchida, the lead pilot on the attack on Peral Harbor. Cannot wait to dive into it.


----------



## muggs (Jan 20, 2012)

Very much worth it, it's the most up-to-date book which covers probably all technical aspects of IAR 80/81 including details related to the paint/camo patterns used which were discovered in factory documents during 2009.

Here are some sample pages for whom is interested : Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2012)

Good on ya David, that 190 book is a good buy alright.

Muggs that IAR book looks real nice too!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2012)

If ya don't mind me asking, how much was that Fw 190 book?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Muggs!

Chris, that book rocks!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 20, 2012)

At Amazon and Books A Million it's just over Fifty bucks Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2012)

Chris, mine was $67 out of the Book depository in the UK with free postage.


----------



## FalkeEins (Jan 26, 2012)

bit pricey for me at the moment ..this is a decent reasonably cheap softback though for the modellers
albeit minus any sort of colour key and I think they've got their 74/75 the wrong way round


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice Falke.

I had that FW 190 Vol 1 book on my birthday wish list at Canada's Amazon. It was marked at about 55 bucks. 3 days after my last check, the price had jumped to $85!!!! So I went over to the US Amazon since Canadian dollar is par with US and there it was , still for $51. And only ONE left in stock!

Guess who got it?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent Andy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice Falke.
> 
> I had that FW 190 Vol 1 book on my birthday wish list at Canada's Amazon. It was marked at about 55 bucks. 3 days after my last check, the price had jumped to $85!!!! So I went over to the US Amazon since Canadian dollar is par with US and there it was , still for $51. And only ONE left in stock!
> 
> Guess who got it?



Good on ya mate.

I'm sure that 190 book will be somewhere between $80 -$100 down here in the shops....


----------



## stona (Jan 28, 2012)

I've got both those Fw190 books. Both good too. Falkeeins (Neil Page) had a review of the Combat Colours offering on his Luftwaffe blog (which seems to have disappeared) which was very good. Lots of excellent if basic profiles.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jjp_nl (Feb 6, 2012)

New book to be added to the library. Pretty interesting book. Found some very interesting pic/profiles of some Bf-109F-4's. I have a few 'Friedrichs' in my stash of model kits, and when I get to them I will most likely do one of these far North birds.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice find JJP NL.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2012)

That does look pretty interesting!


----------



## jjp_nl (Feb 7, 2012)

It has some pretty interesting information on some Bf-109F that I would assume were meant for the Mediteranean front and as such had the camo for that theater applied..except for some reason they ended up in the far north and had repainted areas to a more or lesser degree using the standard RLM74/75 colors. This makes for a very odd but interesting scheme with the typical grey/green complemented by patches of a sandy desert color, and sometimes even with a temporary winter camo roughly over all that. Should be challenging too to spray I guess.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2012)

Delivered this week while I was away:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 11, 2012)

Excellent Andy, my FW190 book showed up today also.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent set of books there Andy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2012)

Sweet Andy!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2012)

JAPANESE EXPERIMENTAL TRANSPORT AIRCRAFT OF THE PACIFIC WAR - By Giuseppe (Joe) Picarella

Great book on an oft overlooked subject. Highly recommended. Can be had for around $30.00 USD if you look. Mine was a gift at $28.00 USD.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2012)

Just posted by Don Caldwell over at TOCH:

My new book Day Fighters in Defence of the Reich in the UK now 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I haven't seen the book myself yet, but am assured it looks as good as the proofs, which I approved last June. It should be available in Europe now, from the publisher Pen and Sword or the usual on-line sources. The US won't have it until the end of March, from distributor Casemate, on-line sources, or (with any luck) myself.

Here is description of the book taken from the jacket. (This is immodest, I know, but it's quick.)

The book is a detailed, comprehensive daily reference to the air operations flown by the Luftwaffe against the daylight strategic missions by the United States Army Air Force against the German Reich and the western zone occupied by Germany. It is a unique look at the German air defenses as they struggled to cope with the threat posed by the American 8th and 15th Air Forces, which were charged with destroying Germany’s critical war industries and wresting control of the air over the Reich from the Luftwaffe. The previous volume in this series, The Luftwaffe over Germany: Defense of the Reich is an award-winning narrative history of these defenses. The new book extends the story in an unprecedented fashion, and includes:

• A brief narrative and a table of statistics detailing every mission of every Luftwaffe unit defending the Greater German Reich or the western occupied zone against strategic raids by the USAAF.

• A summary of every 8th and 15th US Army Air Force strategic mission over this area in which the Luftwaffe was encountered.

• Tables of monthly sorties, losses and victory claims by the USAAF and the Luftwaffe over the Reich and the western occupied zone. The growth of the American juggernaut can be followed in detail, as can the ever more futile struggle by the Reich Defense Force. The data allow valihdity of USAAF and Luftwaffe victory claims to be estimated.

• Quarterly orders of battle and casualties for the Reich Defense Force, broken down by aircraft type. The unsuccessful struggle of the Luftwaffe to keep its fighter units up to strength while introducing superior types and the relative vulnerability of its various fighters can be seen at a glance.

• Maps for 32 major missions showing the tracks of the bombers and every defending Luftwaffe unit, including their points of attack on the bombers.

• 189 photographs of Luftwaffe personalities and aircraft, many previously unpublished.

• 72 combat accounts by Luftwaffe pilots, most previously unpublished and all readily available in English for the first time.

This unique and authoritative book is based on documents in the German, American and British government archives and German pilot logbooks and interviews from the author’s extensive collection. Caldwell is well known for his balanced presentations and the clarity of his writing. This book is a must-have for anyone with a serous interest in World War II aviation history.

The book completes the story begun by Caldwell and Dr. Richard Muller in The Luftwaffe over Germany: Defense of the Reich, which won the US Air Force Historical Foundation award for Best Air Power History Book of 2008. Critical praise for this earlier book has been widespread.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh man!!! If this is anything like his JG 26 Diary, it'll be very good.

CR, that Sturmstaffel 1 book is pretty good. I have it and love the daily reports and pics.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm part way through reading it. Here's the full discussion on Caldwell's new one: My new book Day Fighters in Defence of the Reich in the UK now - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 20, 2012)

Attempting to nab a copy of the Finnish Air Force by squadron, hey Viking is it any good?


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 20, 2012)

Battle Over Bavaria: B-26 Marauder Versus the German Jets, April 1945 (Hardcover vers from Ian Allen Books for £7.50!!)
Battle Over Bavaria: B-26 Marauder Versus the German Jets, April 1945: Amazon.co.uk: Robert Forsyth, Jerry Scutts: Books


----------



## jjp_nl (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty happy with this latest addition to the library. The other day I came across this little YouTube clip where Spoden shows how to approach a Lacaster and take it down with Schrage Musik. So, for the sake of it I looked around on zhe Interweb to see what I could find about this man..and turns out he wrote a book about his experiences as a night fighter...to be ordered from the man directly. 

As such an autographed copy of this book is en route to moi


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 21, 2012)

jjp_nl said:


> Pretty happy with this latest addition to the library. The other day I came across this little YouTube clip where Spoden shows how to approach a Lacaster and take it down with Schrage Musik. So, for the sake of it I looked around on zhe Interweb to see what I could find about this man..and turns out he wrote a book about his experiences as a night fighter...to be ordered from the man directly.
> 
> As such an autographed copy of this book is en route to moi



Peter is a really nice man - and the book is great!


----------



## jjp_nl (Feb 22, 2012)

Can't wait to start reading it  and indeed he seems like a modest and nice guy, still willing (and thank God still able) to talk about his experiences.


----------



## FalkeEins (Feb 27, 2012)

new from Stratus/MMP - absorbing and fascinating title on types I had no idea I was interested in until I picked it up .....Tachikawa 92 anyone ?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2012)

Karl and I picked up some bargains at the RAF Museum Cosford yesterday. They have a book re-cycling scheme, with lots of books at extremely low prices.
I got these three, virtually brand new, for a total price of £3.50 !!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, great deal. I read the last one by Price - a good'un.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2012)

Just got a copy of "Great Battles of World War II" that I ordered a little while back.

It has 240 pages loaded with B&W and color photos, maps and artwork covering all the major battles of both Theaters from 1939 to 1945. It also has a companion DVD.

The book is published by Parragon Books, Ltd., General Editor Dr. Chris Mann, ISBN: 978-1-4454-3965-5

So far it's been a good read


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 4, 2012)

I bet that is an interesting read Dave!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2012)

Great book Dave, got a copy last year.
This arrived today, a surprise Birthday present from Max and Barbara - I'm well pleased. Need to get more book shelves now!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet purchases fellas!

Purchases for the past several weeks:

I've always have been ignorant to the American volunteers during the BoB, *The Few *was a great read for me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like some very interesting reading Dave!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 7, 2012)

Added this to the book shelves today and hope to get Vol 1 in the post tomorrow.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2012)

Good stuff David and Vic.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2012)

Dave,

You may want to put Luftwaffe Over America on the back burner, I have this book and it's almost unreadable. Maybe because of the translation from German, but whatever it is the only redeeming fact I took away from it was a confirmation that the JU-390 DID NOT fly all the way across the Atlantic to within 12 miles of NYC.

Just my opinion though...

Regards, Jim


----------



## al49 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,
just added the following books to my collection:














The second from the top is a 300 pages book and tells the history of Campoformido airport (North-east Italy) from 1943 till 1998 and includes the struggle of 1st Gruppo Caccia ANR against the overwhelming allied air-force, as well as the not easier years of reconstruction of the Italian air-force. Unfortunately is written in Italian only, so a bit of a problem if you do not speak the language. But there are many interesting pictures too.
Alberto


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice selection Alberto.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Great book Dave, got a copy last year.
> This arrived today, a surprise Birthday present from Max and Barbara - I'm well pleased. Need to get more book shelves now!


 Yes, got that one as well some years ago. Nice one.


vikingBerserker said:


> Sweet purchases fellas!
> 
> Purchases for the past several weeks:
> 
> I've always have been ignorant to the American volunteers during the BoB, *The Few *was a great read for me.


I also got the Few in Dutch translation last year. Easy to read and very interesting.

I bought myself this one:


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like everyone's doing well in the books department....hopefully tomorrow for me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2012)

My latest library addition....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2012)

Whoa, NICE!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2012)

Ooo nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like a good book, Marcel...one subject that rarely gets attention. You always hear how the Brewster sucked in U.S. service, and how well it did with the Finns, but rarely it's Allied service in the Pacific.

Wayne...I am jealous!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, i must say this is a real nice book especially with the stuff on the KG(J) aircraft with the checkerband markings, gonna do a few of these 262's


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2012)

That sounds like a plan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 14, 2012)

Just came in today, not as good as I was hoping - but still has a ton of info in it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2012)

What was disappointing about it Dave?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 14, 2012)

It did not have as much detail as I was hoping. A number of the ships listed stated it was not sure what markings the aircraft used.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 14, 2012)

So it was not complete.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2012)

Friend of mine grabbed these two for me today, from a charity shop - £10 for the pair!
The first is a huge volume, with a wealth of interesting photos, many in colour, and was originally £25 when published in 1990.
The second is a slightly unusual work, being a folio covering 25 surviving members from the Battle of Britain. Each one has a brief history, a silhouette cameo portrait, a handwritten account of an action, and colour photo of some personal memorabilia.
The original edition was published in 1990, the 50th Anniversary of the BoB, as a limited edition of 410, at a price of £1,600 per copy ! 
It was then the most expensive (current) book in the World, although I seem to recall that each copy was personally signed, and accompanied by other artefacts. All proceeds went to the RAF Benevolent Fund.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 5, 2012)

Very, very nice Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2012)

Done good there Terry!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 6, 2012)

Got this one in the mail earlier in the week. Just paged through it a couple nights ago. Many pics I have not seen before, mostly of pilots, but numerous shots of Jugs used by this unit. Last couple dozen paged are filled with drawings of aircraft used by the group with short essays on the pilot that flew the ship.
Book was a little spendy, but looks to be a good read and of interest to any fan of the P-47.
Only available through the Barracuda Studios web-site as far as I know. (Google Barracudadecals to find it).


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome score, Terry! That'll be an excellent addition to your collection!

Looks like a good read, Buck...I've always liked the "Jug" and the guys that flew them were in a class by themselves!

I got a few more books recently, both are on a subject that rivals my passion for aircraft: Tanks!

The first is a great study on the Pzkfw VI Ausf. E "131" of the Bovington Tank Museum collection in Dorset. The book's format was done in the Haynes Automotive manual layout, which is different. The history of "131" and other Tigers is well covered in here, along with great (and hard to find) information regarding maintenance, operation and service of the Panzer. Loaded with great documentation of "131" from it's manufacturing, to it's deployment and battle history, it's capture and evaluation and finally becoming restored to fully operational condition. Plenty of accompanying photos, both wartime and post-war along with Haynes Manual style illustrations.
The book was authored by David Fletcher, David Willey and Mike Hayton. Published by Zenith Press, ISBN: 978-0-7603-4078-3





The other book is "Hitler's Great Panzer Heist" by Anthony Tucker-Jones. The book covers Germany's panzer development pre-war, and eventual rise to battle-readiness. As Germany started it's expansionism, the seized armor was impressed into the Wehrmacht, SS and Police battalions. Then as the war started and progressed, captured armor was put into service, some models actually being manufactured with modifications (like the Hetzer, etc)...
If there was a gripe about the book, it would be regarding the photos, or lack of...but then again, the author covers the subject well enough that photos aren't nessecary. (but I like pictures, dang it!!)
Published by Stackpole Books, ISBN: 978-0-8117-033-5


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2012)

Good stuff Buck and Dave. Imagine walking into the local autoparts store, with the Hayne's Tiger manual under your arm, and asking " Have you got a distributor cap for a Panzer VI, Tiger 1, 1943 model?" !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2012)

Way cool fellas!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 7, 2012)

Some nice (enviable) stuff here guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2012)

Cool stuff fellas


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Buck and Dave. Imagine walking into the local autoparts store, with the Hayne's Tiger manual under your arm, and asking " Have you got a distributor cap for a Panzer VI, Tiger 1, 1943 model?" !!



Around here Terry they have trouble with the the run of the mill automobiles.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2012)

Bit like here Aaron - they've just about got used to steam-driven carriages !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2012)

Bring back the old classics that you could fix yourself, with a bit of gum and wire! 
Great books fellas!


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 7, 2012)

Got 3 Squadron/Signal books, Finnish Air Force, P-80 Shooting Star, T-33/F-94 and Hawker Hurricane.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice haul Future!


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Bring back the old classics that you could fix yourself, with a bit of gum and wire!



AMEN! I rebuilt the engines in my first 2 cars, now I can't even find the dam things!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 14, 2012)

Junkers Ju87: From Dive - Bomber to Tank Buster 1935 - 45: Amazon.co.uk: Eddie J Creek: Books

Well, it will be a new book in my library when it gets published!

I'm looking forward to this one - these Classic Publications always end up for megabucks on eBay so if you are interested get in quick!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice one Paul. At that reduced price, I might just be tempted - have to save some pennies methinks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Max for the heads up, I just pre-ordered it myself.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2012)

Today's receipts:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice David!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2012)

Done good there David!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2012)

VB, tell me how that LW Handbook by Price does. Price is a good author and I have a few of his books but never heard of that one.

Still waiting for the Emblems book I ordered way back when. Sending it out at the end of the month. Watching through the window and the postman just gives me a ed look when he sees me.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2012)

That's some haul there David !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great score mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2012)

Njaco said:


> VB, tell me how that LW Handbook by Price does. Price is a good author and I have a few of his books but never heard of that one.



It's really not bad. The edition I have was published in 1977, but I believe the other is from 1986. It does a pretty good job of giving an overview.



Njaco said:


> Still waiting for the Emblems book I ordered way back when. Sending it out at the end of the month. Watching through the window and the postman just gives me a ed look when he sees me.



Me too! It feels like I ordered this thing years ago!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2012)

amen, brother, amen!!!


----------



## al49 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I just received this book:







The title means: "All King's planes" and it's exactly what the title says: a sort of bible including all aircraft produced or even just designed in Italy during WW2.
Unfortunately it's in Italian only, but if you are looking for information, for instance on the Reggiane 2006, just let me know and I will probably able to help you.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2012)

My collection is pretty week when it comes to Italian information. That book looks like it would be worth buying - I can always learn another language!


----------



## Florence (Apr 19, 2012)

This one has just been released and arrived today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2012)

Very cool! I'm still waiting.......


----------



## WJPearce (Apr 19, 2012)

al49 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I just received this book:
> 
> <cover image of "Tutti gli aerei del Re">
> ...



Hello Alberto,

I have always been interested in Italian aircraft of WWII and good reference books on them are hard to find. I have done some searching to find "Tutti gli aerei del Re" but have not had any luck. Do you know of any place where an American, such as myself, could purchase the book? Sadly, I do not speak or read Italian but I can learn and pictures are a universal language.

Thank you,


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 20, 2012)

This just arrived today:






*tackle-hugs Jan* Thanks buddy! 
Excuse me guys, I'll be in the sofa reading.


----------



## al49 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Bill,
first, I got my copy from e-bay and this is the link:
eBay Italia - Aste online e shopping a prezzo fisso
and there are two more copies available.
By the way, there aren't many pictures unfortunately , just three of for per subject and they are small of average quality.

An other option is this book in English, still on e-bay:
Regia Aeronautica, Chris Dunning, New | eBay
I have the Italian copy, it's a good book, but with some historical inaccuracies but is better then nothing if you are interested in the subject.
Also there are nice books on specific subjects, you could find them for instance here:
La Bancarella Aeronautica
Most of them are bi-lingual.
Hope the above will be of some help for you.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2012)

Good one Maria, had that one for years, good reference, some great pics too!


----------



## WJPearce (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Alberto,

Thank you for the links. I have the Dunning book as well as some others and I ordered the the Vinerba book even though it does not have many pictures. It is just more incentive to learn Italian. Thank you again!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice Maria.

Today's arrival!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice one Dave. I am waiting for the second volume of the 190 book.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like everyone is scoring some great reads!

I was at B&N browsing around, and found an awesome book on the universe...I've always been fascinated by the enormity of what lies beyond our world and this book is just about as awesome as it can possibly get! There's 1001 high-res photos of everything from our moon to the most distant galaxies. There's even photos of planets circling distant stars!

So for any of you space buffs (or anyone that's interested in space), this 400 page book is total eye candy and a must-have 
The author is Pierre Bizony and published by Metro Books ISBN: 978-1-4351-3244-3






And if you're wondering what this might have to do with a WWII forum, here's the connection...

While I was waiting in line to pay for my book, I look down at the clearance rack and spot an awesome book on tanks of WWII! It covers 35 AFV's deployed on all fronts of the war and includes coverage of several tracked and semi-tracked machines plus covergae of the Wehrmacht's Schwimmwagon. Each tank has a 7-view CGI layout that includes a specification table and history of that vehicle, and is supplemented with actual photos of it in action.

The book has 224 pages authored by Martin Dougherty and is published by Metro Books. ISBN: 978-1-4351-3246-7


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice scores Dave!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2012)

Excellent scores Dave!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2012)

It's one thing to go in and find what you're looking for (or ordering it by mail, etc) but it's a whole different matter when you score a cool book unintentionally!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Looks like everyone is scoring some great reads!
> 
> I was at B&N browsing around, and found an awesome book on the universe...I've always been fascinated by the enormity of what lies beyond our world and this book is just about as awesome as it can possibly get! There's 1001 high-res photos of everything from our moon to the most distant galaxies. There's even photos of planets circling distant stars!
> 
> ...



Well, how about a few teasers then mate! 

Oh, and you're welcome Maria.... *limps to the couch*


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, how about a few teasers then mate!


Sure, I'll toss up three teasers for ya'!

First shot is from page 104, and is a nice detailed photo of Saturn's moon, Rhea...it suuuuure looks familiar, doesn't it...






Next, is an amazing photo of the Nebula NGC3603, which is 20,000 lightyears distant and is found on page 213





And then we have a very cool image (seen top right, numbered 5 in the photo) found on page 139 and I'll let the page's caption do the talking!





Now how's that for a teaser?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2012)

Super mate!
Cheers!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 5, 2012)

As I've been reading about the ill fated "Baby Blitz", Operation Steinbock, I was inspired to get a copy of this epic story:






Only £26.00 on Amazon at the moment if anyone else is interested?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2012)

Nice one...


----------



## Airframes (May 5, 2012)

Good catch Paul. Why is it the bargains are always around when there's too much month left at the end of the money ?!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2012)

Way cool Paul, please let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2012)

Which reminds me, I must acknowledge Paul's generosity in sending me a brand new copy of the book "Night of the Intruders" by Ian McLachlan. Those of you who have been following my soon-to-be-resurrected Me 410 build may recall that Paul has had a keen interest in that build as I've tried to depict the aircraft of Major Dietrich Puttfarken, who's name shows up in Paul's siggy. Puttfarken was lost, presumably over the North Sea, on the night of April 22/23, 1944 while taking part in the intruder operations against Mission 311, the subject of this book.

Thank-you Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2012)

Nice ones fellas!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 6, 2012)

Thank you all - and happy reading Andy, it is a gripping story.

I'll certainly report back on the 177 book. It has been getting very good reviews on other forums although a few miss-captioned photos have been mentioned, but that's easy enough to sort out.


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2012)

NIce finds and I'll have to search around for that Mission 311 book. Very interesting. I checked Amamzon and my "Emblems" book has shipped and should be here....today or tommorrow.


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2012)

I GOT IT!!! And well worth the wait!! Emblems for every LW unit for every branch, SE fighters, TE fighters, bombers , transports, training......on and on!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 7, 2012)

EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 7, 2012)

Sounds like an excellent score, Chris...that would have sure come in handy back in the combat sim "skinnin'" days


----------



## futuredogfight (May 9, 2012)

Picked up "The Air Fighters" a couple of days ago. Covers some very famouse squadrons and pilots. Also got 940 page guide to Army combat and have Jane's Tanks on the way


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2012)

Njaco said:


> I GOT IT!!! And well worth the wait!! Emblems for every LW unit for every branch, SE fighters, TE fighters, bombers , transports, training......on and on!!



Mine FINALLY CAME IN!!!!!! (and about bleeping time!)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2012)

Today's receipts:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2012)

Nice haul David!


----------



## futuredogfight (May 11, 2012)

Good haul all around! Ordering Oyspeys "Finnish Air Forces Ace of WW2 tomarrow. My tank book shipper didn't ship the book, Grrrrr.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2012)

Today's receipts, also thanks to Paul for the headsup on the He 177 book. I have to admit I've been pretty impressed with the Classic Luftwaffe Series:


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2012)

Excellent hauls troops!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2012)

Nice ones David.

Remp's book is pretty good but beware that a lot more work has been done to correct some of the factual errors in this and other books on the He219. If you're interested in more up to date work, try to get hold of a copy of "The Heinkel He 219: A Research Paper" by Ron Ferguson.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Andy! I appreicate that tip!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2012)

Done good there David!


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2012)

Cool! VB, you'll find that 262 book pretty interesting. Its a Smithsonian book, so essentially its about the 262 they have at the musuem BUT it does go into Messerschmitt history, jet history and at the end, the contemporiaries of the 262. Nice book! But take the info with a wary eye as it was written 20+ years ago and some 'facts' have changed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2012)

Your going to have to build a library David.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2012)

Thank's I appreciate the headsup on the book and thanks Aaron - but I'm already there! 

Today's receipt. This is by far the best book I've found on German Helicopters. I'd love to find the like for American ones.


----------



## futuredogfight (May 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2012)

And my recent ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## A4K (May 25, 2012)

Great scores everyone!


----------



## futuredogfight (May 25, 2012)

I like!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2012)

Done good there guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2012)

Today's receipts. The ones on Ju-287 The Do-335 are part of the Luftwaffe Classics series, which I really enjoy and a big thanks to Capt Vick for helping me to figure out which one was #14 (Ju-287).

The next two I bought because of a thread that went off topic and made references to the B-32 being used as a gunship during the planned invasion of Japan. Unfortunately the thread quickly went south and was locked up before any facts and data could be presented. Turns out there is some truth to it. In the book _Hell To Pay _by D. M. Giangreco and published by Naval Institute Press, it talks about due to the shrinking number of strategic targets, the USAAF was going to switch the heavy bombers from strategic to tactical use and they would carry minimal bombs. Another interesting tidbit was I've always read how the Japanese were short on fuel in 1945, but they actually had almost 1.2 million barrels stored awaiting for use in the final invasion of Japan. It's actually a pretty interesting book so far.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2012)

VB, where are you ordering these books from? I search Amazon but haven't found these before.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2012)

All 4 were from Amazon, though the last one was a private dealer on Amazon.

I'll PM the links to you.


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2012)

kewl


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2012)

Holy crap, VB...you're going to need a warehouse for all your books if you keep going like that...lmao


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow....busy boy at Amazon!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2012)

Heck David, have you bought shares in Amazon! They must be totally out of stock of books!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2012)

You can never have too many books!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm still reading mine.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2012)

future member of AA .......(Amazon Annoymous)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 2, 2012)

My latest additions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2012)

Njaco said:


> future member of AA .......(Amazon Annoymous)



I wonder if Amazon has a 12-Step Program Book for it......... 

____________________________________________

Nice purchase Wildcat! How are they so far?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2012)

Books I got today from used book stores in the area


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 3, 2012)

EXCELLENT FINDS Paul!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2012)

[email protected]! If you don't mind me asking, how much was the Luftwaffe Colours book, "Luftwaffe Transports"? Been slowly getting a complete collection but some are going for as much as $200 on Amazon!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2012)

Njaco said:


> [email protected]! If you don't mind me asking, how much was the Luftwaffe Colours book, "Luftwaffe Transports"? Been slowly getting a complete collection but some are going for as much as $200 on Amazon!


 
Hi Chris, 

The book was Luftwaffe support units and I picked it up for $10.00


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2012)

NIce! I should have bought more of these books at $18.99 when they came out 12 years ago!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2012)

You got it for $10????? <BLEEP!!>

Great score Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, acutally I got the whole collection for just around US $100. All the books are brand new. I figured I saved around 100 bucks all together or more.  Nothing like new used book stores.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 3, 2012)

You sure as 'ell did!!! I've ben watching the prices of these books and you scored!!


----------



## clinton78 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been slowly collecting the whole set. I only need the Vol 5 Section 3 defending the reich but that is silly money which I won't pay. I've managed to pick up at least 3 of the titles that were going for stupid money. Basically save all of the ones you want to your wish list on Amazon and keep checking daily as people often don't know what they are selling. Well a better way of putting it is don't know how much they could charge for such an item. I picked up the two Nachtjager volumes for £25 each about 6 months ago this way. Right result.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2012)

Njaco said:


> You sure as 'ell did!!! I've ben watching the prices of these books and you scored!!


 
LOL Chris, I ment all the books in the picture  The classic publications I only have a select few


----------



## clinton78 (Jun 4, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> You can never have too many books!


 The books aren't the problem it's the other half moaning about where the hell you put them. Oh and bookcases. Once you buy a nice big one to contain your library 6 months later you need an even bigger one.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2012)

And another one soon after that!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2012)

It's kinda like the dreaded model disease.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2012)

Book shelves I am ok with, it's the new house to fit all the book shelves that kills me!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Book shelves I am ok with, it's the new house to fit all the book shelves that kills me!



Books and models here....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, I am nowhere near approaching your level my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah my Man Cave/Hanger is slowly turning into a bad episode of "Horders"!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL, My wife starting to call our master bedroom the man cave. Most if not all my books are there


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2012)

It's OK for you guys - I'm living in a book case !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm going start stacking them like furniture. So far I have plans for a couch (primarily Luftwaffe British) and end tables (American Base with French top).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2012)

That's funny David but I can believe it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 7, 2012)

Newest to the collection today


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice collection there Paul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree, nice Paul!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2012)

Just received in the mail the following four Monogram Close-Up books:

Fw 190F
Japanese Aircraft Interiors Part 2
Me 262
Aiche Seiren

For some reason I feel compelled to collect all 24 even though there are a few I have no interest in. Just need 2 more and then I can look for the elusive Monogram Aviation Books Binders!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2012)

Good stuff fellas...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent buys Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, some nice one's there Capt Vick. If you like books on Japanese aircraft and such I recommend the book Japanese Naval Aces and Fighter units of WWII by Ikuhiko Hata and Yashuho Izawa, translated by Don Cyril Gorham. It's a really good book. I have a copy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2012)

Very cool CV!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2012)

Today's Receipts. I want to get the entire collection of the Luftwaffe Classics books and I've come across an odd thing. Vol 1-3 of the Me 262 and Vol 2 of the Me 163 are reasonably priced, but Vol 4 of the Me 262 and Vol 1 of the Me 163 are $400-$800 each. I'm assuming they have had the same production run.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Today's Receipts. I want to get the entire collection of the Luftwaffe Classics books and I've come across an odd thing. Vol 1-3 of the Me 262 and Vol 2 of the Me 163 are reasonably priced, but Vol 4 of the Me 262 and Vol 1 of the Me 163 are $400-$800 each. I'm assuming they have had the same production run.


 
Cool finds David, ouch price of those other two books. I wonder why on those two. It could be the subject line or maybe they did'nt make as many.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2012)

clinton78 said:


> The books aren't the problem it's the other half moaning about where the hell you put them. Oh and bookcases. Once you buy a nice big one to contain your library 6 months later you need an even bigger one.



IF, the above mentioned book shelves isn't after six months, clogged up with the SWMAATBO's valuables and collectables!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2012)

David! Well done mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2012)

Just picked these up today.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2012)

EXCELLENT PURCHASES GUYS!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2012)

Latest Book addition....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2012)

Very nice Gents!

I really enjoy Yefim Gorden's work.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice one Wayne!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very nice Gents!
> 
> I really enjoy Yefim Gorden's work.


 
Yeah its a very good book. I really like the format of it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2012)

Today's receipts:


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice ones David!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Paul, and you've done well again David....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2012)

Dang, man...you're really stocking you shelves!

That B-18 book looks pretty interesting, I've always been fascinated with that bomber and where it could have gone in history if things were a bit different


----------



## Njaco (Jun 17, 2012)

Ohhh, tell me how that Condor book is. I really would like to have that one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 17, 2012)

More excellent purchases David and Wayne!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> Dang, man...you're really stocking you shelves!
> 
> That B-18 book looks pretty interesting, I've always been fascinated with that bomber and where it could have gone in history if things were a bit different


 
I was always ignorant of the bomber until reading this book. It is a plane that did not get the kudos it should have, I'll review it tomorrow with a couple of others. It was excellent!



Njaco said:


> Ohhh, tell me how that Condor book is. I really would like to have that one!



It's the the standard you would expect from _Luftwaffe Classics_. The first 36 pages is about it being an airliner, 37-113 is about the military use of it. It has tons of pics and I really liked it!


----------



## clinton78 (Jun 28, 2012)

Been keeping an eye on some prices and the Classic Colours Nachtjager vol1 by David Williams is at the £750 mark on Amazon. I just fail to see how these booksellers can justify these astonishing prices for a title that was less than £20 when released.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2012)

Good stuff guys.

I must go back in time to post number 711 in this thread and update you guys that I finally got to finish "Night of the Intruders" by Ian McLachlan that Paul was kind enough to send to me. This is a great read and highly recommended so if you ca get hold of a copy, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the book review Andy. If I get through the pile I have to read I may look into getting that one. I just pre-ordered the second book Focke-Wulf Fw 190 series. It's suppose to come out Nov. 1st.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2012)

I need a new bookshelf...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> I need a new bookshelf...



I need Two!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 30, 2012)

I just need a book shelf.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2012)

Aaron, thanks for the headsup on the Fw 190 Vol 2, I had no idea it was on presale yet.


----------



## Erich (Jun 30, 2012)

just checking the last 10 pages of posts, my you guys have been busy in your collections............congrats all !

hey do any of you have access to the German mag Flugzeug Classic ? am searching and right now in vain for the January 2011 issue. if anyone can help me I would be most grateful. the issue covers Kg 100's attack on the Italien fleet with the Hs 293 and Fritz-X missles

cheers E ~


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2012)

Never heard of it. Can you get subscriptions?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2012)

Any one read Chickenhawk?
A sad tail of a Viet Nam helicopter pilot.
Excellent read.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2012)

Erich, do you think that Flugzeug Classic might either have the artical online or perhaps offer back issues?

Here's thier website: flugzeugclassic.de


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Aaron, thanks for the headsup on the Fw 190 Vol 2, I had no idea it was on presale yet.



David, Amazon sent me a link for pre-order after I ordered the first book. You should have gotten one to. Maybe not, but just check the book list. Once I get the next one I'll look and send you the link when I find it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2012)

I didn't get one either. Thanks for the heads up Brooks.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2012)

Your very welcome Andy.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 2, 2012)

Erich said:


> just checking the last 10 pages of posts, my you guys have been busy in your collections............congrats all !
> 
> hey do any of you have access to the German mag Flugzeug Classic ? am searching and right now in vain for the January 2011 issue. if anyone can help me I would be most grateful. the issue covers Kg 100's attack on the Italien fleet with the Hs 293 and Fritz-X missles
> 
> cheers E ~



Erich is this the issue you are talking about?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Aaron, I had to go insearch of and I've ordered mine as well. 

------------------

Past 2 weeks receipts. The one on The Japanese Experimental Transport Aircraft was due to some of you gents have talked about it. You were right, it really was interesting!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeez H. Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jul 3, 2012)

Micdrow the cover does not look like January 2011 it should have a Dornier 217 on the cover and mention the attack on the Roma. thanks though not sure if flugzeug does back orders of old issues or not really shou8ld explore their web-site more closely.


----------



## drgondog (Jul 5, 2012)

Guys - I highly recommend Alibris.com for used books. I just picked up a near new copy of Report of joint Fighter Conference - Schiffer for $9.95 - the basis of America's 100,000 evaluations...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 7, 2012)

Picked up Squadron/Signal's F-100 Walk Around, B-25 In Action and Warsaw Pact Air Forces from the Yanks Air Museum and Chino PoF Muesum yesterday.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2012)

Very cool! How was the Warsaw Pact one?


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 7, 2012)

Great!! It has some excellent color and b&w photos with 3 color templates.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, that one is going on my list then!

___________________

steve51 was kind enough to recommend this one and I got it yesterday. He was right, it's been a great read so far!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## jjp_nl (Jul 12, 2012)

Came across this one today. Chronicles 90 years of Dutch Naval Aviation Service. Neat book with lots of pic's


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting Jelmer...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 12, 2012)

Just got notice that my second Volume of Fock-Wulf Fw190 should be here on November 6th.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2012)

That actually looks pretty interesting Jelmer.
___________

I'm looking forward to it as well Aaron!


----------



## jjp_nl (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty happy with this latest addition. Not a book, but a magazine really. I don't buy this magazine regulary 'cause for a 50 page magazine little under 20 euro is a pretty darn steep price to my mind...but I had to have this issue since it has an article and some rarely seen photo's on Helmut Lents Bf-110G-4. This naturally has to be turned into a 1/48 build....[surfs to webshop and orders another Eduard G-4]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2012)

NICE! I agree with you about the pricing, but they really are wonderful.


----------



## jjp_nl (Jul 21, 2012)

Indeed, in terms of content this series is quite extraordinary. I can't begin to think about the costly and time consuming research that must go into putting this series together


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2012)

OK, for anybody who read the "What Cheered me up " thread, knows the background of this. I picked up the books tofay. Here is the list of WWII related books....

"The Forgotten Soldier" by Guy sajer
"Stalingrad" by Joachim Wieder Heinrich Graf von Einsiedel
"Barbarossa" by Alan Clark
"The Nightmare Years" by William L. Shirer
"Hitler's Generals" edited by Correlli Barnett
"The Nazi Doctors" by Robert Jay Lifton
"Mussolini and His Generals" by John Gooch
"Army Group South" by Werner Haupt
"Partners in Command" by Mark Perry
"The Bunker" by James P. O'Donnell
"Bitter Victory:The Battle for Sicily" by Carlo D'Este
"The LOngest Day" Cornelius Ryan
"The Greatest Generation" by Tom Brokaw
"199 Days: The Battle for Stalingrad" by Edwin P. Hoyt
"Company Commander" by Charles Macdonald
"Plotting Hitler's Death" by Joachim Fest
"A Time Fror Trumpets: The Story of the Battle of the Bulge" by Charles B. Macdonald
"The Day of Battle: The War in Sicily and Italy Vol. 2" by Rick Atkinson
"Kesselring At Anzio" by Teddy Bitner
"The Last Lion: Winston Spencer Churchill" by William Manchester
"Duce!: A Biography of Benito Mussolini" by Richard Collier
"Inferno: The Destruction of Hamburg" by Keith Lowe
"Himmler" by Peter Padfield
"Witnesses of War: Children's Lives under the Nazis" by Nicholas Stargardt
"Flyboys" by James Bradley
"An Army at Dawn: The War in North Africa" by Rick Atkinson
"A Blood-Dimmed Tide: The Battle of the Bulge" by Gerald Astor
"If You Survive" by George Wilson
"Air Raid - Pearl Harbor!" by Theodore Taylor
"Breakout! The Drive to the Seine" by David Mason
"Normandy Bridgehead" by Major General H. Essame
"Decision in Normandy" by Carlo D'Este
"Battle: The Story of the Bulge" by John Toland
"Eisenhower: A Soldier's Life" by Carlo D'Este
"FDR" by Ted Morgan
"Patton: A Genius for War" by Carlo D'Este
"I Could Never Be So Lucky Again" By James H. 'Jimmy' Doolittle
"Monty: The Final Years of the Field-Marshal" by Nigel Hamilton
"REader's Digest Illustrated Story of WWII"
"British Battleships: 1889-1904" by R. A. Burt
"Commando Extraordinary: A Biography of Otto Skorzeny" by Charles Foley
"Memoirs: Ten Years and Twenty Days" by Grand Admiral Karl Doenitz
"No Simple Victory" by Norman Davies

I also have just as many about the Civil War too!! Woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 22, 2012)

NICE!!!!

_Commando Extraordinary: A Biography of Otto Skorzeny_ and _The Last Lion: Winston Spencer Churchill _look very interesting.

I hope that stash came with shelves!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 22, 2012)

Nope, unfortunately. The Churchill biography is two books: Vol. One and Two, 700 pages each book and only goes up to 1940!

Talking to the pre-wife about shelves. I haven't even begun to check out the Civil war books. There are just as many!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2012)

Way to go Chris!!!!!! That's some haul sir!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 23, 2012)

All hardbacks too!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 23, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice haul Chris!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2012)

My receipts today:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2012)

All look to be really interesting reads David, way to go sir.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice haul David, 

I just picked up at the airshow The Mighty Eighth Units, Men and Machines (A history of the US 8th Airforce) by Roger A Freeman. Little beat up but pages contain some great info.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Good stuff David and really nice haul for you too Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not allowed to get any more for 6 months! Its ok - It will take me that long to go through these!! 

Nice group of books Dave!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2012)

That's one heck of a haul there Chris - instant library!
Good collection David.
Nice one Paul, anything by the late Mr. Freeman is worth having, all his work is excellent. Got three of his 'Mighty 8th' series, and some of his other books too.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Paul, anything by the late Mr. Freeman is worth having, all his work is excellent. Got three of his 'Mighty 8th' series, and some of his other books too.



Thanks Terry, Yeah I like his books as well. I have 3 or 4 on the Mighty Eighth. I really like his books. Lots of rare photos and unknowns in them.


----------



## jjp_nl (Jul 30, 2012)

Minor addition to the library. I bought this edition of top drawings. Seems like an interesting addition/companion to "Bf-110 in color profile 1939-1945" and "Bf-110 volume 1. C/D/E variants"


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice one Jelmer. I like these Kagero drawings books - got the Bf109F edition from Wojtek a while back, and it's been really useful - and with decal sheets too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, kinda new to me, didn't remember having these... 
















Back down below, to see what else I have...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2012)

Very cool! You at your mom pops' house now huh?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a few books by Nowarra. Cool Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

I never in my entire life remembered that I had this much bl**dy books! 
I've decided to scan a few for you lads...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2012)

Attachments are bringing up an 'Invalid Attachment ' notice old boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Have no idea whatsoever why it doesn't work old boy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2012)

They're freakin' bloody huge!! I'll have'm downloaded by Friday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally got scanning working right!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

A few more....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2012)

And I thought VB (David) was BAD! You got quite a stash of reading material there sir!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got quite a few USN books, one illustrated Escort Carrier book, two for USS Yorktown CV5 and CV-10, a book for USS Coral Sea CV(A)-43, Kriegsmarine, US Battleships.....somekind of flight manuals for Mosquito, B-17, B-25, B-26, P-38, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

See if I can scan some more tomorrow....bedtime!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice Jan! How are the Monogram books?

Today's receipts


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

They're alright pal, for something that's just 32 pages.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2012)

Now those look like a really cool series!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2012)

The one Fw 190 book illustration is a '13'!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Lots of great plans etc., but some of them in Polish! 

Wooooojteeeek!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2012)

What the?!? One word: awesome


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Njaco said:


> The one Fw 190 book illustration is a '13'!



No it's not...! 

(How the f¤ck did I miss that!?)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

A few more...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2012)

Very cool! The one on the Halifax looks pretty intresting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Think that it's the same as Terry have...
Saw one for the Beaufighter as well, in one of the boxes...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice collection there Jan, LOL looks like you got your own research material now. I am out of a job


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Not even halfway yet!  But you're safe mate! 
I'm still gonna bugger you for info, since my 'library' in Sweden and I'm Glasgow!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah Paul, don't think your safe just because Jan got his own set of books.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, it's the same Halifax book old boy. Also got Merrick's classic work on the type.
I notice you've got 'Eagles of Duxford' and 'Zemke's Wolfpack', used to have those, loaned them out, and never got them back! 
If you're scanning them old chap, I wouldn't mind a copy if possible? And I promise never to mention your red stilletos again ... oops!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2012)

Did you loan them to Jan????? 

Is the Halifax book any good? Lately my reading has been concentrated on Bomber Command and would be interested in this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yip! 
The Halifax book is a keeper!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool beans, thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thought that Id show some more...



















































































































































































































Now, THATS's just annoying!! Why do they show like that!? I bl**dy turn ed them right, before attaching them! (moan and whine!)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2012)

I have most of those, but I want the Lancaster one!

If you ever make it to this side of the pond, you need to visit Charleston and see the Yorktown CV-10


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd set up camp there and _never_ leave!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2012)

One heck of a library there old boy.
David, that Halifax book is good, but not brilliant - it follows the style of a typical 'At War' series book. Lots of good photos, some profiles, production info, and some first-hand accounts of Ops, so worth having.
If you'd like the 'Squadron Signal' Lancaster book, PM me an e-mail address, and I'll send it in PDF. Again, it's a reasonably worthwhile addition, but typical Squadron Signal brief account.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2012)

I think you need to be Paul's assistant Jan! Just a thought.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sure, if he's willing shovel out for my tickets, travelling back and forth!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Sure, if he's willing shovel out for my tickets, travelling back and forth!



Sorry Jan, spent all my money on a 2012 dodge charger. Guess you will have to walk


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry, did you say a '68 Dodge Charger?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Sorry, did you say a '68 Dodge Charger?



Uhh no 2012


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Doesn't look like a '68.... 

Nice one...

Well, you can me drive back and forth then...  

Btw, I'm still looking for my Marseille book...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Jan,

I have it, you need something from it and sorry Jan. Car did not come with Pontoons for open water


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2012)

SWEET RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Though I am partial to the 62.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> SWEET RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Though I am partial to the 62.


 
Thanks David though no more airplane books for a while


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2012)

Poser! Thats not a Charger!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2012)

I bet she will fly though (and purr quite nicely!)

Today's receipts:


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Only thing that they have in common, is the Hemi, it's not a straight six is it!?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2012)

Micdrow said:


> Sorry Jan, spent all my money on a 2012 dodge charger. Guess you will have to walk



All the state trooper cars here are being updated to Chargers. They can't wait.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Take it's a good car then?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

The police forces around here are have having trouble keeping rear tires in stock. And this is no joke.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry Jan, I got the V6 with 8 speed transmission which gets 33 miles per gallon. I needed gas mileage as my truck has the Hemi in it as it only gets about 17 miles per gallon  I still have 300 hp under the hood when I need it which is about 50 hp less then my trucks V8 as I have a 2004 hemi in it. Newer ones have even more horsepower. I beleive they are up to 400 hp for the new trucks  Most of the state troops have this engine in it unless they get the intercepter package which is big bucks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2012)

Dang, I'm sorry Paul. Be Strong!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Feel you pain Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2012)

With gas prices the way they are going I am happy


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks almost as good as a '68.....naaah, who am I kidding!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Found it!








....and this, which is in German!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice! That first book I want!

Today's receipts:





The one on the Soviet Air Force is almost nothing but propaganda, a real let down!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2012)

Headsup: Dr Alfred Price is publishing a new book (US Jan 2013, UK Sep 2012) _Spitfire: Pilots' Stories _. "The adventures of 60 pilots and ground crewmen who flew or worked on the Spitfire during World War II"


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Books that I defintiley didn't know that I had!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2012)

That XXI book looks sweet! Saw pictures once of a few of these boats in a bombed out sub pen. Modern pictures! Real war relics!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Think that there some left, in those docks, can't blow them, can't get to them, so they're stuck where they are...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Headsup: Dr Alfred Price is publishing a new book (US Jan 2013, UK Sep 2012) _Spitfire: Pilots' Stories _. "The adventures of 60 pilots and ground crewmen who flew or worked on the Spitfire during World War II"



I have several of his books. Love reading his stuff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 10, 2012)

Yup. Like Price's stuff myself.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2012)

Some cool books there Jan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2012)

Today's receipts:


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice ones David!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2012)

Agree!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2012)

My newest ones I got today. 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2012)

Right...
You can start sharing those books right here and now mate! Come on, don't be shy!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Right...
> You can start sharing those books right here and now mate! Come on, don't be shy!



Ok Jan, I wont be shy. Took me a few hours to find but I found your second aircraft for the 16th build. S13 in pre war colors 

You asked and I shared. Just not from the books above


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice Paul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2012)

Very cool!

I need to really good book on the Italian Air Force.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I need to really good book on the Italian Air Force.



I have a few David, this one is also in my library that I like.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 14, 2012)

My newest ones..


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice ones Wildcat!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## al49 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice purchase!
The Dunning's book on the Italian Air-force is a good one with a lot of information in it but with some errors, according to most known Italian experts.
Instead the one on Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana is probably the best available today.
Alberto


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2012)

al49 said:


> Nice purchase!
> The Dunning's book on the Italian Air-force is a good one with a lot of information in it but with some errors, according to most known Italian experts.
> Instead the one on Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana is probably the best available today.
> Alberto


 
Thanks Alberto, 

Yeah an to be perfectly honest I think you can find errors in just about every book but I got to say they both are very interesting


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2012)

Today's bounty:


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 21, 2012)

NICE!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2012)

Done good there David!

My latest! suggested by Alberto, even though I don't read french they are pretty good for photo content and profiles!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2012)

Très bien Wayne!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2012)

Oui!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice looking book, with a great looking Macchi 205 Veltro/Greyhound; unless I am confusing it with similar/almost-identicle looking the Fiat G55 Sperrivo (spelling?)/Archer, upon its front cover.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice one's guys!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2012)

Today's receipts. The Hs 129 book is awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2012)

VB...dayum, dude...are you going for one of each of every book ever printed? lmao

Hellova collection, though!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2012)

Yup, I've given up cigars, alcohol and women. I suddenly have WAY too much free time on my hands!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2012)

Done good there David!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2012)

Today's receipts:


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2012)

Good stuff David!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2012)

How is that "raid" book? Was looking at that one...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2012)

I've flipped through it and liked what I've seen so far, but did not notice until today that it was from Osprey so it might be a hit or miss.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice one's David!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 8, 2012)

Picked these up over the last month or so. The Jagdwaffe's were on sale at Amazon and there's one more on back order.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice Andy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2012)

Well done Andy!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2012)

Yesterday's receipts. The one on the Ar-234 I was a little disapointed in as it has a number of pictures of a model of the aircraft (though labeled as such) that they try to make look real. _The Reluctant Raiders_ is about the USN's Navy Bombing Squadron VB/VPB-109.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice hauls, Andy and David. 
What's the 'Nachtjagd' book like Andy? Saw it at the museum on Friday, but as the shop was closing, I didn't have time to look at it - for a museum shop, it was like an Alladin's cave, one of those places where it would be easy to come away after spending the entire contents of one's wallet, and the shirt off one's back!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 10, 2012)

Excellent haul David, I have the book Unbroken, which is also about Louis Zamperini. Very good book to. I'm Reading Bonhoeffer now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2012)

Seems kind of strange to me that after working with one auther, he decides to write his own.


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice ones guys!

Can't get books too often, but found this at a second hand clothes/ books place yesterday. Cost a whole 290 forint! (Equiv. 1.30 USD)
(Also a book on Chinese woodcuts and a limited copy of the 15th century Flamand Calendarium for same price!  )


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2012)

cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree, that looks really intresting!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Nice hauls, Andy and David.
> What's the 'Nachtjagd' book like Andy?



Have only just thumbed through it so far Terry. Plenty of pictures I have not seen before, although some are printed upside down....hmmm. Text is extensive but I can not yet comment on the quality although the author, Theo Boiten, is known to be credible.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Andy. Maybe you've got a mis-printed copy - sounds like the page make-up department got it wrong ! Not as bad as having photos laterally reversed, to fit the 'artistic' requirements of page orientation by some arty-farty editor who knows **** all about aviation !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 11, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Seems kind of strange to me that after working with one auther, he decides to write his own.



That is kinda strange.


----------



## A4K (Sep 12, 2012)

Upside down pictures Andy ??? WT..????


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2012)

Yep, on several pages.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2012)

That would be aggravating!


----------



## Hotntot (Sep 14, 2012)

Battles with the Nachtjagd and The Secret of D-Day look good. A recent purchase for me - at half price - including six pages of colour profiles and lots of b/w photo's throughtout. And the price was a bonus when buying it at Cosford Air Museum, Shropshire.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2012)

Very cool!!!!

Just in today, it's Luftwaffe Classic #22 by Eddie Creek:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 15, 2012)

COOL!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2012)

Done Good!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2012)

Bought this book:





It's very good and a complete history on this minor, but still important aircraft. Not only Dutch service, but also Danish and Finland. Good read.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 22, 2012)

Always liked the little Fokker. Who's the publisher?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice buff

_____________

Is it by chance in English?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2012)

buffnut453 said:


> Always liked the little Fokker. Who's the publisher?


Violaero. It's a new Dutch publisher who has released quite a lot of books about Dutch aviation the last year. All of them of high quality. The books are unfortunately in Dutch, although they provide English text with the pictures and also contain an English summary. I hope they'll translate a few in English, but I don't know if the demand is high enough.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2012)

picked these up yesterday while out with Bill...especially like the Polish Mustang book some great pics and a sweet decal sheet for some of the aircraft depicted!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool Wayne!

______________

Thanks Marcel!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cool finds guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas, heres them mustang decals, all 3 scales....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2012)

2 more i have scored!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2012)

More good stuff!


----------



## destrozas (Sep 30, 2012)

a book in the line profiles with the decals just left me three copies to be complete by the time colecccion







PICS brings these decals sheet is 1/32 of missing the 1/48 and 1/72 that another blade part is


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2012)

Good one Sergio, this series is an excellent one, especially for the decals!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2012)

That looks pretty cool!


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 3, 2012)

Heinkel 219 - A Research Paper.

Get it while you can - I even get a mention! Possibly the definitive work on the UHU.

The Heinkel He 219 - A Research Paper


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice to hear from you Paul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2012)

Way cool Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2012)

looks very interesting!


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 4, 2012)

When's the Revell 219 out lads?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2012)

Around December, sounds like.Revell Kit No. 04666 - Heinkel He 219 A Kit Review by Brett Green


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 5, 2012)

Got the whole Time Life WWII collection.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 5, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Around December, sounds like.Revell Kit No. 04666 - Heinkel He 219 A Kit Review by Brett Green



Cheers Andy - I assume one is on your Xmas list?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2012)

Nope. My 1/48 Uhu is pushing it for size so no way I'll take this one on unless I get a hangar.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2012)

I started this collection when I was about eight years old, getting one every other month. I got about ten of them a quit. Over the years I have found some of them in used book stores at a very cheap price. A friend of mine gave me one a couple of weeks ago not knowing I had these and it just so happened I did not have the one he gave me. I have no idea how many there are.

Bottom row left to right:
The Luftwaffe
The Soviet Air Force At War
The RAF At War
America In The Airwar
The Carrier War

Second Row Up:
The Airline Builders
The Path Finders
Soldiers Of Fortune
Knights Of The Air

Third Row Up:
Architects Of Air Power
The Explorers
The Bush Pilots
The Giant Airships

Fourth Row Up:
Barnstormers Speed Kings
Flying The Mail
The Aeronauts


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2012)

I remember those, wel done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2012)

David, do you have any idea how many there are?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2012)

Got some those myself!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2012)

There's one more sitting on the filing cabinet to the left that I forgot to put in. Fighting Jets.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2012)

Good stuff Aaron. I have a couple myself, given to me a few years ago.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> David, do you have any idea how many there are?



IIRC there was 23 or 24 in total.


----------



## WJPearce (Oct 7, 2012)

There were 23 books in the series:

The Aeronauts
The Airline Builders 
America in the Air War
Architects of Air Power
Barnstormers Speed Kings
The Bush Pilots
The Carrier War
Designers and Test Pilots
The Explorers
Fighting Jets
The First Aviators
Flying the Mail
The Giant Airships
The Helicopters
The Jet Age
Knights of the Air 
The Luftwaffe
The Pathfinders
The RAF at War
The Road to Kitty Hawk
Soldiers of Fortune
The Soviet Air Force at War
Women Aloft


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you WJ, very much appreciated!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2012)

This beauty is due out July 4th 2013, it's part of the "Luftwaffe Classics" series.







Summary from Amazon:
"This book is the first in a two-part comprehensive study of the development and operational history of the Junkers Ju 88, exploring the many variants of this famous and long-serving Luftwaffe multirole aircraft. The text is supported by several hundred rare photographs, manufacturer’s handbook data, scale line drawings, and specially commissioned color artwork. The work will represent the most comprehensive study of the Ju 88 in many years. The first volume gives a detailed examination of its construction program and development from its beginnings in the mid-1930s through all the variants produced during the war. Amongst its many roles, it was known widely as a feared night fighter, representing the pinnacle of German aeronautical design technology. It also served in numbers with the air forces of Finland, Italy, Hungary, Romania, Spain, and France. Its appeal as a combat aircraft—especially to modelers—was due to its widely dispersed service and as such, its variants, including the Ju 188 and Ju 288 are also covered."


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2012)

Just two books, thought it would take a encyclopedia to document that aircraft and it's variants.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2012)

I used to have that series, Aaron...life being what it is, I only have a few remaining:
The Carrier War
The Great Airships
The Luftwaffe
Knights of the Air


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been reading 'The First and the Last' by Adolf Galland. It's hard to put down but when you have kids........


Outstanding book and despite his allegiances, a BAMF.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with that!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2012)

Received this in the mail today


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2012)

good one Andy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2012)

That does look pretty sweet!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2012)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> I've been reading 'The First and the Last' by Adolf Galland. It's hard to put down but when you have kids........ Outstanding book and despite his allegiances, a BAMF.



I had one of his books, the "signed" edition where a plate is attached in the front with his signature one it. I gave the book away after reading it. At the end of the book he states something to the effect he knew nothing about the "camps". Yah right. I sold the print I had of his plane as well. I just felt he needn't have added that in his book. Blowing smoke up my skirt just didn't do it for me.


----------



## FalkeEins (Oct 19, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> picked these up yesterday while out with Bill...especially like the Polish Mustang book some great pics and a sweet decal sheet for some of the aircraft depicted!



got this one after your recommendation Wayne..what a fabulous book ..and some decal manufacturers would probably charge more than the cost of the book for a similar quality decal sheet on its own ..superb!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2012)

FalkeEins said:


> got this one after your recommendation Wayne..what a fabulous book ..and some decal manufacturers would probably charge more than the cost of the book for a similar quality decal sheet on its own ..superb!



Glad I could help Neil! Your right it is one of those almost perfect books that provides great photo's and reference, plus the bonus of the 3 scales decal sheet, a complete package for the modeller!

The Bf109G-6/AS 'Red 2' of Friedrich-Karl Müller is on my future build list fter seeing that recent data on your blog, will be based on the 1/32 Hasegawa G-10....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2012)

Spotted this at the Midland Air Museum yesterday. Although I already have it on my computer, I just had to buy the 'real' book - 'cos the cover illustration is from one of my paintings !


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 2, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice Terry!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2012)

That's great Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2012)

A friend of mine just gave me duffel bag full of aircraft books, don't know what's in it yet but will look and let you guys know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2012)

Now, THAT's AWESOME!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2012)

Damn! That is mint!

Also, Terry you painted that? Great!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2012)

Have'nt had much intrest in aviation as of late, so hopfully these will rekindle it this weekend. My newest pickups.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like some good reading Paul, hope it rekindles the fire there. I have The Eagle Squadrons Yanks in the RAF 1940-1942. 
Oh an anyone who has ordered the second volume of Focke-Wulf Fw190 1943-1944, from Amazon, you need to go to your Amazon account and verify that you still want it. It has been delayed. I checked it last night before I went to bed and saw this. I thought they would have E-mailed me but they haven't.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2012)

I just got the #(*$(@{@!#)@(#))#*$ message myself! RATS!!!!!! I have been able to acquire the complete set except for the Ho-229 Me-262 #4.


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 10, 2012)

..FWIW I just went on the Ian Allan Facebook page and they are saying Vol II has arrived in the UK from the printers


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2012)

I am suppose to have mine by the 19 December now. A months delay but I'll wait. What else am I going to do.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 11, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Looks like some good reading Paul, hope it rekindles the fire there. I have The Eagle Squadrons Yanks in the RAF 1940-1942.
> Oh an anyone who has ordered the second volume of Focke-Wulf Fw190 1943-1944, from Amazon, you need to go to your Amazon account and verify that you still want it. It has been delayed. I checked it last night before I went to bed and saw this. I thought they would have E-mailed me but they haven't.


 
Thanks Aaron, if you like the 4th Fighter group then the is Escort to Berlin, the 4th Fighter Group in WWII by Gary L Fry and Jeffrey L Ethell.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

....and still not been paid for them using it old boy?

Great scores lads!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope, didn't get a penny old chap.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I am suppose to have mine by the 19 December now. A months delay but I'll wait. What else am I going to do.



Been moved up to Nov, 19th all of a sudden.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2012)

Some good buys there Paul.

and my copy of the Fw190 vol2 is on the way from the UK...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 12, 2012)

Still waiting on mine. Bit the bullet and bought Crandall's Dora Vol 2 from Amazon as well.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2012)

Received this from Pen and Sword today - on Special Offer at 50% discount = £15.
Hard-back, 271 pages, illustrated, and giving full explanations, listings and cross references for ALL codes used by the RAF, Commonwealth and Allied air units.
An excellent and invaluable reference, particularly for modellers - fully recommended.
Can be ordered on line at Pen and Sword Books: Military History and Nostalgia Book Publishers
ISBN 978 1 84415 691 7

Also, for members in the UK, it's worth browsing the web-site (or local branch) of 'The Works', who have some good offers on aviation and military titles at present.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2012)

While researching for info about Flight Lt. Herb Ivens, mentioned in Johnbr's post, "A Remembrance Day Story" I came upon this site, DHH - Official Histories 
It's a three volume(over 1500 pages) PDF titled "The R.C.A.F. Overseas". It's a free download from the Canadian Government. Enjoy.

Geo

EDIT: I had to Google search to get the other two volumes. They may be on the web page somewhere.
EDIT the EDIT: Click on "Official Histories" on the left side.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2012)

Good one Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Wayne, and thanks for the link Geo.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 15, 2012)

Went to a used bookstore in another town today and picked this hardback up for $2.00.

"The War In The Air: The Royal Air Force in WW II" by Gavin Lyall.

.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2012)

Great score Chris!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2012)

Used book stores are the bizz!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

certainly can find some gems...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm DROOOOOOOLLLLLLIIIIINNNNNNGGGGGG already!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2012)

[email protected]!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2012)

I am thumbing through it now. Hmmm, page #s pick up where they left off in Vol. 1. Not ever seen that before. Neat.


----------



## phas3e (Nov 17, 2012)

just ordered my copy today, this will be one of those series that if you dont get it when you can you wont find it when you need it ie: the Me262 series.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2012)

Should get mine this week too Aaron!

In the mean time got the one on the right to complete the set!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2012)

This one has a translation table for all the German terms to, well.....most of them. I like this.
Excellent material there Wayne, should be a big help doing the models.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice ones guys. My FW 190 Vol 2 has an ETA of Dec 4 - can't wait!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> This one has a translation table for all the German terms to, well.....most of them. I like this.
> Excellent material there Wayne, should be a big help doing the models.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice score gents!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_The Star of Africa_ was supposed to be released in 2013, but Christmas came early!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2012)

Got mine too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2012)

I have to say, I've been slowly falling in love with the Fw 190.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2012)

Got home today to find my FW190Dora Volume 2 by Crandall arrived! However, our friends at Amazon managed to put some nice dents in the spine for which I'll go after them.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I have to David. Not sure yet though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2012)

Check Neil's blog (falkeeins) for the cover of Volume 3 of the Fw190!

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: A chat with the doyen of Luftwaffe authors Eddie J. Creek (Junkers Ju 87, Focke Wulf Fw 190, Jet Planes of the Third Reich, Classic Chevron Publishing)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2012)

WOW! Looks like they may do a fourth volume as an added bonus. Sure hope so.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2012)

Really hope the third volume follows one pattern common to both published titles...lots of new photo's...seeing it will be mostly about Doras....


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2012)

After Crandall's works, I wonder how many new photos there can be?


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 22, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Check Neil's blog (falkeeins) for the cover of Volume 3 of the Fw190!
> 
> FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: A chat with the doyen of Luftwaffe authors Eddie J. Creek (Junkers Ju 87, Focke Wulf Fw 190, Jet Planes of the Third Reich, Classic Chevron Publishing)



thanks for the mention Wayne ..I don't know where my copy has got too, amazon promised it this week, still not here.... And while Vol III ('The Final Chapter') is certain to appear, a final volume (IV) comprising of lots of scale drawings, artworks and new photos, is not, unless, as Eddie says, interested readers get e-mailing the publisher and say they want it!

[email protected]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2012)

Excellent, I was wondering what volume 21 of the Luftwaffe Classics was going to be. The Fw 190 was just supposed to be Volumes 18, 19, 20. The one on the Junker's Ju-87 that just also came out was number 22.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2012)

You're welcome Neil!


----------



## stona (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got home from working away for a while to find Volume Two,1943-1944, of Smith and Creek's Fw 190 series has arrived. 

I will be perusing it shortly!

Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2012)

Got mine on Tuesday and with today's arrival of Dora Volume 1, my FW 190 collection has expanded significantly on the least 10 days!

Wayne, I liked the material you sent me so much I decided to get the original. Thanks again for the info on White 11.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice collection there!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)

No worries Andy, glad to see you have taken the plunge, big dent to the wallet though.....early christmas presents?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 1, 2012)

Excellent haul Andy! Very nice sir!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> No worries Andy, glad to see you have taken the plunge, big dent to the wallet though.....early christmas presents?



Yeah, don't remind me about the cost!  Beats underwear for Christmas though.


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 1, 2012)

..can't beat a nice book ! after handling books like those, who need e-books....you perhaps need to add Peter Rodeike's Jagdflugzeug 190 to that pile though


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2012)

FalkeEins said:


> ..can't beat a nice book ! after handling books like those, who need e-books....you perhaps need to add Peter Rodeike's Jagdflugzeug 190 to that pile though



....where can you score a real copy of that Neil!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

There's been plenty of times, that I wished that I could read German etc....
Great scores!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 4, 2012)

But you _can_ read German old chap. You might not be able to make any sense out of it, but you can read it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2012)

Good point Terry...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2012)

Airframes said:


> But you _can_ read German old chap. You might not be able to make any sense out of it, but you can read it!



never thought of it that way....

new scores in the mail....Finnish Fighter pilots Aerial victories Vol.1 and 2 got them through Avions Bateaux on sale price and saved plenty on buying them from Finland.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok now I'm jealous! Nice scores.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 5, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok now I'm jealous! Nice scores.



After the library you've hauled in this year, YOUR JEALOUS?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, I think you have done pretty good this year David!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2012)

Just ordered "Resurrection: Salvaging the Battle Fleet at Pearl Harbor" by Daniel Madsen, from Amazon.com. I have been looking for a book about the salvage of Pearl Harbor for many years, and just found this. I understand this is a brand new book. Will let you all know how it is....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 7, 2012)

Please do Charles. The History Channel did a show on the salvage of the Oklahoma and how it was lost while under tow. Very interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2012)

I had no idea it was lost in tow. That's very interesting.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys. Head over here Books Magazines
for crazy low prices on some books especially Kagero and Sqaudron/Signal.

Just bought 14 books for just over $100 including shipping!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)

So what am I getting for Chrissy Andy? ....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2012)

I first read this book back in 1995, having borrowed it from the local Library. I've recently been looking for a copy, and second-hand prices ranged from £22 ($33) in soft back, to £120 ($180) in hard back! 
Picked this up, in hard back, excellent condition - for £1 !!!
An excellent book covering the actions of 609 Sqn RAF, and I/JG53, between August and December 1940, there are many previously un-published photos, from private collections, with those showing the Bf109Es of I/JG53, in particular, being of great interest, due mainly to the unusual colour schemes. These also shed new light on the reappearance of the famous 'Pik As' badge - as early as August!
Numerous first-hand accounts describe the battles between the two units on specific days, and the appendices include listings of claims and losses for both sides with aircraft codes/number and serial number/Werke Nummer where known. 
All in all an great book and excellent reference.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2012)

Now that looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2012)

It is David, and well worth getting if you have any interest in the BoB and the months immediately following it. The author, Chris Goss, was a serving RAF pilot at the time he wrote it, and started work on the book after being given some photographs by a former Luftwaffe pilot. Lots of information, especially of the 'personal details' type, not otherwise published elsewhere.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like it would be interesting Terry. Will have to see if I can lay my paws on a copy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice one Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2012)

fantastic Terry...they didn't have a second one by chance......

real interested in those Jg 53 odd schemes, Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry Wayne, they only had the one copy. When I've read the text covering the August period, I'll scan some of the photos for you. They're B&W of course, but can probably be analysed for probable colours. This JG was known for many 'different' schemes, but whether this was an official experiment, or just done at unit level, is not known. The interesting thing is photos, purporting to be in August 1940, showing the 'Pik As' badge .


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheers Terry, thanks.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2012)

Got this one for some future reference....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> So what am I getting for Chrissy Andy? ....



Fishnet stockings, matching handbags and high heels?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2012)

Wayne, you should have known better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2012)

That will teach me.....

Hope I'm not getting your hand me downs Jan...


----------



## clinton78 (Dec 16, 2012)

Squadron Signal He111 Walkaround. Picked up yesterday. Didn't even realise this title was planned or released for that matter.

Squadron Signal Publications - Items


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice one - I might consider getting it myself, as I have a 1/48th scale kit to detail. There are also lots of good interior shots on Guttorm's web-site, although they're probably similar to those in the book.


----------



## clinton78 (Dec 16, 2012)

They probably are similar but you can never have too many close up photos... For the price it's deffo worth it. Nice little one stop reference book. Perhaps I should have mentioned that this book looks very different from the normal Squadron Signal format. It's landscape A4 (Larger) or US equivalent ? and nice glossy paper. A step in the right direction imo. 


Edit: Just got round to checking, it's in fact the same size, I was sure it looked larger.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2012)

It's that Alzheimer's Ale that does it !!
Just had this little lot delivered from 'The Works'. Four books, valued at just under £70, for £16 including shipping - worth the risk I think!


----------



## clinton78 (Dec 17, 2012)

Airframes said:


> It's that Alzheimer's Ale that does it !!



100% correct...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice haul Terry.

That He-111 book is on sale at Squadron.com for $11.66 right now.


----------



## clinton78 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ebay has quite a few listings for the HE111 title here for any buyers in the UK.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice haul Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2012)

Done good Terry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2012)

The items I bought at the Squadron sale arrived today! The Squadron books were all 5 bucks, the Kagero Topshots just 7 bucks including decal sheets and the whole thing came to just over $100 including shipping. I think I did OK.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2012)

Nicely done Andy!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice haul Andy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2012)

Latest receipts, though I had gotten Jay's "Fighter Group" a few weeks back.






_Shot from the Sky_ is about American POW's in Switzerland which really was an eye opener.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice ones David.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeez, major library expansions going on here, nice work guys...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 20, 2012)

Scored this one off Ebay for a little over $10.00 with shipping included. I think I did pretty well!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2012)

There certainly is a major expansion in progress! Received a copy of George Beurling's 'Malta Spitfire' from Max today.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2012)

Got one more coming from Eagle Editions, hopefully today or tomorrow.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2012)

Way cool Gents!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm with Dave.


----------



## clinton78 (Dec 22, 2012)

LuGa No.3 By Erik Mombeeck Thierry Dekker. Quality series of books... 
Messerschmitt Bf109 Einsatzmaschinen - Das Nachschlagwerk by H.H.Vogt


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2012)

A friend of mine gave me these the other day. This will keep me busy for awhile. Let me know what you guys and gals think of this little collection. I am still learning.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2012)

Great catch there Aaron. 'The Eagle Squadrons' is a good one, as is 'War in the Air' - used to have both, but loaned them out and never got them back. I've very recently read 'Operation Mincemeat', which is very interesting. Just finished reading 'CampZ', by the same author, dealing with the Hess interrogation, another good one.


----------



## clinton78 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have enough trouble fitting my Luftwaffe titles in my house. I don't know how you guys make room for all the other forces and periods. Lol. Merry Xmas all.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2012)

Know what you mean - soon as the silly season holidays are over, I need to get out and get _another_ bookcase!


----------



## clinton78 (Dec 24, 2012)

Airframes said:


> I need to get out and get _another_ bookcase!



That's a whole new mission in it's own right. I've often pondered building my own purpose built book wall/s.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2012)

I'd prefer that myself, but, in a rented house, with the present lay out of furniture, and paintings hanging on the walls, I have to make do with separate, low level bookcases. It's a b*gg*r trying to bend down to get a book from the bottom shelves - arthritis really sucks!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you Terry and Merry Christmas sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2012)

The problem with new book cases is you have to fill them quickly. It's an addiction that feeds itself.

Not that there is anything wrong with that......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> The problem with new book cases is you have to fill them quickly. It's an addiction that feeds itself.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that......


----------



## N4521U (Dec 26, 2012)

For Christmas I got, because I asked, The Forgotten Highlander. I recommend it!
About a survivor of Singapore.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2012)

Just got this in the mail from Amazon for $1.86 used -

"The Luftwaffe: 1933-1945 Part 1" by Alfred Price.

Its mostly a picture book but I've only seen about 5% of the pics before! Great stuff and great price!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2012)

Can't beat that.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice find Chris!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, FINALLY got the Ho-229! Now I only need Vol 4 of the Me-262 to complete the colection!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2012)

Chris, you will NOT be disappointed with the other volumes i the series as well. Enjoy!

VB - Asked for the 229 book for Christmas...got 2 of the 177 books instead! LOL


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2012)

I will have to look for them. Thanks! I kinda thought the good doctor Price would not disappoint.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's a couple I just got:

"Battles of the Ancient World - 1285 B.C. ~ A.D. 451" by Devries, Dougherty, Dickie, Jestice and Rice (ISBN: 978-1-4351-3270-2) covering 20 major and history altering battles of the Ancient world. Has over 200 color black and white images and maps. 224 pages in all.

"The Amazing Weapons That Never Were" by Gregory Benford and the Editors of Popular Mechanics (ISBN: 978-1-58816-862-7) covering about a century of fantastic battlefield weapon ideas. Loaded with images from Popular Mechanics, (Sketches, drawings, maps and actual photos of prototypes) with 200 pages.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2012)

Some great purchases and presents!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2012)

Very cool Dave, I just had the Amazong Weapons book in my hands yesterday debating if I should buy it. I should have!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

As my colleagues at work knows my interest, one of them gave me this for Christmas, not a book but....need to finish Band of Brothers now!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2012)

Very cool Jan! Way to go!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool Dave, I just had the Amazong Weapons book in my hands yesterday debating if I should buy it. I should have!


There's still time to get it, since the next apocolypse is a ways off yet...it's an awesome book and worth reading!



Lucky13 said:


> As my colleagues at work knows my interest, one of them gave me this for Christmas, not a book but....need to finish Band of Brothers now!


I have that set and it's an excellent DVD presentation but be forewarned, once you start it, you won't want to pause it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

Much like Band of Brothers then....*aaah, one DVD done, time for.......never mind, might just as well watch some more.....f*ck! Is that the time!?...*


----------



## v2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Roy Nesbit's "The Strike Wings"
The Strike Wings: Special Anti-Shipping Squadrons 1942-45 : Hardback : Roy Conyers Nesbit : 9781781590287


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2013)

This arrived today, a little earlier than expected. Having read a lot about this book, I'm very pleased to learn that all the good comments are true - a superb book.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2013)

Excellent acquisition Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2013)

v2 said:


> Roy Nesbit's "The Strike Wings"
> The Strike Wings: Special Anti-Shipping Squadrons 1942-45 : Hardback : Roy Conyers Nesbit : 9781781590287



I've just been looking at that one, what's it like?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks David - just about to stretch out and study it. 
I have to say I'm rather pleased, as I was trying to find a copy at a sensible price, with prices ranging from £49 to £160 (about $73 to $240 US) !! This copy was advertised as 'secondhand, good condition', and is actually pristine and untouched - it's obvious the pages have never been turned, or the cover opened - and I got it for £30 including shipping.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2013)

Excellent old boy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree, well done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW! Nice STEAL Terry! Way to go!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 2, 2013)

First of the books I ordered from Amazon have come in.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2013)

That first one looks really interesting, I've never heard of the "Carl D"


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 2, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> That first one looks really interesting, I've never heard of the "Carl D"



R Leonard recommend the first one to beef up my knowledge about the Early Pacific. It'll be the next one I read after "Voices of the Titanic". The Carl D Bradley was a Freighter that sank in a November storm, 1958 on Lake Michigan. She only had two survivors, she ranks up there with the Edmund Fitzgerald. Here's a website for info. 
Carl D. Bradley


----------



## N4521U (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a bunch of books I need to rid myself of. 
One day I will take pictures and post them in here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2013)

Books to get rid of??? <PERK>

-----------------

Thanks VZ!


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2013)

have Roy Sutherlands Thunderbolots-365th fg coming by post............anyone have this book to make comment, over 500 pics. the 9th 
AF fg's sure has not had adequate coverage at all over the years.

E ~


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear what it's like Erich - I've recently been looking for stuff on 9th AF P-47s, and, like yourself, found things rather lacking.


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a copy of Mogins Maulers, glad it was personally signed by one of the pilots but it really lacks in photo content and the pics are quite small, am looking at a copy of the 354th fg Pioneer Mustangs for march as funds assist via Schiffer, have the original from the pilots in hardbound blue cover but again the copied pics are dark and grainy and way too small, much is just pilots and personell hardly a thing of the groups Mustangs. the Schiffer pub I guess is outstanding being the top scoring US fighter group in the ETO and again not much has been said of this fierce fighter group of the 9th AF. we always here of the 8th's AF fg's doing the job which in essence they did the 354th did come on the scene in December of 43 with the first P-51B's to everyones surprise......and they vied with the 8th's 4th and 56th fg at the time for top kill honors.

I'm also hearing that the 368th fg book is a must have with much colour of the artwork within. their web-site really is outstanding as well - great tribute to the Jug guys.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 3, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Books to get rid of??? <PERK>
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Thanks VZ!



I'm a pretty big nerd when it comes to shipwrecks, from Titanic to the Big Fitz, it's one of my areas of interest. Anytime!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2013)

Waiting on my door step, and fresh off the presses:







I did not realize or had forgotten a Wellington still existed.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2013)

Cool stuff guys. These arrived on Monday, my last haul of 2012. I'll need to pick up Vol I of JG300 some time this year.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2013)

Andy...done real good mate, all 3 are excellent !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2013)

Never mind that, there's more important things at hand.......any 13's? 

Great score mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2013)

Very Cool Andy! I;ve been wanting to get the first one. Any good so far?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2013)

Have not read it yet of course David but it's loaded with pictures, excellent profiles, loss lists, victory lists and more. Need to get my hands on Vol 1 as well.

Jan, there are no doubt a few 13's in these books.


----------



## onetenor (Jan 4, 2013)

Crimea River? Isn't that a song title? Cry Me A River ( I've Cried A River Over You).Good play on words. Whose joke? Howevr look out for a series of books by Kenneth Morrison. Pocket sized and very informative. Fighters 1939-1945 1914-1919 also bombers for same periods. some anomalies but good overall. Bought mine at the Tweed Mill. St Asaph but places like the works or other dicount bookshops may have them. Ihave loads of books about aircraft and related stuff. but still room for more. wife moans about All my Rubbish as she puts it but still buys me more . what a girl eh! Cheers John.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2013)

Well no wonder the WWII books have been scarce lately, everyone has snapped them up before me!!


----------



## al49 (Jan 5, 2013)

Purchased in the last months:













Plus this one just before Xmas:






The latter seems to be the first of a new series and, i.m.h.o., is a very good book full of info on both the history of the bird and models available in various scales, plus several detail photos.
Alberto


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like you have got some excellent reference material there Alberto!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree, nice!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2013)

Found JG 300 Vol 1 by Lorant/Goyat and signed by Hajo Hermann on E-Bay. Got myself an early BD present!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2013)

Alberto, any info in the P-38 Vol 2 of the XP-whatever Chain Lightning?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's my latest haul. I'm halfway through Zero hour in Broome and can say its an excellent read.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice ones Andy.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2013)

I second that Andy!


----------



## al49 (Jan 6, 2013)

The following is an answer to Cap.Vick

Hi,
yes there are two pages on XP-49 and two on XP-58 Chain Lightning, tell me what you need and I will scan and e-mail to you.
Alberto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree, I just put a number of those on my wishlist!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2013)

Alberto,

Yes if could scan and e-mail me whatever you have on the XP-58 Chain Lightning that would be great! I'll send you a PM.

Thanks! Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2013)

Done good there Andy!

Ordered this one Sunday Night, arrived yesterday morning...now the stockist/distributor handling it is here in Adelaide, but didn't expect to get it so fast!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome Wayne! I've been waiting for this one to be released, looks like a must have book for us PTO fans. Did you buy this through Avonmore books? I've purchased a few books from them and have nothing but praise for their quick service.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Awesome Wayne! I've been waiting for this one to be released, looks like a must have book for us PTO fans. Did you buy this through Avonmore books? I've purchased a few books from them and have nothing but praise for their quick service.



Yes, Andy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2013)

Very cool Wayne!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks to be VERY interesting Wayne! Once funds recover I check it out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2013)

A brief flick through it reveals some pretty interesting stuff!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 11, 2013)

Last two books from my December Amazon order have arrived. 










I switched my second book from the The First Team to Shumachers work on the Carl D. Bradley, about 20 pages left to go. I used the last of my gift card to order this.


----------



## Erich (Jan 11, 2013)

some nice PTO reads there Gents..............

flashing through some pages of the 365th fg Hellhawks book, some good first person accounts and small but nice pics, of the Jugs, good profiles for you modellers the book really covers many of the later war bubble tops. Over 500 photos. must confess am overlooking some of the claims of Tiger tanks put out of action by .50 cal rounds and bombs but of course all US AF Jabo crews thought they were clobbering German Tigers on the West front. No doubt the serious damage though the Jugs could muster against German locos, the Hellhawks popped over 500 of them during their career.

question anyone have the Schiffer pubs 354th fg Pioneer Mustang book and their opinions of it ? I have the original post war hardback from the group but pics are small, grainy and hardly any bit of historical text. Practically nothing on the Jugs or the P-51's.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry Erich, don't have it. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 16, 2013)

Arrived today to round out my last batch of purchases for a while. Limited edition, signed by Hajo Hermann.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2013)

Well done Andy!

I got this one in today as well - fresh off of the printing press. It's a book about an American named John C Robinson. He influenced the establishment of the Tuskegee Institute in Alabama and flew combat against the Italians in Africa. He eventually was appointed Chief of Air Force in Ethiopia by the Ethiopian Emperor. This is one I will be reviewing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice one David.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2013)

Good stuff David, and Andy .... you lucky *@** !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2013)

look forward to the review david!


----------



## FalkeEins (Jan 18, 2013)

Erich said:


> question anyone have the Schiffer pubs 354th fg Pioneer Mustang book and their opinions of it ?



Hi Erich ..nice avatar..NJG 2 I believe and thanks for your last mail !
yep I have the huge Schiffer volume on the 354th FG, 400+ large format glossy pages, 600 pics, extensive text, day-by-day mission accounts, it's got to be one of Schiffer's best - let down a little by the rather amateurish profile artwork, think its done by the guy who did the illustrations for the 'Aces Wingmen' books, all the alu 'stangs have come out a light shade of blue in the printing process..


----------



## al49 (Jan 19, 2013)

Latest additions to my book collection:









Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice hauls guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## al49 (Jan 20, 2013)

al49 said:


> Latest additions to my book collection:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



By the way, with the above Topcolors book I got these 1/48 and 1/72 decals that I will never use, if someone is interested I can send them over, just drop me a p.m. with the address.




Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice stuff Alberto!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2013)

Picked up two books the other day, to fatten up my collection (which would be merely a bookend compared to a few collections here - you know who ya'll are!) 

First one looked like an informative read, I'm just a few pages into it now, as time permits (already skimmed through the photos, though)

*Heinkel He100 Record Breaker* by Irwin Hood, soft cover, 96 pages (ISBN 978-1-85780-260-3)
Covers the development of the He100 and it's variations right up to thier very end. This is one of my all time favorite aircraft, so this is a great addition to my bookshelf 






Now this next one is a serious score for those who enjoy the full range of military history!
*Military History: The Definitive Visual Guide To The Objects Of Warfare* by the Smithsonian, hardbound with 448 pages, over 1,750 images (ISBN 978-0-7566-9838-6)
This is going to take some time to go through...I've already glanced through it (yes, the images too...and there's alot of 'em)


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2013)

Picked this one up the other day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2013)

Some good reading there i suspect....


----------



## v2 (Jan 28, 2013)

"A Forgotten Offensive: Royal Air Force Coastal Command's Anti-Shipping Campaign, 1940-1945" 

A Forgotten Offensive: Royal Air Force Coastal Command's Anti-Shipping Camp - krainaksiazek.pl


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2013)

Picked these up...now where is my Japanese to English to American to New York dictionary?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice catch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2013)

Done good there Jim...


----------



## futuredogfight (Feb 2, 2013)

Since I have not posted my new books in a while, I have several new books. Squadron/Signal Publications Fleet Air Arm, MiG Alley, And Kill MiGs and TAC. I got two books from the library book sale, Shield of David, the history of Isreal's aircraft and the Encyclopedia of World Air Power which has all the Worlds Air Forces and what they fly, many aircraft, some with cut-away and large three view drawings and all air launched missiles. It even has what they though the Su-24 Fencer would look like.


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2013)

Great scores guys!

Jim - is that cutaway of a Nakajima C6N1 on the top centre cover....? 

Been chasing this for a while, scored yesterday at a monthly model market we have here, in mint condition! Great detail photos of aircraft structures, engines and instruments from all eras...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2013)

Evan, yup, either that or the Myrth (?). Get the two mixed up. Some info you need my friend? (Wow, why did I just talk like Yoda there? Weird.)


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2013)

Could use some indeed mate - Ben! Tell him I'm ready to accept info!!! 

Any photos or interior drawings you might have on the Saiun (Allied code name: Myrt  ) would be appreciated. Looking round myself, but the more the merrier!

Cheers mate!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2013)

Good scores there guys, and good to see your trip to the Model Market wasn't wasted Evan. (got your e-mail BTW).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll let you know what is available in the book.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2013)

Picked up this to complete the set for a shade under $15.00 USD...


----------



## A4K (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheers Terry and Jim, and nice score Jim! (especially the bottom right aircraft  )


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2013)

Always good to complete a set, Jim!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Milosh (Feb 7, 2013)

Want to know what it was like in the trenches in WW1?

*At the Sharp End* and *Shock Troops* by Tim Cook

*At the Sharp End* covers the harrowing early battles of World War One, when tens of thousands, then hundreds of thousands, died, before the generals and soldiers found ways to break the terrible stalemate of the front. It provides both an intimate look at the Canadian men in the trenches and an authoritative account of the slow evolution in tactics, weapons, and advancement. Featuring never-before-published photographs, letters, diaries, and maps, this recounting of the Great War through the soldiers’ eyewitness accounts is moving and thoroughly engrossing.

*Shock Troops* follows the Canadian fighting forces during the titanic battles of Vimy Ridge, Hill 70, Passchendaele, and the Hundred Days campaign. Through the eyes of the soldiers who fought and died in the trenches on the Western Front, and based on newly uncovered Canadian, British, and German archival sources, Cook builds on Volume I of his national bestseller, At the Sharp End. The Canadian fighting forces never lost a battle during the final 2 years of the war, and although they paid a terrible price in the killing fields of the Great War, they were indeed, as British Prime Minister David Lloyd George exclaimed, the shock troops of the Empire.


----------



## stona (Feb 8, 2013)

Just started reading this






It is not about the Spitfire but as the cover suggests about Shenstone. It starts with his early life in Canada,his pre war work for Junkers in Germany and his work on "flying wings" with Alexander Lippisch.He was aware of just how far ahead German aerodynamic and aircraft design was and this informed his work as chief aerodynamicist at Supermarine and the design of the Spitfire.
The book also covers his post war work.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2013)

Good one Steve - saw that at a great price at 'The Works', and was considering getting it.


----------



## al49 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just received this book I bought from e-bay:







I know that this book is now almost 30 years old and suffers for its age, because more recent discoveries partially amended some information contained in it, but this is still a must for Italian people loving aviation history and I'm happy that finally I got it for a reasonable price.
Inside there are 168 b&w photos and 10 in colour, plus 15 colour profiles and more.

Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2013)

Good buy Alberto, had that many years ago and sold it to an italian friend who wanted a copy badly, replaced it with Camo and markings of the ANR.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2013)

A4K said:


> Jim - is that cutaway of a Nakajima C6N1 on the top centre cover....?



Sorry for delay Evan. It's actually the B6N Tenzan, the torpedo version. If you are still interested let me know what you are looking for exactly. Or you could just wait until I get the C6N one. Regards, Jim


----------



## merlin (Feb 11, 2013)

Went to Hay-on-Wye recently (small town many, 2nd hand bookshops) bought:

- Global Mission by H H Arnold i.e. autobiography of 'Hap' Arnold - £10.00

- Masters and Commanders by Andrew Roberts - about the behind the scenes interplay between Churchill FDR and the Generals Marshall Brooke - £12.00

- Ten Days that saved the West by John costello - about all the intrigue involved with Hess coming to Britain, intrigue from all sides - British 'right', MI6, Joe Kennedy, Soviets etc - fascinating - £10.00

- The Most Dangerous Enemy by Stephen Bungary - well I already had the paperback, but just as I did with Terraine's Right of the Line - I got the hardback version - £8.00

- Images of War : Torpedo Bombers by Peter C Smith - a good overview of development and practise around the world - £4.99

All in excellent condition.

Haven't really started on any of these yet, not long started Defeat to Victory by Field Marshal Viscount Slim - that I got from the Works - £2.49


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cool Merlin, I just bought Global Mission myself this past weekend on-line.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2013)

Good haul there Merlin.
Just ordered this, due for release on 1st March. Looking at the sample pages on the 'Wing Leader' publishing web-site, it's well worth it - looking forward to getting my grubby, twisted hands on it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2013)

Terry, please let me know if it's worth the beans.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that looks sweet!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like a great reference.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2013)

I'll let you know Jim, and yes Andy, from the sample pages I looked at, I think it'll be a great reference, especially for BoB stuff. (it's already clarified something for one of my museum projects!).
OK, at £25 for a soft back (A4 size), it's a tad pricey, but considering the work involved in research, cataloging, and the photos, many multiple views, I think it deserves the price tag - and the introductory offer knocks off £5, so only paying £20.
This is Volume One, from 1939 to the height of the BoB, so i'm guessing there'll be another two or three volumes yet to come.
I'll post a review of sorts, when I get my copy.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

This may be mundane for some but I'm really stoked about my recent addition to my library.

I've owned Don Caldwell's "JG 26 War Diary: Part 1 -1939-1942" for about 14 years. I've never been able to find Part 2. Today I'm out with the Pre-Wife doing some shopping and we stop at Barnes and Noble for something she needs. I check the WWII section and....lo and behold there is a paperback copy of Part 2!!!!

Needless to say, ITS MINE!!!!!!

.


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2013)

Great one Chris, got that in Hungarian  (Hardcover)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2013)

Luck was on your side Chris, well done.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Erich (Feb 19, 2013)

interesting softback mag done up by author Chris Goss on V./KG 40's Ju 88C-6's with some interesting camo for you model builders out there. I need to secure a copy myself.....

Le catalogue de Avions Bateaux

under the cover note the pdf file to check out for a nice taste of what is inside and at 12.50 Euro a steal....

picked up Warriors and Wizards about the development/defeat of radio controlled bombs as well as Arctic Convoys 41-45 to Murmansk big heavy book full of data


----------



## Njaco (Feb 19, 2013)

aarrgghhh! the pdf is in French!!


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 19, 2013)

I've just been given "Wing Leader" by Group Captain Johnny Johnson. It'll take a bit to get past the way its written (1950's english), but it looks to be an interesting read.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2013)

Wing Leader is a good book. Read it twice and still adorns my shelf.

And good finds Chris and Erich.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep, good stuff. Got the JG26 volumes on the computer, and Caldwell's 'Top Guns of the Luftwaffe' and Johnson's 'Wing Leader' in paper back, all great references.


----------



## Maximowitz (Feb 21, 2013)

Erich said:


> interesting softback mag done up by author Chris Goss on V./KG 40's Ju 88C-6's with some interesting camo for you model builders out there. I need to secure a copy myself.....
> 
> Le catalogue de Avions Bateaux
> 
> ...



I think most of that V./KG40 stuff is in Chris' book "Bloody Biscay" - if not all of it. If you need a copy Erich let me know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2013)

Today's receipt, fresh off the press:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks to be a very interesting subject David. I knew that women flew in the Russian Air Force. Was probably a very tough deal.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 23, 2013)

Don't know that it is considered a "book", but I'm getting a subscription to "Fine Scale Modeler". My favorite reading material in the, ah,... reading room!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 28, 2013)

Arrived in the mail today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2013)

received David Wadmans volume 2 Aufklarung via Classic Pubs. nice section on SAGr. 130 which flew the Bv 138C-1 of which I have severaldocuments for one pilot


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 1, 2013)

My Luftwaffe Crash Archive Vol.1 arrived today.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine is one the way, but not received yet - maybe tomorrow, I hope! Really looking forward to studying i in detail.


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 1, 2013)

You won't be disappointed. Volume 2 is scheduled for June 1st pub date.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to make room on the shelves for the full set! I'm guessing there will be at least three volumes, if not more, and I've been waiting for something like this for many years - was even considering undertaking the research to find the photos and crash reports, but that would be difficult, living so far from the sources at RAFM and NA.


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll wait for the later war years coverage.............should be interesting


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 1, 2013)

Apparently 6-10 volumes will be required to cover the whole war. The last will be a detailed index. Dependant on whether more photos/info is found the amount of volumes will grow.


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 2, 2013)

Heres a flyer for Volume 2:


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2013)

Interesting series Clinton...

My latest aquisition!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice ones guys.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2013)

Received my copy of Vol 1 of the Luftwaffe crash Archives today. I'll post a short review on the forum a little later. As the flyer shows, it's set to be 6 to 10 volumes, so methinks i'll need more shelf space!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 2, 2013)

Excellent purchases guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2013)

Wayne,

Was thinking of picking up that one as well. Care to give an opinion/review a la Terry?

Jim


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2013)

Just ordered "Resurrection: Salvaging the Battle Fleet at Pearl Harbor" by David Madsden. I've been looking for a book about the salvage of Pearl Harbor for over 20 years. This book just came out. Hope it's as good as it's reviews.

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 6, 2013)

Finished this book last week.






I'm now halfway through this one. It may explain my fascination with Java Sea.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Was thinking of picking up that one as well. Care to give an opinion/review a la Terry?
> 
> Jim



Will have to fit that in for you, thumbing through the pages a great addition to the library!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks brother!


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you Royal Mail for ripping the spine of the Me410 title :


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2013)

Ain't nothin' Royal 'bout that!


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 8, 2013)

Glad it was only about a 1.5 cm tear. Well, small enough to not bother with sending it back for a replacement. Second time it's happened. First was Osprey's 'He111 Kampfgeschwader in the West' they managed to almost rip that in half across the spine. I was baffled because you physically wouldn't be able to do it by hand if you tried. Had to get a replacement that time. It scares you though when your awaiting a particularly rare out of print book just what kind of state it's going to be delivered as.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2013)

It certainly does cause concern - fortunately, I've been lucky so far, although I've received the odd kit where the box was crushed, although the contents were intact - and that's even with excellent packaging! Obviously no consideration for the service they supposedly provide - after large price increases and longer delays.
Anyway, look like interesting books !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2013)

Interesting buys, guys!

grabbed this last week had some interesting stuff...always something new to learn...


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Anyway, look like interesting books !



Yes, I've not had much chance to look at them yet. The Me410 walkaround photo booklet is ok for detailed shots and makes a nice addition to the free walkaround photos I can get from the net but like they say, you can never have enough detail photos.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep. I got permission to take a load of detail shots of the '410 last year. Unfortunately, as she was up on jacks at the time, the Museum's H&S coverage couldn't allow me into the cockpit - but I was allowed to crawl under her, with the cowlings and weapons bay open.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2013)

Wayne, you don't know everything yet? 

Terry, those pictures must be a literal site to see!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2013)

After having searched for a couple of years, I FINALLY obtained the missing volume to complete my collection of the Luftwaffe Classics series! The 4 books on the Me 262 IMHO are hard to beat.


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 9, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> After having searched for a couple of years, I FINALLY obtained the missing volume to complete my collection of the Luftwaffe Classics series! The 4 books on the Me 262 IMHO are hard to beat.


 ..still looking for Vol I at a sensible price, Vols II III seem to have been reprinted but not Vol I...


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Neil. I have it from a good source that some of the earliest Classic volumes are unable to be reprinted...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2013)

I believe Vol 1 was reprinted as well, as the cover I have differs from most I've seen. I also had the same issue about finding them at reasonable prices (which is why it took so long to get them), here are the 3 sites I've used will looking for specific books.

BookFinder.com: Search Results (Matching Books)
AddAll Book Searching and Price Comparison - submit
Me 262, Volume One by Eddie J. Creek, Gunter Sengfelder, J. Richard Smith, Jurgen Rosenstock, K. A. Merrick, Mike Norton, Stephen Ransom, J.Richard Smith | 9781903223109 | Get Textbooks | New Textbooks | Used Textbooks | College Textbooks - GetTextbo

I check them daily. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 10, 2013)

blimey VB, those prices are outrageous!




clinton78 said:


> Hi Neil. I have it from a good source that some of the earliest Classic volumes are unable to be reprinted...



.. you would have thought that it must be worth some-one's while to do something about that. Look at this one..just finished..that's 215 USD....


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2013)

Insane.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2013)

The insane prices come into play when you try to get the Jv-44 or Hs-129 ones.


----------



## johnbr (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is a new Book that I have coming for Germany.Said the caps are in German and English.


----------



## clinton78 (Mar 10, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> .. you would have thought that it must be worth some-one's while to do something about that.


I'm not sure if the Classic Colours volumes are affected but theres a good chance the earlier larger books would have to be recreated from scratch. It would be nice if they could get around this problem though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice John!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> After having searched for a couple of years, I FINALLY obtained the missing volume to complete my collection of the Luftwaffe Classics series! The 4 books on the Me 262 IMHO are hard to beat.
> 
> View attachment 227297



You lucky dog VB! I'm still looking for that one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2013)

My latest shipment from Japan (Evan it looks like I NOW have the info you wanted):


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2013)

Some serious material here guys! Way to go!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2013)

Well done CV!


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 12, 2013)

nice hard-bound copy of Ron Ferguson's He 219 research paper, one of only forty printed












...and not much to look at but just picked up on ebay.de this ancient copy of August Fischer's memoir 'bis der Wind Umsprang' (published 1960) ...Fischer was a Ju 88 pilot, Staffelkapitän and later Gruppenkommandeur until the end of the war in NJG 100 on the Eastern Front...translated extract here

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Eastern Front Ju 88 night fighters of NJG 100 - August Fischer memoir "Bis der wind umsprang "


----------



## johnbr (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2013)

Good scores guys!

My latest!


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 15, 2013)

nice one ! ..would love to know where you got that ...I thought it had sold out (not that I'd buy a copy at $75 or whatever it was going for....) Sundin for me is still the best...


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree. I love his work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> nice one ! ..would love to know where you got that ...I thought it had sold out (not that I'd buy a copy at $75 or whatever it was going for....) Sundin for me is still the best...



Neil, got it direct from Claes, didn't actually expect it till next week...


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally purchased the digital copy of the TAIC Manual No 1: Japanese Aircraft Performance Characteristics Manual. Many thanks to krieghund for pointing me to the proper address


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2013)

Receipts since Saturday:






The Tales by Japanese Soldiers has stories from a number of the lower ranked infantry guys (and one pilot). It does a great job of showing the day to day activities of the common Japanese soldier with a number of them doing acts of kindness to the enemy. It was a book I could not put down.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 25, 2013)

Finished Hoyt, then finished Captain Haras memoirs "Japanese Destroyer Captain". After that, I worked on this. 




I'll sound a bit pompous, but I did finish the book in a day. 

Read Tatums memoirs also.





Finally, I'm working on this.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2013)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2013)

Good hauls chaps.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2013)

Very interesting reading material guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 26, 2013)

Gotta agree with that.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2013)

Picked this up yesterday at a local used book store...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2013)

Wouldn't that be awesome to do.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2013)

yeah...sadly there are only the chosen (skilled) few!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2013)

I use to think the same thing about cars. I ruined a enjoyable hobby.


----------



## Glider (Apr 5, 2013)

I have just finished The World within War by G Linderman. Its a serious book on the effect of combat on the fighting soldier. Almost totally based on reflections but it isn't just a book of reflections, it puts them into perspective. It also looks on the impact of the Home Front and what the soldiers thought about a number of things, Officers, Red Cross entertainers etc.

Its very difficult to read at times and a lot of home truths are spoken. There is an excellent chapter Discipline not the American Way. It doesn't say that the Americans were not disciplined but in many ways their discipline differed between branches Marines, Para and Army and with other allied forces. It looks at the advantages and disadvantage of the approach and when talking about POW situations compares the experience between UK and American POWs. Both had pluses and minuses.

Its a good read but don't expect it to be an easy read.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2013)

My latest one's since I last posted.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 5, 2013)

I really like the Warbird Tech series. Good material there Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice haul there Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank guys, I lucked out on the Stuka in Foreign colors and the wartech series books. I got them for 75 percent off the listed price due to going out of business sale. The other 3 I got for half price.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

Well done Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Well done Paul!



Thanks Wayne!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 7, 2013)

Nicely done my friend!


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Some oldies and a Newb. I like to swap the pdf's for real one's when I come across them at a reasonable price.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2013)

clinton78 said:


> Some oldies and a Newb. I like to swap the pdf's for real one's when I come across them at a reasonable price.
> 
> View attachment 230068



Great scores, have a few of them myself


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great stuff fellas!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 11, 2013)

I've recently received Squadron Signals Phantom II and American Elite Forces-Vietnam and Lou Drendel's first ever book Aircraft of the Vietnam War. I also have Pak Six by G.I. Basel and River Rats by Lou Drendel and the Red River Valley Fighter Pilots Association on order.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2013)

My latest.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2013)

Well done gents!


----------



## futuredogfight (Apr 13, 2013)

River Rats just arrived yesterday, what a great book!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2013)

Good stuff guys.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

After getting my money back, I thought that I'd treat myself, so I just ordered these books.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2013)

Some nice books there chaps.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Those 'Losses' books might come in handy...


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice ones Jan, Picked this up today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Those are bl**dy good magazines, got a few of them....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

When Marcel visited the other day, we went to my favorite AF museum in Millville. They happened to have had someone donate a LARGE collection of aviation books which they had for sale. I picked out these:

"Hell's Angels: B-17 Combat Markings" by Steve Birdsall
"Bombers of WWII: Vol. 1" Aerodata Inter./ Squadon Publications
"B-17 in Color" by Steve Birdsall
"Castles in the Air" by Martin W. Bowman
"The B-17 Flying Fortress" by Steve Birdsall

Matcel also picked up a book about Lindbergh and two magazines on the P-51. All for $10!!!

Score!!!

.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2013)

Njaco said:


> When Marcel visited the other day, we went to my favorite AF museum in Millville. They happened to have had someone donate a LARGE collection of aviation books which they had for sale. I picked out these:
> 
> "Hell's Angels: B-17 Combat Markings" by Steve Birdsall
> "Bombers of WWII: Vol. 1" Aerodata Inter./ Squadon Publications
> ...




Great scores, especially on the B-17's


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree, GREAT SCORE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2013)

Some really great pickups there fellas!

Got this one for more than I would have liked, but I think it was worth it...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2013)

Great stuff Jim, I should get that one myself....seeing my next GB project will be a Mistel Combo....

seems you other guys have done real good too!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2013)

Forsyth is a good author, Jim.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2013)

Some good stuff being had here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Got my The Strike Wings and Nordland books, two down three to go....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Great stuff Jim, I should get that one myself....seeing my next GB project will be a Mistel Combo....
> 
> seems you other guys have done real good too!



Let me know what you need Wayne. I still owe you for the J7W info!


----------



## davebender (Apr 19, 2013)

Everything written by Michael Reynolds and David Glantz is good. Unlike typical pop history books they provide serious military analysis. All ground combat stuff.

I'm still searching for an author who provides a serious military analysis of WWII aerial combat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Let me know what you need Wayne. I still owe you for the J7W info!



Cheers mate, I will be looking at one of the Fw190/Ju88 combos where the '88 has the contact warhead rather than the cockpit nose, just waiting on some decals from hannants to arrive which has a subject i'm looking at doing...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2013)

A slight increase in reading....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2013)

Wayne,

Drawings then? Send me info on subject when you get it and I will send what they have on it.

Jim


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2013)

Btw, just for fun, or maybe not, that Mistel book is on Amazon for £403 (2) and £680 (1)...!!
Some people....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy crap! I'm glad I got mine when I did.

That's rediculous.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2013)

And I thought the $75.00 USD that I paided for mine was almost twice more than I wanted to pay! THAT is off the meters!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2013)

At this rate, these books are going to pay for my kid's college!


----------



## Snake (Apr 21, 2013)

I am a new guy to this forum, but have been an avid aviation reader since the 50s! Yeah, I'm old! Nice looking books!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2013)

It's the UK Amazon, but the books are in the US, so another 1/3 or so, for $ or? 

I've got 15 (I think), missing Volume 4: The Pennsylvania Railroad, of something called The Official Pullman Standard Library, or something similar, big red books with plans and pics of Pullman passenger cars, seen some serious fantasy money for them, not to mention on a massive all colour book on Milwaukee Road!!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome Snake!

A few Eric Mombeek books I got about ten years ago for $20 are now going for $400+ on Amazon! And these are paperback!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2013)

Excellent material guys. I got these paper backs from a friend and the Me-163 Vol. 2 from VikingBerserker. Thank you David.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2013)

Done good there Aaron!


----------



## stona (Apr 22, 2013)

davebender said:


> Everything written by Michael Reynolds and David Glantz is good. Unlike typical pop history books they provide serious military analysis. All ground combat stuff.
> 
> I'm still searching for an author who provides a serious military analysis of WWII aerial combat.



Well you mustn't have been looking too hard 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Aozora (Apr 22, 2013)

Added over the past couple of years or so...




The ANR camouflage and markings is by by Ferdinando D'Amico and Gabriele Valentini - outstanding.











Westland Wyvern delivered today from Hannants


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2013)

done real good there mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree, nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2013)

Some nice titles there my friend!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2013)

Just a heads up, _Luftwaffe Classics - Fw 190 Vol 3_ is available for pre-order. The expected publish date is Feb 2014. The ISBN is 978-1906537319


----------



## Aozora (Apr 24, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Just a heads up, _Luftwaffe Classics - Fw 190 Vol 3_ is available for pre-order. The expected publish date is Feb 2014. The ISBN is 978-1906537319
> 
> View attachment 231902



Yeehahhh! Good heads-up Viking. Off to Amazon...Amazon.com: Focke Wulf FW190 Volume 3 1944-45 (9781906537319): J. Richard Smith, Eddie J. Creek: Books



Wayne Little said:


> done real good there mate!



My real pride and joy is the book on the Manchester, followed very closely by the R-2800 and R-4360 - they're all great books and I am happy to have them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Just a heads up, _Luftwaffe Classics - Fw 190 Vol 3_ is available for pre-order. The expected publish date is Feb 2014. The ISBN is 978-1906537319
> 
> View attachment 231902


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 27, 2013)

A few more I picked up along the way. 

Finished this last week. 





Almost done with this one.





Will start one this one next.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2013)

Fw190 Vol 3 will be a Christmas present to yours truly. Thanks for the heads up Dave.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2013)

Newest ones picked up today!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2013)

Very cool gents, and you're welcome fellas.

Austin, I'm fascinated by the Eastland so that looks like a great book. Just as an fyi since you like ships this one just came out (I've bought it but have yet to read it):


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice one David!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks VB, does look interesting. I'll put it on the list.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2013)

Good stuff fellas...


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't think the postman was too impressed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice! How accurate is the one on Rudder Markings?


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 29, 2013)

I would say that it is extremely accurate as it's all photo based. Many close-up photos of fighter, nightfighter, bombers, and even some AA gun victory tallies.


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 29, 2013)

You could probably find a lot of the photos dotted around in lots of other books but it's nice to have them all in one source. Here's a few pics:


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2013)

Good haul. Is Merrick's book on Luftwaffe markings still current? I'd be interested in that one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## clinton78 (Apr 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good haul. Is Merrick's book on Luftwaffe markings still current? I'd be interested in that one.



Well it's showing it's age and without spending much time going over the finer aspects I would presume that his newer works cover the bases so to speak. It's a nice book though with lots of photos and diagrams. At least now I'll know I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks mate, I might have a look at that one.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## clinton78 (May 1, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Thanks mate, I might have a look at that one.



I have it as a .pdf if you would like to check it out before purchase?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very nice! How accurate is the one on Rudder Markings?


 


clinton78 said:


> I would say that it is extremely accurate as it's all photo based. Many close-up photos of fighter, nightfighter, bombers, and even some AA gun victory tallies.



The rudder markings book is very good in terms of accuracy there are a couple of miscaptioned shots, and even some of the unknown ones in the back section can now be identified.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2013)

Excellent, thanks for the input.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2013)

Out of curiousity, does that tail marking volumn cover only fighters, or does it cover types like the Bf110 also?


----------



## clinton78 (May 1, 2013)

Fighters, Bombers, Zerstorers, Nightfighters, Maritime, basically a variety of rudder markings in use by the Luftwaffe.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 1, 2013)

Excellent, I'll have to look into getting a copy then, thanks!


----------



## FalkeEins (May 1, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> The rudder markings book is very good in terms of accuracy there are a couple of miscaptioned shots, and even some of the unknown ones in the back section can now be identified.



Clint,

contact Jim Perry for a pdf copy of his " Errata et Addenda - Ries/Obermaier, Bilanz am Seitenleitwerk " which comprises approx 30 pages of detailed caption text for this book..produced by luminairies such as Caldwell, Beaman, Morrison, Kitchens et al.. I think he sends it out free of charge..


----------



## clinton78 (May 1, 2013)

Neil, Thank you, I'll get in touch with Jim Perry.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

£20 for this one, not bad for 800+ pages!

Edit:

This is a reference book which lists every operation carried out by RAF Bomber Command during World War II. The main elements of the book are diary entries containing such information as date, target, type of raid and duration of the raid. These entries are preceded by an introduction explaining the strategic background to the period and conclude with a summary. The appendices provide additional reference material including Bomber Command orders of battle, the main aircraft types used, squadron performances and RAF casualties.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2013)

Great stuff guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Thanks mate, I might have a look at that one.



Here you go old boy! http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0887403379/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------



## Micdrow (May 4, 2013)

Looks like a nice on Jan!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2013)

I agree, very nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2013)

Good one Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)

Seem like a good series! What I for my life can't understand, is why they do not print the rest of the Coastal Command! For what I've heard, is that they're not doing it because they won't sell as good as the Bomber and Fighter command losses books!
They've got all that they (again, what I've heard) need to do it, some come on...

GET THEM PRINTED D*MMIT!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 5, 2013)

I can safely say I've been reading books at a fast pace.  I have finished Richard Houghs "Great War at Sea" and am now deciding which my next book. These are recent purchases. Has anybody read these titles, and if so, their views on them?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2013)

Very nice! Gallands book is the only one I've read, but two of yours I just put on the to buy list


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 5, 2013)

Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2013)

Nice ones....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2013)

I am reading Gallands book now. Very interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2013)

I've read "Every Day A Mightmare". Great book, along with "Doomed at the start" and "MacArthers' Pearl Harbor". All by Bartsch.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 8, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I've read "Every Day A Mightmare". Great book, along with "Doomed at the start" and "MacArthers' Pearl Harbor". All by Bartsch.



Been trying to get "MacArthurs Pearl Harbor" but the prices I've seen are a little too much for my taste.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2013)

VZ, be warned, "MacArthurs Pearl Harbor" ends very abruptly. IIRC Like at midnight Dec 8th, Manila local time.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2013)

Picked this up off of Amazon due to Albertos clue to the CR-42 pics of NSG-9. And he's right. Good stuff Alberto, thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 8, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> VZ, be warned, "MacArthurs Pearl Harbor" ends very abruptly. IIRC Like at midnight Dec 8th, Manila local time.



Ok, than I can assume "Doomed from the start" covers whats left of the FEAF?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 9, 2013)

No, "Doomed from the Start" traces the fighter squadrons from before the US go into WWII up to when they evacuated to Australia, but before they deployed to Java.

"Mac Arthurs Pearl Harbor" documents the loss of his "big sticks" the bombers.

So basically one is about the fighters and one is about the bombers during the fall of the Pillipines.

Please keep in mind that my memory may be a bit sketchy because I read these three, then the three books in the "Bloody Shambles" series so I may be doing a little mental blending. 

Have you tried the used book market? BookFinder.com: Search for New Used Books, Textbooks, Out-of-Print and Rare Books


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 11, 2013)

Capt Vick-

Only recently have I been introduced to the website. Guess I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2013)

For £23!






For £4,63!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

Cool Jan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2013)

Yesterday's receipts:


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2013)

Good stuff!

Have to say, that £23 for 400+ pages about the Il-2/Il-10 isn't too shabby and £4,63 for the 100+ missions Lancaster book I should survive as well.... 

I've also got my The Bomber Command War Diaries, talk about a Mk. 1 4000 lbs cookie sized book!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2013)

The Il-2/Il-10 book is 400 pages???? I might have to acquire that one myself!


----------



## Micdrow (May 11, 2013)

Some great ones guys!!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 11, 2013)

Great picks! VB- I was able to pick up "Death in the Baltic" this week, it'll be on my to read list following my completion of Bismarck: A survivors story.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> The Il-2/Il-10 book is 400 pages???? I might have to acquire that one myself!



432 I think it says somewhere.....

' This really is the definitive Il-2 book. The printing is excellent, the paper quality top notch with some great period photo's and colour photo's of museum aircraft. Each variation is discussed in chronological order the differences noted. The history of the aircraft, from it's design to retirement, is very well covered and there is a chapter devoted to Il-2 pilots as well. Plenty of colour profiles abound, together with detailed drawings of each variant. This is a great modellers reference book, as well as providing a great document for the Il-2, the most built war-plane in history. Highly recommended. Don't let the comparatively high price dissuade you - this is a large, well written, well researched, well illustrated book that will not disappoint.'

As one critic said, if he had one criticism, that would be that, it wasn't more three view plans, to go with the many colour profiles....


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2013)

Good stuff chaps.
David, the 'Camp Z' book is a very interesting read, if at sometimes very slightly ponderous.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2013)

I had gotten it because you had mentioned it. I flipped through it and you're right it can be slightly ponderous.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 11, 2013)

jan is that Il-2 book a Mushroom title?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> jan is that Il-2 book a Mushroom title?


 
Nope, it's Midland Publishing Ltd, part of Ian Allan I think...
Authors are by Yefim Gordon, Sergey Komissarov Dmitriy Komissarov....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2013)

Yefim Gordon? Ok that's a must buy book!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2013)

Just pre-ordered Volume Three in the Focke-Wulf Fw 190 series through Amazon.com. Delivery estimated to the second week of Feb. 2014. Just a heads up for all interested.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Just pre-ordered Volume Three in the Focke-Wulf Fw 190 series through Amazon.com. Delivery estimated to the second week of Feb. 2014. Just a heads up for all interested.



Aw man....do I really have to wait that long.....


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2013)

Got the first one shown from Max, and what an eye-opener about the grueling battle of the World's most bombed place! Thoroughly recommended.
The other two are from 'The Works', a UK 'high street' and on-line discount store.
Less than £5 for the Lanc book - normally £22, hard back !
'Agent Zig Zag' is the fascinating _*true*_ story of Eddie Chapman, the subject of the not very accurate 1966 movie 'Triple Cross', starring Christopher Plummer, Yul Bryner and Gert Frobe. A really interesting read, with some incredible accounts drawn from the now de-Classified documents of MI5, which were still 'Secret' when the movie was made. At that time, the movie was based on the heavily edited and restricted (under the Official Secrets Act) book about Chapman's story, whereas this book covers the whole and complete story.
Again, thoroughly recommended.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2013)

Very nice, I like the looks of the Malta one.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2013)

Good haul old boy!


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2013)

David, if you can obtain a copy, it's well worth it. The author (now sadly deceased) was a somewhat sensitive man, an artist in training pre-war, and an art lecturer/teacher post war.
The narrative is made up mostly from extremely detailed diary entries he kept when posted to Malta, having previously flown a large number of fighter sweeps over France. These provide the reader with a 'view' of the island, along with photographs and sketches made at the time, and describe the horrendous conditions, literally endless bombing, lack of food, water, electricity, and the daily horrors, some controversial in content, as in the shooting of survivors, parachuting airmen and so on, on _both_ sides.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2013)

Wow Terry, that Malta book sounds pretty raw. Will have to fortify myself before I read it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2013)

Well I finally got my hands on one of the two books I have been longing after for quite a while. Paid more then I would have liked, but less than most. But I ask you: What price love?







...oh and I picked up this one also.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2013)

I've eyed that first book a long time as well, but have yet to find it at a sane price.

Navy F-111? Ok I just learned something.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 14, 2013)

Yeah the "B" was a short nosed 111 for the Navy. Didn't work out (or did it?) so they eventually got the F-14.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2013)

Think that they tested the F-111 on USS Coral Sea.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2013)

Got my Il-2 book today AND WHAT A BL**DY BOOK it is!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2013)

so you will be modelling an Il-2 in the near future Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2013)

With this and inspiring colour profiles, pilots, etc., etc., hmmmmmm...... 

Want some pics?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2013)

Sure!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2013)

yeah, bring 'em on Jan....you may inspire me too....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 16, 2013)

Very nice! I just added it to my wish list.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Jan!

Have an AM IL-2 somewhere in the stash, wouldn't mind a Tamiya one though...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2013)

Damn! I can't see the pictures! Waaaaa!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 17, 2013)

Looks like quite the book.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2013)

Now i can! Looks super Jan.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2013)

Grabbed this one today to add to my Finnish fighters collection...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Glider (May 20, 2013)

I have just purchased Secrets of the Conqueror The Untold Story.

It gives a lively description of the Submarine including of course the Falklands War and the Cold War. On Kindle it cost be the sum of £1 (yes one pound) It may not be the greatest book in the world but for that money, what have you to lose


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2013)

Today's receipts:






The Forgotten War is 4 volumes totaling 1,000 pages (with tons of pics) strictly about WW2 in Alaska and Northeastern Canada.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2013)

VB, That is a nice group of books there!


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2013)

Certainly a good haul!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2013)

Great haul!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2013)

Oh Yeah, well done!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Got my Il-2 book today AND WHAT A BL**DY BOOK it is!!



Jan, you were not kidding. I just got mine today and the book rocks!!!


----------



## futuredogfight (May 25, 2013)

Nice finds gents, I my self picked up a pair of new books. Early War German AFVs and Luftwaffe with a Foreword by Adolfo Galland


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 25, 2013)

Oh jeez, VB, I picked up the same book about the Phillippines today!


----------



## Micdrow (May 26, 2013)

Great stuff guys!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 2, 2013)

My newest ones today


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

Excellent finds


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2013)

Took a rare short foray into the real world last Friday (non-doctor related) and took my Sweetheart to a nearby antique store. I turned her loose in it (yes, I'm brave) because yesterday was her birthday and I am still not able to do much, so I figured this would be a fun thing for her.

Well, while I was waiting, I spotted some old books and amongst them was an original "Life Goes To War" in the large hardbound edition.

I recall looking at this (and the "Best Of Life") in the school's library ages ago, so I picked it up. I got a good deal on it (12 bucks) and it's in pretty good shape. (Do NOT ask me what all she got...besides, I'm on pain meds, it didn't hurt a bit...)

Anyway, it's a fatty at 303 pages and each page is loaded with at least one photograph. It covers the prelude to war, the deterioration of diplomacy and it's results, all the fronts in all the theaters and covers the war at home. For the beginning of each chapter, it displays the Life Magazine covers for that period and gives the history behind the covers. It's also interesting to read about the war's correspondants, too.

It was published by Life Magazine [ISBN 0316849014]


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds like good score David.

and you've done pretty well too Paul!

My latest...on the Israeli F-16, some great photo's!


----------



## clinton78 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2013)

Great finds there guys!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2013)

Sure are !


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2013)

Just picked this up today to add to my 352nd FG book collection

19 bucks, 432 pages, 95 B&W photos, Interviews etc.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a great read H!

In fact the author is a member here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2013)

Geez, some excellent buys fellas!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 4, 2013)

Gotta agree there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2013)

Totally!


----------



## clinton78 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very similar to Lynn Ritger's 'Modellers Datafile 9' on the early 109s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2013)

haven't seen that one before? What's it like Clint...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2013)

I haven't either. New series perhaps?


----------



## clinton78 (Jun 6, 2013)

Without looking too in depth just yet it seems quite good. Hopefully other editions will be released on the later versions but so far I've not seen it mentioned. As I said it's very similar to Lynn Ritger's Bf109 books which are OOP and hard to get hold of cheaply. So if you do not have the early variant edition of Lynn's book get this whilst it's hot... Has same size look and feel (Paper) as Lynn's book. Pretty much if like me you simply have to own anything and everything on the Bf109E then this book is a good call. Two sets of fold out plans at the back.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2013)

A very similar format and style to the 'SAM' guides - looks good.


----------



## KidRoberts (Jun 6, 2013)

I ordered Black Edelweiss today. I guess I'm allowed to post books besides aviation-related books?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> A very similar format and style to the 'SAM' guides - looks good.


I noticed that too, really nice layout!



KidRoberts said:


> I ordered Black Edelweiss today. I guess I'm allowed to post books besides aviation-related books?


Sure go for it, I haven't seen anyone taken out back and beaten for posting non-aircraft related material so far...unless it's a bacon cookbook...


----------



## ccheese (Jun 7, 2013)

Altho I have, and read, the hardback addition, I just downloaded "The Flyboys" into my Kindle 'Touch'. I'm starting chapter five, and for some reason, do not remember reading about the history of early Japan, in the hard back edition. The one point I must have missed, along the way, was the item about Japanese Army privates, standing in lines facing each other, and trading slap for slap, in the face. I just cannot imagine doing that, for any reason. Anyhow, I'm enjoying the book..... even tho it is the second time around.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2013)

ccheese said:


> Altho I have, and read, the hardback addition, I just downloaded "The Flyboys" into my Kindle 'Touch'. I'm starting chapter five, and for some reason, do not remember reading about the history of early Japan, in the hard back edition. The one point I must have missed, along the way, was the item about Japanese Army privates, standing in lines facing each other, and trading slap for slap, in the face. I just cannot imagine doing that, for any reason. Anyhow, I'm enjoying the book..... even tho it is the second time around.
> 
> Charles


i have that book as well Charles. It's a good background story about the Japanese soldiers mindset and the environment that made it possible. But the story itself is horrible, showing the worst of human kind I think.


----------



## KidRoberts (Jun 8, 2013)

Order of Battle: German Infantry in WWII
Sniping in The Great War

I picked up both today for about $15. The German book is very informative.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 8, 2013)

Yet another one for my UHU collection.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2013)

I've always liked the He219...had some real potential

Great addition!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2013)

Good one!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2013)

A friend of the Pre-wife's father died 13 years ago and over all those years she was lugging his WWII books around. He was in the 82dAB and dropped into Normandy. Thats another story! Anyhow, she got tired and gave all the books to me - about 50 in all!! Most are about the 82d and all the memoirs and places they went to during WWII but there are others - too many for me to post at the moment. One of the books is "The Lost Squadron" by David Hayes. All about the recovery of Glacier Girl - the P-38. Read it in one afternoon!
.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting Chris...

...and thanks for the spread of page images for the 109 book Clint.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2013)

Excellent purchases folks.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 10, 2013)

Picked these up on the weekend, have a excellent used book store along the shoreline.













This came by mail, decent price.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2013)

Excellent!!! Is _The War In The Pacific_ part of a series??


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 10, 2013)

I picked these up a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 10, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent!!! Is _The War In The Pacific_ part of a series??



I think so, I have a edition of the fall of the Philippines, and saw another one chronicling the return in 1944.


----------



## v2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Basil H. "Bunny" Austin- "Urszula" - Inscription by author "It's like an obsession to me, that cool, callous, cold approach to death of the Russians - life is too involved for me to understand, but hope you enjoy this recording of mine, it was a doomsday and death for me. But those who cannot be [humble??], we are just one step from the end of the path. Story of South African airman shot down by Russians over Warsaw in 1944, who returns to Poland after the war to find a young girl who helped him. Based on true story.

more about "Bunny" Austin: http://www.zhp.michalin.pl/basil_harvey_austin


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2013)

That looks really fascinating!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2013)

Some more great ones guys. Picked this one up today.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2013)

Very cool Paul. No more guessing about the colors of all things drop-able. I've got this one but it was produced in the 50's, 352 grainy pages.






Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool Paul. No more guessing about the colors of all things drop-able. I've got this one but it was produced in the 50's, 352 grainy pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Geo



Thanks Geo and yeah I have the same copy as you but nice to have one paper back


----------



## KidRoberts (Jun 18, 2013)

I picked up four at a local used book store last night.

Commandant - About Rudolf Hoess (Auschwitz commandant)
Triumphant Fox - Obviously about Rommel
Rommel's Lieutenants - Speaks for itself
Stuka Spearhead 1939-1940 - Mostly pictures, but it was cheap and it looks pretty good.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2013)

I received Volume 2 of 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' today, and I'm happy to report that it's another excellent book in this new series, with 256 pages packed with photos, some in colour this time, as well as profiles, sketches and maps.
In my review of Volume 1, I mentioned the lack of a Glossary, and explanation of some of the abbreviations in the A.I(g) crash reports, and I'm pleased to see that this has now been addressed, and a full Glossary is included in the back of the book, although there are one or two minor descriptive errors, which I will contact the publishers about.
I was slightly disappointed to see some more serious errors concerning the descriptive text for some of the photographs, especially those of the well-known Dornier at Leaves Green, following the attack on Kenley on August 18th, 1940, and the piece covering the Dornier recovered from Goodwin Sands just two weeks ago, where the entire crew are shown as having survived, and no mention is made of the discovery and eventual recovery of the aircraft.
As full information concerning this aircraft, and its crew, has been published by the RAF Museum, and included in BBC News articles, it's a shame that this error has occurred, but this, and the other small issues in no way affect the overall quality and impact of this volume which, even if viewed separately from the intended full series, provides a valuable and important record of the hardest weeks of the Battle of Britain, from 15th to 29th August, 1940 
This fact is reflected in the period covered within the 256 pages - just two weeks - and shows the large amount of enemy aircraft brought down, on land, and off shore, in that short period.
Again, I intend to respectfully contact the publishers regarding the errorrs mentioned.
Volume 3 is due for release in September, covering the period between 30th August and 14th September 1940, and is advertised as having 'Full colour throughout'.
At a retail price of £25 per volume (£20 direct from the publisher), they are not particularly cheap, but, with publication spread out, with three months between volumes, I believe this is a convenient and affordable way of collecting part or all of the planned series of volumes.
Again, highly recommended.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2013)

very interesting Terry, really need to check these out...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2013)

Very worth looking at Wayne, there are many pics of 'familiar' downed aircraft not seen before.
Don't know what happened with the picture placement in my post - I had trouble loading, and it's appeared twice, both in the wrong place!


----------



## KidRoberts (Jun 26, 2013)

Iron Coffins - U-Boat book

I went in for the Dutch book and I was drawn in by the WWII section yet again. Gah!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2013)

I heard that Dutch phrase book is really good!


----------



## KidRoberts (Jun 27, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I heard that Dutch phrase book is really good!



I just threw it down because it was with my other book...


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 28, 2013)

Picked up Flying Black Ponies by Kit Lavell about VAL-4 flying OV-10 Broncos in support of Navy Brown Water Forces


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2013)

That looks pretty interesting!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 28, 2013)

It is!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 29, 2013)

Great ones guys, my newest one today


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2013)

Very Cool Paul...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2013)

WHOA, that goes on the list!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> WHOA, that goes on the list!



Thanks guys, 

yeah David its not a bad book, I kind of picked it up on a whim since it was on sale as its not one of my most favorite aircraft but I do like the lay out of this book. Talks about the history, campaigns and losses by date and not by serial number which is interesting. Modifications and such which I found interesting was that it flew quite a bit without its bomb bay doors installed. 654 pages on the aircraft so its a pretty thick book.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2013)

Picked these up today


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Probably have something about the Blenheim's Intruder operations in that book then.....*nudge, nudge* 

Been thinking about that 'Dive Bomber' as well, any good?

Nice haul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Probably have something about the Blenheim's Intruder operations in that book then.....*nudge, nudge*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Jan, well here is a quick snap shot, sorry for the red in it. My scanner is currently disconnected from the PC.

As far as the dive bomber book goes, looks good but haven't had a chance to really look at it as I just got it today


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice one mate....have a pint!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2013)

Got this today

Images of War: Stuka by Alistair Smith

Follows a Photographer throughout the war until he was shot down


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2013)

Cool stuff,

my latest, now I have both volumes...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 1, 2013)

Sweet Wayne!!!


----------



## KidRoberts (Jul 1, 2013)

My step-mom got me Das Boot today. I love the movie, so it should be fun to read.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Paul, once I had the first one new I had to have part 2!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice looking birds them there Israeli F-16's!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Nice looking birds them there Israeli F-16's!



yeah, i have a liking for them....


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 5, 2013)

Some of my latest purchases.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2013)

Done good there Andy, Eagles of the Southern Sky is great!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 6, 2013)

It certainly looks great Wayne, I can't wait to start reading it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 6, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Done good there Andy, Eagles of the Southern Sky is great!



Yeah its on my want list


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 6, 2013)

Just got this little number . Definitely keeping this one close to my heart!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Excellent scores gentlemen!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2013)

I agree, some good buys all around there.
Picked these up cheap from 'The Works'. The Dam Busters 70th Anniversary book set is still on sale at the RAF Museum at £30 (£20 to members), but was £12.99 at 'The Works'!
The last pic shows just a few of the separate, facsimile documents included in the box.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice Terry!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2013)

Yay, this arrived tonight


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> It certainly looks great Wayne, I can't wait to start reading it.



Haven't read it cover to cover yet, but what I have has been very interesting!



Micdrow said:


> Yeah its on my want list



Go for it Paul at your earliest opportunity!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2013)

Excellent finds guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2013)

Arrived in the mail today!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 10, 2013)

Good stuff! I picked up Panzer Leader by Hinez Gudarien. (Hope I spelled that right)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2013)

Ohhh nice one Wayne!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2013)

This mighty tome arrived today - nearly broke me bleedin' wrists taking it off the courier!
Managed to grab it at half price - and it's the 'MkV' edition too!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice addition, Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2013)

Dammit, you guys are going to make me buy another fricken book case.

You bunch of enablers!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2013)

Sweet Terry, I have the same book. I think you will be very happy with your purchase and yes you are right it weighs a bit


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 10, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit, you guys are going to make me buy another fricken book case.
> 
> You bunch of enablers!!!!


Quit whining and get busy!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm with you GG. 

Oh and I got these for my birthday.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2013)

Like the look of that 'Battle Colors' Aaron. Lots of profiles I presume?
Thanks Paul. I had the original edition, back in the 1980s, but loaned it to a friend, who moved away and i never got it back!! The MkV is the same, but updated with extra sections and more lists.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Great stuff Aaron, I have the first book of the battle colors, Its a good book, now just need the other 4 LOL


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2013)

Strewth another one in the letterbox today!  

This one was for the decals....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice one Wayne. I have a spare set of similar decals, from the Revell (Hasegawa re-box) kit, if you want them ?


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 12, 2013)

Great finds gents!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Like the look of that 'Battle Colors' Aaron. Lots of profiles I presume?
> Thanks Paul. I had the original edition, back in the 1980s, but loaned it to a friend, who moved away and i never got it back!! The MkV is the same, but updated with extra sections and more lists.


 
Loads of profiles Terry along with some insight and reasons as to why some used what they did and vise-versa. 



Micdrow said:


> Great stuff Aaron, I have the first book of the battle colors, Its a good book, now just need the other 4 LOL



As soon as I can afford to I will get the other four but it may be a little bit.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2013)

My 3 newest ones today.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice ones Paul. Is the "Dogfight" book related to the History Channel series?

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Nice ones Paul. Is the "Dogfight" book related to the History Channel series?
> 
> Geo



Hi Geo,

Don't think so as I don't see any references to History Channel. 

All the best
Paul


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2013)

Great purchases gents!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 20, 2013)

Osprey's Aircraft of the Aces: Legends of the Sky. Good book, short combat stories, the pilots biography and airplane history. Plus a bookmark


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 22, 2013)

Worth it for the photos and eye witness accounts alone. Unfortunately the author's political beliefs ruin the narrative in a rather desperate attempt to whitewash the Waffen SS.

Approach with caution and a sceptical mind.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2013)

Sad...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2013)

Maximowitz said:


> View attachment 238364
> 
> 
> Worth it for the photos and eye witness accounts alone. Unfortunately the author's political beliefs ruin the narrative in a rather desperate attempt to whitewash the Waffen SS.
> ...



Wow, currently watching TANKS titled the Aces...guess Who.....Michael Wittmann!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2013)

Picked up these two at the show at the RAF Museum Cosford over the weekend. Got a member's discount on the Dornier book at the Museum shop, and the other for £4 on a stall at the show.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice ones Terry!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2013)

Done Good Terry!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2013)

Got a new one the other day:

X-Planes of the German Luftwaffe, Prototypes 1930 - 1945

Pretty well covers all of the German air industry from Arado to Zepplin. Doesn't show the production models, of course, but only the prototypes that led to production (or never did). It also gives data on the various prototypes that were pressed into service even if there wasn't a production version (example: Bf161 and 162 Schnellbomber prototypes later were used in the Me163 testing program)

The book gives good data about disposition and Werknummers.

Hardbound, 288 pages loaded with archive photos (at least one per page) Author is Manfred Griehl and it's printed by Frontline Books [ISBN: 184832555-X]


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 24, 2013)

Dave,

I'm very interested in this book, even more so after your little review. Would you happen to know if it is a reprint of the following, which I already have. (Tried writing to the publisher a bit back, but got no answer)

Luftwaffe X-Planes: German Experimental and Prototype Planes of World War II by Manfred Griehl (Jan 1, 2006)






Thanks, Jim


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 24, 2013)

Jim, this edition is a first edition, published 2012 by Frontline Books. The author hasn't made any mention of a prior publication in this copy.

I would strongly recommend this book, very informative and has 380 photos (many seen for the first time in print)


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 24, 2013)

latest Classic Pubs title






fourth and final part of Jean-Louis Roba's history of JG 53 published by Lela Presse - great pics and artwork from Le catalogue Avions-Bateaux.com






latest Kagero 






Flugzeug Classic Special 11 - these are full of great pics and artworks for not very much cash..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2013)

NICE! How the heck did you snag the Ju-88 already? It's not being issued here until October on this side of the pond.

____________

Thanks for the heads up Dave, I was thinking the exact same thing as Jim.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 25, 2013)

*Consolidated Mess, The Illustrated Guide to Nose Turreted B-24 Production Variants i USAAF Combat Service. By Alan Griffith*

This is an absolutely fantastic book for anyone trying to sort out the many differences in the production blocks of the Liberator. It's filled with photos and scale drawings of every little change in the exterior of the B-24 from the time a greenhouse nose was taken off a B-24D and replaced with a tail turret, up until the final production block produced including many field modifications made by individual units. It puts all previous books I've seen dealing with the differences between the various models to shame. A Must Have for any one interested in the B-24!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, now you guys had me curious about the two different books by Griehl so I had a look.

The older one, published in 2006, shows that it has only 80 pages. This new one published last year has, like I mentioned earlier, 280 pages and is by a different publisher entirely.

Not sure why the big difference between the two. Perhaps the older publication was more of a preliminary work and the latest is the result of deeper research.

I did see in the credits of my book, that Griehl sourced some pretty impressive origins, including former manufacturers and families of the people responsable for the design and construction of the aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Dave, it's on the must buy list!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2013)

Great stuff showing up here guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2013)

have to get that JG53 part 4 to complete the set Neil...maybe the Ju88 book too....


----------



## futuredogfight (Jul 26, 2013)

Great purchase's guys! Hopefully will have new material by Sunday


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2013)

All excellent hauls folks. House sitting again, took me a bit to get the puter set up and running.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2013)

Squadron was having a sale:


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice David,

my latest in the mail...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice one Wayne. Middle aircraft, is that a Maple Leaf on the tail?

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Great ones guys,

My newest ones that I picked up used at the airshow.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice Paul. I've got the middle one...she's a mighty read.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

Excellent Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guy's, I had to rebuy the Samurai book, I lent out my first copy and never got it back so glad to find this copy


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2013)

got a copy of that one myself, always enjoyed thumbing through it.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

Good haul, Paul. Those little Airfix guides are still good today - got a couple myself - and considering they're from the early 1970's, and it took another 30 to 40 years to see something similar, but larger and much more expensive, they're great value too.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good haul, Paul. Those little Airfix guides are still good today - got a couple myself - and considering they're from the early 1970's, and it took another 30 to 40 years to see something similar, but larger and much more expensive, they're great value too.



Thanks Terry!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Nice one Wayne. Middle aircraft, is that a Maple Leaf on the tail?Geo



It certainly looks like one George, will send you a close up shot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks Dave, it's on the must buy list!



Ordered it yesterday from Amazon! Thanks Dave for getting to the bottom of this.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I thought I was done with books for the airshow when I stumbled on these two that I could not resist LOL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2013)

Whoa, nice fnid!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Whoa, nice fnid!



Thanks David, Yeah so far I really like what I have read in both, Lot of photos' I have not seen in the nose art book and of coarse its nice to see things from the other side of the coin for Japanese aircraft pilots


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

I love it when some good books are found at air show stalls. I could have loaded up with cheap books at the Cosford show, but would have had problems carrying them all, and finding space in the car! As a result, I only came away with two - but I'll be on the look out at Duxford in September, that's for sure!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Terry,

I ended up picking up a few more. The one page is from the book Hawker Hurricane by F.K. Manson. Has a lot of data in it as you can see by the picture of some of the pages.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Well I thought I was done with books for the airshow when I stumbled on these two that I could not resist LOL



Got the nose art one as well, great book!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

My oh my you have been a busy collector Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> My oh my you have been a busy collector Paul!



LOL had to Wayne, I just found out the dealer I use at Airventure is only going to do this for 2 more years and retiring. He has a ton of great books at decent prices so it was hard not to buy and since he only does this once a year with no other business I had to get them while I could.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice! How are the "Germany Fighters Over..." series?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nice! How are the "Germany Fighters Over..." series?



Good David, nice but small but with sharp pictures from the German Bildarchiv. I wouldn't mind getting more of them if I can find them for the right cost. I got those two for 7 dollars each.

By the way two more I got today


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice finds, Paul!

My collection is microscopic compared to most, here, but it's increasing a little at a time.

Here's two more additions:
*American X Y Planes, Volume One: Experimental Aircraft to 1945* by Kev Darling, 144 pages, loaded with photos. [ISBN: 9781847971418]

Covers all the experimental and prototypes of the U.S. military from the beginning of American military aviation through the end of WWII. There's several aircraft in there I had never heard of, so it's been a rewarding addition!





*Dog Company, the Boys of Pointe du Hoc* by Patrick O'Donnell. 305 pages, about 30 photos. [ISBN: 9780306820298]
This book follows Dog Company, 2nd Ranger Battalion, U.S. Army from Normandy through the Hutgen Forest and the Bulge and all points in between. I haven't had a chance to read it yet, but it sure looks like it's going to be good!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2013)

Excellent finds Paul and Dave! Looks like some really good material.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Aarron, that X-planes looks good but I better stop before the misses puts me in the shed. 10 books in two weeks I think I better start reading a few LOL. I am getting as bad as David!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2013)

You've got a LONG way to go before you get THAT bad Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You've got a LONG way to go before you get THAT bad Paul.



LOL considering I found about 5 more at a local store that I want I am not so sure!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2013)

To catch David, you'd have to buy a 1,000 books at one time at least. Go back through this thread and do a count. It's not a bad thing but I can't read what I have now with all of whats been given to me by friends and family.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> To catch David, you'd have to buy a 1,000 books at one time at least. Go back through this thread and do a count. It's not a bad thing but I can't read what I have now with all of whats been given to me by friends and family.




Don't want to catch David and wont try. LOL was talking about how often starting to buy!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Aarron, that X-planes looks good but I better stop before the misses puts me in the shed. 10 books in two weeks I think I better start reading a few LOL. I am getting as bad as David!!!



I'm getting flak from the missus over models rather than books....


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> I'm getting flak from the missus over models rather than books....



LOL Wayne, you keep adding to your books and then she will have two things on you


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2013)

I get no flak over books or kits.....hang on....I'm single, that's why! Sorry lads, ma bad!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm with you Jan, I don't ever hear any complaining either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> LOL Wayne, you keep adding to your books and then she will have two things on you



Jeez....your a great help Paul...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Jeez....your a great help Paul...



Ok then, little secret. Don't make it three and you will live  Modeling being one, books being two. Then again just ask here if should change hobby's to drinking and drugs. She will get off your case fast


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2013)

You could always say that you've decided to give up scale modeling for collecting and restoring vintage aircraft...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Got a new one the other day:
> 
> X-Planes of the German Luftwaffe, Prototypes 1930 - 1945
> 
> ...



Dave,

Came yesterday. Not mad at it! Thanks for the recommendation.

Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Ok then, little secret. Don't make it three and you will live  Modeling being one, books being two. Then again just ask here if should change hobby's to drinking and drugs. She will get off your case fast


 


GrauGeist said:


> You could always say that you've decided to give up scale modeling for collecting and restoring vintage aircraft...



Advice stored for future use...


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 7, 2013)

Forgot to post these. Got these in Victoria when I went down to move my daughter. The first one is mostly restorations with some period photos.











Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2013)

Very nice! I've yet to read anything bad by Christopher Shores.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2013)

Good stuff Geo. I've got that second one - it's one of only two books I have that won't fit on the bookshelves vertically; it has to sit on its side, its so darned big !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2013)

Done good there George!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2013)

Sweet ones!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2013)

Excellent George!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2013)

Having ordered this book Jul of 2012, it FINALLY CAME IN!!!!


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2013)

Let me know what you think of David. It must be the first work on this aircraft in 40 years.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2013)

That looks interesting david!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Having ordered this book Jul of 2012, it FINALLY CAME IN!!!!


July of 2012?
Was that a pre-order or just real slow shipping?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2013)

Areally long wait that's for sure....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2013)

Probably wanted to read it, them there people working there.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> July of 2012?
> Was that a pre-order or just real slow shipping?



It was a preorder scheduled to ship out at the end of 2012, but it got pushed back at least 5 times.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2013)

I got a E-mail notice last week that it was available. Do let us know what you think of it David.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2013)

So far I really like the book. I wish as had more pictures (as I think you can never have too many) but it's been a fascinating read so far (about 20% in).


----------



## al49 (Aug 22, 2013)

Two very recent addition to my library:










The one on P-38 is the most recent edition of the book and is plenty of very good pictures.

Instead, I bought the one on Fiat G-50 because is a bird I know very little and because there will be soon a kit in 1:32 that I will very likely add to my collection.
Alberto


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 22, 2013)

I've just acquired a copy of "Fly for Your Life" by Larry Forrester. Its a biography of Wing Cdr Robert Tuck. Looks to be interesting


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent gents!


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 22, 2013)

Picked up Lou Drendel's "Air War Iraq: Operation Iraqi Freedom" from the Dover Air Mobility Command Museum. Pics coming soon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2013)

Good scores guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2013)

Finally got my copy of "The Me262 Stormbird"

Been wanting to get it for a while now and looks like I'll be in for a good read


----------



## davebender (Aug 24, 2013)

Read that awhile back. Good stuff about flying Hurricanes and Spitfires during first half of WWII.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Not a military subject, but fit right in with my other railroad books...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 26, 2013)

Air Vangaurd's #4,Martin B-26 Marauder just came in. Looking through it now.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice!

______________

Terry you were right, _Camp Z_ was excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2013)

Haven't heard of that series before Aaron. I'd be interested to know what it's like - I only have the Squadron Signal book, and an osprey 9th AF units book covering the B-26.
David, I thought you might like it. Hess seemed to be a strange person, but an interesting story nonetheless.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

Terry, Martyn Chorlton is the author, Adam Tooby did the digital art work and Henry Morshead was also involved. It is put out by Osprey Plublishing. And it seems to be a little more detailed than the Squadron books, but that's just my opinion. This is the first book of theirs that I have seen and it is #4 in the series.


----------



## stona (Sep 1, 2013)

I received "A History of the Mediterranean War....Volume 1:North Africa June 1940-January 1942" by Christopher Shores and Giovanni Massimello on Friday and have just had a chance to have a quick look through it.
It's pretty much a day by day account and at first perusal is as good as you'd expect from those authors, which is very good indeed.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info Aaron. I hadn't realised it was the Osprey 'vanguard' series - I'll have a look at it.
Steve, sounds like an interesting volume, and should be good with those authors.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 1, 2013)

You're welcome sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2013)

Steve, I loved the book. The revise Part 2 is coming out by the end of the year.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2013)

Two recent additions







IMAGES OF WAR: Did you know that they made a "plastic" Spitfire fuselage as a backup for metal shortages? Well now you do. Buy the book to see the pictures.

CONSOLIDATED MESS: Absolutely love this book! All the silly little details that an airplane nerd like myself can geek-out to. Can't wait for the promised Vol 2!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2013)

Dang those both look awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

That "Images of War" looks like it's a good book...does it cover all aircraft of the war or just Allied?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2013)

Just British unfortunately...with the aircobra thrown in for good measure.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just British unfortunately...with the aircobra thrown in for good measure.


Well dang, nothing against the British aircraft, but that would be a great format for U.S. German aircraft!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

Saw that 'Images of War' on offer at 'The Works', a discount book store and on-line chain in the UK, and was considering getting it. I knew about the 'plastic' Spit, there's photos of it in a couple of my Spit books.
Glenn gave me the details on the B-24 book, which I'll be ordering next week - unless I see a copy at Duxford air show on the weekend !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Well dang, nothing against the British aircraft, but that would be a great format for U.S. German aircraft!



I agree. I love production photos, but honestly this book left me a little bit flat. Some of the picture have the appearance of being "lifted" from newspapers of the day. Not as crisp as say production pictures in FlyPast of Aeroplane magazine.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Saw that 'Images of War' on offer at 'The Works', a discount book store and on-line chain in the UK, and was considering getting it. I knew about the 'plastic' Spit, there's photos of it in a couple of my Spit books.
> Glenn gave me the details on the B-24 book, which I'll be ordering next week - unless I see a copy at Duxford air show on the weekend !



Yes Terry, it is a must have...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I agree. I love production photos, but honestly this book left me a little bit flat. Some of the picture have the appearance of being "lifted" from newspapers of the day. Not as crisp as say production pictures in FlyPast of Aeroplane magazine.



Sue them b*stards!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2013)

My latest 2....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like a couple good additions, Wayne!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2013)

Love those Luftwaffe Im Focus magazines also Wayne. There is always something interesting in them. Highly recommended.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2013)

With all here Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love those Luftwaffe Im Focus magazines also Wayne. There is always something interesting in them. Highly recommended.



You are so right Jim! 

...Cheers fellas...


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice ones Wayne!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2013)

Can someone enlighten me on what the story is with those LIF magazines? Is this an actual periodical or a finite set of published volumes?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2013)

Seems like it's an on-going series. As far as when each is published, it varies year to year (ex. 2011 there was only 1 issue published, 2012 there where 2), I imagine depending on how many photos they can collect to fill an issue.


----------



## FalkeEins (Sep 6, 2013)

issue 4 of "Luftwaffe Gallery" just arrived, here's a recommended publication that is every bit as good as LiF. Great artwork throughout and colour pics, 56 pages A-4 landscape, 18 euros via Luftwaffe Fighter Pilots


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2013)

Any 13's in it?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2013)

No doubt.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> issue 4 of "Luftwaffe Gallery" just arrived, here's a recommended publication that is every bit as good as LiF. Great artwork throughout and colour pics, 56 pages A-4 landscape, 18 euros via Luftwaffe Fighter Pilots



Excellent!
This is a great series also....time to place an order for the new issue!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2013)

Good stuff Wayne.
Just had these two delivered in the last couple of days, the first one following a tip-off from Glenn (thanks mate, great reference book). 
Just waiting for a third B-24 book to arrive from the USA, bought for the princely sum of £6.50, including shipping, after seeing the same book advertised for £140 !!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice guys, Terry how is the Consolidated mess book. I was thinking of getting that one at some point.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2013)

It's excellent Paul, and very comprehensive. 
It covers _every_ known combination of external changes made to _all _B-24s fitted with nose turrets, broken down by Model type, factory and block numbers. It's fully illustrated throughout, including scale drawings of each Model/Block number, and with colour profiles showing the paint styles used by each factory, and includes the serial listings for each block. 
At first glance, it looks like a confusing maze, but it really sets out, for the first time,what was what, and already I'm beginning to identify types just by such things as navigator's windows, for example.
Well worth having, and I must again thank Glenn for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's excellent Paul, and very comprehensive.
> It covers _every_ known combination of external changes made to _all _B-24s fitted with nose turrets, broken down by Model type, factory and block numbers. It's fully illustrated throughout, including scale drawings of each Model/Block number, and with colour profiles showing the paint styles used by each factory, and includes the serial listings for each block.
> At first glance, it looks like a confusing maze, but it really sets out, for the first time,what was what, and already I'm beginning to identify types just by such things as navigator's windows, for example.
> Well worth having, and I must again thank Glenn for bringing it to my attention.



Thanks Terry for the feedback  Adding to my wish list!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2013)

Well done Terry!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2013)

My newest ones today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2013)

NICE! I really enjoy the Air Collection series of Japanese aircraft.

-------------------------------

My long awaited book finally arrived and it is up to their normal standards of awesomeness. I cannot wait for Vol 2 to come out!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2013)

How is that IJA Bomber book? Are there many nice pictures? (I can't read you know...)


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like Consolidated Mess is going to be on the best sellers list around here.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2013)

Yep, any serious aviation artist, or competent modeller will find it very, very useful. 
Alan Griffith fully deserves the heartiest thanks and congratulations for the huge task in researching, assembling and presenting such a comprehensive work.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2013)

I definitely echo Terry's sentiments.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> How is that IJA Bomber book? Are there many nice pictures? (I can't read you know...)



Hi Vick,

there are lots of profiles in the book but no pictures. Also lots of info in each army squadron. Only complaint I would have so far is there are no actual photographs. Every picture is a profile but other then that I am happy with it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2013)

No pictures...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2013)

This special issue of W H Smith's Classics Aviation, 130 pages of Dambusters....












Plus this, thanks Magister Terry.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Sweet one Jan, you find a 13 dambuster yet LOL


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 21, 2013)

If he chose to use the 13th letter as well as the number 13 in his quest to model everything with a 13 on it, his options would become unlimited.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Sweet one Jan, you find a 13 dambuster yet LOL



Unfortunately not!  



fubar57 said:


> If he chose to use the 13th letter as well as the number 13 in his quest to model everything with a 13 on it, his options would become unlimited.
> 
> Geo



As in 'M' you mean? 

Already have a bird chosen, ED912, AJ-N for 'Nut'....






Pilot:




Pilot Officer Leslie Gordon Knight (RAAF)	
Award for Dambusters Raid: Distinguished Service Order





Navigator:




Flying Officer Harold Sidney Hobday
Award for Dambusters Raid: Distinguished Flying Cross





Bomb Aimer:




Flying Officer Edward Cuthbert Johnson
Award for Dambusters Raid: Distinguished Flying Cross





Flight Engineer:




Sergeant Raymond Ernest Grayston

Wireless Operator:




Flight Sergeant Robert George Thomas Kellow (RAAF)

Front Gunner:




Sergeant Frederick E Sutherland (RCAF)

Rear Gunner:




Sergeant Harry E O'Brien (RCAF)

Edit:
Departed: 21:59 (16/05/43)

Knight (AJ-N) attacked the Eder dam bewteen 01:30 and 02:00 (17/05/43)
Knight was the third aircraft to attack the Eder dam
He performed one dummy run then went in for his final attack
His Upkeep hit the dam perfectly and breached it
The codeword "DINGHY" for a breach in the Eder was relayed to Harris, Wallis and Cochrane at Grantham
Returned: 04:20 (17/05/43)

Mission Duration: 6 hours 21 minutes


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Halfway through this magazine....




Again, if you have a W H Smith near you, GET IT, it's well worth the money, £7.99....
Gonna try to get their Aviation Classics issue for the Lancaster now....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

That looks good Jan, have to keep an eye open for that...


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been waiting for this one for quite a time...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> That looks good Jan, have to keep an eye open for that...


Well worth the £7.99 that magazine!



Maximowitz said:


> View attachment 243722
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this one for quite a time...


Excellent! Any good?


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 22, 2013)

No idea Jan, I've not received it from Amazon yet, but as the author is Andy Saunders I'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2013)

This arrived today, from the USA. Only £6.80 - including shipping !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice one old chap!
Any good?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2013)

Excellent hauls folks! Keep up the good work. Just a reminder, don't forget that Amazon has had the Folke-Wulf Fw190 Volume 3 1944-1945 out for pre-order since about April and it will be out about the 10th of February 2014. Had my on order since I got notice of it.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Nice one old chap!
> Any good?


Only had a quick glance through it so far, old chap. from what I can see so far, it's not unlike the 'At War' series, and appears to be more of a general overview covering the usual - design and development, into service, chapters on use by various air arms and theatres and so on. Photo quality id reasonable, and there's a few I don't think I've seen before.
If I'd bought this at full price (RRP £25, and I've seen it second hand for up to £140 !!!!) I think I would have been disappointed, but for £4.06 plus £2.76 shipping, I'm not complaining, and it may well turn out better than expected, once I get to reading it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2013)

So many books, so little money...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just delivered....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2013)

Got three more bargains from 'The Works'.
'The Silver Spitfire', as well as being Tom Neil's story, is the intriguing tale of how he 'liberated' a Spitfire for his own use, had it stripped down to bare metal, and how, when the 'authorities' were catching up with him, he 'got rid of it' ! I look forward to reading the details of this escapade!
'Catch that Tiger' is the story of the Tiger 1, now in the Tank Museum at Bovington, and how Winston Churchill personally briefed a young British officer to go and capture an example of this then fearsome new weapon.


----------



## rochie (Sep 26, 2013)

got these while i was in London over last weekend !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice gents!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2013)

Just got these two...


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice find's there guys!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 26, 2013)

Excellent buys there folks!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2013)

Good ones guys. I read all of those books by Beevor. His accounts of these subjects are excellent and I`d recommend Berlin as well.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2013)

I read Stalingrad and Berlin, both very good books. Highly recommended.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2013)

Yep. Forgot Stalingrad, surprisingly.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 28, 2013)

Here's my latest.


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2013)

i have Stalingrad and Berlin, also a writer at war by Anthony Beevor, based on the diaries of Vassily Grossman a Jewish war correspondent with the Soviet army in WW2.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

seems everyone's been busy....guess I will just join the party....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Any 13's?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Any 13's?



as a matter of fact yes, there is one....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2013)

He couldn't look at the book and NOT ask Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> He couldn't look at the book and NOT ask Wayne.



True enough...better organise a pic then...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> He couldn't look at the book and NOT ask Wayne.



That's just '13' enthusiast profiling and I recent it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## al49 (Oct 1, 2013)

Very, very impressing!
Alberto


----------



## Njaco (Oct 1, 2013)

So the other day I wander into Barnes Noble and check the bargin bin. I find "Dogfight" edited by Tony Holmes. Cool! Great price - I buy it.

.





I get the book home and start checking it out. I have a few books by Tony Holmes and it should be good but.....it starts to look familiar to me. I check some more and......its a compilation of books published earlier. All those "This Plane vs That plane" books all in one hard back. Thats cool since I only had one of them. So this book is compiled of the following.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Alabama Rammer Jammer, is a Mustang that I'd like to get decals for....

Aye, it's nice find for the price Alberto, thanks to Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 1, 2013)

Njaco said:


> So the other day I wander into Barnes Noble and check the bargin bin. I find "Dogfight" edited by Tony Holmes. Cool! Great price - I buy it.
> 
> .
> View attachment 244448
> ...



Nice. Looks like a trip to the local B&N is in order after work tonight.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice finds guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 1, 2013)

Heads up to anyone living in the Ruhr. As soon as Jan finds a Lanc he can modify, he'll be obliging your desire to live on beach front property!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2013)

Some definite low flying will on occasion occur.....ok, any and every time I get the chance!
Practice around Macclesfield first!

Btw, a Lancaster cost, when new.....£50,000, in today's money that would be about £1,500,000! 
So, a Bugatti or any of the other crazy cars OR......a real Lancaster? 
I think that the Lancaster wins on all points!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dang, went to two Barnes Nobles on the way home last night and neither had a copy of the Dogfights book.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 2, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Some definite low flying will on occasion occur.....ok, any and every time I get the chance!
> Practice around Macclesfield first!
> 
> Btw, a Lancaster cost, when new.....£50,000, in today's money that would be about £1,500,000!
> ...



Just like a woman, old man, its not the initial cost that kills you, its the upkeep!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2013)

My newest ones today!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like some good reading Paul!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2013)

Done Good Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! Lately I got more books to read then time though winter is coming


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2013)

Paul, please let us know about that Jerry Crandall book. I have a few by him and like his work.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Paul, please let us know about that Jerry Crandall book. I have a few by him and like his work.



Morning Chris,

All in all a nice little book, would love to have seen it bigger or should I say more pages. Pictures are really nice and sharp but the book is only 36 pages long with 8 profile pictures. Nice for modelers as there are some pictures showing both sides of certain aircraft or different views. Could use more detail on pictures though (example under picture caption. A scrap yard of Me262's and has no other details yet others have tons of detail) I picked mine copy up for 9 bucks yesterday. I would not pay more then 10 bucks though as I have seen some pictures on the net or in other books.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2013)

Very good, thanks!! Now to troll Amazon!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2013)

Couple of more I picked up just now


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2013)

More excellent material.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice buys guys! I received this beauty in the mail today!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2013)

Done Good Andy....and Paul.

my latest today!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice Gents!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Done Good Andy....and Paul.
> 
> my latest today!



Any 13's?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2013)

Good stuff guys. I still haven't read several of the books I got last Christmas.


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello,

Received today  and very happy






Infos here...
POLISH WINGS#13 ? SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE IX 1942-1943 from MMP
or here
Review: Polish Wings 13 - Spitfire Mk IX 1942-1943 (Part 1) | IPMS/USA


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Any 13's?



Not this time.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2013)

Niiiiice!


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 15, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Not this time.....


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like an interesting book Steph.
Volume 3 of 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' arrived today - includes an interesting snippet regarding Bf109 I.D. paint colours.


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 16, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Looks like an interesting book Steph.
> Volume 3 of 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' arrived today - includes an interesting snippet regarding Bf109 I.D. paint colours.



A very good choice indeed


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 16, 2013)

Excellent finds folks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2013)

Haven't been tempted by the Archive series yet Terry....time will tell....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2013)

They're good Wayne, although I have spotted a couple of minor errors regarding historic facts. Example - the well known photo of the KG76 Do17, burnt out, after attacking Kenley. The author has it attacking Biggin Hill, with crew bailing out (it belly landed on the outskirts of B.H. airfield), something which has been stated in a number of accounts, even though the complete story is covered, in detail, in a number of books, especially 'The Hardest Day', by Dr.Price.
But, as _every_ crash site is covered, and many of the photos haven't been seen before, and some interesting facts revealed (the I.D. paint change, yellow, to white, to yellow, being a good example), each volume is worth the £25 (£20 direct from the publisher.).
Don't know if I'll get the full set though (currently proposed as ten volumes), although I'll certainly get the rest covering the BoB.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2013)

It's the BoB period I'm certainly interested in Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, there's so much to cover, the BoB alone is already at 3 volumes, and that's just up to early September!
When I have a minute or ten, I'll scan some sample pages from each volume, and e-mail them to you.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Great finds guys!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 19, 2013)

My newest ones today


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Any good Slick?


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Any good Slick?



Haven't had a chance to read them yet Jan, though thumbing through the Bomber stories book I saw a ton of pictures I have never seen before


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2013)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2013)

2 new ones to hit the door step...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2013)

?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> ?



Nope.....No 13's....


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice ones Wayne!!!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Nope.....No 13's....



Latest stuff from Kagero Wayne? Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nice fellas!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2013)

D*mn!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2013)

Excellent material guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2013)

ozhawk40 said:


> Latest stuff from Kagero Wayne? Nice!



Yep couple of nice subjects to do... now I have done pics of the decal sheets will post in the recent purchases thread.


----------



## v2 (Oct 21, 2013)

"The Spy who loved": http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/21/books/review/the-spy-who-loved-by-clare-mulley.html?_r=0


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2013)

Came home early from work and this tome (almost 400 pages) was waithing in my mailbox.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 21, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Came home early from work and this tome (almost 400 pages) was waithing in my mailbox.



Nice one Vic, I almost bought that one a couple of times, If it covered WWII I probably would have by now


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2013)

Good one Jim!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2013)

How is that CV? I've toyed with getting that one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2013)

Well if you love tons and tons of pictures of big silver planes, then this is your book! Only about a 100 pages in and I had to put it down, so the jury is still out. (Why, oh why, didn't the Commies camo their planes?)

UPDATE: Over-all a good book with tons of picture, but ultimately visually monotonous. Great pictures of Beagles being uncrated in Cuba during the crisis and with the added bonus of covering the ASW boats and carriers, with their ever changing tactical numbers and in one case name. Text is definitely worth the price of the book as it’s all new to me and very interesting in many places, especially when talking about testing and service introduction.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2013)

Postman Pat delivered this one today.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2013)

Those are great books Terry. I have the Hurricane, Lancaster and p-51 in the series.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep, not bad at all.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 25, 2013)

Not a new book, but a discovery!

My family owned a Cherokee Warrior ages ago (in the 70's), and I came across the Owner's Manual that I had thought been lost, while digging through a box of old paperwork. I recall it had some certificates and something else paper-clipped inside the cover, no idea where those are, just glad to have found the manual!

Brought back some great memories!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2013)

Squadron was having another one of their book sales. I also picked up a book on the Norden bombsight from Wife #3 (aka Amazon.com)


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice haul David !


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> ...from Wife #3...


Good Lord, man...how many do you have?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2013)

Good stuff folks.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree....


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 26, 2013)

These squadron sales are good when they come 'round.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2013)

No they're not - it results in too much month left at the end of the money !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2013)

Ex-wives or Squadron Sales????????


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ex-wives or Squadron Sales????????


Well, you said wife #3


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2013)

Wife #3 is _amazon.com _, we are in a wonderful relationship and she loves me for the real me, which would be a voracious book reader and buyer.

8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wife #3 is _amazon.com _, we are in a wonderful relationship and she loves me for the real me, which would be a voracious book reader and buyer.
> 
> 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2013)

well done there David!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2013)

Picked-up this little gem yesterday...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice Gem.....Jim!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Picked-up this little gem yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 246414



Any good Slick?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2013)

In a word: Very


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2013)

220 pages and only 18 quid, free sdhipping....I just had to get this one!
I hope for more books like this!






*Swedish Piston Fighter Colours*
This book describes and illustrates all the fighter aircraft used by the Swedish armed forces during from the mid-'20s to the end of the piston-engine era. Covering both the indigenous designs employed early on, through to the American fighters flown for much of the later period, the camouflage and markings of these aircraft are described and illustrated in great detail. The book is fully illustrated with many rare wartime photographs and features colour profiles of many representative aircraft. This is essential reading for aircraft enthusiasts and model-makers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you may be a bit biased with that title. 

But seriously those Mushroom books are great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think you may be a bit biased with that title.



What on earth gave you that idea!?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2013)

192 pages...





224 pages...





256 pages...

...and all for under 25 quid, free shipping! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2013)

*hick!*  The first is a tad large I just noticed!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm sensing a theme...

These two came in the mail today


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2013)

Jim, that first one could refer to some of our forum members....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2013)

Do tell!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2013)

LMAO!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Well, I've got a new addition to my list of favourite books! Hopefully, they'll do more....because I want more!  *


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking very interesting.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice ones Jan though I have to ask the question! Any 13's in there?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nope!   But, plenty of 13's in the serials, I'll take that!   No pics of them though....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Nice ones Jan though I have to ask the question! Any 13's in there?






done alright there Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2013)

The last one arrived today, an old withdrawn library copy, thought that it deserved a second chance.
Already found an interesting thing in there P/O L. E. Larson....
Worth looking into!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2013)

Picked up this one a couple of days ago. Another Mushroom classic.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2013)

Very cool! That's on my to get list.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2013)

Great picks guys!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 6, 2013)

Another Luftwaffe im Focus...No 22 more great articles...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2013)

Just ordered 21 and 22!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice one Wayne and Vic you are right you can't go wrong with those books. My newest one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa, now that has the makings of a great book! How is it do far?


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 6, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Picked up this one a couple of days ago. Another Mushroom classic.
> 
> View attachment 247122



Hello Capt. Vick,

Does the French flying boat book have anything on the Potez-CAMS 161, the Lioré et Olivier H-49 (which became the SNCASE SE.200), or the Latécoère 631? These were pre-war passenger flying boat aircraft that were under construction when the Germans invaded, halting their construction. The Germans restarted their construction in March 1941, and an example of each had been completed and flown by the end of 1942. These aircraft were subsequently destroyed in Allied bombing raids. After World War II, ten examples of the Latécoère 631 were built.

Thanks,


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2013)

WJPearce said:


> Hello Capt. Vick,
> 
> Does the French flying boat book have anything on the Potez-CAMS 161, the Lioré et Olivier H-49 (which became the SNCASE SE.200), or the Latécoère 631? These were pre-war passenger flying boat aircraft that were under construction when the Germans invaded, halting their construction. The Germans restarted their construction in March 1941, and an example of each had been completed and flown by the end of 1942. These aircraft were subsequently destroyed in Allied bombing raids. After World War II, ten examples of the Latécoère 631 were built.
> 
> Thanks,



I will look when I get home tomorrow. In the mean-time you may be able to answer your own question by watching this: 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16Oo6BIkTzo_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2013)

WJPearce said:


> Hello Capt. Vick,
> 
> Does the French flying boat book have anything on the Potez-CAMS 161, the Lioré et Olivier H-49 (which became the SNCASE SE.200), or the Latécoère 631? These were pre-war passenger flying boat aircraft that were under construction when the Germans invaded, halting their construction. The Germans restarted their construction in March 1941, and an example of each had been completed and flown by the end of 1942. These aircraft were subsequently destroyed in Allied bombing raids. After World War II, ten examples of the Latécoère 631 were built.
> 
> Thanks,



No, I'm sorry my friend. Nothing in there under those names. Closest one is a Latécoère 611.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2013)

Good stuff chaps.
Just picked up these two for a snip. Well, two snips really - one snip each ! 
So far, the 303 Sqn book is fascinating. Not just a history of the Squadron, built around the stories of six men, but a history of the Polish Air Force and a potted history of Poland combined, along with some basic lessons in Polish and its pronunciation. Well worth getting.


----------



## WJPearce (Nov 7, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> No, I'm sorry my friend. Nothing in there under those names. Closest one is a Latécoère 611.



Thank you for looking and thank you for including the video. While those planes are not in the book, there is a huge amount of other cool stuff that is.

Thanks,


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2013)

There seems to be more and more books coming out about the Polish Pilots in WW2, and I think that is great.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Whoa, now that has the makings of a great book! How is it do far?



Not bad so far David, I thought it would be some dry reading but so far I really am enjoying it. I may even see if I can find book 1 for a reasonable price. I lucked out and picked that one up at the half price books store plus had a coupon for 40% off so I got the book for 20 bucks LOL. Normally listed 70 dollars.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice ones Terry


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 7, 2013)

Excellent buys guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2013)

My latest investment....


----------



## Hotntot (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice find. Likewise the Swedish Fighter Colours in post 1808.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hotntot said:


> Nice find. Likewise the Swedish Fighter Colours in post 1808.



That's, I have to say, is a great buy, hope for some more Swedish aviation from them....

Next book, might be 'Pathfinder' by Donald Bennett....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2013)

Another addition for me....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice one Master Wayne!
Franks? Same guy from that British modelling magazine?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Nice one Master Wayne!
> Franks? Same guy from that British modelling magazine?



Yep! that's him...


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice ones guys!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice one Wayne! Is in fact "detailed"?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Nice one Wayne! Is in fact "detailed"?



It's actually quite detailed, lots of reference Pics, data, profiles and modelling stuff, there is a fair bit more packed in the pages than i thought there would be!
It is a great reference book, highly recommended my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet. Putting that puppy on the list.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sweet. Putting that puppy on the list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking at a couple of books on the Westland Whirlwind.....one about the aircraft and the other on No. 263 and No. 137 Squadrons, who flew them....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Well with my birthday coming up my wife let me order my books today. Will try and be patient as these should come some time this week LOL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting books mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2013)

Where did you get those?


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Where did you get those?



I just ordered them today through Amazon. Been a long time since I ordered anything from them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2013)

The first one is great, Part II is due out around June of next year.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> The first one is great, Part II is due out around June of next year.



Yeah cant wait for that one especially David. I will get part II when it comes out and then if I read right there will be a part 3 as well in the future.


----------



## stona (Nov 10, 2013)

This turned up yesterday, which was a surprise as I'd forgotten that I had pre-ordered it!






It complements the other two volumes though it covers much of the material in Crandall's two volumes and also the two JaPo volumes on the D series.

They do say you can't have too much of a good thing.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2013)

Stona, mine's been pre-ordered since May of this year but won't be shipped until Feb. 12th of this coming year. Can't wait.


----------



## stona (Nov 10, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Stona, mine's been pre-ordered since May of this year but won't be shipped until Feb. 12th of this coming year. Can't wait.



That seems a long wait! I honestly don't remember when I pre-ordered mine, but it was through Amazon UK.

I've had a quick flick through and it seems as good as the other two volumes so you won't be disappointed

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2013)

Ordered my Vol.3 yesterday....


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 12, 2013)

spotted the two Classic Bombers books going cheap (£14) at Henry Pordes books in Leicester Square (London) this weekend...also Rose Knott's "Princes of Darkness" (£7) and Yefim Gordon's "German aircraft in the Soviet Union" (£14)
pre-ordered my Vol 3 Dora yonks ago too, its marked "dispatched" but no sign of it yet...to be honest a little bit apprehensive re the contents given that Crandall Japo must have covered just about everything there is to know about the Dora, hopefully though Mr Creek will have much more on the operational history of the type compared to the other publishers..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2013)

stona said:


> This turned up yesterday, which was a surprise as I'd forgotten that I had pre-ordered it!
> 
> It complements the other two volumes though it covers much of the material in Crandall's two volumes and also the two JaPo volumes on the D series.
> 
> ...



Dang it, you guys get these books months before we do. I should have ordered it from the UK too!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 12, 2013)

I get the books after you guys get them and tell me how good they are......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2013)

Good tactic Andy...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Received today...
By the first look, good one I'd say.....


----------



## stona (Nov 13, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> pre-ordered my Vol 3 Dora yonks ago too, its marked "dispatched" but no sign of it yet...to be honest a little bit apprehensive re the contents given that Crandall Japo must have covered just about everything there is to know about the Dora, hopefully though Mr Creek will have much more on the operational history of the type compared to the other publishers..



I think it's fair to say that both assumptions are correct. I haven't had time yet to give it a thorough going over but initially it does cover much of the Crandall/JaPo material, it couldn't really not do that. The latter two thirds of the book does spend more time on operational use of the later versions, as well as a bit of "what iffery".
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice one Jan!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 13, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dang it, you guys get these books months before we do. I should have ordered it from the UK too!



David, check your Amazon account. You should have a pre-order notice so you can go ahead and order.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2013)

Visited the Conservation Center at the RAF Museum, Cosford today (pics to follow when edited), and grabbed this bargain at the Museum shop.
Discounted by 63%, plus a further 10% Member's discount - so £11.69 instead of £35 ! 
Just got to find Volume 2 at a similar price now!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2013)

Well done Terry!


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello,

My recent purchases just received this morning, Christmas has come early this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice ones guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree, nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice ones guys....

Arrived today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 14, 2013)

Well done guys!!! 

Terry how is that book. I hope to have both Volume 1 and 2 by tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2013)

Jan, nice one. In the mother tongue I presume?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Well done guys!!!
> 
> Terry how is that book. I hope to have both Volume 1 and 2 by tomorrow or Saturday.


I've only had a brief 'flip' through it so far Paul, but it seems reasonable. Volume 1 covers all the KG's and sub-units up to KG60, with histories, ORBATs, aircraft, commanders, key operations and so on and, although at first glance the photo content seems 'average', there are some I don't think I've seen before. All in all I thuink it should prove a useful reference ., but, being brutally honest, I think I would have had to think carefully before buying it at the 'normal' price of £35.
The Ju88 book was alongside on the shelf, at a _reduced_ price of £60 and, having flipped through that one, albeit briefly, I wasn't prepared to pay that sort of money for what appeared to be a reasonable, but probably not brilliant book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jan, nice one. In the mother tongue I presume?



That it is indeed my good man.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2013)

Shucks!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 15, 2013)

Very cool Jan, always liked the B17 myself 
My latest..


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking to get a book about our B5 next, if I can find one.... :.lol:


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 15, 2013)

stona said:


> I think it's fair to say that both assumptions are correct. I haven't had time yet to give it a thorough going over but initially it does cover much of the Crandall/JaPo material, it couldn't really not do that. The latter two thirds of the book does spend more time on operational use of the later versions, as well as a bit of "what iffery".
> Cheers
> Steve



Hi Steve,

...my copy of the Creek/Smith Fw 190 Vol 3 1944-45 has arrived. Lovely book, nice glossy paper, pages crammed with pics and artwork except for the occasional photo reproduced large. First impressions; the Dora content is actually not that extensive, its mostly devoted again to the Anton with chapters on 'special weapons' foreign use etc etc..quite a few photos that were new to me...the occasional howler too, an entire page (817) is given over to Hannes Theiss' 6./ JG 300 'yellow 9' 'Roter Hahn' ('Red rooster') - the inscription is quite visible in the pic- and artwork ..but is captioned as a 7. Staffel JG 1 machine!

@ Steph...I like those Luftwaffe Gallery books too you are missing the JG 26 'special' though
@ Terry - Vol II, £14.99 at Henry Pordes.com, I was at Manston last week (Hurricane/Spitfire museum) and they've got the Schlacht/dive bomber volumes by the same authors at a similar price and they're still at £30-ish even on amazon...
@Jan - where can one get that Saab 17 book ?


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I've only had a brief 'flip' through it so far Paul, but it seems reasonable. Volume 1 covers all the KG's and sub-units up to KG60, with histories, ORBATs, aircraft, commanders, key operations and so on and, although at first glance the photo content seems 'average', there are some I don't think I've seen before. All in all I thuink it should prove a useful reference ., but, being brutally honest, I think I would have had to think carefully before buying it at the 'normal' price of £35.
> The Ju88 book was alongside on the shelf, at a _reduced_ price of £60 and, having flipped through that one, albeit briefly, I wasn't prepared to pay that sort of money for what appeared to be a reasonable, but probably not brilliant book.



Thanks Terry, yeah I am still waiting on mine LOL Not hear yet


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info on Vol II, Neil - I'll look it up; might as well have the full set!


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 16, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> @ Steph...I like those Luftwaffe Gallery books too you are missing the JG 26 'special' though



Hello,
I know but the book is sold out for the moment :-/
Publications - Jagdwaffe Series


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 16, 2013)

..anyone noticed that the Classic Smith/Creek Fw 190 Vol 3 is currently the 'best-selling' military aircraft book on amazon - and now the pre-orders have shipped (£34) they've even dropped the price to £27 !! (indicated RRP is £55 ). While I personally don't believe that this sort of aggressive pricing is good for the publishing industry (definitely not the niche or retail side of it anyway..) how can you pass up such a bargain..


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Well with my birthday coming up my wife let me order my books today. Will try and be patient as these should come some time this week LOL.
> 
> View attachment 247543
> View attachment 247544
> ...



Whooo Hooo happy camper, all 4 showed up in the mail today. Terry I would pick up book 2 if its that cheap to complete the set. I really like how it tells you the references on things on where the info came from.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Whooo Hooo happy camper, all 4 showed up in the mail today. Terry I would pick up book 2 if its that cheap to complete the set. I really like how it tells you the references on things on where the info came from.


Going to grab it next week, from the source Neil provided, once more dosh arrives in my Bank account!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Same here, gonna grab a couple of more books and stuff, once more dough has been provided, hopefully!

The book about the Swedish B5 (Northrop 8A-1), being one of them!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 17, 2013)

I think we can all agree about cash, there are a few more I like as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just scored these....






*Got this one for 0.01 quid..*





*Got this one for 5.98 quid..*





*Got this one for 0.77 quid..*





*Got this one for 2.01 quid..*





*Got this one for 1.99 quid..*





*....and finally, got this one for 0.01 quid..*


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 17, 2013)

Sweet scores there Jan!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, winter is closing in and you need some adult literature....besides Penthouse and Playboy, excellent articles in them there magazines I must add...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2013)

You mean you _read_ those things?!
Good haul on the 'At War' books old chap. Let me know what the Mossie book is like, when you get it. As discussed earlier, I might just add that one, and the Typhoon/Tempest, to my 'At War' collection.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Will certainly do old bean....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, winter is closing in and you need some adult literature....besides Penthouse and Playboy, excellent articles in them there magazines I must add...



Seriously...there are articles...??


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Aye, those likes, dislikes, measurements...


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 18, 2013)

..just had a strange note from author Eddie Creek re the brand-new Fw 190 book (Vol 3) - he said 'take the dust jacket off ' and ' we are not responsible..'

arrghhhh!!!

well having got over my surprise, I don't honestly feel it will spoil my enjoyment of owning the book...on the other hand the publisher might pulp the whole lot and it could turn into a rare tome..feel very sorry for the authors after 40 years of work!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2013)

????


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 18, 2013)

View attachment 248107


Lucky13 said:


> ????











..is this a minor detail or a catastrophe..? is the whole print run affected ? as I said I don't honestly feel it will detract from the pleasure of owning this very nice book (the contents are as advertised ie Fw 190 Vol 3..and very good too)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Could be worth a fortune one day....


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 18, 2013)

Baught 2 weeks ago.
A good story about Operation LUSTY.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> View attachment 248107
> 
> 
> View attachment 248106
> ...



That's interesting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2013)

Oooops..................


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2013)

Somebody's getting fired.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sh*t happens, as I'd say....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2013)

Read about it earlier on LEMB....what a balls up....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Will the person suffer as song goes, balls to the wall?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2013)

You had one job!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 19, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> ..is this a minor detail or a catastrophe..? is the whole print run affected ? as I said I don't honestly feel it will detract from the pleasure of owning this very nice book (the contents are as advertised ie Fw 190 Vol 3..and very good too)



Perhaps it will be a collectible someday 8)


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2013)

Could have been worse - the book itself could have been the Ju88, with the FW 190 dust jacket! 
But then, the publishers would probably send the correct book, FOC, and you'd end up with a free bonus, Ju88 book!


----------



## drgondog (Nov 19, 2013)

I have just got the proofs to my ny new book "Our Might Always - History of the 355th - Volume I". Schiffer has performed a great job of working with me on edits and latitude on the 700+ photos and 55 color side elevations. Many have not heard about the 355th FG, TFW or FW but it is one of the US Great aviation combat units.

Little known facts:

200,000 tons of bombs dropped by 355th in Vietnam - 1/3 of all the bombes dropped by all the B-17s in Vietnam
More a/c destroyed on the ground than any US combat unit
3rd highest number of a/c destroyed by any combat unit in AAF/USAF
Operational in every air combat deployment other than Korea when it was attached to ADC flying F-86D's during Korean War
Operational today from Davis Monthan AFB, Tuscon AZ - and on first line deployment anywhere in the world with the A-10 HOG


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2013)

Great stuff Bill.
Jan, what's the Typhoon book like? I'm considering getting it, but some of the 'At War' series are a bit basic, photographically, whilst others a pretty good. Don't want to take up diminishing shelf space if the contents already exists in other books !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just bought it old old chap, one shall let you know, as soon as it arrives.
Hopefully, I'll have my other books before the weekend...

Maybe, just maybe, one will find a Davidson, or two, in there....right Bill?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks awfully old chap. I've found a couple of Davidsons in one of my Mosquito books, and I'm 'watching' an oxygen mask on the 'bay' at the moment (to go with my FAA Type C helmet) which, coincidentally, is not only ex- FAA, but named to a Lt. Cdr. Davidson!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Excellent! 
Fingers crossed old bean!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool stuff Guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2013)

drgondog said:


> I have just got the proofs to my ny new book "Our Might Always - History of the 355th - Volume I". Schiffer has performed a great job of working with me on edits and latitude on the 700+ photos and 55 color side elevations. Many have not heard about the 355th FG, TFW or FW but it is one of the US Great aviation combat units.
> 
> Little known facts:
> 
> ...



VERY COOL!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2013)

Arrived today, by courier, the first of many....another 7 to come!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice catch old boy. had that one on my shelves fro some years, and I particularly like the painting on the dust jacket.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2013)

Couldn't agree more old boy, have a snifter!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks awfully, don't mind if i do !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 23, 2013)

Good one Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a excellent 'wee' book, learnt a lot about the Halifax and its crews, some, who were shot down etc., managed to get back home through Sweden.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2013)

Sweet Jan!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice one Jan!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Had a lot trouble with the Halifax at first....with the Mk. 3 or B.III, the performance wasn't just restored, but also its reputation was vindicated...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2013)

.....and this wee gem, arrived today as well!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

Good stuff Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Cheers Master Wayne! Still got three Lancaster at War, Pathfinders at War _and_ Mosquito at War to arrive....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2013)

.....hang on, someone's at the door..






Riiiiiight, what do we have here then...?

Aaaah....






....only Lancaster at War 3 and Mosquito at War to go then, for now.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry Terry, the email's having a moodswing, here's some pics from the Typhoon/Tempest book by Reed and Beamont...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks old boy! Think I might invest in that old volume then. Got a book signed by Beamont somewhere - he used to be President of the PFA, and saw him at a few 'Fly In' events.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Always a pleasure...! Pics of his Tempest in the book as well old boy....


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 25, 2013)

Got given a copy of "From Timaru to Stalag VIIIB" By Jack Hardy:







> This story captures the joy of flying, the excitement of training as a bomber pilot - and the horror of being shot down and captured in World War II. Worse was to come: airmen were handcuffed every day in their prison camp as punishment for the damage they inflicted on Germany. Jack's survival in the camp, and on the gruelling march to freedom, are an inspiring read, told with typical Kiwi humour and modesty.



What's even better - Its a first edition, and its signed!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice fellas!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2013)

Completely forgot about this book....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2013)

busy boy Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aye, true mate....
But, all them there 'at War' we're pennies, or couple of quid....
This one, I've wanted for.....well, some time...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2013)

Great catch there Gum, and good one Jan.
Could only find a battered, ex-Library copy of the Typhoon book, at £9.95 plus shipping. Not paying that for a battered book sold by the library for between 50 Pence and £1 !
Only other copies ranged between £37 and £171 !!! For a book published in 1974 which, although reasonable, is nothing stunning!
So, I've ordered the combined edition, 'Mosquito, Typhoon and Tempest at War' - both books combined, with extra material, in good condition, for £4.95.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2013)

Excellent old boy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2013)

Arrived today...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice Wayne, I'm so jealous!

-----------------------

Has anybody read _Princes of Darkness: The Lives of Luftwaffe Night Fighter Aces Heinrich Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein and Egmont Prinz zur Lippe-Weissenfeld _ by Claire Rose Knott? If so is it worth getting?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2013)

This one?






















It's not bad....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just delivered....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Jan!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Completely forgot about this book....



Google translate probably doesn't do this justice, "Large bomb epoch"???

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2013)

More like 'B5 and the divebombing era'....B5 being the Northrop 8A-1....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2013)

Some pics from the Mosquito at War...


























.....and the Swedish B5..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice Jan...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2013)

Good stuff old chap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2013)

Much obliged gentlemen!
Btw, it's all Terry's fault, after visiting him and having a good look into his library, Halifax at War being one of those that scanned through, these are quickly becoming favourites, cheers old boy!  
Banff etc., next....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2013)

Why do I always get the blame !?!
I'll get that 'Bomber Boys' book in the mail for you soon as I can old chap.


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello,
Just received today !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Why do I always get the blame !?!
> I'll get that 'Bomber Boys' book in the mail for you soon as I can old chap.



It's all in a positive way old bean....have a couple of snifters! 
Jolly good show, thanks awfully!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2013)

Now I like the looks of the Malta one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just snapped up Fighter Squadron/Bomber Squadron at War (double with 272 pages) for a penny and Messerschmitt Bf 110 at War for two quid....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2013)

The Malta book should be useful, good one Steph.
And I see Jan is set to soon open the Glasgow Aviation Library - Swedish Section.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, where we are the moment.... 






All (except the B5 book) for under £10....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2013)

Better strengthen that shelf Jan....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Genda's Blade: 343 Kokutai - Japan's Squadron of Aces, is on my wish list, is it good?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Genda's Blade: 343 Kokutai - Japan's Squadron of Aces, is on my wish list, is it good?



I have it, and Yes it is a great book!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Cheers Wayne, good to know, excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Showed up today, bl**dy quick and seeing that they were £0.01 and £2.80, bl**dy cheap too, as they're pretty much new condition...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2013)

Good show old boy. BTW, are you trying to out-do the Bodlean, or British Library, by any chance?!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2013)

If I see a good book for £0.01 and £2.00, I'll grab it old boy....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep, me too! Just ordered one at 24 Pence, and another at £2.95 !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2013)

Jolly good show old boy, have a snifter!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2013)

....for £0.99!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2013)

You going for the full set then, old chap?!!
Still waiting for the 'Mosquito, Typhoon Tempest' book to arrive - dispatched over a week ago, and hasn't turned up yet.
But this arrived today, dispatched on Tuesday - virtually new, just one tiny dent on the top of the dust jacket, and only £4.95 !!
Waiting for another P-47 book to arrive too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Excellent old boy!





480 pages B-26 Marauder....also £0.99!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2013)

That's a steal!
It's finally arrived - 5 minutes ago.
Originally published as two separate volumes in the early 1970's, at £14.95 each, this pristine, 317 page, combined volume was only £4.93 !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jolly good show old chap!
D*mn decent books what....?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea I'm curious, how is it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Aye, actually.....how is the '47 book old boy?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2013)

The 'At War' combined volume is the same as the individual volumes - but heavy! As with most of the 'At War' series, the main content is the photographs, with chapters covering development, specific events and anecdotal accounts from aircrews etc.
The P-47 book is the full development history of the type, along with chapters covering operational units of all air forces, accounts of actions, production listing, unit listings plus information on all 9th USAAF airfields in the UK and on the Continent. Some good photos, and representative colour profiles of 3 or 4 aircraft from each USAAF Air Force operator, plus allied use.
All in all, it appears to be a very useful reference, although I've only had a brief flip through it so far. Certainly well worth the low price for a 'as new' book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2013)

320 pages on the Catalina, can't be all that bad, for a couple of camels....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2013)

That is on my list to get!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Some say, that I've got an ever so slight aircraft obsession with the Catalina....bushwa I say!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 7, 2013)

Got a small parcel today 






For my next Mossie


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 7, 2013)

Some great deals there guys.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2013)

Not a bad reference, the SAM Mosquito guide - but be careful, there are quite a few major inaccuracies, especially with some photo captions, where the wrong Mark is credited, the wrong location and target described, and so on.

This little volume arrived today - nearly broke the Bank at a staggering 24 Pence !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh dear! There'll be no pints then, for a......while!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 7, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Not a bad reference, the SAM Mosquito guide - but be careful, there are quite a few major inaccuracies, especially with some photo captions, where the wrong Mark is credited, the wrong location and target described, and so on.



THX for the advice. I will be careful


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 7, 2013)

The 'Shattered sword' has arrived, cost was some 35 US$, including postage to Croatia.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2013)

You will love that book! Syscom recommended it to me and I can't thank him enough!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2013)

Shattered Sword is a great book you will enjoy it...count on it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2013)

New arrival today!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice one Wayne!
I'll raise you double, with B-17 and B-29!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2013)

Good stuff Wayne and Jan. And heck Jan, you must have the whole set by now. Can't be much left, apart from maybe 'Trabant at War', or 'BMC 1100 tries to be at War'....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

A-20, B-25, is there a B-24 at War? Then you have Wellington, Stirling... 

Oh.....and Spitfire, Hurricane, P-38, P-40, P-47, P-51!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2013)

Yep, there's a 'B-24 at War', got it on my shelves.
Grabbed a 'Wartech' P-47 book off e-bay for a rerasonable butty last night, from the same source as the US colours book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Jolly good old boy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2013)

That's a decent sized book...Don't drop that on your toes Jan...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2013)

Bought myself a couple of early Christmas presents...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 10, 2013)

Some nice one's guys!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> Bought myself a couple of early Christmas presents...
> 
> View attachment 249572



Hey Jim, are those two different books. I can only find the first one.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2013)

Well done Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2013)

Geo,

Yes and no... I believe the guys at 12oclockhigh explain it best. (See links below)

Luftwaffe Colours 1935-1945 by Michael Ullmann (2nd Edition) - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

Luftwaffe Colours 1935-1945 by Michael Ullmann (2nd Edition) [Archive] - Luftwaffe and Allied Air Forces Discussion Forum

Regards, Jim


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2013)

Good stuff Jim. So, a revision of a re-published, revised revision .... I think!
The other P-47 book arrived today, in excellent condition (like new), for £4.29, plus shipping. Can't complain at that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2013)

*The Last Torpedo Flyers* 
The True Story of Arthur Aldridge, Hero of the Skies by Arthur Aldridge

Description 


Imagine you are an RAF torpedo pilot in World War Two, sent on missions so dangerous that you're later likened to the Kamikaze. Suicide wasn't a recognised part of the objective for British airmen, yet some pilots felt they had accepted certain death just by climbing into their cockpits. There were times in 1942 when Arthur Aldridge felt like this. At the age of 19, this courageous young man had quit his studies at Oxford to volunteer for the RAF. He flew his Bristol Beaufort like there was no tomorrow - a realistic assumption, after seeing his best friend die in flames at the end of 1941. 
Aldridge was awarded a DFC (Distinguished Flying Cross) for his bravery on the same strike on a German cargo ship during which he lost a wing tip by flying too close to the deck. He was equally lucky to survive his squadron's chaotic torpedo attack on the giants of Hitler's maritime fleet during the notorious Channel Dash, which saw 40 RAF planes shot down. As 1942 wore on, and the stress became intolerable, Aldridge and his Cockney gunner Bill Carroll held their nerve, and 'Arty' was awarded a Bar to his DFC for sinking two enemy ships off Malta and rescuing a fellow pilot while wounded, as his own Beaufort took four shells. Malta was saved by the skin of its teeth, Rommel denied vital supplies in North Africa, and the course of the war was turned. Aldridge was still only 21 years old. Now both 91, but firm friends as ever, Aldridge and Carroll are two of the last torpedo airmen who deserve their place in history alongside our heroic Spitfire pilots. Their story vividly captures the comradeship that existed between men pushed by war to their very limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2013)

I will have to look into to that one sir, thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2013)

Pretty much Terry!  Nice find by the way. Always been tempted by that series, but I never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2013)

Jim, this is the first one I've bought (or seen first hand, for that matter), and it's not what I expected.
Whilst there is a reasonable photo and technical drawing content, it's nothing special, and my overall impression is that this book is somewhat 'weak' in editorial style, design and content, having a very amateur 'feel' about it.
It seems that every section, whether development, operational use or specifications is just touched on, with no real 'meat', and some rather vague photo captions, some of which appear to bear little, if any, relationship to the scene being depicted!
Even the Foreword, by no less than 'Gabby' Gabreski, seems to have been written for a different book, being more in praise of the 56th Fighter Group than the aircraft itself.
That said, there are one or two drawings, and the odd photo, which _might_ be useful at some stage in the future and, at the price I paid, I can't complain really.
But for any others in the series, at normal retail price, I don't think I'd go out of my way to obtain copies.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads - up Terry. I'll take it to heart. In a similar vein, I kind of feeling I may have purchased one version too many of the Ullmann book as there doesn't seen to be as great a difference between the two as I thought.

Oh one other thing Terry. Though you may have it, the detail scale book on the B-24 is an excellent companion to Consolidate Mess.

All the best, Jim


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Jim.I haven't got the Detail Scale book, although I have those on the B-17. I might get it, although having got the Haynes 'Workshop manual' I might have enough on the B-24 for now. Yeah, right! Where's the Amazon page .........


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2013)

Those Haynes manuals are another series that I've been tempted by and your supposed endorsement might push me over the edge on that one. Love the three D S books on the B-17 as well my friend. And the good thing about them are you can usually get them at around $10.00 USD gently used!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2013)

Courtesy of Mr. Fox....






Much obliged old boy, get yourself a nice bottle single malt!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks old chap, I will. Send the bill to the usual address do I ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quite right old bean....

Today....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2013)

If you will, let me know what that's like Jan. Very interested.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, it'll take a while to work through this one, 480 pages, including 59 pages of appendixes(?), with names of those who served with 323 BG (M) etc..
Plenty of action pics, wish that it was more crew and noseart pics though..
A couple of disturbing pics from liberated concentration camps....

Book well worth having, if you like the B-26 Marauder nonetheless!

Edit: There's one on amazon.co.uk now, for £0.85!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)

Building an impressive library Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Can't beat a good read Master Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)

True enough...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, it'll take a while to work through this one, 480 pages, including 59 pages of appendixes(?), with names of those who served with 323 BG (M) etc..
> Plenty of action pics, wish that it was more crew and noseart pics though..
> A couple of disturbing pics from liberated concentration camps....
> 
> ...



Just bought it old boy!
I decided to give the other copies a miss, as I thought the prices just a tad on the high side, at £144 and ... wait for it .... £3,000 !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice acquisitions guys,

I really need to get some new books for my library as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Just bought it old boy!
> I decided to give the other copies a miss, as I thought the prices just a tad on the high side, at £144 and ... wait for it .... £3,000 !!!!



Whaaaaaat the f...!?

I'm sometimes tempted, to email Amazon and ask them about some of the prices, that people put up there...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2013)

Yep, for 3 Grand, I'd want the book delivered, by B-26, and carried to my bedside by a nubile nymph, who stayed to turn the pages, peel some grapes and .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Pour drinks, scratch behind the ear....etc., etc..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2013)

Terry got to it before I did. There $80.00 over here. I'll have to keep an eye out for one on the cheap side. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2013)

got this the other day for £0.01 plus £2.80 delivery !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2013)

Can't complain at that price mate! That Marauder book I just ordered, is just over £3.00 including shipping - and it's coming from the 'States!!
I got the B-24 book, I think from the same place, for about the same price including shipping, and it arrived within five days - quicker than some UK deliveries!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Terry got to it before I did. There $80.00 over here. I'll have to keep an eye out for one on the cheap side. But thanks for the heads up.



I'll keep my eyes open mate...

Got this today, adding to my Catalina books..











A lot of good info!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2013)

Jan, I really like the way you show the edge of the book. Really get a good idea how meaty the book is, that some how just page numbers can't do.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2013)

Good point Jim!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Exactly! 
Page numbers....well, pics, 1000 words and all that.. 
Appendixes over loads of Catalinas and their fates...

Oh, it's 224 pages, not including index and acknowledgements...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2013)

It's all your fault, you Swettish, book buying, French wine- swilling person!
Got another one delivered today - £2.97 and in very good condition!
One more P-47 book on the way, and I'm very tempted to get the Barracuda 'Hell Hawks' book too !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have no idea what you're talking about old boy....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2013)

Do have a Dubonnet !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2013)

The other P-47 book arrived today - and was I surprised ?!!
I just ordered it from seeing a very small photo of the cover, and the title and author - I hadn't realised it was Kagero, and came with a decal sheet!
Double bonus, and some great photos and decals. 
Downside? More P-47 kits needed .............


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2013)

Aaaawwwww.......aaaawwwww................................diddums poor little rhycey whycey need to buy more P-47 Thunderbolts.....aaaawwwww....how unfortunate....such a wee shame.....does one need a hug....want your wee teddy and safetyblanket?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2013)

Sirry iriot !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 18, 2013)

You won't regret picking up a copy of the Barracuda Hellhawks book. A bit pricey, but lots of nice pictures of 9th Air Force P-47's.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Buck, I think I might just do that. I've bookmarked the Barracuda ad for the book, which is £35 in the UK, although a more expensive edition is also available. As I have three kits in 1/48th scale, plus another on the way, and a 1/32nd built model which could do with a 'makeover', I think it'll be worthwhile, and these days, the price isn't _too_ bad, considering the contents, size etc., compared to some books.
Just get the 'silly season' out of the way (i.e. Christmas), check the old bank account, and then place an order.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, since I've been such a......pleasant, agreeable, all-around good guy this year, from me, to me! .....good prices too!





...128 pages.





...156 pages.





...240 pages.





...240 pages.






...288 pages.





...272 pages.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2013)

Great Scott! I say old chap, one thinks you may have to reinforce the floor in your place, before the weight of all those new books causes a catastro.... castoro.... casostor.... a problem!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope you are not spoiling yourself Jan...well not too much anyways...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2013)

I try not not to, young Master Wayne....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

Think that's pressies from me to me sorted....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2013)

don't forget the extra bookcase under the tree!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

I expect the fat bastard to handbuild me at least two, for all the years that he's brought me the wrong bl**dy presents!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2013)

You get presents?!
Lucky bar steward - I have to buy my own!
Apologies by the way - I was out and left my 'phone at home when you sent the message earlier.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

No apologies needed old boy, topping up on liquid refreshments, yes?


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice books Jan. Notice the RAAF black cat on the cover of that Coastal Command book!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2013)

Uh oh!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2013)

It's a bit of a boo-boo innit?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2013)

Just like the book "Generation Kill" having an airborne soldier on the cover, when the book was about marines.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)

Picked this up the other day for some Mustang tips on the ZM kit...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Looks good mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)

Cheers Jan, has some interesting build stuff alright.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

First issue I've bought in 6 years!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2013)

After reading "Consolidated Mess" I've really had a bug in my brain for the B-24 Liberator. I guess when you are the most mass produced bomber your the natural choice for tinkering and experimentation, which is right in my wheelhouse. Along those lines I was struck by a comment on a British aviation website touting the virtues of a tome and author I had not heard before. So I searched it out and I'm mighty glad I did as it has MANY unusual Liberator pictures that I have never seen before! I highly recommend this book, but I thought it would be bigger and makes me wonder if I bought a book club version (9-1/2" x 7-1/4"). 223 pages and many photos.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2013)

Which book is it Jim?
The pics aren't showing, only an attachment link, which isn't working.
Like you, I've 're-developed' a great interest in the B-24 (it's Gary's fault, the lucky *%^*$*$ !), and now have six books on the type, and always interested in more, if they're good.
I also seem to be doing the same with the P-47 ...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Same as I blame you for a certain, shall we say, infection, when it comes to the 'at War' series....aah, b*ll*cks, I blame you for all my latest book investments!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2013)

There you go Terry. Sorry about that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just received this one this morning, another ex-library book in excellent condition, for pennies! Can't argue with that!












.....and it's from...hmmmm.....eerrrmmmm.....aaahh....well, it's from Wales!






Interesting this with HMS Nabob, which had both Royal Navy and Royal Canadian Navy personnel, which, as it says in the book, led to many problems at first...


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 23, 2013)

Ups, Santa Claus came too early 
Some stuff for the festive season


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice fellas!


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 23, 2013)

Wolfgang Samuel wrote a bio that you should check out too - entitled "German Boy", in it he describes his life in 1944/45, the son of Luftwaffe officer in East Germany whose family are forced to flee the Russians. His father disappears, his mother meets an American in a shattered post-war Germany and the family emigrates. Samuel becomes an American citizen and joins the USAF to fly B-47s and B-66s; a quite amazing and moving story!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Jim, I see it now.
Interesting looking book on the often forgotten B-66.
Good stuff Jan - can't beat the prices for ex-library books, even more so if you can get them direct from the library, at an average of 50p to £1 max!
Bet you can't pronounce that wording in the stamp though!
I just double checked how much I paid for that Marauder book that's on the way - 85 Pence ! With shipping it's just over £3.00 - and from the 'States at that!!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 23, 2013)

FalkeEins said:


> Wolfgang Samuel wrote a bio that you should check out too - entitled "*German Boy*", in it he describes his life in 1944/45, the son of Luftwaffe officer in East Germany whose family are forced to flee the Russians. His father disappears, his mother meets an American in a shattered post-war Germany and the family emigrates. Samuel becomes an American citizen and joins the USAF to fly B-47s and B-66s; a quite amazing and moving story!



This book is on my list. I know his story. It is on the blurb of the B-66 book.
And yes, the story is really amazing. Entering the USA 16 year old from Germany in 1951 and graduating High School in 1953. A smart boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Jim, I see it now.
> Interesting looking book on the often forgotten B-66.
> Good stuff Jan - can't beat the prices for ex-library books, even more so if you can get them direct from the library, at an average of 50p to £1 max!
> Bet you can't pronounce that wording in the stamp though!
> I just double checked how much I paid for that Marauder book that's on the way - 85 Pence ! With shipping it's just over £3.00 - and from the 'States at that!!



SCORE!!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2013)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> This book is on my list. I know his story. It is on the blurb of the B-66 book.
> And yes, the story is really amazing. Entering the USA 16 year old from Germany in 1951 and graduating High School in 1953. A smart boy.



Hi guys, you might also be interested in this book -
Ex-Luftwaffe MBE
You can down load it and read in in PDF format in the above link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like some great books guys!!!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 25, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Hi guys, you might also be interested in this book -
> Ex-Luftwaffe MBE
> You can down load it and read in in PDF format in the above link.



Thanks for the link. I know the site of the RAAF (i´ve already downloaded some books)
But this book i didn´t see.


----------



## futuredogfight (Dec 25, 2013)

Got books on SS Armor, Armour of Hitler's Eastern Allies, and a Squadron Walk-around book on the Pz. 38(t).


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

Cool stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Dec 26, 2013)

This will keep me busy.






738 pages of transcripts from the Military Situation Conferences from December 1942 until the end. The rest (total 1155 pages) made up of extensive notes etc.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope you will still stop by occasionally Steve, gonna take a while to get through it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

......and this also showed up!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

More shelf reinforcement.....I think!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

Will be an interesting read my good man, 198 pages and 21 appendixes!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

So will this one, which just dropped in....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2013)

A Christmas Present for me....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

.......again, very good deals!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

This weeks receipts and orders:


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder if book stores all over the World have any stocks left!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2013)

They sure as h*ll, don't have any P-47 Thunderbolt books old boy, all marked as out of stock!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2013)

Jan, please tell me what the pictures are like in that B-24 book, because you know I can't read and all. Actually I don't even know what I just wrote. Bunch of letters I guess...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't have the book yet young man....

Just got this though, a few minutes ago...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)

Strewth .....think your right Terry...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

At first, looks like a good book!

You and Terry are right Wayne, it's his round next!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Interesting book.....


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 28, 2013)

Do you know this link?
NASA - e-Book Archive | NASA
E-books in epub., mobi. and pdf. Free of charge.

(I hope, this is right here. If not, please move it into the right thread)


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 29, 2013)

Newest one's today


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2013)

Good stuff Paul, I am interested in the Apache book. I have the affliction for ground ground attack attack aircraft.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 29, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Good stuff Paul, I am interested in the Apache book. I have the affliction for ground ground attack attack aircraft.



Have to get back to you Aaron, I just got it today and have not really looked at it yet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2013)

Very cool Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Books that I'm still waiting on..... 

A-20 Boston at War.
US Medium Bomber Units of World War 2, Northwest Europe.
The Armed Rovers.
Coastal Command at War.
P-38 at War.
P-40 at War.
B-24 at War.
Airborne Espionage (in the world wars).

Looks like I'm gonna have to take some time off at some point......and as you see, no bl**dy P-47 books, who's bl**dy fault is that, hmmm!!??


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, one down and 7 to go....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)

Done good Paul....and..well...Jan you just keep rolling along...!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2013)

One does need a library Master Wayne, since I've got a snowball's chance in h*ll, to match you in kits, so I thought that I'd go for books instead, or.....was that a dumb*ss decision?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> One does need a library Master Wayne, since I've got a snowball's chance in h*ll, to match you in kits, so I thought that I'd go for books instead, or.....was that a dumb*ss decision?



BLASPHAMY!!!

You can never have too many books!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2013)

I say old chap, I did see a P-47 book you could buy. Oh dear, I bought it ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2013)

Love how they describe HMS Tracker as a lively ship, a ship that would roll on wet grass!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2013)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Good stuff Paul, I am interested in the Apache book. I have the affliction for ground ground attack attack aircraft.



Aaron, I had a chance too look at the book more closely. Its a pretty good book very detailed on the parts of the aircraft. Could use alittle more history on the groups that flew it but other then Squadron signal on the A-36 I know of no other books with as much info on this aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2013)

Excellent, once I save a little more cash, I'll put in for it. Thank you sir.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Delivered yesterday....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> One does need a library Master Wayne, since I've got a snowball's chance in h*ll, to match you in kits, so I thought that I'd go for books instead, or.....was that a dumb*ss decision?



Well.....you got a long way to go on both counts I suspect...but I welcome the challenge good sir!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is that you bitch slapping me, with your silk glove and challenge....? I need a second job, possibly a third, maybe if I sell a kidney...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2013)

I like the looks of the Coastal Command one, what aircraft is in pic #6?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

#5 and #6 are the mobile bomb racks of the Short Sunderland mate....


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice one's Jan!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Picked these 3 up today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Been looking at the Deadly Duo, what's it like pal?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

In a moment of weakness....need to stay away from Amazon and eBay, too many good deals!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Been looking at the Deadly Duo, what's it like pal?



Actually haven't looked that close at it Jan, I picked it up for less then 5 dollars. Mainly due to the drawing as in the picture below though I noticed at the back of the book it did do some info on different types of B-25's


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cool... 8)

Cheers!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

Vol. I and II of Combat Colors just showed up and Vol. II has some battle damage. Trying to see if they'll take it back and send another. Probably hear something Thursday, hopefully.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2013)

Lots of good stuff here.
Hope you can get that damaged volume replaced Aaron.
This arrived today, half price direct from the publisher. Wanted the Mosquito volume too, but it's out of stock.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Damn that looks like a mighty fine one there Terry. I may have to add that one to the list considering I love bombers. 

Hope they replace your book Aaron.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, Amazon is usually pretty good about fixing things. We'll see.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2013)

Paul, it's available direct from the publisher, currently at half price (£9), plus shipping. Publishers are at Wing Leader | Aviation Books and Collectables
They also have the B-24 'Groups in Focus' which I bought from them recently. Both are worth having, as every Bomb Group is covered, and with a colour section of some photos and profiles. The B-17 book also has colour pages showing all the Group tail colours, and each Group and Squadron codes.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Paul, it's available direct from the publisher, currently at half price (£9), plus shipping. Publishers are at Wing Leader | Aviation Books and Collectables
> They also have the B-24 'Groups in Focus' which I bought from them recently. Both are worth having, as every Bomb Group is covered, and with a colour section of some photos and profiles. The B-17 book also has colour pages showing all the Group tail colours, and each Group and Squadron codes.



Thanks for the feedback Terry. I may just have to check it out


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got the E-mail back and they are sending another Vol. I and picking up the damaged book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will not look, I shall be strong!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2014)

Have you looked yet.......?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nooooooo!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent Guys, glad you will get your replacement Aaron....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2014)

Me to Wayne. These are very interesting books and they give the colors names as well. As to how accurate they are, I have no idea, seeing as I am ignorant in this area.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> #5 and #6 are the mobile bomb racks of the Short Sunderland mate....



Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Delivered today.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2014)

Good stuff old chap, and thanks for the heads up on this one, which arrived today (see, Jan _does_ have some uses!).
All the way from Philadelphia, arriving in a huge USPS sack, weight 4.47 Pounds. Total cost, _including shipping _ = £3.65 !!!
It costs that to send a 1 _*ounce*_ package, 4 x 3 inches, to the US/Canada, via Royal Rip Off Mail !!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice hauls guys.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice hauls guys! Still looking for the Marauder book.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 3, 2014)

As VB said, you can never have enough books.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2014)

.....or too many Catalinas! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Today's delivery....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2014)

Well done fellas, you organised to rent another place Jan so you have somewhere to sleep....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

What the.....why are the two top pics sideways!? 

Just sleep on the books Master Wayne!

See if I can stay away from some further book investments, well.....I need to, think that my computer has given up the ghost!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> What the.....why are the two top pics sideways!?
> 
> Just sleep on the books Master Wayne!
> 
> See if I can stay away from some further book investments, well.....I need to, think that my computer has given up the ghost!



Cos you were lying down when you took the pics?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 4, 2014)

Great haul guys!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> What the.....why are the two top pics sideways!?
> 
> Just sleep on the books Master Wayne!
> 
> See if I can stay away from some further book investments, well.....I need to, think that my computer has given up the ghost!



Not again! Didn't you have this problem just a short while ago?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2014)

With the computer? Nope...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you kicked it, and wound up the clockwork mechanism old chap?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Think that my.....colourful language, shall we say, finally came to the point, where it was too much....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

I failed miserably....







Title: Log of the Liberators

Sub Title: "The illustrated combat record of the B-24 Liberator and of the men and units that flew them in the Second Word War. With over 250 photographs and full color drawings."

At 340 pages, I think that I can be pardoned....

Oh, there's still one there, at amazon.co.uk, for £3.01....

With a bit of luck, delivered this week!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just delivered this morning....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2014)

Good stuff old chap. I'm off to find that Liberator book ..............
EDIT: Done, bought, it's on the way. 
Also bought 'The Eagles of Duxford' - been after that for years, but it's normally at a silly price. Got it at a reasonable price at last.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Excellent old boy! Another good Book bought thanks to me, pints on you, the next time I visit!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd better start saving then, old chap, and ask Marshall, at 'The Lamb', to order an extra barrel of 'Black Sheep' ...............


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2014)

Another P-47 book arrived today - Roger Freeman's 'Documentary History'. Hard-back, 152 pages and looks new - only £4 !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Good one old boy!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice guys!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

Excellent finds you two. Jan, why for how come you failed miserably?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2014)

No wonder I can't find any books on the P-47 B-24s, you guys are hogging them!!1 

Today's receipts. I'm excited about the Wellington book.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2014)

Dave. Send back the wild blue. Trust me.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

Is it not any good Capt. Vic?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2014)

Postie just delivered this. Brand new, so very happy at the price I paid!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yip! Done it again, cheap as.....well..


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2014)

Are there _any_ 'At War' books left in the shops ?!!

You'll like this one old boy, just arrived from 'The Works', by courier.
A mighty tome, at 288 pages, almost all colour throughout, apart from some wartime photos, and reduced from *£25* to £5.99, or only a ridiculously low *£5.00* with the current discount offer added !!!
I've included a couple of shots of sample pages, just to whet the appetite .......
For anyone with even the vaguest interest in the Panther, this book is very well worth having, especially at that price! Not sure how shipping outside the UK would affect things though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice one old boy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dave. Send back the wild blue. Trust me.



Based on your comment I read a little. Looks like my son's cat "Spawn of Satan" might have a new litter box liner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, one a higher note, I got the replacement for the damaged Battle Colors Vol. II. 
Vol. II came from Lindsey Family Books in North Carolina and Vol. I came from Oblivion books in Washington state. Both got here on the same day but one was damaged. All is sorted now, and I owe both book stores a top rating. Fed Ex on the other hand. Anyway, both are excellent and now I just need III and IV.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2014)

Love Ambrose's other stuff, but this one is a cure for insomnia. Tedious unless you are a George McGovern fanatic, then it's just boring.

By the way, I have recently become fascinated with that ugly beast that is the B-24 and it is with that in mind that I ask if anyone knows or has the B-24 owners manual by that British car repair manual company. Is it any good?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes Jim, I bought the 'Haynes Workshop Manual' recently, and it's worth having. The author is, or was, RAFM, and the content is excellent. Lots of 'factory' drawings, diagrams etc, and a 'walk around', in colour, of every section of 'Witchcraft'. Add this to Gary (Geedee) and Glenn's videos and pics, and you could find your way around a B-24 no problem!
If you'd like to see some sample pages, remind me, via PM, of your e-mail address, and I'll sort it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Well, one a higher note, I got the replacement for the damaged Battle Colors Vol. II.
> Vol. II came from Lindsey Family Books in North Carolina and Vol. I came from Oblivion books in Washington state. Both got here on the same day but one was damaged. All is sorted now, and I owe both book stores a top rating. Fed Ex on the other hand. Anyway, both are excellent and now I just need III and IV.



Isn't it 8 books or something, in that series?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Terry, your recommendation is enough. Don't want to burden you with any requests old boy. The deed will be done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2014)

For a few C- and T-Stoff, he'll copy the whole book and have it delivered by curvy redhead!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just noticed that, there's another book 'Log of the Liberators' at amazon.co.uk, this one is £3.04!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2014)

Another B-24 book for a.....delightful price, all 560 pages of it!






What I found, so far:

_An unabridged summary of the Consolidated LB-30, B-24, C-87, C-109, F-7, AT-22 and PB4Y1/-2." From Amazon reviewer W. G. Todd: "This is the only book on this great airplane to really show the incredible contribution that it made in World War II. Production is covered first. Every version of this plane is covered, including navy patrol bombers, reconnaissance, cargo, tanker, and postwar use as executive transports and borate bombers. More than that, every theatre it participated in is described, which is pretty much every theatre in the war. Every unit that used the Liberator in combat is covered with photographs and a brief operational history. It does not stop with its use in the Pacific and the European theaters, it also covers more obscure use such as the Caribbean, Alaskan, antisubmarine use world wide as well as foreign use. Where else will you find use of the B-24 and its derivatives in India, China, South Africa, and by the French? Also covered are the serial numbers for each version, which is helpful when determining the version you have in that old snapshot. This book is packed to the gills with information and photographs, including a fine color section. Whenever I want to know something about this airplane, this is the first book I reach for. I cannot give it enough praise. The title says it all. This truly was America's global bomber. If you like Liberators, this book is for you."_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad you got your replacement Aaron...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2014)

Darn you Jan! Another B-24 book I need to get!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm afraid so old boy....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 8, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> For a few C- and T-Stoff, he'll copy the whole book and have it delivered by curvy redhead!



Terry, can you send me your address again?????????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Isn't it 8 books or something, in that series?


At the moment Jan, I think it's just 5. That's all I can find at the moment anyway.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just been delivered.....











1st. edition and all, from '73! Looks like a good read!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice one, old boy. With a bit of luck, I should have mu copy sometime next week.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hope so old chap, it's a gud yin....
Got an email from those that I bought my P-38 from, it has been 'returned to us by the postal system, due to being damaged in transit.'

.....and..

This damage has resulted in the condition of your title being unacceptable to re-send.'

Thanks a lot 'postal system'!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2014)

Bummer.


----------



## WJPearce (Jan 10, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Hope so old chap, it's a gud yin....
> Got an email from those that I bought my P-38 from, it has been 'returned to us by the postal system, due to being damaged in transit.'
> 
> .....and..
> ...



See, now that is one area that the US postal service excels at. No matter how much they beat the hell out of your package, they will still deliver it as if nothing ever happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah, that bad?
Was looking forward to my P-38 at War book as well..... 
Oh well...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2014)

That sort of thing really annoys me. And insurance, or the never to be known apology, is of little use if the item concerned is rare and hard to find. 
"Oh, but the insurance will cover it!".
Oh yes - but what about the fact that this was the _only_ available copy of that out of production book/kit/ming vase in the World ?
Message to postal and courier/parcels services all over the World - wake up to the fact that what you are handling are CUSTOMERS' property, which they have paid YOU to deliver, SAFELY. They are NOT ****ing footballs to be played with in the sorting office!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah! What Terry said!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just had my Avenger at War and Liberator, America's Global Bomber delivered. As I told Terry over the phone, the need to call was.....well, he had to be warned!
What a (censored) book, told the lad that everything that he have previous about the Liberatior, he could toss in the bin! I'm still speechless....
This is even 'worse' than Marauder Men.....this one will take some serious time to get through!



Oh, pics to follow!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice finds guys!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)

.....and all just for £3!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)

More later.....with a bit of luck!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2014)

Impressive stuff old boy. Seems we were talking about the wrong book though - it's the 'Log of the Liberators' I'm waiting for. Darn!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2014)

WOW! Lots of info!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2014)

Very cool!!! I did not know the Coast Guard used them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fantastic book, to say the least!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jan 11, 2014)

Got Vol. II of Maus.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2014)

looks the Biz Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2014)

Certainly is da business mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice info there Jan!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 13, 2014)

The holidays were kind to me, as well as my brother(picked up a few titles while he was out)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good haul there mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll say!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2014)

AWESOME! After you read it please let me know how the CSS Hunley book is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2014)

Good stuff !


----------



## N4521U (Jan 14, 2014)

Wifey gave me "A Higher Calling"
and I can't put it down.......................
Franz Stigler and Charlie Brown incident.

A must read.

**Now I am almost finished with the book and it mentions while living in Canada he owned a BF-108........... wait a minute..... it's in HARS museum!!!!!! Her it is as it sits in the hangar, under rebuild.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2014)

This one came in the mail yesterday. Looks like a good read. A little light on pictures, but it does show RAF use and Chuck Yeager in the cockpit!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice bit of history in that 'Taifun' Bill.
Interesting looking book Jim. Didn't know the RAF used the B-45. Trials maybe? Don't know of any in general squadron service, and not listed as 'On strength, in service' aircraft.


----------



## rochie (Jan 17, 2014)

remember seeing something about the RAF being part of a secret program doing reccie flights using the B-45, Terry !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quite a nice looking bird that B-45....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2014)

rochie said:


> remember seeing something about the RAF being part of a secret program doing reccie flights using the B-45, Terry !


 Ah! Now that rings vague bells.


----------



## rochie (Jan 17, 2014)

here you go, Operation Ju Jitsu !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2014)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2014)

B*gg*r ! Something else to add to the RAF model collection !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 17, 2014)

Airframes said:


> B*gg*r ! Something else to add to the RAF model collection !



It never ends Terry so stop complaining.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It never ends Terry so stop complaining.



Then it wouldn't be Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2014)

I wish to complain about being accused of complaining .....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2014)

Trying to tell me that you're _offended_, by a supposedly _offensive_ comment? I find that _offensive_....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 18, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I wish to complain about being accused of complaining .....................



Isn't that a double negative which would make a positive?


----------



## rochie (Jan 19, 2014)

Airframes said:


> B*gg*r ! Something else to add to the RAF model collection !


Must admit would look a pretty good and unusual subject for anyone's collection.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2014)

Agreed. But with 1/72 scale anyway Mach 2 unfortunately is the only game in town, injection molding wise.


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2014)

ON LAUGHTER-SILVERED WINGS: The Story of Lt. Col. E.T (Ted) Strever D.F.C.

This well written and thoroughly researched biographical account of the life and times of a South African WW2 pilot (the author's father) is sure to appeal widely. The story is by necessity highly personal, drawing on family history and changing lifestyles as the central figure fights his way through a series of challenging experiences, flying coastal strike missions in the Mediterranean and North Africa, then in the Far East against the Japanese. The story is full of personal perspectives and gets off to a thorough and engrossing operational start, before retracing the personal family story to place everything in context. Images of a lost world haunt the pages, evocative of an era where a decisive individual could challenge the system and get results, despite massive inflexibility within the Services. This work is sure to make a welcome addition to any discerning reader's collection; the story of Coastal Command is often overlooked, with histories focusing largely on the Fighter boys and Bomber Boys of World War Two and their associated experiences. The exploits recorded in this book therefore serve as an overdue reminder of the Unit, and the part they played in the Allied effort.

Ted's wartime exploits include the first midair skyjacking in history, a daring solitary attack on the Italian fleet after losing the rest of his strike team, narrowly surviving being burnt in the subsequent inferno of a horrific air crash in the Ceylon jungle, many emergency crash landings and finally - as Commander of 27 Squadron - carrying out dangerous rescue operations behind enemy lines for members of the Indian Resistance Movement who were operating in the jungle of Burma. Written largely in the first person, and illustrated extensively, these exploits come vividly to life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds like a great and interesting read, will have to look into it.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2014)

Another 'cheapie' arrived from 'The Works' today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

Both of those look really cool!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

This finally arrived, after floating around in the postal services for 17 days.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

_17 days!?_
Have one pondered over the 'Liberator, America's Global Bomber'?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

One is probably going to order it this weekend old chap, followed by another bl**dy bookcase. It's your fault ..........


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2014)

Terry, I'm telling you. Get the book by Blue on the B-24.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Airframes said:


> One is probably going to order it this weekend old chap, followed by another bl**dy bookcase. It's your fault ..........



I have noooo idea what you're gibbering about old chap.....snifter?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

Pass the bottle, old boy !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> _17 days!?_
> Have one pondered over the 'Liberator, America's Global Bomber'?



Just looked for a copy. Cheapest is £15.80, plus the same again for shipping. Methinks the shipping is rather steep, considering the very weighty B-26 book cost under £3.00, _including _shipping, from the USA.
I don't mind the cost of the book, but I'm not willing to pay that much for shipping.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Aaaah.....that means that the one for £3.50 has gone then, bugger!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2014)

That stinks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh well....better luck next time...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just ordered from Amazon.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice!

To me there is nothing more impressive than a head-on shot of a battleship.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

True, a carrier _is_ big, but a battleship head on is just...._massive!_


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't wait, should have these by the end of next week


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Do put up what you think about that B-25 book when it arrives old chap, that's a good boy.....

Have seen some very mixed reviews on that one don't you know....


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Do put up what you think about that B-25 book when it arrives old chap, that's a good boy.....
> 
> Have seen some very mixed reviews on that one don't you know....



Will do old bean, For the most part I am thinking positive as I have had very good luck with books by Schiffer publishing and have not been disappointed. The one I am cursious about is the B-17's in the Pacific. Its 468 pages long and I have not seen to many books on that subject.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2014)

That's some haul there Paul !


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Airframes said:


> That's some haul there Paul !




Thanks Terry, just a little light reading LOL, can't wait till they arrive


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

Excellent Paul, I really like William Wolf's books though the editing can be somewhat lacking at times.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll have to see if I can't find the B-17 book. Martin Caiden did a little on it in his book but I'd like to know more.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2014)

And here I was going to say Wolf seemed a little arrogant to me. Have his B-32 book and the fact that he left out the XB-32 picture with the remote quad fifty peek-a-boo turrets sorta goes against a claim of ultimate to me...just sayin'... Heard another similar complaint about one of his books on line...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I'll have to see if I can't find the B-17 book. Martin Caiden did a little on it in his book but I'd like to know more.



Aaron if your talking about Martin Caidens B-17 book I got it on Amazon for 1 cent. Cost more for shipping and handling then anything. I picked it just because it has some good reviews and well was so cheap to be honest. I really dont know what to expect out of that one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> And here I was going to say Wolf seemed a little arrogant to me. Have his B-32 book and the fact that he left out the XB-32 picture with the remote quad fifty peek-a-boo turrets sorta goes against a claim of ultimate to me...just sayin'... Heard another similar complaint about one of his books on line...



I'll be damned, I just checked and you are absolutely correct.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Aaron if your talking about Martin Caidens B-17 book I got it on Amazon for 1 cent. Cost more for shipping and handling then anything. I picked it just because it has some good reviews and well was so cheap to be honest. I really dont know what to expect out of that one.



I got mine from the school library for free. They were going to throw it away because it was in such bad shape, still had all it's pages and photos but the cover was gone. I have had it for 30 years and have read it multiple times. I think it is a great book. But Caiden was known for stretching the truth to sell a book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh what the....it was only a £10 anyway..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2014)

Interesting one Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2014)

True, 400+ pages I think. Saw one for the IJN Master Wayne, but it got trashed in the reviews! 

Looking to get Shattered Sword and the two The First Team books by Lundstrom later...I hope!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2014)

Shattered Sword is amazing. SYSCOM3 turned me on to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 26, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Shattered Sword is amazing. SYSCOM3 turned me on to it.



Second that comment. Jan, I highly recommend Shattered Sword.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll 3rd it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2014)

Should go just nicely with these two then, right?

The First Team: Pacific Naval Air Combat from Pearl Harbor to Midway

The First Team and the Guadalcanal Campaign: Naval Fighter Combat from August to November 1942

Both by Lundstrom....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2014)

Nah! Those two books suck! Just kidding!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## al49 (Jan 28, 2014)

I will start soon a new thread on the Trumpeter MIG-3 in 1/32 scale that I just started to assembly so, even if it took almost a month to get it from Russia, today I received this book:







It will be impossible for me to read it: it's in Russian ... but there are many nice pictures with English captions as well, like these:






And I must say that the timing was perfect because according to Trumpy instruction the tub colour was "light grey" not exactly the colour shown in those photos.
Alberto


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 28, 2014)

Interesting book Alberto. Have a 1/48 in the stash so will be following the build and taking note.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2014)

That's interesting they used a mixture of green and blue for the interior.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2014)

Good one Alberto, and nice artwork on the cover. Might be worth double-checking the colours, just in case the restoration has used some 'modern' colours. The seat harness is certainly a modern type.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)

nice Alberto.

Jan GET Shattered Sword, excellent Book you will find some very interesting stuff amongst it's pages!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh I will Master Wayne, want to get them all three at the same time....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)

Good luck with it....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just delivered this morning....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2014)

Let me know what you think of the Merchant Navy book Jan, my dad's dad was in it during WWII. Back and forth between the east coast and Italy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2014)

Unfortunately, The Merchant Navy, is just a pic in Churchills Navy Aaron....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2014)

Ahh....ok. No problem.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice score Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2014)

They through this one in with the Battleship book....


----------



## Glider (Jan 30, 2014)

The US Warships of WW2 book is very good. I have most of the series but they were purchased many years ago and are now very fragile. They are worth looking after.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

Anybody know of a really good book on the Merchant Marines?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome Jan...


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice Jan!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Anybody know of a really good book on the Merchant Marines?



Why don't you send an email to the MM ACADEMY @ KINGS POINT NY (not the address)? Maybe they will even send you something for free.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2014)

Cool, thanks Jim!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Two finally came in the mail this weekend


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

As soon as I get the pre-ordered 190 book I'm going to looking into the Fortress Against the Sun.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> As soon as I get the pre-ordered 190 book I'm going to looking into the Fortress Against the Sun.



It's not a bad book Aaron, I wish it had more pictures of the B-17's that flew in the pacific. It does have around 11 pages of serial numbers of B-17s that flew in the Pacific along with a ton of other material. its around 460 pages long LOL.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Paul, will keep that in mind, is it mission oriented?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Thanks Paul, will keep that in mind, is it mission oriented?



I really haven't gotten into it yet Aaron as I am currently reading A History of the Mediterranean Air War 1940-1945 by Christopher Shores and Giovanni Massimello with Russell Guest. But from looking at the book it looks like its written almost like a diary of men and machines and from the beginning of the war with the B-17 in the Pacific but also has mission oriented data so a combo of both formats.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

460 pages....sounds like my B-24 book, nope....sorry, that one's 500+!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you for info Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> 460 pages....sounds like my B-24 book, nope....sorry, that one's 500+!



LOL Jan, but is it any good


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Y
E
S
!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2014)

Couple of good buys there Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Couple of good buys there Paul!



Thanks Wayne, these came today. 

Jan the B-25 is big. Over 470 pages on the aircraft. Heck of a lot of info on it. Bail out procedures, oil line and hydraulic line runs. Even gives spark plug types and battery types along with Squadrons that flew the B-25. Ton of info and a lot to go through. Both actually are thick books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice buys Paul! I like the look of that B-17 book. My latest buy from Red Roo models.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice, I've always liked that plane.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, this one showed up today. Still have 5 more that I am waiting on


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 4, 2014)

Not in my library but I wish. A friend lent me this book which is out of print and goes for stupid money at Amazon. A cracker of a read if you can get a copy. It's the true story of a skittish 418 Squadron RCAF navigator teamed up with a hot shot pilot of an intruder Mosquito. The style is quite humorous and very conversational and holds your interest throughout. Only part way through so far and am enjoying every minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2014)

Good stuff Paul,

sounds interesting Andy...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just invested in....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice one's guys!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice haul Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2014)

As you know gentlemen, your views on a book, or books, are good enough for me to buy them...
So, Master Wayne, Genda's Blade next then, eh?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 6, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> As you know gentlemen, your views on a book, or books, are good enough for me to buy them...
> So, Master Wayne, Genda's Blade next then, eh?



LOL Jan


Newest ones that came today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2014)

You can never go wrong with Christopher Shores, excellent Paul!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2014)

Jan, those last two look pretty good. Fascinated by early Pacific War combat. Please let me know if they are any good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jan, those last two look pretty good. Fascinated by early Pacific War combat. Please let me know if they are any good.



Let you know, as soon as they arrive mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 6, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> You can never go wrong with Christopher Shores, excellent Paul!



yeah I have to agree with you David, I am really liking his books!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2014)

Picked up this oldie but goodie...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 7, 2014)

And at 2Mb per picture, a biggie!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 7, 2014)

Excellent Jim!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice one Vic, I was just thinking I need another book on Italian aircraft


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2014)

Highly recommended. Will send you looking for more information on the oddballs listed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Highly recommended. Will send you looking for more information on the oddballs listed.



Didn't know that Terry was in the book....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh sure, he gets a the 3 page treatment with cut-away! There is even a grainy picture of the early version before they decided he needed that "soup strainer" under the main carburetor intake.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Aaaah....the Mk. I!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just had this gem delivered....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2014)

Will be a great read Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Most definitely Master Wayne!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2014)

Great stuff Jan,

This one just came today.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Didn't know that Terry was in the book....



I resemble that remark, and will give it the attention it deserves, which is - b*gg*r all!
Nice hauls chaps .... and Jan.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure if my copy of SS came with those carrier pictures. Bummer.

Cool Swoose book by the way! Love the look of the early B-17's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I resemble that remark, and will give it the attention it deserves, which is - b*gg*r all!



Not even a sneer, roll your eyes and make a sarcastic comment?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2014)

Not even a 'Hrmmph'. Oh, b*gg*r, I just did !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2014)

I bet that the attitude will change next week old boy....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

And why's that then?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2014)

You'll see old chap....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you going to Pay Terry a visit then Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2014)

He'll soon find out....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 9, 2014)

Terry, there's a man at the door with a mustache. 

To which Terry answers: Tell him I've already got one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't believe I laughed at that


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't believe that I laughed at you, laughing at that....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2014)

I can't believe I laughed at you all, laughing at that.
BTW - I've moved house ... suddenly!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I can't believe I laughed at you all, laughing at that.
> BTW - I've moved house ... suddenly!



LOL Terry, You move in with Jan?

Picked this up cheap for 3.00 bucks each. Not sure if it was worth it or not. Havent had a chance to go through them yet.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, enough of the frivolity. Just scored this one for my birthday - half price from Icarus books:






In case you're wondering, it's an excellent book - THE reference on the Tupolev SB family with plenty of interior pics, schematics and even some colour profiles. Highly recommended!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2014)

AWESOME!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2014)

Sounds good!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 10, 2014)

It is indeed.


----------



## al49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Just had this gem delivered....



I fall in love with this book when I saw your post and I sent right away my order to Amazon.it: received today!!! I will have a lot to read when I will be on the beach next Summer.
Alberto


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2014)

Great book! See that they had a wee mishap with ship profiles, as they're longer than they should be...
Just waiting for my other two books to go with this one....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2014)

One of the more interesting ones I have received over the past week (I'm pretty sure somebody here had posted it), it has a pic of the B-17 armed with a 40mm in the nose. Great information so far.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice buys guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 12, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> One of the more interesting ones I have received over the past week (I'm pretty sure somebody here had posted it), it has a pic of the B-17 armed with a 40mm in the nose. Great information so far.
> 
> View attachment 253935



LOL David, it is a great book and I do enjoy my copy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> One of the more interesting ones I have received over the past week (I'm pretty sure somebody here had posted it), it has a pic of the B-17 armed with a 40mm in the nose. Great information so far.
> 
> View attachment 253935



I just ordered it on your recommendation amigo! Thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2014)

Just got this one in the mail today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)

Cool one Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just got these two lovelies....
If you don't have the two 'The First Team', _get them!_











They should keep me busy for a while....


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys and nice haul there Jan!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2014)

Just received these 

David, if you are really looking for something different I highly recommend you try the IAR 80 book. I think I am going to have to look for more of this series of books if there are more. haven't had a chance to look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

I've actually have had my eye on that one but have not found one at a reasonable price yet. I would be really interested in what you think of it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2014)

Jan, will definitely have to get those two first team books. In the meantime, the following arrives yesterday:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

Very cool Jim! How is it so far?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2014)

More info on the XP-55 than in Balzer's book on the pusher fighter competition, especially the testbed CW. Also includes a little information on the Asaldo(?) Pre - war pusher and kyushu shiden. I am very happy with it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2014)

Excellent, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jan, will definitely have to get those two first team books.



Those two are must have books, have only quickly scanned through them and there's already information overload!

Genda's Blade next me think....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2014)

Some nice books guys. My latest arrived in the mail today..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 18, 2014)

Very cool, Target Rabaul is on my to buy list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2014)

A trilogy as well it seems!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2014)

Sweet score on both of those!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. Jan I haven't read the first one (about Lark force) but the second, 'Fortress Rabaul" is a fantastic read.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)

So, by the sounds of it, another three to add to the ever growing list of must have books...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2014)

Done good Andy!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 19, 2014)

Went by the bookstore over the weekend looking for a certain book (which they didn't have) and spotted this on the clearance shelf on my way out. Haven't seen this particular edition before, so it was a "must have" for the collection.

Has some great coverage of Germany's many weapon programs like Tanks, Submarines, Rockets, Jets, Missiles and even touches on the Nuclear Biological programs. Lots of photos and good examination of each of the weapons under development. Even includes a few of the linear Japanese weapons that were related to the German's projects.

Hardcover with 224 pages, over 80 photos plus 100 illustrations and charts. Roger Ford, Author [ISBN 978-0-7858-3007-8]


----------



## Aozora (Feb 19, 2014)

New books

Bought these about 8 months to a year ago from Air Britain, and via Abe Books from an American bookstore respectively; The Typhoon Tempest Story is as new:






_Genda's Blade_ on 343 Kokutai flying the N1K2-J "George"; Nest of Eagles, detailing Messerschmitt's Regensburg and associated factories 1936-1945:






Spitfires:






More Spitfires:






and one the Mosquito XVIII 'Tsetse' and an old but still good book on the Seafire:


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice haul! Start a library!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree - excellent! And please kind sir, do tell me what the photographic content of that Regensburg book is like!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Agree, but for the Malta Spitfire and Seafire books, what are they like?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice haul!


----------



## Aozora (Feb 20, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I agree - excellent! And please kind sir, do tell me what the photographic content of that Regensburg book is like!



The book on Regensburg covers a wide range of subjects, so it's a little hard to be general; for example production of the Me 231 232 "Gigant" is covered, including photos of them on the production line, showing major components, plus photos of complete ones being tested and on the frontlines...109s are covered in detail:
















Lucky13 said:


> Agree, but for the Malta Spitfire and Seafire books, what are they like?



The Malta Spitfire Vs is really interesting because the author has raised all sorts of possibilities regarding the colours and markings used on Malta

MMP Books

MMP Books White Series 9118 Malta Spitfire Vs - 1942

David Brown's book on the Seafire is older and smaller, but still comprehensive and worth having; there seem to be a few available through the likes of Abe books etc: 

The Putnam Aeronautical Review - Google Books


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Cheers pal!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2014)

Some great buys here.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks brother! I'll have to put that on the want list!

In the meantime, these came while I was away in Baltimore:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2014)

Heavens to mergotroid! You guys have been busy! Nice hauls folks!


----------



## Aozora (Feb 20, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks brother! I'll have to put that on the want list!
> 
> In the meantime, these came while I was away in Baltimore:
> 
> View attachment 254677



An interesting selection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Another few to add to my Escort Carrier Library...





















Which will, including this one, which is at my parents in Sweden....






....take the number of books on Escort Carriers to 8, when delivered...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice score Jim! I had a heck of a time finding the one on the Horton.

Jan - The Little Giants is excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Again, thanks to you lot!  As I said, it'll increase my Escort Carrier books to 8 and 2050 pages!
The Royal Navy one will be interesting, 480 or so pages about their 44 Escort Carriers...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2014)

I need to buy that one then, thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Always a pleasure...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nice score Jim! I had a heck of a time finding the one on the Horton.



Thanks David. I got lucky on that one I think. Now if I could find someone willing to sell Me 262 Volume 4 for a sane price I would consider myself even luckier!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome deliveries guys...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks David. I got lucky on that one I think. Now if I could find someone willing to sell Me 262 Volume 4 for a sane price I would consider myself even luckier!



Good luck with that! I actually ended up setting up notifies on several book sites before I found one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2014)

Volume 4? If so did you get it at a reasonable price?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes, Volume 4 and no but it was the cheapest copy I could find, with shipping it came to a little over $100.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2014)

Even THAT is about four times cheaper than what I have seen for sale! Weird to think of a book as a bargain at that price huh? But what price love?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

The first of my last four Escort Carrier has just arrived....


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2014)

Great ones guys, Picked these up today. Got the B-24 one after more than a few recommended it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh Consolidated Mess is a gem! You will not regret it and it may even make you love the beast!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Already do after this 500+ pages beast, wonder if I'll ever gonna need another Liberator book!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice Jan,

Just ordered these today.

The JG 53 will complete that series of books for me when it gets here.
The Dive bomber and Ground Attack Units will complete that series as well for me


Can't wait for there arrival now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)

Excellent!

I bet between all of us we have one kick-a** library!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh Consolidated Mess is a gem! You will not regret it and it may even make you love the beast!



Thanks Vic, yeah haven't had much time too look at it as my son is reading it now LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I bet between all of us we have one kick-a** library!



Yeah I bet you are right on that one David LOL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Problem is, how the f*ck am I supposed to read that thing!? 
The Japanese one looks interesting, been thinking of getting it, plus the Navy one, time will tell!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Problem is, how the f*ck am I supposed to read that thing!?
> The Japanese one looks interesting, been thinking of getting it, plus the Navy one, time will tell!



I have the Navy one Jan, I really liked it and the reason why I am getting the Army version of the same book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2014)

Look forward to a review and comparison young man!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2014)

Totally agree Dave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Now these two are pure Royal Navy carrier operations in WWII, but the question is....is the Vol. 1 included with other stuff to make the Volume. II, after reading some reviews I'm a tad confused....
Anyhoo, time will tell....

Edit: _Carrier Operations in World War II, by J. D. Brown, edited by David Hobbs

Annapolis: Naval Institute Press, 2009. . Pp. 304. . Illus., tables, append., notes, biblio., index. . $72.95. . ISBN: 978-1-591-14108-2.

The original two volume edition of Carrier Operations in World War II, by the late J.D. Brown, a former Fleet Air Arm Officer, were published over a decade ago. This revised and expanded one volume edition, by Commander David Hobbs of the Royal Navy, himself a prolific author on naval history (Aircraft Carriers of the Royal and Commonwealth Navies: The Complete Illustrated Encyclopedia from World War I to the Present), incorporates both of Brown's original two volumes, plus material the author had intended to include in a third volume, and other new material, to bring the work up to date.

Carrier Operations in World War II is essentially an overview -- almost a catalog -- of quite literally scores of carrier operations during the Second World War. Divided into three "volumes," each covers a distinct aspect of carrier operations.* The first deals with the British experience in Atlantic, Mediterranean, and African waters from 1939 through 1945, which involved an surprisingly impressive number of carrier operations, while the second covers "The Pacific Navies" from December of 1941 through February of 1943 and the third from then through the end of the war. The text provides a concise, usually adequate account of each operation or series of operations, with summaries of ships involved, aircraft inventories, strategic and tactical setting, objectives, and outcomes.

A valuable work for anyone with an interest in the Second World War at sea._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2014)

Love the painting on the cover of that book!

Anyway, these came today and I will start reading the first one this very evening! (Thanks again Jan for the recommendation!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2014)

My head is spinning. To many excellent books..................................................................to little time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2014)

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2014)

Totally agree...bad time to have to tighten the belt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love the painting on the cover of that book!
> 
> Anyway, these came today and I will start reading the first one this very evening! (Thanks again Jan for the recommendation!)
> 
> View attachment 255039



Anytime pal!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2014)

Great work guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bigger than I thought this one....


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2014)

wow!

That is a pretty good sized book...nice score!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree, looks great!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just snapped this one up on ebay, 211 pages of Supermarine Walrus....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2014)

Jan, seriously? Do you just PRINT money when you want to buy another book?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2014)

I wish.... 
Think that it'll be the last one for a wee bit, need to start saving for my trip to mum and dad this year...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2014)

I like the Walrus so that's on the "To Buy" list for sure.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2014)

Not a bad wee book I have to say....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 27, 2014)

HMS Stalker, what a cool name.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah I think the British have it on all of us when it comes to ship names.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Aye, there's a few good ones, HMS Audacity, HMS Avenger, HMS Hunter, HMS Ravager, HMS Reaper....


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 28, 2014)

Recently purchased cheaply 3 ...non-WW2 books... (shock horror)

The Complete Roman Army;
an historical source book that adds much to my understanding and details specific aspects of life, battle, famous events, tactical differences between the maniple and the legio, armour, weapons, tied together with historical facts and some archaeology.

Eastern Mythological Encyclopedia;
fables, Gods Spirits of the Ancient Egypt, Middle East, India, China, Japan South East Asia; 'Does as it says on the can' (*ahem*...book) listing Gods, main/major spirits and other Deities of said cultures, from 3,000 BCE to now mostly revolving around the supossed 3 'great' *warlike* monotheistic's, and from Buddism, Shinto, Zorastrianism, Balanese and others...

The English Civil War (A Peoples War);
a book that follows the events of all sides leading upto, through and after the great slaughter from many insights person, poor to rich, cavalier to roundhead and others written akin to a novel in style with some good images and folios within.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd read them....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice! Good to get "off the farm" so to speak every now and then


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2014)

True!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2014)

Finally after 12 years I decided to complete this collection on JG 53.

awesome books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

Always nice to complete a collection. Makes it easier for your kids to sell after you die.


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 28, 2014)

Wowza Vick lol, if humour wasn't implied , methinks you ripped the proverbial belt off to be allowed to hit where you wished with that 'un; just like playing Speedball on the Megadrive, pass to the goalie, beat him up as he catches the ball then casually walk the ball across the goal line once the goalie is down.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL Vic,

Well post lady just left and now this collection is complete for me as well


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

I've looked at that series before, is it worth it?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I've look at that series before, is it worth it?



Depends David on what you are interested in. Has info on fronts the units went to. Formations and redesignations, Commanders, Key operations, Codes and emblems. Pictures of some units. Lists most if not all sources on where info came for each unit. Its the best series of books I have found that deals with Luftwaffe bombers and dive bombers for time period of operation. 

Me I have always been interested in bomber aircraft so for me these books are a must.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Micdrow, 

I'm detecting a theme with your book purchases...but I just can't put my finger on the common connection!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2014)

Between you, Capt Vick and Jan - you guys are real enablers! 

Thanks, looks like I have another collection to build!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2014)

buffnut453 said:


> Hey Micdrow,
> 
> I'm detecting a theme with your book purchases...but I just can't put my finger on the common connection!




Well if you figure it out let me know as I am still all over the board as far as theme's go at least in my opinion LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Between you, Capt Vick and Jan - you guys are real enablers!
> 
> Thanks, looks like I have another collection to build!



LOL David, I still have at least 3 more books some where in the mail that's are coming.


----------



## Totalize (Feb 28, 2014)

Just purchased this book. Mentioned it over in the acquisitions thread and Wayne Little said its pretty good.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2014)

razor1uk said:


> Wowza Vick lol, if humour wasn't implied , methinks you ripped the proverbial belt off to be allowed to hit where you wished with that 'un; just like playing Speedball on the Megadrive, pass to the goalie, beat him up as he catches the ball then casually walk the ball across the goal line once the goalie is down.



Oh humor (the correct spelling LOL) was definately implied, but on a serious note I think a full collection of a series is worth more on the open market, but in the end the value of something is only based on what people will pay...after you die


----------



## le_steph40 (Feb 28, 2014)

I received these 3 today  Miam !


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2014)

le_steph40 said:


> I received these 3 today  Miam !
> View attachment 255333



Sweet, I wish they would convert all of those to English. Great score


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd say that my library have grown a few percent, the last months.....  
Nice score guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2014)

My other wee obsession that I've got, The Milwaukee Road, bought this one to add to my Milwaukee Road library....seen them go for silly money, this one was not too bad..


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

Delivered yesterday.....one to go, I think.....then try to save it for a while, hopefully!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

.....and this just arrived! Right, got plenty to read on escort carriers now!


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I'd say that my library have grown a few percent, the last months.....
> Nice score guys!



Do you live in a mansion or a castle?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2014)

I wish mon ami!  Yaayyy me though, not bought a book in 12 hours! Going cold turkey here and other withdrawal symptoms....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2014)

That's the last of my escort carrier books, for now, which arrived all the way from Simi Valley, Californa, U. S. of A...last for now anyway! 











Edit: That's seven books about escort carriers, or eight...one's at my parents, should do me for a wee while me thinks....


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow Jan, some real good books there; you posted the Walrus one twice? 8) that's dedication, though a clear plastic wrapped carrier book tends reminds me of UK library book wrappings - mind it could be the era the book was made in - methinks it is new 'old' stock' perhaps.

Thats a point, if the union split happens, might the rest of the UK libraries gain all the its books back from North of Antonines Wall - increasing the knowledge available to the sporonless Southerners, that and we'd have to a Blue Peter national competion for a Saltaire-less Jack variant.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 3, 2014)

Got these today


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice score, Paul!

That book on the 4th FG looks like a good read!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2014)

Good stuff guys. Jan, I may be bugging you for some pics when I build my USS Princeton.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

Good stuff chaps.
Paul, whats the 4th FG book like? I tried getting the 'Debden Eagles' book about the 4th, to accompany my 'Eagles of Duxford' (78th FG), but it would have cost an arm, two legs, and 200lbs of bacon !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2014)

great stuff Jan and Paul...

Princeton hey Andy, on my list of To Do's also...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Good stuff guys. Jan, I may be bugging you for some pics when I build my USS Princeton.



Don't know if these will help, especially the escort carrier books, since USS Princeton is a light carrier, CVL-23 was it?
Found a book about the CVL's by Andrew Faltum, called; The Independence Light Aircraft Carriers, but it hasn't got a good review as it seems, even though it's a book about the CVL's, he seem to concentrate more on the Essex class carriers in the Pacific, maybe if someone has the book....I'll keep looking though, there must be something for those CVL's, right?


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff chaps.
> Paul, whats the 4th FG book like? I tried getting the 'Debden Eagles' book about the 4th, to accompany my 'Eagles of Duxford' (78th FG), but it would have cost an arm, two legs, and 200lbs of bacon !!



Thanks guys 

Terry its a typical squadron signal book, lots of info and pictures and wishing it was thicker as you know there is more info out there but for the price you can't complain. After shipping and handling I think I paid $9.00 for it so it was a good deal 

This one showed up today.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Paul. For that price (less than £5) you can't lose. If you can find 'Debden Eagles', at a reasonable price, by Garry Fry, published in 1970, get it. It's hard back, about 150 illustrated pages if my memory is right, and very good. It was revised, updated and re-released in 1980, in co-production with Jeff Ethell, as 'Escort to Berlin', although I'm not sure of the format or revised content of that re-issue.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2014)

Jan, yes, it's CVL-23 but don't go buying a book just for that please.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

Today's receipt


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice Paul, and David!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Jan, yes, it's CVL-23 but don't go buying a book just for that please.



Not to worry mate, I won't! 
The plan was to buy this book before, until that I read the reviews....






The Independence Light Aircraft Carriers-Customer Reviews


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul. For that price (less than £5) you can't lose. If you can find 'Debden Eagles', at a reasonable price, by Garry Fry, published in 1970, get it. It's hard back, about 150 illustrated pages if my memory is right, and very good. It was revised, updated and re-released in 1980, in co-production with Jeff Ethell, as 'Escort to Berlin', although I'm not sure of the format or revised content of that re-issue.



Thanks Wayne,

Terry,

I have these two. The Escort to Berlin is really good so will have to see about the Debden Eagles. You may find the other one in the picture interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been dealing with an abscessed tooth and as a result I have been having to take sleeping meds. This showed up today which I apparently ordered (at least according to Amazon). I have no idea if somebody here had it or if I had seen it somewhere. At least it looks interesting.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have been dealing with an abscessed tooth and as a result I have been having to take sleeping meds. This showed up today which I apparently ordered (at least according to Amazon). I have no idea if somebody here had it or if I had seen it somewhere. At least it looks interesting.
> 
> View attachment 255770



That looks really good David, how is it?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

It's actually pretty interesting so far. Great sequence of a tug pulling a Horso Glider getting shot down over water.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2014)

Must be quite the meds if you don't remember ordering it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a closet full or model kits from when I was on Ambien of which I remember ordering about half


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 7, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have been dealing with an abscessed tooth and as a result I have been having to take sleeping meds. This showed up today which I apparently ordered (at least according to Amazon). I have no idea if somebody here had it or if I had seen it somewhere. At least it looks interesting.
> 
> View attachment 255770



Excellent book - with a great chapter on the demise of the actor Leslie Howard,


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2014)

Yea, I am really liking this book so far!


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 8, 2014)

Just ordered.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)

On my list as well mate....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Waiting on the mail for all of these 

The Japanese Army one was delayed and still waiting on it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2014)

NICE HAUL!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice ones!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! Some haul there Paul ! 
I recently picked up Bell's 'Air Force Colurs' in an earlier edition, for a very good price. I was quite surprised at the lack of some specific detail, when other, less common markings were included, but a good, and useful book overall.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, I just can't wait now for them to show up. I think I might have to tip our postal woman when they show up as there might be a wee bit of weight coming LOL.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah - tip her with a box of pain-killers, or anti-inflammatory tablets - she'll probably need them !!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Yeah - tip her with a box of pain-killers, or anti-inflammatory tablets - she'll probably need them !!



Probably right Terry as I forgot I have this one on order as well


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2014)

Interested to see how that book will stack up to this one Paul...







Geo


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice references.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Interested to see how that book will stack up to this one Paul...
> 
> View attachment 256028
> 
> ...



Hi Geo, 
I am guessing the volume I am getting has a lot more info. According to Amazon it has the following below. The one you posted a picture of only has 80 pages. 
Hardcover: 436 pages
Publisher: Flying Machines Press; 1st edition (January 1, 1997)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 1891268120
ISBN-13: 978-1891268120
Product Dimensions: 11.3 x 8.9 x 1.4 inches 
Shipping Weight: 4.3 pounds


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Paul, will definitely keep my eyes open for that book.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Thanks Paul, will definitely keep my eyes open for that book.
> 
> Geo



In a Now Forgotten Sky: The 31st Fighter Group in WW2:Amazon.co.uk:Books


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2014)

Th book buying has reached new levels...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Th book buying has reached new levels...



Nah, just getting ready for this years winter reading


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

The meds are helping, haven't bought a book in over a week!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> The meds are helping, haven't bought a book in over a week!



Damn Jan, put the bottle down


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Damn Jan, put the bottle down


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


>




I can't say much in a half hour I promised my son I would take him to a half price book store. May need your med's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Damn Jan, put the bottle down



Ooooh darn it!! 


























I just did what you told me and put the bottle down....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Ooooh darn it!!
> I just did what you told me and put the bottle down....



Damn you Jan, your medicine didn't work for me either


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Damn you Jan, your medicine didn't work for me either



The one to the right, looks very interesting.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

I love Yefim Gordon, those have potential!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> The one to the right, looks very interesting.....



Thanks Jan, yeah going to have to check it out. I picked up both of those for a total of 30 bucks. I think it was worth it LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd think so as well mate....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I love Yefim Gordon, those have potential!



David, thumbing through the soviet one right now and I am way impressed with it. If the German one is just as good then I will be happy. I found both of them brand new for $15.00 dollars a piece at a half price book store. 

Might be one for your library or two


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

The Mikoyan MiG-21 (Famous Russian Aircraft) by Yefim Gordon at Amazon for £5,174,22!!! I'm speechless!!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> The Mikoyan MiG-21 (Famous Russian Aircraft) by Yefim Gordon at Amazon for £5,174,22!!! I'm speechless!!



LOL, it signed in blood. I buy from amazon alot but you have to watch there prices. Some times new books are cheaper then used ones. I have seen the one on the Mig 21 for 20 US dollars in the past so some one is just trying to rip off someone.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Been tempted to send Amazon an email a few times to ask a few questions..... 
Stupidity has hit a high.....or is it a new low?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

A number of the companies use software that automatically either lower or raise prices vs their competitors, sometimes they get in a bidding war with each other. When I was looking to complete my Luftwaffe Classics collection I came across the one on JV44 that was listed for $10k. I contacted the seller to ask if it was signed for a number of former JV44 pilots and initially said they had no idea. I then commented that they had a book listed for $10k and they knew nothing about it? They shortly said the book was no longer for sale and the listing was removed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yefim's book is 'only' $311 at Amazon.com....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2014)

Even at that price, I'd expect a surplus MiG thrown in! Bl**dy ridiculous !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2014)

My Fw190 Vol. Three is a month overdue from Amazon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, it's a book, innit? 












Yet again, cementing (orwhatyacallit) Milwaukee Road as _the_ no. 1 favourite railroad of mine!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Mar 11, 2014)

Got it some days ago in my favorit specialist bookshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

And that's just for the '388!?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2014)

Dang that looks nice, how is it?????


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice one's guys. Well I ordered my last book for a while or purchase for that matter. I want to get caught up on reading some of the ones I have purchased and here it is. Should be an interesting read when it gets here

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll give you a week, before you buy another book....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> I'll give you a week, before you buy another book....



LOL Jan, I have to start saving up for my week off at Airventure at the end of July where I can see the real things and meet some more vets

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

As i said, I'll give you a week!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2014)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> Got it some days ago in my favorit specialist bookshop.



Care to share a link?

Read some good things about this one so ordered it from Amazon:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2014)

Excellent purchases folks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just arrived....












.....and of course there was a..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)

Sweet Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Good one old chap. Worth getting?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd say so old boy, serials at the end of the book....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Might have to look for a copy then. I only have two books (both on the computer) on the P-38, so another one would be useful.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice one Jan, may have to keep that one in mind LOL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, since I had a bit of a luck with the horses (hopefully not for the last time), I bought a few books, while they're still at good values, seen silly prices on these...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice ones Jan!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2014)

Very cool!

I have the Buffalo one, but did not realize there was an entire series. Thanks Jan!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2014)

With all here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2014)

Can't beat a good wom...book! 
As I said, better grab the chance, while they're affordable, before they ask megabucks for them! Looking forward to get them, will be interesting to read them!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2014)

Excellent haul Jan.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2014)

Junkers Ju88: Volume 2 comes out on August 14, 2014!!!!!!!!!!








And this one June 12th!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just delivered.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Received these two today....











.....and this one is a real corker! Looking forward to the others even more now....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice !!!

Here a couple of mine...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice ones my friend!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Sweet Wojek

Some of my haul finally came in these last few days.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice buys Paul.


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Mar 15, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dang that looks nice, how is it?????



It *IS* nice and it *IS* good 

Nearly 400 pages about development, testing and production.
A lot of original technical drawings and pictures, some of it rare ones.

I think, it´s highly recommended.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2014)

Good stuff chaps. With all the books recently purchased by forum members, I'm wondering if book shops the World over are running low on stocks!
And it's all Jan's fault ....................


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Have no idea whatsoever, what you're talking about old boy!




Pint?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)

Three.. please


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Have no idea whatsoever, what you're talking about old boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is, ordered these two today LOL. And thanks for the pint Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Eeerrrmmmm.....still waiting on 7 books!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Eeerrrmmmm.....still waiting on 7 books!



LOL I still have 6 I am waiting on as well


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2014)

......and it's all Terry's fault! 

Pints are on their way btw....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Here you go dear boy, some pics from the Swordfish at War....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks old chap, some rather nice detail stuff there.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 17, 2014)

Edit:

Had server connection problems that left me suspended part way through post.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 17, 2014)

Arrived in the post last week:

Arado Ar 196. Lots of pics of the various marks at the time, but not strong on detail. Have another book on way from Europe.






F4U. Great book with plenty to absorb.






BoB book was salvaged from a throw out pile that landed at were my partner (Hil) works for charity. A little gem.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like some nice additions to the bookshelf, Vic


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2014)

Great stuff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2014)

With all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Have to say that I felt sorry for the mailman today.....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Mar 17, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Have to say that I felt sorry for the mailman today.....



It´s hard, but that´s his job 
Bad for him, good for you.


----------



## stona (Mar 17, 2014)

I've just got home to find volume 4 of 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' waiting for me. 

This is a self professed effort to provide a documentary history of every enemy aircraft brought down over the UK. This volume covers a very brief but very busy period, from 10th September 1940 to 27th September 1940.

I have all four volumes so far published (by Red Kite) and they are a well researched and comprehensive effort, with many photographs and excerpts from both intelligence and police reports amongst other good stuff. 

Some of the police reports lighten what is a pretty grim story. One from the East Sussex Constabulary first establishes the grisly fate of the dead crew of a Bf 110 C-2 which crashed, killing both crew members, on Coppice Farm before adding some interesting detail.

_'One eleven year old boy got a set of spanners and dismantled two machine guns. That evening two policemen, Sgt Hibbs and PC Howard went to his house and took them away saying 'if we don't need them we will let you have them back.'_

Times do change  

Highly recommended.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2014)

Great one's there guys,

This one came today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2014)

Great hauls there guys.
Steve, I've just ordered Vol 4 of the Luftwaffe Crash Archive. As you say, a great collection of books, worth it just for the photos alone, but I did spot a couple of really glaring errors in one of the volumes, particularly concerning the Kenley raid, which surprised me.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn me Jan, I thought I was bad getting 3 packages in the post the other day.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2014)

Do tell Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2014)

Very cool gents!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Do tell Terry!



Mainly the usual repeating of previously published _inaccurate_ information concerning specific details. 
For example, the text for the excellent series of shots showing the Do17 after belly landing, and burning out, at Leaves Green, on the edge of Biggin Hill airfield, on 18th August, describes this aircraft as taking off to attack _*Biggin Hill,*_ with the alternative target being Kenley aerodrome, and that it released bombs on Kenley, was hit by AA fire and crashed, the crew bailing out at low level.
The target _was_ Kenley, part of a coordinated high and low-level raid and, after passing through the PAC devices and AA fire at Kenley, the aircraft belly landed, on fire, with the crew still aboard, at Leaves Green.
Not only is this event covered in many books, and in great detail in at least one, the Kenley raid itself is described later in this same volume!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2014)

Interesting. You should write to them.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2014)

I was going to, and was going to request the inclusion of a 'key', or explanation, for some of the annotations in the reproduced crash reports, but decided not to, mainly due to feeling tired and ill at the time. 
As it happens, a later volume included some amendments explaining the format of the reports, and I suspect errors have also been discovered or pointed out, and will (hopefully) be corrected in future editions.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> It's actually pretty interesting so far. Great sequence of a tug pulling a Horso Glider getting shot down over water.



David,

On the sentence alone I bought the book!

Thanks, Jim






And on Terry's recommendations I bought the following:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2014)

Acquired these as well. The rocket plane book is very well done, with many rare photos and detail drawings.






IMHO This P-38 book is a must. The pictures are pretty plentiful and I have not seen a bunch of them.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Invested in this one, at a very acceptable price....






Looking forward to get it....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2014)

Well done guys..

....should get those crash archives....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2014)

Great hauls there chaps. And yes Wayne, you should get the 'Crash Archives' books - I'm eagerly awaiting delivery of Vol 4 !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't think that I mentioned, that I'm waiting on this one as well....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2014)

And a couple more I have bought recently..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello
Received today


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2014)

Some interesting purchases fellas...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2014)

Jan...buddy....have you left some books out there for the rest of us......


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well.....































More to come....


----------



## Glider (Mar 21, 2014)

Excellent information. You can get a flavour as to how many aircraft were lost on the ground due to air raids.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2014)

Great ones guys and Jan when do you work LOL. Couple of nice ones there 

Thing I cant figure out is I can get some books cheaper even after shipping and handling from Great Britain then I can hear in the states.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2014)

I've noticed that as well. I've gotten a number of books from the UK like that.

Jan - That book looks awesome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Great ones guys and Jan when do you work LOL. Couple of nice ones there
> 
> Thing I cant figure out is I can get some books cheaper even after shipping and handling from Great Britain then I can hear in the states.



Well, long weekends? 
I know the feeling, sometimes you do wonder.....



vikingBerserker said:


> I've noticed that as well. I've gotten a number of books from the UK like that.
> 
> Jan - That book looks awesome!



It is, if you like the Hurricane, _get it!_
50+ pages with serial numbers with some info!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2014)

Great stuff there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2014)

That Hurricane book looks good...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well worth every penny Master Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2014)

It's still regarded as the 'standard' work on the Hurricane, even after 50 years, and has formed the basis for most books on the aircraft, especially the production/serials listings.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2014)

Learned a lot old boy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Well worth every penny Master Wayne!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2014)

Just got it yesterday..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks to be on Transports. Good find Wurger.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice Wojtek,

Latest arrivals for the last few days.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice Gents!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2014)

Excellent Paul. Would like to have one of the Special Ops Liberators.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2014)

I've got one on my list, with a Polish crew....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2014)

Where are you going to put the Polish crew, not to mention a great big bomber?!!
Great hauls chaps, especially Paul. Book shops must be having a bumper time with forum members at the moment!

Volume 4 of 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' was dropped off by the shop owner from next door today, having been left with him when I was out yesterday.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 23, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Excellent Paul. Would like to have one of the Special Ops Liberators.



Thanks guys,

Aaron, if you get that one then I recommend you get Confound and Destroy 100 Group and the Bomber support Campaign by Martin Streetly at the same time. I just got both at the recommendation of Erich.

Thanks Terry, that Luftwaffe crash archive looks really good. Too bad at least for now Amazon has nothing available over here.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice hauls. It would be nice to understand another language or three (though I am well versed in Drunk and Hammered) as there are many, many books that look interesting.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Where are you going to put the Polish crew, not to mention a great big bomber?!!



Hmmmmm......well....eeerrrmmmm...



fubar57 said:


> Very nice hauls. It would be nice to understand another language or three (though I am well versed in Drunk and Hammered) as there are many, many books that look interesting.
> 
> Geo



I'm taking evening and weekend classes in plastered, bombed and sh*tfaced.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2014)

I've got Masters Degrees in all five of those languages - it's English I have problems with !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2014)

Excellent purchases guys...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just delivered....











Think that's all book investments done for this time......I think!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice Jan,


These two came today


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2014)

Good stuff chaps.
Paul, I'd welcome your opinion on the quality and content of that Schiffer 8th Air Force book.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 24, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff chaps.
> Paul, I'd welcome your opinion on the quality and content of that Schiffer 8th Air Force book.



Hi Terry, 

Just started looking through it but it has tons of photographs. Its a WWII photo History book. In the back is roughly 15 pages of color photos of WWII aircraft. Lots of nose art photo's on B-17's and B-24's. Typical Schiffer book as far as print go's. Clear print pictures on big pages. Lot of pictures I have not seen before but also some pictures I have only seen small where these seem blown up with no loss of resolution. All and All I am very pleased to add this to my library.

Terry tomorrow I will see if I can take some pictures or scans of some of the content of the book for you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

....and the 'Yoxford Boys'?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Paul, that would be great. Sounds like one to add to the now over-packed shelves. Definitely need another bookcase - and another room to put it in!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2014)

Another Bookcase seems in order down here too....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 25, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul, that would be great. Sounds like one to add to the now over-packed shelves. Definitely need another bookcase - and another room to put it in!



Here you go Terry, couple of pictures though does not give the book justice in my opinion.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and the 'Yoxford Boys'?



LOL Jan, the Yoxford Boys book published by Eagle Editions Ltd publishing. If you have the Jagdgeschwader 300 series books they are along the same lines as far as layout of book goes. Lots of pictures of aircraft that flew with the squadron unlike other types of books that do specific squadrons. Really nice book from what I have seen so far.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks very much Paul! Looks like I'll be adding that one to the list!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2014)

Much obliged Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks guys,

Some pictures from the Yoxford book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks like some excellent reading and research material Paul. Very nice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2014)

JG300 books equivalent...then it must be GOOD!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks guys.



Wayne Little said:


> JG300 books equivalent...then it must be GOOD!



Yeah Wayne its really a good quality book from what I have gone through so far. I have way to many books these last few months and now need to sit down and read them through.

My last one came today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2014)

Good for you Paul, it's an excellent book. The only thing it lacks are pics of the Graf Zepplin version.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 26, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Good for you Paul, it's an excellent book. The only thing it lacks are pics of the Graf Zepplin version.



Thanks David, by chance you wouldn't have the He-111 or the Ju-88 one's. At some point I want both but not sure which to get first.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2014)

I have the Ju-88 Vol 1 and I love it, Vol 2 and the He 111 Vol1 I do not believe are out yet at least in the US but I will!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 26, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have the Ju-88 Vol 1 and I love it, Vol 2 and the He 111 Vol1 I do not believe are out yet at least in the US but I will!



Very cool, which aircraft do you think was done up better then as far as book layout


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Very cool, which aircraft do you think was done up better then as far as book layout



For me the 4 volumes on the Me 262 are the best so far, but honestly I have not read a bad one out of the series yet, The Hs 129 and the 2 volumes on the Me 163 are probably my 2nd favorite so far but if he Vol 2 of the Ju 88 is as good as the first, that will move into 2nd place.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 26, 2014)

My Father-in-law just rescued this one for me:


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Excellent stuff gentlemen!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 26, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> For me the 4 volumes on the Me 262 are the best so far, but honestly I have not read a bad one out of the series yet, The Hs 129 and the 2 volumes on the Me 163 are probably my 2nd favorite so far but if he Vol 2 of the Ju 88 is as good as the first, that will move into 2nd place.



Thanks David.

Very interesting there gumbyk.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2014)

The 262 volumes are exceptional...and set a great standard for the rest to meet or exceed...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 27, 2014)

I guess its because it has Jets, I never have been a big fan of the Me-262 or any other jet of WWII. They look cool but something about those piston engines is what I like. Then again I always did prefer bombers


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2014)

It finally showed up.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 27, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It finally showed up.



Congrat's Aaron, so do you have the whole set now


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2014)

Unless they come out with Volume Four. Yes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2014)

Dang IT!! Mine keeps saying it will not ship until April or May.


Good on you Aaron!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 27, 2014)

Good stuff guys.

A couple more references added to the library came in't post yesterday for future builds.

AR 196











Wyvern


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2014)

Very cool!

The Wyvern looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 27, 2014)

David, I got on Amazon and and ordered through another book store and canceled the original order. It took two weeks to get it but I got it.

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2014)

That's what I need to do then, thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, must get that Wyvern book!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 27, 2014)

The only place I found it at a reasonable price Jim was through the Aviation Megastore who gave a good discount on the tallied mail charges, so I was quite pleased.

Here's the link:

AviationMegastore.com


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Vic! Much obliged amigo!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

Well done Guys, yes cancel your order and go elsewhere David even try the Book depository UK at a good price there at the moment!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2014)

Just ordered this book, printed in 1967. Should be an interesting one 

Suppose to cover the following.
The 9th Air Force in World War II Fighters - Bombers - Reconnaissance - Troop Carriers - From the Desert to Central Germany


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2014)

Cool Paul!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2014)

With Wayne.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Well done Guys, yes cancel your order and go elsewhere David even try the Book depository UK at a good price there at the moment!



That's exactly what I did, thank you Aaron and Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2014)

440 pages and where possible, the author includes a listing of all aircraft and their operational history and were possible the cause of loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2014)

Sweet Jan!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2014)

I love the art on the book cover, nice score.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice one Jan!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

Good one old boy - don't think I've seen that one before, either.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Never heard of it, or seen it, until I stumbled across it on Amazon dear boy....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

A new publication perhaps?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nope old chap, publisher is Aston Publications Ltd and it was released the 21 of September 1989....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm. Don't know how I missed that one then! Might have to find room for a copy methinks - after I've found room for a new bookcase !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2014)

One shall inform old boy of aforementioned literary work, as soon as the business transaction has been finalised by the actual and symbolic handing over of this paid for property...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

Jolly good old chap. One shall look forward to one's appreciation of said work with anticipation.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Just ordered these today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice Paul, I really enjoyed _Dust Clouds in the Middle East_. My shipment today:


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Great ones there David!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2014)

Hell's teeth! More books with members of the forum than in the national libraries of our respective countries !!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 4, 2014)

I feel so behind.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2014)

Noice!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 5, 2014)

Got this a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 5, 2014)

cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2014)

That does look nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2014)

Does look alright...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 6, 2014)

It's coming from a Dutch scholar, with emphasis on the Dutch POV of the campaign. Came highly recommended. I'm trying to broaden my library to include voices other than American during that time.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2014)

Just started reading the first one, an account of Britain's aircraft industry, and the start of it's decline, post war to the early 1960's - very interesting so far.
The other one arrived today, and is crammed with stuff as shown in the sample pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like a couple of must buys old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2014)

Well worth it old chap. The first one is on offer for not many pennies at 'The Works' - Steve grabbed if for me, so I didn't check the price.
The superb 9th AF book came from Jasmine Books in Southport - 22 of those little gold coloured round things, including shipping, which was rapid - ordered Friday, arrived today!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2014)

Happened a few times buying on Amazon, buy the book one day and arrived next day, remember thinking 'what the.....that was _fast!'_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 7, 2014)

Both look excellent!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2014)

That 9th airforce book looks really interesting there Terry, Might have to add that to the wish list


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 7, 2014)

Agreed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2014)

Well done Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2014)

Good stuff Terry! Looks like I'll have to buy another one.


----------



## al49 (Apr 10, 2014)

Received recently:

The first one will be very helpful for my recently starter Trumpeter model.





Guess why I ordered these









Alberto


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 10, 2014)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> It's coming from a Dutch scholar, with emphasis on the Dutch POV of the campaign. Came highly recommended. I'm trying to broaden my library to include voices other than American during that time.



I'll second my support for anything written by Peter Boer. He's one of the best historians for Dutch military (esp aviation) during WWII - I've been exchanging notes with him for a number of years now and you'd be hard pressed to find a more thorough researcher. He's also a really nice bloke...a true Gentleman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Apr 10, 2014)

Got the this book recently. Picked up the Kindle edition for our I-Pad.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2014)

That really is an excellent book, I hope you enjoy it as well.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2014)

latest to arrive.....Kagero mini booklet and the Bf109F book from MMP


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice one's Wayne. The Bf-109 has my attention 

Picked these up today at a half price book store. Looked interesting but I know next to nothing about either one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2014)

Good hauls chaps.
Paul, 'The Forgotten Few' is an excellent book, and pulls no punches regarding the way the Poles were treated by Britain and her allies at the end of the war, just to 'keep sweet' with Stalin. A good partner to the book is 'For your freedom and ours', concentrating on the Kosciusko squadron, by Lynne Olson and Stanley Cloud, and well worth reading - and remembering.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Good hauls chaps.
> Paul, 'The Forgotten Few' is an excellent book, and pulls no punches regarding the way the Poles were treated by Britain and her allies at the end of the war, just to 'keep sweet' with Stalin. A good partner to the book is 'For your freedom and ours', concentrating on the Kosciusko squadron, by Lynne Olson and Stanley Cloud, and well worth reading - and remembering.



Thanks Terry, Will have to add it to my wish list then. Its early yet but starting a wish list for the EAA this year as some books on Amazon are just way overboard and well I know I can get them at least regular price there.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, I know what you mean. I saw a couple of books on Amazon recently, which I nearly bought, but fortunately found them much cheaper elsewhere. I've just ordered 'The Fighting Cocks', the history of 43 Squadron, RAF, direct from Pen and Sword, as they have a sale on at the moment . Normal retail price is £25, got it for £12.50 !!
It's worth having a look at their web-site, as there's some good stuff at reduced prices.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice fellas! Paul, does the Vichy one go into any detail with the French-Siam war?

The one I've been waiting for since April last year FINALLY arrived (with a few others):






Book 3 of Fw 190 is awesome! Some of the weapons used on it I'd never heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice ones there David,

I didn't not see any reference to it. Here is a picture of the subjects covered. Let me know if you can't read it and I will see about making a scan tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Nice ones there David,
> 
> I didn't not see any reference to it. Here is a picture of the subjects covered. Let me know if you can't read it and I will see about making a scan tomorrow.



I can read it well, thanks for the info!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2014)

Good stuff fellas, glad your fw190 book finally arrived David....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice David. Your gonna like the 190 book. I haven't put it down yet.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks fellas! You are right Aaron, I really like this one more than the other 2. The whole Luftwaffe Classics series is just awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2014)

they sure have done a good job on them, that's for sure...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just been delivered by the nice postman.....





































All I can say is, if you can find it and it doesn't cost one of your legs, arms or one of your nuts...._get it!_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2014)

Well done again Jan!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2014)

I second that. What a tome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Up for a cuppa and another wee look in the book....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice one old boy. Rather like the old Harleyford book, and then some !


----------



## Totalize (Apr 15, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> That really is an excellent book, I hope you enjoy it as well.



Hi David.

Yes. Excellent book. I have now finished it. It was a very good read.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> The whole Luftwaffe Classics series is just awesome!



And best of all they just re-issued the Ho 229 book so it can be picked up at a reasonable price. Now why can't they do it for Me 262 Volume 4?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2014)

Bomb load page was an interesting one to post Jan, good one..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> And best of all they just re-issued the Ho 229 book so it can be picked up at a reasonable price. No why can't they do it for Me 262 Volume 4?



A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2014)

They were cheap.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

leave something for the rest of us Jan...

my latest to arrive....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2014)

Excellent fellas, I really love the books MMP puts out.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2014)

Good stuff chaps. The Thunderbolt ETO book is a nice one, and with free decals - which I didn't know about until my copy arrived!

This arrived today, a heavy tome of 344 pages, illustrated throughout in B&W and colour, up-dated and revised from the original - and half price from Pen and Sword !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2014)

Good one Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2014)

Excellent hauls!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2014)

....and another one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2014)

My word. Such erudite members here!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2014)

Sweet guys, how's the Hungarian one there Wayne. I have been contemplating that one for a while?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, they were pretty much 2 for 1, sooo.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Sweet guys, how's the Hungarian one there Wayne. I have been contemplating that one for a while?



I like it Paul, and impressed with it, think you can see a short vid of the whole book on their website...check it out.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> I like it Paul, and impressed with it, think you can see a short vid of the whole book on their website...check it out.



Thanks Wayne, will have to check it out.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2014)

Got these .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

Good stuff Wojtek...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2014)

Great stuff chaps.
Wojtek, am I right in thinking that the 303 Squadron book was originally published around 1941 or '42? It's mentioned in the two books I have covering the Squadron during WW2.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes Terry you are right. The first book was originally published in 1942 in the Great Britain in English . In Poland , the book was issued in 1943 ( three editions in occupied Warsaw ) and one in Kielce in 1944. It was translated into many languages including the German one. Also it was republished about 30 times.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2014)

Some mighty fine purchases gentlemen. I was just going through the last few pages and got to wondering; the thread is 184 pages deep so far, how many books have been purchased? and I'm thinking 98% have been purchased by less than 1% of the membership(You know who you are.) As has been mentioned a few times before, if all these books were combined in a room(building?), it would be one heck of a reference library.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2014)

It sure would George! And we (the members) often have the advantage of that - at a distance - when we ask for info that other members (that 1% ?) then dig out of the books purchased!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2014)

I have dug out the few I have a few times for info on asked questions. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2014)

Hard on the wrists with the heavier volumes though !


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2014)

Great scores guys! Like the look of that Hungarian book Wayne, high on my 'to get' list!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

A4K said:


> Great scores guys! Like the look of that Hungarian book Wayne, high on my 'to get' list!



Go for it Evan, rather interesting stuff mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2014)

Airframes said:


> It sure would George! And we (the members) often have the advantage of that - at a distance - when we ask for info that other members (that 1% ?) then dig out of the books purchased!



True, I might have bought a couple, tops.....for those few (couple) that I've bought, they're to help others out, whenever needed and possible....always nice to help and/or to return a favour!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2014)

Talking of which....
















Not being one who fiddle in 1/72, if someone want that size of the decals....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2014)

Very cool, I'd love to have that first one.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2014)

I really should get the Stirling book. Apart from the Squadron Signal book, and the Warpaint edition, oh, and the Pilot's Notes, I have very little on the Stirling. I suppose I'll have to blame Jan again .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2014)

That's a blame that I can live with old boy....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2014)

I really don't have a lot on the Sterling myself and I've always loved how regal it looked.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2014)

Two blames for Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2014)

Better not show my latest bargain then..... 







*About this book:*

The Short Stirling, derived from Short's flying-boat range was the RAF's first four-engined bomber of the Second World War. It entered service in 1940, having more than its fair share of teething problems. This detailed and illustrated book recounts how the bomber came to take a major part in the strategic offensive until 1943, forming the equipment of 3 Group, Bomber Command. Then it was switched to transport duties, Stirling crews gallantly playing a major part in the Arnhem landing after towing gliders to Normandy and again during the Rhine crossing. Crews have recounted for this book some of their memories of these events. The Stirling Bomber offers the most extensive coverage of the aircraft's career yet to appear. It is supported by maps, performance graphs, production details and listings of aircraft used by squadrons. Many of the photographs have not been previously published. 

Contents: 
List of illustrations; 
abbreviations and terms; 
Preface; Prologue: 
Just Remembering; 
1. A Project Defined; 
2. Tribulations and Trials; 
3. Into Service; 
4. Let Battle Commence; 
5. Daylight Interlude; 
6. Increasing Momentum; 
7. A Super Stirling; 
8. The 1942 Offensive; 
9. Enter the Mk. III; 
10. The 1943 Offensive and Finale; 
11. Escape from Denmark; 
12. A New Role; 
13. Preparing for the Invasion; 
14. Adventure over Arnhem; 
15. The Last Rounds; 
16. Passengers and Freight; 
Key to Camouflage Colours; 

Appendices: 
1. Stirling Airframe Serial Numbers, Associated Mark Number and Engine Marks; 
2. Summary of Stirling Squadrons; 
3. Summary of Stirling Training and Miscellaneous Units; 
4. Serial Numbers of Stirlings Allocated to Squadrons; 
5. Long Service and Outstanding Stirlings. 
6. Sorties flown by Stirling Squadrons of 3 Group, 1941-4. 
Index....

I think that you can still find at Amazon from £8 and up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2014)

Which Stirling book do you think is better?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2014)

got this with yesterdays goodies too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2014)

Three on the way, all at very good prices - especially the Haynes manual at half normal retail and free shipping, with the other two at £5 and £4 respectively, plus minimal shipping !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice hauls....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2014)

Wayne, check for corrections in that book - there were a _lot_ of caption errors, and some detail errors, in the first edition. For example, on page 21, captions for the photos state it's an attack on the Central Registry in Holland, in 1944, when it is, in fact, a series of shots taken during the raid on Shell House, Copenhagen, in March 1945 !
There were other caption errors regarding the Mark of aircraft too, which can be very misleading !!!
Hopefully though, these have now been corrected !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2014)

Page 21 error still remains Terry....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2014)

WHAT !!??!!
In that case, take some of the caption info with a BIG pinch of salt! The reference pics are useful though.
I noticed many similar errors in the Lancaster book, by the same author, where _details_ in the reference pics are incorrectly described, or sometimes even guessed at !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Which Stirling book do you think is better?



I'll let you know as soon as I get it mate....hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice hauls guys!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2014)

Stirling at War is definitely a book worth getting....plenty of nice pice etc..











Didn't know that the Stirlings undercarriage retracted in two stages....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2014)

What came today, the Blenheim Book is awesome and I cannot wait to dive into _The Loss of Java_ both of which I have seen here, THANKS!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2014)

Done good there David!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2014)

Really nice buys here.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2014)

More empty book shops around the Globe !
Two of my recently-purchased books have arrived today, and I'm expecting delivery of another bookcase later today too!
Anymore books, and some of the furniture will have to go, to make space for more book shelves ( and model display cabinets) !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2014)

I actually need to buy another bookshelf myself


----------



## Totalize (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow you guys must have amazing book libraries, especially if you have been doing this for more than 5 years.
My library is paltry compared to what some of you guys must have. When I see guys buying 5 or 6 books at a time I think
they really must have one heck of a library.

Then there's me. I just purchased the kindle version of JAAF aces 1937-1945. No great shakes here mind you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2014)

Every great library started with one book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2014)

True....and there's plenty of good deals on Amazon...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2014)

Well said amigo!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 25, 2014)

Great one's guys!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Every great library started with one book.



True...  Of course, if you don't have any book you can start it with a bookshelf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I actually need to buy another bookshelf myself




You don't say!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2014)

The Hazards of not being able to sleep....
Just found and bought this at a bargain price...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Delivered today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2014)

......and just snapped this one up....






.....for £0.01!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2014)

And the trophy for the fastest growing library goes to....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2014)

_Mr. Terry Fox!!_

(applause)

Speech! Speech! Speech!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd like to thank my agent, Mr Bertie Swettishperson, for pointing me in the right direction, most of the time, the production teams at Amazon, WH Smith, P&S, and others (you know who you are,lovies), and, of course, Argos, for providing the latest book case. I really don't want .. er.. _need_, I mean _need_, this award, as I have run out of space for book cases, let alone bl**dy stupid awards. And it looks nothing like Kelly Brooke anyway .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2014)

Bravo, three cheers for Terry!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2014)

Here, here!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Have a large snifter old boy....!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just delivered....

















Have to say, with the Macchi C.202 Folgore book, it finally hits home what a beautiful machine she was/is.....and that Italian camouflage and those marking......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2014)

i'll second that...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice one old boy. I might be asking for some reference pics, as I've just accepted a commission to build a Stirling diorama, together with a painting.

This one arrived today. In 'as new', pristine condition, and only £3.99 !
BUT!!!
Imagine my surprise and delight when, on turning to the title page, I found these signatures !
Signed by the author, Chaz Bowyer, and Gp.Cpt 'Hamish' Mahaddie, PFF, at the 1990 Pathfinder's reunion !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2014)

Now, that's a pleasant surprise what!


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 28, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nice one old boy. I might be asking for some reference pics, as I've just accepted a commission to build a Stirling diorama, together with a painting.
> 
> This one arrived today. In 'as new', pristine condition, and only £3.99 !
> BUT!!!
> ...



Tell you what, since I'm in a generous mood I'll give you 8 quid for it and double your money! How's that sound? Do we have a deal?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 28, 2014)

AWESOME!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks chaps, I am rather pleased.
And Buff, I'm trying to think of the right words to reply to your generous offer. One of them, I think, might be 'Off' ...............


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 28, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Thanks chaps, I am rather pleased.
> And Buff, I'm trying to think of the right words to reply to your generous offer. One of them, I think, might be 'Off' ...............



Something like "Yes, that's a great idea. I'll get it *off *in the post to you today!" perhaps?.....Ok, perhaps not!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 28, 2014)

First three I found at a used book store. Last one was from my brother.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2014)

Excellent find Terry! Nice haul there to VZ! I'd be interested to know if the Bismarck book is any good.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 29, 2014)

What's the Little Bighorn book like? I visited the battlefield last summer - simply amazing! Read Donovan's outstanding "A Terrible Glory" about that infamous battle. Would be interested in your thoughts on the Lakota version that seems to be the focus of your new purchase.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow...some great purchases!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 29, 2014)

buffnut453 said:


> What's the Little Bighorn book like? I visited the battlefield last summer - simply amazing! Read Donovan's outstanding "A Terrible Glory" about that infamous battle. Would be interested in your thoughts on the Lakota version that seems to be the focus of your new purchase.



Might be awhile before I can crack it open. Yeah, I'm trying to balance my personal collection with books from the white and Lakota viewpoint.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2014)

Delivered today....well worth the pennies, as both are like _new!_


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2014)

Today's Receipts:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2014)

I echo the post above.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2014)

Oh Yeah!


----------



## Wildcat (May 3, 2014)

Nice haul!


----------



## Micdrow (May 3, 2014)

Nice haul guys


----------



## Micdrow (May 3, 2014)

Just ordered these today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 3, 2014)

I also picked this one up today.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> I also picked this one up today.



Any good?

You'll love the Il-2 book....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2014)

Excellent, and I totally agree with Jan on the Il-2 book!


----------



## Micdrow (May 3, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Any good?
> 
> You'll love the Il-2 book....



Haven't had a chance to read it Jan, I picked it up for 6 bucks at a new/used book store today.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2014)

Cool...
Been thinking of getting it myself....


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2014)

Nice buys.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2014)

Good stuff Paul.

my purchases from yesterday....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (May 4, 2014)

Sweet Wayne,

Could not help myself and ordered these today as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2014)

Wonder how those Regia Aeronautica compare today, being......what is it, 25 years old?


----------



## Micdrow (May 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Wonder how those Regia Aeronautica compare today, being......what is it, 25 years old?



First one published in 1976 and the second one in 1986 but yes will be interesting as I do have more modern day Italian aircraft books. I am hoping though for more different pictures then anything though 

Here are the two I have already.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2014)

Been looking at those, are they any good?


----------



## Micdrow (May 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Been looking at those, are they any good?



I like them


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2014)

Oh crap....another investment then!


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2014)

Oh great, more enabling to us 

That is the first time I've seen the Volume 2.


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2014)

Good stuff chaps, and you'll really like the Luftwaffe Crash Archive series Wayne!
Paul, let me know what you think of the Lancaster book when you get it please. I've seen it going for a good price here in the UK, but didn't know whether it was worthwhile, or another 'also ran'.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2014)

I do Terry, thanks.

Jan the ANR book is a good one, go for it!

And looks like you have scored big again Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2014)

Cheers Master Wayne....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2014)

Excellent hauls guys! Way to go!


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2014)

Went ahead and ordered this anyway, as I spotted one brand new, at under £6 including shipping !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2014)

Smashing old boy!


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2014)

Can't say no at that price old chap. Even if it's mediocre, there should be at least a couple of decent photos - and it fills one spare slot on the shelves, with the other Lanc books!


----------



## Micdrow (May 6, 2014)

LOL Terry, still waiting on mine to arrive. Hopefully later in the week.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2014)

Whoa, that looks nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2014)

It do, it do!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2014)

With all above Terry.


----------



## Donivanp (May 7, 2014)

I had tp pick up so Bf-110 stuff for my build. I had nothing but the old Squadron in Action book. I picked up "Modelling the Messerschmitt Bf 110" and "Messerschmitt Bf 110 Zerstörer Aces of World War 2 by John Weal" on my Kindle and in book format I picked up "Messerschmitt Bf 110 Hirsch, R. S." (Areo) and "The Messerschmitt Bf110: Over All Fronts 1939-1945 Nauroth, Holger" as well as "The Messerschmitt Bf 110 in Color Profile: 1939-1945 (Schiffer Military History) Fernando Estanislau"


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 9, 2014)

*Westland Wyvern* – 4+ Publication: Recommended by Vic, but didn’t have to go overseas for it. Found it in California for a good price! Yeah! Will use if I ever build the Trumperter kit.
*The Harlem Hellfighters* by Max Brooks: Mel Brooks son, wrote World War Z. A graphic novel loosely based on the true story of the 369th Infantry Regiment and the trials and tribulations they had to endure on both sides of the trenches.
*Fairey Rotodyne*: Needed a book on this hybrid aircraft for Airfix and Revell(?) kits. Flipped through it and it seems quite readable, but would have liked pictures of it fitted out with a passenger cabin.
*Vengeance!*:Book on the Vultee Vengeance that someone on the forum inspired me to buy. Funny quirk of this book is that towards the end of the book, the final section is bound upside-down and backwards, as if the book was meant to be read from either cover! Weird!
*Zoukei-mura CONCEPT NOTE SWS No. 1*: Doesn’t sound familiar? This cryptically titled book is about the Kyushu J7W1 Shinden. It’s part history/part build report (from the company that made the 1/32 kit…are you listening Wayne?)/part model show picture book with Japanese and English text. I was on the fence about purchasing this book until I realized that all the reference material I have is in Japanese! It didn’t answer all the questions I had, but gave me more information than I had before.
*The Lockheed P-38*: If you are a fan of the P-38 then this is a book you. Appeals to me because of the various one-off 38’s shown. Did you know that there was more than one version of the up-swept tail built and flight tested? Me neither!
*Ship Strike Pacific*: Great cheap photo book (on the used book market) with tons of US sea strike pictures!
*Various RED STAR Soviet/Russian books*: Yefim Gordon… Also they were all half or less off the cover price!
*AIR CORPS* by J. V. Mizrahi – Buy This book! A Sentry book with TONS of inter-war/pre-war aircraft pictures. Curtiss A-18 interior pics anyone?
*IL PIAGGIO P. 108*: Picked this up for a couple of bucks at a recent model show. Text in Italian, but many interior pics of the P. 108T. Sweet!
*SUPERFORTRESS* Squadron/Signal: I have only bought one S/S book that was weak…and this isn’t it.
*Battleship and Cruiser Aircraft of the United States Navy 1910-1949* by William T. Larkins: I guess I was expecting a book more like his “Surplus Aircraft” book, though I don’t why… Anyway, the best book on the subject I would imagine.
*Boeing B-29 Superfortress “The Ultimate…”* by Wolf: Ultimate if you care about the color of every piece of the Superfort, not so if you were expecting never before seen pictures of the odd-ball experimental versions.
*Nest of Eagles*: Again a forum member recommended this and I’m glad he did! Not through it all yet, but so far so good
*Bombs Away*: Basically a coffee table book on the 8th AF (IIRC). Bought it on the discount table a Barnes Nobles. A few pictures that I haven’t seen. Would not have died if I passed on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2014)

Awesome Jim!

I've been looking for the Piaggio 108 book myself.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2014)

A nice library.


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2014)

Great hauls there guys!!!


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2014)

Fantastic scores guys!

What's that Lanc book like Terry?


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2014)

Evan, it's 'paperback' size, in heavy card cover and, to be honest, rather clumsy in layout, with a somewhat haphazard presentation and a distinctly amateurish feel, almost a brief overview. The first 100 or so pages are dedicated to Avro history and products up to the present day (!), and comparisons with other aircraft types, some of which seem rather illogical and unnecessary in my view.
That said, there are some good photographs, many in colour, a few I hadn't seen before, and some interesting general information. Although more suited to the absolute layman, for the cheap price I got it for, it's a relatively useful reference for some details here and there, when used in conjunction with other references.
It would have benefited greatly though, if in a larger format, such as A4, as the compact format detracts from the visual impact.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with aircraft, but I have a photo that has made a book cover. So I am just a little excited. Hope yall don't mind it I post it here. The title of the book is Va. West Va. Selected Poems.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2014)

Awesome Aaron, well done!


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2014)

Well done Aaron !


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2014)

With Dave, good on ya Aaron!

Terry, thanks mate. Not an 'essential' for the Lanc reference collection though then, by the sounds.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2014)

Not really Evan, but worth having if you see it cheap. I got mine from Bookmart Ltd, in Leicester, UK, which is also where the book was originally published in 2008, so maybe a connection. Brand new, at £5,92 including shipping, so not a great lot to shell out. I'll admit that a couple of the photos, including colour interior shots, were able to confirm some details and locations of such things as antenna, mounting brackets etc, when compared to photos elsewhere, so certainly not a waste by any means.
It would be a very useful basic reference for the layman, as already mentioned, which is probably the intention, but can't truly be considered a 'serious' reference work for the more 'educated', as Robertson's or Mason's volumes are.
The other Lanc book I posted a week or so ago, also bought by Jan, is a different matter, and is a good reference for the systems and weaponry on the Lanc, especially descriptions of the radio/radar and nav aids etc., and again has some excellent reference photos. This can also be had at a very reasonable price, if you shop around.


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2014)

Dang Terry, that kind of sucks. I still have not received my copy. The B-24 book I got was a disappointment as well as it just came today. Glad I didn't pay a lot for it.

Congrat's Aaron on the cover photo


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 9, 2014)

Great picture Aaron!


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2014)

Nice work Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2014)

Thank you guys. The author sent me a copy of the book also. So you could consider the post legal on this thread.


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2014)

Part of a haul of books bought for 10 Euro at a flea market! 








B-17 Fortress B-29 Superfortress At War – Roger A. Freeman, David A. Anderton
Fighter -Bill Gunston
A Guide To waterline Model Ships – Kelvin Holmes
Imperial War Museum Duxford 
Model Ships – Vic Smeed
Modern Commercial Aircraft – William Green, Gordon Swanborough, John Mowinski
RAF Today – Alan W. Hall
The RAF , Royal Air Force Briefing Book
Royal Air Force 2003
SlingsbyT67 Firefly Prospectus

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2014)

Excellent hauls lads!

_Bl**dy_ well done Aaron, mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 10, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2014)

Excellent work Aaron!

great score on the books Evan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2014)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2014)

Thank you Jan!


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2014)

Nice haul Evan.


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2014)

Dzieki Wojtku!


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2014)




----------



## A4K (May 11, 2014)

Back at ya my friend!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 11, 2014)

Thank you Wayne.!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Thank you Wayne.!



Good work is rewarded my friend!


----------



## Micdrow (May 17, 2014)

Picked this all up for less then 45 bucks today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2014)

Congrats on the cover Aaron. Have some bacon.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2014)

Thank you George!


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2014)

Great scores Paul! Two aircraft I love.... (have flown in a Li-2  )


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2014)

Good stuff Paul, my latest arrival...


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2014)

Ohhh nice one there Wayne!!! There a Bf-110 build in your future


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2014)

Now are those REVI books all in English? I always thought they where multi-lingual, no?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Ohhh nice one there Wayne!!! There a Bf-110 build in your future



Do have a few....gotta build one sooner or later Paul....



Capt. Vick said:


> Now are those REVI books all in English? I always thought they where multi-lingual, no?



Jim, this one is in English.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Donivanp (May 19, 2014)

Now I could be using that one. Sweet


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2014)

THAT looks like a tasty book Wayne


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2014)

Nice one Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2014)

Cheers fellas...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2014)

Let me get this straight. You're a Swede, living in Scotland, that somehow has an affinity for old US railroads? Amazingly small world we live in, no?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Let me get this straight. You're a Swede, living in Scotland, that somehow has an affinity for old US railroads? Amazingly small world we live in, no?



Guilty as charged!  
N&W was the railroad/railway, their A's, J's and Y's, that got me into this with American trains, the number one spot has now been taken over by CMStP&P, better known as Milwaukee Road....

Plus, I draw the line at '76, pre Conrail....

Sucker for them there old logging railroads as well....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Let me get this straight. You're a Swede, living in Scotland, that somehow has an affinity for old US railroads? Amazingly small world we live in, no?



Not just that, but also American Muscle cars. I swear, he is a closet Yank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2014)

Hahaha! Definitely!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2014)

D*mmit!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2014)

Jan, the farm I grew up on had a lot of what they called Bogey tracks used by the Surry Lumber Company when they logged it. There was a lot of narrow gauge track used for their rail road system.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2014)

I was lucky to find both for less than $30 and they came in today, I cannot wait to crack them open!





On the bad side, I need another fricken bookcase!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2014)

Well Done David, great buys, especially the price!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2014)

Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to say, Congrats, Aaron!
It took ten days to get it from UK


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2014)

Thank you Shinpachi, I hope you like the book.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2014)

An elegant book with graceful cover photo, Aaron.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2014)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2014)

To go with the 1/32 Uhu....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2014)

Jan could you do your usual expanded coverage on those two? Had my eye on them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 25, 2014)

Yea, I would appreciate that as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2014)

I'll be glad to, as soon as I receive them lads....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 25, 2014)

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2014)

be lookin in on that too Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2014)

As soon as they arrive, I'll put some pics up Master Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2014)

appreciate that mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 27, 2014)

Picked this up today. Thought I might use it for a reference on Tamiya kit.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

Agreed...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2014)

Awesome Aaron, gotta love the A-10...a mean mother....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2014)

Now why in the heck would they even think about getting rid of that beast?!?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2014)

The kinda bird, that you'd want to stay in the good books with!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2014)

No doubt!


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I was lucky to find both for less than $30 and they came in today, I cannot wait to crack them open!
> View attachment 263364
> 
> 
> On the bad side, I need another fricken bookcase!



Perhaps you need to purchase one more book David...






Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2014)

Nice ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2014)

Yea that's on the book shelf too. 

If I had the talent, believe me I would!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Now why in the heck would they even think about getting rid of that beast?!?



Jim, they have extended funding on A-10 and the EA-18 both. Here's the thread with the link. Hope that made sense.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/sitrep/good-news-40885.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2014)

Picked up the first three at Old Warden, on the way back from Duxford, and the other via the 'net, at a measly £4.92, including shipping, from Germany !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2014)

Lysander and spies. A great combination.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2014)

VERY NICE TERRY!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2014)

Great combination of classics there Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2014)

Another Luftwaffe Classic, to be released in Nov of this year!!!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2014)

Nice Terry, I have the Confound and Destroy book. Very nice book.

Can't wait for the Junkers Ju-52 David, it will be on my wish list.

Picked these up a couple of days ago. Not books in the sense but still very good.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

sweet!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2014)

Just picked these four up for 5 bucks each. I now have 7 out of the 10 in the collection. Lot of interesting things in these books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2014)

A nice set...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, actually I decided to go back and pick up the last three. At 5 bucks a piece I couldn't loose as now my collection is complete

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

Awesome, I have the complete set for their WW1 series.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2014)

Where did you get the series?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

In this neck if the woods they are sold at Ollies Bargain Outlet. The amount of pictures is pretty impressive.


----------



## A4K (May 31, 2014)

Great scores guys!


----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Where did you get the series?



I got mine through a store chain that's in my area.

Half Price Books, Records, Magazines, Inc.

So the book series above is not great quality pictures. Its more like a collection of articles, newspapers and magazines during WWII. Lots of info you normally would not find in a book on WWII. Really quiet fascinating really for the price. I got almost all of mine for around 5 dollars a piece.


----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2014)

Normally I don't get really excited about a book but was just able to order this one and can't wait to see it. I have seen parts of this one in the past. I also has detail layouts of turrets for aircraft and covers a ton of weapons from WWI till the 1950's 

Hardcover: 1156 pages
Publisher: Long Mountain Outfitters, LLC; 2nd edition (2007)
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0974272442
ISBN-13: 978-0974272443
Shipping Weight: 7 pounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2014)

Whoa, NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2014)

Cool stuff!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2014)

"Down But Not Out" by Maurice Mayne,Mark Ryan. 

Maurice ‘Moggy’ Mayne was a cricket-loving air gunner in the Second World War, with a pretty girlfriend back home in rural England. His turret was in a Bristol Beaufort and his pilot had to fly with almost suicidal bravery at giant German warships before releasing the torpedo. No wonder Moggy’s first pilot cracked up and his second liked to drink. When he was shot down, Moggy miraculously survived – unlike his best friend Stan. Moggy was sent to Stalag Luft VIIIB, an infamous German POW camp near the Polish border, where he was badly treated. Fearing losing his beloved girlfriend Sylvia forever, and risking recapture and execution, he saw the chance to escape alone, thus beginning an epic journey through Nazi-occupied Germany. As the Gestapo shot other escaped British servicemen, Moggy Mayne came agonisingly close to lasting freedom. Instead, as the war neared its end, he had to face the horrors of the ‘long march’ west – and he felt his life slipping away. Would he ever see his Sylvia again?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not military as such, but this was delivered today, 500+ pages about Milwaukee Road and the building of their western extension and I L-O-V-E the book and grown even more fond of that particular railroad!











I also snapped this one up today at Amazon for £6....






......and as soon this one is available, I'll buy a copy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice one's guys!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 2, 2014)

Geeze Louise,..................I'm out for four days and everyone has new library. Excellent buys folks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2014)

Everyones in the mood for buyin'


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Everyones in the mood for buyin'



To bad there isn't a lease mode. Some I wouldn't mind seeing to see if it really was worth buying LOL


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 3, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> To bad there isn't a lease mode. Some I wouldn't mind seeing to see if it really was worth buying LOL



Google Books will give you a limited preview.

Here's the preview for "Down But not Out"

Google Books


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 3, 2014)

Mushroom books also does a great job of previewing their books with low res slide shows of the entire contents of some of their books. Check out their website.


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2014)

Great scores everyone!


----------



## FalkeEins (Jun 4, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I was lucky to find both for less than $30 and they came in today, I cannot wait to crack them open!
> View attachment 263364




....spotted these too at a give-away price, thats less than half the normal price of ONE volume - Eagle Editions remaindering their stock ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe so, but I was pretty happy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Finally found one at a decent price, soooo.....snap!  

*The Lancaster Manual: The Official Air Publication for the Lancaster Mk I and III 1942-1945 (RAF Museum)*

_All the essential technical details, including instructions for ground crews, handling and flying notes, electrical and radio equipment, airframe design and armament, are to be found within these pages, affording a uniquely authoritative - indeed definitive - reference source on the Lancaster Marks I and III._







*All in all, 521 pages of Avro Lancaster!*


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice one old boy - I might have to invest myself don't you know !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

Sweet!
___________________

Recently received the following two. The first one I got based on the conversation we had about it from several folks that had purchased it - what a real gem! I love the Zwilling concept.

The 2nd one I have been looking for over a year and finally found a copy at a price that I got to keep my first born. It is the best book I have found yet that covered the Chinese Air Force in WW2, 320 pages of pure goodness!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2014)

Great buys amigo!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2014)

Got the first of the He 219 books today....



Airframes said:


> Nice one old boy - I might have to invest myself don't you know !



Next one on the second hand list old boy, is £35.49....


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice Jan!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2014)

More pics to follow, when I've been able to decide what to share.... 

All I can say now though, if you like or are going to build the Uhu, *GET THE BOOKS!*

The No. 311 Squadron book, is also a good investment!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Jan, if you don't mind can you check to see if there is any info on the B-2 version of the He 219? There was a thread started by somebody looking for it and we could only come up with very little. Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2014)

What the.....double post!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hey Jan, if you don't mind can you check to see if there is any info on the B-2 version of the He 219? There was a thread started by somebody looking for it and we could only come up with very little. Thanks!



I'll see what's in there.....


----------



## FalkeEins (Jun 6, 2014)

..Vol 3 of the Lela Presse "Luftwaffe Seaplanes" arrived ('Les hydravions de la Luftwaffe') - 410 pages A-4 hardback, French text, extended captions in English. Vol 3 covers (among others) the Do 24, Ju 52 (see), Beute types

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 6, 2014)

Awesome fellas! (and thanks Jan).


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2014)

Top stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2014)

The seaplane book looks sweet, even if it's mostly written in French!

Jan the 219 books look like must haves, even at that price. Motivated me to get this, which looks to dovetail nicely with yours...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Hey Jan, if you don't mind can you check to see if there is any info on the B-2 version of the He 219? There was a thread started by somebody looking for it and we could only come up with very little. Thanks!



No luck with the B-2 version matey....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> The seaplane book looks sweet, even if it's mostly written in French!
> 
> Jan the 219 books look like must haves, even at that price. Motivated me to get this, which looks to dovetail nicely with yours...
> 
> ...



Been thinking about getting that one as well, how is it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2014)

Very scholarly but very interesting. Few pictures, but the ones there are are significant. I ain't mad at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well worth getting then....I think!

Cheers!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2014)

About half the book is made up of correction suggested for other 219 books.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

Cool....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2014)

As per recommendation by Robert Middlemiss, RCAF, it was only £1.05, so I snapped it up...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2014)

That looks might interesting!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sure does, think it's 300+ pages or something....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2014)

Another purchase inspired by the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2014)

This forum, with its inhabitants, have a _lot_ to answer for! 

What's it like, it's on my wishlist....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2014)

Jan, what can I say...it's a mushroom book! Great stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> This forum, with its inhabitants, have a _lot_ to answer for!



Sure do...


----------



## stona (Jun 9, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Very scholarly but very interesting. Few pictures, but the ones there are are significant. I ain't mad at it.



Oddly enough the thread mentioned above prompted me to finally order a copy!

Previously I received this:






Definitely NOT light reading. It is concerned with the cultural, social and political responses to bombing rather than the strategic or ethical aspects. In this it is very good and has a wealth of information covering the often forgotten bombing of Italy (around 60,000 killed, similar to Britain and France) most of which was new to me.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 9, 2014)

Hit a used book store for the first time in a few months. Great place, traded in some books for credit and found these gems.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2014)

Those last two look like real gems! Great finds!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice one's guys!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2014)

Well done...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## FalkeEins (Jun 11, 2014)

a couple more French language titles added to the library







Heimdal - the 404th FG in the battle for Normandy (a P-51 FG title also due soon...)











and from Lela Presse - a nice Luftwaffe rudder markings/aces title


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice stuff Neil, thinking about that Aces title myself!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice guys,

Jan I have the Hurricane and the Spitfire one. May have to get the Lancaster one now LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 11, 2014)

It finally came and full of info that's for sure.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 11, 2014)

Good Lord those are some tomes!


----------



## FalkeEins (Jun 12, 2014)

will come in very handy for that Airfix Lancaster - and I'm intrigued by the reference to a bombsight 'computer'


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2014)

Just ordered these today

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2014)

Excellent! I really enjoyed Lt Col Stout's book and the Rabaul series were awesome. The Baptism one looks really interesting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice work Paul, you'll catch up to Jan in no time...!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice work Paul, you'll catch up to Jan in no time...!



LOL Wayne, I don't think I will every catch Jan or David though fun trying


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2014)

That would be like catch up with Master Wayne, in the model.department.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2014)

Like that's even possible!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2014)

Think that we'll have a protestant pope, before that'll happen!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> LOL Wayne, I don't think I will every catch Jan or David though fun trying



It's all about the fun and enjoyment!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2014)

Newest finds today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweet Paul! 

Here are mine this past week:







The 2nd book is about the TB-3 and Pe-8 Heavy Bombers the Soviets used in WW2 and has a ton of pics! I had no idea the TB-3 was later equipped with turrets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice scores there David, the Putnan book is always a good score. Fist from the sky looks interesting as well.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 15, 2014)

David, I have to shop where you shop amigo! Great finds!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2014)

Sweet Guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 15, 2014)

Some great looking books there Dave!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2014)

Two more waiting on for the mail to deliver


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Gents, and nice Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks Gents, and nice Paul!



Thanks guys,

Now the part I hate the waiting LOL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Yip! Agree!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 16, 2014)

Got this nice little booklet in the mail today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2014)

8)


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2014)

Morning one and all. Went to a function at the Canadian Warplane Heritage on the weekend and they had a used book table and I picked up the following books.

Sharkmouth 1916-1945 Arco-Aircam Series No.21 published 1970

Focke-Wulf 190 Acro Series 18 published 1968

Soviet Air Force Fighters part 2 published 1978

Hawker Hurricane Portfolio published 1986

Battle of Britain by Len Deighton (hardcover) published 1980

Stuka Ju-87 published 1980

Mustang at War Published 1974

Japanese and Italian Aircraft Published 1985

Lancaster Published 1979

Warplanes of the Luftwaffe Published 2001


and 1 non WWII book


The Canadair Northstar by Larry Milberry published 1982








Got them all for just $20.00 Canadian which made Jeff a very happy boy.

Cheers,

Jeff

ps. The super good looking kid in the picture, top left corner, is a wonderful boy, a remarkable boy....okay...its me as a seven year old.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice haul Jeff. I won't comment about the photo .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ahem.....coffee time me thinks.....oh, nice haul btw!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice gents!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2014)

Great one's guys,

That B-25 in RAAF service looks good, may have to put that on the old wish list


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 16, 2014)

Excellent hauls folks, looks like a lot of good reading.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2014)

great stuff Guys...


----------



## Glider (Jun 17, 2014)

Just received Christopher Shores Volume Two of the History of Mediterranean Air War Feb 1942 to March 1943. All 736 pages of it. Now to find time to read it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2014)

Excellent, I'd imagine it's as good as the first!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2014)

Glider said:


> Just received Christopher Shores Volume Two of the History of Mediterranean Air War Feb 1942 to March 1943. All 736 pages of it. Now to find time to read it



Damn another one on the wish list.


----------



## Glider (Jun 18, 2014)

It is. The first section is very interesting its a summary of ebb and flow of combat as written by the pilots of both sides. Briefly there is no doubt that the arrival of the Spitfire even in its Mk V version had a huge impact on the morale of both sides. We can look back and agree that the 109F was at least as good as the Spit V and the G was a big improvement but on the ground floor the fact that it was a Spitfire weighed on the minds of the German pilots. Also all parties held the other pilots in high regard. Most of the German pilots agree that their priority was to fight the allied fighters and this was in hindsight an error as the allied bombers nearly always got to the target, whereas the German bombers suffered heavy losses.
Most of the Germans felt sorry for the Italian pilots, there was nothing wrong with their skill but the aircraft were generally obsolete.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2014)

*Help!* Recently purchased "Barbarossa Victims: Luftwaffe Kills in the East", a Mushroom Model Magazine Special, but it was missing pages 90 91.  Does anyone have this book and is willing to make some high quality scans and forward them to me? Thanks, Jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2014)

YIKES! That blows!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah...and the pages where falling out and there was a lot of high lighting in the book. In the end they gave me a full refund and said keep the book. So I got that going for me. I just would like to get the missing pages!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry Vic, don't have that book but if I do at some point I will make the scans for you. That sucks!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> *Help!* Recently purchased "Barbarossa Victims: Luftwaffe Kills in the East", a Mushroom Model Magazine Special, but it was missing pages 90 91.  Does anyone have this book and is willing to make some high quality scans and forward them to me? Thanks, Jim
> 
> View attachment 265345


 
Picked up a new one, together with my three Battle of Britain books, PM me your snailmail address and I'll send it over to you, as soon as I have it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2014)

As I don't have any books on Battle of Britain, I picked up these three.....
















......and I saw this one for a few pennies, brand new and after Jim's (Capt. Vick) wee mishap with his copy, I picked it up to toss it in his direction when it arrives....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2014)

Most generous Sir! Indebted to you!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice Jan, you will like the Battle of Britain then and now book.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2014)

A good selection there Jan old boy, and I agree about the 'Then and Now' book.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2014)

That one gets added then, nice haul Jan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2014)

Some fine additions gents!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Picked these up today in the top picture and just ordered the last two today as well


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the bottom left like?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> What's the bottom left like?



Jan,

It examines the psychology, myths and reality of the kamikaze program. Detailed accounts of training, weapons, and actual attacks, by air and sea, illustrate the idealism of young men wanting to die for the greater glory of their nation. What caught my eye is it names some of the pilots, what they did before the war and what some of them did during the war. Looks quite fascinating to be honest.

Assumming you are talking about he Kamakaze book


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2014)

Arrived today....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 21, 2014)

I have that book, very good read!


----------



## stona (Jun 21, 2014)

I just got my Part II of the Mediterranean Air War. It's exactly what you'd expect, as good as part one, and it goes nicely with the Malta Spitfire years and Hurricane years 
I also got this from a rather different historical period.







A different take on the sexual mores of our nautical forebears, but also a lot of fascinating stuff. It doesn't make you want to talk like a pirate though 

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2014)

Arr! That be good then young Steve. Won't be 'aving those silly pie-rate aaacents round 'ere then !


----------



## stona (Jun 21, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Arr! That be good then young Steve. Won't be 'aving those silly pie-rate aaacents round 'ere then !



Very good. I always seem to sound more like a farmer than a pirate as in the old 'get orf moiy land'. 

Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2014)

Some people need to get off the rum!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, I'd heard you were making an effort to do so ...........................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2014)

Say it with me now...SODOMY


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2014)

BOOTY!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2014)

That's how the whole "ARRRR" got started, originally it was "ARRRRR???????????????????????"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2014)

I wonder if Jan wants to purchase all books about the WW2 Aviation in all the world or from the local bookstore only..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2014)

Jan is going for broke I suspect....everything everywhere....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Well, no chance to catch up with you in kits Master Wayne, so I thought that I'd least _might_ have a fighting chance on the books department....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

I am not so sure Jan, we still have not seen floors 7, 8, 9 and the basement of his warehouse.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Which is probably one, of several storage facilities!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

True dat!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2014)

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 22, 2014)

LOL guys,

Well finally a few started to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2014)

Paul... nice buys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Right, since it's the 75th anniversary of the Battle of Britain next year, I thought that I'd increase the library with a couple of investments....got these two for just around £20 each and free shipping, which is acceptable, seeing what kinda silly prices they sometimes goes for....












.....and talking about silly prices..

This one went for about the same, as the two I snapped up!
A 





......and this one, went for even more!






Also, see that the 'Phase 3' and 'Phase 4' starts at £74.90 and £369.66 respectively in New/Used at Amazon, it could be worse!

Plus, Battle of Britain was between 10 July– 31 October 1940 (3 months and 3 weeks), so Phase 1/2 will do for now, until a Phase 3 shows up for a decent price, or I'll find someone who's willing to donate a kidney, for me to sell...whichever comes first! 

Do I really need the Phase 4?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I am not so sure Jan, we still have not seen floors 7, 8, 9 and the basement of his warehouse.



Think I know where they got the idea to the TV series 'Warehouse 13' from, only difference is, the TV series is about weird stuff, while Master Wayne's Warehouse 13, contains books and kits!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2014)

How is that missing planes book?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 22, 2014)

Excellent purchases folks!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> How is that missing planes book?



He doesn't know ...... it's missing.
I'm on me bike ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Which runs on hippocroccofrog oil.....


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> How is that missing planes book?



Its ok Vic, definitely a data book. No pictures or profiles in the book at all which was very disappointing. Hoping for pictures to go with the data. Good for researching crews and such could have been done better.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Airframes said:


> He doesn't know ...... it's missing.
> I'm on me bike ...........



LOL Terry!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just for a laugh, that Jagdwaffe Phase 4 Battle of Britain, next one is £369.66, then £546.55 and finally....(drumroll please)....£999.00!
Somehow, I don't know why.....I don't expect them to sell those in the near future, or at all!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Its ok Vic, definitely a data book. No pictures or profiles in the book at all which was very disappointing. Hoping for pictures to go with the data. Good for researching crews and such could have been done better.



Sorry to hear that. What a bummer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Its ok Vic, definitely a data book. No pictures or profiles in the book at all which was very disappointing. Hoping for pictures to go with the data. Good for researching crews and such could have been done better.





Capt. Vick said:


> Sorry to here that. What a bummer.



Totally agree lads, helps a bit, profiles and also have a face to the name....would have been disappointed as well...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 24, 2014)

Those prices are stupid Jan. What are these people thinking? Hope you find them A LOT cheaper dear boy. Anyway, I picked up two cheapies at the LHS yesterday. The Reggiane Fighters in action is very interesting. Covers the Re-2000 through the Re-2005.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice Aaron!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice score Aaron!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2014)

Aaron, I have always wondered how those walk around books compare to the in action series. What do you think?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just delivered....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2014)

Totally forgot about this one....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Aaron, I have always wondered how those walk around books compare to the in action series. What do you think?



Capt., the Inaction series is just that. You get some history and a few mission stories with photos. The Walk Arounds are a bit more techish and you get a boat load of detail shots. They were put together for the modelers. The B-29 book has shots of the interior through out as well as engines and wheel wells and gear. Hope this helps.


----------



## Totalize (Jun 26, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Totally forgot about this one....





Jan, 

you must be spending hundreds and hundreds of dollars, no I should say hundreds and hundreds of pounds a month on books from what I have seen here. How do you do it?? Enquiring minds want to know.

Very jealous I am.

Dave.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2014)

Only a few are new, most are used, bought on Amazon, for £0.01 and up, some are found on the bay with sometimes free shipping...
On occasion you're lucky and get them dirt cheap, like these latest ones, the two Battle of Britain Jagdwaffe were about the same price as when new, free shipping, the other books on the same subject was from £0.01 to not very much more, shipping on Amazon is £2.80 though.
Then you also have The Works (right Terry?), which also have good deals on occasion, so, it's not as much as it looks, seen far too many books at silly prices, thinking......aye right mate, watch me!

Mind you though, I've bought books for pennies, said to be used etc., but when receiving them....they bl**dy look like new!

Always worth looking at ebay, Amazon and other 'old' or second hand book shops....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Capt., the Inaction series is just that. You get some history and a few mission stories with photos. The Walk Arounds are a bit more techish and you get a boat load of detail shots. They were put together for the modelers. The B-29 book has shots of the interior through out as well as engines and wheel wells and gear. Hope this helps.



Thanks Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2014)

You're welcome sir.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Great scores there guys!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Just ordered these today.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2014)

Wow ! A nice set... Paul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks guys, cant wait to get them. Hate waiting two weeks but should be interesting when they come.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2014)

This one, is inspected and repackaged, to go west....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2014)

Great haul !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wondered what **** I had bought this morning when it was delivered, weighed like a ton of bricks the blasted thing!
Looking forward to go through the Battle of Britain book, to say the least!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice Jan!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Couldn't resist....3 for 1 pretty much, can pay sometimes, to do the shopping at night!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh boy, oh boy..


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice stuff old chap. Any room left, in your flat, to walk around in, these days?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2014)

If you stay glued to the wall old boy, then.....hmmmmm..


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 28, 2014)

received a couple more for the stash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2014)

Well done guys!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice! You can never go wrong with John Vasco's work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

True....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

good stuff...couple added to my pile....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2014)

Jealous Wayne. Look like a couple of real keepers there!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

Man I'd love to have the one on the Emily, nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Just _two_ Wayne? You're slacking mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 29, 2014)

Sweet ones there Wayne, just ordered these this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 29, 2014)

Love the Japanese publications, just can't read the caption but the photograph is second to none.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

I really enjoyed _On Spartan Wings_, if you want to get a great book on Marseille _The Star of Africa _is excellent.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

I've got Franz Kurowski's Star of Africa at my parents in Sweden, great book! The Coastal Command Losses is excellent too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Pheeeeew! It's a bit on the heavy side to with in your lap to read, that Battle of Britain, Then and Now...then again, it's massive in size and 800+ pages!

Just looked through the RAF losses, Luftwaffe next....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2014)

Donivanp said:


> Love the Japanese publications, just can't read the caption but the photograph is second to none.



Totally agree! There is a translation market there for sure!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

£23 one ebay.....not too bad, seeing that they're £72.74, £231.07, £252.65 and £3000.00 on Amazon......


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2014)

Great.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2014)

Can't go wrong with those Mushroom books Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Certainly can't....


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 29, 2014)

This is not new to my collection but I did just re find it and rediscover it.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2014)

Some great looking books guys! I received this one in the mail today.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2014)

That looks interesting


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jealous Wayne. Look like a couple of real keepers there!



Actually not bad, glad I grabbed 'em...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Delivered today....has a nice three way colour profile of Spitfire IX, BS513, PK*Z.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 30, 2014)

Good scores everyone.


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 30, 2014)

Just got this in today from Amazon used books.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2014)

Those look sweet, are they in English or German?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2014)

Normally I don't do this so I hope these two are all pictures LOL. They are in German and I can not read German so we will see. Probably be a month before I get them as they are coming from over sea's but we will see.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2014)

Never heard of that series.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Never heard of that series.



Yeah neither have I David but they do have a bunch of German squadrons so really kind of interesting to see. Both are being shipped out of Great Britain so I figure at least 3 to 4 weeks before I get them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 30, 2014)

> Those look sweet, are they in English or German?



It's just one book but it is in English. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0764304798/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 1, 2014)

Donivanp said:


> It's just one book but it is in English.
> 
> Zerstorergruppe: A History of V./(Z)LG 1 - I./NJG 3 1939-1941 (Schiffer Military/Aviation History): Ludwig von Eimannsberger: 9780764304798: Amazon.com: Books



Thanks for the link, another one for the wish list LOL


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 1, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Normally I don't do this so I hope these two are all pictures LOL. They are in German and I can not read German so we will see.



these are reprints, pretty cheap I imagine so all is not lost! Also in the same series published by Motorbuch are histories of JG 5, JG 301 (Reschke), KG 51, KG 55, KG 53 - only the JG 5, KG 51 and JG 301 books have been translated into English. If you have the Kagero 'Miniatures' series (specifically in this instance their four booklets on JG 27) then you'll find they have translated chunks for you..ie the intro of Vol IV of the Kagero book is pages 233-234 of the Ring/Girbig book..


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 1, 2014)

FalkeEins said:


> these are reprints, pretty cheap I imagine so all is not lost! Also in the same series published by Motorbuch are histories of JG 5, JG 301 (Reschke), KG 51, KG 55, KG 53 - only the JG 5, KG 51 and JG 301 books have been translated into English. If you have the Kagero 'Miniatures' series (specifically in this instance their four booklets on JG 27) then you'll find they have translated chunks for you..ie the intro of Vol IV of the Kagero book is pages 233-234 of the Ring/Girbig book..



Very cool and thanks for the info. Looking forward to getting these then


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 2, 2014)

Ordered this today.

Messerschmitt Bf 110/Me 210/Me 410: An Illustrated History Hardcover 

For the first time, this richly illustrated book offers a comprehensive, detailed examination of the legendary Messerschmitt Bf 110, Me 210, and Me 410 series. By 1935 the Bf 109 had made Messerschmitt the leading manufacturer of fighter aircraft in Germany. The twin-engined Bf 110 followed on its heels in 1936, a type the Luftwaffe took on in large numbers as a long-range fighter, heavy-fighter, fighter-bomber, night-fighter and reconnaissance platform. As its successor, Messerschmitt developed the better performing Me 210, which flew for the first time in 1939. But this airframe soon began manifesting serious design flaws, and accidents with the Me 210 quickly started piling up due to the types questionable flight handling characteristics. The Luftwaffe refused to accept any more aircraft as a result, and at a stroke the types overzealous full scale production ground to a halt. More powerful engines and a number of design changes saw this aircraft produced from 1943 to 1944 under the designation of Me 410, and as such the type gave an excellent accounting of itself in service with the Luftwaffe.

Messerschmitt Bf 110/Me 210/Me 410: An Illustrated History: Heinz Mankau, Peter Petrick: 9780764317842: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2014)

Good one Don.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice books and the Hurricane book is handy....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2014)

good on ya Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Cheers Master Wayne....

I just realised that.....I've got 33(!) 'at War' books!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2014)

Bet he hasn't got 'Hippocroccofrogs at War' though ................ very rare book - quite large too ............................


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Coat is there and the door......well, you already know where the door is....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2014)

I heard that book smells Terry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Bet he hasn't got 'Hippocroccofrogs at War' though ................ very rare book - quite large too ............................



I thought you had the market cornered on that Terry. Your name does appear in the book quite often. 
I'll get me coat.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I thought you had the market cornered on that Terry. Your name does appear in the book quite often.
> I'll get me coat.



In quotations or regarding the supremacy of the slim, aerodynamically perfect Wildcat over the Spitfire....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2014)

Only 33 Jan? There must be many more....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, there's another one for the Hurricane, a couple I think for the Spitfire, Lancaster, don't have the Mustang yet....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2014)

You will track them down soon enough...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yip....


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 6, 2014)

Nice one's Jan, 

Finally a few are starting to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2014)

Doin' good Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Doin' good Paul!



Thanks Wayne and guys. These 6 came in the mail today. The Erich Hartmann book was not even ordered. Looked up my books and it was suppose to be Hans Joachim Marseille's book but not going to complain as I don't have this one either. I will just reorder it the next time I order. I just got this one cheaper is all

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 7, 2014)

Great scores everyone!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2014)

I agree, nice!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 7, 2014)

Are there anymore books available? Lol


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are there anymore books available? Lol



Hope so Vic, I still have 8 more in the mail I am waiting on


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 7, 2014)

NOICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice bonus there Paul in the Hartmann book!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2014)

True!
Got that book at my parents as well, a good book!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2014)

WOW! Nice Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

You're certainly getting ahead in the library stakes Paul, and a good score with the Hartmann book too!

Volume 5 of 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' arrived yesterday, the other two I picked up at Newark Air Museum last week. 
The 'Action Stations' book completes the set for me, although I'm short of two volumes, mainly covering areas with training and transport airfields.
The 'Airfields of the Eighth' is the 2006 edition, the ninth re-print, brand new, and although the 'now' photos were taken in the mid and late 1970's, it's still a fascinating, and large book, which I've wanted to add to my library for many years.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2014)

Received today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice one's there Terry and Jan!!!!

I have to watch it now as Airventure is coming up on the 28th so wondering what I will find there in books


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2014)

I was just thinking the same, as it's 'Flying Legends' at Duxford this coming weekend, and there'll be a couple or more book stalls there for sure ..... oh dear !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice hauls guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Nice one's there Terry and Jan!!!!
> 
> I have to watch it now as Airventure is coming up on the 28th so wondering what I will find there in books





Airframes said:


> I was just thinking the same, as it's 'Flying Legends' at Duxford this coming weekend, and there'll be a couple or more book stalls there for sure ..... oh dear !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2014)

nicely done Jan and Terry, hope my mate gets those Crash archive books soon....waiting on 4 and 5...

however the mail man did drop by today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2014)

Have to admit that I'm getting rather 'fond' of the early war period, Battle of Britain etc., many colours markings, particularly on those -E's....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2014)

A very quick look through Vol 5 of Luftwaffe Crash Archive has revealed another error. It doesn't detract from the overall content, although there may be more errors, and the books are well worth investing in. 
I'm going to check with the son of one of the Luftwaffe crew from one of the aircraft featured in this volume, just to be absolutely certain, before contacting the authors and publisher.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2014)

What did the warning on the side of "Black 6" refer to Jan? Was it because it was a training aircraft or a snub to the RAF?

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2014)

Couple more arrived and 3 more ordered LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice haul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, postal lady just stopped by again.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2014)

We're getting our own postal service soon, here on the forum!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 12, 2014)

No kidding!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> What did the warning on the side of "Black 6" refer to Jan? Was it because it was a training aircraft or a snub to the RAF?
> 
> Geo



It means 'WARNING BEGINNER' Geo!


Great scores everyone!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 12, 2014)

Jan you magnificent bastard you! Thanks for the replacement BARBAROSA book! Just wait until you see what I send back!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jan you magnificent bastard you! Thanks for the replacement BARBAROSA book! Just wait until you see what I send back!



Glad this one arrived in one piece mate.... ....and you're welcome!

Oh dear.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2014)

Some more great purchases fellas...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2014)

Kind of surprised this showed up today even though I didn't expect it for another couple of weeks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, These two came today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2014)

Well done again Paul!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks guys!!! These two came today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2014)

Cool stuff Paul, way to go sir!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Cool stuff Paul, way to go sir!



Thanks Aaron!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, it's USS Yorktown CV-5 and at £0.01, there was no time to think, soo...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Seriously, I've got to have an extreme USS Yorktown CV-5 (-10) obsession.... 

192 pages it is btw....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just delivered....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice !
The problem with those Kagero books with decals, is that they virtually force you to buy kits, so that you can use the decals !
Oh, look! I suddenly have six P-47 kits ...............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Nice !
> The problem with those Kagero books with decals, is that they virtually force you to buy kits, so that you can use the decals !
> Oh, look! I suddenly have six P-47 kits ...............



True old boy!

Aye, six....for now, at the moment!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just noticed....
Kagero doesn't supply the spirals for the spinners with their decals....why not, I wonder..


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 21, 2014)

no space on the sheet

that was the last Kagero book I worked on before I decided it just wasn't worth the hassle any more ! Ordinarily none of the Kagero authors can actually write in proper English!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice ones Jan, these two came today. One is on Terry's favorite subject

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 21, 2014)

Great scores guys!

Are you serious FE?! Which books did you do?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2014)

That Marseille book looks interesting Paul, some pics of some pages would be nice......please!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2014)

FalkeEins said:


> no space on the sheet
> 
> that was the last Kagero book I worked on before I decided it just wasn't worth the hassle any more ! Ordinarily none of the Kagero authors can actually write in proper English!



Aaah....cheers mate!
Really?



Micdrow said:


> Nice ones Jan, these two came today. One is on Terry's favorite subject



Ooooh! He'll want to know what it's like, for sure!!



A4K said:


> Great scores guys!
> 
> Are you serious FE?! Which books did you do?



Aye, do tell!!



Wayne Little said:


> That Marseille book looks interesting Paul, some pics of some pages would be nice......please!



Particularly, if his '13' is in there, which he apparently flew, or is it just a myth...?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2014)

Hmm, Beer Barrels over Casablanca eh? Gosh, is that the time already ........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2014)

Guys I am going to have to get the old scanner out. Try these  Jan I found no pictures of any 13's in the book. Most if not all are 14's though I did see one 5.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2014)

Jan, no confirmation at all that Marseille flew a Yellow 13....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2014)

Think that's what was said in my '13' thread, about Hasegawa's Bf 109E (I think) 'Yellow 13', supposedly flown by Marseille...


----------



## stona (Jul 23, 2014)

H-JM's aircraft, from Kitchens and Beaman's book.






It's about as definitive as we have as of the present time.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2014)

I may need to be corrected on this(and usually are) but I think I posted in Jan's "13" thread that Marseilles did fly a 13 and crash landed it. The book I have is by Franz Kurowski, printed 1994. I know nothing of the author or his reliability. I'll go through the book again to see if I can find it. 

Geo

_EDIT:_ I've found the book and the date coincides with aircraft number 8 on Steve's list. The author states is was numbered "Yellow 13" but no other info is given about the aircraft. Another aircraft ran out of fuel while they were heading to a new base on the same flight. If needed or wanted, I'll type out the portion of the book dealing with this incident.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2014)

Any info is always good to see if helps shed any light on the subject....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Agree...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just delivered....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 26, 2014)

That could be a very interesting read Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2014)

Just had a quick scan...some pics and artwork is just _wow!_

Again, makes me wonder about my fascination/obsession with this ship...

Oh well, see what else is out there on the Yorktown (and CV-10)....


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2014)

Newest arrival, hope to find some good scores next week at Airventure.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Jan, no confirmation at all that Marseille flew a Yellow 13....





stona said:


> H-JM's aircraft, from Kitchens and Beaman's book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fubar57 said:


> I may need to be corrected on this(and usually are) but I think I posted in Jan's "13" thread that Marseilles did fly a 13 and crash landed it. The book I have is by Franz Kurowski, printed 1994. I know nothing of the author or his reliability. I'll go through the book again to see if I can find it.
> 
> Geo
> 
> _EDIT:_ I've found the book and the date coincides with aircraft number 8 on Steve's list. The author states is was numbered "Yellow 13" but no other info is given about the aircraft. Another aircraft ran out of fuel while they were heading to a new base on the same flight. If needed or wanted, I'll type out the portion of the book dealing with this incident.





Wayne Little said:


> Any info is always good to see if helps shed any light on the subject....



Cheers Geo!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice find Jan, now that you posted that I remember reading something about that. Which book did you find that in.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2014)

It was Geo, who kindly send a pdf file on this book....






....a book, which I own myself, together with the one about Hartmann..

I also have the F, G and K....for the '109, all at my parents though! 

Cheers again Geo!


----------



## merlin (Jul 26, 2014)

Just recently got from a Charity shop - General H> Norman Schwarzkopf The Autobiography - IT DOESN'T TAKE A HERO - cost £0.50 !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice gents!


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 27, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> _Landser_-esque heroic style (_Der Landser_ - German comic book), no sources, no footnotes, no bibliography, lots of 'invented' or if you prefer 'factional' dialogue - 'novelisation' ..no other word for it. See also his "Luftwaffe Aces" - this appeared in English under his own name, but was previously published as a series of _Landser_ booklets under the pseudo Altmann - worthless rubbish I'm afraid !
> 
> He was a German vet (signaller) and passed away in May 2011 (IIRC) - Flechsig Verlag in Germany have produced a whole string of his final writings; they generally got really bad reviews.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2014)

picked this one up today for half price


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just snapped this one up (thanks again Geo!)...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2014)

FalkeEins said:


> _Landser_-esque heroic style (_Der Landser_ - German comic book), no sources, no footnotes, no bibliography, lots of 'invented' or if you prefer 'factional' dialogue - 'novelisation' ..no other word for it. See also his "Luftwaffe Aces" - this appeared in English under his own name, but was previously published as a series of _Landser_ booklets under the pseudo Altmann - worthless rubbish I'm afraid !
> 
> He was a German vet (signaller) and passed away in May 2011 (IIRC) - Flechsig Verlag in Germany have produced a whole string of his final writings; they generally got really bad reviews.



Thanks for that FalkEins. Seeing as no one else has mentioned "Yellow 13", we are to take this with a grain of salt.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2014)

Is this Kurowski that you're talking about gentlemen?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice Jan and well done Geo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2014)

Cheers Jim! 
Some nasty accidents and a few 'how the....', those boiler explosions are just *shiver*...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad you liked it amigo!

Picked up some paper myself recently:






NOTE: the "Meatballs and Dead Birds" book is the 1st issue from the 70's, which has better quality picture reproduction than the more recent paperback edition.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

...and this from the bargin table at Barnes Noble. Is that missle test failure for real? I wonder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice!

Todays receipts:


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2014)

I think you'll like Ghost Bombers David, I do.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2014)

That one was the first one I flipped through, and I think you are correct!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice pickups brother!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah well done...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2014)

Delivered today......


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice ones David and Jan, I have the Ghost bombers one David. I think you will like it.

I was lucky enough to score this rare gem at Airventure yesterday.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2014)

Very nice Paul! I have that on my wish list.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2014)

Excellent buys guys! This showed up today. For $5.00 I don't think it was to bad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2014)

Excellent guys!

Got that Fighters over Tunisia on my list as well....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice Aaron!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice Aaron, I think I have a copy of that one around here somewhere as well.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 30, 2014)

I finally got my hands on a copy of "Highest traditions" which is a history of 2 sqn RAAF. This squadron has had a long and proud history, fighting in WWI (94 kills), WWII flying Hudson, Beaufort B25 missions against the Japanese. Post war they flew Lincoln bombers and eventually Canberra's over Vietnam, where they flew something like 12000 sorties! They now operate Wedgetail AEW&C which is outside of the scope of this book as it published in the 90's. Anyway, I'm excited

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweet one there Wildcat


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Scored on ebay, for some decent prices! The Typhoon and Tempest Story, for less than half price than at Amazon and the Hawker Typhoon and Hawker Tempest a third of the price at the same place, not too bad...

224 and 240 pages of Typhoon and Tempest...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice scores there Jan!!!


----------



## Erich (Jul 30, 2014)

Jan

seriously I would be interested in what if any info's on Tempest NZ sqdn 486th in 1945 in the books, they took on JG 301 several times during that year.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Erich said:


> Jan
> 
> seriously I would be interested in what if any info's on Tempest NZ sqdn 486th in 1945 in the books, they took on JG 301 several times during that year.



Let you know, as soon as I get them Erich...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2014)

Got this one today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2014)

Very sweet!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice buys fellas! I got another one in the mail today! Written by the author who wrote the excellent "Darwin spitfires" so I have high expectations that this should be another great read.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2014)

Good scores lads!

The first of the two Typhoon/Tempest books has been shipped, sooo.....fingers crossed, touch wood and all those things, that it'll get here before the weekend or on Saturday...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Good stuff fellas, latest for some reference....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh man, those two books look great!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2014)

That looks great Wayne. Put him to shame with your build though right?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd say!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2014)

My receipts for the day:





The first one is by our own Lt Col Jay Stout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice David. I would have liked the PBY book....3 months ago.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2014)

Wayne, how are those Valiant books?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice ones Dave! (Wow...THAT didn't sound right.) I have you to thank for turning my head to this recent far east visitor!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice! What's that Chinese book like Vick? I've been eyeing that off myself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just delivered....






Erich, haven't really thoroughly looked through book, but there's a 'Claims' and 'Losses', with date, type and so on, which I can look though if you want...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2014)

Great scores there guys!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Nice! What's that Chinese book like Vick? I've been eyeing that off myself.



More history than a strict encyclopedia of aircraft. Though that is not to say there are not a lot of pictures, because there are.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2014)

Got these at Oshkosh this week.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> More history than a strict encyclopedia of aircraft. Though that is not to say there are not a lot of pictures, because there are.


Righto, thanks mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2014)

Very nice Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Wayne, how are those Valiant books?



Not a bad reference for some possible ideas, goes through a build from start to finish with lots of reference and techniques on the build, will send you some pics...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll be honest Wayne, why the heck don't you write these books?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2014)

Here, here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Guys, time is just not on my side...got enough on my plate...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2014)

See what happens, when you can't sleep!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2014)

Any relatives take up the standard for another country during the second big one?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2014)

One of my best pals back in the old country, Mike, his uncle was a cook, if I remember correctly, in the USN, in the Pacific....
My dad has relative, cousin I've been told, also USN, don't know about WWII though, been told he was in Korea....
Don't know if they've found out any more....


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 4, 2014)

My latest two..


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just delivered today....






Which leaves me with...











Oh....look, a Davidson! Wg Cdr R. T. P. Davidson of No. 143 Squadron...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2014)

What nationalities are the kill markings?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2014)

Two German, two Italian and two Japanese my good man....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 4, 2014)

The rip snortin' Norton looks pretty cool as well. Them Davidsons seem to be a well off bunch.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2014)

Question is, which sounded best, the Typhoon or the Norton....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2014)

Also delivered today....











Looks like a good read after a quick scan through it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice ones Jan!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2014)

Gives me a bit of insight into the SAS in WWII, now I'll have to look for a similar one for the Commandos...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2014)

They where different? I didn't know that! That looks like some book Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2014)

See how this one match up...384 pages, £0.01!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2014)

seems a bit expensive...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2014)

I know Master Wayne, it's seriously cutting into my beer account!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2014)

Man, do you have to move to Great Britain to get all the good book deals?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 10, 2014)

Today's scores


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice ones!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2014)

What is the significance of the title of the first one, if there is any?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 10, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> What is the significance of the title of the first one, if there is any?



Not really sure Vic till I read the book but have heard nothing bad about the book. Suppose to be about RAAF pilots flying Hurricanes through the eyes of a RAF pilot against the Luftwaffe on the borders of Egypt and Libya. I picked it up because it is one of the books Christopher Shores used as references in one of his books and vice versa for this book.


Well that and I am trying to broaden my Mediterranean library


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Med life crisis...?


Ok, ok....I'll go, no need to push!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 10, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Med life crisis...?
> 
> 
> Ok, ok....I'll go, no need to push!



LOL Jan, No just trying to be more selective for my collection. Going for more stuff in the Med and North Africa campaigns


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks brother!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2014)

My latest to arrive....


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice score there Wayne!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers paul, waiting on No.5 now....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2014)

and this Japanese Publication on the Zero Fighter, has some new pics I haven;t seen before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2014)

NICE fellas!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2014)

Good stuff chaps. That 'Commandos' book looks interesting !
I've just 'won' _four_ 'Harleyford' books - Spitfire - story of a Famous Fighter, Messerschmitt - story etc, American Fighters, and Camouflage and Markings, for £1.50 each ! 
These were _the_ books back in the 1960s, costing £3 each in 1963 (!!!), and I had two of them, lost when loaned and not returned. 
I'm a happy bunny!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2014)

Good finds folks, and glad you got your replacements Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Glad you solved your problem Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks chaps. Just realised - I got them for 99 Pence each - even happier bunny now !!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice guys!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2014)

Went to the Smithsonian Air Space, Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center yesterday and met authors Dana Bell (Author of "Air Force Colors, Vol 1-3: 1926-1947" a 3 vol set put out by Squadron Signal as well as numerous other aviation books) Wolfgang W.E. Samuel (Retired USAF Colonel and author of "Watson's Whizzers")

Me with Mr. Bell (He was a delight to talk to.):







A few of his books that I purchased and he autographed for me (He says the next two in the series, Vol 6 7 will be about the F4U Corsair and that they will dispell the unsuitable for carriers myth as well as others, and I believe him!):






Last but not least, Mr. Samuel's book. He also autographed it for me and was a pleasure to talk to as well.:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2014)

Jim, that awesome man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have all 3 of his Colors books!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

Sweet, may have to get that Watson's Wizards book


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2014)

Awesome Jim!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2014)

With all here.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah those color books are great!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 19, 2014)

Can someone post some samples of those aircraft pictorial books?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2014)

Sure! When I get home tonight.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2014)

...and don't tell Terry!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Jim, I appreciate that mate. They looking rather interesting, especially the vindicator one, I might have to add them to my "wish list".


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh they boldly go where others don't. Very happy with them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2014)

A bit of a diversity this time around....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Good stuff Jan.


----------



## Totalize (Aug 22, 2014)

Jan,

The Tank Killers book looks good. Those units initially struggled to find their place within U.S. army but proved their worth in North West Europe.

Here's my recent purchase. I have been waiting for this book to be released for a few months. It was delayed but finally came out this month and I snapped it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice guys, just ordered these today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 23, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2014)

Micdrow, if you don't mind me asking, did you pay an arm and a leg? Been looking for the last two but don't feel like giving up my first born.

Jan, those books look great brother!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yip! Looking forward to them.....as it has, I seem to have bought two of the Great Lakes one, must have happened, when the page I was on was having a fit, too late to change now, paid and shipped!



On one hand though, it was cheap, so no major harm done....


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Micdrow, if you don't mind me asking, did you pay an arm and a leg? Been looking for the last two but don't feel like giving up my first born.
> 
> Jan, those books look great brother!



LOL Vic, just a week of 10 or about 10 hours of OT


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2014)

Jan you must listen to the Gordon Lightfoot song as you read the Great Lakes book!

Micdrow - I hear you brother. PAPER FOR PAPER


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Will do young man....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 24, 2014)

Jan, let me know how Ratigan's book turns out.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 25, 2014)

My latest arrival, been after this one for a while now

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2014)

That sounds really interesting. Did they find them in time?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 25, 2014)

They found the pilot but the WAG is still missing to this day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Jan, let me know how Ratigan's book turns out.



Will do! If, it should turn out that I've bought two, I'll send you the other if you like, should it turn up before the 6th of September, as I fly out to visit my folks again in Sweden on the 8th...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> They found the pilot but the WAG is still missing to this day.





Just added this one to my wish list, THANKS!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 27, 2014)

Well these three came, also put up a comparison of JG300 next to the books for size and thickness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2014)

Dam, those are some thick books!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 27, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dam, those are some thick books!



Yeah they are David, in fact there is so much info in them I am having a hard time choosing which one to really dig into. Lots of info out of manuals and pictures to boot


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2014)

Totally jealous!

I have to console myself with this book, published by the SAE, which had a surprising number of miss captioned pictures. Argh! Who proof reads these things? Picture quality in some cases is poor as well. Not recommended.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Well these three came, also put up a comparison of JG300 next to the books for size and thickness.



Never mind trivial information like that......_any 13's??_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2014)

Thought this was a nice reminder of what books, all books, are...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2014)

Always been a fan of Carl Sagan....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, me to...


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2014)

Still have my copy of Cosmos.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2014)

Have you seen the new shows with Neil deGrasse Tyson? It's well done.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Have you seen the new shows with Neil deGrasse Tyson? It's well done.



Bits and pieces. Though to find the time. Will likely buy the discs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2014)

I thought that they were great...!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 2, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Never mind trivial information like that......_any 13's??_



Which book are you asking about on the 13's, The JG 300 or the weapons books LOL


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2014)

Should know it by now mate, the first thing that you look for, in any new book, is there any 13's?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Should know it by now mate, the first thing that you look for, in any new book, is there any 13's?



I find myself doing that quite regularly...


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 3, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Should know it by now mate, the first thing that you look for, in any new book, is there any 13's?



LOL Jan, my problem is has that 13 been seen or posted before. You have to have at least one of every major aircraft from WWII I would think by now


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2014)

Aaaannnd..?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Aaaannnd..?



So if I think I have never seen it then I post it for you


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2014)

How do I know, that you're not holding out on me? Hmmmm...?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2014)

Every book I own has a '13' in it .............. Page 13.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> How do I know, that you're not holding out on me? Hmmmm...?



LOL Jan, you act like I have a big libary or something when I think every book I have you already have


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Every book I own has a '13' in it .............. Page 13.



Nice Terry, start scanning


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2014)

And my latest picked up on Friday 200 page hardback on Gerhard Barkhorn, awesome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2014)

Very nice Wayne!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2014)

Cheers fellas....


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 9, 2014)

Jeez Wayne, you must have every 109 book ever made! Here's my latest...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2014)

Wildcat said:


> Jeez Wayne, you must have every 109 book ever made! Here's my latest...



A few......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2014)

Picked this up for .75 cents plus shipping!






And these two as well...LOOK AWAY TERRY!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2014)

Outstanding Jim. I believe Hikoki books are pretty pricey.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah brother! But good! Every dog has it's day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pics man, _pics_ man!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2014)

96 pages, great overview of German torpedo operations during WW2. A fair amount of pictures as well. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures. I'm at work and it's late!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 10, 2014)

Cheers pal!
Well worth getting then, I can imagine?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2014)

What wouldn't be at THAT price? An Illustrated Guide to Used Socks of the Luftwaffe, Vol. 1 maybe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice scores there guys!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2014)

I just rolled back in town after another week long business trip and this was waiting for me:





I have to say it is as good as Vol 1!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2014)

You know, I don't want to say that I actually hate you guys...hate is such an ugly word....

But I hate ya'll and you're bigass libraries.


----------



## v2 (Sep 13, 2014)

"A Higher Call"

A Higher Call: The incredible true story of Franz Stigler, Charlie Brown, and their mid-air encounter on December 20, 1943 near Bremen, Germany.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2014)

Now that is an excellent book too, well done.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> But I hate ya'll and you're bigass



Who has a big *ss?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2014)

A few birthday presents:









This last one was definitely worth the price and more. Highly recommended!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice Jim!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice guys. David I may have to get the Ju-88's looks really interesting if anything like the Ju-87 book


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2014)

I think they are worth it though to be honest I do not have any other devoted Ju-88 books to compare.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2014)

Thinking about those ju88 books...well done David...


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 14, 2014)

Jim, looks like you'll need to read the first two books lying on your left side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2014)

Hahaha, yeah! Was trying to save space on the post...or at least that's the story I'm sticking with.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2014)

That first one looks really interesting. I have never read a lot about those aircraft but it seems like a really neat concept.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2014)

This just came in today. It has some great info but really could have been a 2 volume set IMHO.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2014)

Another great buy Dave! You are lapping me with your additions to that wonderful series.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2014)

First of 2 books I am expecting!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2014)

Yep.. smells tasty.. 

My new one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh man, I SO WANT THAT ONE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2014)

Need to get one of those in 1/48!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2014)

That looks like an awesome book! Congratulations! Does it cover the version that came after? The one with the H tail?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you mean the PZL 42 and 43? If you do , yes it covers them too. However the PZL 42 was a modified early PZL 23A named PZL.23/IV. In April 1937 the kite was sent to the Flying School in Deblin as a technical exhibit. She was destroyed in September 1939 during the German air raid on the airfield and school. So the plane story is quite short.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2014)

Cheers Vojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 21, 2014)

That is the first I have heard of the H tail. Thanks Gents!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah I never heard of the H tail 23, I was thinking of the 43 I believe. Great info!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2014)

The PZL 42 ( in fact the modified PZL 23A ( 23/IV)) was the one with the H tail. The pic above. It was done just for trials and checking on field of fire. Also the plane was used for trials as the dive bomber. Having the problem with moving out of diving the horizontal stabilizers and elevators were enlarged. So the PZL 42 was , let's say , a prototype and there was one plane made only.

The PZL P-43 was an export variant of PZL 23 with the French Gnome-Rhone 14Ks engine of 930HP. The version appeared in 1936 because of an interest of Bulgaria, Romania, Turkey and Sweden. Because the licence agreement for Bristol Pegasus engine didn't allow to export them PZL decided to use the French one. The Gnome-Rhone engine was heavier and the fusleage had to be made longer of 0.27m comparing to the one of the PZL.23. The fuselage at the central area and at the rear gunner station got the oval shape in cross-section. The first PZL 43 was powered by the Gnome-Rhone 14Kfs , the next ones by 14Kirs. All planes were assembled and delivered to their owners in April and May 1937. In March 1938 Bulgaria ordered 42 planes PZL 43A powered by the Gnome-Rhone 14N01 engine of 980HP. 36 planes were delivered in June/August 1939 and the six ones were ready to send on the 1st September 1939.

PZL 43 with short air intake under the fuselage during trials in 1936.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice and interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess it wasn't the 43 after all. This was going to replace it. I will look it up....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2014)

PZL.46 Sum was the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2014)

That's another matter. The PZL.42 got the of H type just because of works on the PZL.46 Sum project that was going to be the "successor" of PZL.23 Karaś. So it is adifferent plane and the book doesn't cover it.

PZL.46/I Sum...





































PZL.46/II Sum..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2014)

Great info my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2014)

Amazing pictures! Thanks Wurger!

Oh to be at that aviation salon...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2014)

And as I hoped my other book arrived today, if you are into Finnish WWII aircraft then this is a must have, great pics, excellent accompanying profiles and part 2 still to come...

and here is a review of the book to scroll through on the MMP site.

MMPbooks website

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh to be at that aviation salon...



Yep.. I wish I could be there too.


----------



## Hiromachi (Sep 22, 2014)

A book is outstanding and contains not only simple technical data but original manuals (flight and maintenance), detailed technical drawings and various other data. I'm extremely happy that I got it finally

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2014)

Good stuff. I've just obtained a badly defaced copy of 'Aircraft of the Fighting Powers', obtained from a friend for the price of a couple of pints. It's tatty, got pages missing or torn, child's drawings all over the place and so on, but it's otherwise sound, and it's the *1942* edition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2014)

Must have been sh*te beer then.... 

Excellent hauls chaps!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree (about the haul I mean)!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 26, 2014)

Great scores there guys.


----------



## Chunk (Sep 26, 2014)

I received the Fw190 Airframe and Miniature #7 book a few days ago. Extraordinarily detailed, with a plethora of info and drawings. It's very well done, and take its rightful place in my Würger library.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Something for my other _big_ interests....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2014)

Excellent finds folks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2014)

nice books there Jan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 3, 2014)

I swear, Jan is a closet Yank!

Today I had a nice pile waiting for me, a number of which I had seen here before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey! You picked up that torpedo book! And by the look of the price stickers on it, I'm guessing you got it for a song! Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I swear, Jan is a closet Yank!



You....wait....what??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2014)

It might be a 70's book, but...for only a couple of pints worth, I don't mind!






....and it's about 300 pages..


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice one Jan, I've got the first three volumes.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, since those by Classic Publications cost a blasted arm, leg and a kidney, I'm sure that this one will be just as good....same author, so...

Cheers Geo...


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice haul's there guys!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2014)

A rather well known chap, this Arleigh Burke, he, who was himself was of Swedish descent and was the senior representative of the United States of America, on the funeral of King Gustaf VI Adolf of Sweden in 1973.

It is said, that no Destroyer Squadron in _any_ navy, won more Battle Honours in shorter time, than Desron 23, The Little Beavers!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2014)

Great hauls chaps, and a good score on the 2 TAF book Jan.
David, 'For our freedom and yours' is a great read, and it's one a refer back to quite often.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2014)

Much obliged old boy, one did think that it might come in handy don't you know...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Great hauls chaps, and a good score on the 2 TAF book Jan.
> David, 'For our freedom and yours' is a great read, and it's one a refer back to quite often.



Thanks! That will be the next one to read then.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2014)

Well been some good buys the past few days....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yip! Just waiting for you to blow us out the water and step up the game!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2014)

This one arrived today, from the 'bay' at a reasonable price, and brand new too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2014)

Pre-Ordered today!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2014)

Got to be a '13' or two in that one! 8) 

Received today....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice gents!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Got to be a '13' or two in that one! 8)



Will certainly let you know if there is!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2014)

Might have to get that DS 23 book. Seems quite popular. 

Little remembered fact, Arliegh Burke was a huge supporter of the Martin Sea Master program.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2014)

Excellent purchases folks, I still can't post photos to the forum but got a interesting book a couple of weeks ago. Title: Luftwaffe; The Allied Intelligence Files. Authors: Christopher Staerck Paul Sinnott. Gives a interesting insight into how the allies learned about the Luftwaffe's aircraft through spys, and prisoners of war.Paid about eight bucks for it.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 11, 2014)

My latest book.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Excellent purchases folks, I still can't post photos to the forum but got a interesting book a couple of weeks ago. Title: Luftwaffe; The Allied Intelligence Files. Authors: Christopher Staerck Paul Sinnott. Gives a interesting insight into how the allies learned about the Luftwaffe's aircraft through spys, and prisoners of war.Paid about eight bucks for it.



Is that the one with all the recon photos from Rechlin?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that the one with all the recon photos from Rechlin?



Capt. Vic, it has one or two from there in it. Why do ask?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2014)

Because I have a book like that and believe they are one and the same. Does it mention that the authors stumbled across the information at the national archives while researching something else and decided to go with it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2014)

Not WWII but.....











Love that '52 Olds instrument cluster...


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 14, 2014)

Just picked this up - hardly been used, maybe not even opened.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Because I have a book like that and believe they are one and the same. Does it mention that the authors stumbled across the information at the national archives while researching something else and decided to go with it?



Yup, that'd be the one.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 14, 2014)

Just noticed that mine has been signed by the author. and its listed on ebay for 10x what I paid for it!

SCORE!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2014)

gumbyk said:


> Just noticed that mine has been signed by the author. and its listed on ebay for 10x what I paid for it!
> 
> SCORE!!!



Excellent !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2014)

Each October the Guelph Ontario public library holds it annual used book sale. Thousands of books are donated to help the library raise funds and going into this year's sale over $300,000.00 has been raised. Yesterday I attended and was able to pick up these for a total of $32.00.











Good general knowledge stuff and I really was pleased with the CF-100 book.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2014)

:thumbight:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2014)

Done good there Jeff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2014)

Done good AND done good!


----------



## v2 (Oct 28, 2014)

*An Expendable Squadron- The Story of 217 Squadron, Coastal Command, 1939-1945.*

*Roy Nesbit's * highly illustrated history of Coastal Command's 217 Squadron – the squadron in which he served – gives a first-hand insight into the hazardous low-level missions the squadron flew against enemy shipping and ports during the Second World War. 
He chronicles the squadron's operations from the outbreak of war when it patrolled in Avro Ansons over the Western Approaches to the English Channel. Then came the most intense period of its wartime career when, flying Beauforts, it concentrated on minelaying and attacks on shipping along the west coast of German-occupied France. It also mounted daring raids on huge U-boat bunkers and other enemy installations. 
The story of these dangerous operations, in which many aircraft were lost and airmen were killed, makes up the most memorable section of the narrative. But Roy Nesbit takes the squadron's story right through to the later years of the war when, after a short and even more dangerous period flying from Malta in order to sink enemy shipping in the Mediterranean, it was based in Ceylon and was re-equipped with Beaufighters for the battle against the Japanese. 
In addition to telling the story of the squadron and the men who served in it, the narrative describes the conditions endured by the French people in the ports 217 attacked, and it covers the raids launched against German coastal bases after the squadron had moved to the Far East. 
An Expendable Squadron will be absorbing reading for anyone who has a special interest in the history of Coastal Command, in the aircraft 217 Squadron flew, and in the experience of combat flying seventy years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 28, 2014)

Sounds like a real good read.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2014)

Very cool! That book is on my wish list!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 31, 2014)

Newest two picked up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2014)

My friend can you give me your impression of "ship busters"?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice Paul. Here is my latest haul.


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, I'll look for this one.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 1, 2014)

Inspired by the current GB, I ordered this today:


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice Andy.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice one Andy, you will like it when you get it


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> My friend can you give me your impression of "ship busters"?



I haven't read it Vic but will take a picture of inside chapters for you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice gents!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## v2 (Nov 4, 2014)

"The Star of Africa"- "Gwiazda Afryki"


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thank you sir!



Here you go Vic


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2014)

v2 said:


> "The Star of Africa"- "Gwiazda Afryki"



Awesome book!


----------



## al49 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi,
here following my most recent purchases in books

WW1 Sujects first:




















and WW2 subjects













The last one is a 192 pages book full of informations and with over 1000 Luftwaffe emblems reproduced in colour.
Alberto


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2014)

Lots of good reading there Alberto.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2014)

I'd like to get that last one!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2014)

Good stuff Alberto. Man you can't beat those Axis WWI planes for color schemes huh?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2014)

Well done Alberto!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't remember if I posted these, before my short awol....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2014)

Picked up at the Post office last night!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

What's the general opinion on Sundins profiles, compared to other artists Master Wayne?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)

Smells tasty...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> What's the general opinion on Sundins profiles, compared to other artists Master Wayne?



My opinion, one of the best if not the best.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 8, 2014)

Amazon is so my mistress. Great books gents!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2014)

Good stuff chaps !
Picked these up for a good price - both 'used', but in brand new condition !


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice ones guys!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice hauls Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> What's the general opinion on Sundins profiles, compared to other artists Master Wayne?





Crimea_River said:


> My opinion, one of the best if not the best.



Andy has nailed it!  He does excellent work, gonna grab his next one too, Tiger and Panther Profiles coming in December.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cheers gentlemen!


----------



## v2 (Nov 10, 2014)

"Warriors of the sky" - this is a collection of fifty exciting short stories written by pilots of the South African Air Force. The majority concern World War II when, along with other Commonwealth air forces, the SAAF fought alongside the RAF in the war-torn skies over Europe. The book captures the esprit de corps that existed between all the nationalities that fought on the Allied side and creates a splendid record of the many heroic actions in which the Springbok pilots fought. Some of the other stories relate flying in the border wars that South Africa fought in post-war years, often against vastly superior and better equipped communist inspired regimes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok that one is a most!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice one !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice catch.
I got another great bargain - only £5.99, and in 'mint' condition. (Retail price in 2012 was £19.99.)


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice Terry!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice one Terry. Any pics of the post war Spartan Mossies in there? Especially CF-HMS.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2014)

Andy, I've found two. One is CF-HMO or Q, facing right and the other looks like CF-HML, facing left, yours if you want them. I'll look through the other books in a bit.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice one Terry. Any pics of the post war Spartan Mossies in there? Especially CF-HMS.



Yes Andy - four pages of colour pics and profiles. I'll scan them and e-mail them to you when I get back from Cosford.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 14, 2014)

Sweet book Terry!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 14, 2014)

That looks good Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2014)

Excellent purchase Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2014)

Great Buy Terry!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2014)

This showed up today from Alibris. $21.95 new.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2014)

As ebay once again done a boo boo, I had to cheer myself up a wee bit....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2014)

Damn son you really like trains!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yip! As much as this....stuff!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2014)

Heresy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry....didn't catch that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2014)

Cheered yourself up a fair bit I'd say Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Feel a bit high....aye!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice Jan!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2014)

Great ones guys, newest today for half price.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree, how is it?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2014)

8)


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 24, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I agree, how is it?



So far interesting David, I picked it up as I wanted more info on the Yak 1 through I believe 11 series of WWII. There are 79 to 80 pages on the history of that aircraft alone.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2014)

This 438 page heavy weight came in the mail today...2 days after I ordered it...and one of those days was a Sunday! 

Other than the obvious, it contains more pictures of the Heinkel He 111 Z than I have ever seen before. Also many pictures of the Me 321 323 cockpit, radio room flight engineer positions, as well as turrets and defensive positions. Tons of profiles. Maps and...just buy it. Though the price was the only drawback. This version is printed in English and German.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

WOW! Nice book and express delivery.


----------



## Tracker (Nov 25, 2014)

May not be new to the group (pub.1978), but it is to me. 
Especially like the drawings of the various Staffel emblems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2014)

Jim, that one just got added to my wish list. It looks a lot better than _Messerschmitt Me 321/323: The Luftwaffe's "Giants" in World War II (Schiffer Military History)_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2014)

It is my brother, but I'm glad I have both. I feel more well rounded that way. 

YOU just KNOW I gotta get that Turkish air plane one you just got.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2014)

Good catch there on the German Aircraft in Colour book - it might be old, but it's still a good one.
That's one heck of a 'mighty tome' you got there Jim !

The latest volume of 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' (Vol 6) arrived today, along with the 'Mosquito Fighter Squadrons' book, both from Wingleader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Terry. By the way is that the CR that is in the BOB museum?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice guys, just picked this one up. This is actually my second copy. My first one Ive used so much the pages are starting to fall out


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks Terry. By the way is that the CR that is in the BOB museum?



Yep, that's the one. Pilot force landed on Ordforness, with an oil leak, in November 1940 (after the official end of the BoB). The aircraft is now in the BoB Hall of the RAF Museum, Hendon


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2014)

Cool. Also agree with you on that Munson book. An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2014)

Great buys fellas, got my daughter to help me organise this on the Japanese amazon site, good quick service too!

A nice new selection of pics, most I haven't seen before!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 29, 2014)

i got the first and the last and Samurai on my kindle for £4 total !

bit chuffed i must say


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuffed? Hahahaha. Love it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2014)

rochie said:


> i got the first and the last and Samurai on my kindle for £4 total !
> 
> bit chuffed i must say



Good stuff man...


----------



## Tracker (Dec 2, 2014)

Just got this today. Was being discarded from a museum. Autographed by Oberleutnant Steinhilper 3./J.G.52.
Looking forward to hearing another point of view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

Good catch !
There was an article in 'Fly Past' magazine, from memory for the 50th anniversary of the BoB, in 1990, where Ulrich Steinhilper recounted some of his experiences, and the loss of comrades, with an insight into the waning morale of the Jagdwaffe at that time.
There was also a rather nice photo of him sitting in the cockpit of a Bf109 (actually a 'Buchon'), with the late Mark Hannah on the wing, at Duxford.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2014)

Very cool! 

This arrived today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Dec 2, 2014)

Just flipping through my new book and found this. Thought you guys may enjoy. Not only did he sign the front of the book he signed his picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

He looks so young in that picture. Like a boy.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice one !
And yes, it's easy to forget how young the average airman/soldier/sailor was, with many virtually straight out of school, and some with very senior rank at only 24 years of age, for example.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 3, 2014)

Ohhh nice one David, how is it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2014)

2 more added to the pile during last week...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Ohhh nice one David, how is it?



Flipping through it, it looks interesting. The book was reissued in 2014 and for whatever reason the title was changed. It now states _Kustenflieger The Operational History of the German Coastal Air Service 1935-1944_.







It goes through the WW1 Postwar (1918-1933, then the Nazi Years 1933-1944, 14 pages on Camouflage Markings and then units histories on Kustenfliegergruppe 106, 206, 306, 406, 506, 606, 706, 806, 906 and a few other units. It has plenty of pictures!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2014)

thanks David and very nice score there Wayne!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheers Paul...expecting some more goodies any day now....


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 8, 2014)

Picked this one up at AUSA in October. Still reading it but it's a fascinating book. Provides new revelations on almost every page to debunk the myth of the "Blitzkrieg" through Belgium and France in 1940.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2014)

Some good stuff being bought here chaps.

This arrived today, found on-line in an 'antiquarian' book shop in the UK. Got it 'as new', for just £6. The Canadian price tag is $30, approximately £17, so quite chuffed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2014)

got "the last enemy" by Richard Hilary for my Kindle for the grand total of £0.56 !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2014)

Great buys guys


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2014)

Woof Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2014)

Woof, woof - and positive waves man !


----------



## Tracker (Dec 10, 2014)

Terry,
A friend of mine, at the museum; his father was one of the test pilots for the CF-104. 
Any questions, I sure he'd be willing to answer.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks my friend.
I have one question regarding the explosive cylinders (for the canopy jettison) located directly behind the windscreen frame, on the cockpit sill. What colour were they, and was there a 'tube' on the top, with a 'cap', directing the blast upwards?
I don't _think_ there was a tube as such, as only one photo I've found so far shows what looks like one, on the starboard side only, whilst all others just show the cylinders. They look like outsize 'Sparklet' CO2 bulbs, at a guess, five to six inches tall.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2014)

An excellent monograph of this odd bird with enough details to make you nauseous. Two pages of color plates. A little sparse on operations, as to be expected, but with an excellent 1/48 build. Recommended.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice one Jim. Does it also come in vertical format, or do you have to lean to the left to read it ?
I've got me coat ....................


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice Jim. The Bv141 is kinda like the platypus of the aircraft world.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2014)

Hahahaha Damn smart phone!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2014)

Probably grab that Jim, considering i got a Bv141 in the mail today...

...Along with these courtesy of SWMBO...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2014)

Keep obeying! Keep obeying!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2014)

Never mind I see. Thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2014)

Awesome Wayne! (and bonus points for SWMBO)!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice guys,

Just picked these up today.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2014)

nice Paul.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2014)

Agreed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hahahaha Damn smart phone!



See, as it is....sometimes, you just need to, you know......outsmart it, outsmart your smartphone!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2014)

Jan, have you ever heard of the HAL9000? It knows...IT KNOWS!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2014)

Just a wee comfort shopping here....or what you call it, to cheer myself up..! Nothing too serious...






















Some people say that I've got an Milwaukee Road addiction!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

Very cool! You must have a nice collection of RR books.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2014)

I've got a few, aye....  
This will take me to 20+ on just Milwaukee Road, my #1 favourite railroad, one of my very best pals back in the old country, he has, I think, 60+ books on DL&W/Erie/EL, which is his favourite railroad....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

Are trains a big deal in the national consciousness of Sweden?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)

Of course, have you not ever heard of "Murder on the Oskarshamn Express" or the Christmas Classic "The Piteå Express"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2014)

What he said! 
We do like our trains, aye...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well....
















....and of course, after finding this one, cheap as dirt.....I just couldn't help myself!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Good stuff old chap. I've just grabbed a real bargain from 'The Works', and also received a surprise prezzie from my friends, Max and Barbara - I'll post pics etc a little later, when I've moved all the [email protected] off the top of the scanner !


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 20, 2014)

Well been a while since I placed a order so just did and now waiting on these. Just don't know where to store them now as need another book shelf LOL


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Here they are.
'U.S. Eighth Air Force in Europe - Vol 2', in hard cover, 266 pages, plus a further 48 pages of B&W photos, was on offer at 'The Works' for just *£5,* reduced from £25, and with free shipping ! An offer not be be sniffed at !

I received 'The Decisive Duel' as a surprise present today, from Max and Barbara, the people I built those 'Bob Cross' models for a couple of years back.
First previewed on this forum by its author, this is a mighty tome indeed, at 564 pages, again in hard cover, and has some very good reviews. I'm looking forward to reading it - given I have the strength to lift it !!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice Terry!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Paul. We must have been posting at the same time, as I missed your latest haul. 
I'd be interested in learning what the 91st BG book is like, when you get it. We pass Bassingbourn (now an Army training barracks) on the way to Duxford, which is only around a further 8 miles down the road, and the original Control Tower is now a museum to the 91st, open to the public by appointment, or on the second Monday of each month. I must try to have a look at it when I'm down there next, probably in Spring next year.


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello,
this is not really a book but a magazine. This one is specifically dedicated to aircrafts flown by A. Galland.
Very interesting regarding Bf 109 w.nr.5819 or w.nr.6711 and many others...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 20, 2014)

Great buys fellas!


----------



## Hotntot (Dec 20, 2014)

Reading this at the moment and it's turning out to be a thoroughly recommendable read. Lots of RAF and Eighth Air Force personal accounts. Some of the stories are quite remarkable and I'm certainly finding out what it was like to be flying in bombers. 

I'm making my way through the pages with the thought of my uncle, a second pilot in a Whitley MkV, who was one of those who didn't come back (shot down over Holland by a BF110 night fighter on his way back from a mission to bomb the Scharnhorst at Wilhelmshaven after its 'Channel Dash' with another Capital ship, the Gneisenau. He'd been a soldier at Dunkirk who, once back in England, swapped to the RAF thinking he could do more for the war effort as a flyer. Unfortunately, it was his maiden voyage so his tour of duty was as short as it could get. Only the navigator got out).

Interesting too to learn of the differences in tactics and treatment of the flyers by senior staff between the USAAF and the RAF and the arguments that brewed over 'Butcher' Harris's approach to strategic bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 20, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul. We must have been posting at the same time, as I missed your latest haul.
> I'd be interested in learning what the 91st BG book is like, when you get it. We pass Bassingbourn (now an Army training barracks) on the way to Duxford, which is only around a further 8 miles down the road, and the original Control Tower is now a museum to the 91st, open to the public by appointment, or on the second Monday of each month. I must try to have a look at it when I'm down there next, probably in Spring next year.



Thanks Terry, I will let you know when it gets here, guessing a couple of weeks especially with the holidays depending on when they ship them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Btw Terry, old boy, you can still get this one at Amazon....






....for £11.08, which isn't too bad, as I've seen it go for a lot more....

Hawker Typhoon: The Combat History:Amazon.co.uk:Books


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks awfully old chap. I suppose one better indulge before they're all snapped up - thanks for the tip-off, and do have a sherry, what !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Always a pleasure old chap, do join me for a large snifter what....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

le_steph40 said:


> Hello,
> this is not really a book but a magazine. This one is specifically dedicated to aircrafts flown by A. Galland.
> Very interesting regarding Bf 109 w.nr.5819 or w.nr.6711 and many others...
> View attachment 280317



just got that one too, don't fall for the incorrect rendering of some of the kill markings on the E's and F's they are a mix of RED and BLACK not the grey they have shown!!
Couple of new photo's for me too!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just bought myself a Christmas present (No b*gg*r else will !), and found the original '2nd Tactical Air Force' by Shores/Thomas for just £19.99, very cheap compared to some prices elsewhere. Already got Vol.2 'Breakout' on my computer, so great to have the earlier volume.
Also grabbed 'Mustang - the Documentary History', by Jeff Ethell, for just £2.50, from the same source !
Now I need to spend a further £350,000 or more, in order to get a bigger house, so that I'll have room for another bookcase - my shelves are already beyond total capacity, and I've no space left for more !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2014)

Keep telling myself to buy another bookshelf, but put those money on more books instead, as Terry would say.....ya muppet!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Picked these up today a new used half price book store, Total was under 50 bucks after taxes so I think I did pretty well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2014)

As it has been said before...I think that this forum is starting to get a rather.....hmmmmm.....comprehensive library! 

Nice haul there!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 24, 2014)

Very cool! The operation PLUM book sounds alright.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2014)

Great haul of bargains there Paul. Combine the books of all the regular forum members, and we'd need a building bigger than two aircraft hangars !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2014)

I have that operation plum book myself. Race you to see who finishes first! Lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice Paul! The Air War East Africa looks very interesting!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have that operation plum book myself. Race you to see who finishes first! Lol



Thanks guys and LOL Vick, I just started reading the On Spartan Wings, The royal Hellenic Air force in WWII by John Carr. Though may jump to Pacific once done as I only work 2 days in the next 10 days 


I have way to many books to read and just not enough time to do it. only 22 years to go before retirement LOL


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2014)

And the rain forest gets a little smaller. Nice hauls guys.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2014)

Early Christmas present. Full of photos. Very interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 24, 2014)

Funny responses guys!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 25, 2014)

My Christmas presents

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice ones guys!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2014)

I agree.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2014)

Good stuff. I recently saw the '217 Sqn' and 'Operation Oyster' books advertised at a good price - might get them, if I can remember where I saw the Ad !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2014)

Got this one last Monday,,,,awesome profiles!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2014)

A must have then Master Wayne?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2014)

The Christmas haul. Thanks Santa and Baby Jesus!





















This last one is a real keeper! Large format with tons of photos.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 26, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Picked these up today a new used half price book store, Total was under 50 bucks after taxes so I think I did pretty well.



Good ones but very disappointed with Aircraft of the Aces 106 "Spanish Republican Aces": nothing about Juan Lario Sanchez => Spanish Ace number 1 in Spanish Civil War and WW2...!!!
Spanish biplane fighter aces – Juan Lario Sanchez


----------



## stona (Dec 26, 2014)

Mike Crosley's book (They Gave Me a Seafire) is fairly run of the mill memoirs but the appendices at the end, which run to another 60 odd pages, elevate it to an important reference written with first hand experience.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice Jim wayne!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2014)

To those who own "Consolidated Mess, The illustrated guide to nose-turreted B-24 production variants in USAAF combat service":

“Consolidated Mess” Erratum 

We managed to miss out of Appendix 1 (p135) the most important of the camouflage profiles, that of the Ford/Willow Run factory-applied scheme! Apologies to all readers – please download the extra information in this pdf, and print out to add to your copy of the book.

To err is human….. however many times one proof-reads, something slips through. 

From the author publishers, with apologies. 

http://stratusbooks.com.pl/str/books_pdf/B-24_Erratum.pdf


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2014)

Great stuff Jim, thanks for that.
I wondered why that colour pattern wasn't shown, and presumed it was an error of omission. Good to know the author/publisher have issued the erratum - I'll get it printed-out and inserted in my copy.
Having viewed the PDF, and the information accompanying the drawing, I'm glad this has been issued, as my 1/48th scale model, when I get around to doing it, will be of a Ford-produced aircraft. The fact that the demarcation was so precise, and the 'shadow pattern' beneath the tail planes, are important details indeed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2014)

Same here Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2014)

These were waiting for me when I got home:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 26, 2014)

Love that series of books that the North Island book belongs to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2014)

What Santa brought today....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2014)

Dude, seriously? Don't you have every book on the Milwaukee Road already?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2014)

Several copies I think


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dude, seriously? Don't you have every book on the Milwaukee Road already?



Nope, only 22 with these, another five in the mail....think the words that you're looking for are addiction and obsession! 



vikingBerserker said:


> Several copies I think



Nope, sorry....only one of each.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dude, seriously? Don't you have every book on the Milwaukee Road already?



Nope, only 22 with these, another five in the mail....think the words that you're looking for are addiction and obsession! 



vikingBerserker said:


> Several copies I think



Nope, sorry....only one of each.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2014)

I only do more than one copy, when it comes posts here on the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2014)

You have one of the finest train book collection I have ever seen.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2014)

Are you sure you don't think this is a railroad forum?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> You have one of the finest train book collection I have ever seen.



Cheers young man... 



Capt. Vick said:


> Are you sure you don't think this is a railroad forum?



It isn't!?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> A must have then Master Wayne?



If you are in to Tigers and Panthers and want the best profiles...then Yes my good man!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Much obliged Squire!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 28, 2014)

Not WWII, but nevertheless thanks to Santa Claus


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2014)

I like the Buccaneer book, reference for those insane enough to buy the Airfix kit. I've always liked the yellow test scheme. Hmmmmm.....

Geo


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 28, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> I like the Buccaneer book, reference for those insane enough to buy the Airfix kit.



I got it cause i *have* the Airfix kit


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2014)

I've got _two_ Airfix Buccaneers!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just went on eBay, only 1/72 Buccaneers. Is that an omen or what?

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2014)

Geo, check with Terry before launching into that one. He's still twitching.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2014)

With a bit of luck, Airfix might follow their trend of re-releases in 1/48th scale, and release the Buc again - if they do, I just hope it's better than the one I built !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2014)

Earlier in this thread, I mentioned someone that had a 1/48 Buccaneer in the plans for 2015, can't remember who it was now, Kinetic, Hobbyboss....wasn't Airfix though, time will tell!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Geo, check with Terry before launching into that one. He's still twitching.








I've read a few reviews that almost ended in tragedy so hopefully Terry is right and Airfix releases a fixed version.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, it can turn out to be a nice model Geo. If you have a shed load of patience, lots of strength and energy, a box full of files, chisels, belt sander, blow-lamp, plasma cutter, half a case of whisky, and enough time to get it finished before you grow too old to remember where you were up to !
I think it is one of those kits where the intentions were good, and the parts look OK, but they were made by different factories, one working in metric measurement and the other in Imperial, but measured in Whitworth and AF !!

Anyway, getting back to the thread, these two arrived today - 'oldies', but still worth having, especially at the price I got them for.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice haul, Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks my friend.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree, I want to get the Christopher Shores one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Another four just delivered.... 8)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey look, Jan got some books on trains!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2014)

'13' and Wiking....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2014)

Spam, spam, spam, spam, Spaaamm, wonderful Spam ..... Oh, sorry, different Vikings. I'll go sit in the Comfy Chair ......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2014)

These finally arrived today but the box believe it or not is the one I wanted to share with you guys. 

Not a book but a scanner, yes its a mouse with a scanner built into it. So far I am pretty happy with it. Makes things a lot easier to scan as you just drag the mouse over the page you want to scan. There are many different variety's out there but I settled for this one. Most people have never heard of these and every store in my area I asked about never heard of them. I got mine on Amazon. No more trying to balance a book on the scanner while it scans or breaking the binding.

Terry, The Ragged Irregulars of Bassingbourn is pretty good. Lots of pictures. Has a listing of aircraft there where assigned and there fates and such though hard to read as lots of abbreviations. Would of been nice if picture of each aircraft with text. It has Aircraft loss list as well as Roll of Honor lists.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice Paul, I would LOVE to know how well that scanner works because I want one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2015)

8)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info Paul - think I might just get that book.
That scanner looks interesting - I wouldn't mind seeing some results. It could be very handy for scanning, for example, just one photo in a book, instead of scanning the full page, even though it can be 'cropped' on the flat-bed scanner. As you say it'll save having to balance a heavy book on the scanner, and possibly damage the spine.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2015)

Interesting type of Scanner there Paul.

My arrivals from Avions Bateaux in France just before Christmas.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice haul there Wayne, and thanks guys.

Terry and David, here is a scan from page 83 of the book Consolidated Mess. I believe you both have the book so this will give you an idea of the scan. I bought mine for about 48 dollars including shipping and handling. I keep my normal mouse and use it as primary and keep the scanner mouse in a little pouch on my desk to keep it clean and only use it for scanning though you can use it as your primary mouse if you like but the scanner button is easy to bump. I am still playing with it but it will do a full normal full page if I remember right. For me I think I am done with a flat bed scanner unless I really want high quality but to me this does just fine. I haven't played with it but supposedly you can edit text and add text to you scan as well. As I said I just got it yesterday and really have not had a lot of time to play with it but so far I love it. This scan is about 1.6 meg so it does pretty high quality scans.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Paul, that's impressive !
I think I'll be having a look or one of those in the not too distant future. If I scan a page from a book on my flat-bed, it can be quite uncomfortable, often painful, having to hold the book in place under the cover, if it's heavy or off-balance, to prevent it slipping off the scanner. Holding a book in place whilst the scanner does its stuff does not mix well with Rheumatoid Arthritis, so anything which makes life easier, and less painful, is welcome !


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Terry, yeah I am surprised I haven't heard or seen these sooner. Everybody I talked to in stores looked at me like I was stupid when I asked if they had any. Here is a pick of my mouse and the new one side by side. Really not much difference. Great for those that don't have a lot of desk space.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## Totalize (Jan 1, 2015)

Super nice stuff guys. Love the buys.

I am not able to build my library at will. I tend to add books based on my planned builds.
I want to begin building my Tamiya P-51D in the new year along with a BF109. I have some pretty good references on the 109 but need some good info on the P51. Thus I picked up the following.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Nice haul there Wayne, and thanks guys.
> 
> Terry and David, here is a scan from page 83 of the book Consolidated Mess. I believe you both have the book so this will give you an idea of the scan. I bought mine for about 48 dollars including shipping and handling. I keep my normal mouse and use it as primary and keep the scanner mouse in a little pouch on my desk to keep it clean and only use it for scanning though you can use it as your primary mouse if you like but the scanner button is easy to bump. I am still playing with it but it will do a full normal full page if I remember right. For me I think I am done with a flat bed scanner unless I really want high quality but to me this does just fine. I haven't played with it but supposedly you can edit text and add text to you scan as well. As I said I just got it yesterday and really have not had a lot of time to play with it but so far I love it. This scan is about 1.6 meg so it does pretty high quality scans.



Not bad at all, thanks Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Excellent stuff lads!


----------



## le_steph40 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Interesting type of Scanner there Paul.
> 
> My arrivals from Avions Bateaux in France just before Christmas.



I have the first 3, I think you'll enjoy


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2015)

le_steph40 said:


> I have the first 3, I think you'll enjoy



Yep, happy with all, however still frustrated that wrong coloured victory markings continues to be perpetuated where Adolf Gallands victories are concerned.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 5, 2015)

Just ordered these today. Should be interesting I hope 

By the way for those that where interested the scanner mouse it works great for single pictures and such but doing a full page scan is very hard. Flat base scanners still needed. Only thing I really have found that I do not like with that mouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks interesting Paul - don't often see much of the Blenheim MkV.
These two arrived today - brand new, and picked up for only £4.99 each, when normal retail price is £12.99 each. Can't sniff at that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Looks interesting Paul - don't often see much of the Blenheim MkV.
> These two arrived today - brand new, and picked up for only £4.99 each, when normal retail price is £12.99 each. Can't sniff at that!



Nice ones Terry and thanks, the Blenheim one is suppose to be stories about the SAAF in North Africa if I remember right.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice buys Gents.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice ones lads!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice fellas.

This past weekends receipts:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2015)

Another wee addition to my Milwaukee Road library....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2015)

Good stuff chaps. I reckon the World supply of new book cases will be diminishing soon .............


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

I could do with acouple of book cases myself....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> I could do with acouple of book cases myself....



Just a _couple,_ eh?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah I ran out of shelf space about 3 books ago. Just in time for being poor!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2015)

I ran out of shelf space before Christmas. And what's worse, I've also run out of space for shelf space !!
Guess I'll have to rip the doors off the kitchen cupboards .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2015)

I ran of bookshelves just before Martin Luther, nailed his Ninety-Five Theses, to the door of All Saints' Church in Wittenberg on 31 October 1517....


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 13, 2015)

I should be good to go on book cases for a while now. Just bought two and have one spare


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> I ran of bookshelves just before Martin Luther, nailed his Ninety-Five Theses, to the door of All Saints' Church in Wittenberg on 31 October 1517....



I know you're getting on in years, old chap, but I didn't realise you were _that_ old !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> I should be good to go on book cases for a while now. Just bought two and have one spare



Paul, nobody likes a braggart ...............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 13, 2015)

It ain't braggin' if you can back it up David.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Then it's just showing off and nobody likes a show off!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Just a _couple,_ eh?



Well....actually half a dozen wouldn't go astray i guess.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

It's not so much the lack of bookcases, but the lack of room, in the room, for more bookcases....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

Same here ! My main room seems to be getting smaller by the day, and I have nowhere else to put either bookcases or display cabinets.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 14, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Paul, nobody likes a braggart ...............



Lol David, I'm just trying to catch up to you and Jan which will never happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2015)

Just in train books Jan has most people beat book wise. That guy must mine gold to support his dual addiction to books and THE DRINK!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't forget his other addiction....BACON!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2015)

And the odd bottle of French red wine with a mature Camembert ...... served by one of his Swedish Judies.

A friend picked up these hefty hard-back volumes for me today, from a local Charity shop, for the Princely sum of just £5 for the pair. In excellent, 'as new' condition, they should make interesting reading.
Result !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice ones Terry, the one on golden age airliners actually looks interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Drink!?

Bacon!?

Where!?

Now!?

Here!?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2015)

Now you've done it. I gotta go get a side of bacon outta the smoke house and slice it up. I hate the power of suggestion.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2015)

Terry, I've got bad news for you. If he bought you that first book he really does not like you after all.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, I know what you mean. He doesn't know much about aircraft, but thought it might be useful.
The title is a real misnomer, and although there's some interesting stuff, it's basically a load of b*ll*cks, with many of the aircraft mentioned being nowhere near the description of bad, never mind worst.
I mean, the Dassault Mirage, one of the World's worst aircraft ?!!
Come on, it's one of the world's most successful !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2015)

The World's Worst Aircraft....?
Does it include the F-22 and the F-35?





(1, 2, 3, 4, 5.....)


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2015)

Newest arrivals


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2015)

Man, I so need to play with you and Jim! 

Great buys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2015)

Arrived today, the last of the Milwaukee Road books that I was waiting on.....they now number 29!






Thinking of getting that Brett Green book, on the Airfix 1/24 Hawker Typhoon and how to build it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2015)

Well done, I think you've cornered the market on this series!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2015)

Can never have enough of Milwaukee Road....


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 16, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. He doesn't know much about aircraft, but thought it might be useful.
> The title is a real misnomer, and although there's some interesting stuff, it's basically a load of b*ll*cks, with many of the aircraft mentioned being nowhere near the description of bad, never mind worst.
> I mean, the Dassault Mirage, one of the World's worst aircraft ?!!
> Come on, it's one of the world's most successful !!!



I'll bet it includes the poor old Buffalo, though.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, I so need to play with you and Jim!
> 
> Great buys!



Thanks David, you should come out for Airventure this year then 

Jan must be planning on building his own railroad now to haul his books around. Its mobile and plenty of storage LOL.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2015)

buffnut453 said:


> I'll bet it includes the poor old Buffalo, though.


Yep, and the Botha !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks David, you should come out for Airventure this year then
> 
> Jan must be planning on building his own railroad now to haul his books around. Its mobile and plenty of storage LOL.



Almost, plan to resurrect the Milwaukee Road....


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 16, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yep, and the Botha !



Blah, blah, blah, overweight, underpowered, too slow...blah, blah, shot down in droves...blah, blah, Midway, Singapore...blah, blah, guns wouldn't fire, weak undercarriage.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2015)

Probably not - I haven't actually looked at the book properly yet, just glanced at a few entries.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2015)

It comments that the Finns had some success with it. It also includes the Me 321/323, Fw 200, consolidated B-32 and the Anatov ANT-20. The reason why the Me 312/323 were included was it didn't do well against enemy fighters - like most transports.

I do not believe the author's knowledge of aircraft is to the level of most folks here. He really did a half-arse job writing a book


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree. 
I got the impression that it was put together as a somewhat 'sensationalist' type of publication, drawing on, or more correctly pouncing on, snippets of hackneyed information to 'prove' the claims, and aimed squarely at a layman audience who's knowledge of aircraft and aviation is next to zero, purely to make money, and perhaps increase the exposure of the author.
But it's handy to use as a bookend on one of the shelves, to stop the _real_ books from falling off the end !

Now the other book shown in the original post (Wings across the World) is a different story - well written, very informative, with some great photos and illustrations, and extremely interesting.
So much so, in fact, that it got me 'dreaming', and wishing I had the resources to be able to re-create the 'Golden Age' of air travel, perhaps using a Constellation or similar type, for specialised, fare-paying excursions, much the same way as has been done with the 'Orient Express' train 'tours'.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2015)

I would love that myself, especially with one of the old clippers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Agree gentlemen!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah, a Clipper or Sandringham, even a Catalina, and Constellation or DC-4 or similar. I think there'd be a market - a niche market for sure, but a market nonetheless. Old fashioned silver-service at table, luxury surroundings and a 'step back in time'.
I'd draw the line at Poirot though !

Anyway, this eventually arrived today, an English-language edition, which can be a bit hard to find at the right price. 
I was bl**dy annoyed with the Postman though (not my usual, helpful chap). 
I could hear him screwing up the package and trying to force it through the letter box, but couldn't get to the door in time to stop him.
Why couldn't the idle [email protected] just knock on the bl**dy door, moronic dimbled*ck ?!!
The padded envelope was actually torn where he'd forced it through the slot. Fortunately the 'fold' will flatten out, and there's only a slight 'nick' to the edge of a couple of pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2015)

What a muppet old chap!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2015)

Seem to have a theme here, Just ordered these today. That sucks about the mail man Terry. I think I would be a little pissed as well


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2015)

Someone likes the Mitchell


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2015)

I was getting that feeling myself.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Good stuff Paul....give that Pr!ck what for next time he drops in Terry!

this turned up today....

and a review of the contents here, The Modelling News: Kagero's "Units: 5" - JG 2. “Richthofen” reviewed...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks guys and nice one there Wayne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 19, 2015)

I've always liked the Mitchell. Especially when it's well armed. It has always had a clean look to me also. Only what it needed, nothing more.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2015)

Just ordered these 3 today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2015)

Very cool! I enjoyed _The Reluctant Raiders_.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2015)

Picked these up in Toronto while I was there:


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2015)

Very, very nice!

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool! I enjoyed _The Reluctant Raiders_.



Yep it's not bad, I read it a few months back aswell.


----------



## al49 (Jan 28, 2015)

Some new additions to my collection:

First one is on modelling technique:






next are two deviation to naval subjects

Italian battleships of WW2 (Italian text only )

















and finally back to aircraft related subjects

Defending Italian sky (Italian text only )





SIAI's archives found, part one (Italian text only  )










Cheers
Alberto


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2015)

Excellent Alberto!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 28, 2015)

Sweet ones Alberto


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2015)

For sure!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice hauls guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2015)

Some good stuff here, well done chaps.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice scores gentlemen!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Well done Guys....

Grabbed this today...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice one Wayne  I got this in the mail on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice ones guys!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Well done Guys....
> 
> Grabbed this today...



What's it like Master Wayne, there was a Swede who flew the Whirlwind in the RAF, sooo......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes Wayne, spill the beans.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2015)

A very late Christmas present from my wife. Really like it. A history of torpedo planes from beginning to end...in Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2015)

Very cool Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> What's it like Master Wayne, there was a Swede who flew the Whirlwind in the RAF, sooo......





Capt. Vick said:


> Yes Wayne, spill the beans.



Have a squiz here Guys for some reference..The Westland Whirlwind : Airframe Album No.4 - Scale Modelling Now

This book gives a good account of the Whirlwind, considering there is really not much about, looking forward to a good read before i tackle the kit, if the Whirlwind interests you then this is the book to get!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh man, that book goes for over $30.00 here in the states. Bummer.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2015)

Knowledge must cost.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

True...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2015)

Amazon does not have it Jim, where did you find it? The Whirlwind book that is.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

ebay son


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2015)

now don't be tight @ss Jim....nudge nudge....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, I didn't buy it. I'm on austerity kid. Had to cancel my FlyPast, Aeroplane, Air Space and Air Classic subscriptions. Only keeping American Aviation Historical Society and Friends Journal (USAF museam magazine), both about quarterly. Selling off some of my kits as well.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 6, 2015)

Just ordered these today.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice haul, Paul. I pity your mailman.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice! I want the JU-86 one!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2015)

That's one heck of a haul there Paul!
Let me know what the 'B-25 at War' book is like when you get it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2015)

For the American gents, Squadron is having a bit of a book sale.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 6, 2015)

'<PERK>


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks guys and will do Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Paul.
Note that the Book Depository has some good discounts going at the moment, and free worldwide shipping.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

Just ordered "Camouflage and Markings of the Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana 1943-1945: A Photographic Analysis Through Speculation and Research" from them last night when I couldn't sleep. Thought it was a one off. Will check the whole site now Terry. Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2015)

Doesn't Amazon own the Book Depository nowadays?


----------



## Chunk (Feb 7, 2015)

I know a few others probably have these, but they're new to me. As an aside, I've had a wonderful time talking back and forth with Claes. He's a genuinely nice human being.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul.
> Note that the Book Depository has some good discounts going at the moment, and free worldwide shipping.



Thanks Terry, may have to check it out LOL.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 7, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just ordered "Camouflage and Markings of the Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana 1943-1945: A Photographic Analysis Through Speculation and Research" from them last night when I couldn't sleep. Thought it was a one off. Will check the whole site now Terry. Thanks!



Great book Vick, you should enjoy it and great score Chunk.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2015)

and a couple more from the book depository...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice Wayne!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2015)

Heck ! I didn't realise Book Depository had that series - methinks I'll be browsing their site again very soon !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2015)

After having ordered it half a year, it FINALLY came in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2015)

It took so long because the 'Tante Ju' flies slowly ........ I've got me coat !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice David, one of the ones on my wish list, how is it?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2015)

It's in three parts ...... I've got me other coat !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2015)

Is there anything in it about the weird Spanish Nationalist floatplane version that had what appears to be 2 turrets on top?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2015)

Very much so Paul!

Jim, there are 2 pages that talk about it plus 1 photo and one color profile. The book is too big for my scanner but I'll try to copy if and send it to you.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2015)

I would buy it just for that info!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

Scored my latest volume of the Crash Archive...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is there anything in it about the weird Spanish Nationalist floatplane version that had what appears to be 2 turrets on top?



I've seen it floating about somewhere....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2015)

Terry - I'm jealous! Love the one I have.

Jan - Made me laugh brother! 

The following are a few cheap items I couldn't resist at the Squadron sale. My only critique is that I wish the photos in the two airplane books were a bit better.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2015)

Good stuff Jim.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice ones Jim, how's the one with the Black Widow???


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 15, 2015)

Airframes said:


> That's one heck of a haul there Paul!
> Let me know what the 'B-25 at War' book is like when you get it.



Sorry for the delay Terry, I have had quite a few books come in all at the same time and have not had time to go through them all till this weekend. The B-25 book is not bad, Most of it is typical information found in most B-25 books, It does have a few pictures that I have never seen before mainly on the Dutch B-25's. If your looking for spec's on the B-25 this is not the book. Talk's a little about history and different campaigns and bombing runs that the aircraft type took part in.

I also added another book I thought you might be interested in that I picked up for less than half price at a local book store. 

Hope it helps, all the best
Paul


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2015)

Again, I couldn't resist! $40.00 total, shipping included, from a gentleman in Florida.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Nice ones Jim, how's the one with the Black Widow???



This may be one that you buy more for the text, which appears to be very comprehensive for the number of pages. I think it would be best to say that the pictures compliment the text, rather than the other way around. When I bought it the hardcover was cheaper than the softcover at Squadron, but I have since seen the softcover even cheaper than that from other sources. Hope this helps.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice haul there Jim.

Thanks for the feedback Paul. I was more interested in pics of RAF Mitchells (including the Dutch Naval Squadron in the UK), as there're not exactly loads around.
I've got some in various books, plus some prints form the IWM and some video footage, but more are always welcome.
Got that Americans in the RAF book somewhere - quite interesting from memory.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 15, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Nice haul there Jim.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Paul. I was more interested in pics of RAF Mitchells (including the Dutch Naval Squadron in the UK), as there're not exactly loads around.
> I've got some in various books, plus some prints form the IWM and some video footage, but more are always welcome.
> Got that Americans in the RAF book somewhere - quite interesting from memory.




No problem Terry, then you might want the book as it does show B-25's in the markings of the Dutch flying for the RAF. You are right though, finding info on the B-25's in the service of the RAF is hard. I keep running into the same pictures from book to book with limited information in them. Oh well will keep looking


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2015)

Done alright there Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very much so Paul!
> 
> Jim, there are 2 pages that talk about it plus 1 photo and one color profile. The book is too big for my scanner but I'll try to copy if and send it to you.



Would you my friend? I would love that. Send me a PM with your E-mail for me to respond to? Thanks either way.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks to Jim, he "made" me get this one! 






I'll send copies of those 2 pages as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2015)

Now I wish I could get a few YOU have! Me 262 Vol 4 and that Turkish Military Aircraft one! You must have a secret book store somewhere that you deal with!

Anyway, thanks to Terry's head's-up I picked this one up from Book Depository on sale.






So little is written about this (that I know of) that I am very happy with it contains, however I wish it had more pictures of the Cant. 1007Z, and I found this little error that made me think of Marcel...






Bf 110 my foot! Anyone can tell that's a Fokker G.I Wasp!  A Two-seat, smaller "export model", powered by Pratt Whitney SB4-G Twin Wasp Junior; 26 built, c/n 5557-5581. Sometimes referred to as a G.1b.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 21, 2015)

Sweet guys!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2015)

Haven't bought a book for.....ok, I bought a couple of books the other day, leave me alone, I'm not perfect....jeeez!  
















The one I bought, doesnt have a dust jacket though....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey, Jan bought books on the railroad! 


Nice score my friend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2015)

I knoooow......shocker! 
Got 32 books on Milwaukee Road, with these two....I spot a trend here!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

Trains are cool, but they're no airplanes....I could tell by the lack of wings.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2015)

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2015)

How the heck is that going to fly with hundreds of miles of track stuck to it ............................. I've got me coat !
And there's no way steam trains can fly either - when they banked, climbed or dived, the fire would fall out .................... I've got me hat and gloves too !


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice ones Jan,

Just ordered these today


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

How many different covers does the Ju 52 book have? Or are there multiple volumes?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2015)

Not multiple volumes but at least 2 covers.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah...thanks brother!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 22, 2015)

Some great looking books guys! Here's my latest.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2015)

Sweet!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 22, 2015)

Waiting for paint to dry so I wandered over to the Book Section and there on the first page was a book that I had always wanted....






.........hey, I'm bored.

Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Felt that my other interests were being neglected....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 23, 2015)

That soviet fighters one looks interesting Jan.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jan, do you recall if I sent you this or not? Was doing some file management and it popped up...






Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 23, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Waiting for paint to dry so I wandered over to the Book Section and there on the first page was a book that I had always wanted....
> 
> View attachment 285522
> 
> ...



It's official,George has boredom down to a art from.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> That soviet fighters one looks interesting Jan.



I'll let you know, as soon as I get it...it's 192 pages, so there's hope! 



fubar57 said:


> Jan, do you recall if I sent you this or not? Was doing some file management and it popped up...
> 
> View attachment 285550
> 
> ...



I don't think so matey....


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2015)

Email sent on it's merry way

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2015)

Received my good man, much obliged...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Found this in my mailbox today!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey, that was nice of somebody to leave that in your mail box. Bet that was a surprise ...................... I only get bills !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh yes, this happens all the time where I live. I also have a bridge to sell.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2015)

Very nice Jim!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh yes, this happens all the time where I live. I also have a bridge to sell.



Would that be the one, just outside San Francisco?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2015)

great reference book Jim, well done.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks guys!

No Jan, it would be the Brooklyn Bridge. An old American joke, usually aimed at the gullible. Thus concludes our humor lesson for today.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well, throw in The Golden Gate and I'll give you a good price....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anyone have an opinion on this book? Was thinking of stealing it.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2015)

I think this is the one I saw an illustrated review on, in an aviation magazine some years ago. If so, then it looked good, and had a very good review. Sorry I can't add more, but if I knew which mag it was in, among the large piles dotted around my place, I'd dig it out for you.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2015)

I understand Terry. Anyone else?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2015)

I've got of few of his books, they're not too bad. They sometimes have a few spelling errors (they're published in France) and they don't contain huge amounts of pages, but as a handy quick reference book they're pretty good.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks amigo...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 28, 2015)

These two came in the last few days...






The "Wings of the Black Cross" is like an America version of the German publication "Luftwaffe Im Focus", but not as good. Kind of like the show "Top Gear". The book on the Ta 154 is a "look through once and shelve" purchase (as I suspected). I actually was persuaded to buy it from the picture on the cover, having never seen that kind of radar setup on the "Moskito". Well like the old expression says, you should NEVER judge a book by its cover. So you guessed it, nothing about it on the inside that I could find. Bummer. At least it was cheap. Anyway if you are looking for good publications on one of my favorite aircraft, I would recommend looking no further than "Monogram Close-Up 22: Focke Wulf Ta 154 Moskito" Paperback – 1983 by Jay P. Spenser for it's abundance of pictures and the recent and ground-breaking "Focke-Wulf Ta 154 "Moskito" (Monographs 51)" by Murawski, Marek J., Rys, Marek (2013) Paperback. I say ground-breaking because it is the only publication that I know of that picked up on the fuselage plug present on the wreck of Focke Wulf Ta 154A III.NJG3 (D5+HD) WNr 320003. (Picture below) Honestly, I have looked at this picture hundreds of times (and the others concerning the crash of this particular 154 prepping for build that was superseded) and I never picked up on it. Admittedly I was focusing more on trying to detect the upturned wing tips supposedly present on this aircraft, but to my (limited) knowledge no one else has either. Amazing how even common photos can reveal new information. Keep a sharp eye out amigos!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2015)

8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2015)

For my BV141 build....at some point!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Recently received....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice ones guys!!!


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just received...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2015)

Eagles of the Southern Sky is a great book. 

And you seem to have done well too Jan!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 4, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Eagles of the Southern Sky is a great book.



Agreed!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2015)

A amazing book. Jam packed with photos of (apparently) all the subtle differences among the bird cage versions. Something here for even those with a passing interest in this classic bent wing bird. A steal at about $20.00 USD (Shipping included). Does justice to the series. A favorite of mine!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2015)

Good one Jim.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2015)

Sounds like a good investment Jim. I presume the other models are covered in further volumes - haven't seen that series before, who/where from etc ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Sounds like a good investment Jim. I presume the other models are covered in further volumes - haven't seen that series before, who/where from etc ?



It is a good investment. There is even info on the clipped wing RN versions. The next one will be about the "non-birdcage" Corsairs. The series can be found here:

Classic Warships Publishing - Aircraft Pictorial Books


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Jim - bookmarked for future reference !

These two hardback volumes arrived today, at well under £5 for the pair ! 
I started collecting the series (9 Volumes plus an Index volume) 30 years ago, and I now just need the final Volume to complete the set.(As the final one covers military airfields in the London area, I'm not that bothered, but will probably get it some day.)
Although the First Editions were published in 1982, and up-dated in the late 1980's, the basic info hasn't changed of course, apart from perhaps the current state or use of now disused airfields, and they're a handy reference if travelling around the country.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice. Use as tour guides even?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2015)

Perhaps not a true 'tour guide' Jim, but certainly useful for identifying former (and active) military airfields in the various areas and regions of the UK, and a very useful addition for anyone with an interest in RAF, RN and USAAF operations from the UK during WW2. 
The series, all in hard-back, with the last retail price averaging £15.99 per volume, covered the entire UK, including the Channel Islands, in 9 volumes, with a 10th volume being a 'Supplement and Index'. 
Areas covered were (by Volume number, order of publication) :- East Anglia, Lincolnshire East Midlands, Wales North West, Yorkshire, Cotswolds Central Midlands, Scotland, the North East Northern Ireland, Greater London, and finally Central South East.
Average page count is 200+, illustrated with B&W photos covering relevant parts of the history of each airfield, with some having diagrammatic maps of the fields, and a full description of the history, with info and stories of units based or operating on each field. The layout is alphabetical, with a location map near the front of each book, together with information and illustrations and diagrams of airfield architecture, airfield construction and layout etc etc.
Each airfield entry is accompanied by a brief location description, and the Ordnance Survey map reference, which is useful for locating the positions on the relevant OS sheet if visiting a particular area. And, of course, these days all these locations can be checked-out on Google Maps/Google Earth - and it's surprising how quickly many have 'faded' back into the countryside even in the last ten to twenty years.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2015)

Definitely interesting stuff. Thanks Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2015)

You're welcome Jim.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice score and info Terry


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Paul - it took some time, but I've finally got all the volumes I wanted !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2015)

Nothing like completing a set, or as close as you wanna get.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2015)

Just ordered these three.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2015)

When I first glanced at the middle book, I thought it was going to be about the Alaska/Russia air route for Lend/Lease. Does anyone know of any books on this subject?

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Terry!!!



fubar57 said:


> When I first glanced at the middle book, I thought it was going to be about the Alaska/Russia air route for Lend/Lease. Does anyone know of any books on this subject?
> 
> Geo



Geo,

I have this book that might interest you on the subject. The book talks more about the aircraft makes and models and the country's they went to. Contracts and such. Not so much info on the routes themselves though.

Also try this linke as well for a complete reference to the lend lease program.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/lend-lease-document-19981.html


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice Paul. The thing I'm interested in is how many never made it out of Alaska/Yukon. I know there are reports of some landing on icy lakes due to some sort of failure, never recovered, and then deep-sixed into the lakes in the spring, intact.

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Paul. The thing I'm interested in is how many never made it out of Alaska/Yukon. I know there are reports of some landing on icy lakes due to some sort of failure, never recovered, and then deep-sixed into the lakes in the spring, intact.
> 
> Geo



Np Geo,

Only other book that I know of this one but personally I dont own it so dont know much about it other than the discription from amazon.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2015)

Geo wants to go warbird fishing in Alaska. They sell books about the locations of military aircraft crashes. Maybe start there?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2015)

What do you think a warbird will bite on? I've got Rapalas®, Wedding Bands and Buzz-Bombs®

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

Done good Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2015)

Guys, guys, _guys...._ Don't you forget something...?




....any 13's??


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> What do you think a warbird will bite on? I've got Rapalas®, Wedding Bands and Buzz-Bombs®
> 
> Geo



I'll have to ask my brother. He owns a tackle shop. Not sure they're biting yet though.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2015)

Maybe they bite on Skyhooks ? Or a really good type of bait would be the Wildcatfish - it has to find a use _somewhere_ !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 9, 2015)

Amazing! Terry actually got it into a sentence.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2015)

But only cos it was followed by the word 'fish' ! And even then, my keyboard stuttered and choked !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2015)

Now c'mon Terry....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2015)

As you all know, there's that famous photo, with Terry and his beloved Wildcat, floating around here on the forum...


----------



## Totalize (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> As you all know, there's that famous photo, with Terry and his beloved Wildcat, floating around here on the forum...




....What? where?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2015)

Rochie took the photo if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2015)

That is correct...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2015)

The second word is 'Off' !!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2015)

LMAO!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2015)

But, but.....you look so happy in that photo, you and your _Wildcat..._


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2015)

Precious


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2015)

Totalize said:


> ....What? where?




Here you go Totalize. I know I'm going to pay for this, but here goes. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai...es-comes-wildcat-closet-20578.html?highlight=


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2015)

Now that's just awesome.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice book Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2015)

I quite like it...a few 'hmm...not too bad' and a few 'what the...?'


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm watching you, you Swettish Muppet !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I'm watching you, you Swettish Muppet !



Aaaaaawwwwww.......I've got my own stalker, how sweet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Rochie took the photo if I remember correctly.



Haven't seen him lately. Anybody talked to Karl recently?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2015)

Yep, he's 'up to his eyes' with work. He was supposed to have a week off this month, and we'd planned to meet up at Midland Air Museum again, but he's had to postpone it until mid-April, due to staff shortages/sickness etc.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 12, 2015)

Bummer! Tell him we said hey and to take a beak if you would Terry.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2015)

That picture of Terry and that fine Grumman product is obviously photo shopped. His mustache would never be caught it the same room with a Wildcat.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2015)

Will do Aaron, and no problem Andy.
Yes, it's a very dubious photo that one - the aircraft behind me was actually a Lear Jet, with Agnetha Folksjog leaning out of the door, beckoning to me, and telling me to hurry up ............. OK, I lied about the Lear Jet, it was a Cessna Citation, but ..................


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2015)

....but dressed up to a Wildcat, as that's the only way for a Hippocroccofrog, to catch your attention!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2015)

No, it's been Photoshopped ! No way would I be anywhere near one of_ those_ things ................ and OK, maybe it wasn't a Citation, maybe it was a .. er... Piper Cub, and the girl was Betty, the cleaner who works down the road, and .... Karl ?!!!


----------



## v2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Derrick Holliday (31 Sqn SAAF)- "Target for Tonight- Warsaw"


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2015)

Picked this up today for $10.00.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2015)

Just the cover or was there a book attached?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes Andy, there are 64 pages full of photos. I had not seen a Squadron/Signal book on Fighter Groups before and I really like the 56th.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2015)

Great buy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2015)

Good one! 

and added number 6 to my collection...today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2015)

95-13! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> 95-13! 8)



Good eye! didn't notice that!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice ones guys, just ordered these


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2015)

Must be my mood because I just added these to the order as well.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2015)

Some haul there Paul !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2015)

Paul that Potez book is really good, though I have yet to see a Mushroom book that wasn't.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks guys and yeah Vic your right, you can't go wrong with the mushroom book series.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2015)

*Picked up these two recently:*










*Rather volumonous, but purchased for pictures only as I was forewarned that the photo captions where useless. They were not wrong.*






*This is the latest issue I have picked up in this series and I can wholeheartedly recommend it. Nice facts in the text, pictures I have never seen and in most cases cutaway drawings.*


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool. Shame about the first book though..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah...but the price was low and I like the pictures.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2015)

Long as your happy Jim that's what counts...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice score there Vick!!! As long as your happy with the book and price that's all that matters. Its nice info though as I have contemplated on buying that book as well.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Long as your happy Jim that's what counts...



Tell my wife that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2015)

Just arrived today. Not quite as I expected, in regards to photos, but looks interesting just the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice one Terry!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice Terry. Are you saying that there are not enough pictures?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2015)

This one finally came (evidently on a slow boat from Japan) and I'm very happy with it. I have read that it got some bad press by those expecting more from it than what is there, it being a commonly used aircraft and coming so late in the series. But like I said, I ain't mad at it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Tell my wife that!



Women just don't understand us...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2015)

Nor we do them!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2015)

Jim, the book is more a collection of anecdotal accounts, plus some chapters on development and operational use etc. The photo content, although by no means sparse, is less than I'd anticipated (in a 220 page book) from the advertising 'write up', and the quality of reproduction, in some, is rather 'thin' - a fault of the printing process and reproduction, not of the original photos - with the majority appearing to be personal 'snap shots' of the period, showing crews and individuals.
However, a (very) brief 'flip through' the chapters hints that the content might make interesting reading, especially as the Stirling has little coverage elsewhere.
Being by the same author as 'Stirling at War', I had presumed, wrongly, that there would have been more photo coverage of the aircraft itself, but in brand new condition, and at the price I paid for the book, I can't complain.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice score there Jim!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2015)

You know you have a problem when something like this shows up at your door and you forgot you ordered it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2015)

I WANT THOSE!!!

Nicely done!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, they are nicely done. And can be gotten cheap.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2015)

Another nice one Jim!!

Todays arrivals from the post woman


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice ones guys.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2015)

You know, once you get tired of those three on the top, you can always forward them to me for safe keeping. Deal?


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> You know, once you get tired of those three on the top, you can always forward them to me for safe keeping. Deal?




LOL Jim, Found a home and spot for them


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like another year when the aviation book dealers across the World will be doing well, courtesy of forum members !


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Looks like another year when the aviation book dealers across the World will be doing well, courtesy of forum members !



Probably right Terry, Now for me I just need time to read them all. Oh well retirement project. I only have what 24 more years to work


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2015)

And then you won't have time to read - you'll be too busy enjoying yourself, getting out and about, seeing places, visiting museums, air shows - and ignoring the garden !


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2015)

Airframes said:


> And then you won't have time to read - you'll be too busy enjoying yourself, getting out and about, seeing places, visiting museums, air shows - and ignoring the garden !



Maybe Terry but who knows, I really am putting my collection together as a retirement project. Been collecting for roughly 30 years now and still enjoy reading. Hopefully it hangs on


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> LOL Jim, Found a home and spot for them



Look at that Jim, they juuuuuuust fit.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2015)

Still think they would look better on MY bookshelf, but whatever...hrumph!

Those 2 volume JG 300 books...is that the Me 163 group?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2015)

JG400 was the Me163 gruppe, Jim.

Most of those books on your shelf are familar to me Paul....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

The railroad company that started my lifelong love for US railroads and for the price that I found it at, I'd even have sold Terry's moustache!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Still think they would look better on MY bookshelf, but whatever...hrumph!
> 
> Those 2 volume JG 300 books...is that the Me 163 group?



Wayne's right Jim, here is a picture of the covers of the two books. This group flew Bf-109's and Fw-190's


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> JG400 was the Me163 gruppe, Jim.
> 
> Most of those books on your shelf are familar to me Paul....



Great minds think alike

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Unlike mine lads, I, on the other hand, sometimes need a bit more of......_heavy metal?_


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Unlike mine lads, I, on the other hand, sometimes need a bit more of......_heavy metal?_



Nice score Jan, any planes on those planes , always looking for more pic's of that.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

Good stuff chaps.
And Jan old boy, for the price of my esteemed moustache, one could buy an entire library !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff chaps.
> And Jan old boy, for the price of my esteemed moustache, one could buy an entire library !


That, my dear and highly regarded friend, is.....what we're working on here, on this very forum!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

And the way it's going, we'll soon catch up to the Smithsonian, the British Library, and the Bodlean !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

...and the old library of Alexandria!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2015)

... and the Bumpkin Street Methodist Chapel Library, can't leave that one off the list old fruit !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info Wayne, and Jan that book looks awesome brother. I can see the appeal!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

I do love my big 2-8-4's, 2-10-0's 2-10-2's, 4-8-2's, 4-8-4's etc., etc, just as much as the next guy, but those beanchline pics are just....._magic!_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2015)

That 4-8-4 with the bullet nose was always a favorite of mine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> That 4-8-4 with the bullet nose was always a favorite of mine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2015)

That is indeed a beaut!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 21, 2015)

That's the J series engine. They are restoring the 611 back to rail service duty in Roanoke, Va. I got to ride this one when I was four years old. Like to do it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 22, 2015)

Some great books guys! My latest two I received on Friday.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> That's the J series engine. They are restoring the 611 back to rail service duty in Roanoke, Va. I got to ride this one when I was four years old. Like to do it again.



Not envious at all, not the slightest, not one tiny wee bit.....oh nooo! I hope that the #1218 won't be that far behind, she's one of the, if _the_ best looking articulateds ever built, as they say....if it _looks_ right, then it _is_ right....and she _looks_ right!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Great minds think alike



not just think.....Buy alike...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Start to think that yous two, are one and the same person, if not.....then maybe, long separated twin brothers?


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 22, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Start to think that yous two, are one and the same person, if not.....then maybe, long separated twin brothers?



LOL Jan, we do seem to share a lot of the same interests that's for sure!!!

Nice scores there Wildcat!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey....it was only just over 1$! _Not_ my fault!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2015)

Borrowed this one from a friend. Fascinating read and highly recommended. Jack's story is here: The incredible story of airman Jack Watts’ wartime survival (with video) | Ottawa Citizen


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2015)

When was the last US passenger steam service?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Think the last on N&W was May or something 1960...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow... I have heard China still uses coal burning steam locomotives because of their vast reserves of coal. Is that true?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Start to think that yous two, are one and the same person, if not.....then maybe, long separated twin brothers?



Definitely not the same person....wouldn't buy everything twice you know... 

If that were the case Could end up in the same wing as Jan....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow... I have heard China still uses coal burning steam locomotives because of their vast reserves of coal. Is that true?



I wouldn't be surprised!



Wayne Little said:


> Definitely not the same person....wouldn't buy everything twice you know...
> 
> If that were the case Could end up in the same wing as Jan....



....and what's wrong with that then??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2015)

Probably nothing at all Jan...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2015)

But Jan's cell has got _pink_ wallpaper - I mean, come on ... pink for Pete's sake !!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2015)

Airframes said:


> But Jan's cell has got _pink_ wallpaper - I mean, come on ... pink for Pete's sake !!?



now, how did you know that.....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 25, 2015)

These where waiting for me when I got home today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> now, how did you know that.....?



He sent me pics after the decorator's had finished - and asked my opinion on yellow curtains. Jeesh ! Pink and yellow is *so* last year !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Airframes said:


> But Jan's cell has got _pink_ wallpaper - I mean, come on ... pink for Pete's sake !!?



Come on now old boy, Pink isn't a bad looking lass!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2015)

Not too bad I suppose - but she's been doodling on her arms ............


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 25, 2015)

That's no woman, that's a man baby!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 28, 2015)

Latest arrivals and pickups

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm waiting on seven books, six Milwaukee Road and one Norfolk Western....and I'm still looking at Vietnam/Wild Weasel books!!  pmsl


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 28, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm waiting on seven books, six Milwaukee Road and one Norfolk Western....and I'm still looking at Vietnam/Wild Weasel books!!  pmsl



LOL know the feeling Jan, I still have 4 some where in the mail though I found this racer Mustang for you flown by Jackie Cochran in the Mustang magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Can't miss that '13'....!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 28, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2015)

Try this to get your feet wet:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## al49 (Mar 31, 2015)

Received today:










These books, unfortunately they are in Italian only, are published by the Aeronautica Militare (Italian Military Aviation)
The first one is in two volumes for a total of over 800 pages and deals on roundels and camouflages from 1943 till today.
The second and third are aprox 450 pages each.
Second is about air war in MTO and third about Italian aces os WW1
All are in very good paper with hard cover.

Value vs cost ratio is very good, just consider that full price for the first one is 50 Euro, discounted prices are reserved for people belonging to the army or similar as well as people who subscribed to organisation like GAVS, like I did some time ago.
GAVS - Gruppo Amici Velivoli Storici - Home

If anybody is interested, can go to this website 
ISSUU - Catalogo2014 by Rivista Aeronautica

Alberto

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2015)

These arrived today and the _Hiawatha - NOTHING FASTER ON RAILS_ is one massive book, put the book by Frederick W. Hyde, _The Milwaukee Road_ (which isn't in itself a small book) on top of it, to show the different in size...this by _far_ the biggest book that I own! 


































































Think that someone here, has a slight Milwaukee Road.....obsession!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2015)

Heck, that _is_ a big one ....... as the actress said to the Bishop.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2015)

Hahahaha


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2015)

The amount of times that I've heard that....eeerrrrmmmm.....where were we again, right, anyway, the size of the 39x28 cm.....coffee table size, the book that is...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2015)

A few that came the other day...






Love this two volume series, though i have only flipped through Vol. 2 and noted many aircraft I have never seen before, even though I have several books on soviet and Russian X-Planes. Take this seemingly over powered brute for example...






This book I have wanted for a while now and have finally found it for the right price. A tome indeed. Can't wait to peruse its many pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2015)

Done good guys!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2015)

Certainly have !


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Some nice books guys! I got these two in the mail today through the book depository. Sent on 26 Mar from the UK and arrived here today 2 Apr, not bad at all!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2015)

Those look like some iteresting books my friend!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks mate. I do love reading up about these lesser known Allied units and their aircraft, sure beats Spitfires and Mustangs!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2015)

Wildcat said:


> sure beats Spitfires and Mustangs!



AMEN!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2015)

I like the look of both of those. I've been reading about some of the Stirling drops in the book I got recently - some brave guys doing important work, often overlooked.


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2015)

"Mission Accomplished: The Engaging Memoir of a Czech Fighter Pilot Flying for Britain in World War Two" by Frank Mares

Appalled at the German occupation of his homeland in 1939, Frank Mares determined to assist his country in their battle for freedom in the only way he could – as a fighter pilot. Unable to do so from Czechoslovakia he began his mission, navigating his way through Poland to France, through manned borders, guarded stations and hostile territory, in order to assist the offensive against their common enemy. 
Armed with fake identities, evading arrest and faced with uncertainties and frustrations at every turn, his journey was one of courage and fortitude. Narrowly avoiding a five-year enlistment in the foreign legion, Frank eventually made it into the French Air Force and finally, following the withdrawal of France from the war, joined 601 Squadron with the British RAF. 
Patriotic and determined, he was involved in numerous dogfights and had many engagements with the enemy, flying Hurricanes, of which he was particularly fond. In all of the battles that he fought in the skies with German Luftwaffe pilots, he was never shot down. In 1942 he was decorated with the DFM and Czech War Cross.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 2, 2015)

Awesome fellas!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2015)

Great scores guys!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2015)

Interesting!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just arrived....some great pics in it!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## stona (Apr 3, 2015)

I've made a start on this:







I don't always find myself agreeing with Overy (particularly his take on the BoB) but he is a good writer and historian and my initial impressions are good.

A word of caution for those across the pond. There is a US version of this book which is several hundred pages shorter and omits the first two and a bit years of the war. Frankly I think that is an insult to the intelligence of American readers. People buying this book are going to have an interest in history and the development of the bombing campaigns of WW2 from the start, not just after the US joined the war, and they will be denied this in the shorter version.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Aaron would love this N&W book!  8)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2015)

Great picks gents! Thanks for the heads up Steve!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 3, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Say, you still have your kids and kidneys right??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, only cost me a lung and three toes!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)

Good one Jim, the 262 set is a good one to have!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice one Jim!!!!

Just ordered these today.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2015)

Heck Paul, you got any space left in your house ?!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Heck Paul, you got any space left in your house ?!!!



Well I was talking with the wife to turn the guest bedroom into a library

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks gents! Good ones Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Well I was talking with the wife to turn the guest bedroom into a library



The _official_ ww2aircraft.net library?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Well I was talking with the wife to turn the guest bedroom into a library



Excellent, that's what I did!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent, that's what I did!



Well there is a bed in the guest bedroom and a TV currently. The rest is book cases and a small desk.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> The _official_ ww2aircraft.net library?



LOL Jan, I think that library in in your pent house and why its worth so much


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Which is a _darn_ good magazine, with some noteworthy articles.....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, I'm told it has a couple of good points ................


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Well there is a bed in the guest bedroom and a TV currently. The rest is book cases and a small desk.



Make the desk smaller!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2015)

*Looks like I need to learn Italian!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2015)

Molto bello libri guardando Jim

Giorgio


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks! But the big one didn't come with the additional 17 page color and camo book. #FirstWorldProblem


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice hauls guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Make the desk smaller!



Actually Jim, was thinking, I have a ranch style house, The basement is not finished. Maybe I should turn that into the library 

Great scores on the books

The Easter Bunny made me do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2015)

I can see that happen....








Micdrow said:


> Actually Jim, was thinking, I have a ranch style house, The basement is not finished. Maybe I should turn that into the library
> 
> Great scores on the books
> 
> The Easter Bunny made me do it

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2015)

Good one Paul - I picked up the same book few months back, having borrowed it from the library a few years ago - very useful and great pictorial coverage. Need to get the one on the Debden Eagles now, which I believe has been re-titled.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2015)

If you are going to the basement make sure you have a dehumidifier running 24/7 brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> If you are going to the basement make sure you have a dehumidifier running 24/7 brother.



Already have one that runs 24/7


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2015)

This past week's receipts and another bookcase on the way!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice haul David. I like the Battles With the Luftwaffe book. How are the Bomber Units books?

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh that bottom row is especially tasty!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2015)

Geo, from what I have flipped through they have not been bad, but I am somewhat ignorant of all the units so for me it's a good reference.

Jim, the Vanator is DETAILED!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent haul Paul! Sorry for the rime.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2015)

Send the Easter bunny down under....Now! :d

....Oh and nice buys david.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> Jim, the Vanator is DETAILED!



Every time I think I reach parity with you, you go and do something like this! How am I ever to keep up? 

By the way, any updates on when your Martin book will be finished? There is a gaping hole in my collection waiting to be filled!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice score David, lot of info in those bomber unit books, you have to read real slow Lol. At least I do as so much to digest


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Send the Easter bunny down under....Now! :d
> 
> ....Oh and nice buys david.



She told me to tell you she'd think about it Wayne !

Great haul there David.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 7, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> By the way, any updates on when your Martin book will be finished? There is a gaping hole in my collection waiting to be filled!



Hopefully very soon my friend. I am researching the possibility that a twin fuselage version was offered to the Navy. I really don't think it was but wanted to make sure first! Beyond that its just cleaning up and editing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 7, 2015)

Sweet! Seriously want one of those, but be exhaustive in your research my friend. The world must wait!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2015)

Airframes said:


> She told me to tell you she'd think about it Wayne !



Worth a try......till SWMBO finds out...then I'm for it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2015)

Arrived today....a wee gem!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## v2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Derrick Holliday (31 Sqn SAAF)- Target for Tonight- Warsaw"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice hauls folks!


----------



## v2 (Apr 10, 2015)

"We will Remember them"- the book comprises a number of ww2 and other aviation stories. The Port Elisabeth branch of the South AfricanAir Force Association distributed a periodic newsletter called "Flypaper". The newsletter requested members or friends to submit of their wartime experiences. These were then published in the "Flypaper" under the Heading "I Remember". The collection that follows of just some of theses stories...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks interesting....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks like a good read...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes, it does.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2015)

Just ordered these two


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Getting to know the Milwaukee Road more for each book...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice!

Jan is amassing a great collection of books on aircraft targets!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 12, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 12, 2015)

I went to a model show this past Saturday and picked up many bargains:






I understand this maybe be somewhat of a British classic? Sad stuff in these pages...






Been on a bit of a Vietnam kick lately...great pictures!






A weird kind of Canadian Parallel Universe version of Squadron Signal's In Action series. Very tasty, but does anyone know what was aircraft #1 in the series?










While I had Empire Express in my hand at the show, two people commented on it's awesomeness. Either I was the victim of the most coordinated, yet under valued sales pitch ever or this is quite a book. Anyone care to comment? The edge on view is of the Test Flying book. Thick and interesting.






Not from the show, and not cheap, but trying to finish out the series and this is a keeper!






How can I resist In Actions at a dollar a piece? It's mad I tell you, MAD! (Except the Mosquito one, that was 5. Interesting tag on the front, no? A review copy perhaps?)






Always liked these books that my friend had when we were kids. Finally got copies of my own. They still hold up with Many pictures and some nice profiles.










A dollar each...yes...2 dollars for both. Enough said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2015)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2015)

Jim...went a bit nuts I see...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2015)

Went? Been there the whole time my friend. Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2015)

The Vietnam books looks interesting! 

Nice haul buddy!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice scores there Jim!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Post woman delivered these today. I didn't realize how thick these books would be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2015)

WOW!!! Damn son that woman must HATE you!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2015)

Great hauls there, especially that huge, self-contained library you carried home Jim.
And yes, Wood's 'Project Cancelled' is a bit of a find !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation Terry!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> WOW!!! Damn son that woman must HATE you!



Nahh, she says I keep her in shape so she doesnt have to go to the gym


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice hauls guys! Jim, that ought to keep you busy next winter.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 14, 2015)

Awesome! I like the look of those 5th Fighter Command and the Empire express books!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2015)

Paul great series you picked up there....


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks guys, 

I have to admit I have hardly scratched the surface on these books but anyone interested in the Pacific I feel would really be interested in this series. I took a couple of photos of some of the info on the pages. Hopefully they turn out for you guys.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow. That is a lot of reading!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow. That is a lot of reading!



yeah Jim it is, about 2754 pages between the three books. Lots and lots of data and info. I wish I could find some books like this on some bomber squadrons


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2015)

Top stuff Paul.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2015)

Come on guys that's enough beating around the bush.....time to produce some 13's mate!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2015)

Picked this up at the LHS today for $20.00. Covers both the European and Pacific theaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2015)

Now that i really like Aaron!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice one Aaron!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you David, Wayne, and Paul. It, like all Squadron books, is loaded with photos. There are some mission stories as well.


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2015)

My newest find's at a half price book store


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2015)

Not very WWII but.....


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2015)

Good stuff fellas...


----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2015)

Look what arrived in the post today...






Diggety diggety...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2015)

That is a great book Nuuumannn! An amazing amount of construction pictures. I was pleasantly surprised with that tome.

This came in the mail today and I'm glad it did. After seeing the size comparison between the RAF bomber of WW2 I had to know more about this behemoth. Better than the B-17 and B-24 books by Haynes in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2015)

Very nice Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2015)

Oh it's a keeper gents!


----------



## Wildcat (May 7, 2015)

Looks interesting Jim. These two came today (early B/day present).


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2015)

Good buys guys!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2015)

Just £0.01 at Amazon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2015)

Good stuff chaps, and I've been thinking of getting that Haynes 'Stirling' manual Jim - looks like you've convinced me !
Thanks awfully Jan old chap, I look forward to receiving it.


----------



## Wildcat (May 8, 2015)

Two more came today!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 8, 2015)

Great scores there guys!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

been busy fellas..


----------



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2015)

Night of the Intruders is a great read.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2015)

Excellent stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 16, 2015)

Found this one, and original 1914 print...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2015)

Nice Jan. That one looks pretty cool.


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2015)

Nice Jan, 

Waiting on these two to arrive.


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2015)

De slag om de grebbeberg.





Images of this battle in 1940 are scarce, hardly any exist from the Dutch side as they were too busy defending themselves. In the German army, however, may soldiers carried hadheld camera's and now, this pictures become available more and more by their next of kin. Many of these pictures have been put in this book.
I used to live in the area and most pictures are shockingly recognisable. For example I saw a picture of Dutch casualties at a place where I sometimes stopped when biking.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2015)

Man, that looks very interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (May 23, 2015)

Nice one's guys!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2015)

Jan has got one of the finest book collections of aircraft targets!


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2015)

Interesting one Jan.


----------



## v2 (May 26, 2015)

The Lost Hopes, Polish Fighters over France in 1940"

The French Minister of Air, Guy de Chambre, inspected the 1/145 squadron on May 25th, and after hearing the litany of "Cyclon's" defects, suspended all the flying on this aircraft. He was told about the aircraft's poor climb rate, a weak landing gear and its faulty lowering mechanism, as well as an imperfect propeller's pitch-changing device, cowling's swelling during diving and unreliable cockpit's dashboard instruments. Minister's reaction was a proper one, however, it deprived Polish pilots of the only aircraft available to them. The very next day, however, they decided to continue flying the defective Caudrons.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2015)

That does look interesting!


----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2015)

Just sent away for these two


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2015)

I really like the "Captured" book Paul. Profiles of the aircraft photos at the time of capture. Anything oddball is perfect for me.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2015)

Thanks guys and many thanks on the feed back Geo. I'm curious to see how the Pappy Gunn book will go as well as it was written by his youngest son from what I understand.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> I really like the "Captured" book Paul. Profiles of the aircraft photos at the time of capture. Anything oddball is perfect for me.
> 
> Geo



*Must not say anything!* *Must not say anything!* *Must not say anything!* *Must not say anything!*


----------



## buffnut453 (May 29, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> *Must not say anything!* *Must not say anything!* *Must not say anything!* *Must not say anything!*



That's SO unlike you!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2015)

I know, I'll bet his tongue is beating his teeth out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (May 30, 2015)

Latest scores from a half price book store near me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 30, 2015)

Nice Paul.

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (May 30, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Paul.
> 
> Geo



Thanks Geo!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2015)

You'll need a bigger house soon, with all your latest purchases Paul !


----------



## Micdrow (May 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> You'll need a bigger house soon, with all your latest purchases Paul !



LoL Terry, 

Maybe if I stay on this current pace. Betting Jan still has me beat though just in railroad books

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2015)

That's some 1/2 price book store amigo.


----------



## Micdrow (May 30, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> That's some 1/2 price book store amigo.



Its a dangerous store there Vic, They have about 7 book cases on average on WWII.

Idea on prices there, this book I will have to return because I forgot I already had it on my next visit


----------



## Crimea_River (May 30, 2015)

You'd have a hard time prying me out of that store.

A few weeks ago, a friend lent me this book and, coincidentally, I saw it at a local book seller right after that, though it's long been out of print. So for 15 bucks, I got my own copy to help with my Starfighter build. The author was a CF-104 pilot himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2015)

Sweet Andy!


----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2015)

Nice one Andy!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> LoL Terry,
> 
> Maybe if I stay on this current pace. Betting Jan still has me beat though just in railroad books



Eeeerrrrrmmmmm.......eeeehh......hmmmmm.....well..


----------



## al49 (Jun 5, 2015)

Received today:






It's a very nice book, 82 pages in A4 format, full of pictures, drawings and profiles.
Alberto

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2015)

That looks like a keeper Alberto!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Sweet, never seen that one Alberto!!!


----------



## al49 (Jun 6, 2015)

Of course, it's a new book on this subject!
Alberto


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 6, 2015)

Good one Alberto.

Spitfire fans will no doubt know this book:







I picked it up at a model show today for - get this - twenty five bucks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2015)

Great stuff, got my eye on the Mc202 book too!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 7, 2015)

Just ordered these 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2015)

Paul, you do realize that Jan is not married. So if he runs out of space due to books and models, no one but he will complain......................................................................................maybe. You on the other hand, are married, and SWMBO may get a little perturbed if you run out of space.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2015)

Great haul. Tell us how they are when you get a chance mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2015)

I just add an extension!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Paul, you do realize that Jan is not married. So if he runs out of space due to books and models, no one but he will complain......................................................................................maybe. You on the other hand, are married, and SWMBO may get a little perturbed if you run out of space.



LOL Aaron, got that covered. Moving my books into guest bedroom, only condition was I had to leave space for a bed. We are slowly redoing the master bedroom for her


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great haul. Tell us how they are when you get a chance mate!



No problem Vic, sucky thing is the 3 to 4 week wait time unless I get lucky on postal system.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2015)

Man...sing the blues brother.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2015)

Some good buys there Paul...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2015)

Never mind the others, gives us the 13's, when the arrive...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Never mind the others, gives us the 13's, when the arrive...



LOL Jan, I would think by now you would be getting duplicates of all those 13's 

I just got confirmation they all shipped. Should arrive any time between now and the 29th of June.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> LOL Jan, I would think by now you would be getting duplicates of all those 13's
> 
> I just got confirmation they all shipped. Should arrive any time between now and the 29th of June.



.....and your point being?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow, I am in shock and heaven. Great way to end a week as this came way sooner than I thought. Post lady just left and I had to snap a few shots before I really dig in but so far I am impressed. Quiet a few color photos in the mix.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2015)

They would look great on my bookshelf! Is there much in the 22BG book about their time at Darwin when they flew support for the commandoes on Timor?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 12, 2015)

Noice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2015)

Wildcat said:


> They would look great on my bookshelf! Is there much in the 22BG book about their time at Darwin when they flew support for the commandoes on Timor?


 
Hi Andy, to be honest I am not sure, hopefully you can give me a rough date or point me in the right direction. The book is over 400 pages and I have barely scratched the surface on any of the books. Below is the contents for the A-20's book.

Sorry Jan, I have not found any 13's yet either.


----------



## v2 (Jun 13, 2015)

"23 days. A memoir of 1939"- Antoni "Joe" Podolski

23 Days are the wartime memoirs of Antoni Jozef (Joe) Podolski written by him some 44 years after the outbreak of World War 2 in 1939. It records his fight against the invading Russian Army, his subsequent capture, imprisonment and brutal interrogation before being sentenced to death and spending 23 days on death row in a prison in the town of Orsha, Russia. 
A reprieve condemned him to the Vorkuta Gulag in the Arctic Ural Mountains. His subsequent escape to England via Finland is described followed by details of his return to Europe through Lithuania as a member of SOE. Finally a reunion with Polish Forces in the Middle East was made possible after the Nazi invasion of Russia caused the Soviets to become an uneasy ally of Poland. 
He returned to England once more and became a fighter pilot with the Polish Air Force at the tail end of hostilities, all by the ripe old age of 22.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## le_steph40 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

Recently arrived





Very interesting


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2015)

Who knew they had enough to fill two volumes? Good deal!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2015)

Those books are great...there must be something good about them....

Oh, this just arrived to complete my 2 volume set...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## le_steph40 (Jun 23, 2015)

8)


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 23, 2015)

Great scores there guys!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2015)

Sets are good


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2015)

Not sure what to make of this one that I found on Amazon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry Jim....first response....well somebody is a goose...not you of course!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2015)

LOL Jim, 

Newest orders as of today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice ones Paul. I have the B-24 directory as well. Only a handful of photos and while the book says "photo availability", it's your job to find them.
I hope you bought it Jim, you'll be my go to guy when I start building Japanese jet aces......off to eBay to buy some WW2 Japanese jet kits, don't wait up!!



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2015)

I am looking forward to the A-20 one as well!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 27, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> I am looking forward to the A-20 one as well!



David, did you order yours yet, I just confirmation mine shipped today and should arrive by the 3rd


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 3, 2015)

Newest scores at the half price book store today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2015)

Good stuff Paul. What's the Mossie book like? 
I think Bowyer has written as much on the Mosquito as Shakespear has written plays and sonets !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 3, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Paul. What's the Mossie book like?
> I think Bowyer has written as much on the Mosquito as Shakespear has written plays and sonets !



Terry,

I really don't know much about the mosquito and why I picked up the book. This one is a 1st edition copy and I was lucky to get it cheaper than Amazon and has 494 pages on all aspects of the mosquito. It has illustrations, units flown with, production numbers and all kinds of info. Some of the info in the pages. I hope you can read it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 3, 2015)

Excellent buys guys!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks Paul. From what you've shown, it's one of his earlier works - the 'basic' story - so I won't bother getting it. 
He's since written so many books covering the Mossie and its uses/history, and some specialised volumes, I easily lose track of what's what!
And he still owes me 'royalties' for the jacket cover for one of his books which used one of my paintings !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2015)

Newest finds at the half price book store, I got 75% off on the airwar pacific book.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2015)

good bargains mate!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay lads, I may have stumbled across something very significant this past weekend. As you know I was at the Geneseo Air Show. There was a vendor there who was selling used aviation books and I came across this one.






Now this is one very nice book on the P-47 and I was pleased as punch when the gentleman told me the price of $2.00. 

Now this is where it gets very, very interesting, not so much because of the book but because of what I found pressed between the pages. As I was thumbing through the book I found this piece of paper.






Putting two and two together and getting four, the books publishing date coincides with the date of the P-47 Thunderbolt Pilots Association Inc. meeting. Unless I am a few Cheerios short of a bowl full it would appear the author and publisher, Mr. Warren Bodie attended this meeting to introduce his book to the assembled. Looking at the sheet of paper one can also logically conclude that there was a pilot signing session and the following four P-47 pilots signed this paper.






Gabreski had 28 kills, Johnson 27, Strait 13.5 and Grant had 7.

Now I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer but I immediately realized, that should my deductions be correct, I have stumbled across a piece of aviation history gold. All four pilot signatories have passed on and a quick search on the internet has lead me to only a couple of dead end e mail addresses to help seek confirmation. The P-47 Pilot Association Ltd disbanded back in the early 2000's.

I will continue to search but I am also seeking assistance from anyone who feels up to a bit of detective work. The signatures are the paper are clearly ink, not printed so I am convinced without any information to the contrary that they are original.

Just further proof that one never knows what one may stumble across if you dig a bit.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2015)

That is pretty cool, well done Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2015)

Sweet score Jeff!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2015)

You lucky dog Jeff! Good on ya!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey Jeff, I'll give you $10 for the book and the sheet of paper. That's a 500% increase. Not bad return on your investment if you're interested? 

No? Thought not!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2015)

Great catch there Jeff !
Ever since I found some typed letters in a second-hand book on the B-24, I now look through all used books I buy. The letters were correspondence between former B-24 crew members in the USA, where the book originated, although bought in the UK. 
Then I got a first edition copy of 'Pathfinders and War' for a pittance, and found it had been signed, at the book launch, by Hamish Mahaddie, plus two other former 'Pathfinders', and the author !
It's the sort of thing you can't put a price on, but you can bet that, if auctioned, your book, and certificate, would fetch a heck of a lot more than you paid for it - not that I'd expect you to auction it of course !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Great catch there Jeff !
> Ever since I found some typed letters in a second-hand book on the B-24, I now look through all used books I buy. The letters were correspondence between former B-24 crew members in the USA, where the book originated, although bought in the UK.
> Then I got a first edition copy of 'Pathfinders and War' for a pittance, and found it had been signed, at the book launch, by Hamish Mahaddie, plus two other former 'Pathfinders', and the author !
> It's the sort of thing you can't put a price on, but you can bet that, if auctioned, your book, and certificate, would fetch a heck of a lot more than you paid for it - not that I'd expect you to auction it of course !



I'll be hanging on to her for quite awhile. No intention to get rid of the book or the signatures.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow! Nice score Jeff!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 15, 2015)

YOU ARE THE MAN JEFF!!!!! What a find!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 15, 2015)

Keep it away from the dog!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)

Top find Jeff, keep it close!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2015)

My B-26 book came, completes my twin engine American bomber series


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 17, 2015)

I will have to get those three, by hook or by crook!  But I must admit to being ever so slightly underwhelmed by Mr. Wolf's books. Perhaps he should remove the word "ultimate" from them?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I will have to get those three, by hook or by crook!  But I must admit to being ever so slightly underwhelmed by Mr. Wolf's books. Perhaps he should remove the word "ultimate" from them?



Agreed, there are some stuff missing that's common in other books but its nice to have most of the info in one book. Still I am impressed with his books

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2015)

Good stuff Paul


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 18, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Agreed, there are some stuff missing that's common in other books but its nice to have most of the info in one book. Still I am impressed with his books



Never mind that, where's the 13's!?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Never mind that, where's the 13's!?



Always looking for you Jan 

Picked these up the last few days at the airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2015)

Few more to the old collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2015)

Excellent hauls folks, went to the local HS this morning, kinda depressing. Nothing interesting model wise. I did however find this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice one Aaron!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you Paul, it's loaded with info and photos. Rick would know how accurate it is though.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2015)

Some good stuff being acquired here chaps !
Just received the latest volume of LCA today - only three more to go for the complete set.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2015)

Great stuff terry, look forward to it!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice score Terry!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice find there Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks chaps - it's a great set of volumes (ten in all), well worth having, if a tad expensive at £25 each (£20 if ordered on-line when first published).


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2015)

A delicious book with tons of photos. Wanna see the piston engine installation? Got it! Wanna see what was behind the cockpit on the XB-35? It's there! What did the inside of the bomb bay look like? Take a peek! Extensive coverage of the YRB-49 as well! A definite keeper and not expensive. So come and get your wing on brothers! Amen hallelujah! Can I get a "Northrop" from the congregation?!?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2015)

An interesting subject there Jim - nice one !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2015)

Sweet mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice one!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2015)

Picked this up from Book Depository for 15 USD and they took 20% off because the corner was dinged. Nice book about one of my favorite airplanes. Was surprised to read in the conclusion that it was considered by the author as a failure. Guess it bucked the looks right, flies right axiom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice scores Jim!

Mine, from various charity shops, 2nd hand book stores and car boot sales.


























The book on airbrushing is a historical gem! Printed by airbrush makers Volspray in 1945, it shows (then) current applications, including: 

Spraying a DH 89 Dragon Rapide:






Spraying Lancaster or Lincoln elevators:






Spraying Lancaster or Lincoln bomb bay doors:






And last, but not least, spraying brand new Sunderlands:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice gents!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2015)

Nice haul Evan - apart from 'The Spitfire Log' !
I obtained a copy a few years back, and only keep it for the amusement factor ! 
It's possibly one of the worst, most inaccurate and vague books I've ever seen on the subject - photo of a 242 Sqn Hurricane, with Bader and co, described as a Spitfire for example!
Read it, laugh, curse - then give it away !!!


----------



## A4K (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah, definitely not the best Terry! I bought it for some of the photographs, worth the 50 cents I paid for it! 

Interesting the pilots' stories though...if they are accurate?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)

Done good Evan!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2015)

Evan,

How fortunate you found a book on New Zealand military aircraft huh?


----------



## A4K (Aug 21, 2015)

That one was via E-bay Jim! The rest were local


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2015)

Was gonna say. Even you can't be THAT lucky!


----------



## A4K (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice books there Evan. Here's my latest..











And for those of us who had fond memories of the weekly trip down to the local video store, I present...


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice ones Andy! That 452 squadron book looks especially interesting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2015)

Just WHAT kind of videos did you guys watch in Australia?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2015)

As much B-grade horror, action and Sci-fi crap as we could get our hands on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 24, 2015)

You know Jim, starts out good up top, but by the time it filters it's way down under it just goes to shite!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2015)

That Beurling book looks interesting...

Seeing that I haven't bought any aviation related (or WWII etc., etc., for that matter) for a wee while, thought that I'd pick these two up...between Milwaukee Road and other railroad books....


----------



## A4K (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice ones Jan!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2015)

Yep. I might get that Vol 4 of Lanc at war.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice gents!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Yep. I might get that Vol 4 of Lanc at war.



Better hurry up old boy, as they start at £19 on Amazon now....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2015)

Have to get yet another bookcase first odl boy, as they're all full and I have books overflowing - no room for another bookcase though !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2015)

Shelving in the mobile home Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2015)

Need another one myself old chap....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2015)

Arrived today and yesterday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

Good stuff old boy. Is the 'Pathfinder' just one Squadron, or the same as 'Pathfinders at War' in a new title ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2015)

One Squadron, one crew, Mr. A Thorne's own old chap, he was a Lancaster pilot and Master Bomber with No. 635 Squadron at Downham Market, Norfolk....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks old boy - might have a dab at that one then.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Great stuff guys,

Just ordered these two

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2015)

Where's the 13's?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2015)

Have that French Bombers one on order myself. Any idea when it will be released?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Have that French Bombers one on order myself. Any idea when it will be released?



Last I heard it was released now.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh good news!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 2, 2015)

Picked these two up at the half price book store, something a little different. The small book is on the 801st Bomb group Volume II: The French Connection, April-June 1944 on night operations dropping supplies and agents to the resistance forces in Europe in preparation for D-Day. I may have to see if I can find Volume I now LOL.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice catch Paul - the photo recce book looks interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2015)

Just received this book today and though I am only part of the way through it I already think it is superior to Wolf's book on just the B-18. The Hagedorn's have apparently done some extensive digging in the Boeing archives (where the Douglas archives are after the take-over I assume) and pulled out some real cherries. As I said I am only part way in and already a couple of myths have been busted AND we get to see the 75mm cannon armed 18 flying and firing in movie stills. This book is a keeper and @ $30.27 USD from Book depository it's not too expensive either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2015)

Cool Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Wayne. My one complaint, if I were to have one, is that there are a lot of undersized photos. Normally not a problem, but with the captions calling out details in them it becomes one. Still a great book though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2015)

better than no pics at all...although I understand your point.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 5, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice Jim!


----------



## A4K (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice ones Jan, Paul and Jim!

With Terry - that photo recce book looks real interesting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2015)

A birthday present from the wife:


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2015)

That looks interesting!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 13, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2015)

Based on my good friend Charles recommendation, I asked for and received from my younger brother the following. Can't wait to learn how to read.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 16, 2015)

My latest.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice Andy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2015)

Good stuff Andy.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2015)

Great picks Andy!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2015)

My recent one...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Any 13's?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2015)

To be honest I was looking for "number 10" but I have never seen the "13". Of course if we talk about the PAF.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2015)

Love the beagle!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2015)

This one came in the post last week...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice buy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice finds there guys!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2015)

Some nice stuff here.
I've just 'won' an 'as-new' copy of 'Detail Scale, P-51 Mustang', by Bert Kinzey, for a mere 'fiver'. Should be with me on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2015)

Seen some D&S go for £300+ on Amazon!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 27, 2015)

Yep, some go for really daft prices !
The starting bid for the P-51 book was £5, with no bidders, so I just bid at that price about 15 minutes before the end of the auction, and expected to get outbid by silly amounts. Could hardly believe I'd won it !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2015)

Well deserved old chap!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 27, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Some nice stuff here.
> I've just 'won' an 'as-new' copy of 'Detail Scale, P-51 Mustang', by Bert Kinzey, for a mere 'fiver'. Should be with me on Tuesday.



Terry, is that Vol. 50, Part 1 Prototype through P-51C? Been looking for Part 2.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2015)

There is just no telling with Ebay. I have seen things go for $189.00 one week and under a hundred the next.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Terry, is that Vol. 50, Part 1 Prototype through P-51C? Been looking for Part 2.



Yes Aaron, it's Part 1. I'll keep my eyes open for you for part 2. If I see it, at a reasonable price, do you want me to get it for you?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2015)

It would be most appreciated sir. I looked on Amazon and it was UNAVAILABLE.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2015)

Picked this up on Ebay. It's in French, but is thick and has a butt load of pictures of not only the Leo and Amiot, but a bunch of French bombers from the 40's...and let's face it, pictures like that are as rare as "Speckled Hen" on this side of the pond.






This one was another Barnes and Nobles barging book purchase to go with the others in the series. For the price it's a good view and read.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2015)

I WANT THAT FIRST ONE!!!!

Nice Jim!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Good scores Jim.
Aaron, I'll keep my eyes open. That one in the UK is still there for £19.95, and postage to the USA would be around £6 to £9 at a guess, If I sent it, but I think that total, at around £30, is a bit high.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah, I'll keep my eyes pealed for one here. I have on my amazon wish list. So if it becomes available, they should let me know.
And thank you Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

No problem my friend .


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> I WANT THAT FIRST ONE!!!!
> 
> Nice Jim!!!!!!!



It's out there and available, though pricey especially if the language is foreign.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2015)

This arrived today, 'won' for £5 on the bay. The original price label is still on the back, showing £10.95 in 1996, so a good result !
Just waiting for Volume 1 of 'Battle of Britain Archive' to arrive - should be with me in the next couple of days.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2015)

Detail Scale - Home Page

They have digital versions now I believe.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice scores there Jim and Terry!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks to Terry's perseverance, I now have one on the way also. Been looking for quite a while now. Since I got Vol. 1 several years ago actually. A big thank you to Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2015)

You're very welcome my friend.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2015)

Way to go Terry. Now send me some speckled hen!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll have some Morgan's and Kraken thank you very much!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

****-a-doodle Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2015)

I've just received the first Volume of the new 'Battle of Britain Archive' from Wingleader. 
An excellent companion series, and a similar format to their 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive' volumes, it covers every _combat_ day from 10th July to 22nd July, 1940, with photographs, maps, colour profiles and paintings, combat reports and much more. 
Like the 'LCA' series, there are 10 Volumes planned, and this first Volume alone covers 127 pages. As stated in the Introductory leaflet accompanying the first Volume, the authors have yet to see how many pages will be required for the 'busy' month of August 1940 !

Highly recommended for anyone with an interest in the Battle, and, as the original publicity release proclaimed, probably the most important work on the Battle since 'Battle of Britain, Then and Now', first published in the early 1980's. 
If anyone would like to see more, I'll photograph and post some sample pages - I don't want to break the spine putting it on the scanner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 2, 2015)

Great score there Terry


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks Wojtek and Paul. Another ten-volume set to collect, at £25 per volume (£20 if pre-ordered, or in on-line offers), but well worth the investment I think.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2015)

.....and give you plenty of ideas for future projects, I be that you didn't think about that, did you?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Already listed old boy, under my 'BoB - Hardest Days' Collection. But they will give more background, and some photos etc., to accompany the models.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2015)

Show me more please Terry.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 3, 2015)

Some of the newer ones in last few weeks.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Show me more please Terry.



Will do Wayne, I'll photograph some example pages later this evening - don't want to break the spine putting the book on the scanner.
Nice additions Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 3, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Will do Wayne, I'll photograph some example pages later this evening - don't want to break the spine putting the book on the scanner.
> Nice additions Paul.



Thanks Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

Here you go Wayne, a few sample pages from Volume 1 of 'Battle of Britain Archive'. I'm afraid the photos aren't brilliant, due to the lighting, but I'm sure you'll get the idea.
Each combat day is introduced by a full-page painting depicting one of the actions of that day, with each combat noted and described separately, along with maps showing the location, and relative positions of the aircraft involved. Combat reports, weather and contemporary accounts make up the remainder for each day, and there are also 'special' sections on certain topics, such as the myth of the Heinkel He 112/113.
Photographs and colour profiles are also included for most days covered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks very detailed Terry.




Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

It is Geo, a very nice Volume indeed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2015)

Terry. Damn that looks awesome. Gonna have to sell the other kidney!


----------



## v2 (Oct 3, 2015)

New, bilingual book about BoB...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2015)

That looks like an interesting book, Dominik.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2015)

Jolly good show chaps.....

I say Terry old boy, isn't this how you like you women what?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the Pics Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2015)

You're welcome Wayne. I presume you'll be getting the series ?


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 5, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> This one came in the post last week...



Received also last week !!! An excellent book Wayne, isn't it ?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2015)

Good looking book Terry. Maybe a Christmas present to myself....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2015)

All ten volumes I hope Andy ! At least the cost is spread over time, as they'll be published at about one volume every three months, like the LCA series.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2015)

So it's kinda like a mortgage, in more ways than one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2015)

Airframes said:


> You're welcome Wayne. I presume you'll be getting the series ?



It's a possibility.. still waiting on the last Crash Archive...7 I think?



le_steph40 said:


> Received also last week !!! An excellent book Wayne, isn't it ?



I love the LuGa series books, Steph, have all the books released so far!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2015)

Yep, a bit like a mortgage Andy !
And yes Wayne, Vol 7 is the latest of the LCA.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2015)

cheers terry.

Got this today with my Silver Decals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2015)

Great score Wayne!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice one Wayne. What are the reference photos like ?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2015)

Terry, P-51 Mustang Part 2, P-51D - through F-82H showed up today. Thank you for your help sir!  Very much apprectiated!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2015)

Glad you got it Aaron, and you're very welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Wayne. What are the reference photos like ?



I'll sort some out for you, been real busy in the lead up to and including the weekend for moodel comp, so i missed a couple of days...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks, and no rush Wayne.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2015)

Wayne, what's moodel comp? 
Got these today for $35.00 for the pair.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice ones Aaron. I've got both of those, and the P-47 book is a cracker.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2015)

I didn't realize you got decals with it until I got it home. Now I gotta get more P-47 kits.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice books Aaron. Here's 441 listings...1/48 p-47 models | eBay



Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I didn't realize you got decals with it until I got it home. Now I gotta get more P-47 kits.



Yep, I was the same - and ended up with six more P-47 kits !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I didn't realize you got decals with it until I got it home. Now I gotta get more P-47 kits.





Airframes said:


> Yep, I was the same - and ended up with six more P-47 kits !!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2015)

good stuff Aaron, couple of pics from the Mossie Book for you Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks Wayne !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2015)

NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2015)

I am still waiting for the bomber version....I am still waiting for the bomber version....I am still...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2015)

He's still waiting for the bomber version folks !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2015)

WOW Wayne! That's nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2015)

I've just invested in 7 Squadron Signal books....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice Jan...

how is the wait going for that bomber version...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2015)

@#%£¥§$£~%§@#£¥€%§$....!!!! That's all that I have to say in the matter!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice! Is Squadron having another one of their sales???????????


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2015)

Those were on the 'bay' buddy....


----------



## javlin (Oct 22, 2015)

I've been reading "The Battle for Rome" by Robert Katz it's been a worthwhile read but goes from 09/43 to 06/44.When he writes pertaining to individual accounts his writing reminds a little of Ambrose which keeps me interested

The Battle for Rome: The Germans, the Allies, the Partisans, and the Pope, September 1943--June 1944: Robert Katz: 9780743258081: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2015)

Haven't bought any of them there Osprey books for a while, so....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice little haul old boy. I'd be interested to know what the Skyraider book is like - quite fancy doing a 1/48th scale one some time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2015)

.....aaaaand this one!  








Airframes said:


> Nice little haul old boy. I'd be interested to know what the Skyraider book is like - quite fancy doing a 1/48th scale one some time.



One shall do as one wish old chap!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks awfully old chap - do have a sherry or three.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2015)

I recently finished reading a book I received for my birthday titled, "What Were They Like to Fly" from 1964 by Squadron Leader D. H. Clarke. I would have posted a picture but it just had a blank cover. Anyway it was a delight to read with the chapters being only a few pages long and each dealing with a particular aircraft he had the privilege to fly. Many of them where pre-war type and he is somewhat of an iconoclast, which adds greatly to his descriptions. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2015)

This _has_ to be a misprint!! 

US Navy and Marine Corps A-4 Skyhawk Units of the Vietnam War by Mersky, Peter (2007) Paperback


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

I think I read, or probably had, that book many years ago Jim, and from memory, I agree - a great read.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2015)

If anyone was to comment on it, I knew it would be you Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2015)

Well....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah, you either found one much cheaper old boy, or you're a looney and paid that stupidly silly price !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, you either found one much cheaper old boy, or you're a looney and paid that stupidly silly price !



This one was the cheaper at £6....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2015)

Just a slight difference then !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Just a slight difference then !



Indeed old boy, a tiny wee smidge of a difference....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2015)

Enough difference to buy a tanker full of 'T Stoff' maybe ............... or a couple of Swedish ... er, never mind !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2015)

Volvos and SAABs, yes?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2015)

Is that what those two blondes are called? Well I never, I thought they were Mini and Cleo ..............


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2015)

just bought these !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice ones Karl.


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2015)

Cheers guys, £5.70 for the pair, delivery included !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2015)

Can't sniff at that then !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2015)

Very true old bean....nice score!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2015)

Well done Karl...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2015)

Excellent Karl!!!


----------



## rochie (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, just need to start looking into Beaufighter V8713 as both scored kills in it, then get a kit !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2015)

Nothing in my books Karl but if it's the same crew, they transferred to Mossies later in the war.




Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2015)

rochie said:


> Thanks guys, just need to start looking into Beaufighter V8713 as both scored kills in it, then get a kit !



Oi! Hands off my 13's!


----------



## stona (Nov 4, 2015)

Just got home to find the first volume of "Battle of Britain combat archive" (BoBCA) by Simon Parry. It covers the period from July 10th to July 22nd. Those familiar with the "Luftwaffe Crash Archive" (LCA) series will recognise the format. Like the LCA the BoBCA condenses an awful lot of information into an easily readable day by day account of the combat during the BoB.

I haven't trawled through numerous references to check any particular day's figures, why would I? It looks like a thoroughly well researched account with plenty of contemporary accounts, combat reports, intelligence reports and other documents to compliment the pictures. 

I will definitely be investing in the rest of the series.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2015)

Me too Steve, and the second volume has been announced, covering the period 23rd July to 8th August, due in a few weeks time. I posted a brief review of Volume 1, with a couple of sample pages, in an earlier post.
And LCA Volume 8 is now available at £20 if ordered now, direct, saving £5 off the normal retail price of £25 - just ordered mine.


----------



## stona (Nov 5, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Me too Steve, and the second volume has been announced, covering the period 23rd July to 8th August, due in a few weeks time. I posted a brief review of Volume 1, with a couple of sample pages, in an earlier post.
> And LCA Volume 8 is now available at £20 if ordered now, direct, saving £5 off the normal retail price of £25 - just ordered mine.



Missed that! It will add up to an expensive collection but as you noted, the cost is spread out to ease the pain. I think it makes an easy reference. For example something as seemingly simple as listing the claims against losses for both sides actually takes some considerable effort and research, all done for you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2015)

Agree with you on all points Steve - looking forward to the next volume, and especially Volume 3, covering the 'Hardest Days'.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 6, 2015)

My latest, been after this one for awhile now..


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice ones guys, I was walking through an antique store and found these two for 7 dollars. Queen of the flat tops is about the Lexington and the Corel Sea battle.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2015)

Good ones chaps - and I never knew the Germans got a PzKfw VI Tiger to fly !
I've got me coat .............


----------



## stona (Nov 7, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good ones chaps - and I never knew the Germans got a PzKfw VI Tiger to fly !
> I've got me coat .............



It used the same anti-gravity system as 'the bell'.

LCA 8 arrived this morning (pre-ordered) and is exactly what you'd expect from the previous seven 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2015)

Latest score from Amazon and ebay, all to some.....very agreeable prices!   
Still waiting for the Volume 3 of Air War over Southeast Asia, as the seller sent the Air War over Korea by mistake, hence the two of that one....


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice score there Jan, looks like your back in business LOL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2015)

Aye, have f*ck all on Vietnam and Korea in the air....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice haul you 1%er! I'll take that double off your hands now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2015)

great stuff Fellas...


----------



## Hiromachi (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, I bought that one as an ebook, so there is nothing to take picture of, but can at least post how in paper version the front looks like :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2015)

Volume 8 of LCA arrived yesterday - just two more volumes to go for the full set.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2015)

Collected my new book today..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 12, 2015)

Cool! I might have to look into getting these one day.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice scores there Terry and Wayne. Just picked this one up, may have to start it this weekend.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll be very curious as to what you think of it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2015)

nice Paul....Terry is one up on me...have wait for Number 8 to come my way...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 13, 2015)

The LCA is a terrific series - I've been using them a lot this last week or so, cross-referencing with other sources, in research for my BoB 'Hardest Days' project.
It's interesting, and a little odd, that, at the time, the Air Int crash reports could be quite comprehensive, or very basic (understandable with the latter, with so much going on !). Some have no known photos, the aircraft my have been a total wreck, but there's loads of information, including Werke Nummer, code colours etc etc, where other, intact aircraft, have been extensively photographed, but have very little information !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2015)

Weird that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 13, 2015)

Got my last book in the batch today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2015)

Love those large format Squadron Signal books. Worth the price.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2015)

This was waiting for me on the front porch this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2015)

Those are nice books Aaron, I have the first 3. I've seen Vol.4 going from 50 - 97$CAN. Volume 5 is a little cheaper.


Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2015)

Grabbed this one to see what it was like..not bad some interesting interpretations...and even a 13 for Jan!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2015)

Don't be getting him all riled up this early in the morning Wayne. It's like feeding a kid chocolate.



Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2015)

yeah...I know....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 15, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Those are nice books Aaron, I have the first 3. I've seen Vol.4 going from 50 - 97$CAN. Volume 5 is a little cheaper.
> 
> 
> Geo



Four is the only one I don't have now. Hopefully have soon though.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 15, 2015)

Great scores there guys!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Did someone mention my name here??


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2015)

No, we were talking about another Jan - blonde, female. Go back to sleep in the corner of the bar ! (Do you think he'll believe that, and behave ?)

nice scores chaps !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2015)

ZzzzzZZZZzzzzZZZzzz....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Did someone mention my name here??



On a frequent basis mate....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 16, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> On a frequent basis mate....



Usually in vain!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2015)

It's like Beetlejuice in a way.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

Are you feeling appreciated yet Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Still to be decided...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2015)

Aw....c'mon man....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2015)

TS-11 Iskra monograph.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2015)

Picked this up cheap, and in new condition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Great scores there guys!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2015)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## javlin (Nov 19, 2015)

That's a nice/unusual crate Wojtek


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2015)

Good stuff...

My latest to arrive....yesterday!

claes Sundin is an awesome profile artist!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Eeeerrrrmmmmm.....well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice hauls chaps !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Right...they somehow...eeerrrrmmm....fell into the shopping basket when I wasn't looking, honestly, they did....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome paintings


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 21, 2015)

Well decided it was time to stock up on some more books, just ordered these today for the library

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2015)

Color me happy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice one Jim, slight change as I cancelled my order on the desert warfare book and ordered this one instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2015)

Good stuff chaps.
That Defence of the Reich book is a useful reference Paul - a bit 'old in the tooth' nowadays, but still useful, and with some good pics too.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff chaps.
> That Defence of the Reich book is a useful reference Paul - a bit 'old in the tooth' nowadays, but still useful, and with some good pics too.



Thanks for the feed back Terry, I really didn't have much on night fighter books so decided to add a few.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Nice one Jim, slight change as I cancelled my order on the desert warfare book and ordered this one instead.


Out of curiousity, why did you cancel that Desert War book?

It looks like a good read, especially since the air war in North Africa doesn't get much attention.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2015)

Maybe he had one already?


----------



## javlin (Nov 22, 2015)

Do you guys really read that much?Hell I am lucky if I get to build!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2015)

Read? Who said anything about reading. The pictures are like porn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2015)

That sounds about right Jim...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh...oh...ooooooohhhhhh...yeah!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Are we actually reading the same books!? 

Just arrived this morning....











....and I'm waiting for the F-105 one..


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Out of curiousity, why did you cancel that Desert War book?
> 
> It looks like a good read, especially since the air war in North Africa doesn't get much attention.



Actually the reason why I canceled it was because I was kind of fooled by the cover. I thought it covered more on the air war itself as well till I read the reviews closer and found out it covered more on the tank battles then the air battles


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2015)

javlin said:


> Do you guys really read that much?Hell I am lucky if I get to build!



To be honest I try and read for about 15 to 20 minutes every night before bed and then I keep one book in my locker to read at lunch and break. I do have more books to read then I have read though and have at least looked through them all 



Another nice score there Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Another nice score there Jan.



Yeah, I enjoyed scanning through it, no 13's though!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2015)

Micdrow said:


> Actually the reason why I canceled it was because I was kind of fooled by the cover. I thought it covered more on the air war itself as well till I read the reviews closer and found out it covered more on the tank battles then the air battles


Ok, that makes sense and to be honest, I thought it was covering the air war as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just delivered....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2015)

Done good there Jan.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2015)

Yep !


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2015)

Just received - brand new, half price, 390+ pages. The title doesn't quite describe the contents, which is a fully illustrated series of accounts by Luftwaffe aircrew who fought, and in many cases were downed, in the Battle of Britain.
Initial impression - excellent !


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2015)

Sweet Terry. I have the "Luftwaffe Fighter Ace - From the Eastern Front to the Defense of the Homeland" in that series.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a couple of books from that series in the vein of "What were the like to fly" WW2 and Cold War aircraft. Good stuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2015)

....and for the record, I'm holding this forum responsible!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2015)

Responsible? There are no responsible people here !


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2015)

....I'll have you....know that....eeerrrmmmmm....eeeehh....hmmmm....ok, you got me on that one, can't argue with that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

Book purchases are going very well...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sure does Master Wayne.....this was delivered today, to my neighbour..


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Sure does Master Wayne.....this was delivered today, to my neighbour..
> 
> View attachment 306658



So...the neighbour is trying to get in on your book action hey...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2015)

I was unavailable at the time of delivery....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2015)

Here is an interesting A-6 related fact: The EA-6A did not have the wing tip speed brakes found on, I believe, all the other Intruder/Prowler models. I guess that area was given over to sensors.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2015)

Arrived today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice! I love that aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2015)

A vet at work who was stationed in Thailand during the Vietnam War said they called the A-1 "the flying oil well" because she threw so much oil. So much so to the point that it was dangerous to walk on the wing near the fuselage because it was so slippery.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)

The Spad is a cool bird.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2015)

There's always a time and a place for a Skyraider! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2015)

Unless you're on the receiving end !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 7, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> There's always a time and a place for a Skyraider! 8)



Just like an A-10...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2015)

Been looking for this one for a while. Finally convinced a book seller to part with it for a fair price.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> Just like an A-10...



Totally....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice Jim!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2015)

This was just delivered....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice fellas!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2015)

Good stuff chaps.
Received the first of two books on the Heinkel He-111 today, in the form of the classic Heinz Nowarra hard-back, in new condition. The other is the Schiffer 'He-111 on all fronts' volume, which is on its way.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice guys, Terry how is the Heinkle 111 book?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2015)

I've only had a brief 'flip through' it so far Paul, but in general, it seems OK, with lots of good photos, drawings and diagrams.
It does, however, seem to follow the Nowarra style, of being detailed in parts, but sparse in some areas, with chronology jumping around a bit, and I have some doubts about accuracy in a couple of small areas regarding sub-variants, where again some of the info is sparse or dubious, or both, which I need to cross-reference to establish the true information.
But, allowing for the original publication date (1979), it still serves as a good reference.
I very recently read a magazine review following it's first publication in English, in 1980, when it got good ratings, and for the price, in new condition, I can't grumble.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2015)

Never heard of that one Terry. (The book, not the plane! )


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Never heard of that one Terry. (The book, not the plane! )



Yeah Jim, we believe you (quickly googles He111)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2015)

Ah, it's been kept secret, hidden from the eyes of prying, ex-Colonials, and disguised under the title of "Moth Hunting for Beginners", here in Europe, where it always resides on the highest shelf, as we wouldn't want you all to get an information overload, or be otherwise influenced by the contents .............. and I really must get out more, instead of typing such b*ll*cks !!


----------



## rochie (Dec 9, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, it's been kept secret, hidden from the eyes of prying, ex-Colonials, and disguised under the title of "Moth Hunting for Beginners", here in Europe, where it always resides on the highest shelf, as we wouldn't want you all to get an information overload, or be otherwise influenced by the contents .............. and I really must get out more, instead of typing such b*ll*cks !!



Maybe !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Ah, it's been kept secret, hidden from the eyes of prying, ex-Colonials, and disguised under the title of "Moth Hunting for Beginners", here in Europe, where it always resides on the highest shelf, as we wouldn't want you all to get an information overload, or be otherwise influenced by the contents .............. and I really must get out more, instead of typing such b*ll*cks !!



.....you mean that there's a world _outside_ that pub/stripjoint, that you frequently visit!!??


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2015)

Not that I know off old boy ......


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2015)

Had me worried there old chap!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2015)

Good score there Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2015)

Not as good as I at first thought though !
On reading the first couple of chapters covering the periods and sub-variants I have particular interest in, I find the book somewhat lacking. Information is rather vague in parts, and sometimes contradictory, with photo captions often nebulous to downright wrong.
The chapter covering The Battle of Britain is very short, more or less 'glossing over' this important event, and appears, to me at least, to be bordering on revisionist !
Specific info on sub-variants is very thin, and at times at odds with what has been published elsewhere, leading to doubt about the contents in general.
However, given that photo captions are ignored, there are some useful detail shots, together with snippets of useful technical info, so not a total waste.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2015)

Bummer


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2015)

Yep, especially as Nowarra has, or had, a reputation for producing good, detailed work. The first book of his I ever got, back in 1962 (!!), was the Harleyford classic 'Messerchmitt 109 - the story of a famous fighter', which was a bench-mark work for many years.
Perhaps, as this latest book must have been one of his last, being originally published in 1979, it was more a final exercise, perhaps in fund-raising - unless it's lost something in the translation from the original German text.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 10, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I've only had a brief 'flip through' it so far Paul, but in general, it seems OK, with lots of good photos, drawings and diagrams.
> It does, however, seem to follow the Nowarra style, of being detailed in parts, but sparse in some areas, with chronology jumping around a bit, and I have some doubts about accuracy in a couple of small areas regarding sub-variants, where again some of the info is sparse or dubious, or both, which I need to cross-reference to establish the true information.
> But, allowing for the original publication date (1979), it still serves as a good reference.
> I very recently read a magazine review following it's first publication in English, in 1980, when it got good ratings, and for the price, in new condition, I can't grumble.



Thanks Terry for the feed back.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

Thought you were on a winner there Terry...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2015)

More like breaking even, I think Wayne !
Not a total loss, but, once a doubt is cast, it affects the whole approach to the rest of the book. 
As a 'Documentary History', shown in the title, it falls very short - there are no production tables, or full specs and mods for each variant (although there is a basic list of variants), not one mention of Werk Nummer batches and, as already mentioned, conflicting information and what appear to be very inaccurate date lines.
As a reasonably interesting read, with some aircrew accounts and some useful photos, it fills that role quite well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2015)

Airframes said:


> More like breaking even, I think Wayne !
> Not a total loss, but, once a doubt is cast, it affects the whole approach to the rest of the book.
> As a 'Documentary History', shown in the title, it falls very short - there are no production tables, or full specs and mods for each variant (although there is a basic list of variants), not one mention of Werk Nummer batches and, as already mentioned, conflicting information and what appear to be very inaccurate date lines.
> As a reasonably interesting read, with some aircrew accounts and some useful photos, it fills that role quite well.



....as long as you don't break wind we're happy!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2015)

Phhtttt...burr..emppp !
Nurse !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey Jan,................................you have a mess to clean up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2015)

He soiled himself, he clean himself! That's classified as a chemical hazard...


----------



## stona (Dec 12, 2015)

My latest







It's pretty much what it says on the cover. Wakelam is the director of research and symposia at the Canadian Forces College and assistant professor of Defence Studies at the Royal Military College and his academic background is evident in the text.

He demonstrates the good use that Bomber Command made of the available science and argues something I've believed for years, that Harris was an innovative and flexible commander always ready to listen to scientific advice. You certainly can't say that of many senior officers in all services and on all sides during WW2.

If you have an interest in the bombing war, then I'd recommend this book. It will join all the others on this subject occupying an entire shelf in my library 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2015)

Most interesting Steve..


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2015)

Does that include the 5th of November?


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 12, 2015)

Latest pick - 'Flugzeug bewaffnung' by H. Schliephake:






Covers the Luftwaffe gun and air-to-air rockets'. 

Could not agree more about Nowarra - yes, his books have loads of pictures, but the data is eiter lacking, or sometimes is not in line with what newer works have.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like a very interesting book Steve - might have to look out for that one.
A useful reference Tomo - is it in German only, or German/English ?

My second He-111 book arrived today. More or less in the style of the 'Squadron Signal - in Action' books, looks like it's done 'on the cheap', but plenty of useful photos (if the captions are ignored!), and at half price, in new condition, it didn't break the bank. A close look at the front cover shows what appears to be the center fold of book pages, indicating the artwork has been copied from another book, and this is also visible in one or two of the B&W photos in the book itself !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 12, 2015)

Airframes said:


> A useful reference Tomo - is it in German only, or German/English ?



German-only. Published in 1977, covers also the pre-ww2 armament of the German aircraft, obviously before the LW was born.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Tomo.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah I have a few of those books and the captions are a bit bush league and I've even seen a picture upside down!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2015)

Nearly got the Ju-88 book, but was outbid so, having seen this one, I don't mind ! Thought I'd take a gamble, and for £5 it wasn't totally wasted.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2015)

Which Ju-88 book, Terry?





Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2015)

From the same Schiffer series George, and has a 'cutaway' on the cover, same as the He-111 book. No loss though, I was outbid by 20 Pence, and it went for £1.20 - probably about what it's worth, if the Heinkel book is anything to go by !
No worries though, as I have a few good books on the Ju-88.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2015)

Are these the same books but in German?








Geo


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2015)

Very similar, but slightly better contents, and published by 'Squadron Signal' in Germany. I have their He-111 book, which is better than the Schiffer version.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2015)

This came in for me Saturday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks, some more unique pics, a great series.!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Totally forgot about this one....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2015)

Another one delivered just there....
....and yet another that I totally forgot I bought!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2015)

Just received this book, but I heard the plane wasn't that good. Evidently it was a real...Junker!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice ... the book, not the joke !
Nearly bought that one myself, but refrained, with difficulty.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Just bought this one....






Getting the Brett Green book at a later date...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2015)

What a brute of a plane. Nice one Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2015)

Got me hands on this one...looks reasonable...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks like an interesting book Wayne. Plenty of Sabre stuff I guess ?


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice Wayne and with GBs 30 31 coming up, 67 possible builds.




Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2015)

Just bought this one....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2015)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Wayne and with GBs 30 31 coming up, 67 possible builds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just got to choose one huh..


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 28, 2015)

My newest two..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2015)

Those look like two awesome books my friend!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Jim. I'm particularly looking forward to reading the second one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah. Sounds like a real mystery. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## al49 (Dec 29, 2015)

Recently purchased this one:




Not a huge book, almost totally dedicated to profiles (44 in total) and including an intersting painting guide for nmf birds.




Alberto


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for that Alberto!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice buy Alberto.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 30, 2015)

My two books from Santa Claus 
For the english speaking:
Left: Bluebirds - German Federal Police Air Support
Right: Airfields of the Luftwaffe 1934 - 1945......and what remained of them, Vol.9-Bavaria, Luftgau VII-Munich

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow. I. An imagine that the second one is quite interesting!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2015)

....arrived with my F-105D!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice Jan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2016)

Some good buys fellas...!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 2, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...imagine that the second one is quite interesting!


It is!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice buys guys, I got the number four in the Battle Colors series and that finishes me up on that one. Got all five now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice and Well done on completing the Series!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Great scores there guys and congrats Aaron for completing the series. One thing on my list to do. Well after gift cards and such I just ordered the few below. Guess my interest has mainly shifted back to pacific again so back in full circle again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2016)

Some good stuff being grabbed in the last few days chaps !
I'm 'watching' a couple of books on e-bay at the moment. I don't really _need_ them, but if they're still at the starting price, or at least at a reasonable price, they're worth having, so I might just make a bid.
Then I'll have to find another bookcase .... and a bigger house to put it in !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2016)

Ended up adding 3 more to the order above today.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice buys!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 3, 2016)

Really great stuff guys!


----------



## imalko (Jan 3, 2016)

Newest addition to my library is this book titled "MiG-21 - The Legend of the Cold War". The book contains info about the design and development of this aircraft, it's service in Soviet and other Air Forces with special emphasis on use in Yugoslavia/Serbia and Croatia. The book is illustrated with plenty of b&w photos. Nothing spectacular, but for the first time compiled and published in Serbian language.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2016)

Some nice hauls here !
I managed to grab one of the books I was 'watching' on e-bay. I missed the end of the auctions (starting price at £6.99), but there were no bidders, and the book was re-listed at a 'Buy Now' price of £6.95, and free shipping, so I grabbed it - result !
Pic when it arrives.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2016)

Well done Guys, scored a couple of Gems Paul!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2016)

Paul, the P-61 book have my interest, please let me know what your opinion is on it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 4, 2016)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Paul, the P-61 book have my interest, please let me know what your opinion is on it.



Will do Aaron, says it shipped so hopefully it will be here by end of week if lucky but coming postal so could be a week or a month with that system.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 4, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Well done Guys, scored a couple of Gems Paul!



Thanks Wayne, have you heard anything or have the one on Japanese Airpower. I am curious if its a bunch of pictures that I have seen in most books or if there maybe a few new one?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Wayne, have you heard anything or have the one on Japanese Airpower. I am curious if its a bunch of pictures that I have seen in most books or if there maybe a few new one?



First time I've actually seen that one Paul, so I don't know what's in it.You will have to enlighten me..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2016)

Not a book, but still a good read. Ladies and gentlemen I give you Terry's business card:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2016)

And just which gorgeous young lady passed on my business card to you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2016)

You should see the business card his mustache has!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2016)

Oddly enough I found it in the men's bathroom at a notorious "park and ride"!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

That's frigging awesome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 6, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oddly enough I found it in the men's bathroom at a notorious "park and ride"!



BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2016)

Ahem !


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2016)

LMAO!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oddly enough I found it in the men's bathroom at a notorious "park and ride"!



One of them there, somewhat questionable establishments, with coded ads in shady magazines?
....which you find in the top shelf, or so I've heard....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2016)

Got home today and found this waiting for me...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2016)

Received today from France (and no Customs hassle !!). 
A 1986 publication, but lots of useful detail photos.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2016)

Great scores there Terry and Wayne!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

Cheers, another arrival...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Is it just the covers that have been changed from the old style, or is it more?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah change on the cover, but still the same format style...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 11, 2016)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Paul, the P-61 book have my interest, please let me know what your opinion is on it.




Hi Aaron,

well must have been Christmas as some how I got all 12 books from different sources in the mail on the same day. Anyway Just by flipping through the pages it looks very interesting. Pictures are in high resolution. Gives black widow squadrons in back of the book along with station locations and dates there along with commanding officers, when they received P-61's and aircrew victories and aces, below is a scan of one page. All and all so far I like what I see since this is only my second book on the subject its hard to judge but very much a keeper from pictures alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 11, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> First time I've actually seen that one Paul, so I don't know what's in it.You will have to enlighten me..



Wayne, I recommend you don't buy this book, probably my biggest disappointment. For a book printed in 2015 the paper sucks. I took a high resolution scan for you to show you why. All the pictures look like this, blotchy, not clear small and hard to make out details. Most pictures seem to come from other books. Frankly its probably one of the worst books I have ever bought. Very disappointed in it. I haven't even read it or compared it to other info but just the pictures alone made me cringe. Most pictures I have seen in other books or magazines with better quality then this one which is funny because I read a note in front of book that these where the best available.

Hopefully once I get over the pictures the reading material is better but don't have high hopes.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 11, 2016)

Up and I cant forget Jan, here you go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you Paul.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2016)

Cheap and I had some moolah on my PayPal account....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## javlin (Jan 13, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> well must have been Christmas as some how I got all 12 books from different sources in the mail on the same day. Anyway Just by flipping through the pages it looks very interesting. Pictures are in high resolution. Gives black widow squadrons in back of the book along with station locations and dates there along with commanding officers, when they received P-61's and aircrew victories and aces, below is a scan of one page. All and all so far I like what I see since this is only my second book on the subject its hard to judge but very much a keeper from pictures alone.



I like "Nightie Mission"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2016)

Man, combined we would have the most fricken awesome aviation library ever created. Great purchases gents!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2016)

The latest investments, a few minutes ago....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## le_steph40 (Jan 14, 2016)

arrived yesterday.... 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2016)

....aaaaand this one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 15, 2016)

Great scores there guys!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hard work keeping up with you lot!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Hard work keeping up with you lot!


Oh, I gave up a long time ago!

Simply not enough room!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2016)

I know that feeling !
Yet still I buy more books ! Picked up this one cheap. As new condition, 240 pages, 524 photos.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2016)

Love that book Terry. It's a keeper!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2016)

It sure is Jim, a bit of a classic. Nearly bought it when first published, 29 years ago. It still has the original price tag inside the dust jacket, at £15 - about £35 in today's money, at a guess. Got it for £7, so well worth it, and many photos I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice one Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice one old boy....pour yourself a large one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just delivered.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks like a good one old boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2016)

Have had only a quick scan of the 220 pages, but it looks OK old chap....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2016)

That looks rather good Jan! got a few others in that series...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yip....I'm sure that it'll come in handy!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2016)

I think I may have "won" Christmas!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 309396
> 
> 
> I think I may have "won" Christmas!



I like the those B-26 and A-20 books.....what are they like?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2016)

Big.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2016)

Heck Jim, are there any books left in the shop ?!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Big.



Aye, saw them on Amazon....think that I'll leave them for now....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> I like the those B-26 and A-20 books.....what are they like?



I know the pictures are not great, but it should give you an idea of what's inside if you can read it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Cheers buddy....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice haul Jim!! My Son picked this one up for me.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hmmmm.....somehow, I think that they're off a bit about Rommel....
I think that Osprey, need to proof read every so often, or whatyacallit.....


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice scores there guys and great haul there Jim, Love the ones by William Wolf, I wish he would make more books on other aircraft like those.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Just been delivered, brand spanking new, 36 years old, slightly younger than me!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks guys.

THAT looks like a great book Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yip....sure is mate, the author has I think 2,000 hours in the bird, already looking for some more on the Canberra...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice one old chap. But what's this "slightly younger" thing ??!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice one old chap. But what's this "slightly younger" thing ??!!!



That I'm only ever so slightly older than the book old boy...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah, right ............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yip......
Snifter old boy?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow Jim, good work!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2016)

Oh, dear ! Pen & Sword publishers have a sale on, with some big discounts. Better not let Jan know. Oh b*ll*cks, I just did !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Say what old boy?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 19, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think I may have "won" Christmas!



Fantastic Jim! Hey, I've just picked up a copy of the Curtiss Sparrowhawk book myself, a really interesting subject! I also already have a copy of Bob Mikesh's B-57 book - great stuff.

Recent purchases include Warpaint books on the following aircraft: Gloster Gladiator, Douglas Boston/Havoc, Hawker Sea Fury, BAE Sea Harrier, Avro Lancaster, McDonnell F-101 Voodoo, Folland Gnat and I've put in an order for the Avro Manchester volume. Unfortunately the one I really want, the Boulton Paul Defiant is out of print.

Review: Avro Manchester | IPMS/USA Reviews

Also got TSR.2 Lost Tomorrows of an Eagle by Paul Lucas; brilliant assessment of what the TSR.2 might have been in RAF service had it not been cancelled. The book is based on surviving documentation and drawings rather than the fanciful imaginings of internet modellers:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0955185882/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------



## Totalize (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow Jim what a haul. Good on ya!

I picked up the following over the holidays. Going for the U.S. Navy Pacific War birds. Both books are very nice. The Hellcat book is chock full of pics, great for model references.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2016)

Sweet gents!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2016)

Definitely the biggest combined aviation library here on the forum - great stuff chaps !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2016)

Added one more:


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2016)

That looks like a good one Jim - a subject which has only received scant coverage overall.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2016)

That's what I figured also Terry and that Shores guys is pretty good.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice hauls gents.


Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 20, 2016)

And that's a great book, well done Jim!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 20, 2016)

Great Jim, Chris Shores is pretty prolific and does good research.

Picked up today this wee gem:

Review: Operation Torch – The Invasion of French North Africa | IPMS/USA Reviews

I've got a few of these Airfile books now, nice series with good profile drawings of different colour schemes.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2016)

Cool, I'll have to have a look at those Airfile books.
As for me, I got this brute in the mail today. 575 pages detailing about 50 allied aircraft crashes in far North Queensland during WWII. Can't wait to get reading it!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 21, 2016)

Some great scores there guys, like everyone else said. Interesting book there Jim and got to say that Australian book looks mighty tempting as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Well done Guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2016)

With one waiting on Airfix new 1/48 Boulton-Paul Defiant....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2016)

Very cool Jan. Had my eye on the first one. Let me know how it is when you can brother.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Very cool Jan. Had my eye on the first one. Let me know how it is when you can brother.



I certainly will brother.....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice scores Jan!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice Jan!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 31, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Very cool Jan. Had my eye on the first one. Let me know how it is when you can brother.



Definitely worth buying Jim if you (cough, cough) accidentally reserved the Defiant kit.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2016)

This one, I thought might come in handy.....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2016)

Done good there Jan.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2016)

You'll these two as well Jan...









Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> You'll these two as well Jan...
> 
> View attachment 335645
> View attachment 335646
> ...



The top one looks interesting...already have the Swordfish at War....


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2016)

What I like about The Swordfish Story is that there are 67 pages devoted to aircraft histories and losses.


Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2016)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> What I like about The Swordfish Story is that there are 67 pages devoted to aircraft histories and losses.
> 
> 
> Geo



Excellent....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Well Geo, I just snapped this one up.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2016)

I think you will be pleased with the book my friend. A little teaser; for the major roles the aircraft were involved in, s/n, aircraft codes and crew were listed when known.







Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Excellent stuff Geo! 

As I bought two Swordfish, one is for a bird from HMS Ark Royal and the Norway campaign, the other from the Taranto raid, possibly L4M....


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2016)

It's all in the book.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> It's all in the book.
> 
> 
> Geo



Super!!


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2016)

Just bought this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice one Karl. That's the other volume by the author of 'Luftwaffe Losses ...' . Let me know what it's like when you get it.


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Karl. That's the other volume by the author of 'Luftwaffe Losses ...' . Let me know what it's like when you get it.


Yep, thats why i bought it £3.55 delivred !
Hoping it comes in handy for at least 2 kits i have lined up and a couple more i may get !


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice one Karl. Jan's gonna cry when he sees the cover.


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 1, 2016)

> Very cool Jan. Had my eye on the first one. Let me know how it is when you can brother.



It's good, particularly its illustrations and the range of side views, although photographically its historic images are nothing that haven't appeared already, but its good to see close ups of the RAF Museum's one in colour. The text is okay, standard fare really, following previous publications about the Defiant and adding nothing new to the story, but also following the same old line of the Germans being surprised over Dunkirk by its rearward firing guns. No effort to redeem the type's combat record by including too much on its effectiveness as a night fighter. The Defiant, Blenheim and Havoc Aces is a great little book with personal recollections of the types' service careers from combat reports. If you want good books on the Daffy, seek out The Defiant File by Alec Brew:

Amazon product
_View: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defiant-File-Military-Monographs-Alec/dp/0851302262?tag=duc08-21_


or The Turret Fighters by the same author:

Amazon product
_View: http://www.amazon.com/The-Turret-Fighters-Defiant-Aviation/dp/1861264976?tag=duckduckgo-d-20_


This is also a goodie, one of its authors is the same as the Osprey book:

Amazon product
_View: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Boulton-Paul-Defiant-Allied-Wings/dp/2953254439?tag=duc08-21_


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2016)

Good one Karl.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice one Karl, won some money at work today for of all things attendance. So ordered a few books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Humm still trying to figure this out for some reason my message on last thread at end of pictures


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2016)

Takes a bit Paul. I ended up editing, deleting and reposting....twice for a few of my posts. So far I've found uploading one at a time works the best.


Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Takes a bit Paul. I ended up editing, deleting and reposting....twice for a few of my posts. So far I've found uploading one at a time works the best.
> 
> 
> Geo



Thanks Geo, yeah takes a bit of getting use to like all things, At least the pictures showed up above LOL. Just weird how the note showed up at bottom instead of top before the pictures but will figure it out at some point


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Couple of extra's to go with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2016)

Great buys Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Great buys Paul!



Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a great selection Paul !
I'm particularly interested in the KG53 book. There's a well-known photo of one of their He-111s in the Bob (A1 + BT), for which I've traced the Werke nummer, and have info about it being damaged, and two of the crew wounded, in one of the September London raids.
If you find any info on this aircraft, and crew, for the August 13th to September 6th period, I'd be interested. Might even look out for the book.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2016)

WOW! Some serious purchases going on here.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow! Some haul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

Better strengthen your bookshelf Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Guys, Terry will see what I can find out. Though I just added a couple more that might help. Wayne your right I may have to reinforce book cases when these 3 arrive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Paul, and if those three volumes are the same size and weight as the 'BoB - Then and Now' book, you'll definitely have to reinforce your book shelves !!!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul, and if those three volumes are the same size and weight as the 'BoB - Then and Now' book, you'll definitely have to reinforce your book shelves !!!



Hi Terry, I started a thread here as I find more info I will add it there 

Heinkel He111 for Terry


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2016)

Since I've got a Walrus in 1/48....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2016)

Another one Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Since they were cheap......ish!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just delivered.....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)

Haven't you posted that yet?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

That was when I ordered it yesterday....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2016)

You know Jan, I'm getting tired of saying things like: "Cool book!" or "Great buy!" Just assume in future that I'm thinking that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> That was when I ordered it yesterday....



Copied that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

200 books and counting, if we include cars trains etc., etc...we're in deep doo-dah!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2016)

Dang it Jan, I will never catch up to you the way you are going LOL. Couple started to arrive including two I forgot about.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Dang it Jan, I will never catch up to you the way you are going LOL.



.....and here, I'm trying to keep up with _you!! _


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and here, I'm trying to keep up with _you!! _



LOL Jan!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2016)

That one on the Polish Air Force looks good....


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> That one on the Polish Air Force looks good....





Capt. Vick said:


> That one on the Polish Air Force looks good....



Jim its typical squadron signal material. Lots of pictures and profiles. I don't think I have ever had a book from them that I have been disappointed in other than the fact I always wish they where thicker as they always have great material in them. They really cover a lot for such small books. Covers a lot of aspects of polish squadrons on the allied side from flying PZL. P7a to the spitfire to the hawker hurricane, soviet built Yak-1m and IL-2 to the French Morane Saulnier 406 and more. Basically most of the planes flown by polish squadrons during WWII. Looks to be a very interesting read. Even found a captured Bf-109 with polish markings on the nose in the book. I can scan some pictures of the book if you would like to see some of them as to what I am talking about.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 5, 2016)

Totally agree when you about Squadron-Signal books my friend. Good value for the money, especially used, and always leaves you wanting more.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Saw this one, for a price that I'll never see again, so.....


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2016)

LOL Jan, nice one. I have my fingers crossed on two more to see if I get what I want. If so it will be my last ones for a while. Hopefully will know more by morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fingers crossed mate!
Same here, falling behind in the reading books department!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Fingers crossed mate!
> Same here, falling behind in the reading books department!



Thanks my friend, its more on weather they have it still in stock. I think these two will be limited run books which means they may rise in price as time goes by. Not on sale but are on a subject matter I have been looking for quite a while. Not so much interested past 1945 but should be interesting as they cover French in North Africa: Maroc, Agerie-Tunisie. If instock I am suppose to receive them on Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2016)

As it says about the Essex class book....

*552 pages, over 600 black and white wartime photographs, colour profiles, 3D colour drawings. Contains separate 70 pages map book and four large format posters with excellent plans and colour profiles. Superb, lavishly illustrated monograph about American ESSEX CLASS CARRIERS and their operational employment in WW II. Many never published before photographs and detailed technical description these formidable ships.*
*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 6, 2016)

Delivered today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2016)

Sweet. Though not everyone's problem, stay away from the PE Jan. The rigging is pretty simple. If/When I build another I'll use these..,






Turnbuckles 1/48

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2016)

More good stuff being added to the world's largest collective library !!

Paul, I'll have a couple of questions re colour schemes (all NMF) on the Fennec, when you get those books !

Just arrived today, Vol 2 of BoB Combat Archive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> More good stuff being added to the world's largest collective library !!
> 
> Paul, I'll have a couple of questions re colour schemes (all NMF) on the Fennec, when you get those books !
> 
> ...



Nice one Terry and no problem on the questions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2016)

Good Lord! If I ever win lotto!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2016)

The Essex Class carriers is awesome Jan, got the German language version....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> The Essex Class carriers is awesome Jan, got the German language version....



Cool Master Wayne....
Seen it go for some serious silly money, so when I saw this one....well, you know....everything went kinda into slowmotion....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2016)

I hear ya man....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2016)

Delivered this morning....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 8, 2016)

K8413....the first build?


Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2016)

More nice ones Jan!!!

Terry, so the books on the French aircraft arrived. Little disappointed and happy at same time. Tons of pictures in them. 95 percent of them I don't think I have ever seen. Bad news is its all in French even though they are stated as English. Oh well. Guess Google translate when I need it  Never realized they had a squadron of Junkers Ju88 at end of the war. Example of a squadron page and pictures


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Another one came today, the one on the right is the new one. Completes this series for me now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2016)

Ah a completest huh? Very good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ah a completest huh? Very good!



Yep Jim, I hate it when I have a series and not all of them, makes it hard some times as what you are looking for is the one book you don't have in the series. I still have a few series to complete yet they keep publishing new stuff which is good but cant keep up. Im done with ordering books for a while. Wife asked me how many still on my wish list. I said only about 200 now

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> K8413....the first build?
> 
> 
> Geo



Or.....

L2813
P4013
P4213
V4313
V4413
V4513
V4713
W5913
DK713
HS213
HS313
HS513
HS613
N4113
NF213
N3313
NF413
NR913
N4113


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 8, 2016)

Did something happen to your post Jan or am I taking crazy pills again? I can't even screen shot that mess.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 8, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Did something happen to your post Jan or am I taking crazy pills again? I can't even screen shot that mess.
> 
> Geo



I have no idea what happened matey....was just going to copy the 13's that I found in the Swordfish book and the whole page thing was copied....from the '13' thread to here....

I guess that there's still a few bugs to work out....

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2016)

Good purchases, still haven't seen the first in the New Series Terry.

and i love those turnbuckles...


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2016)

Well a bunch of them have arrived today, Terry I will start looking and see what I can find on the Heinkel 111 for you. Also is a comparison picture of the three Blitz books with the Battle of Britain to give you idea of thickness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2016)

LOL just noticed Jan, you got a thirteen as well, last book on the cover shows a 13


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2016)

Just noticed buddy, that doesn't mean that you can forget the others....

This beauty was delivered today and what a book she is..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 10, 2016)

You guys got some good stuff there to keep you busy!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2016)

Damn! You got a real winner there amigo! Is that one book?


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 11, 2016)

That looks like a great book!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2016)

It's an absolutely fantastic book about the Essex class carriers in WWII...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2016)

Told you it was Awesome Jan!
If you don't mind me asking...how much.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2016)

£70 Master Wayne....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

By the looks of it worth it. IIRC Those are the same guys that did the really awesome Me 321/323 book that a couple of us have. And if I'm right you should see the book on the Do 26, Bv 138 & the catapult ships that they put out and I'm trying to get my hands on!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2016)

Since I first saw this one, I've wanted it....and £70 is peanuts compared to what I've seen!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> £70 Master Wayne....


 
That's pretty damn good actually...well done!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 12, 2016)

Well decided to complete the Rabaul series and a couple of extra's.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice! Love the Pacific war.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Another cheap one....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> LOL just noticed Jan, you got a thirteen as well, last book on the cover shows a 13



Just the one...!?
Come on son, there is a _serious_ lack of 13's here....there's a good lad....chop, chop!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2016)

While I was at it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Just the one...!?
> Come on son, there is a _serious_ lack of 13's here....there's a good lad....chop, chop!



Sounds to me like its time for another B-25 build for you old chap

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2016)

...any landing you can walk away from is a good landing.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...any landing you can walk away from is a good landing.



Very true Jim but have to wonder how there back feels after that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Sounds to me like its time for another B-25 build for you old chap
> View attachment 336678



Where's that....Aleutian Islands?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2016)

Not sure Jan but guessing so, I found it on my hard drive in an old folder looking for something else. Scored these 3 for 5 bucks each today at the used book store in town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 13, 2016)

Delivered earlier today.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2016)

Money well spent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2016)

Indeed old chap.....
Another shot from the Essex book by Szewczyk, Trojca and Kolacha...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2016)

Day-um!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2016)

Information overload from this book, regarding the Essex carriers....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just been dropped off....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2016)

You guys have been busy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2016)

Jan certainly has!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2016)

Eeerrmmmm....well....


----------



## stona (Feb 18, 2016)

Just received this one, on a recommendation.






According to David Hobbs (who wrote the British Aircraft Carriers book).

_"Anthony J Cumming's thought provoking book sheds new light on the British government's hasty decision, taken after the Smuts Report of 1917, to create an independent air force that came to influence every aspect of British defence policy between the wars. He describes how the untested theories of a few air power protagonists which literally forgot the importance of sea power and failed to give due credit to the hard won wartime experiences of the RNAS and RFC were accepted with insufficient study by politicians. Cumming stresses the undoubted bravery of the aircrew but explains how these misplaced priorities hampered the development of carrier-borne aircraft for the Royal Navy and limited British operational capability in the opening phases of the Second World War."_

It sounds right up my street!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice ones guys!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 19, 2016)

stona said:


> Just received this one, on a recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Steve,

Looks very interesting although the summary suggests the author is approaching this from a rather nautical vantage point. I'd like to know what you think of the book as you examine it.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## stona (Feb 19, 2016)

buffnut453 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Looks very interesting although the summary suggests the author is approaching this from a rather nautical vantage point. I'd like to know what you think of the book as you examine it.
> 
> ...



Hi Mark, yes he will be. His previous book 'The Royal Navy and the Battle of Britain' did the same, pointing out that the Navy was the biggest obstacle to a German invasion, despite the mythologising over the 'The Few' and the RAF's role. He is never disrespectful of the gallantry and determination of Fighter Command, he just attempts a more realistic appraisal of the results of their sacrifice.

He does display a nautical bias, but makes some pretty compelling arguments in that book. I'm hoping for more of the same. I myself have posed the question (probably not on this forum), how in the summer of 1940 could the Germans have made a successful invasion of the south coast of England, even had the RAF been forced back north of London? Maybe I should start a thread 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 19, 2016)

Very nice guys!!!

How's that thousand mile war book look Jan, looks interesting


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks like a good read buddy, after a quick scan....


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 19, 2016)

stona said:


> Hi Mark, yes he will be. His previous book 'The Royal Navy and the Battle of Britain' did the same, pointing out that the Navy was the biggest obstacle to a German invasion, despite the mythologising over the 'The Few' and the RAF's role. He is never disrespectful of the gallantry and determination of Fighter Command, he just attempts a more realistic appraisal of the results of their sacrifice.
> 
> He does display a nautical bias, but makes some pretty compelling arguments in that book. I'm hoping for more of the same. I myself have posed the question (probably not on this forum), how in the summer of 1940 could the Germans have made a successful invasion of the south coast of England, even had the RAF been forced back north of London? Maybe I should start a thread
> 
> ...



Hi Steve,

I think there's been at least one thread that discussed the topic. However, it's probably worth dusting off (or starting a new one) as it's a topic worthy of further discussion. I think the threat of invasion was overblown but, equally, naval forces without air support would have been hugely vulnerable...but we can save that discussion for your new thread. 

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2016)

Picked up this book, a pamphlet really, about the Martin B-10 in Argentine service. All in Spanish, but where would I get those pictures?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 21, 2016)

Sweet, nice score Jim!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2016)

Just arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice one Terry!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2016)

How is she Terry?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2016)

This one was literally just dropped off at my house by post man Keith. (I was beginning to think it wouldn't get here!)


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2016)

So far it is.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Nice one Terry!!



A bit disappointing Paul. 
However, overall it's not too bad, with a lot of colour profiles. But the aircraft in RAF service only receives just over a column of very basic information, and the general text is more of a 'gloss over', and of dubious accuracy in parts, as are the scale plans.
Not as good as the other 'bookazines' I have in the 'Warpaint' series - more so as those notes I have yet to locate, on the Mitchell in RAF service, were intended for an article in the magazine from which this series was developed !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2016)

You know Terry, I feel the same way. I have a couple of these and even considering their size, I felt they could have been better.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree Jim. The earlier editions, expanded from the 1980s and 1990s magazine articles, are much better, with more background and detail info. But, considering the title - 'Warpaint' - the main aim is the provision of the colour profiles, which are useful of course. This particular issue has some profiles of RAF Mitchells, but no Mitchell IIIs, and I have doubts about the presentation of the serial numbers in some, which, of course, leads to doubts about the accuracy of the other profiles too !


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah I have to agree as well, it left me wanting more and could have been a lot thicker with more info. The best book I have found so far on the B-25 has been William Wolfs book but even that has left me unanswered questions. I have been researching it for a while and have been looking for more info on Pacific B-25 staffers and the multitude field conversations done but not but other than pictures of aircraft showing some of the conversions I have struck out. I was looking for Pappy Paul Gunn's long range fuel tank modification and size of tank including the spring loaded doors where the turret was removed but have found no such luck. I have also read of some Russian modifications but again found no pictures other than line drawings from a soviet aircraft manual on that subject. Even British B-25's there is not much info for a book that is 477 pages, 3 pages and a paragraph tops. It talks about a few modifications in the book and specials in the book but I have other books that have other info that Wolfs book does not. Oh well, will keep looking 

As I said before if you need something on the B-25 model let me know and maybe have the answer for you. Below is a break down of the contents in the Wolf book if your curious to what's in it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2016)

Very cool Jim! I have had that thing on backorder for what seems like a year!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 337512
> 
> 
> Picked up this book, a pamphlet really, about the Martin B-10 in Argentine service. All in Spanish, but where would I get those pictures?



I have that and his other about the Martin 139 roughly translated if you are interested.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes please!

Oh and mine was on back order from amazon forever. Switched to the BOOK DEPOSITORY, paid a dollar more, but it was instock, still cheap and free shipping.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2016)

Just ordered these two today


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2016)

Like the look of the 2 Group book Paul.
If you have any info showing the serial numbers of RAF Mitchells with the hyphen between letters and numbers, that would be useful.
I have a few books on the B-25, including the Crowood book, but none of them indicate which serial blocks were hyphenated.
I _do_ have the information in those darned notes that are missing, researched in 1988, if I could only find them.
The serials were presented as, for example, FW-192, rather than FW192, and I'm fairly sure it was relevant to the factory which produced the particular airframe - Inglewood or Kansas City.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2016)

Cool Paul.!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks guys and no problem Terry, I will let you know when the book arrives and will around and see if I can find anything on the dash between the serial numbers for the blocks


----------



## Airframes (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 3, 2016)

Couple more I just ordered today.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2016)

Paul,

Can you let me know how that combat recon book is? Have had my eye on it for a bit buy haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2016)

No problem Jim, Ive been the same way and just finally said the heck with it and hope its a good book


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice set, Paul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!, Terry it finally arrived. Lots of info in it from British Aircraft serial numbers to aircraft types flown by the unit. Campaigns and such. Aircraft group strengths on certain dates. Book is 532 pages long. Interesting thing is every picture in the book is missing serial numbers on the tail. Not sure its because they where censored or just never put on the tail. Let me know if you are looking for something in particular as still thumbing through the book as it just came late last night.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Great stuff Paul. The pic isn't showing, just a 'J.Peg' icon.
The RAF Mitchells had the U.S. serial painted over in most cases, and this normally showed as a darker rectangle on the fin and rudder, probably done at MUs in the UK, using British paints. Others very well may have had them over-sprayed in O/D. at the factory after allocation to the RAF.
See the example on my subject, below, which also appears to have a darker area where it's possible that the 'Star and Bar' marking was over-painted, on the fuselage, although this could be fresh paint where the codes were changed or moved, along with the roundel.

I think I'm probably OK now for most things on the Mitchell MkII (B-25C and D), but if you can confirm the hyphen in the British serial number was only on Kansas produced aircraft, that would be helpful, and any close-up, or relatively close-up pics of the antenna wires would be useful too.
And anything you have in the way of photos of RAF Mitchell MkIIIs (B-25J) would be most useful - decent shots are fairly rare.
Remind me which book it is, as I might end up getting it, seeing as I have a Mitchell MkIII to build yet !


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2016)

Here was the book Terry but pictures are not very clear. Your picture shows and X to for some reason


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Ah, it's the 2 Group book - thought it was one of the B-25 books you've recently bought.
Think I might get that one, as I've been looking at it for some time now.
There seems to be an intermittent problem with loading pics - it was there in my post when first posted, but the problem has been seen in your reply earlier, and in a post by Jeff in his GB thread, where just a J Peg icon is showing, which doesn't 'open' when 'clicked' on.
Let's see if it'll appear this time around.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep can see it now , yeah the second group book has tons of info in it. totally surprised by amount of info. One of those that you need to have a good night sleep before reading to absorb everything. Then again I don't have many books on British squadrons and groups.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Strange, this disappearing image thing !
I've now seen it in a few threads, where the image was there originally, but now there's just the jpeg icon - I've reported it in the 'Problems' section.
Thanks for the feedback on the book Paul, I think I'll bite the bullet and get the book - looks like an essential addition to the library, especially as I have had the privilege of meeting, and corresponding with, former 2 Group aircrew, most sadly now passed.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2016)

Got the same thing happening. I could see Terry's pic earlier and not now. Still can't see Paul's pics and this is after I cleared my cache/history and re-logged in.


Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah this is weird as I saw Terrys before but now I cant again.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2016)

Cue Twilight Zone music.......................


Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

It all started in a deserted diner ....................
Bl**dy strange - the second attempt at posting the pic was successful, but now it's not showing. Darned Leap Year aliens have stolen our pics, and will be posting them on Intergalactic Facebook !

Anyway Paul, I've found and ordered a good, used, copy of the 2 Group book,_ way_ below what I expected to have to pay, and I should have it by the end of next week. Thanks for posting it, as I've wanted this book for some time, but forgot about it. Last time I looked, it was quite expensive, but average price now is around £8 - there was one shown at _one penny_, with £2.80 shipping, but it lacked a good description of its condition, so I went for one in good condition - no marks apart from normal creasing to the spine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2016)

Great to hear Terry, will let you know if I find anything on the B-25 pictures though right now the gremlins seem to be affection all the pictures now.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep, it must be Gremlin Season - I seem to recall it always follows the Haggis Hunting season ..................


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2016)

What's up with the pics??


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)

Yesterday, there was a period of time when uploaded pictures weren't attached to the database correctly. Initially these were displayed fine then disappeared. If these were uploaded again all started to be fine .


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2016)

That would explain them there jpeg thingmajigs then....

Cheers my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)

Yep.. just Terry needs to upload them again. I sent him a PM.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2016)

Something different....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice one Jan, added these 3 today.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2016)

"The Flying Dutchman" is a good insight into RAF Mitchell operations Paul. I passed it on to Marcel, but I might grab another copy, just for the photos and a diagram.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> "The Flying Dutchman" is a good insight into RAF Mitchell operations Paul. I passed it on to Marcel, but I might grab another copy, just for the photos and a diagram.



Very cool Terry, Now I have to tear myself away from ordering to reading  I have quiet a few now to read LOL


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm the opposite - I have to _stop_ reading, and get back to the bench !
Just been doing some more research, and need to make and fit a 'Gee' monitor for the Mitchell, and mark the relevant positions for the whip antennae. The equipment was fitted from February 1944, although it will have to be an educated guess as to where it was actually mounted.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Something different....
> 
> View attachment 338538



The Squadron Signal In Action book on this bird is very interesting. Check it out if you can Jan.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2016)

Good scores as usual...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks to Paul's reminder when he got the '2 Group' book, I managed to grab a used copy, in very good, almost new condition, for a very good price.
Packed full of information, data, maps and photos in 532 pages, it's a hefty volume, even in soft cover format !
Thanks again for the heads up Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not a bad book at all....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 10, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Thanks to Paul's reminder when he got the '2 Group' book, I managed to grab a used copy, in very good, almost new condition, for a very good price.
> Packed full of information, data, maps and photos in 532 pages, it's a hefty volume, even in soft cover format !
> Thanks again for the heads up Paul.
> 
> View attachment 338831



Glad you are enjoying it my friend  It is full of info that's for sure


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thought that it'd go well with my Kinetic 1/48 FRS.1 Sea Harrier....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2016)

Bet that's an interesting read


----------



## Tracker (Mar 12, 2016)

Just found this book. I didn't realize the Soviets had female fighter units.
"The White Rose of Stalingrad-Real Life Adventure of Lidiya Litvyak, the Highest Scoring Female Air Ace of All Time"

Of all the major air forces that were engaged in the war, only the Red Air Force had units comprised specifically of women. Initially the Red Air Force maintained an all-male policy among its combat pilots. However, as the apparently invincible German juggernaut sliced through Soviet defenses, the Red Air Force began to rethink its ban on women. By October 1941, authorization was forthcoming for three ground attack regiments of women pilots. Among these women, Lidiya Vladimirovna "Lilya" Litvyak soon emerged as a rising star. She shot down five German aircraft over the Stalingrad Front, and thus become history's first female ace. She scored 12 documented victories over German aircraft between September 1942 and July 1943. She also had many victories shared with other pilots, bringing her possible total to around 20. The fact that she was a 21-year-old woman ace was not lost on the hero-hungry Soviet media, and soon this colourful character, whom the Germans dubbed "The White Rose of Stalingrad," became both folk heroine and martyr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 14, 2016)

Jim,

The book finally arrived. I was kind of disappointed though. Probably half the book is pictures of people. Most if not all the recon photos can be found in other books or on the fold3 website. Its more about a Jack Heyn a photographer and the pictures he took in the 3rd bomb group then on the 5th air force with short paragraphs for each picture.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Jim,
> 
> The book finally arrived. I was kind of disappointed though. Probably half the book is pictures of people. Most if not all the recon photos can be found in other books or on the fold3 website. Its more about a Jack Heyn a photographer and the pictures he took in the 3rd bomb group then on the 5th air force with short paragraphs for each picture.
> View attachment 339071



Thanks brother. Scratch that off the list.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 14, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks brother. Scratch that off the list.



No problem my friend!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2016)

This was dropped off today....






....and it was signed at some spots, very much unexpected!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice buys guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2016)

This is _some _book...!











....if you've got any interest in this area, _BUY _it!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2016)

Will do!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2016)

great buys guys...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 18, 2016)

Finally found one for a decent price after hearing good reviews from a few on it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2016)

This came the other day, and for the price I ain't mad at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice one Jim, I have the first two of the series but no more, is it typical of the series.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2016)

I only have this one and the first one. They are similar, but I like this issue over the 1st. Having been spoiled with Luftwaffe im Focus for roughly the same price, I only buy these on sale.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

HAve all of the Wings of the Black cross, not a bad series.

Eagles of the Southern Sky is a great book, well done Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 19, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I only have this one and the first one. They are similar, but I like this issue over the 1st. Having been spoiled with Luftwaffe im Focus for roughly the same price, I only buy these on sale.



Thanks for the feed back Jim!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 19, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> HAve all of the Wings of the Black cross, not a bad series.
> 
> Eagles of the Southern Sky is a great book, well done Paul.



Thanks Wayne, been looking for this one for a while, wonder when book 2 will come out.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

No idea Paul, sadly one of the authors passed away not long after the release so that sort of slows things down a bit....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Saw this one for a decent price, saw I thought....why not!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice one old boy - let me know what it's like when you get it. Might very well be interested in getting a copy, seeing as I have a RAF Sabre build lined up for the future.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2016)

One shall let Squire know as soon as it arrives...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks awfully old chap !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2016)

No problem Paul.






If you remember, I saw this book in Baltimore at Barnes & Nobles. Was greatly impressed by the contents and finally pulled the trigger. Recommended.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> No idea Paul, sadly one of the authors passed away not long after the release so that sort of slows things down a bit....



Didn't know that, that sucks. I hope some continues on with the project. That's my worry here as these look great but guessing it will be more than a few years for the 4 I am waiting on from here. Really want to see the Grimm Reapers and Sun Setters. For now they just released Kens Men book 1 which at some point I will get as I have all there other books.

Current Projects


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice scores guys, picked these two for around 15 bucks yesterday.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2016)

Shattered Sword is an awesome book! Syscom3 recommend it to me years ago and I've thanked him ever since!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2016)

Shattered Sword is excellent! great Buy Paul.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2016)

Agree with Master Wayne here.....

Right....to confuse myself, I picked these two up..


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2016)

Forgot to put up the map in the Falklands Air War book....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks Jim and Wayne, I will have to read it after I finish the Billy Goat Squadron then. Just finished the books The Flying Dutchman and Bats Outa Hell over Biak.

Nice ones there Jan, not sure how you keep all those era wars straight. I have a hard problem just with WWII.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have no idea either mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2016)

You may find these interesting Jan as my son likes the phantom and picked these up


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got the right one.....what's the left one like?


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> I've got the right one.....what's the left one like?



Honestly I off hand I don't know as I have never looked at it. I guess I will go take a look and let you know my friend  He bought them with his own money LOL so not part of my collection


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2016)

Clever lad I hear!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Clever lad I hear!



LOL he can be when he wants to be, looks like the book is full of short stories on the wolf pack during the Vietnam war. As far as accuracy I have no idea as I do not know a lot about that time period


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2016)

Passing on the tradition huh?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2016)

I just think that good ol' Micdrow, is working his way into his lads room, before he notice he'll have his books there as well, as he's running out of shelf space....sneaky!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2016)

A ha!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 22, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Passing on the tradition huh?



Yeah he is currently more into jets than me though for WWII he likes the Pacific.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 22, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> I just think that good ol' Micdrow, is working his way into his lads room, before he notice he'll have his books there as well, as he's running out of shelf space....sneaky!



LOL Jan, I thought his room was going to be the extension of my library once he gone


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2016)

See....I've got you figured out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2016)

Good Lad!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2016)

Dropped off this morning....
































They point out in the book, which had the '6-3' wing and if it's from factory or if it's a conversion....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info old boy - think I might get myself a copy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2016)

Quite right old boy, very handy book....that's a good lad, money on the counter....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2016)

Picked this one up on Ebay for a tenner. Great pictures, though almost completely in Japanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice score there Jim!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2016)

Typical Ginter. Good stuff, if not an exciting subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2016)

Cool Jim..


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Picked these two up at the half price book store today and the Eagles of the southern sky arrived today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2016)

Damn that is some book store my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2016)

A fine little book from MMP on an interesting subject. Recommended.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice one Jim, Yeah I have to say I am spoiled by that store,

I am probably in there once a week as I have no idea what to expect there. They buy and sell both new and used books. Things are updated or changed daily. I hate to tell you how many good deals I missed and kicked myself in the butt a few times. Some times I can go months without buying anything and then bam. I find lots of good deals each week. The first two above I got for 10 bucks each. But at the same time it can be dishearting. Yesterday I saw Jagdeschwader Wilde 300 Sau Book 1 by Jean YVes Lorant Richard Goyat for 25 bucks so pretty sure I paid more than that a few years ago LOL.

Some of the workers know me by name. Funny thing is I never special order anything from there web site as its comparable to Amazon. Its just in the store that the special buys really come out. That and they send me coupons all the time. Last weeks coupon was 50 percent off your highest price item.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2016)

Doing great there Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 27, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Doing great there Paul.



Thanks Master Wayne!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2016)

Paul,

We are arranging a fieldtrip to visit you!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 27, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Paul,
> 
> We are arranging a fieldtrip to visit you!



LOL Jim, Airventure right around the corner.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2016)

An added bonus!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2016)

Not about airplanes, but still an interesting book I purchased recently. Many pictures and not just about these to tankkillers. I read mixed reviews about it, but for someone like me who doesn't know a whole lot about these beast it fits the bill.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice one Jim!!! I have a couple of tank books stashed around here myself including a couple on ships. Adds to the variety once in a while.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2016)

It is the spice of life my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2016)

Picked this up from Squadron. A little miffed that the corner was dented, but not enough to actually DO anything about it. Actually I was really surprised the 25 came out when it did. It seemed like only yesterday that 24 was published. Boy how time flies.






Picked up this one at a bit of a discount. The dust cover is a bit mangled and the pages have become unstuck from the spine, but it is readable and nothing has fallen out so I'm good. Liked volume one a little better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice ones Jim, if the pages still stuck to the main sheet try putting some gorilla glue in the inside gap to re-stick to the spine. I had to do that to a couple of my books


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2016)

Good advise. But that stuff scares me, the way it expands. Watch out!


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 28, 2016)

I've been a bad boy......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2016)

Yeah baby!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2016)

Well done...Bad boy...


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 29, 2016)

I also brought home........


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 29, 2016)

Those two flying wing books are awesome! Great buys. Let me know how the hustler book is will you amigo?


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 29, 2016)

It one of the new in action and pretty good, great shots but I have the old Aerograph B-58 by Jay Miller. It's the best I've ever seen on the Hustler.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice scores there Donivanp!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Good advise. But that stuff scares me, the way it expands. Watch out!



Yea you do have to be careful, I try and use a short straw to around the center of the book so there is room so it can expand a bit.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 29, 2016)

Donivanp, the three FW190 books I have also, but the vol. I have run 1938--1943, then 1943-1944, and then 1944-1945. I would be interested to know how yours are broken down. Just curious.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 29, 2016)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Donivanp, the three FW190 books I have also, but the vol. I have run 1938--1943, then 1943-1944, and then 1944-1945. I would be interested to know how yours are broken down. Just curious.



I just got Volume two today. it is 1943-1944. They look like they are the same as yours. Vol one is 38-43 and vol three is 44-45

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2016)

There are different ones out there?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2016)

Listen-up brothers, this one is tricky. First off this book is awesome! Especially if you love the Do 26, Bv 138 and the catapult ships that serviced them and other seaplanes. But it you intend to actually buy a copy for yourself here is a little advise to possibly save you a nice chunk of change. 

Firat a little backgroud. The last aviation tome that this publisher put out was about the magnificent Me 321/323 Giant and it was issued in two distinct versions, one aimed at German speakers and one (at a higher price) for the English speaking market. There were actual differences made by the publisher in each book. 

However, inspite of all the prepublication adverts seem to indicate that this was AGAIN going to be two distinct printings, THIS DOES NOT APPEAR TO BE THE CASE! From what I have been able to glee for various sources there is only one issue of this book! 

The only added "bonus" you get if you buy the imported "English" version here in the states is 8 pages of English translations for the German picture captions. This is not even provided by the publisher, but by the supplier!

So, in closing, if you want this book I would recommend you buy the significantly lower priced issue from Europe (even with shipping it's cheaper) and hope a good friend will share his translations with you. Wink!


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 30, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> hope a good friend will share his translations with you. Wink!



Translations! We don't need no translations, we have pictures! HA HA HA HA HA. (all said with a Spanish (Mexican) accent).


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2016)

A-men brother!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2016)

Another good one there Jim!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Well, I didn't ban myself from buying any more books, did I now... 

....256 pages of Gloster Meteor!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2016)

Neato, anything RCAFy in there?


Geo


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks very nice Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2016)

As soon as I know, you shall now my friends....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2016)

Noice!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2016)

Just ordered these two and well I think you guys will appreciate the fan. It will be going in my war room

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice Paul. Always liked those fans but SWMBO has informed me that they don't match any of the decor in my town. I like the 421st book. Lots of pics besides aircraft. I am severely lacking in the Pacific.


Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Have you tried a WWI style fan?


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 3, 2016)

The 421st looks interesting, the fan, I could use a replacement in my room.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Paul. Always liked those fans but SWMBO has informed me that they don't match any of the decor in my town. I like the 421st book. Lots of pics besides aircraft. I am severely lacking in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> Geo



LOL Geo, that's why I decided to move the war room to the guest bedroom. Pacific I seem to be growing as of late though really need to add to areas such as Russian and China theater.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Have you tried a WWI style fan?



Here you go Jan, two blade for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)

Er.....Cool...!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2016)

See....now you're giving Master Wayne ideas!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2016)

Man, if I had a life size one for the B-36 my room would REALLY be cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 4, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Man, if I had a life size one for the B-36 my room would REALLY be cool!



Six 19 foot props or the four jets?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2016)

....and now, he'll be looking up towards the ceiling, thinking.....hmmmm..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2016)

Latest Luftwaffe in Focus....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2016)

There you go my boy!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice one there Wayne!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thought that these would fit in nicely, with my other Avro Lancaster books....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2016)

How's the first one Jan, at some point I need a good Lancaster book?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll have you know as soon as it arrives buddy....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Guys...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2016)

Good stuff chaps.
The Lancaster book is good overall, but there are a number of inaccurate, or misinformed, captions to some of the detail photographs, where particular items are incorrectly named, or, in some cases, their function is just guessed at !


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 6, 2016)

Hit Half priced books today, wife was there and approved.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2016)

Which one Terry?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff chaps.
> The Lancaster book is good overall, but there are a number of inaccurate, or misinformed, captions to some of the detail photographs, where particular items are incorrectly named, or, in some cases, their function is just guessed at !



thanks for the feed back Terry, Do you have a better recommendation on one for the Lancaster.

Thanks in advance Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh I love that store Donivanp. Seen the same book at ours here for the same price but already had it. Glad to here the misses was on board with it as well


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2016)

Wish I had that book store near me!


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 6, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wish I had that book store near me!



Go West young man.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2016)

Depends what info you want Paul.
The SAM book is good overall, as I mentioned, but the poor photo captions show a lack of detailed knowledge, which of course casts doubt on the overall text. However, this is a relatively minor issue, and the book is still very much worth having.
If you want a detailed 'walk through' on the Lanc, then the Haynes 'Workshop Manual' is excellent, with good photo coverage of the BBMF Lanc, showing lots of detail, even down to engine start and taxiing / take-off procedure.
Another, inexpensive book which has some good info on operational equipment is 'The Lancaster Story', by Peter Jacobs, published by Arms and Armour Press.
Then there's the old classic from the early 1960s, 'Lancaster - Story of a Famous Bomber', by Bruce Robertson, published by Harleyford, and also published by Aero Publications Inc in the USA.
It's long out of print, but was for many years considered to be_* the*_ work on the Lanc, and is still a very good reference, covering design and development, operational use from introduction to retirement, and chapters on modifications etc, with full production and serial numbers listings, sections on the Lincoln and Shackleton, along with tone 3 view drawings of each major sub type from the Manchester to the Shackleton, and cutaway drawings of the Lanc and Lincoln.
At the time of publication, it cost 60 Shillings (£3), which was a _lot_ of money for a book back in 1964 (it was my main Christmas present back then !), and you can probably find a copy on second hand book web sites for around the same price now.
I was fortunate recently to pick up four other works from the Harleyford range, for around £5 in total, found quite accidentally on e-bay, and I've also seen Harleyford books on such sites as Abe Books.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 6, 2016)

Excellent buys folks!  A friend of mine gave me this about a week ago. Very interesting book.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2016)

I have that book. Keep it away from animals and small children...it may crush them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 6, 2016)

I've got that and the one on WWII birds. They fell over once and registered 7.6 on the rector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Depends what info you want Paul.
> The SAM book is good overall, as I mentioned, but the poor photo captions show a lack of detailed knowledge, which of course casts doubt on the overall text. However, this is a relatively minor issue, and the book is still very much worth having.
> If you want a detailed 'walk through' on the Lanc, then the Haynes 'Workshop Manual' is excellent, with good photo coverage of the BBMF Lanc, showing lots of detail, even down to engine start and taxiing / take-off procedure.
> Another, inexpensive book which has some good info on operational equipment is 'The Lancaster Story', by Peter Jacobs, published by Arms and Armour Press.
> ...




Thanks Terry for the info, I will have to do some thinking and looking around but this gives me a good idea. Many thanks!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2016)

You're welcome Paul.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2016)

Great By Don ! right place right time!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2016)

I think I have a few Luftwaffe books from Bryan Philpott...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cool...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks like a good one old boy - and you've_ bought_ something !

Received this today, from Wojtek. I've only had a brief look at it so far, but it's up to the usual high standard we expect from Kagero, with loads of pictures, many in colour, along with colour profiles and a decal sheet covering three scales.
Looks my my B-25J kit has found a subject !
Thanks again, Wojtek my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Looks like a good one old boy - and you've_ bought_ something !



I allow myself to buy books....for now!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2016)

Hmm. But buying books usually leads to buying the kits o the subjects covered by said books ............


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 8, 2016)

Managed to find this one squirreled away in a second-hand bookshop:






Only just started but D'Arcy Greig was - how shall I put it? - a character! Also have Orlebar's memoirs of the Schneider Trophy races as well as the bio of 'Kink' Kinkead. All are well worth a read if you're interested in the Schneider Trophy events.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Donivanp (Apr 8, 2016)

I have been a contributor to Detail & Scale on FB for a year or so. If you have not noted yet, Bert Kinzey had been publishing the D&S in digital format. Thes are great books at an incredible deal. You can get them in either iBooks or Kindel format. This is the latest in the new series and you get a lot of information for $9.99.
To date they have published,
F3H Deamon in D&S
F9F Couger in D&S
F-14 Tomcat in Color and Markings
And now
SBD Dauntless in D&S.

I just got mine, most of these are over 200 pages packed, if you liked the old D&S, you'll love these. The SDB Dauntless is 170 pages of interactive media. You can open any photo and expand it for better detail.

I should add here, when the book is updated, you get the update for free, it helps it stay current.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)

Yep this is a nice series of books.


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 8, 2016)

Wurger said:


> New Yep this is a nice series of books.



I get mine for free in iBook but I buy them also in Kindel. You can do different things in the different formats.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Hmm. But buying books usually leads to buying the kits o the subjects covered by said books ............



Hmmmmmm.....

Definitely, since Sweden was very keen to buy the NF11 version of the Meteor and Gloster were just as keen to sell them to us....
I didn't know that, Gloster even so far as a design study for a staggered seated version, which the Swedish Air Force preferred....

Now Airfix, how about a NF11 next?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2016)

Much improved over Gordon's Red Star Tu-4 book. It must have benefited from the opening of the old USSR. Recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Scored these two....the Mosquito and Venom in Swedish Air Force service....











Will fit nicely with the others....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Two books that I want, that'll be out later this year....











The top will be out in May and the bottom one in December....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

....and I just picked this one up, to a bargain....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Found another three books that I want....(help!) 
















Maybe next month....all 200+ page with some great photos it looks like!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Just delivered....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice scores guys!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2016)

Good score Jan.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2016)

Just ordered these three

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2016)

Excellent buys guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 9, 2016)

Those last two books are awesome!! Great purchases!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh Jan, had my eye on that one. A full Sit Rep on that one when it arrives, if you please! Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sure thing buddy!


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 11, 2016)

Most of them cost nothing with my Amazon Kindle Unlimited account. JG26 Top Guns and JG26 Photographic history were the only ones I had to pay for, the Photographic history is in paper back and was lik $5.69 and the JG 26 top guns is digital and 9.99

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just dropped off....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2016)

Good stuff fellas...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 12, 2016)

That He 162 book looks interesting


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 12, 2016)

Good haul Jan.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 12, 2016)

Great scores there guys, just ordered this one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2016)

Just delivered....and all that I've to say is, if you can't get a real TSR.2, _get this book!!

























_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2016)

Cool Jan....a damn sight cheaper too....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2016)

That last pic just makes me sick.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah...almost as much as Jan's mangled hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks like a good one Jan.
I used to have 'The Murder of the TSR2', but loaned it to a friend many years ago, and never got it back, as we both moved house and lost contact.
It was, for the time, _*the*_ book on the TSR2, covering the whole story, including the political shenanigans and, as the title so aptly puts it, the final 'murder' of the entire project. I tried to find a replacement copy a year or two back, and the cheapest one I saw was over £160 !!!
Oh, and by the way, the next 'Open Cockpits Night' at the RAF Museum, Cosford, in May, includes the TSR2 among those open for inspection. I'm not sure if I can get there, or even get a ticket in time (limited to 300 visitors, at £12 per ticket - might be wrong on the price, would have to check), but I'll try.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Looks like a good one Jan.
> I used to have 'The Murder of the TSR2', but loaned it to a friend many years ago, and never got it back, as we both moved house and lost contact.
> It was, for the time, _*the*_ book on the TSR2, covering the whole story, including the political shenanigans and, as the title so aptly puts it, the final 'murder' of the entire project. I tried to find a replacement copy a year or two back, and the cheapest one I saw was over £160 !!!



It sure is old chap...._love it! 
_
I've seen those as well....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2016)

arrived today...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice wee book that....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice one Wayne. Let me know what it's like when you get a chance. Apart from an old magazine article, with scale drawings, I don't have much on the Defiant, so might be worth getting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 18, 2016)

Good stuff here guys. Haven't bough a book in ages.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2016)

Jan convinced me. I ordered the TSR2 book. Oh boy....


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 18, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Nice one Wayne. Let me know what it's like when you get a chance. Apart from an old magazine article, with scale drawings, I don't have much on the Defiant, so might be worth getting.



Tony,

I have this one and can confirm it's an excellent reference on the Defiant. IMHO probably the best there is for a modeller. If you have this and the Air Britain book (which has all the historical details and serial numbers), you pretty much have all you need for the Daffy. The only other exception might be Hugh Harkins' "Defiant MkI Combat Log" which covers the type's usage as a day fighter, mostly copies of F540 entries and combat reports...but interesting if, like me, you're particularly interested in 264 Sqn's operations.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info Mark.
Since posting my reply to Wayne, Geo has very kindly e-mailed PDF copies of both the Mushroom and the Warpaint books - marvelous !
I agree, the Mushroom book looks to be very good indeed, from the brief look I've had so far, and it'll certainly be useful when i get around to building the new Airfix Defiant to add to my 'BoB - Hardest Days' collection.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2016)

Glad you got what you need there terry, it does look good.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 19, 2016)

Geo is super good like that.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2016)

He is that Jim !
On more than one occasion, without asking, I've suddenly received an e-mail from George with info, photos or books, which have proved very useful.
Thanks again Geo !


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2016)

Not a problem. If I have it and anyone needs it, I'll boot it off. I enjoy the research part as much as the modeling part.


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 19, 2016)

My dog!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2016)

George is a GEM...!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2016)

Not a book but rather a Booklet on Finnish camouflage and colours of some select aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 21, 2016)

Picked this up at Barnes & Nobles last night. Pretty good, as is the whole series.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice one Jim!!!

Sweet score there Wayne


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice catch there Jim. I well remember those propliners - except the Brabazon of course, which didn't go in to production.
The Argosy was better known for its military service, and was the type I did my Para course on - beaut transport, compared to the cramped, noisy 'Fat Albert'.
Had a couple of trips on Viscounts too, one of Britain's most successful aviation exports.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 22, 2016)

Sweet memories I would imagine Terry...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2016)

Flying on the Viscount (1976) was good - the Argosy was OK, but we never got to land in one, the b*ggers threw us out at 800 feet !!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't been doing much reading lately (I know, heresy) but I couldn't pass up an opportunity to get these on sale!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice set of books David.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2016)

Yep, well done David, a nice haul there.

Just arrived today - in 'as new' condition, with clear cover over the dust jacket, for the measly sum of 82 Pence !!!
Shipping was more, at £2.80, but even at a total of £3.62 it's a steal, and completes my collection of the Lanc 'At War' series.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 23, 2016)

Great scores there guys, latest from the half price book store.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2016)

Good little group Paul. That 'Catch 22' book sounds interesting.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks Terry, yea the Catch 22 book on my list for a while to pick up. Found it at the half price book store for 6 bucks and couldn't resist.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2016)

All great stuff guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion Jan. Received mine yesterday. Fantastic book so far, and I'm only a couple of chapters in!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2016)

My other Finnish delivery...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2016)

Wow! Pretty detailed coverage.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2016)

Now if there was a book like the one on the TSR2, about the Avro Arrow CF-105.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## destrozas (Apr 28, 2016)

yesterday I came to my the last to buy me

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice Sergio!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice scores there guys!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thought I would post this here as well. Not so much "A new book in your library" but for your library...



Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 28, 2016)

Excellent buys guys! Got this one today.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2016)

Some great books being snapped up here.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice one Aaron!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2016)

Everyone is getting in on the act...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2016)

Just arrived, and at a great price too - just over half price !
I've only flipped through it so far, but what a beaut of a book - some great art work, colour air to air pics (present day), and many previously un-published, contemporary photos


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2016)

looks like a winner Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 30, 2016)

Very nice Terry, some newest scores from half price book store. First two are by Winston Churchill and the editors of Life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice Paul. I like the Italian one, some nice cutaway drawings included.


Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 30, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Paul. I like the Italian one, some nice cutaway drawings included.
> 
> 
> Geo



Thanks Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2016)

Damn that half price book store is good!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2016)

Good scores there Paul !


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2016)

Scored again!


----------



## Micdrow (May 1, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2016)

Sweet.

Finally my Typhoon book has arrived...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2016)

Ah, it finally arrived then !
Nice one Wayne. I'm dubious about those colours in the cannon bays though - colour pics and film footage show the standard grey green, with the inside of the 'blisters' in the dull red of the layered fibre mouldings.


----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2016)

Nice one Wayne!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2016)

Cheers Fellas, started to think it wasn't going to arrive there for a while...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2016)

...and with this I finally have the entire Red Star series, and it was worth the wait. Great book. Yeah me!


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (May 8, 2016)

Now, these books obviously don't have to be new or about aircraft, right?
And damn you guys must have some serious money and bookshelves! 

Bought a bloody big atlas from Vinnies the other day. Gorgeous maps.


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2016)

Nice! And he'll no! Most of the books I buy are used and DEEPLY discounted.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2016)

Amen to that!


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2016)

Nice one there, hope to see these 4 by end of the week.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 9, 2016)

I imagine those squadron histories tell the real story huh? Good picks.


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2016)

Thanks Jim, some tell you things that most other books don't. Some authors of books use fake names to some of there characters out of respect or request from there fellow service men. I am really interested in the book we kept them flying as very many books out there and not very many that deal with ground crews. Usually mentioned but this one suppose to be specially about them.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (May 12, 2016)

Ordered a few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 14, 2016)

todays half price book stores purchases


----------



## Wurger (May 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 16, 2016)

Just picked these two off Amazon used, for $26 total.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2016)

Noice!


----------



## fubar57 (May 16, 2016)

Nice looking books gents


----------



## Micdrow (May 17, 2016)

Donivanp said:


> View attachment 343561
> View attachment 343562
> 
> 
> Just picked these two off Amazon used, for $26 total.



Nice scores there Donivan, can be a very good reference book but jump around allot. Kind of a hard read though if you wanted to read page by page.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2016)

Well done Don.


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2016)

That's a good catch there Don. I got volume 1 from the RAF Museum, Cosford, on Special Offer at £17 instead of the full £35, and I should look for Volume 2 as well.

Been waiting for over two weeks for Volume 9 of 'Luftwaffe Crash Archive'. They normally arrive around 4 to 6 days after ordering, so I hope it hasn't gone astray.


----------



## Donivanp (May 17, 2016)

Today's find in Kindel format for $10. 400 pages of everything you want to know about Il 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## imalko (May 17, 2016)

As promised a short review of newest book in my library...
A book "Messerschmit Bf 109 - The Yugoslav Story" is a joint effort of group of Serbian authors and a result of many years of research on the subject. It's written in English language to make it accessible to wider audience. Two volumes are planned, out of which first one is recently published and which I present to you now. Second volume is scheduled for publication in 2017.
The book has soft cover and is printed on high quality glossy paper in A4 format. It contains 196 pages of valuable information and is illustrated with 231 photographs and 37 aircraft profiles.
Pictures speak more then a thousand words so here are few....


----------



## fubar57 (May 17, 2016)

Looks good Igor. Some nice alternative markings


----------



## Donivanp (May 17, 2016)

Nice Igor,


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Good stuff Igor, thanks for sharing.


latest for me in the post...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2016)

Good stuff chaps.

I dropped a clanger regarding Volume 9 of LCA. Got in touch with Mark, at the publisher's, who very politely pointed out that the release date, after pre-order, is June 9th, clearly shown on the advert in their e-mail Newsletter - Doh !
I'd confused this with the release date for the next volume of the BoB Combat Archive - I must stop drinking that Alzheimer's Ale !!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Just go get your Lube job and oil change and you will start thinking clearly again Terry...


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

Nice scores there guys!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2016)

Hahahaha!


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2016)

Few have arrived, few waiting on and a few waiting to ship.


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

Wow Paul, that's some haul, and only part of it so far !!


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Terry and yeah my last haul for 2 months at least. Wife does not believe me but I have to if I want to go to Air venture this year which I do LOL.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2016)

Yep, got to go to the show, and the books will still be there to be had at some point. 
I'm in a similar situation, as I'm intending to go to at least three major air shows this year, with one of the trips being an extended week or more, taking in some air museums and former USAAF airfields in Norfolk and Suffolk, and hopefully, Tangmere and Middle Wallop in the same trip. Consequently, I'm trying to avoid too much expenditure beforehand - don't know if it'll work though !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Yep, got to go to the show, and the books will still be there to be had at some point.
> I'm in a similar situation, as I'm intending to go to at least three major air shows this year, with one of the trips being an extended week or more, taking in some air museums and former USAAF airfields in Norfolk and Suffolk, and hopefully, Tangmere and Middle Wallop in the same trip. Consequently, I'm trying to avoid too much expenditure beforehand - don't know if it'll work though !!!



Sweet Terry, what shows if I might ask.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2016)

Your book shelves must be at bursting point Paul...like my model shelves...


----------



## Wildcat (May 24, 2016)

Nice haul Paul! I like the look of the 49th FG book.


----------



## Micdrow (May 24, 2016)

Thanks guys and your right Wayne, I am running out of book space 

Andy the 49th squadron book is a typical squadron signal book. 64 pages long with good pictures and always leaving you wanting more


----------



## Wayne Little (May 25, 2016)

other 3D book i ordered arrived...


----------



## Micdrow (May 25, 2016)

Nice one Wayne!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Few have arrived, few waiting on and a few waiting to ship.
> 
> View attachment 344096
> View attachment 344097
> ...




Paul, the Battle Colors V is a good book, I have managed to end up with all five of them and really enjoy them. From what I understand, as they find out more, they will print follow ups. I'm not sure how they plan to release them but I read this somewhere.


----------



## Wildcat (May 26, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys and your right Wayne, I am running out of book space
> 
> Andy the 49th squadron book is a typical squadron signal book. 64 pages long with good pictures and always leaving you wanting more


Interestingly enough the latest P-40 to be made airworthy down here in Oz is in a similar scheme as that shown on the front cover.

_View: https://www.facebook.com/189972221192507/photos/pb.189972221192507.-2207520000.1461521205./481906035332456/?type=3&theater_


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2016)

Good stuff fellas...


----------



## Micdrow (May 27, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Interestingly enough the latest P-40 to be made airworthy down here in Oz is in a similar scheme as that shown on the front cover.
> 
> _View: https://www.facebook.com/189972221192507/photos/pb.189972221192507.-2207520000.1461521205./481906035332456/?type=3&theater_





Very cool Andy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (May 27, 2016)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Paul, the Battle Colors V is a good book, I have managed to end up with all five of them and really enjoy them. From what I understand, as they find out more, they will print follow ups. I'm not sure how they plan to release them but I read this somewhere.



Thanks Aaron, I will have to keep my eye out.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff Igor, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> latest for me in the post...
> View attachment 343895





Wayne Little said:


> other 3D book i ordered arrived...
> View attachment 344374



Nice ones Master Wayne....I've always liked the Kongo myself...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 27, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Finally my Typhoon book has arrived...
> View attachment 342897



Start building soon then?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Start building soon then?



soon i think good sir, I am studying the instructions and the How to build book....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2016)

....another gold medal winner in the making!


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2016)

My latest haul


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2016)

Nice ones Andy, I have contemplated the black Sunday one. Let me know if its any good when you get a chance.

Thanks Paul


----------



## v2 (Jun 1, 2016)

*"Beyond the Call"*

Near the end of World War II, thousands of Allied ex-POWs were abandoned to wander the war-torn Eastern Front, modern day Ukraine. With no food, shelter, or supplies, they were an army of dying men.

The Red Army had pushed the Nazis out of Russia. As they advanced across Poland, the prison camps of the Third Reich were discovered and liberated. In defiance of humanity, the freed Allied prisoners were discarded without aid. The Soviets viewed POWs as cowards, and regarded all refugees as potential spies or partisans.

The United States repeatedly offered to help recover their POWs, but were refused. With relations between the allies strained, a plan was conceived for an undercover rescue mission. In total secrecy, the OSS chose an obscure American air force detachment stationed at a Ukrainian airfield; it would provide the base and the cover for the operation. The man they picked to undertake it was veteran 8th Air Force bomber pilot Captain Robert Trimble.

With little covert training, already scarred by the trials of combat, Trimble took the mission. He would survive by wit, courage, and a determination to do some good in a terrible war. Alone he faced up to the terrifying Soviet secret police, saving hundreds of lives. At the same time he battled to come to terms with the trauma of war and find his own way home to his wife and child.

One ordinary man. One extraordinary mission. A thousand lives at stake.
This is the compelling, inspiring true story of an American hero who laid his life on the line to bring his fellow men home to safety and freedom.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> ....another gold medal winner in the making!



I aim to please good sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 9, 2016)

I didn't buy this, it's available for download here Defeat to Victory - No. 453 Squadron RAAF
Looks interesting so far, 180+pgs, pictures etc.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Fingers crossed....I found this one in Greece for £34.59, _not _the £875-£1463, which is the asking prices for it on Amazon!






....well, one shall find out shortly!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Got an email from them, it'll be shipped on Monday!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice ones Jim and Jan!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

Well couldn't help myself, latest hauls from half price book store.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 10, 2016)

I really like the 13th Fighter Command book. A large tome with a schwack o' pics and maps


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> I really like the 13th Fighter Command book. A large tome with a schwack o' pics and maps



Agreed Geo, really am enjoying reading it so far.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 10, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> I didn't buy this, it's available for download here Defeat to Victory - No. 453 Squadron RAAF
> Looks interesting so far, 180+pgs, pictures etc.
> 
> View attachment 345772



It's a pretty good book. The fundamentals are still valid despite some more recent discoveries that have corrected some errors regarding losses and combats.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Fingers crossed....I found this one in Greece for £34.59, _not _the £875-£1463, which is the asking prices for it on Amazon!
> 
> View attachment 345809
> 
> ...



Bummer! It's already been sold _and _to the UK as well...two months ago! 

Oh well, one shall keep looking....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2016)

Wurger said:


>



I know my friend, but....I found another two!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2016)

Just for your information....






Tempted to send Amazon an email, asking....WTF!?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2016)

Just wonder if they could ever answer .


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2016)

I think that's probably a cover for the sale of something dodgy !

Volume 9 of Luftwaffe Crash Archive arrived today - just one more volume to go.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice one Terry and yeah Jan I have seen a few on Amazon like that and go how the heck can they ask that.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

Good stuff Terry, still waiting on No.8....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2016)

Some of the sellers use a program that looks at what others are selling the book for and adds a few bucks. Like above it can get out of hand. I once emailed a book seller who was selling "Stuka Pilot" for $14k and asked them if it had been autographed by Hans. They responded that they did not know. I replied "You mean you are selling a book for $14k and you have no idea if it's been signed????" They removed the listing.

Some of the prices are just obscene. Several of the Luftwaffe Classics are like that.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Some of the sellers use a program that looks at what others are selling the book for and adds a few bucks. Like above it can get out of hand. I once emailed a book seller who was selling "Stuka Pilot" for $14k and asked them if it had been autographed by Hans. They responded that they did not know. I replied "You mean you are selling a book for $14k and you have no idea if it's been signed????" They removed the listing.
> 
> Some of the prices are just obscene. Several of the Luftwaffe Classics are like that.



Its too bad it takes that for them to wake up David or at least figure out what they are selling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

Awesome Jan....love Tigers......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gotta love wee kittens!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice ones Jan!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Gotta love wee kittens!



You bet..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2016)

Arrived a while ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2016)

They look interesting old chap. Let me know what they're like when you've had a chance to look at them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2016)

Airframes said:


> They look interesting old chap. Let me know what they're like when you've had a chance to look at them.



They're great old boy, the Tigers in Combat, I bought when they first came out, I've missed thumbing them for a good while, the Tigers in Normandy goes well the other two, well spent money!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 17, 2016)

Needed to cheer myself up a wee bit....






Scouts Out is the definitive account of German armored reconnaissance in World War II, essential for historians, armor buffs, collectors, modelers, and wargamers. The first extensive treatment of the subject in English, it features: Profiles of the armored reconnaissance vehicles that performed vital functions for the Third Reich's war machineCapsule histories of the reconnaissance elements of panzer and mechanized infantry divisions, including those of the Waffen-SS and LuftwaffeFirsthand accounts from reconnaissance soldiersHundreds of photos, the majority of which have never been published before. Color illustrations of uniforms and insignia....

400 pages.... 






During World War II, German armored reconnaissance laid the groundwork--often through small-unit actions--for the stunning tank and infantry operations that made the German military famous. Robert Edwards's follow-up to Scouts Out, the first extensive treatment of the subject in English, focuses on the battles and personalities found in ranks of the Waffen-SS, Luftwaffe, and other divisions. * Covers armored reconnaissance in Poland, France in 1940, the Balkans, North Africa, the Eastern Front, Italy, and the Western Front * Numerous firsthand accounts and after-action reports * Analysis of recon operations, from tactics and doctrine to vehicles and commanders....

528 pages....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 17, 2016)

WOW! Two very nice additions there Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Was just dropped off....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Bl**dy great looking books at first scan....well spent money says I!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2016)

A bit of information overload here, about 1000 pages on German WWII reconnaissance, I'll be lucky if I remember how to get dressed in the morning!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2016)

....does anyone here know, what _KStN ####a (gp) _etc., etc., stands for?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)

It seems that stans for " Kriegsstärkenachweisungen " - the German equivalent of the American table of organization and equipment (TO&E) or the British war establishment.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Aaah....what's in every unit, as in vehicles....theoretically..?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2016)

I would say .. yes. More info you may find here...

Table of organization and equipment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and here...

What is a table of organization and equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

Buying up big there Jan..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cheap....and you know how it is when things are....cheap!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2016)

yeah, you buy twice as much..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2016)

Eeerrmmmm....well, aye!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks interesting Jan, guess these are coming for me for fathers day. Was told they will arrive tomorrow. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2016)

I guess I have to buy a Halifax now huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2016)

Yep !
Great series of books, and if the Halifax volume is as good as the Mosquito, Lancaster and B-24, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2016)

Good stuff Guys...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2016)

....and this will be this month's investments, I hope! Got plenty to read with the German WWII reconnaissance and these two!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweet Jan!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Think one is 296 and one is 316, might get the Use Feist one at a later date, just for the sake of it!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Think one is 296 and one is 316, might get the Use Feist one at a later date, just for the sake of it!



LOL, tomorrow is a later date


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> LOL, tomorrow is a later date



Don't tempt me.... pmsl


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Don't tempt me.... pmsl



Tempt, Tempt, Tempt


----------



## al49 (Jun 21, 2016)

Two new books for me s well, I needed something nice to read while on the beach.
Not directly related to modelling or, may be, there is a Phantom in my future?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2016)

Robin Olds...would have loved to see what he would have done in Korea.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2016)

Good stuff Alberto.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 22, 2016)

The latest title I've added to my Ginter library.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

Good one Jim.


----------



## stona (Jun 24, 2016)

Just got Claes Sundin's latest profile book.






Lovely art work, as you'd expect, and well researched. He even sent me a separate signed profile...which is nice 

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2016)

Noice! Are there any actual pictures in there?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice one Steve!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

On the same wavelength as Steve..!

got my copy today!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2016)

Claes does awesome profiles.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2016)

He _does _have an artistic streak or whatyacallit....

This arrived earlier....just getting the other one on Monday I imagine....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2016)

....then I found a couple of more books from Kagero, with _more _13's in them....bugger!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Jun 25, 2016)

Well, it's not a book about WW2 - but it was printed in 1941 - from a second hand shop. Hundreds of DIY tips, projects, helpful hints and ideas from that era.





Thinking of you guys and all those expensive books you have - here's a 1941 tip on how to keep the dust off them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2016)

Very Cool.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2016)

Where's the 13's?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)

Still burning somehere at the Prokhorovka.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2016)

Hahahahahah!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2016)

This came in the mail today. It was an impulse buy and I didn't think there would be much to it, but I was wrong. A very interesting book with photos and chapters on each German type used. Pleasantly surprised and highly recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2016)

Great impulse buy good sir!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice one Vic, It is indeed a good book


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2016)

Should have my crash archives No.8 tomorrow....


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2016)

Got a handful of reference books on aircraft in the Argentine forces during my recent trip to Buenos Aires, all in Spanish, but terrific wee monographs with beautiful profiles and heaps of detail for what they are. Only cost 240 pesos each (less than 20 dolleros). These are the Latin Wings series; No.2 BAC Canberra en Argentina y Peru, 14: McDonnell Douglas A-4C Skyhawk, 17 Avro Lancaster, Lancastrian and Lincoln, 18: FMA IA-58 Pucara, 19: Dagger, Finger y Mara, 22: I.Ae-27 Pulqui y I.A.-33 Pulqui II, 23: Dassault Mirage IIICJ/BJ y IIIEA/DA, 26: McDonnell Douglas A-4P Skyhawk, 30: Dassault Super Etendard, 31: McDonnell Douglas A-4Q y A-4E Skyhawk as well as an Avialatina special on the Grumman OV-1D Mohawk in Ejercito Argentina service.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 2, 2016)

Learning to become a spy...
Feel kinda sorry for the rat...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2016)

Are you going to be a SOE member?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 2, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Are you going to be a SOE member?



Probably not Wurger, I'd balk at sticking a fuse up a rat's arse!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2016)

I've just received the Vol. 2 on the Sturmgeschütz III, 591 pages on the StuG III can't be all bad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2016)

Graeme said:


> Probably not Wurger, I'd balk at sticking a fuse up a rat's arse!



You could always start ww2aircraft.net squirrel defense league....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2016)

I see. Judging by the pic caption it is just the stuffed rat. I have seen a such item in a move but what was its title...well the time flies

But I hope you don't want to become a terrorist.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> I've just received the Vol. 2 on the Sturmgeschütz III, 591 pages on the StuG III can't be all bad....
> 
> View attachment 347473
> 
> ...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 3, 2016)

Picked these up at a half price book store in Madison on my way home from my parents. Same chain that I go to here in Appleton

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2016)

finally arrived....collected saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2016)

Great buys guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 5, 2016)

Excellent hauls folks! I found one last week for $10.00 and couldn't turn it down. Being as I have two kits to assemble of this bird, it may just help.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 5, 2016)

Recently realized the greatness of these War Bird Tech books. That one looks like it wouldn't go against the grain. Nice one!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice one Aaron!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice guys. I like the Air Force Units book Paul, I like following the histories.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 6, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice guys. I like the Air Force Units book Paul, I like following the histories.



Thanks Geo, I must have too because for some reason I have two on the subject now but with different publishers. I will have to look closer but both looked to be the same on the inside.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 6, 2016)

This is the one I have...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> This is the one I have...
> 
> I will scan the inside cover of both when I get home from work in the morning for you.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks like both are exactly the same but the book covers and who published them LOL. That and one has a little better paper inside.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 7, 2016)

I have the purty one...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2016)

LOL I wonder how many different publishers had printed this book?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 14, 2016)

Not sure I love or just like this book
...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2016)

Looks interesting, just going off the look of the cover.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2016)

I suspect a cover up!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 348271
> 
> 
> Not sure I love or just like this book
> ...



Here is the Index so you know just how "complete" this book is.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2016)

Just took this off the postman hands. Thought it would be softcover large format like the others in the series, but I ain't mad at it!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

Ah, the 'Flying Flat Iron', built, so rumour has it, from left-over girders from the Forth bridge !
Which reminds me, I must knock down a wall, to gain room to display my 1/48th scale Javelin, when I eventually get my Rs in gear and build it !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2016)

Can't get me enough B-24! Eh Terry?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2016)

Darn !
I haven't got that one in my B-24 collection - another bl**dy book I need to get, along with knocking another wall down to make room for another book case !!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice scores!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2016)

Good stuff Jim.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2016)

Just arrived - not quite what I expected, as it's a little A5 landscape format - but a handy little reference none the less, with 128 pages, colour profiles and B&W pics, production and unit listings etc etc.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice books boys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks interesting Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2016)

It looks better than it actually is Wayne !
It's OK, but it's a small book, with a brief over-view of the development, history and use, and not really a detailed reference.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 348617
> 
> 
> Can't get me enough B-24! Eh Terry?



HEADS UP AMIGOS!

It turns out that this B-24 book was later included in an excellent compendium of WWII US Heavy Bombers, including the B-17 and B-29. I began to sense a certain familiarity about half way though...






You've been warned me harties!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2016)

Airframes said:


> It looks better than it actually is Wayne !
> It's OK, but it's a small book, with a brief over-view of the development, history and use, and not really a detailed reference.



Oh well...sometimes you just can't have your cake and eat it too....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2016)

Cover not in best of shape but for a handy research book the inside is clean, just picked it up for 10 bucks which I didn't think was too bad.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2016)

good stuff, the decal selection in those Top Colours is excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Arrived today....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2016)

It fascinates me that people believed so much in the Nazi ideology that they would join up against their own country.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2016)

The more I read about WW2 the more I realize that explanations are not easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2016)

251 pages of out of the ordinary airplane goodness! Highly recommended!


----------



## Graeme (Jul 29, 2016)

That does look very interesting Jim.

I went back to WWI this week...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Great stuff guys


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2016)

Didn't find one good book deal at the airshow so ended up ordering two I was interested only cheaper


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2016)

Gotta love those Bill Norton books. So many previously unpublished photos!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2016)

Some good stuff going on various shelves here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2016)

Purchases are going well in here....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2016)

Half price for extra decals....Yes!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2016)

Excellent fellas!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice one Wayne!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2016)

Cheers Guys....and another has arrived...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2016)

Now that looks really good there Wayne, nice score!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Arrived this morning....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2016)

Finally found this one at a reasonable price. Have only had time to flip through it, but it gives me the impression of being very thorough. (330 pages of text, pictures and drawings!) The authors have successfully taken a subject that I am not really into, Tante Ju, and made it interesting to the point I'm dying to seriously crack into this book! Recommended.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2016)

It's a right cracker then, you're saying?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just been dropped off....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2016)

Good stuff Jan...need to check...think i have both of those Kagero books?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2016)

Good score there Jim and it is a good book

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2016)

Newest find!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2016)

That looks like a very interesting book.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, Jim here is a copy of one of the pages from the book. Wish there was more details on some of the squadrons but all and all not a bad book. Only one I know of like this on the Marine aviation groups of WWII.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 13, 2016)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks guys, another special find, covers from 1924 of the RCAF till 1968. Lots of detail for a subject that again I don't have allot on even if the book is older and published back in 1977 but wish other authors would follow similar format. Attached is a page from the book

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow! Heavy duty.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 20, 2016)

Newest half price book store find

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks interesting!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 21, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Looks interesting!



Thanks Andy, covers RAF fighter command claims, Ju87 operational losses from July-December 1940, even some ground casualties sustained during main Stuka attacks against the British mainland targets.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2016)

Picked this up for a price that made me not mind I can't read french. Anyone have a translation?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice one there Jim!!!, Lots of pictures I hope


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice jim. Do like I do, word by word in Google Tranlsate. Hours of fun to translate one caption


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes lots of pictures!

Sounds like fun Geo. It's not like I don't have a hangar to finish.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 23, 2016)

What looks like more fun is translating Japanese, they want you to hand draw the characters. You draw them and Google gives you suggestions and you pick the best one. With apologies to Shinpachi, this was my attempt at de Havilland Mosquito...

デ 八ビランド モスキー卜 *> De eight Billund Mosuki Bok*

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2016)

Somebody lent me Fate is the Hunter by Ernest K. Gann. It's an old book but a real page turner. Anyone read it?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes! Loved it! I just wish he remembered to ask his buddy who crash landed in Canada what the arrow was for!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2016)

Yep, agreed. Tried to Google that event and there's not much info out there on it.

Gann has a way with words that I find funny. Continuous dissing of the C-87 cracks me up. "The C-87 was a ground-loving b!tch. When fully laded it rolled, snorted and porpoised interminably before asserting its questionable right to fly". Love it!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 24, 2016)

Well finally found one for an ok price in good shape hope to see it in a couple of week


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 24, 2016)

A handy book that one Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2016)

Another one for my pile...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not WWII, but....


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2016)

Great stuff there guys!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2016)

This one arrived in the mail today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2016)

Cool Andy..!

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2016)

Sweet Andy!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2016)

A couple of recent additions...the second one is just an expensive magazine!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 31, 2016)

Good scores there Jim, you will like the first one. Your library really growing


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2016)

Picked this one up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2016)

Got another Book/Decals combo, but a tad annoyed...P*ssed in fact, I already have this book, the New dust Cover hid the fact that this was not a new Book but one already available....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2016)

Great scores there Wayne, though sucks about the one with the dust cover change, That seems to be more and more common and I hate that as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2016)

Cheers Paul, was hoping for a similar format to there other Camo Colours previously purchased....oh well....


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's a book I've been after for years, now available as print on demand!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice Gents!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2016)

Be careful of those POD books my friend. I have found that at least where the Ginter book series is concerned, the quality (especially of the photos) was not that good. I hope it's different in your case.

Anyway, picked up the following yesterday in what the owner stressed was not a used book store, but rather a "$pecialty Book $tore" (see what I did with the "S's" there?). I was actually surprised by the thoroughness of it's content and was just wondering if anyone is familiar with this book and would know if the data contained therein is valid.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice ones guys!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've got several in that series Jim and the info them seem to jive with other sources


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2016)

My wife bought this for me for my birthday, and though I am only a few pages in I can already share with you this amazing gem: Did you know the He 219 at the Hazy-Udvar is a 3 seater? Me neither. There is actually a crude jump seat in the rear fuselage accessible from a hatch on the bottom of the aircraft. There is even a plexiglass window above it, cut through the top of the fuselage! Who knew?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2016)

Geo,

There are more in the series? Do tell?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2016)

Ya got your Hurricane, your Spitfire, your A-20 Havoc, your B-24, -17, -25, -26, -29, your Beaufighter, your Blenheim, your Defiant, your Meteor and your Tornado/Typhoon/Tempest. I may be missing a few, I'll get back to you


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)

I understand you got it finally?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks like it my friend, on ebay, for $50 Canadian....
But, I won't relax, until that I've got the book in my hands....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2016)

Cool Jan...


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 23, 2016)

Cool buys there guys!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2016)

Just a few from my recent spending spree...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice ones there Jim!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you amigo!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)

Jim....well done man....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice haul Jim!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2016)

Not exactly sure what to expect with this but just ordered these for 17 bucks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2016)

Are those the aireview books?


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are those the aireview books?



Correct Jim, I found this set supposedly in very good condition for actually 18 bucks now that I look at it including shipping and handling. Just got confirmation email saying they just shipped. Just not sure what to expect other than one book in Japanese and the other is suppose to be the translated version.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2016)

I purchase that set myself after seeing it in my college library. Mine came in a box sleeve and though I have not looked at it for a while I remember being happy with it at the time. Now it is a bit dated. One thing I remember about the purchase was the fact that the package was not waterproof and it was left out on my porch in the rain. Was not happy. Now insist all purchases come "wrapped in plastic as the postman often leaves packages out in the rain". Hope you enjoy it for what it's worth.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2016)

Another haul...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2016)

Wanted - large building in Long Island. Must have 1,000's of shelves. Bedroom and kitchen desirable ............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2016)

I did have to do some shifting around of book cases in my man cave/hangar to accommodate another wall of shelves. The down side is that most of my models will be located elsewhere, likely down the basement...


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> I purchase that set myself after seeing it in my college library. Mine came in a box sleeve and though I have not looked at it for a while I remember being happy with it at the time. Now it is a bit dated. One thing I remember about the purchase was the fact that the package was not waterproof and it was left out on my porch in the rain. Was not happy. Now insist all purchases come "wrapped in plastic as the postman often leaves packages out in the rain". Hope you enjoy it for what it's worth.



Thanks for the info Jim, and well done on the current purchases


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 7, 2016)

Your a book buying machine Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2016)

Well done there Jim...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 8, 2016)

WHOA Jim!!! Nice haul!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you, thank you...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2016)

Another addition for me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2016)

That is a series to have!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2016)

Picked these two up today at the new used book store.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice! What is that second book like?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2016)

Good stuff Paul.!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Nice! What is that second book like?



I haven't really dug into it yet Jim, trying to finish up 3 other books I have started but one thing I wish it had was more pictures and drawings but what I found interesting was the contents. Here is the contents of the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2016)

I have not bought this yet, but wanted to give you gents a headsup!!!

This is the 1,200 mile recon mission that resulted in 2 Medal of Honors being awarded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks interesting David!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 13, 2016)

I saw a Dogfights episode on that crew. Very cool. Tough hombres and loners. Crew had a running battle with like 12 zeroes.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2016)

With my growing fascination with B-25 straffers I just ordered this book.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2016)

These four came in the mail today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice score there Jim!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2016)

Good ones!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2016)

good stuff there Jim.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2016)

Little bit of a change of pace for a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2016)

NICE!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2016)

Oooo. That looks like some good winter reading.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oooo. That looks like some good winter reading.



Thanks guys, though Jim I think I have enough reading material for the next 4 or 5 winters. I believe there are 15 books in the series. I found these 5 for 5 bucks each at the new used book store in brand new condition and well couldn't let it pass. Hoping in time they will have the rest show up


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh now you HAVE to get the whole aeries!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 27, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh now you HAVE to get the whole aeries!



Maybe we will see, if I find them for the right price I might but other wise probably not. I have a few other series books I would want to finish first before I finished this one. Who knows though as I have not started reading them yet but soon. About three quarters of the way through the book Indestructible.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2016)

very Interesting paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> very Interesting paul.



Thanks Wayne


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you tried the used book market?


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Have you tried the used book market?



Morning JIm, I've tried quite a few in the past. You have a special one in mind?

Thanks Paul


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2016)

www.bookfinder.com
www.alibrus.com
www.biblio.com
www.abebooks.com


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> www.bookfinder.com
> www.alibrus.com
> www.biblio.com
> www.abebooks.com



Thanks Jim, I've used Abe and Biblio before but not the other too. I will have to check them out.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2016)

Here is the latest few that arrived. The first two are self-explanatory and worth having at a reasonable price, even if one is by Myra. The last one, for someone like me...a beginner...is a real gem and has how to's on a few subjects I couldn't find on the web. I am really happy with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2016)

Great stuff there Jim!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2016)

FINALLY got this one. Nihongun Rokakuki Hiroku (Japanese) by Kazuhiko Osuo; Shigeru Nohara 
I had no idea the number of Allied aircraft the Japanese had captured. It also has pics of the captured Hellcat, F4U Corsair, Lagg 3 and P-51C. It also talks about a P-47D that was recovered (44-229068) though no pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2016)

Now _*THAT *_one gets me slightly excited. Beauty, David


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 1, 2016)

Very cool David!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2016)

An interesting book. Recently release. Many interesting factoids. Some nice production pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## MiTasol (Nov 4, 2016)

I just received two books and will scan and upload the F-8 manual but the binder contents is not as interesting as I had hoped - I will post one of the many Stock Lists just in case others find it more interesting and want more.














I very much doubt that every item in the AAF inventory is covered but was hopeful that these manuals would be more interesting. 

Mi

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 5, 2016)

Cool scores guys!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2016)

Just ordered this one,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh, tell us more about that one!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh, tell us more about that one!



Actually I can Jim, though book hasn't arrived yet but I found a really poor scan of the book years ago and why I ordered the book. First off the book is in English and not Japanese. There are lots of pictures and profiles. Here is a jpeg from the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 6, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have not bought this yet, but wanted to give you gents a headsup!!!
> 
> This is the 1,200 mile recon mission that resulted in 2 Medal of Honors being awarded.



Zimmerman was the pilots last name if i am not mistaken, Martin Caiden did a short on it in Flying Forts if I recall correctly.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2016)

A very cool little book on the Buffalo. Great pictures. Kind of like a great, long magazine article in hard spine book format. Very happy with it.











This book is a real keeper. Great pics and info, especially the build section. I WILL be buying other volumes in this series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2016)

Damn Jim, you really growing the library, nice scores!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice Jim! Any info on RAAF Buffaloes in that book?


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2016)

Andy, I found this online yesterday, I don't have it but figured you might be interested if you don't.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 7, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Andy, I found this online yesterday, I don't have it but figured you might be interested if you don't.


Yep, I've got that one Paul and some of the other books in that series. Good books IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool will have to add some to my wish list. 

Thanks Andy


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Nice Jim! Any info on RAAF Buffaloes in that book?



A little bit. Something you need?


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2016)

"The Nazi Death Camps Then and Now"
In the 12 years that the National Socialist Party was in power in Germany — from January 1933 to May 1945 — upwards of 15,000 concentration and labour camps were established in the Greater Reich and the occupied countries to incarcerate all who were deemed enemies of the state.
The first was set up by Heinrich Himmler, then the Police President of Munich, just outside the city at Dachau, its very name becoming associated with death. Camps were then established in quick succession at Sachsenhausen, Buchenwald, Flossenbürg, Mauthausen in Austria, Ravensbrück (exclusively for women), Neuengamme, Gross-Rosen and, later in the war, Belsen, yet it was the extermination camps, hidden away in eastern Poland, that horrified the world when their existence was revealed in 1945. Specifically designed and built to kill people in order to carry out the Nazis’ ‘Final Solution’, the names of Auschwitz, Belzec, Chelmno, Majdanek, Sobibor and Treblinka will forever be linked with death on an industrial scale.
These and many more concentration camps in Belgium, Czechoslovakia, Estonia, France, Holland, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Norway, Poland, and even the United Kingdom, are included in this book, illustrated with comparison photographs which are the forte of After the Battle. Some of the camps have been preserved but at others only a memorial stands to mark its passing.
Through the dreaded camp portal marked with the euphemistic phrase ‘Work gives Freedom’, millions walked never to return, and our final chapter recounts the efforts undertaken by the Allies to bring those responsible to justice.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 15, 2016)

This one just showed up in mail today

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 15, 2016)

For those of you wondering what's in this book you can find a pdf copy here. I just prefer the real feel of a book in my hands 

http://www.afhso.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-101202-002.pdf


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have the PDF myself Paul but the book is well worth the price for a hard copy


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> I have the PDF myself Paul but the book is well worth the price for a hard copy



Very true Geo, I picked my copy up in excellent condition for 14 bucks on Amazon. Goes well with the Combat unit book.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 16, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Nice Jim! Any info on RAAF Buffaloes in that book?



I'd be interested to learn whether there are any truly new photos in the book, particularly RAAF/RAF.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2016)

I wouldn't really know, and honestly how could I? As a Buffalo nut I'm sure you have seen more than I have. To me there are some new ones for sure.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hmmm..."as a Buffalo nut", i'm not sure whether to be offended or complimented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2016)

Good stuff fellas...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh it's all good!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Graeme (Nov 22, 2016)

Bought this book a couple of months ago...






And from it I thought this was an interesting comment...


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2016)

looks interesting


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Ended up picking this up at the museum today, I blame Jan this time


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 26, 2016)

I need to day out of the half price book store for a while, just picked these four up for 5 bucks each.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 27, 2016)

Just ordered these two


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 28, 2016)

Cool! I browse through that top one often


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 28, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Cool! I browse through that top one often



Thanks Andy, can't wait for it to show up since I have been researching No 2 squadron as of late. Not to many pictures of squadron aircraft around though. At least so far from what I have found.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2016)

....and I love that last one!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 28, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> ....and I love that last one!



I will let you know David how it is, supposed to be here by this weekend for that one.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Parcel in the Post today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2016)

Thankyou Sir!

Didn't expect to see it till next week sometime...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 30, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> ....and I love that last one!



David, the book arrived today, lot of history on Fokker aircraft. Very interesting and am enjoying it. Book is almost 340 pages, nice heavy pages with very clear pictures. Lots of profile pictures though I wish they where a little bigger as some seem to have a lot of detail but hard to see. A lot of nice black and white pictures that are nice and clear and of decent size. Under all the profile pictures it gives the length, wingspan, engines, max speed, ceiling, range, payload, crew and passengers depending on make and model of plane. Really no three view break down of aircraft and seems well researched but since I have very little on the subject I can not say what's correct and what's wrong in the book of which all books have something. All in all very pleased and a welcome addiction to my library.

All the best
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2016)

I just received this!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 1, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2016)

Cool x 2


----------



## Trilisser (Dec 5, 2016)

Can anyone post here a few sample pages from Ryan Noppen's Blue Skies book? None could be found even on the publisher's site.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2016)

Trilisser said:


> Can anyone post here a few sample pages from Ryan Noppen's Blue Skies book? None could be found even on the publisher's site.



Is there something in particular you are looking for, I probably can scan a couple this weekend.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2016)

Been trying to locate a copy of this book, at a reasonable price, for some time.
Publisher's price is £12.99 + shipping, but they're out of stock, and elsewhere, prices ranged from £20 to over £35 !!
Got this, brand new, for £5.99 and free shipping !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2016)

You did well!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2016)

Yep, I'm happy with that Andy.
I was about to order a 'used' copy from e-bay, at £17 + shipping, then did a slightly different search, and found this new copy on e-bay too !


----------



## Trilisser (Dec 8, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Is there something in particular you are looking for, I probably can scan a couple this weekend.


Average samples will do. I just wish to have a peek at how the book is laid out.


----------



## Trilisser (Dec 8, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Been trying to locate a copy of this book, at a reasonable price, for some time.
> Publisher's price is £12.99 + shipping, but they're out of stock, and elsewhere, prices ranged from £20 to over £35 !!
> Got this, brand new, for £5.99 and free shipping !
> 
> ...


Are these genuine editions? That Delprado on the cover suggests otherwise.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 8, 2016)

I'll admit I hadn't noticed that until I actually got the book. It's actually an abridged version of the original "Mosquito Photo Recce Units of WW2", released (under licence) by Del Prado, still via Osprey.
The text and images are the same, with the same colour profiles, although these lack the full descriptive 'key' normally found at the back of the book, and the three-view drawings are not as good - not that I'd use the latter, as they are, as usual, inaccurate anyway.
The book is slightly thinner than the original, but to the same size and format and, overall, I'm happy enough, a it is mainly the profiles and info on the use of the PR.IX that I am interested in.

EDIT:- I've now had a chance to have a closer look at the book, and it's one of the editions from the 'weekly parts' series 'Aircraft of the Aces', published and marketed by Del Prado in 2001.
There are around 30 pages less than the original, of which around six to eight would have been the full descriptions for each profile, normally included as an appendix at the back of the book, and although there are still twelve pages of colour profiles, there are only two profiles per page, where the original would probably have shown three profiles.
Other than that, the size, format, printing and overall quality is identical to the original Osprey edition and, considering the low price, and the fact that the book covers the area in which I am interested, I am happy enough.


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 8, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Been trying to locate a copy of this book, at a reasonable price, for some time.
> Publisher's price is £12.99 + shipping, but they're out of stock, and elsewhere, prices ranged from £20 to over £35 !!
> Got this, brand new, for £5.99 and free shipping !



Wow that is a great deal. Which search service did you use because my favourite (Bookfinder) has the cheapest new copy at about 20 quid plus shipping.

Mi

Just noticed the later posts - I am pleased it meets your needs though.

I did not look at BF to find if they listed the Del Prado editions or just Osprey.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd originally used a general search (just in case !), and then tried Bookfinder, Abe books and the 'usual' sources.
It was purely by chance, looking on e-bay, that I found this copy, which 'came up' as one of those 'similar items you're looking at', having already seen listings for the original Osprey version, between around £19 and £25.
Being pleased to find it at such a low price, I didn't even notice the change to the title format, or the fact thsat it was del Prado, until the book arrived !
The average price, new and used, seems to hover around the £20 mark, on e-bay and Amazon, for example, with some in the USA a little cheaper, but then there's the shipping cost (and possibly Customs charges, if the P.O. gets it wrong!) on top. 
I saw some at silly prices, between £35 and £55 !

So, it's not the original edition, and was not advertised as such (my error in not looking closer !), but it's still the 'bulk' of the original text, photos and profiles and, for that price, I can't complain.
If you're interested in obtaining a copy of this version, send me a PM and I'll give you the vendor's details - I think he may have another copy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2016)

Did real good there Terry!

another pressie in the letter box today....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2016)

I think of all the battleships ever made or designed, that class was the most beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2016)

Latest additions...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2016)

Jim...


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice scores guys.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 12, 2016)

Trilisser said:


> Average samples will do. I just wish to have a peek at how the book is laid out.



Sorry took so long, Picture of the contents on how the book is laided out and a scan of some pictures in the book.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2016)

I like this book better than the similar book I listed previously. More pictures and ones I have not seen.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice one Jim!!!


----------



## Trilisser (Dec 13, 2016)

Micdrow, thanks for the scans! The book looks good!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2016)

Partner to the Yama to book has shown up too..


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice one Wayne!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2016)

I couldn't wait for Santa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 15, 2016)

Great score Jim


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks gents!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2016)

Luftwaffe im Focus is a great series Jim, I have each and everyone!

and this has arrived!

First look doesn't look too bad at all.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2016)

I have that one Wayne (the Me 163 book) and think the same.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 21, 2016)

My early Christmas gifts. My mom and dad wanted me to get something before Christmas for under the tree. Needless to say Half price books where I went and got these.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2016)

Great stuff!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice set of gifts!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2016)

Gents,

Monster book sale going on at Squadron.com

Like $4.00 hard cover in action books...some good titles...check it out.

Thought you guys should know.

Regards, Jim


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks guys and thanks for the info Jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2016)

Dang, well there goes this paycheck!

The Forgotten War series I really liked, great info on a little known front.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Gents,
> 
> Monster book sale going on at Squadron.com
> 
> ...



And the rain forest is about to get a wee bit smaller  Some nice looking books there


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dang, well there goes this paycheck!
> 
> The Forgotten War series I really liked, great info on a little known front.



Your right David, I can't believe the wind speeds in that area and the damage it had done, very interesting series on a forgotten war front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2016)

Got this for the X-mass ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2016)

Great score!!!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2016)

Some good stuff here chaps.

Got this for Christmas, from my youngest daughter. A facsimile reproduction of a 1945 original, including the 'damage' to the 'dust jacket'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 25, 2016)

Very cool Terry. Never heard of that title.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2016)

Me either, good pressie Terry!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2016)

I guess Santa took pity on me...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 28, 2016)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2016)

Very nice haul Jim...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2016)

Great score Jim


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2016)

Wow ! That's some haul there Jim - great stuff !


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 28, 2016)

and I am jealous


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 29, 2016)

Still going with a theme LOL


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2016)

What the hell? (That second to last book?)


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> What the hell? (That second to last book?)



Honestly Jim, I am hoping its not a fiction book. I read one review that it had some great pictures in it and then the review on amazon by a reader says it goes up to Ronald Regan so makes me think of a fiction book. I found it for a decent price so hoping for the best. To be called up again is where I get suspicious. Suppose to arrive on Monday. Below is what's provided by Amazon info which I have found is not always right. Worst case scenario is I will sell it to the half price book store and get some of my money back. I have a few books I don't want any more and a few duplicates to get rid of.

Within months of the Japanese sneak attack on Pearl Harbor, Jimmy Doolittle lead his squadron of B-25's off the deck of the USS Hornet on a raid into the heart of the enemy. As the war in the Pacific progressed, B-25s, retrofitted with twelve 50 caliber machine guns, swept in at treetop level to wreak devastation on enemy shipping and airfields at Rabaul, New Guinea, Borneo, The Philippines and Formosa. Now, in another century, against another enemy, but again in the same locale, they were on a super-secret mission which would never be reported and officially denied. The Mighty B-25 Mitchell Bombers were, for the last time, out against a distant enemy in a distant land. Again those who would stifle freedom had launched a series of extremist’s attacks on America and her allies. Old, but still very useful, the WW II planes and the veteran pilots who had flown them are called upon again to defend freedom. For both man and machine, this would be the old warriors’ last hurrah.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2016)

Sound like an Iron Eagle senario. Well, wish for the best.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sound like an Iron Eagle senario. Well, wish for the best.




Thanks Jim, appreciate it, hoping more for good pictures than anything


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 30, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Still going with a theme LOL
> 
> View attachment 361600
> View attachment 361601
> ...



Please let me know what you think of Factory Times once you have had time to look at it.

Many thanks

Mi


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2016)

MiTasol said:


> Please let me know what you think of Factory Times once you have had time to look at it.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mi



No problem, its shipped. Just not sure when it will arrive as no tracking details.

All the best

Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2016)

Stopped and picked these up to read on the side when I have time for 6 dollars a piece. I didn't think that too bad for new books.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2017)

Love aviation books about the beginning of the Pacific war. Please let me know how that one is.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2017)

Jim, I am way behind on book reading right now but here is a summory of the back of the book and what drew me to picking it up.

Patrol Wing Ten was the only U.S. Navy aviation unit to fight the Japanese in the early weeks of World War II, and the daring exploits of its PBY scout-plane pilots offer a dramatic tale of heroism, duty, and controversy. Poorly equipped and dead tired from flying back-to-back patrols with no fighter cover, the men lost sixty-six percent of their aircraft in just eight weeks as they took on an enemy that outnumbered them nearly 1,000 to one. This forceful narrative places the reader right in the midst of their courageous battle. Dwight Messimer's aggressive research on the topic has resulted in a work that provides moving details to their desperate but valiant acts against the seemingly invincible Japanese juggernaut that swept across the southwest Pacific at the opening of the war.

By Christmas Day in 1941, Patrol Wing Ten was forced to split into two groups, one fighting an air and sea campaign in Java, the other fighting as infantry on Bataan and Corregidor. Moving back and forth between the two groups, Messimer skillfully interweaves their experiences with the major events of the overall war. He uses material from the fifty survivors he managed to track down and deftly captures their ability to maintain a sense of humor in the face of overwhelming danger. The more than one hundred personal and official documents uncovered during years of research reveal new information relating to technical points about the planes, facts verified by the PBY crews that do not agree with popularly accepted ideas. To those who believe the wing accomplished nothing--and this group includes many pilots--Messimer argues that while attempts to bomb the Japanese fleet proved futile because the PBYs were unsuitable for such a task, the wing's rescue and evacuation missions saved many lives. The airdales themselves were not so lucky. When Corregidor fell, nearly half of them were captured and many died in captivity

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2017)

Jim,

I just received this one from a friend today but it might interest you. Not sure what to expect of it but scanning a quick browse through it was it was written by Mack Morriss who was a Yank Correspondent who was a 24 year old sergeant who wrote for the Yank, army Weekly in house paper. Reported the war from the ridge known as Sea Horse on Guadalcanal to flying night missions to bomb Japanese targets in a B-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh, worth a look! Thanks for both posts.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 3, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh, worth a look! Thanks for both posts.



No problem!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice Paul! The PatWing 10 book has been on my want list for a while now..


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 3, 2017)

Wildcat said:


> Nice Paul! The PatWing 10 book has been on my want list for a while now..



Thanks Andy, just need time to catch up on reading.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 5, 2017)

good stuff Paul....


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 5, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> good stuff Paul....



Thanks Wayne!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 6, 2017)

MiTasol said:


> Please let me know what you think of Factory Times once you have had time to look at it.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mi



Book finally came today and have been browsing it for the last 20 minutes. Paper quality is really good. Nice hard cover book. Pictures are sharp but in some aspects I am disappointed in the book. It seems to be more of an over view of the B-25 at least to me. Talks about history. Talks briefly of other countries that flew it along with different branches of the US history. Everything is very brief and leaving the reader wanting more.

I don't think there was one picture that I had not seen before on the B-25. A lot pictures of employees doing different tasks in the company but I was hoping for more break down pictures of different stages of assembly of the B-25. The book shows lots of things such as a woman checking the stock room or an employee checking out a jig from tooling department, using a drill press or lathe. You can go to LIFE magazine and get some of the same photos for free including the name reference in the pictures for bigger sizes than you can in the book

There is no performance info in the book, no three D diagram's. When you do get to the pictures of the b-25 being assembled most of the pictures are an inch high and maybe an inch to two inch's long. The last 22 pages of the book to me are useless. They contain pictures from magazine, advertisments and articles on the B-25 but none of them are complete. Just a page here and there. Three pages of the book just show pictures of different aircraft manuals for the aircraft but that's it.

There is lots of potential for the book but to me its lacking in lots of aspects. If you want a pretty good book on the B-25 I recommend William Wolfs book. It's still missing info but way more complete on the B-25 of similar layout to this one. Its more money but to me well worth the cost. I will dig deeper into it but really what I was hoping for was bigger pictures of the assembly of the aircraft itself, maybe a few factory drawings. The manual pictures are just a tease. Just a pictures of what each version of the B-25 was per manual. No pictures of installation of the top or bottom turrets on early models or any models for that matter. No bomb site pictures. Very few internal pictures.

Hope this helps.

All the best
Paul

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2017)

Like my friend above I am way behind on my reading, so I can't critique this book yet, but my initial impression is this:

1) Attack aircraft is used in the broadest sense. It seems every plane that has ever carried a bomb is included, not just "A" types.

2) Contents include up to early JSF.

3) More of an encyclopedia in the fact that the aircraft are listed by manufacturer than chronologically by dated of manufacture or entry into service.

I give it a thumbs up, especially since it was an old library book and I paid less than half price for it. Will likely tuck into it tonight for a more in depth peruse or as a sleep aid. Oh, and I ordered it before the Jan 1 moratorium!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2017)

I might be wrong about 3) above. Seems I missed the fact that the book is divided in half by services...


----------



## Graeme (Jan 6, 2017)

Picked up this little book on the Hurricane from an antique shop this morning for a dollar...







There are some nice illustrations including a dubious set of sequence photos showing a Hurricane attacking a ship. Looks heavily retouched...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2017)

Great scores there guys, Both books look very interesting to me. Hummmm LOL


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## MiTasol (Jan 9, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Book finally came today and have been browsing it for the last 20 minutes. Paper quality is really good. Nice hard cover book. Pictures are sharp but in some aspects I am disappointed in the book. It seems to be more of an over view of the B-25 at least to me. Talks about history. Talks briefly of other countries that flew it along with different branches of the US history. Everything is very brief and leaving the reader wanting more.
> 
> I don't think there was one picture that I had not seen before on the B-25. A lot pictures of employees doing different tasks in the company but I was hoping for more break down pictures of different stages of assembly of the B-25. The book shows lots of things such as a woman checking the stock room or an employee checking out a jig from tooling department, using a drill press or lathe. You can go to LIFE magazine and get some of the same photos for free including the name reference in the pictures for bigger sizes than you can in the book
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul

That is a real bugger because I am more interested in photos of the components and processes used to make them. There is heaps of history for most types but very little on the manufacturing

Mi


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2017)

Not sure what to expect with these but just ordered them other than the title.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2017)

Sweet x2


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 17, 2017)

I think Mr. Friedman wrote a series of illustrated books on various US Navy ships. If it is the same guy, I would expect good things as these other books are very good.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think Mr. Friedman wrote a series of illustrated books on various US Navy ships. If it is the same guy, I would expect good things as these other books are very good.



Book is suppose to arrive tomorrow afternoon so hopefully will know more then


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2017)

Though the book is in Polish, the Hurricane book has a lot of great pics


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 18, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Not sure what to expect with these but just ordered them other than the title.
> 
> View attachment 362976
> View attachment 362977
> View attachment 362978



Hmmm...good haul there. What's the "Achtung Moskito" book like?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Hmmm...good haul there. What's the "Achtung Moskito" book like?



Not sure, still waiting on it but will let you know when it gets here.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2017)

Just arrived.
Looks like the LCA series is going to exceed the predicted 10 volumes.
The BoB Combat Archive volume is an extra-large edition this time, with some great artwork, photos and accounts etc.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2017)

Quick question Terry, any idea how many aircraft were shot down over the U.K.? I just tried to do a Google search and most of the info concerns the BoB period. This is supposedly the first aircraft shot down so how many books are you going to need?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice scores there Terry


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2017)

That is a hell of a series Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2017)

Geo, sorry for the late reply - been having trouble accessing the forum properly, due to a problem somewhere, which I've informed Wojtek about.
Not sure what the total is, although I think it might be mentioned in Volume One of LCA, but it was certainly a lot !
The LCA series covers_ every_ known loss over the British Isles and Territorial Waters, and, as Volume Ten covers 1943, with previous volumes sometimes only covering two or three months of a particular year, the remainder being covered in the following volume, and there's still 1944 to go, you can get an idea of just how many aircraft came down on these small bits of rock.

Jim, they're both excellent sets, and well worth the investment. The BoB Archive covers _every _engagement which took place during the Battle, most having maps, diagrams, photos, some with profiles and / or artwork, combat reports, contemporary accounts (from both sides) and losses and claims - an incredible piece of work for each volume.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 20, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Hmmm...good haul there. What's the "Achtung Moskito" book like?



Book showed up today and what a monster it is at 480 pages long and full of great pictures and stories of mosquito pilots and there navigators who carried out operations against targets in Europe and Scandinavia for the USAAF and the RAF. It does not have specs on the mosquito or break downs. This book is about real stories of men who took it into combat. Pictures of men and machines, bases, targets all on a good quality paper.The back of the book has appendix that has Mosquito air to air victories from 1942 through April 1945. Shows, Date, type of aircraft mosquito was. Serial number of the mosquito, squadron, Enemy plane and more. Another appendix covers a brief history of all the squadrons that flew the mosquito. Book weighs almost 6 pounds and is hardcover.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2017)

Darn! That means I'll have to get it then !!
A bit concerned though that it may be a compilation of all the other stuff he's done on the Mossie, collected into one volume.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2017)

I'll blame you Paul - just ordered a copy, at £24.99 and free shipping, which is a good price, as I've seen some at an average of around £55, and at least one over £100.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 21, 2017)

Airframes said:


> I'll blame you Paul - just ordered a copy, at £24.99 and free shipping, which is a good price, as I've seen some at an average of around £55, and at least one over £100.



LOL Terry, if it is a combination of other books I just made more space on your shelves as you can get rid of the other books for the space of one which means you can get more books to replace the empty spaces. Seems logical to me LOL


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2017)

Ah, that's a good id..... hang on. You're trying to make me buy more books, but first I need more bookshelves, and to get more bookshelves, I need to get a bigger room, and to get a bigger room, I need to get a bigger house.
To get the bigger house, I need to get bigger money.
Fancy helping out on a Bank job ?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 21, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Ah, that's a good id..... hang on. You're trying to make me buy more books, but first I need more bookshelves, and to get more bookshelves, I need to get a bigger room, and to get a bigger room, I need to get a bigger house.
> To get the bigger house, I need to get bigger money.
> Fancy helping out on a Bank job ?



LOL then we just buy the local library and convert it to all military books?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2017)

Terry, just rob a bank with a big mountain of the dough.  It should help.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 23, 2017)

My latest two.. Really looking forward to reading the second one


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice set there Andy!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2017)

Andy,

Is that second book part of the Star Wars saga?

Purchased these from the "Fatherland". Nice series of books with great pictures.






Was also duplicated in England under the title Modell Magazin War Album.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice score Jim


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 24, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Andy,
> 
> Is that second book part of the Star Wars saga?


 Great title though don't you think! Seriously though it looks like a great book detailing all Japanese flights over the top half of Australia, and more importantly, lists every Japanese aircraft and aircrew KIA over Oz. Ideal for those like me who like seeing actual losses and not claimed losses.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2017)

Tell me about that one Andy, looks interesting.

Those Foto Archives have some great pics....sure I have the first 5? goes up to 9 I think...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2017)

You are correct Wayne. Got a real good deal on the first 6 in a lot, but 7 through 9 for some reason are double or triple the cost. Go figure.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2017)

Schiffer (who are hit or miss) just released a book about the German "super tank" Maus. I bought mine here today to get 25% off the list price:

http://rzm.com/books/schiffer/sch0788.cfm


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2017)

They really are hit or miss. I am interested in what you think of this one when you get it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2017)

Will let you know amigo. If you go to the website they have several pages posted. I guess check that out in the meantime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 25, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love aviation books about the beginning of the Pacific war. Please let me know how that one is.



Here is another worth a look that I am part way through - William Bartsch's _*Doomed at the start. *_ Very easy reading. Amazon product _View: https://www.amazon.com/Doomed-Start-Philippines-Williams-Ford-University/dp/0890966796 _
Basically a history of the 24th Pursuit Group from Dec 41 to May 42.

They were at Clark Field when the Japanese attacked but some survivors ended up in Australia after escaping in a B-18 with a pilot riding on fuel drums in the cabin and hand pumping fuel to the tanks through a hole in the floor.

PS Do not know why the big gap above


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> You are correct Wayne. Got a real good deal on the first 6 in a lot, but 7 through 9 for some reason are double or triple the cost. Go figure.



You gotta wonder, how that works....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2017)

MiTasol said:


> Here is another worth a look that I am part way through - William Bartsch's _*Doomed at the start. *_ Very easy reading. Amazon product _View: https://www.amazon.com/Doomed-Start-Philippines-Williams-Ford-University/dp/0890966796 _
> Basically a history of the 24th Pursuit Group from Dec 41 to May 42.
> 
> They were at Clark Field when the Japanese attacked but some survivors ended up in Australia after escaping in a B-18 with a pilot riding on fuel drums in the cabin and hand pumping fuel to the tanks through a hole in the floor.
> ...




Read this one already. Liked it very much. Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2017)

Yeah, who knows Wayne. It's the kind of reverse value that you find with the first issue of Luftwaffe im Focus Vol 1, which can be had at a reasonable cost, while later issues are REDICULOUSLY priced.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 26, 2017)

Just ordered this one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2017)

Look interesting. By nature it must be tragic I would imagine.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2017)

Now that looks VERY interesting!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2017)

Should be an interesting book, I have yet to find any bad reviews on it so crossing my fingers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2017)

Does look like a winner....

found this at the Newsagent, so just had to grab it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice one there Wayne!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2017)

Cheers mate


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2017)

Recently purchased this during one of Squadrons "fire" sales, so I didn't pay much for it, but this title really left me lacking. Most pictures, though color, are from restored museum aircraft and goodness knows how they may have differed from operational ships, regardless of the fidelity of the restoration. Picture quality is as good as any museum visitor with a halfway decent digital camera, though with unpresidented access to areas off limits to the unwashed masses. At least one set of duplicate pictures, poor cropping and a blurry picture of the seldom seen crew rest area, thanks for that. Now I'm not a Lancaster nut, but I'm sure there exists better books on the subject, and specifically the details of the breed. I would avoid.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2017)

FINALLY was able to acquire this one. 245 pages with lots of information but not a lot of pictures.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2017)

So you read Finnish?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Not at all, but I am very grateful for Google Translate!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty much can't go wrong with these Mushroom books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2017)

NICE! I love the Orange series.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2017)

Great scores guys!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 5, 2017)

Not really books well, at least three of them. Picked these up today at Barnes and Noble. Not sure if the B-17G one is a new series or not but well worth the price. It has some great profiles and pictures in it.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 5, 2017)

Very [email protected]


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2017)

If you are looking for a book to model the He 162 with, this ain't it. If however you want the story of the Volksjager, with original source documents (in German), then this is definitely the book you want. Unfortunately it is not the book I was hoping for.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the info George!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2017)

Very nice Jim!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks for the info George!


 Whoops sorry Jim, called you George for some reason.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2017)

Book came a couple of days ago. I have been reading it off and on and a very good book. Jim was right it can be sad at times but full of stuff I did not know. If your interested in reading about pilots that flew for Japan its very interesting read.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh man, that is getting on the list! Thanks gents.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2017)

A wonderful book worthy of the series and I am only part of the way through it! Highlights include a picture of the interior of one of the high altitude birds with pressurized cockpit, a breakdown of the geodetic parts common to the Wellington AND Warwick as well as info on the wing structure and unique skin of the Windsor. Loving it! The best part is all this can be yours for a bit over $10.00 USD on the used book market...and I read on LibraryThing that there is a revised edition...gotta keep searching!

CORRECTION: According to Haynes, there was no revised edition (see response below)

"Dear Sir

Thank you for your email. I am sorry but we have not published a revised edition of this manual, and the current one is now out of print.

Kind regards

Marion Wilson

Customer Service Adviser on behalf of Haynes"

I guess you can't believe everything you read...






German language monographs with many excellent pictures, some of which I have never seen before. A steal at under $30.00 USD for the lot, including shipping. Happy!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Whoops sorry Jim, called you George for some reason.



You can call me George if you wish, I would be honored. That is one top notch guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice gents! "Beyond Pearl Harbor" is on my wants list! I got this one in the mail today, Jack was a RAAF Navigator who survived flying in Blenheims in Singapore & Malaya.RAAF Bostons over New Guinea and finally RAAF B-24's out of Darwin. Can't wait to read it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice scores there Jim and Andy!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 9, 2017)

Great buys Guys, especially like the look of the Beyond Pearl Harbor..!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice hauls.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2017)

ADDENDUM



Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 365145
> 
> 
> A wonderful book worthy of the series and I am only part of the way through it! Highlights include a picture of the interior of one of the high altitude birds with pressurized cockpit, a breakdown of the geodetic parts common to the Wellington AND Warwick as well as info on the wing structure and unique skin of the Windsor. Loving it! The best part is all this can be yours for a bit over $10.00 USD on the used book market...and I read on LibraryThing that there is a revised edition...gotta keep searching!
> ...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wildcat said:


> Nice gents! "Beyond Pearl Harbor" is on my wants list! I got this one in the mail today, Jack was a RAAF Navigator who survived flying in Blenheims in Singapore & Malaya.RAAF Bostons over New Guinea and finally RAAF B-24's out of Darwin. Can't wait to read it.
> View attachment 365184



"Three Times Lucky" is a good read. I was mostly interested in his early experiences flying Blenheims...but it's a very readable book.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2017)

Should be here by Friday, Looking forward to see what's inside this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

I went to a used book store today looking for any Squadron in Action books I could find. Did not have any luck at with those but I found these! Have no idea if I have anything that I should ignore please let me know.
























The last book claims to have every military aircraft from 1933 to 1945 in it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 13, 2017)

Very nice gents!

The last one is a great book, but it is missing a lot of aircraft and for whatever reason excludes coastal patrol bombers.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very nice gents!
> 
> The last one is a great book, but it is missing a lot of aircraft and for whatever reason excludes coastal patrol bombers.


On my next visit, they had 2 more, one dedicated to Allies and Axis flying boats from 1933 to 1945 and one specifically for Fleet Air Arm only, but including all aircraft launched from vessels, carriers and surface ships.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

By the way all the books together came to just 33 USD. I think a real bargain!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2017)

Very nice Robert, looks like your hooked and will have a very nice library very soon


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Very nice Robert, looks like your hooked and will have a very nice library very soon


Oh I am! And starting basically from scratch, I cry when I think of the books I had 30 years ago that are gone now.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Oh I am! And starting basically from scratch, I cry when I think of the books I had 30 years ago that are gone now.



Better start looking for book shelves now LOL. That's the other thing you will need.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 13, 2017)

"Half a Wing, Three Engines and a Prayer" is an excellent book about the 303rd BG. I can heartily recommend that one. Good score.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2017)

'Gardening by Moonlight'- Peter Kassak, David Gunby. 205 Group RAF mining operations over the River Danube in 1944. The product of research in British, Australian,South African, German, Hungarian and Slovak archives, ‘Gardening by Moonlight’ is about one of the least known and most effective of the Royal Air Force's bombing campaigns of the Second World War. Operating from a group of bases around Foggia, in Central Italy, the RAF's 205 Group mined the River Danube intensively between April and October 1944, radically curtailing the movement of Axis river shipping and at times halting it altogether. The Wellington and Liberator crews had to sow their mines (hence the slang term 'gardening') at low level on moonlit nights, running the gauntlet of night fighters, flak and balloon barrages. Their courage, skill and sacrifice are celebrated in what is an important account of a virtually unknown aspect of the war in the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2017)

Got it today...! 

First one went AWOL over Christmas...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice ones guys!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice one Wayne!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2017)

That does look sharp!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 14, 2017)

Does anyone know of any well illustrated (pictures) books on Operation Trolley? I would be very interested in one on that subject!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Does anyone know of any well illustrated (pictures) books on Operation Trolley? I would be very interested in one on that subject!



I just found this, no idea on pictures but might interest you.

Amazon product
_View: https://www.amazon.com/Trolley-Mission-1945-Pictures-Photographs-ebook/dp/B0144IDB2W/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487098360&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=War+Destruction+Operation+Trolley+Mission+1945+WWII+Book+44th+Bomb+Group_


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 14, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> I just found this, no idea on pictures but might interest you.
> 
> Amazon product
> _View: https://www.amazon.com/Trolley-Mission-1945-Pictures-Photographs-ebook/dp/B0144IDB2W/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487098360&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=War+Destruction+Operation+Trolley+Mission+1945+WWII+Book+44th+Bomb+Group_



Actually it does have lots of pictures! Thanks great link!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Actually it does have lots of pictures! Thanks great link!



no problem


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2017)

v2 said:


> 'Gardening by Moonlight'- Peter Kassak, David Gunby. 205 Group RAF mining operations over the River Danube in 1944. The product of research in British, Australian,South African, German, Hungarian and Slovak archives, ‘Gardening by Moonlight’ is about one of the least known and most effective of the Royal Air Force's bombing campaigns of the Second World War. Operating from a group of bases around Foggia, in Central Italy, the RAF's 205 Group mined the River Danube intensively between April and October 1944, radically curtailing the movement of Axis river shipping and at times halting it altogether. The Wellington and Liberator crews had to sow their mines (hence the slang term 'gardening') at low level on moonlit nights, running the gauntlet of night fighters, flak and balloon barrages. Their courage, skill and sacrifice are celebrated in what is an important account of a virtually unknown aspect of the war in the air.
> View attachment 365597



The book "Out of the Italian Night" talks about that mission as well (flying Wellingtons), just probably not as much detail.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2017)

Got this one the other day. It is a small book, size wise, and some of the pages suffer from poor photo reproduction. I like it though and was looking for it for a while. Good info and can also be had on CD from the author with updated information. Might have to get that...


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice! My son recently married a girl from Turkey so it caught my eye when you posted it.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice Jim! And what might one be looking at on the cover?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice one Jim!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2017)

It's an excellent book.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Jim! And what might one be looking at on the cover?



Looks to me to be a Northrop F-5 with an attached towed target vane...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

I can live with that, merci


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2017)

another profile book....


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks sweet Wayne


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 21, 2017)

First of 3 I ordered arrived!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 21, 2017)

Great one Robert, this one just came today. Completes my set for this series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 21, 2017)

Oh! I like that! I know next to nothing about the Alaska and Canada battles during WW2 other than there were some!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2017)

It is a nice little series!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

Last two arrived!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh yeah...


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2017)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 23, 2017)

I found 2 good books at a used book store, A Pilot's Story, by Noah Thompson, put out by Academy Books, about a B-17 pilot, his training, WW2 over Germany, and later flying MATs and the Berlin airlift.

They Also Flew, by Lee Arbon, put out by Smithsonian Press, about USAAF enlisted pilots, 1912-1942.

Both together didn't cost me $20.00.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 23, 2017)

Great stuff guys!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

Agreed..!!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2017)

Well just ordered these 4.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2017)

more reinforcement to those book shelves Paul.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks guys and yeah Wayne I may need to reinforce those book shelves. The victory roll book suppose to be around 460 pages covering all the Aces of WWII for the United States and the Desert War book is over 500 if I remember right. Worst part is I stopped on my way home at half price book store and picked these 3 up for 25 bucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2017)

A cool book on a cool subject. Tons of photos and drawings!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2017)

Great score Jim but dammit another one for the wish list!!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

This thread is currently 291 pages long, my wishlist has now come to the attention of the Pope and I have been prohibited from adding any more as apparently I am tying up more than my fair share of the celestial network capacity... <sigh>.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2017)

WHOA Bizarre!!!

Last week I ordered all 4 Volumes of _We Were Eagles_ and preordered the book Jim just got.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 3, 2017)

Great minds think alike...and then there's us!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2017)

Well my newest book finally arrived and very happy with it. I guess I should explain. This book was created by me  It contains aircraft arrangements and handling on Japanese Navel vessels. Japanese fighter, bomber and dive bomber tactics. Japanese aircraft weapons specs along with engine spec's all from all the declassified documents I could find. It also contains break downs of both Japanese Army and Navy Air force bombs of WWII. I cleaned up the pdf's. Book is 477 pages long and thinking about creating a new one as I hate pdf files even though I have so many. So if your like me and prefer books in your hand instead of using pdf's you can create them into books. I did this one through Office Max. A lot of changes I would do but learned a lot doing it

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 4, 2017)

That is pretty neat! Can I ask roughly how much that ran?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2017)

Now that's just fricken awesome! Mine arrived today:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 4, 2017)

Doh! Now I have been called to the Vatican and I am not even Catholic!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2017)

Sweet score there David, I still need to find book 1 and 4 to complete the collection for the We where Eagles collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> That is pretty neat! Can I ask roughly how much that ran?



Robert, I have about 50 bucks into it since I only made one. But I have found nothing close in the market like it so for me its a win situation. I am learning tons in it as the Japanese Army and Navy couldn't even use the same bombs as the shackles where different. Even same caliber ammo was different design and would not work in the same type of gun of the same caliber. It needs fine tuned but I never thought I would get the quality and clarity from the declassified pdf's and I never thought about mass producing it as I doubt a lot of people would be interested in it. All pages are declassified notes from WWII and I think I have around 5 or 6 different ones combined in this book


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 4, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Robert, I have about 50 bucks into it since I only made one. But I have found nothing close in the market like it so for me its a win situation. I am learning tons in it as the Japanese Army and Navy couldn't even use the same bombs as the shackles where different. Even same caliber ammo was different design and would not work in the same type of gun of the same caliber. It needs fine tuned but I never thought I would get the quality and clarity from the declassified pdf's and I never thought about mass producing it as I doubt a lot of people would be interested in it. All pages are declassified notes from WWII and I think I have around 5 or 6 different ones combined in this book


I would imagine you have a considerable amount of time invested in cleaning up the source PDF's as well. Don't sell yourself short however, I suspect a lot of folks both in our hobby and those interested in history in general would be interested in your work. It is certainly an excellent reference source!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I would imagine you have a considerable amount of time invested in cleaning up the source PDF's as well. Don't sell yourself short however, I suspect a lot of folks both in our hobby and those interested in history in general would be interested in your work. It is certainly an excellent reference source!



Thanks Robert, but in all honest I have got more time in trying to find the documents through the years then cleaning them up for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2017)

Another great book in a great series...man does not live by aviation alone...only mostly!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice one Jim!!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 4, 2017)

Always been fascinated by the PT boats. Adding that one to the list!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2017)

I agree, AWESOME!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 5, 2017)

That looks interesting Jim...!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, I was thumbing through it earlier this evening and seriously thought, "Damn, there's too much information in this book!"


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 7, 2017)

My latest additions - I've been looking for them all but prices were astronomical. Thankfully managed to get them without breaking the piggybank (at least not too much!). I can heartily recommend all 3 books:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice, esp the David Vincent ones!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah...those are excellent. A number of previously unpublished photos and thoroughly referenced text. Just shows what can be achieved when the author self-publishes and so doesn't have to bend to the editorial whims of an established publishing house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2017)

Great purchases. Always wondered how the Hudson faired in combat. Seem like one of the least modified commercial aircraft to take on an offensive combat role.

Was toying with that last book, but was put off by it's age and drawings (?), should I reconsider?


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice buys! Both those Hudson books are superb - IMO the go to source for RAAF usage.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2017)

Great scores there


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2017)

Agreed,

latest with a kit as well....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 8, 2017)

I agree!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

Ooooh Shiny!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 8, 2017)

That's American for I like it and want one!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 8, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great purchases. Always wondered how the Hudson faired in combat. Seem like one of the least modified commercial aircraft to take on an offensive combat role.
> 
> Was toying with that last book, but was put off by it's age and drawings (?), should I reconsider?



The Hudson seems to have done pretty well in combat and has a number of combat firsts to its name, including being the first UK-based RAF aircraft to shoot down an enemy aircraft (who'da thunked?).

The Thorpe book is still worth having despite its age. Even though some info has been superseded, it remains the best source of info on IJAAF markings. I'm still on the hunt for his equivalent volume on the IJN.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 8, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> ?).
> The Thorpe book is still worth having despite its age. Even though some info has been superseded, it remains the best source of info on IJAAF markings. I'm still on the hunt for his equivalent volume on the IJN.



Not sure how much you want to spend but Amazon has a copy like new for 35 bucks right now and very true as being one of the best on the subject as I currently have both

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Japanese Naval Air Force Camouflage and Markings, World War II


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2017)

Well I might have broken my mail lady, these all showed up at the same time even though they where different sources. Just browsing them for now but if anyone needs more info feel free to ask.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 9, 2017)

This one came today, and with a little luck I will have all 9 minis by the weekend. Oh...and the book is cool also!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## stona (Mar 10, 2017)

I bought this on a recommendation in order to have a German perspective on the debacle that befell German airborne forces during the invasion of the Netherlands, losses in which, particularly well over two hundred transport aircraft, at worse precluded and at best seriously limited any potential airborne operations against Britain in support of Sealion.






The translation into English is a bit clunky, but so far it has been a good read, recommended for anyone interested in WW2 German airborne forces.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 10, 2017)

Very nice gents!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 10, 2017)

Great scores there guys!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 10, 2017)

Some new ones, slim pickings at this particular used bookstore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 10, 2017)

From a second-hand store, printed in 1944...





...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2017)

Some good stuff here, and that's a great find Graeme.

Still waiting for Amazon to deliver 'Achtung Moskito !' ........... ordered 20th January, at about half price. Probably explains why I'm still waiting !


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 11, 2017)

Awesome find there Graeme, Terri I think I would contact Amazon then as I would have thought you would have had it by now. When I order books from the UK it only takes about a month at max unless they are out of books and waiting on more to come in.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2017)

I got a message from them, stating they are trying to find stock, and will let me know when the have.
Normal deliveries from Amazon are between 2 days and one week, but in this case I think the delay is due to the low advertised price, £27 incl shipping, when the book alone is around the £50 mark in the UK !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2017)

Good stuff Guys.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 16, 2017)

Airframes said:


> Some good stuff here, and that's a great find Graeme.
> 
> Still waiting for Amazon to deliver 'Achtung Moskito !' ........... ordered 20th January, at about half price. Probably explains why I'm still waiting !



Definitely contact Amazon
I had a missing package recently (over a week past the due date for arrival according to their tracking) so I emailed the transport company - they said they had never received the package.
I complained to Amazon (using forward on the above email) and they immediately shipped another via DHL and that arrived within a week.
A month later the original arrived showing it was shipped the day Amazon claimed it was. When I contacted Amazon and asked what to do with the second package their answer was keep it.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 16, 2017)

That's good service.

Had two e-mails from Amazon today, giving a delivery date of 28th March, with the second e-mail revising that to 20th March, so I should have the book next week !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 16, 2017)

Amazon's customer service, for me, has always been excellent. While I have not had to contact them often, when I do, they always quickly address the issue and always in my favor. One of the reasons I use them.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2017)

Sorry guys been really busy as of late and not around much but had a chance to order these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 17, 2017)

How do you like the book on Akagi? I saw it online recently and almost bought it, I think it was marked about 25USD.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> How do you like the book on Akagi? I saw it online recently and almost bought it, I think it was marked about 25USD.


Robert, I ordered mine on amazon prime for 19 bucks. Release date is April 2nd so if ships on time I should know im two weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 17, 2017)

A few more recent additions to my library:





The 347th FG included the 67th FS flying ex-RAF P-400s The author served in the 347th. Book was signed by the author and, apparently, gifted to a niece and nephew. For some reason, they elected not to keep it. Can't figure out people like that!







Brian Burnett was a member of the Long Range Development Flight that flew 3 Vickers Wellesleys to Australia in 1938 setting a world record that stood until 1945. It remains the world record for a long-range flight by a single-engine, piston-engined aircraft. Burnett flew Whitleys operationally during WWII but then moved to command training activities in Canada. After the war he continued to serve in Bomber Command and later Strike Command, seeing the introduction of the V-bomber force. After retirement he led the Wimbledon Lawn Tennis Club (he'd played tennis at a very high standard throughout his Service career). Interesting bloke!







Thorpe was an intelligence officer assigned to the Dutch East Indies just prior to the Japanese attacks on US, Dutch and Commonwealth forces in the Pacific. This is more a collection of anecdotes than an autobiography but is interesting nonetheless due to his position and access.







The title on this one says it all. Haven't delved into it yet - it was a freebie offered by a work colleague.







I haven't spent too much time looking at this one either, although I am fascinated by the decisions Japan made in the period 1930-1941 that ultimately led to war. I can also recommend the book below which provides primary source material on the political meetings in the run up to the outbreak of war in the Pacific:







LOTS of reading for me to do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 17, 2017)

One of my favorite reads from the German perspective.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2017)

Curious, is this series of books any good...


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2017)

Not sure on that one George, I don't have any on that series so good question.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2017)

Impressive stuff lads!


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 22, 2017)

I just got The First Eagles, by Gavin Mortimer, put out by Zenith Press.. 
About Americans flying for the RAF before the USA entered WW1.
Lots of first hand accounts, from letters and diaries.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Curious, is this series of books any good...
> 
> View attachment 368811​



Though I don't have that one, the early books in that series are dated and basic. That being said their later issues on say the XB-70 are very good. So much so they shouldn't be included in the same series. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Curious, is this series of books any good...
> 
> View attachment 368811​


George that looks like an old book, so certainly look first, it may have plenty of old stuff and possible errors...

Ans curious about the Akagi book too Paul, got a few of that series and they are pretty good.

my latest...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 23, 2017)

Ohhh that looks nice Wayne, as far as the Akagi book goes I just got bad news. Its not going to ship now until April 28. I guess I am glad though I had pre ordered the book as they jumped the price up to $34 bucks when I am getting it for less than 20 bucks but barely less when it does ship


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 26, 2017)

This one just jumped to the top of the reading pile:






I've been looking for a good single volume focused on the Battle of the Imjin and this one caught my eye. I was hooked after reading the introduction. Looks like the author has done his homework with copious sourcing that spans official documents and personal recollections.

The Wikipedia entry has a pretty good overall summary of the battle for those who haven't heard of it:

Battle of the Imjin River - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 27, 2017)

It's a bit sad when you're responding to you're own posts...but this was too good not to share.

Chapter 2 describes the constituent parts of the 29th Brigade one of which was 1st Bn, Royal Ulster Rifles. Following the British Army’s regimental tradition of local recruiting, this Bn was drawn predominantly from Northern Ireland but a large number of soldiers hailed from the Republic of Ireland. This resulted in a mix of Protestant and Catholic soldiers in the same unit, leading to the following tale recounted by one of them:

_The regiment’s Catholic and Protestant contingents were demarcated on church parades. One Sunday, the men formed up and the RSM bawled: ‘Catholics on the right! Protestants on the left! Fall out!’ As the soldiers fell into the appropriate ranks, one man was left standing there alone. ‘What are you doing standing there?’ the RSM thundered. ‘I’m…I’m Jewish, sarn’t major.’ quavered the unfortunate soldier. The RSM proved equal to this conundrum. ‘Protestant Jew or Catholic Jew?’ he demanded._

Absolute classic! Reminded me of far too many SNCOs of my acquaintance over the years.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 27, 2017)

As Ford supposedly said, you can have any color you want as long as its black.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2017)

Interesting..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2017)

My latest for my Wiking and Nordland library....should have them by tomorrow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Dropped off a wee while ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 30, 2017)

Great stuff guys, picked these two up on my road trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## eagledad (Mar 30, 2017)

Gentlemen,

Earlier this month I bought a copy of Fighter Aircraft Performnace of WW2 A Comparative Study by Erik Pilawskii.
The book gives calculated numbers for turn radii,acceleration and specific excess power, as well as other data for about 150 selected fighter aircraft. My questions are:

Do any of you have a copy of the book?
if you do,
What do you think about the accuracy of the data that is published?

I have found that some of the speeds claimed, especially for the speeds of the American fighters on the low side.

Any feedback on the book is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Eagledad


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 31, 2017)

Picked this one up today. Anyone know anything about it good bad or indifferent?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Sorry guys, I don't know much about either one of those two books. Hopefully some one else will know more.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Couple more picked up from the half price book store in town.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 1, 2017)

... good pickings

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

Great buys Fellas,

my latest Part 1 of 2 about Japanese aircraft, carriers and operations, in French but the info and pic. etc. worth it to me....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh nice one Wayne!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks Guys, turned up unexpectedly....pleased...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice selections. These 2 books pop up in my searches every now and then and I'm wondering if anyone has them.




​I believe between them there are over 600pgs.???? Are these documenting every single German helmet produced during WWII?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn lot of helmets, sorry don't know anything about those books. From the title I was thinking the books where only on German helmets


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2017)

Corrected that Paul. Usually I miss a letter, not an entire word


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Corrected that Paul. Usually I miss a letter, not an entire word


 
That's still a heck of a lot of helmet in that time period.


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 2, 2017)

Forgive my ignorance but can there really be 2 full books worth of data and information on helmets for just Germany and just WW2? I had no idea they had that many different types of helmets.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Forgive my ignorance but can there really be 2 full books worth of data and information on helmets for just Germany and just WW2? I had no idea they had that many different types of helmets.



i'm thinking the same...but obviously there must be??


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 4, 2017)

This one arrived today:







It's a rare book to find because it was self-published by the author. Managed to score an ex-library (6th form college) copy that was in excellent condition for $25 including postage from the UK. Total bargain! I've seen second hand copies go for well in excess of $100. I'm a happy camper.

Been looking for this book for many years. For the uninitiated, 92 Sqn was a quite remarkable unit. At the outbreak of hostilities, the Sqn CO was Roger Bushell, later to become "Big X" of Great Escape fame. Other pilots included Bob Stanford-Tuck, Don Kingaby, Johnny Kent, Brian Kingcome, Peter Cazenove (who force-landed Spitfire P9374 on a French beach...the aircraft was recovered in 1981 and is now airworthy again), Allan Wright and Geoffrey Wellum (Wellum's book "First Light" is my favourite first-hand account of the Battle of Britain).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2017)

Great find - well done !


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 4, 2017)

The "Wants List" feature on Abebooks is my friend...but the enemy of my wallet!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2017)

I know that feeling !


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

Good score man...!


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 5, 2017)

Found another used book store and raided... er paid it a visit this morning.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2017)

Great scores there guys!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2017)

Not a bad little batch!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2017)

Bravo!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2017)

A few new additions to the library. The first book was a surprise when I got it as its a 1st revision even though I had ordered a second edition. The other surprise was it was signed by 3 aces. Picked it up for 12 bucks so not complaining


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice Paul, have that American Aces in the pile somewhere that s an oldie!


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice scores, particularly the signed edition.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Nice scores, particularly the signed edition.



Thanks guys, yeah buff its signed by Donald S Lopez, Francis Gabreski and Robert Johnson so really was a surprise when I flipped through the pages. Some how I doubt the seller new they where in there as they are signed under there pictures in the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow...great signatures. You're a lucky fella. Wish I had Gabby's signature in my collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Wow...great signatures. You're a lucky fella. Wish I had Gabby's signature in my collection.



Thanks buffnut, it sure took me by surprise when I saw it.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 13, 2017)

Had a similar experience many moons ago when I was still in uniform. I had a secondary duty as Mess Secretary but a decision had been made to consolidate messes, resulting in the closure of our building and I handled a fair amount of the admin associated with the change. We had a small library in our mess that had been largely ignored for many years. We tried to give the books to the station library or the other messes but there was no interest. When it became clear that we were just going to throw the books away, I asked the Mess President if I could take any that interested me, to which he agreed. I duly snagged a great book on the Battle of Rourke's Drift as well as a first-edition copy of "Reach for the Sky". I'd read Douglas Bader's inspirational story when I was in hospital at the age of 12 so the copy of "Reach for the Sky" was an absolute must for me. About 18 months later I had been posted to Texas on an exchange tour. One day, my wife happened to show the book to a guest only to find that the loan record card had come detached from the book (apparently the Texas heat had perished the glue). Under the card was Douglas Bader's signature! Talk about doing a Snoopy happy dance!! Still have the book in my collection, complete with the now-detached loan card.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2017)

Latest arrivals to show up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 20, 2017)

I have the Battle of France book and it's simply outstanding. One of the best "Then and Now" publications, IMHO. Also, you can't go wrong with Chris Shores and Brian Cull - I have a number of their books, authored jointly and independently, and enjoy them all. The other 2 look pretty interesting, too. It's unfortunate that many people's interest in the China air war only extends to the AVG and nothing much beyond that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2017)

I agree with you Buff as I have a few of the Then and now publications and also quite a few of Chris Shores books. If your interested here is a link to some pictures I have of books in my library and I do agree there are not to many books out there about the China war other then for the flying tigers.

Show us your library....


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 20, 2017)

That's a fantastic collection, Micdrow. You're as bad as me for collecting books. I say that's a good thing...Mrs B-N might disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> That's a fantastic collection, Micdrow. You're as bad as me for collecting books. I say that's a good thing...Mrs B-N might disagree.



LOL thanks, I actually have more then what's posted up there now. You get the time feel free to post your collection there. Love to see what other people have to ask what's good and not good for books


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2017)

Ha..! I have the Akagi book on the way to me too! 

My latest to arrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2017)

How is that new one Wayne?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice one Wayne!!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2017)

I guess I should have asked this question first before I ordered it but oh well as its on its way now from Japan. Any one know much about this book. I have always like the zero so hoping it has lots of pictures and diagrams.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2017)

With most of the Japanese aviation books that I purchase, I find that although I can't read the language, the pictures sometimes make up for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> With most of the Japanese aviation books that I purchase, I find that although I can't read the language, the pictures sometimes make up for it.



Agreed Jim, I just wish more where translated into English as they have a lot off good stuff in them


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 26, 2017)

Amen brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't know that one Paul, hope it's a good one. Some have lots of repeats but now and again you get a good one with new pics.

and Jim the LiF 26 is the usual high standard.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2017)

Sweet. Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 30, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Don't know that one Paul, hope it's a good one. Some have lots of repeats but now and again you get a good one with new pics.



Book is weeks out Wayne but I just found this on youtube on the book if you are interested. Looks like a ton of drawings a info. Looks like I might have to learn Japanese LOL.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-pYmdC38TY_


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2017)

A lot of technical stuff by the look of it, thanks Paul.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 1, 2017)

This arrived today another on same subject still inbound.


----------



## Micdrow (May 1, 2017)

Nice one Robert, how is that one. I am guessing pretty good since its wrote by Roger A Freeman.

Couple I scored at half price book store today.


----------



## Micdrow (May 1, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> A lot of technical stuff by the look of it, thanks Paul.



No problem Wayne, though wished it was in English now as it does look like a lot of technical data as curious to what it will say.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 1, 2017)

It's awesome! Lots of serial numbers and photos exterior and interior and a lot of info on factory and field mods etc!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> This arrived today another on same subject still inbound.
> View attachment 372690



Why do I know this author?


----------



## Robert Porter (May 1, 2017)

A distant cousin perhaps?


----------



## Micdrow (May 1, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Why do I know this author?



Roger Freeman is probably best known for his books on the 8th Air-force. No one really comes close in that area in my opinion.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 1, 2017)

He seems to be universally liked and trusted unlike so many others, I spoke with a B-17 guy in another group that claimed this particular officer was pretty good. Also have seen his name all over other forums as a solid author.


----------



## Micdrow (May 1, 2017)

Agreed, I have probably 5 or 6 of his books.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2017)

Got my copy, Paul...


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2017)

Sweet Wayne!!!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 2, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 3, 2017)

Cheers, 2 more to come...


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2017)

Got the second one....


----------



## Micdrow (May 8, 2017)

Lol Wayne, love to see your stash of books, great at score there


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

Cheers Paul, and the third one today..


----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2017)

Sweet Wayne, I have a bunch of stuff showing up this week but neither one of those. Great score again


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2017)

Likely the only hardcover book you will see on the subject. As for a review, how can I criticize with nothing else to compare it to? Thought I will say that I found the incomplete factory drawings and unlabeled photos a bit annoying. A good book that could have been better? 

Now come on Anigrand Craftworks, kit it up in 1/72 scale (not that I can afford it)!


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2017)

Cool, and thanks Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (May 10, 2017)

Nice one Jim


----------



## Micdrow (May 10, 2017)

Here you go Master Wayne, My one big order I do once a year just arrived. This year I went Japanese and Soviet aircraft for most part

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2017)

SWEET!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2017)

Wow....done good there Paul.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 11, 2017)

Thanks guys


----------



## buffnut453 (May 16, 2017)

Two latest additions to my library:

This one is part of the author's autobiography (I think he did 3 volumes of which I now have 2). This one covers the early war period. I never realized O'Brien participated in the Endau Raid on 26 Jan 42 - real Charge of the Light Brigade stuff. He flew one of 6 unescorted Hudsons that made up the third wave of that abortive attack.







"Gentlemen in Blue" is the story of 600 (City of London) Squadron, RAuxAF. It has some fascinating info on early Blenheim night fighter operations, including the only pic I've seen showing a NF Blenheim without the turret (this modification is mentioned in a couple of other personal accounts but this is the only photographic proof I've seen of it). The book is signed by the author, and by Wg Cdr S V Nicholson who joined the Sqn as an airman gunner in the late 1930s. The book was dedicated to the widow of Sqn Ldr Cardew (also mentioned in the book) who was identified as a close friend of Wg Cdr Nicholson. Also included is an invite for Mrs Cardew to a 600 Sqn reunion. It's a high-quality book and I'm delighted I found a copy so closely associated with some of the names mentioned in its pages.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2017)

Great finds !


----------



## Robert Porter (May 16, 2017)

Excellent finds! I have seen the first book in stores, but have never run across the second before now.


----------



## buffnut453 (May 16, 2017)

I like O'Brien's works - he flew Blenheims and Hudsons early on, and later flew Special Duties missions in the Far East. Quite a character!


----------



## Robert Porter (May 16, 2017)

Two new books arrived today thanks to Capt. Vic who turned me on to this series.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2017)

Nice hauls here..


----------



## Micdrow (May 16, 2017)

Great finds guys


----------



## Wildcat (May 17, 2017)

Some great looking books there!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2017)

Just arrived. Review later. $42.54 USD with free shipping from Book Depository.


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2017)

Some good stuff here.
I've had to resist buying more books - I just don't have any more shelf space left, and no more room to put more shelves !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2017)

Time to move Terry


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2017)

Nice one Jim, its on my wish list but done buying for a bit


----------



## buffnut453 (May 18, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Time to move Terry



Sound advice. I've actually been clearing out books that I don't need. I know...I KNOW...that's totally sacrilegious but something had to give - I was running out of bookshelf space. I'm trying to be more focused in what I buy and retain...but it doesn't always work.


----------



## Robert Porter (May 18, 2017)

I know the pain, have lots of other books and am now in process of purging to make some room. Sucks...


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2017)

Like everyone else know that pain and what to do, for now I have moved a bunch of my generic airplane books and books on ships and tanks into the basement in a dry clean area. It was so much nicer when they where all in the same room.


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2017)

Humm well I am officially in the dog house with the wife. She comes down stairs and says I thought all your books have come in the mail and I said yep should be. Then she goes I guess I can throw this in the garbage that's from Japan. Oh shit forgot about that one coming over a month ago. Then she goes what's this then. I have no idea other than from Amazon. I had forgot I had some books on pre-order before there release date. Oops. Guess I am going to have to take her out to a nice meal and a chic movie.

On the bright side nice surprise for me. The Japanese bomber one really has some nice big clear shots and the engine one full of data and info on Japanese engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 18, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Guess I am going to have to take her out to a nice meal and a chic movie.



So a McDonalds value meal followed by an ex-rental copy of "Army of Darkness" in the VCR/DVD (not BluRay...that's too fancy-schmancy!)???

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> So a McDonalds value meal followed by an ex-rental copy of "Army of Darkness" in the VCR/DVD (not BluRay...that's to fancy-schmancy!)???



You trying to get me killed LOL. That would not go over so well though I do have the a copy of the Army of Darkness movie already


----------



## buffnut453 (May 18, 2017)

First date I went on with the foolish lady who later became my wife was while on detachment for an exercise at a USAF base. The base theatre was showing Charlie Chaplin with Robert Downey Jr (which tells you how long ago it was!) and so I invited her to go to the movies with me. She agreed and off we went. Unbeknownst to us, the Chaplin movie had been taken down and Army of Darkness was showing. Undaunted we went in to watch it (since we knew nothing about it). She walked out after 30 mins. Not the most auspicious first date in the history of romance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2017)

LOL, did she ever finish the movie with you


----------



## buffnut453 (May 18, 2017)

Nope. Truth be told, I've never finished the movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2017)

....and she gave you another chance after that, well played sir!


----------



## buffnut453 (May 24, 2017)

Several chances....we've been married over 23 years now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 374393
> 
> 
> Just arrived. Review later. $42.54 USD with free shipping from Book Depository.




Ok, I finally got through this book and I have to say it is a very worthy addition to the series. I honestly can't believe all the low production variants that were made off of this airframe. Truly astounding. The only thing I have to say against it is the lack of any coverage of the following version, with the dorsal gun position well aft of the cockpit. (See below) I have been trying to find information on since I discovered it in a small softcover book on Dornier Bombers and Reconnaissance aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2017)

This arrived the other day. One of only three books I know that are exclusively on the Consolidate B-32 Dominator. It's a smallish softcover book written by an amateur historian and should me a quick read with some interesting factoids. Too bad there isn't one of these monsters still around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 31, 2017)

I'm mostly finished with Terence O'Brien's "Chasing After Danger" and I give it the highest recommendation. It is now one of my favourite accounts of WW2 flying. O'Brien has the uncanny ability to paint pictures in language...and not just one style. He covers the broad, sweeping landscape while, at the same time, able to zoom in on tiny details, while making the whole thing seem entirely effortless and uncontrived. My favourite piece so far is his quoting of the start to Banjo Patterson's poem "The Man from Snowy River" and comparing it to the situation at St.Eval where he was posted on his first tour in March 1941. The only downside is the lack of any photos...but the storytelling more than makes up for it. 

Get it. Read it. You won't regret it!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2017)

Nice ones Jim


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2017)

Received this one in the mail last week. It's about French aircraft flown by the Regia Aeronautica. Great pictures, Italian and English text with bunch of profiles thrown in. This was an Ebay purchase, that even though it wasn't expensive, I still wish I bought for less.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## stona (Jun 3, 2017)

Picked this up from Amazon





I'm well aware of her work and got my hands on this to read her take on the development of American strategy.
So far, so good.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh! No controversy in that book! No siree! But I would love to hear your thoughts on her take on the evolution of the strategic bombing roles of both services.


----------



## stona (Jun 3, 2017)

I haven't read the book yet, but I know that she would broadly agree with Max Hasting's sentiment, which I do *not* share, that,

_‘The cost of the bomber offensive in life, treasure and moral superiority over the enemy tragically outstripped the results that
it achieved.’_

That doesn't mean I won't read it! I also know from some of her other work that she, along with others like Neville Jones, Philip Meilinger and Malcolm Smith, have traced the development of British strategy from WW1 through the 1930s and into WW2 with similar, if slightly differing, conclusions and these are conclusions with which I broadly agree. 

All of this is good, anything to dispel what the British political historian David Watt described in 1962 as the _'Air Force view of history.'
_
I am much, much less familiar with the way in which US bombing strategy developed, only familiar with the broad outline of interwar doctrine, so I look forward to seeing what she makes of this.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 3, 2017)

While a Security Specialist, tasked with guarding Nuclear Alert aircraft and Nuclear Missile Silos we would often receive update use of force training. Invariably, in cases where we were supposed to shoot to wound, not many such granted, the instructor would call the class to attention and march us outside. There he/she would say something along the lines of "If you shoot to wound, wound them between the eyes, or wound them 20 times in the abdomen." I heard from bomber and missile crews that that line of thinking extended all the way to the Pentagon and the doctrine was to literarily bomb a target _area_ and its population flat. Not official policy mind you, more of an unofficial realization that an annihilated enemy is unable to return the favor.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice scores guys, picked these up last couple of days. Still drawn to bombers as you can see for the most part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 3, 2017)

stona said:


> I haven't read the book yet, but I know that she would broadly agree with Max Hasting's sentiment, which I do *not* share, that,
> 
> _‘The cost of the bomber offensive in life, treasure and moral superiority over the enemy tragically outstripped the results that
> it achieved.’_
> ...



Please let us know your thoughts, Steve. I, for one, would be most interested in your take on the book.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

Nice Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice Paul.



Thanks Master Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

Cheers Paul, must get that Ki-61/Ki100 book myself.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Cheers Paul, must get that Ki-61/Ki100 book myself.



It's the best book I have found so far on the subject that is in english


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2017)

Kagero usually do a good job...

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 5, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I heard from bomber and missile crews that that line of thinking extended all the way to the Pentagon and the doctrine was to literarily bomb a target _area_ and its population flat. Not official policy mind you, more of an unofficial realization that an annihilated enemy is unable to return the favor.



And one of the reasons the Vietnam war continued so long and ended in failure is that in their attempts to annihilate the enemy they caused massive "collateral damage" to the innocents who wanted nothing to do with either side.

Military Intelligence always fails to recognise that shooting, bombing and napalming innocent non-aligned civilians who want nothing more than to be left alone and not be involved *always* results in those civilians becoming either enemy supporters or enemy guerrillas.

In the Middle East we have major terrorist groups like Hezbollah who have learned from America and its allies stupidity in Vietnam. 

They are building schools and health facilities so that those who do not want to be involved in the war have good reason to support them against the Israelis when the Israelis leave their own territory.

While I am generally firmly on the side of the the Israelis they learnt their tactics from the US in Vietnam and, like the US military, cannot understand why there is so much support for those who actually provide basic services to the probable collateral damage instead of just using them for weapons targets.


----------



## stona (Jun 5, 2017)

MiTasol said:


> And one of the reasons the Vietnam war continued so long and ended in failure is that in their attempts to annihilate the enemy they caused massive "collateral damage" to the innocents who wanted nothing to do with either side.



Not the case in WW2, in which German workers' housing, hence by inevitable extension the workers themselves and their families, were not deemed 'innocent' but rather a valid target. How this came to be the case for the Anglo-American CBO, despite the public pretence by both that this was not the case is the gist of Biddle's's book. 
One essential point that she, I and most others agree on, is that it did not become about as a result of the technical limitations of bombing from altitude, by night or in poor visibility. This is the facile explanation often given in 'Air Force' histories which ignores the development of the strategies dating back to at least WW1 and arguably before heavier than air flight.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 5, 2017)

Oops


----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 6, 2017)

stona said:


> This is the facile explanation often given in 'Air Force' histories which ignores the development of the strategies dating back to at least WW1 and arguably before heavier than air flight.



Or see shore bombardment from ships of cities dating back to muzzle loading cannon and/or see sacking/looting and burning of enemy cities dating back to.................

Aircraft were just a different way of delivering rocks/bombs/incendiary/nasty devices.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2017)

Great buys guys, I got this one a couple weeks ago, ordered it last Oct.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice one Aaron


----------



## stona (Jun 8, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> Aircraft were just a different way of delivering rocks/bombs/incendiary/nasty devices.



One of the men who most influenced the development of British bombing, Maj. Lord Tiverton (later, second Earl of Harlsbury), among his many eminently sensible suggestions (like attacking the Badische Anilin und Soda Fabrik, better known to us as BASF) once suggested dropping plane loads of Colorado beetles on German farmland to devastate the potato crop 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2017)

Good one Aaron...

got this one about a fortnight ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice one Wayne!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2017)

I have to thank Paul for the heads up on it. It was listed at $45.00 when I ordered it and showed up for $28.00.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 8, 2017)

Nice! I still think someone could make a mint translating those Japanese books into English!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Nice one Wayne!!!



cheers mate, scored the Ki-61/ki100 book too, be in the letter box in about 2 weeks...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2017)

Sweet Wayne, I don't think I have any more Japanese books on order in the mail right now as cut back for Air Venture in July but this did arrive on one of my favorite subjects. The North American Mitchell in service with the Dutch, French and Polish squadrons that flew for the RAF.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice.

Did receive my Part 2 of 'Samourai' yesterday to complete the set, about Japanese Aircraft and carriers and operations. In French but info is Good...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2017)

Very cool Wayne, I have been looking for those but have not found a decent enough price for them


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2017)

Part 2 has only just been released, Prepaid for them from Avions-Bateux when they were originally announced, to get the free postage.

I had been looking for the original for years, but scarce as rocking horse sh!t, the wait was worth it to me, now that it is expanded to the 2 volume set.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2017)

Many thanks for the info Wayne!


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 10, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Nice! I still think someone could make a mint translating those Japanese books into English!



NOT WRONG!!!!!!

Starting way way back to Koku fan days the Japanese have produced some fantastic material and seldom bothered with a quality translation to make the publication the world wide success it usually really deserves to be.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2017)

lot of japanese stuff begging for translation that's for sure...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

Picked up this cheap, just before going to Holland, and just finished reading it. A good insight into life in the Luftwaffe, and worth a read.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 16, 2017)

I really enjoyed that book, Terry. A quite amazing story.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

It is indeed an amazing story of the experiences of Franz Stigler, especially in the final stages of the war.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 16, 2017)

Shame he didn't live long enough to see the book published.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 16, 2017)

I read the condensed version of the story a while back, have to keep a look out for that book!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

It's well worth reading Robert.
The incident escorting the B-17 out of Germany is only one chapter in the book .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 16, 2017)

Two new Walk around books arrived today.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Shortround6 (Jun 16, 2017)

The wife got me this for father's day.






A lot of "paper" airplanes that never had metal cut. The Germans weren't the only thinking of tandem engines, pushers, tailless aircraft and other odd combinations

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2017)

Sweet guys!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2017)

Done good fellas...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 17, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> The wife got me this for father's day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it all paper projects, or are there mockup pictures and actual aircraft? I was wondering if it's more like napkin scribbles and the American equivalent of Luftwaffe '46 stuff?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2017)

This just came in the mail today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just received this one:






It's quite a skinny volume but large format (if you get my drift), so quite dissimilar from the usual MMP fare. Provides a nicely detailed description of 263 Sqn's abortive efforts in Norway, including several previously unpublished photos and clarification of colour schemes worn by the Glads. Highly recommended if you're into this sort of thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2017)

Some interesting ones there, great stuff guys


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 17, 2017)

Picked up this one in the bargain bin at the bookstore today. Looks pretty good!


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 17, 2017)

Looks like a good score, Robert.

This one arrived a few weeks ago and I forgot to post it:






Managed to score a copy signed by the author, who served as a Lanc nav with 100 Sqn. I have a soft spot for the unit because I had the chance to fly in a 100 Sqn Canberra back in the summer of 1989...they were known as "the Tatty Ton" at that time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2017)

Some good catches here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Good stuff Guys.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 18, 2017)

Came into the living room and saw my son had one of my aviation books out, got all excited thought, "Hey maybe he is interested finally!". Then I realized he was using it as a mouse pad.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2017)

Got mine Paul....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2017)

This came in the mail yesterday. I understand there is an updated 2nd edition. Does anyone know what they might have changed?

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 20, 2017)

I have the second edition which has 11 extra pages compared to the original edition which you have. According to Amazon, Warner updated some 700 entries in the 2nd edition based on access to records at the Air Historical Branch. I suspect the extra info was included in the lists of airframes associated with each chapter. Copies of the 2nd edition are going for silly money - $150+. 

Despite the update, the book isn't free of errors. Warner repeats the oft-quoted misidentification of PT-coded Blenheims MkI as 62 Sqn, with the associated linkage to Sqn Ldr Scarf VC. That niggle aside, it's a wonderful volume and my go-to reference for all things Blenheim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 20, 2017)

Thank you my friend. I believe it was spotting your copy in your bookcase photos that made me want a copy. This copy was cheap, but you are correct that the 2nd edition goes for Jan money! LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2017)

Great scores there guys and LOL Wayne. Is there any book on Japanese aircraft you don't have?


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 20, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Came into the living room and saw my son had one of my aviation books out, got all excited thought, "Hey maybe he is interested finally!". Then I realized he was using it as a mouse pad.



Know that feeling
My son is almost 40 and his current girlfriend is a real warbirds fan - maybe she can put some sense into him

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Great scores there guys and LOL Wayne. Is there any book on Japanese aircraft you don't have?



I have my fair share....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> I have my fair share....



I bet LOL


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 21, 2017)

"Fair share" is such a subjective term...my concept of "fair" often seems to equate with Mrs Buffnut's idea of "excessive".

Actually, she's hugely tolerant of my obsession(s)...which probably explains why she's put up with me for so long.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 21, 2017)

You have to work out the exchange rate of shoes or tops or shorts or whatever to kits/paint/glue and then you have a basis for going forward!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2017)

With a bit of luck....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice Jan!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 30, 2017)

I know I can't wait for this one! (It's not out yet, and I haven't pre-ordered. I just wanted to let you guys know to keep an eye out for it!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice one Jim!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2017)

Since that I've got the earlier Vol. I....
I'll get the newer two volumes at a later date!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 2, 2017)

Great score Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2017)

....and this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 2, 2017)

Sweet Jan!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2017)

That looks interesting Jan, good one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2017)

Arrived this morning....not the one I ordered, as I thought that I bought the older #26, no loss though as I was gonna buy this one later on anyway....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice score Jan!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2017)

IMHO it is basicly the same book as the #26. The difference is that the volum 56 and 52 are in the English only while the 9 and 26 are the Polish/English version. Anyway a nice haul Jan. .

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2017)

Aaahh....thanks for that my friend, appreciated! Just get the later Vol. I then....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2017)

Any decals included?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2017)

Nope!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2017)

So.. that's the another diference. The vol26 was issued with a decal sheet although it was offered without that as well. Just the price was different. You may try to order it again but it seems that the volum is not available in the Kagero shop at the moment. That might be the reason you got the 56 instead.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 12, 2017)

The third volume in SAM Publishing Aviation Guide series, this book is a masterpiece. I swear you can build your on flying replica from it. Other books in this series cover the Fairey Battle and one other bird which memory fails me on. Pity that I don't thing the series is being published anymore.






This next one is a bit of a disappointment if you are expecting a lavishly illustrated picture book like I was. This book is surprisingly small (note ruler) though think. If reading a detailed history of the Hungarian Air Force from its inception until the end of World War II is your bag baby, then this is the book for you. Just expect pictures to show up like oasis in the desert.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 12, 2017)

Radu Brinzan's book on the IAR 80 and 81 is superb. I have it on my shelf - really admire the depth of detail he goes into on this little-known but pretty capable fighter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice catch! So are you going to start a lending library program? Inquiring minds want to know!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice ones Jim, I have the IAR book as well, It is a great book.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 12, 2017)

This is (I believe) the latest from Ginter. Should come in handy if and when I build the Eduard kit.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (Jul 12, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Nice catch! So are you going to start a lending library program? Inquiring minds want to know!



Great idea Robert! 
But I suspect there would be a lotta late fees and books going "missing" - "the dog ate it"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2017)

Good stuff guys...


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 13, 2017)

Just finished reading this 1959 vintage book about the events of June-December1940 and the threat to the UK of invasion by Hitler's forces. 







It provides a thoughtful (and thought-provoking) assessment of the German threat and British response. I found it to be pretty well balanced, the author pointing out obvious logical/capability flaws on BOTH sides, often with humour thrown in. My only gripe is his final "what if" analysis which is rather binary and would benefit from a "third way" scenario of the Luftwaffe maintaining focus on radar stations and sector airfields, and the potential of toppling the Churchill government if that persistence paid off. I think this book best captures the rapidly evolving situation in Britain during the crucial months from the Fall of France to the winter of 1940. Definitely one to add to your collection if you're interested in this period. 

Out of interest, the author is the brother of Ian, of James Bond fame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2017)

Interesting....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2017)

Agree.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2017)

That does sound pretty good.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2017)

A good book from a good series. Recommended. Can be had for cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 29, 2017)

Scored a copy of this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow posted that one from my phone! The picture was HUGE! Sorry guys my bad...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2017)

Newest arrival for the library


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice! I would not mind adding that one myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Aug 8, 2017)

Courtesy of daughter No.2






Chris Goss, so although I've only had a quick look it's sure to be a decent and illuminating read.

Not really my thing the 'Condors', so I'm sure to learn something new 

Great cover (I've cut a bit off to square it up), reminiscent of the old Airfix box tops!

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2017)

I really enjoyed that book. Read it cover to cover on the cruise we took last November.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 9, 2017)

Ordered this one when I ordered the PBY kit, it arrived yesterday!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2017)

Really nice ones guys


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 9, 2017)

Capt Vick turned me onto the signal books IIRC, I have found I much prefer the Walk Around series as opposed to the In Action series, at least as a source of good reference photos.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Capt Vick turned me onto the signal books IIRC, I have found I much prefer the Walk Around series as opposed to the In Action series, at least as a source of good reference photos.


 
Got to agree if for model builders, great reference source that's for sure.. Problem I have with both series is it always leaves me wanting more LOL


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 9, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Got to agree if for model builders, great reference source that's for sure.. Problem I have with both series is it always leaves me wanting more LOL


They do leave a little/lot behind in the content area, but unless I am mistaken I think their target market for both series is indeed model builders. I am happily searching away on the interwebs for a more detailed operational history of the PBY myself. WW2 era specifically, as I am not all that interested in their postwar usage.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2017)

Robert you may find this one interesting then. Lots of pictures on the inside of the aircraft and around. Similar to the walk around but with more though you will have to shop around for a good price. They are a good series of books on specific aircraft and I have a few of this type in my library though I don't have this specific one in my collection yet. I believe I have the P-39. Hellcat and B-25 of the series to name a few that I can think of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 9, 2017)

I have seen someone else talk about that series, I will definitely give it a close look, thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I have seen someone else talk about that series, I will definitely give it a close look, thanks!



No problem


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I have seen someone else talk about that series, I will definitely give it a close look, thanks!



Lots of good stuff in them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2017)

Well I have been looking for this book for a long time. I finally found a good copy at a very decent price that I was willing to pay. A lot of great stuff in this book.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh! Jelly as the kids say nowadays! Looks like a great find!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 14, 2017)

Those Crowood books are the bees knees Robert. Nice one Paul

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

I am definitely adding that series to my look for list!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2017)

The latest from Ginter Books. A good 'un!






Have yet to Crack into this one...






Beat-up on the outside, pristine on the inside. This is a slip case that you are seeing on the outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice haul.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks guys, Robert the Crowood series do produce some good books.

Nice ones Jim, curious on the Japanese one!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

Good stuff...I'm with Paul....show us more Jim....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys, Robert the Crowood series do produce some good books.
> 
> Nice ones Jim, curious on the Japanese one!





Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff...I'm with Paul....show us more Jim....



If I may Jim.....Pictures...you want pictures? You got em. Profiles....you want profiles?....you got em. Colour plates.....you want....you get the picture. 274 pages of em, all the captions in Japanese, though oddly enough, the chapter titles are in English. Several pics or pages devoted to each aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice! Love the fact you get detailed drawings AND pics!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Very cool Jim and many thanks for the info.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff...I'm with Paul....show us more Jim....



See below...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 16, 2017)

This one came today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2017)

Good stuff Jim, thanks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2017)

NICE!


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 16, 2017)

Keep posting! But keep em in page order please, I am printing em out and binding them as fast as I can!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 16, 2017)

Just picked up this non-trivial volume. 





I'd been after it for years but every time I searched, the prices were in excess of $70. While on vacation, I found a very good copy in a used bookstore in Portland for $46 and thought "Hey, that's not a bad price" but before I purchased, I had one last look on Abebooks (I hadn't looked in a while) and found a copy of similar quality for $20 including postage. BARGAIN!!! It arrived a few days ago and I'm really glad I added it to my collection. The photo section in the middle of the book is fascinating enough in its own right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2017)

Great stuff there guys and many thanks for the extra shots Jim on the Japanese book.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2017)

Here are 3 more. I took them anyway, before I knew you could only post 10 at a time. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 17, 2017)

Another new arrival today:






Got a $30 Amazon gift card courtesy of a peer-to-peer award at work...and it paid for 75% of this wonderful book. Quality is top-notch and the pictures are superb. A "must have" for anyone interested in this period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 18, 2017)

Sweet one!!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2017)

that's a good one alright..!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 21, 2017)

Newest one, and yes I know another B-25 book. Still have a few on my list before I have them all LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 21, 2017)

Excellent stuff guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2017)

sweet Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Aug 22, 2017)

This arrived about 2 weeks ago. Very nice. I have the Tamiya 1/32 Mosquito and will use this book as a reference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2017)

Never seen that one before Totalize. Looks sweet.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 23, 2017)

Just finished reading "The Tizard Mission" by Stephen Phelps:






The book recounts the various efforts taken by Britain to leverage US industrial production for high-tech components starting in early 1940. 

Among the most valuable technologies offered, essentially free of charge, by the Brits was the cavity magnetron which revolutionized radar by providing a rugged power source sufficient to generate centimetric wavelengths in an airborne installation. There's lots of fascinating info in the book, not least the rapid development of airborne radar from metric air intercept to air surveillance, ground mapping and ground-based fire control applications, all in an incredibly short timeframe (e.g. taking an Avro Anson up for an air intercept trial and then seeing if it could also detect ships...and succeeding!). 

It's a story of some incredibly inventive men pushing the boundaries of known technology in the UK...and then working to secure sufficient production capacity in the US. I was also unaware of how the 2 nations contributed to the successful deployment of centrimetric radar. I was aware of Mosquitos being fitted with American radars later in the war but I wasn't aware that, although produced in America, much of the technology, including the cavity magnetron and receiver components, originated in the UK. 

There are 2, somewhat related, negatives to the book. Firstly, the author wastes far too much time providing background context of what was happening during the war as we trot along the timeline of the Tizard Mission. By all means provide some explanation but some of the background goes on for entire chapters. If someone's interested in the Tizard Mission, they probably have a good handle on the rough timelines for things like the Battle of Britain. The second negative is that I'd prefer to have more technical meat in the book, particularly some comparison of equivalent developments in other nations. We keep hearing how revolutionary the cavity magnetron was in 1940 but there's precious little support for the claim other than a couple of quotes (I believe it was vital...and revolutionary, indeed its derivatives (operating on pretty much the same principle) still power millions of microwave ovens to this day. 

Definitely worth the read but for me it simply was an introduction to the topic. I now want to read more detail about the events described, and so have ordered Taffy Bowen's "Radar Days" (Taffy was the "father" of airborne radar leading a small team to create the first metric wavelength system, and then spent much of the war in the US helping drive development of the centrimetric systems).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2017)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2017)

turned up in the mail today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> turned up in the mail today.
> View attachment 381094



...as if by magic!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice one Wayne!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2017)

Picked these 3 up in a used book store in Ithaca, New York. $12.00 each...not bad. And just by happenstance next to the one in the series that Wayne just received! Weird.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> ...as if by magic!



yep... 

SWMBO got it for me...the Big boss...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 26, 2017)

Err SWMBO not SMWBO?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2017)

Well cant seem to resist B-25 books as of late. Another two to the collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice fellas!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)

Good stuff Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2017)

Beautiful color shots...






German aircraft used by the Regia Aeronautica. Great pictures of RA Dornier night fighters yo!






A great, but incredibly sad book.






A 10 year reissue with about a 100 new pages (?). And honestly guys...can anyone get enough Do 335? Not this guy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2017)

A nice set....


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 29, 2017)

Ya know, just this morning I was saying to myself: "Self, it has been awhile since Capt Vick added any new books to his library, this means given a century more or so you might catch up!" Then I saw this post...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm blushing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2017)

great scores there Jim!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Done good Jim..


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 2, 2017)

Two newest arrivals today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 2, 2017)

I know this isn't the usual fare for this thread...but it is a book and it's newly added to my library. 






I've been doing some family history research lately and have come to the conclusion that I must have the most boring family on the face of the planet. I can trace my ancestors back to around 1700 and, almost without exception, they were born, lived and died within a 7 mile radius of where I grew up in St.Helens.. Essentially, my family's story is closely aligned with the development of the town during the industrial revolution (hence the book). There are no great heroes in my family tree and virtually all my family were simply poor, working-class people who ground out their lives on the canal, in the coal mines, glassworks and chemical factories of my home town.

I realize this probably isn't of interest to anyone else on the forum...but thought I'd share. For the record, the book was written in 1954 and is actually quite excellent (and far more readable than I was expecting).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice one Mark. I've got a few books about my home town and I find them way more interesting than say, a book about the history of Montreal

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 3, 2017)

I second 

 fubar57
thoughts! I have several books on my hometowns. Simsbury CT, and Bloomfield CT and they mean a lot more to me than generic history books!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 3, 2017)

Yak one is thick and full of info, profile and pictures. Looks to be a good read. Just got it today along with another one on Pappy Gunn

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2017)

Digging around in some boxes at my folks....besides a sh*tload of kits....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2017)

....and some, whatever they're called!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

Hmmm. for awhile there I wondered if I had wandered into an armor forum by mistake 

But the latter books saved me!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2017)

So they must have told you to clean your room Jan, Great collection there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh boy.. a nice collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Oh boy.. a nice collection.



....and it was a h*lluva lot more books down in the cellar at my mum and dad, I gave up after while and only added these, I'd have been still down there otherwise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> So they must have told you to clean your room Jan, Great collection there.



I thought that I'd try to make more room for my folks....but noooo....too many of them there books, didn't make any difference, so I just squared up a wee bit so that they'd get to their own stuff easily....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

Just send me a round trip ticket! I will selflessly help tidy and remove the remaining books and make sure they have a good home! I can cover my expenses whilst there, just need a hand with the flights. Other than that I am your man. After all as they say "Bob's Your Uncle", and I am called Bob!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2017)

Damn son!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> I thought that I'd try to make more room for my folks....but noooo....too many of them there books, didn't make any difference, so I just squared up a wee bit so that they'd get to their own stuff easily....



LOL Jan, well I would take a few home with me when you go back. Some good reading material laying around there collecting dust


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2017)

This one came today, its got some really nice pictures in it. I mainly bought it for chapter 2 and well for 10 bucks I couldn't go wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2017)

Excellent books guys.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2017)

Good stuff chaps.
Things have got far too cramped at Tel's Towers - a friend 'phoned me yesterday, offering me some aircraft books, free of charge. I had to decline, as I have no more room left to store them !!!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2017)

Ahh man, you could have replaced a chair as you can never have to many my friend


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2017)

Er ..... the chairs are full of books - and so is the coffee table, desk, window sills and a stray cat !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 6, 2017)

Showers are overrated, and a tub can hold a lot of books!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2017)

Convert them to PDF, sell the hard copies, amass a very large fortune, buy Buckingham Palace, kick out the Royals.....King Terry

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2017)

But Buck House is in London - a place full of foreigners !!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2017)

Believe it or not, the book was less then ten, but shipping put it well into the thirties! I happen to like Franks all in all, but I understand that is not a universal feeling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice one Jim


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2017)

Great score Jim!!!


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2017)

I had high hopes for this book and they were not completely dashed, though honestly it would have benefitted from better editing. Duplicate pictures, text over one of the few truly excellent production photos and erroneous photo captions, just to name a few. Not that this book doesn't have its plus side, like the many previously unseen pictures and honestly...can one ever get enough He 177? It just bugs me, because I imagine what this book COULD have been.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2017)

Birthday gifts from SWMBO. She may have paid more than I would, but what price love huh?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 16, 2017)

Very nice add's! And lovely of the wife!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2017)

Yeah, she's a keeper.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 17, 2017)

Great stuff Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2017)

Done Good there Jim....only 6 more to get....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2017)

Actually 5, I bought #1 many noons ago based on Terry's recommendation.


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 19, 2017)

And you believed him!?!?! Shame son, go ahead and box those up and ship them to me and I will properly dispose of them before you are embarrassed any further!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2017)

Address?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2017)

A dres... oh yes..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 19, 2017)

Careful or Jan will be in here again!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

Seems he can't be stopped....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2017)

That's a shame about he He-177 book, and I agree you can never have enough of that plane, thanks for the heads up.

The one from Luftwaffe Classics is the best I have found so far, but I keep on looking.

I get so depressed when I look at the crash books - lol

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2017)

Great little compendium. Many unusual aircraft that I didn't know existed previously. Can be had for pennies on the dollar in the used book Market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2017)

NICE Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice! Will watch for that one!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2017)

A friend of mine called me today at lunch, a friend of his had died and they were having a estate sale. He told me to get down there right away because they were selling his models dirt cheap. Well...........................the models were already assembled so I opted out of those. But he had a small collection of Squadron Aircraft In Action books. So I got 12 of those and two books on model building tricks, and two air compressors for $38.00.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice finds!


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 22, 2017)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> A friend of mine called me today at lunch, a friend of his had died and they were having a estate sale. He told me to get down there right away because they were selling his models dirt cheap. Well...........................the models were already assembled so I opted out of those. But he had a small collection of Squadron Aircraft In Action books. So I got 12 of those and two books on model building tricks, and two air compressors for $38.00.



Colour me green with envy

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 23, 2017)

sweet score Aaron


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2017)

Good stuff..!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks guys.I have two B-24 Liberator in action aircraft number 80 if anyone wants to trade me for one that I don't have.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2017)

This came in the mail yesterday and I haven't had much time to look through it very much. Looks interesting though, with many pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice catch, had not heard of that aircraft at all!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice Jim! <you bum!>

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 26, 2017)

I am very jealous of some of the collections I see being built here. Sigh, it is just money, but for some reason they don't take my word when I say "Card Declined" really means its free!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2017)

Jim, not bad mate....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2017)

Some recent acquisitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2017)

Sweet scores there Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2017)

Cool..!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Oct 6, 2017)

Very nice finds!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 11, 2017)

This book can best be described as a highlight reel of the Convair B-58 Hustler in book form. The literary equivalent of a jelly doughnut. Tasty, but short.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 13, 2017)

Picked these up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 13, 2017)

I like the Marine Mitchells. Lots of new material

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2017)

Good stuff Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2017)

Excellent purchases guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 14, 2017)

Why I love Half Price Books:
Eight volume set _IMPACT - The Army Air Forces' "Confidential" Picture History of World War II
_
$30

This is a bound reproduction of the magazine circulated to air force units during the war. 
Lots of BDA pictures. What's cool is that there is extensive coverage of those forgotten fronts that have not garnered much coverage post war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2017)

Newest additions to the library that came today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 17, 2017)

Fergusson's book on his Guadalcanal experiences is well worth the time invested. It's not the greatest war memoir but the rare pics of P-400s alone are worth the price of the book. His eyewitness accounts of the extreme measures taken by USAAF and USMC personnel to keep the aircraft flying provide a unique insight into what became an incredible victory.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 18, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Fergusson's book on his Guadalcanal experiences is well worth the time invested. It's not the greatest war memoir but the rare pics of P-400s alone are worth the price of the book. His eyewitness accounts of the extreme measures taken by USAAF and USMC personnel to keep the aircraft flying provide a unique insight into what became an incredible victory.



Thanks for the info Buff, I was thinking it might be the next one I start to read


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2017)

More Goodies Paul....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2017)

Good one Paul!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 21, 2017)

Newest arrival, 90th Bomb Group.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2017)

Another good one.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2017)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Another good one.



Thanks Aaron

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 26, 2017)

Couple of new arrivals today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 26, 2017)

may i post my library too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)

Generally the thread is about the WW2 books. If your books are of the era and have been bought recently , why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 26, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Generally the thread is about the WW2 books. If your books are of the WW2 era and have been bought recently , why not?


Greeting sir.

How are you?

No.

I only have less than 5 books about ww2. 

they are really really hard to find.

But lots of books about Iran / Iraq war. 100 % in Persian.

I should open a new topic or send them here?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello,

THX I'm fine.

These of the WW2 you may post here but those about Iran/Iraq war don't seem to be relevant for posting here. Also please note that the title of the thread is " New book in my library ". The "New" means "just bought".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Little bit of a change of pace. Just arrived in mail today. Looks to be a great read when I get a chance. Little over 360 pages. Full of pictures of crew, aircraft serial numbers and aircraft pictures and such. Signed by author.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2017)

Yeah it finally arrived from over sea's. Been waiting for this one for over a month and it was well worth the wait. Any one who likes nose art and B-25 will like this one. Only thing I would have liked to see so far was that it was hard cover instead of soft cover.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 6, 2017)

Had to stop at Barnes and Noble on way home to pick this one up. For some reason this series only seems to be sold by them. At least from what I have found so far. I do have the first one on the B-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 6, 2017)

Just received this one a few days ago:






If any are unfamiliar with this series, it provides a brief individual airframe history for the aircraft types within the serial range (in this case K1000-K9999). This volume covers an diverse mix of types including as the Vildebeest, Wellesley, Hart, Hind, Audax, Fury, Bulldog, Heyford, Hector, Gauntlet, Gladiator, Blenheim, Spitfire, Shark, Wapiti, Whitley and several others. It's been OOP for some time so prices can be a bit spendy but I picked this up for what I believe was a reasonable price....and I'm really glad I did.

My one gripe is nothing to do with the book but with USPS. The vendor was in Fairfax, VA, and I live in Leesburg, VA, about 30 miles away...and yet delivery went via Greensboro, NC, Capitol Heights, MD and Washington DC before finally getting to Leesburg....and then another day to get it to me from there. Got to wonder at the logic of such a route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)

What does the part for the Vildebeest contain?


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 6, 2017)

The Vildebeest section covers individual airframe histories for most of the airframes that served in the RAF. Some 6 contracts are identified covering the vast majority of Vildebeest production, comprising:

13 Mk I (out of total of 22)
30 Mk II (entire Mk II production run)
106 Mk III (out of total of 150)
10 Mk IV (out of total of 18)

The following chapter covers all 197 Vickers Vincent airframes delivered to the RAF.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)

THX. Any drawings there?


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 6, 2017)

No drawings but it does include a number of pics I hadn't seen before. The purpose of the volume is purely to provide a textual summary of each airframe's usage in the Service with pics only for illustrative purposes (ie there's no attempt to show a photograph of every airframe - the book's already 450+ pages long as it is!).


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)

OK. THX for the info.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2017)

Partner to to my IJN Aircraft....the IJA version....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 8, 2017)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 11, 2017)

Newest find.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2017)

Let us know how it is please.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 14, 2017)

Afternoon Jim, In all actuality I have not had a chance to read it yet. I have more books to read than time. It has nice semi gloss pages few pictures of airmen and aircraft. I ran across it for 7 bucks so couldn't pass it up. Here is a quick scan of the contents of what's in the book. Though as you can see it does have a few mistakes. Note bottom where they call the Focke wulf as 109 instead of 190.

Hope it helps.
All the best Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Afternoon Jim, In all actuality I have not had a chance to read it yet. I have more books to read than time. It has nice semi gloss pages few pictures of airmen and aircraft. I ran across it for 7 bucks so couldn't pass it up. Here is a quick scan of the contents of what's in the book. Though as you can see it does have a few mistakes. Note bottom where they call the Focke wulf as 109 instead of 190.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> All the best Paul
> ...



Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2017)

Latest one for me. Many pictures and profiles. Pair it with the Valom kit and you have a nice weekend of glue sniffing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 28, 2017)

Got a great score last week. Personal account by a pilot who flew Airspeed Oxfords during the Battle of Habbaniyah in May 1941, resulting in the only battle honour awarded to a RAF Flying Training School.






Book was signed by the author...and I picked it up for $20. Absolute bargain!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice scores there guy's


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 29, 2017)

2nd Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hope those are practice bombs otherwise things could get a bit dicey for the B-26!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 30, 2017)

Not even a 70th BS aircraft. I hate when publishers use stock photos. I've missed a few gems on the first pass because the photo was wrong.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 1, 2017)

"We Held The Key"- Edward Nichols



It is not a clinical historican's account of the vital part Coastal Command played in that war, it is a very human story based on the personal as well as the flying experiences of the autor and his comerades, from joining as aircrew volunteers to demoband all the long years between that affected our lives. Flying into Arctic Circle in Whitley's from Reykjavik in Iceland with 612 Squadron on convoy escort patrols. Anti-submarine and convoy escort patrols dawn the Mediterranean from Gibraltar, flying Leigh Light Wellingtons of 179 Squadron. Back to OTU training new crews while on tour expired rest, more dicey than ops sometimes. Then from the island of Tiree off the coast of Scotland flying Halifax aircraft hundreds of miles out into the Atlantic finding the weather with 518 Squadron, "Ffinding the weather? We were in it!"... Great story, awesome book...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 1, 2017)

Cool stuff guys


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 6, 2017)

The "U-Boat Attack Logs" book looks really interesting. Does it use original sources from both sides of the conflict or is it just derived from German sources? If the former, it ought to be the definitive work on the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2017)

Very cool Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> The "U-Boat Attack Logs" book looks really interesting. Does it use original sources from both sides of the conflict or is it just derived from German sources? If the former, it ought to be the definitive work on the topic.



Time will tell mate....just received an email that it's been dispatched, so....hopefully it'll be here by the weekend!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2017)

These two just arrived in the mail today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> Time will tell mate....just received an email that it's been dispatched, so....hopefully it'll be here by the weekend!



I look forward to an update, then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2017)

In "U-Boat Attack Logs", the first 67 of 936 pages tells how the data was gathered, abbreviations, foreword, and acknowledgements. I'd like to know more about the first two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2017)

As soon as I know lads, you'll know as well....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Elmas (Dec 7, 2017)

The Author said that this book was to be published during 2017, but I think nothing happened up to now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2017)

If your into bombers like me you might find these two interesting, just came today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2017)

Just waiting for Vol. 2....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (Dec 9, 2017)

"First Kills" by Stefan Gnys

The first man to shoot down the Luftwaffe: The hero pilot who recorded the first aerial kills against Hitler's air force, escaped a POW camp and fought in the Battle of Britain





Amazon product
_View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Kills-Illustrated-Biography-Wladyslaw/dp/161200556X/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1512918859&sr=8-10&keywords=first+kill_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 10, 2017)

v2 said:


> "First Kill" by Stefan Gnys
> 
> The first man to shoot down the Luftwaffe: The hero pilot who recorded the first aerial kills against Hitler's air force, escaped a POW camp and fought in the Battle of Britain
> 
> ...




I'd like to learn more about this book, too. I have Gnys' original autobiography "First Kill". Is this book based on the original or is it an entirely new bio written by his son?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2017)

Latest to arrive...the Luftwaffe Gallery by Erik Mombeeck is an excellent Series of books, every one has a great selection of photo's profiles and information for the Luftwaffe Enthusiast and Modeller.

have the entire series of LuGa to date and am glad that I can support Erik in his efforts to get more New Luftwaffe stuff to print.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2017)

Well....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice Wayne, I wonder if book 2 for JG 2 is out in English yet? I have the first one in English.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## ARTESH (Dec 11, 2017)

Good books ...

I wish someday they can be found in Persian, here in Iran.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2017)

All in all....1085 pages!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Dec 12, 2017)

A long diary in whose pages are stored memories, emotions, events of a WWII fighter pilot of the 2° Gruppo "Gigi Tre Osei" of the R.S.I.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Nice Wayne, I wonder if book 2 for JG 2 is out in English yet? I have the first one in English.



No it's not and at this stage not likely. This German vol.2 has a lot of the same pics as Vol.1 in English, but i got it for a low price, it's the next volumes that are still pretty pricey but have reportedly a lot of good photos, have to wait till they are well priced as I don't read German...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 12, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> No it's not and at this stage not likely. This German vol.2 has a lot of the same pics as Vol.1 in English, but i got it for a low price, it's the next volumes that are still pretty pricey but have reportedly a lot of good photos, have to wait till they are well priced as I don't read German...



Thanks for the info there Wayne. To bad that they don't follow up with the rest in English. I would have bought them then.

Great score there Elmas


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2017)

Would have liked English editions too Paul, but it's a costly exercise to translate and then publish another version of each.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2017)

I need to learn Italian, there are a number of books that look really good!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2017)

A Few languages are needed for some of the great books out there.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 18, 2017)

Picked this one up today, usually pull price tags off right away but accidently left this one on but it will come off soon. 40 dollar book for little over 13 bucks brand new. Not to bad. Also below contents of what's in book. Very few pictures in the book. Unusual book as looks to have direct quotes from military reports for the British Air operations in the far east. Added to the library till I have time to read it and a closer look.


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 18, 2017)

That's an interesting one, Micdrow. Agree that it looks to be an abridgement of, or selected quotes from, the official reports on air operations. I have the first couple dealing with the immediate pre-war period and early operations in Malaya, Singapore, NEI and Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2017)

Some good additions to various libraries happening, I see.

Just received this mighty tome, as an early Christmas present from my friend Max.
Hard back, 470 pages, including 16 pages of photos - the story of Hanna Reitsch and Mellita von Stauffenberg.
Should be an interesting read over the silly season !


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice one Terry


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 19, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Picked this one up today, usually pull price tags off right away but accidently left this one on but it will come off soon. 40 dollar book for little over 13 bucks brand new. Not to bad. Also below contents of what's in book. Very few pictures in the book. Unusual book as looks to have direct quotes from military reports for the British Air operations in the far east. Added to the library till I have time to read it and a closer look.
> 
> View attachment 476252
> View attachment 476253



Let me know if it's any good. There are a few copies at my local 1/2 Price Books, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 20, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> Let me know if it's any good. There are a few copies at my local 1/2 Price Books, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.



Will do Greg

All the best Paul


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2017)

Good stuff Paul and Terry...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 21, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff Paul and Terry...!



Thanks Wayne


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2017)

Just ordered....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2017)

....aaaand this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2017)

Sounds dramatic. I'm sensing a wee U-boat fetish developing here. I'm not going to look back but do you have these?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, I just got the top three, dirt cheap, from amazon....thanks mate!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2017)

....and the lower 5?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2017)

Getting to that....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2017)

....and this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice ones Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 24, 2017)

But this is an _*aircraft*_ forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2017)

This arrived late last week....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2017)

Sweet Wayne!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2017)

Cheers Paul, it's in French but has a wealth of photo's and other detail, so I'm happy with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 26, 2017)

Wayne Little said:


> This arrived late last week....
> 
> View attachment 477034


Yeah. That's better.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice haul Greg


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2017)

Been a busy week!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2017)

This one just arrived today, every page is full of pictures of B-29's. Recommend for any library.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice Paul.



Thanks Wayne


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2018)

Good stuff chaps.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2018)

The one on the left just showed up today. The one the right last year. By comparing the two they do have different formats which is interesting including some different pictures. The first one looks to have more pictures and info on the few missions flown with the two B-32 Dominators they received.

I just finished reading Warpath across the Pacific by Lawrence J Hickey and really enjoyed it so hoping his Rampage of the Roarin 20's is just a good but will do the older book first before reading the Hickey one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 2, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> The one on the left just showed up today. The one the right last year. By comparing the two they do have different formats which is interesting including some different pictures. The first one looks to have more pictures and info on the few missions flown with the two B-32 Dominators they received.
> 
> I just finished reading Warpath across the Pacific by Lawrence J Hickey and really enjoyed it so hoping his Rampage of the Roarin 20's is just a good but will do the older book first before reading the Hickey one.
> 
> View attachment 477819


There's no such thing as finished. You just keep going back over and over and over. At least that's my experience.
I like to read the early post war unit histories, then compare to the most modern scholarship on the subject.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 3, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> There's no such thing as finished. You just keep going back over and over and over. At least that's my experience.
> I like to read the early post war unit histories, then compare to the most modern scholarship on the subject.



Very true Greg, I think I have reread Pappy Gunn 3 times now by Nathan Gunn and learned new things each time.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 5, 2018)

Not my usual fare but a Christmas treat to myself. Having recently discovered a relative was a fighter pilot in WW1, I couldn't resist a book that has photos of 2 actual airframes that he flew:






If you have ANY interest in British military aviation during the First World War, this is DEFINITELY a book you'll want in your personal library. It's lavishly illustrated with many photos that have never previously appeared in print, together with some lovely profiles at the back of the book. As always for a Schiffer book, production quality is extremely good - nice, thick, glossy pages with excellent reproduction of the images and artwork. It's not a cheap book but I scored mine for $65 from a veteran-owned second-hand book store....and I figured it was a good investment in both directions!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2018)

Excellent buys guys.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 13, 2018)

Well just can't seem to walk away from a good sale. Been good by staying away from the Half Price book store till today. Todays goodies.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2018)

Just scored this at the local Aircraft Museum....5 minutes up the road from work.
was released just before Christmas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Just scored this at the local Aircraft Museum....5 minutes up the road from work.
> was released just before Christmas.
> View attachment 479455
> View attachment 479456


How is it Wayne, as I was looking to get this one and another one but so far only offered in Australia


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 17, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Just scored this at the local Aircraft Museum....5 minutes up the road from work.
> was released just before Christmas.
> View attachment 479455
> View attachment 479456



Oooh! OOOH! Rabaul and Wirraways. I'm interested. Please let us know your opinion of the book. Might have to track that one down!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice ones gents. I like it when a book says "Vol. 1"


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2018)

Wayne this is the other one that I have looking for that I believe come also from Australia. If you know anything more on this one please let me know 

Thanks in advance
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

First Eagles hasn't been released yet Paul, sometime in the next few months, likely grab it too.

Started the other one, so far, interesting reading.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> First Eagles hasn't been released yet Paul, sometime in the next few months, likely grab it too.
> 
> Started the other one, so far, interesting reading.



Thanks for the info Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2018)

Newest arrival. Covers the 348th fighter group in the Pacific flying the P-47's and P-51's. Full of pictures and info

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2018)

Good one Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## le_steph40 (Jan 26, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Newest arrival. Covers the 348th fighter group in the Pacific flying the P-47's and P-51's. Full of pictures and info
> 
> View attachment 479673



Arrrrrgh !!! I searched this one but too expensive here in France !!! Just to know the only serial that is missing in my researches regarding Neel E. Kearby.
Here is the result of my researches:
- P-47D-2-RE, SN 42-8145, blue 73, "Firey Ginger" => 3 victories: 2 the 09/04/43 and one the 09/15/43
- *P-47D-2-RE SN ???, *blue 73, "Fiery Ginger"

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQUIWq56iKI_
(the one on the video => 12 (or 14) victories: six the 10/11/43, one the 10/16/43, two the 10/19/43, three the 12/03/43, (one the 12/22/43 and one the 12/23/43).
- P-47D-4-RA, SN 42-22668 "Fiery Ginger IV" => 7 (or 5) victories: (one the 12/22/43 and one the 12/23/43), two the 01/03/44, two the 01/09/44 and the final one the 03/05/44.

But as you can see, the aircraft with which he claimed the most victories is unknown.. FineScale Modeler (November 1999) suggest it's SN42-8145 which was flown from early September to late October 1943 in spite the differences in white markings, position of tactical number 73 and "Fiery" instead of "Firey"...

Paul, maybe some infos in that book ? TIA
Sorry because it's not really the place for that


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Morning,

Just saw your post, I was not feeling the best yesterday and have a bunch of running around today but will see what I can come up with. I also have this book to look through so maybe I will get lucky. By the way, my copy of the one above I found at not to bad of price in Great Britain and had it shipped to the US.

All the best
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2018)

le_steph40 said:


> Arrrrrgh !!! I searched this one but too expensive here in France !!! Just to know the only serial that is missing in my researches regarding Neel E. Kearby.
> Here is the result of my researches:
> - P-47D-2-RE, SN 42-8145, blue 73, "Firey Ginger" => 3 victories: 2 the 09/04/43 and one the 09/15/43
> - *P-47D-2-RE SN ???, *blue 73, "Fiery Ginger"
> ...




Steph sorry to reply so late but really been looking through a bunch of books. Both books I have do have serial numbers in them but most of the serial numbers have no pilot or aircraft names listed next to them. I think the reason why is because aircraft where used but different pilots. Example SN 42-8145 was used by Kearby but lost later in the war with Lt Ernest R Ness at the controls, according to what I read the aircraft had no nose art when the aircraft was lost which makes me think the original nose art painted over when it went to a new pilot.

The only other recorded loss of aircraft was the other serial number you have which was 42-22668 which as you posted was the one he flew the day he was lost. Most pictures in the book show a close up in the cockpit or beside his aircraft showing no other detail other then kill markings and such. You cant see the nose art or the serial number. The only full screen pictures I have seen was for serial number 8145 with Firey Ginger on the nose. I am digging through other books but so far no more info. The book talks about some of his missions and such but gives no serial number to the aircraft he was flying at the time.

If I find more info I will let you know.

All the best 
Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2018)

Newest arrival, Wayne you might be interested in this one if you don't already have it. 272 pages with lots of pictures and info on the Allied Aerial photo recon operations in the South East Asia during WWII. It covers both British Army and Navy aircraft along with US Army and Navy aircraft.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2018)

That's a 10 thumbs up from me Paul. _*Loads *_of pics I've never seen before and of aircraft where you wouldn't expect them; a 20 Sqn. Lysander Mk.IV with red codes in Northern Burma in 1942

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Feb 2, 2018)

Can i see someday these books could be found in iran?
Not sure!!! 
At least in next 100000 years!!!
You know what i want to say!
... ... ... ... ...

Yes, that's right.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just beware of the description of the undersides for the Buffalos operated by 4 PRU and 67 Sqn. The colour side-view is way off the mark being almost a dark turquoise rather than the paint applied to the actual airframes which was (probably) somewhere between MAP Sky and MAP Sky Blue. Note that there are no positively confirmed images of either the 4 PRU or 67 Sqn fighter-recce machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello,
Received yesterday 






Simply amazing...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice one Steph


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice one Jan


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2018)

Good stuff Guys, my latest....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2018)

Sweet one Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2018)

Cheers Guys.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice buys


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2018)

Couple of my newest purchases. Wayne you might like the Japanese one. The book mainly only about the Kawasaki Ki-45 and Mitsubishi Ki-51. It contains lots of pictures and drawings of the two aircraft. Very useful for a modeler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2018)

Paul, Would you be surprised if I said I already have it...


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Paul, Would you be surprised if I said I already have it...



Nope not in the least, I bet you have one heck of a collection


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2018)

A few here and there.....like my model pile.....


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> A few here and there.....like my model pile.....



Lol some how I doubt it. To bad I don't live closer. Bet I could get lost in your collection


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2018)

Hot out of the mailbox and half way through (picture wise) she is a keeper. Many, many pictures I have never seen before. Buy it for the love of the esoteric. 203 pages, non-standard size, almost square.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice one


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice Jim....!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2018)

Newest arrivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 21, 2018)

This brace of titles just landed on my doormat:











Both very welcome additions to my library. Managed to pick them up on ebay for a reasonable price from the same vendor. I'm a happy boy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2018)

Good catch.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 21, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice, I like the Buffalo in Dutch markings


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 22, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> This brace of titles just landed on my doormat:
> 
> View attachment 483284
> 
> ...



I think I was bidding against you!


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 22, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think I was bidding against you!



Guess I whupped you, then, huh?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2018)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2018)

Cool, got this one in the mail today.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks good Wayne, how is it


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 23, 2018)

I haven't seen the volume myself but if it has Nick Millman's name on it, you can pretty much guarantee that the research behind it is top-notch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Looks good Wayne, how is it





buffnut453 said:


> I haven't seen the volume myself but if it has Nick Millman's name on it, you can pretty much guarantee that the research behind it is top-notch.



Yes, looks good to me, with Nick behind it you know it will be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2018)

Well I finally found a copy I was willing to pay for. I have been looking for a copy of this book in decent shape for a while now and finally have it. The author was a navigator bombardier with the Marine 611 squadron from its organization in 1943 to its decommissioning in late 1945. As of right now I have about 4 different books in different stages of reading and now they will all wait some more as I really going to jump into this one. From the brief page skimming I read he does not hold back on some of the realitys of war that a lot of books don't tell about so should be interesting plus seems to have quite a bit of data. Time will tell

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2018)

No idea they flew the, that looks really interesting!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 1, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> I think I was bidding against you!


 
Mon Capitan...by way of a mea culpa for schwacking you in the last auction, I got a notice today that copies both books are being auctioned again and the bidding is starting low. If you're lucky, you may have the last laugh by getting them cheaper than me!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2018)

Well just did my usual once a year splurge, can't wait till they arrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2018)

Very nice selection Paul. Interested in the first Ki.43 book


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks Guys, will let you know when it arrives Geo. Hoping to see 3 different real Ki-43's in about 4 weeks.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2018)

Going all out there Paul, Nice stuff man....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 3, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Going all out there Paul, Nice stuff man....



Thanks Master Wayne, as of right now in about 4 weeks I hope to see these three. I will bring back some pictures of these for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> Mon Capitan...by way of a mea culpa for schwacking you in the last auction, I got a notice today that copies both books are being auctioned again and the bidding is starting low. If you're lucky, you may have the last laugh by getting them cheaper than me!



But they are for sale in England and the postage will kill me!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2018)

Shipping from the UK shouldn't be too bad for books Jim. I've sent stuff to the US and Canada that only cost, on average, £6 - just over $8 US.
Most UK dealers will ensure that books are sent as 'printed matter', which has a, or had, a lower rate. Even if that has now been scrapped, and the rate is calculated on size/weight, I wouldn't expect more than £9 max to send books.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2018)

Well then I have consistently been played!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Paul, I look forward to those Pics....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Very nice selection Paul. Interested in the first Ki.43 book



George, the book has arrived but got to be honest. I was disappointed in it. There are no color profiles in the book. The profiles they do show are just circles with different patterns on the drawings letting you basically guess what the colors should be. Paper quality is not the highest either. Pictures could have been sharper if they had used a semi gloss paper. Another disappointment was there was no details on the aircraft them selves such as dimensions and spec's. If you are looking for a book on the Ki-43 than I recommend Richard M Bueschel's book by Schiffer. Way cheaper in price and more bang for your buck though they do not have any color profiles in there book either and no major spec's as well. It does have semi gloss pages and more pictures So far its the best one I found so far on the Ki-43 in English which is also pictured below though both could have been better.

All the best
Paul


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2018)

A shame Paul, could have used another good English language book. I have the Schiffer book among others. The better ones are Aero Detail #29, Japanese/English and Famous Airplanes of the World #65, strictly Japanese

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 10, 2018)

If you want colour profiles on the Ki-43, I would recommend the Osprey "Aircraft of the Aces" book by Nick Millman. Yes, it only covers aces...but it's a great volume and has a lot of general operational history of the type.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 10, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> If you want colour profiles on the Ki-43, I would recommend the Osprey "Aircraft of the Aces" book by Nick Millman. Yes, it only covers aces...but it's a great volume and has a lot of general operational history of the type.



Humm don't think I have that one, I have Ospreys Ki-43 Aircraft of the Aces by Hiroshi Ichimura and the Japanese Army Air force aces by Henry Sakaida. Could you post a picture of it. Below are the two I have at least from Osprey that would have the Ki-43 in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> A shame Paul, could have used another good English language book. I have the Schiffer book among others. The better ones are Aero Detail #29, Japanese/English and Famous Airplanes of the World #65, strictly Japanese



Yeah it is George, I may have to check those out later. Many thanks


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 18, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Humm don't think I have that one, I have Ospreys Ki-43 Aircraft of the Aces by Hiroshi Ichimura and the Japanese Army Air force aces by Henry Sakaida. Could you post a picture of it. Below are the two I have at least from Osprey that would have the Ki-43 in them.



DOH!!! You're right. The Ki-43 hook is by Ichimura-san (FWIW he's an excellent researcher, too). I was getting confused with the Ki-27 Osprey book which is by Nick Millman. Mea culpa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2018)

Just won this mighty volume for £7.
Mint condition, hard-back, 496 pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2018)

I've got it old boy....it's a brilliant book!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2018)

Looking forward to getting my hands on it.
Forgot to include this one - grabbed it at a really good price. There's a crater a couple of miles from my place, where an air launched V1 fell on Christmas Eve 1944 (aimed at Manchester, but fell on the edge of Macclesfield forest), and as I have the Monogram He-111H-22 with V1 kit, I thought I'd do it as one of the aircraft involved that night, so a bit of research needed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2018)

Are there many pictures in that one Terry?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Looking forward to getting my hands on it.
> Forgot to include this one - grabbed it at a really good price. There's a crater a couple of miles from my place, where an air launched V1 fell on Christmas Eve 1944 (aimed at Manchester, but fell on the edge of Macclesfield forest), and as I have the Monogram He-111H-22 with V1 kit, I thought I'd do it as one of the aircraft involved that night, so a bit of research needed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 486428



One reviewer writes....

_Somewhat disappointing. I was expecting a balanced book with some information on air-launched V1's and the KG3 and KG53 operations with hopefully some accounts. There are some (very few), but the title is misleading. The book deals mostly with the development of a defence strategy against the V1, and presents some laundry lists of where the V1s fell, and their consequences, casualties, and so on. Most of the times it's quite a dry reading and covers in a very superficial way (when it does so at all) the Luftwaffe's point of view, the development of the V1 attack strategies, mobile, ramp, and air launchers.
Overall, a disappointment. If you expect a reference on the development of the V1, air launched operations, strategy and tactical details of the program, and field implementation, not to mention the KG3 and KG53 role on it all, you'll better search elsewhere, this just isn't it, no matter what the title says.
Probably of interest to someone who wants to know where a particular V1 fell, and in which farm, how many cows it killed, and so on. I'll give it two stars because there's some interesting information on the development of a V1 defence policy and some interesting period newspaper headlines and articles, but other than that, it was a severe disappointment, completely unbalanced_.

.....and another! 

_An interesting book in that it gives details of crash sites, damage caused and casualties; this information, particularly where sites outside of London were concerned, is not widely available unless one is determined to undertake much serious research. The book also gives details of aircrew, Allied and Luftwaffe, as well as of the aircraft involved although where the latter are concerned the information is basic. The author has obviously done his homework, to use a cliche, but sadly the book is let down by poor or non existent editing and/or proof reading. Errors include a number, albeit only a small number, of misspelled place names while the Heinkel aircraft (used to launch the V1's) is sometimes described correctly as the 111 but sometimes '111' is given in Roman numeral form which actually means '3', which is incorrect. Errors aside, my main grumble concerns terminology in respect of the V1 flying bomb. Towards the beginning of the book the author quotes the various names, official and nickname, given to the V1, which in itself is fine, but the author goes on to use many of the various names indiscriminately throughout the text - often using two or more names in the same paragraph and occasionally even in the same sentence. The appearance of various names in quoted reports of the time is perfectly acceptable but otherwise the author's constant chopping and changing between 'diver', 'flying bomb', 'fly bomb', 'fly', 'doodlebug', 'bug' and so on throughout the text is needless and extremely irritating. Why the author did not, having described the various names at the beginning, thereafter stick to something simple and familiar such as 'V1' is a mystery. Another grumble, which some may consider trivial, is the author's use of the spelling 'fuse'. In the context of the device which detonates a bomb, the widely accepted military spelling 'fuze' would have been more appropriate and thus would have looked less amateur. In total contrast, the author has used 'z' in other spellings where it should, in British English, be an 's'. So in summary, the book is generally interesting and useful for reference but be prepared for irritations of which there are many._


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 19, 2018)

Hmmm....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hmmm....



Exactly....so I'm eagerly awaiting Terry's view on it, to say the least!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2018)

I now seem to recall seeing some rather poor reviews.
I haven't been able to find much detail, or pics, concerning the air-launched V1 attacks, particularly on the north of England, and was hoping that this book might have provided some detail on the units and aircraft. Ah well, it didn't cost much, so I'll see what it's like when it arrives.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 19, 2018)

Fingers crossed old boot....pour yourself a large one what!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2018)

Might pour the whole bottle old chap !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2018)

A tad disappointed, as there's hardly any photos, other than that, I'm sure that it's good read....time will tell!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2018)

It might be in German....but at 528 pages and 1200+ photos, I'm sure it's worth it!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2018)

A few shots of Scottish white wine old chap, and you'll be able to fully understand it !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2018)

Airframes said:


> A few shots of Scottish white wine old chap, and you'll be able to fully understand it !



Not only that, I'll speaking it fluently as well!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2018)

Yep, after half a bottle of 'The MacCallan', I can speak around five languages fluently !
After a full bottle, I can't speak at all !!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2018)

Because we're....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2018)

Frrrrrennnch !!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 21, 2018)

great stuff guys


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> Because we're....





Airframes said:


> Frrrrrennnch !!



Y'know, it's normally old married people who finish each other's sentences. I'm getting worried about the pair of you!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2018)

I've been worried for some time !

Just snatched another couple, should be here next week. You can guess what further research I'm up to !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 23, 2018)

Sweet Terry


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks Paul.
The Falklands Air War book arrived yesterday, and it's thick and heavy, crammed with tons of detailed info, and in pristine condition - don't think it's ever been opened !
The book on the air-launched V1s has just arrived, and a very quick flip through it suggests it may not be as disappointing as the reviews stated.
In the quick look, I've found more detail on the He-111s used than is shown in all of the Heinkel books I have, and I have a few. Obviously, a better appraisal will b e had when I've studied the book in more depth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2018)

That's smashing old boy! 
True, that Falklands book is a gold mine!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 23, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul.
> The Falklands Air War book arrived yesterday, and it's thick and heavy, crammed with tons of detailed info, and in pristine condition - don't think it's ever been opened !
> The book on the air-launched V1s has just arrived, and a very quick flip through it suggests it may not be as disappointing as the reviews stated.
> In the quick look, I've found more detail on the He-111s used than is shown in all of the Heinkel books I have, and I have a few. Obviously, a better appraisal will b e had when I've studied the book in more depth.



Very cool Terry, the Heinkel book really looks interesting but got to be good. No more books for a while though the temptation is there LOL.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2018)

Just picked this one up....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2018)

What ?
I thought it was John Wayne, all by himself, who saved Guadalcanal - sheesh!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 28, 2018)

Was that "Fighting Sea Bees"?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice ones Terry


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2018)

Airframes said:


> What ?
> I thought it was John Wayne, all by himself, who saved Guadalcanal - sheesh!



Apparently, it was John Wayne and the Lone Ranger, that did it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2018)

Good stuff Guys, my latest...
.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2018)

Good one Wayne. 
I must catch up and get the latest LCA, and the BoB Combat Archive - I'm behind on a couple of volumes.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2018)

Great stuff guys


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 6, 2018)

Not the book, but the bag...
Online shopping is still a new experience for me so I was surprised to see a small American book purchase arrive yesterday in this US Postal Bag.
A few items to lend scale. Oddly there is nothing on the bag to identify me, but there is on the book itself, which was nicely packaged. The bag was "sealed" with a cable-tie. At least it wasn't a severed head.

Is this a common experience?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 6, 2018)

Graeme said:


> The bag was "sealed" with a cable-tie. At least it wasn't a severed head.



Do as we say or your books will be swimming with the fishes!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2018)

Well...were you expecting a severed head?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Not the book, but the bag...
> Online shopping is still a new experience for me so I was surprised to see a small American book purchase arrive yesterday in this US Postal Bag.
> A few items to lend scale. Oddly there is nothing on the bag to identify me, but there is on the book itself, which was nicely packaged. The bag was "sealed" with a cable-tie. At least it wasn't a severed head.
> 
> ...




Humm never had it come in a postal bag.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2018)

Now that's interesting...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2018)

Picked these up while on vacation at a few museums we visited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice haul !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 7, 2018)

Very nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2018)

Done good there mate!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice ones Paul. Never had my stuff come in that type of back but many are packaged in bullet proof material that almost requires a cutting torch or explosives to get into

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hot off the printer....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice Jan!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

This one just showed up today, ordered it for my son on a possible history project he is doing for school though it will end up in my book case. Really impressed with the size of it. 367 pages, about 10 to 15 color profiles, quite a few pictures of the pilots. Some pictures of the pilots planes and such. Info on units towards back of book. It's basically on Soviet Aces of WWII and Korea.

I may have to read it first LOL. Just finished up the Bombers of Magszam or Marine squadron 611 flying B-25's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2018)

13's?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> 13's?



I haven't seen any so far but will keep and eye out for you

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2018)

I've had a hard time finding really good books on the Soviets pilots, please let us know if it is good.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> I've had a hard time finding really good books on the Soviets pilots, please let us know if it is good.



Me two David, here I scanned a page from the book. I hope you can read it as I didn't want to get the size to big. Almost all the book is written in this format. Depending on ace some have more and some less detail. So far I have found it interesting. Its the best I found so far on the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice, much better than anything I have on the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very nice, much better than anything I have on the subject.



No problem David, my biggest problem is prying it out of my sons hands to get a turn to read right now LOL. Way more than I expected in the book that's for sure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2018)

Good one Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Good one Paul.



Thanks Master Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2018)

Got the last volume of Crash archive.....series complete.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 25, 2018)

Sweet Wayne


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice..to Jan 18, 1946? Didn't they know the war was over?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 25, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Got the last volume of Crash archive.....series complete


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 26, 2018)

Received this book a couple of days ago, I am about half way through it. So far have learned some interesting stuff I did not know on Soviet history like they flew a captured Bf-110 at night to shoot down enemy planes that flew at night as they where landing at there German air bases. Off hand forgot the name of the pilot that flew that plane but funny thing was he was shot down by his own flak and that both the Germans and the Soviets used captured aircraft against each other and how each side came up with methods if they thought they had a enemy plane behind them flying the same aircraft type that they where flying. Author of the book is Vasily Reshetnikov who flew 307 missions behind enemy lines during WWII and the stories of him and his fellow pilots that both lived and died in the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2018)

Neato Paul. Any photos of the captured aircaft?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Neato Paul. Any photos of the captured aircaft?



I don't remember off hand George but don't think so. At work right now but will double check when I get home. I do have this book that does have pictures if your looking for something specific on an aircraft type.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2018)

Nothing specific Paul, just looking for odd markings. I recently saw a decal sheet for a German marked P-40F but I have yet to find a photo or even a profile of the aircraft. I like the looks of that book as well. I have this one as well as a few others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2018)

I will take a look when I get home, unfortunately I have only been here at work for an hour though so will be a bit. It wasn't this one was it for markings?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2018)

PM sent Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> PM sent Paul



Replied


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> I will take a look when I get home, unfortunately I have only been here at work for an hour though so will be a bit. It wasn't this one was it for markings?
> 
> View attachment 491208



George, I haven't found any info yet on the one you posted but found this link on the one I had posted.
P-40E 41-25158


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have to say, for £15, there's nothing else to do, but....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2018)

It's a great book there Jan, I think you will find it interesting though other than Page number 13 I have seen no pictures of airplanes with the number 13 in it


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2018)

Do it Jan....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bought and paid for....I'm sure that it'll be an interesting book, even if there's a lack of any 13's!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2018)

Definitely a coffee table book!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (May 1, 2018)

Nice now you need this one, just came today. My son was asked to teach in history class Operation Barbarossa so we have been picking up books to get ready for it. Granted he is only 16 he will have the whole hour of class to talk about it.

This one is about the Combat History of the 812th Fighter Air Regiment. Pictures and paper are of great quality. Adding it to my pile to read. Not to many books out there on Russian squadrons so really nothing to compare it to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2018)

Interesting one there paul...!


----------



## Micdrow (May 5, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Interesting one there paul...!



Thanks Master Wayne, this one might interest you. Hoping it to either arrive today or on Monday. Guessing you have it already but maybe not


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2018)

This one came today, sample shot on whats in the book. Great pictures and lots I have never seen before but wished I had more info on the planes. I scanned this page for a certain 13 lover as he is always looking for them. Wonder who that could be

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2018)

Recent additions


----------



## Micdrow (May 8, 2018)

Nice one's Jim


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2018)

Nope, haven't got that Japanese book Paul....got a couple of others in the Series though.


----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2018)

Good stuff guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (May 12, 2018)

Nice one Jan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2018)

Just need them there JG 300 books now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 14, 2018)

Well I guess it shouldn't surprise many of you but another bomber book

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2018)

Been eyeing this one up....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 14, 2018)

Interesting one Jan, I don't have that one so could not tell you much on it. Let me know what you think when you get it


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2018)

I would like to know about that one too...


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2018)

Newest arrivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## v2 (May 24, 2018)

*The Nachtjagd Combat Archive* is possibly the largest WWII aviation project ever published running to over 1.3 million words with over 1200 original photos, a remarkable 70% of which are previously unpublished.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2018)

Wow...just wow!


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2018)

Good stuff Dominik.
I have the Luftwaffe Crash Archive and BoB Combat Archive series from the same publisher, and they're great. A bit pricey, getting the complete series, but worth every penny, and very well researched, presented and printed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 24, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## jetcal1 (May 24, 2018)

Does anybody know where I can order the book on B-10 by D. Gravermoen? 
Thank you!


----------



## fubar57 (May 24, 2018)

Maybe send him a PM 

 vikingBerserker

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2018)

I'm not sure Dave published it yet. I think he said that every time he wants to go to press he finds more stuff to include!


----------



## jetcal1 (May 24, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Maybe send him a PM
> 
> vikingBerserker


Thank you!


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 6, 2018)

Not an airforce related, but ww2 related.




I recived this book from a retired Police officer in Manchester City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 6, 2018)

Interesting book Artesh. I've never really given any thought about Japanese POWs. The only things I've read about Japanese interment are articles about the civilian camps in Canada and the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jun 6, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Interesting book Artesh. I've never really given any thought about Japanese POWs. The only things I've read about Japanese interment are articles about the civilian camps in Canada and the U.S.



you are few steps in front of me.

I just knew that Japan was an empire, axis power in Asia. Kamikaze , pearl harbor and Midway battle. And Banzai was code for bayonet attacks.

All thing I knew about them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 7, 2018)

That really looks interesting.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2018)

Newest Arrivals

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2018)

Good stuff Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks guy's


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2018)

Very nice! I cannot get enough of the Luftwaffe Classics series

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very nice! I cannot get enough of the Luftwaffe Classics series



Thanks David and agree, they are a very nice series of books though I wish some of the older books would be reprinted as some of those books are now way over priced and very hard to get for the average person.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2018)

Amen to that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2018)

Some Father's Day gifts from my better 3/4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 18, 2018)

I see that a book I have on order through USNI Press has had its pub date revised to June 2020.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 18, 2018)

What book from Naval Institute Press? I love their stuff, but pricey.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice scores there Jim


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2018)

Done good there Jim...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks gents!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2018)

Combined, we probably have the greatest library on WW2 aircraft in the world. It would be cool if we had a dBase here where we could enter the titles and ISBN code.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2018)

Well I have most of mine on Librarything under my nom de guerre. First 100 listings free, and an unlimited account is cheap.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 19, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> What book from Naval Institute Press? I love their stuff, but pricey.


The War Begins. The release date has been kicked down the road from at least 2015. As of yesterday the date has been postponed to 2020.
Prices aren't to bad if you are a member, or have a son who is...


----------



## FalkeEins (Jun 24, 2018)

Jim - any more gen on the Doyle 'Warhawk' book, like page count, pics etc ? Is it just Flying Tigers coverage ?


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2018)

My latest pickups.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2018)

Cool Paul....!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 25, 2018)

FalkeEins said:


> Jim - any more gen on the Doyle 'Warhawk' book, like page count, pics etc ? Is it just Flying Tigers coverage ?



No, much more than just flying tigers. It lays out all the versions from the prototype to the "Q", with many photos I have never seen. If I remember I will post a picture of the index at least. Good book for P-40 fans. I would like to get the Wildcat and Devastator issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2018)

FalkeEins said:


> Jim - any more gen on the Doyle 'Warhawk' book, like page count, pics etc ? Is it just Flying Tigers coverage ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Jun 29, 2018)

thanks, got a copy on the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2018)

My latest arrivals....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2018)

Nice ones Wayne!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2018)

Picked this one up at a half price book store for 8 bucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 5, 2018)

That's a good one...and has a few interesting pics of Blenheims at the beginning. $8 is a great price for that book.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 10, 2018)

Never realized that the dorsal turret was off-set to one side. I think the Valom and Contrails kits missed that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice one Jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2018)

That's another bomber you really never hear about, great find. I also had no idea about the turret being offset.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 11, 2018)

Me neither


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2018)

Newest pickup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 15, 2018)

Took my son to the Cradle of Aviation Museum and picked this up in the gift shop. Sadly Grumman seems to have gotten it right from the start beause, like the Hellcat, from start to finish there is not much variation. Oh well, actually just bought it so Terry would be jealous. Damn he loves this plane so much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice I one Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 20, 2018)

Again, not much variation from proto to production, but unit use is a plus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2018)

Sweet Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2018)

Good stuff guys...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2018)

Hot and tired, Day one at Airventure though I think I did a pretty good score. Bought all these for 100 bucks. Roughly $7.15 a book. I can't beat that for the variety.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2018)

Well done Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## YGBSM (Jul 26, 2018)

Not entirely about aircraft, but it does cover aircraft production:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2018)

I have the Warbird Tech book on the Widow, excellent book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2018)

Nice one YGBSM


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2018)

Call me a sucker but went back to the sales tent and found a few more.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2018)

Done good there Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Done good there Paul.



Thanks Wayne


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2018)

nice one Jan


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2018)

picked this one up on the weekend another excellent JaPo title....

Reactions: Like Like:

2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2018)

Sweet score Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2018)

Nice one Wayne!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2018)

Finally got me a copy of this one....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice one Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2018)

Cheers, lots of people have it and reference it.........so I joined the 'I have it' club.....


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 27, 2018)

This one came today, 600 hundred plus pages on British and Common Wealth ace pilots in WWII by Christopher Shores. Should be a good read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 27, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> This one came today, 600 hundred plus pages on British and Common Wealth ace pilots in WWII by Christopher Shores. Should be a good read.
> 
> 
> View attachment 507488



It's an excellent book. I'd also recommend the follow-on Volume 2 that has numerous corrections to mistakes that crept into the original text, as well as a listing of all the Diver aces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 27, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> It's an excellent book. I'd also recommend the follow-on Volume 2 that has numerous corrections that crept into the original text, as well as a listing of all the Diver aces.



thanks for the info buffnut, I will add Vol 2 to my list of books to watch for sales.

Many thanks.
Paul


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2018)

Nice one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 29, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice one.



Thanks Wayne


----------



## Marcel (Aug 30, 2018)

Got for my birthday last week "Nach Holland". Photos taken by Wehrmacht soldiers during the war in 1940 in the Netherlands. Not aviation related, although there are pictures in it of crashed aircraft. But a great document and some intriguing photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2018)

Books with photos of your neighborhood, town or country are always great to have

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2018)

Another rather nice arrival....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2018)

Nice Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2018)

This one just arrived today, looks to be a good read.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 4, 2018)

Cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2018)

Just ordered that one myself. It's been a long time coming.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2018)

Agreed, my preorder was over a year old lol. I haven't had much time to dig through yet but looks good


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2018)

postie dropped in again today......

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 9, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Hot and tired, Day one at Airventure though I think I did a pretty good score. Bought all these for 100 bucks. Roughly $7.15 a book. I can't beat that for the variety.
> 
> View attachment 503055
> View attachment 503056
> ...



The Warbird Tech books are great. I have the one on the P-61. Love it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 11, 2018)

I just received this one:






There are some fascinating photos, particularly showing Commonwealth Bren Gun Carriers and Lanchester armoured cars but some of the captions are WAY off target. I haven't checked every single image but several of the aircraft captions are clearly incorrect. I've cited a few examples below.

For some reason, the author identifies every Brewster Buffalo as belonging to "a RAAF squadron" when at least 3 photos are of aircraft belonging to 243 Sqn RAF. When he does correctly identify the service with a Buffalo pic, he gets the number wrong - 454 Sqn instead of 453 Sqn.

But it gets worse....

A Beaufort is identified as a Blenheim MkIV. He also has a pic of a Blenheim MkI night fighter which he labels as being over Tengah airfield, Singapore, when in reality it's merely a crop of this photo below which was taken over the UK!






The pics of Japanese Ki-43s all post-date the Malayan Campaign, indeed most are Ki-43-IIs with 3-bladed props when the type used in the Malayan Campaign was the Ki-43-I with the 2-bladed prop.

Most incredibly, calling a Lockheed Hudson a Bristol Bombay. Granted in the latter case, the aircraft is a wreck but one would still expect the "author" to know that the RAF in the Far East didn't even operate Bombays. 

Overall, while the book has some fantastic, and previously unpublished, pictures of the campaign, the caption errors and other mistakes are so bad that I question everything in the book. At least one photo of soldiers clearly dates from later in the war, probably Burma circa 1944-45. 

Bottom line - if you're interested in the Malayan Campaign, this is probably worth adding to your library. But be warned and take the captions with a HUGE pinch of salt.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 11, 2018)

I hate those kind of books. Reminds me of "Last Flight of Bomber 31" where such gems as "50mm machine gun shells" are scattered about the crash site.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2018)

Interesting...clearly some rather ordinary effort in getting the details right....he's not in the Media is he....


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 12, 2018)

Great info there Buff, many thanks for that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 16, 2018)

Picked these up a few days ago, reading. Started reading Vol 1. Great read so far.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2018)

A great series of books, taken together with First Team Vol 1 & 2 and Barsch's three books and you have quite a nice explanation of the beginning of the Pacific air war.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 17, 2018)

A new one for the technical side of the library.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks Jim, Nice one Jetcal


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Jim, Nice one Jetcal


T/You.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2018)

So this finally came...




...but boy is this one an eye opener, if reading is believing. 

"It was nearly a decade before the B-47 fleet was fully ready for war, only to be retired two years later."

I would recommend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 23, 2018)

It appears that Japanese ASW aircraft are a popular topic here. So far I'm very pleased with the volume. I would have liked to have seen more on the operational use and tactics. However, the coverage of the Army ASW along with the associated ships is an unexpected bonus. The description of the ordnance will make the modelers happy (discusses colors) along with some very nice cockpit illustrations. One nice little tidbit is a description of a Japanese amphibious warfare ship that makes it sound like the worlds first LPD (Albeit with fixed wing aircraft.).
Technical descriptions and operational use of the aircraft appear to be excellent.
The TSR2 volume is my 3rd book on the aircraft. And while it looks okay, I suspect the Crowood edition will be in my future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice scores there guys


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2018)

Good stuff.


----------



## Kingscoy (Oct 2, 2018)

Little bit proud...picked up my own book from the publisher today. The story of F/O Claude Mervyn Wheatley...74 pages.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 2, 2018)

Kingscoy said:


> Little bit proud...picked up my own book from the publisher today. The story of F/O Claude Mervyn Wheatley...74 pages.
> View attachment 511660



Where may one purloin a copy of said volume?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2018)

Great stuff Sander, and likewise, where can I get a copy ?


----------



## Kingscoy (Oct 3, 2018)

Just pm me your address and I'll sent you the details. And thanks!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 3, 2018)

Great achievement! A legacy for the human record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Oct 4, 2018)

I do my own distrubution. Depending on sales perhaps in the future available in bookshops. But for now available by personal order only.
Not sure if it's against forum regulations...and if so I will remove this post. Prices: $17,50 dollar and £13,50 without shipping. Book weighs in at 265gr. so I guess the shipping will not be that much. Just give me a PM if interested.


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2018)

fantastic stuff Sander

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2018)

Came in the mail today from overseas, man I need to catch up on a bunch of reading. Glad winter is coming so I can hibernate and read.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2018)

Looks good

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Looks good



Thanks George


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 5, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Came in the mail today from overseas, man I need to catch up on a bunch of reading. Glad winter is coming so I can hibernate and read.
> 
> View attachment 512050


Me want!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 6, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Came in the mail today from overseas, man I need to catch up on a bunch of reading. Glad winter is coming so I can hibernate and read.








They are excellent books. I received Vol 2 a few days ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Wildcat said:


> View attachment 512161
> 
> They are excellent books. I received Vol 2 a few days ago



Very cool Andy and great to see you around. I was wondering if you where still here my fiend


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Few news one that have arrived this week. The aircraft armament book was printed in 1945 and covers Aircraft turrets, bombs, torpedo's, fuses and rockets of the time frame along with comparisons of dive bombing and such used by multiple countries during WWII. Talisman is a book on mainly bomber nose art though a few on fighters and transports mixed it, quick scan of books showed some nose art I have never seen before along with quite a few in color with nice semi gloss photo with good detail. The last book shown is about the 90th bomb group and three men that flew together in plane and there stories of WWII through there eyes.
Quite a book at over 800 pages long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## al49 (Oct 17, 2018)

Received today my first Christmas gift (from myself, obviously)


Over 300 pages of very good information
Alberto

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2018)

One of my favorite planes!


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> One of my favorite planes!


Why am I not surprised you have a copy in your library?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2018)

Actually have the whole series, just got the one on the Mohave the other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Actually have the whole series, just got the one on the Mohave the other day.


I am only limited by money.


----------



## v2 (Oct 19, 2018)

"The Women Who Flew for Hitler"- Clare Mulley
Hanna Reitsch and Melitta von Stauffenberg were talented, courageous and strikingly attractive women who fought convention to make their names in the male-dominated field of flight in 1930s Germany. With the war, both became pioneering test pilots and both were awarded the Iron Cross for service to the Third Reich. But they could not have been more different and neither woman had a good word to say for the other.
Hanna was middle-class, vivacious and distinctly Aryan, while the darker, more self-effacing Melitta, came from an aristocratic Prussian family. Both were driven by deeply held convictions about honour and patriotism but ultimately while Hanna tried to save Hitler’s life, begging him to let her fly him to safety in April 1945, Melitta covertly supported the most famous attempt to assassinate the Führer. Their interwoven lives provide a vivid insight into Nazi Germany and its attitudes to women, class and race.
Acclaimed biographer Clare Mulley gets under the skin of these two distinctive and unconventional women, giving a full - and as yet largely unknown - account of their contrasting yet strangely parallel lives, against a changing backdrop of the 1936 Olympics, the Eastern Front, the Berlin Air Club, and Hitler’s bunker. Told with brio and great narrative flair, _The Women Who Flew for Hitler_ is an extraordinary true story, with all the excitement and colour of the best fiction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2018)

Good looking books


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2018)

Some good purchases Guys....


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 28, 2018)

Couple of new arrivals came today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2018)

If you are thinking of purchasing, don't do as I did...go to Book Depository. Absolutely no affiliation, just some helpful advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks like a good read there Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 30, 2018)

It's really unbelievable all the detail it contains. Feel like I could build a real one from the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 30, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> It's really unbelievable all the detail it contains. Feel like I could build a real one from the book.



Cool may have to add to list


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 31, 2018)

Will be grabbing that one too Jim...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2018)

Has a pretty comprehensive review of the Airfix 1/48 kit in the back


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2018)

Man, that looks fricken awesome!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2018)

I was going to say this is "Consolidated Mess" light, but that would not be giving it it's proper due I think. Definitely worth having, especially for the price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> I was going to say this is "Consolidated Mess" light, but that would not be giving it it's proper due I think. Definitely worth having, especially for the price.



I bought the volume on the TBD, if this book is similar it's fun for a modeler and not so much as a book meant for reading. I likened it to a hard cover effort by Steven Ginter.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2018)

Using up those Amazon gift cards...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2018)

Good stuff there Jim, stopped at our Local Aviation Museum to grab this one yesterday when i heard the next volume was available in this South Pacific Air War series....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2018)

Just finished reading Vol 1, now going to have to find Vol 2 at some point LOL Great score Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2018)

Cheers Paul, it's only just been released.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 6, 2018)

This is an excellent volume for readers interested in the "paper airplanes" aircraft of the cold war. From a historian’s point of view, you get a brief description of the history of company model shops, promotional models, and how the models were used. The aircraft covered here are mostly in the gray area of having gone beyond the back of the napkin to becoming a proposal, but no metal has been cut. Aircraft are divided by class, bomber, fighter, VTOL, etc., except the Navy gets its own chapter as well.

There's a bit of coverage on civil airline projects and a couple of passing nods to Russian and WWII German models as well. Some plastic models are also included with old Hawk and Aurora models being illustrated, but they are really not germane to the subject.

As caveats, I would say if you have any of Jared Zichek's books on project aircraft, you have a significant portion of this book and I would recommend caution due to the rather ambitious pricing as this was written. The organization can sometimes get a bit interesting as well. Overall this book is well illustrated with quality photos and manufacturer's concepts.

This is a book with the central premise of covering the artifacts of each aircraft program and a bit of aircraft history as background for the model and not the aircraft themselves per se.

This is not a book for modelers. I have enjoyed this book but can only recommend it for the most die-hard of aviation fans.

(Add according to Library Thing, this must be the only book Capt. Vick doesn't own!)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2018)

Correct, I don't own it. Does it have any mockup pictures? Or is it all paper planes?


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 6, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Correct, I don't own it. Does it have any mockup pictures? Or is it all paper planes?


All "paper airplanes" per se. No mock-ups. Just models of proposed aircraft and few of models of aircraft that did fly.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2018)

Still sounds cool.


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Haven't started the BSP Vol. 2 yet.
The CH-37 is a pretty standard layout for a NF series. The stand-out areas for this volume include civil operations, more color pictures than is the norm, profiles on the back cover, along with coverage of Army ops. The biggest difference on this volume is the operations, you still have the standard dry unit histories, however, the author has incorporated oral histories of both the maintenance personnel and aircrew.
Please note that even by NF standards the technical descriptions are excellent. Modelers should be careful as some of the instrument panel photos appear to be from later surplus civilian operators. There is also a chapter on the S-60 which will provide the reader with a evolutionary link to the CH-54, Erickson Skycrane, and future Airborne Mine Countermeasures (AMCM) with the RH-53D and MH-53E helicopters. Even the experimental ASUW version gets a bit of coverage as well as a British connection that will interest a few readers.









Here is the review of BSP2 Bombers:
The new information in this revised edition has literally doubled the page count and consists mostly of high-quality archival material that was not available to the author when he wrote the original volume. This volume covers the gamut of British “bombers” to include aircraft not normally seen as “bomber” per se, such as VTOL, ASW and battlefield interdiction aircraft. Mr. Buttler has chosen to place emphasis on the research, design and development within each program and included illustrations of the competing airplanes that never flew in doing so he also briefly touches on the external politics and the conflicts within the Air Staff as well. Because of this approach some will find the stories of particular airframes truncated. For example, all three V-Bombers get a total of 70 pages devoted to them which doesn’t seem like much but actually comprises 22% of the book.

In exchange for this brevity the reader gets an excellent overview of British aircraft development by type, and program, some excellent drawings and appendices that are a work unto themselves. This book will probably be of limited use to modelers but is strongly recommended without reservations for anyone with an interest in British aircraft or cold war aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 9, 2018)

Picked these up at the Half Price book store in town today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2018)

Cool Paul. "A Walkers Guide to Aircraft Wrecks"? Sounds a bit morbid


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2018)

Would you prefer "A walkers guide FROM aircraft wrecks"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Cool Paul. "A Walkers Guide to Aircraft Wrecks"? Sounds a bit morbid



LOL Geo, the book is full of info, Map number locations, List of Crew and if they survived or not, serial number of aircraft and some general info on the aircraft such as cargo or training flight, ferry flight and so on. So far Ive seen, British, US and German aircraft mentioned in the book.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2018)

Scored this on the weekend....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 19, 2018)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2018)

Tons of detail, right?


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Tons of detail, right?



Yep...


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 20, 2018)

Beauty. I wish I had that when I built my Defiant. I may get it anyway........and another Defiant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 21, 2018)

I received the today and have spent 3 hours reading it and bouncing around the chapters.
This book is probably the best currently available volume chronicling the efforts of the Pacific/CBI Theater air intelligence units.
There is one weakness, several aircraft such as the Nakajima B5N “Kate” do not have pilot reports. Considering this aircraft was considered to be the worlds best torpedo bomber in 1941-’42 this is a rather large oversight.
The Ki-61 and it’s Ki-100 cousin, no pilot reports. From a curiosity standpoint the Ki-115 Sabre has mention of several characteristics found by the evaluating pilots.
These are all minor, minor quibbles that can be corrected in future additions.
The book itself is well laid out with a chapter describing the intelligence units themselves, a chapter assessing Japanese weapons and then chapters dividing evaluations by type of aircraft.
The bibliography was surprisingly brief and compromised of mostly older volumes. However, appendix B and the chapter footnotes are where the real treasure trove lies as they are original archival documents.
A nice surprise were the color cockpit illustrations of the Ki-44, Ki-61, and Ki-84. There are not enough illustrations to warrant purchase of the book solely for the cockpit illustrations.
Over all this book is well-illustrated with both interior and exterior photographs and will appeal to modelers and history types alike. Highly recommended without reservation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2018)

The latest in this wonderful series.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2018)

Great scores there guys.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2018)

Cool stuff guys. I managed to pick these up cheap a couple of weeks ago, they came today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2018)

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 27, 2018)

LOL.....I will grant you one do-over. Love the D&S books

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2018)

I will keep the do over for more important things. LOL But thanks.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks to the mods for fixing that, I tried a couple of times to fix it but for some reason, and it may be Mozilla Firefox, it would not do what I wanted it to.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey George, how do we rate Brig. Gen.?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Thanks to the mods for fixing that, I tried a couple of times to fix it but for some reason, and it may be Mozilla Firefox, it would not do what I wanted it to.





 Aaron Brooks Wolters
.. what happened?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Aaron Brooks Wolters
> .. what happened?


It was setting the post up in disarray. The two photos were not aligned. Just a jumble.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 30, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Hey George, how do we rate Brig. Gen.?



By the number of posts you have made here Aaron  Something new that was added to the site.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 30, 2018)

Some of my birthday gifts I got last week from my family though the Wings of the Rising Sun I had ordered for myself

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 30, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> By the number of posts you have made here Aaron  Something new that was added to the site.




Oh,..................................ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2018)

A nice set of books Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2018)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It was setting the post up in disarray. The two photos were not aligned. Just a jumble.



I see.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 30, 2018)

Wurger said:


> A nice set of books Paul.


Thanks my friend


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 1, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Some of my birthday gifts I got last week from my family though the Wings of the Rising Sun I had ordered for myself
> 
> View attachment 519808
> View attachment 519809
> View attachment 519810


Happy birthday and nice books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 1, 2018)

ARTESH said:


> Happy birthday and nice books.



Thank you Artesh


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice one Jan


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2018)

Can't wait to get home and really tuck into this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2018)

Looks like a cool book Jim.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2018)

Very cool Jim


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2018)

Great looking book, but something just looks a bit off on that bird……


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 7, 2018)

Got this book some times ago.* Brunnthal *was a satellite airfield and Schattenplatz (or "shadow field") south of munich next to the Autobahn to Salzburg.
After the war there was a scrapyard for a lot of Luftwaffe aircraft. Almost every aircraft found there is described.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2018)

sweet


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 7, 2018)

Me want!


----------



## A4K (Dec 7, 2018)

Some fantastic books there guys!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 7, 2018)

On my Christmas list.

The B-26 Goes to War

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice one Greg


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 8, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Me want!


I think it’s not available at the moment
Der Feldflugplatz Brunnthal


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2018)

My latest one, trying to decide how deep I want to go and if I might start ordering micro fish records for a research project I have been working on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 8, 2018)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> I think it’s not available at the moment
> Der Feldflugplatz Brunnthal


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 14, 2018)

Liked the subtitle on this one so grabbed it.

Will try to read soon. Xmas and work permitting

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice views of the major fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 18, 2018)

Few new books that came from my parents for a Christmas gift that where on my wish list.

1. First book top row is as you can see about the A-20 squadrons flown by the RAAF.
2. Second book is about British squadrons that flew the A-20 Havoc or Boston.
3. Third book is about the Curtiss Mohawks flown by both the British and the SAAF
4. 4th book is about British Mk VIII spitfires flown by the RAAF Squadrons in the Pacific.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> My latest one, trying to decide how deep I want to go and if I might start ordering micro fish records for a research project I have been working on.





I bought the 4 years worth of them for my book, from 1933-36 and might have parts of other years - which actually was why I bought this book as well. Let me know which years you are looking for and I'll see if I have them. Advanced warning, some of them are not the best.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 18, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> I bought the 4 years worth of them for my book, from 1933-36 and might have parts of other years - which actually was why I bought this book as well. Let me know which years you are looking for and I'll see if I have them. Advanced warning, some of them are not the best.



Many thanks David, I was mainly looking for information on the B-25 Mitchell's from beginning to end but from what I read it covers all years of aircraft make and models so you can't just request a specific aircraft? Just started reading it. So basically 1940 to 1945 are the years. Over 9,000 B-25's were built


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Many thanks David, I was mainly looking for information on the B-25 Mitchell's from beginning to end but from what I read it covers all years of aircraft make and models so you can't just request a specific aircraft? Just started reading it. So basically 1940 to 1945 are the years. Over 9,000 B-25's were built



They are typically in order by year and by s/n . For my project, each B-10 had 2-3 pages of the cards and then another showing the approved disposal slip. They sent me copies of 6 of them but then stated I would need to buy the sets.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 19, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> They are typically in order by year and by s/n . For my project, each B-10 had 2-3 pages of the cards and then another showing the approved disposal slip. They sent me copies of 6 of them but then stated I would need to buy the sets.



Ok, Thanks David, that helps a lot. Not sure what I am going to do yet on it. Do you know if they include the maintenance records for each serial number. What I am really looking for is the upgrades that where done to each aircraft. I have heard of the cards but not sure how to find them. 

Thanks again for your help

Paul


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2018)

Great scores there Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 19, 2018)

Wayne Little said:


> Great scores there Paul.


Thanks master Wayne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes it includes the maintenance cards. When I get home tonight I'll post a sample of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 19, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yes it includes the maintenance cards. When I get home tonight I'll post a sample of them.



Thank you very much David


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 21, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yes it includes the maintenance cards. When I get home tonight I'll post a sample of them.



I would love to see that too


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 24, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> View attachment 520780
> 
> On my Christmas list.
> 
> The B-26 Goes to War


A VERY Merry Christmas!! 
Based primarily on the letters and diaries of two Marauder men in the 22nd BG. Lots of rare photos from their own collections, and those of the B-26 Marauder Historical Society. A definite must have for any Marauder fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Holidays Greg, All the best to you and yours


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 24, 2018)

… and to yours as well!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2018)

MiTasol said:


> I would love to see that too



Sorry, I had messaged the file and just saw this, please see attached.

David

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 27, 2018)

Ordered this a few weeks ago. Just showed up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice one Aaron


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2018)

Good one Aaron....

my latest to arrive......

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 28, 2018)

Love the cover on Volume 28!






Wish I could read Japanese!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 28, 2018)

Google translate app works great though I find that taking a picture works better than letting the app muddle its way through the translation. Google Translate in Firefox translates PDF but only small files. You could scan a page, convert it to PDF and then translate one page at a time. Or try this https://www.wikihow.com/Translate-a-PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 29, 2018)

Great scores Wayne and Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks, the Luftwaffe in Focus series continues to impress, have all 31 issues released so far 3 specials and the 28 in the series.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2018)

Couple of new ones.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Tieleader (Dec 30, 2018)

Two most recent additions, both signed by the authors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice Tie


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2018)

Good stuff Guys.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2018)

Well big surprise as found this in a thrift shop for 12 bucks, I could not resist. Either a go way to end a year or to begin a new one. Not sure which.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2018)

I know some knock Frank's, but I like his books. Evidently my daughters new cat doesn't!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2018)

looks sweet Jim


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Dec 31, 2018)

Didn‘t get a book for X-Mas, but for birthday 
But „Mosquitos über Berlin“ will come the next days

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Dec 31, 2018)

Good stuff guys! 

Ist das erste buch über den DTM in München AE? Sie haben ein echtes Do 31!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2018)

What he said!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 1, 2019)

A4K
You can write in english. I will understand you  
There is no connection between the books. The Do-31 I had on a wishlist, and my wife bought it in the shop of the _Deutsches Museum_. And there she saw the book about the collection of the DM.
And yes, in the Flugwerft in Schleissheim stands the third prototype (E-3) of the Do-31. Together with the EWR VJ101 and the VAK191B.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 1, 2019)

[QUOTE="And yes, in the Flugwerft in Schleissheim stands the third prototype (E-3) of the Do-31. Together with the EWR VJ101 and the VAK191B.
Happy New Year![/QUOTE]

I would love a good English text on those three aircraft!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 2, 2019)

Ey, if you are in a german museum, you have to learn german 
In an english museum are no german informations 
In fact,as I know the information displays there are in german *and *english.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 3, 2019)

I got to stay out of book stores, Another deal I could not pass up on. Brand new mushroom hard cover book a little over 13 bucks after tax, Kind of shocked and even took a picture of the price tag before I remove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jager52 (Jan 3, 2019)

All 3 volumes (hardback) of Rick Atkinson's WW2 historical trilogy, An Army At Dawn, The Day of The Battle and The Guns at Last Light. Got to meet the author and get all 3 volumes autographed.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Jan 3, 2019)

A couple of books for my father

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 3, 2019)

I like the looks of the B-25 book


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2019)

Great, great stuff guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 4, 2019)

Sweet DBII


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2019)

After almost three months this finally came today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2019)

I like the looks of that book


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2019)

Looking through it now. I have a J to build, would like to do a lesser known craft. This may give me some ideas.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Looking through it now. I have a J to build, would like to do a lesser known craft. This may give me some ideas.



Nice one Aaron, I have been saving quite a few B-25 pictures of all makes and models from the web and other sources and still adding every day if looking for something specific. 

Thanks Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2019)

Good stuff.


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Purchased due to an interest in test pilots, this book is fun to read as a biography of his test flying days. This is more of a memoir than a book describing the technical aspects of flying unfamiliar Allied aircraft. Therefore, the reader will need to do a bit of ferreting to glean the technical opinions/commentary on performance on all the aircraft he flew as they read through Mr. Lerche’s well written anecdotes. A thoughtful read will reward the patient reader with insights into the aircraft flown by Mr. Lerche. 
The title itself; “Luftwaffe test pilot: Flying captured Allied aircraft of World War 2” is somewhat misleading as the book also covers German and Italian aircraft as well. So, although it was not as focused as I would have liked on flight test of allied aircraft, the commentary on the contemporary German and Italian aircraft flown by the author were an unexpected pleasure. Other reviewers have commented on the disjointed nature of the book, I didn’t find it too troubling. While coming across as somewhat "scrubbed", the recounting of his beginnings with the soaring clubs was also interesting.
Highly recommended for those with a more esoteric interest in WWII aviation who are willing to slog through some awkward parts to find the diamond.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks pretty interesting thus far. Lots of test rig photo's, a bit on Waldo Waterman, and a history of the company.

Here is the review:
Mr. Pearce has provided an excellent overview of the XH-9350, the contemporary factors that drove its development and its demise.

This superlative volume is divided up into chapters covering the history of Studebaker, their involvement in the development of General Aviation engines via Waldo Waterman prior to WWII and their WWII involvement with the Wright R-1820. Other chapters place the XH-9350 in perspective, describing other large displacement engines that were developed or proposed between 1917 and 1952.

The meat and potatoes chapter on development of the engine is well illustrated with photographs, charts and manufacturing drawings. (Even the “Context” chapter is lavishly illustrated with items that could also have been used in the development chapter.) This volume does not want for illustrations at all.

The additional chapter on the Studebaker built J47 and the twilight of Studebaker as a corporation are excellent bookends to a stellar volume. The appendix is essentially official documentation/correspondence between the involved parties and makes for some interesting reading when considering the contemporary optimism at the beginning of the project. 

While there is plenty here for people interested in aviation history, except for someone wising to build a scratch model of the engine, there is there is nothing here for the modeler.

Overall, unabashedly recommended for anyone with an interest in aero-engines or engine design.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2019)

Great info Jetcal


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Great info Jetcal


Thank you.


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow, real mixed feelings about this. The book claims great pedigree and the appendices are great. It's calling VB-6 "V-6" the Zero the "M6A" that just kill giving the book a higher rating for me. 
Not recommended for modelers. If you're interested in a oral history of pre-war and early Army Air operations in the Pacific/Aleutians at $14.00 the book is a excellent buy if you can get past the typos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Nice one Aaron, I have been saving quite a few B-25 pictures of all makes and models from the web and other sources and still adding every day if looking for something specific.
> 
> Thanks Paul




Thank you Paul. Not sure what I am looking for. Just something that catches my interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 10, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Wow, real mixed feelings about this. The book claims great pedigree and the appendices are great. It's calling VB-6 "V-6" the Zero the "M6A" that just kill giving the book a higher rating for me.
> Not recommended for modelers. If you're interested in a oral history of pre-war and early Army Air operations in the Pacific/Aleutians at $14.00 the book is a excellent buy if you can get past the typos.


Ain't no decent early B-26 models out there anyway, unless you are talking about the pair that are for sale by Platinum Fighters. Great 1:1 project.
As for the book, I liked the oral history as it shed light on aspects of the development of the B-26 as a torpedo bomber that are not to be found anywhere else. 
Some typos aren't typos, but direct quotes by the men who flew them. As such, they reflect the incomplete information known to these men when they were fighting the war.


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 11, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Some typos aren't typos, but direct quotes by the men who flew them. As such, they reflect the incomplete information known to these men when they were fighting the war.



Great point! I went back to double check. They appear to be from the editor. At any rate, my review is on line at LibraryThing and Amazon. Maybe Mr. Walsh will respond.


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 13, 2019)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> But „Mosquitos über Berlin“ will come the next days


Got it 




No telephone or mails today

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 13, 2019)

Cool score


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 13, 2019)

We need a full report Airman!


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 14, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> We need a full report Airman!


Give me some days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2019)

Good one..!


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 15, 2019)

Augsburg Eagle said:


> Got it
> View attachment 525569
> 
> No telephone or mails today


There's an interview with the author at this link :
FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2019)

Newest arrival today, might be the next one I start after finishing up Rocky Boyers War by Allen Boyer if my copy of South Pacific Air War Vol 2 does not show up first as I finished up Vol 1. To many books to read and not enough time. Wish I could retire LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 17, 2019)

Tieleader said:


> There's an interview with the author at this link :
> FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog


I know it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Jan 20, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> We need a full report Airman!


Very nice and interesting book. With a short explanation of the bomber-war and the Nachtjagd. The Me 262 as night fighter, some biografies of pilots, and a lot other facts. I think the best will be a translated index:
-The bomber-war and the Nachtjagd
-Kurt Welter-_Phantom _of the Nachtjagd
-The beginnig of the Jet-Nachtjagd
-The Me 262 as nightfighter
-Timetable
-Summer 1944
-September 1944
—Short biography of Lt. Karl Mitterdorfer
-October 1944
November 1944
—Rechlin: Nightfighter-testing of Me 262
—Kurt Welter: Mystery about the first night air victory
December 1944
—Short biography of Fw. Karl-Heinz Becker
-January 1945
February 1945
—Excursion: Airmen as transfer pilots
—Excursion: Visit report of Fritz Wendel
—Short biography of Uffz. Friedrich „Fritz“ Neppach
-March 1945
—Focke Wulf Ta 154: The „german Mosquito“ as night fighter
—Short biography of Lt. Georg „Jorg“ Czypionka
-April 1945
—Short biography of Lt. Herbert Altner
—Excursion: Attack of the 8th USAAF on Burg at Magdeburg
—Excursion: Aerial fight near Lübeck in the morning of Apr. 4th.
-May1945
—Short biography of Lt. Kurt Lamm
- The Me 262 of 10./NJG 11
-„They shall not grow old....“ (short biographies of the german, english, and american pilots that fighted in this night fights from late summer 1945 until the end)
-Appendix A: Some maps with the penetrate courses of the Mosquitos
-Appendix B: German flight logbooks
-Appendix C: List of pilots and radio operators of 10./NJG 11 (as they are known)
-Appendix D: Military ranks of Luftwaffe, RAF and USAAF.
-Appendix E: Notations of target marks
-Index (Names, places and aircraft with registrations or serialnumbers)

I hope I got all the right english words (if not please tell it me)  and you like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2019)

Mmmm, should get that Carrier Attack book......Nice Paul.

Grabbed this one at the newsagent....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2019)

Well....that Carrier Attack book.......dropped into the local Aviation Museum near work today......and the rest is history.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 22, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Well....that Carrier Attack book.......dropped into the local Aviation Museum near work today......and the rest is history.....
> 
> View attachment 526447


Lol Wayne, I haven't had a chance to start reading it yet


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2019)

Flicked through it Paul, looks interesting.....BUT got to finish Eagles of the Southern Sky first then on to South Pacific Air War Vol.2, then Carrier attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 23, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Flicked through it Paul, looks interesting.....BUT got to finish Eagles of the Southern Sky first then on to South Pacific Air War Vol.2, then Carrier attack.



Ive got volume one read, I think by end of week vol 2 arrives, then maybe carrier attack. Still have two other books start that I need to finish first lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2019)

Cheers Paul.

I read SW Pacific Vol. 1 first then Eagles even though I'd had Eagles for quite some time, turned out reading SWP.1 first then on to Eagles fitted the overlap of the timeline of the period best. I'm into the back end of Eagles now so should be onto SWP.2 soon.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2019)

Arrived today - one book and one DVD, both at very low prices too !

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice Terry


----------



## Tieleader (Jan 25, 2019)

Finally found an English version.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice Tie


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 26, 2019)

Yesterdays latest arrivals.

Wayne, I finally got my South Pacific Air War Vol 2 yesterday. Hoping to start it today as low is suppose to be -26 degree's with the wind chill. Good day to stay around the fire and read a good book.

The Search That Never Was is about the search for missing Americans in the Pacific during WWII. About half the book looks to be about the loss of the authors uncles B-24. The rest of the book covers missing American aircraft and there crews from what I can see flipping through the pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 26, 2019)

So many books, so little time (And $$).

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2019)

Some nice looking books

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2019)

Good stuff guys, ah, you will get Vol. 2 done before me then Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff guys, ah, you will get Vol. 2 done before me then Paul.



Thanks Guys, LOL Wayne, I will be honest. I did start it yesterday. So far just as good of a read as the first one


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Guys, LOL Wayne, I will be honest. I did start it yesterday. So far just as good of a read as the first one


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2019)

Just received this, which I found at a good price.
This book has intrigued me since it was first published in 2011, but at a cover price of £40 (approx $53 US at today's exchange rate), I was reluctant to buy something that I felt somewhat skeptical about.
The reasons for this are shown below, in the author's claims, which totally go against all the evidence I have in another book, which has first-hand accounts from the French Resistance organisers involved in the raid, as well as escapees and other survivors.
However, as I found a brand new, hard-back copy at £12, I decided to grab it, and I'm looking forward to finding what the author has to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2019)

Interesting one Terry


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2019)

I've more or less finished it already.
Just under half the book consists of Appendix, mainly copies of various documents, and it's a thick, heavy book !
It would seem that the 'witnesses' and Resistance people involved, that I referred to earlier, are more than somewhat unreliable, being part of the 'plot' to justify the raid, and the subsequent deaths of innocent French people, and the author lays out a good case showing that the raid was_* not *_requested by the Resistance, and _*seems*_ to have been organised via the various branches of British Intelligence, in relation to deception for the Invasion less than four months later.. 
Although there is no definitive proof of this, and some documents from the various archives have been removed and / or destroyed, this is the likely reason for the raid, as put forward by the author, although there is no firm conclusion offered for the events described.
There is a lot of detail information regarding the raid itself, aircraft, flight descriptions and people involved, many good photos, some hitherto unpublished, maps, and detail info about the lost RAF aircraft, including Pickard's, and the circumstances surrounding their loss.
Although I have yet to read in detail the wealth of documents in the various Appendices, so far, although interesting, I've found this book slightly disappointing, given the title and supporting text promoting the book.
Was it worth the £12 ?
Yes.
Would it have been worth spending the full £40 to read it ?
Probably not.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the review Terry


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2019)

Agreed, thanks Terry.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the review, Terry. 'Fraid I don't buy the whole "deception for the invasion" explanation because the whole point of deception is to mislead the enemy into repositioning forces so they can't engage in the actual battle. Four months is a long time and provided plenty of time for the Germans to realign towards Normandy if necessary...and that's assuming the Germans moved ANY forces in response to this raid. A case could be made that it was part of a wider series of actions to show Allied interest in expanding the resistance movement...but the resistance movement was absolutely needed on D-Day and beyond so, again, if the raid's purpose was deception, then it was actually pointing towards the real events rather than distracting from them.

I think a far more plausible explanation is that someone in the various intelligence organizations simply got it wrong. A word was mis-translated or someone allowed perceptions to cloud the reality of what was happening on the ground. It remains an incredibly feat of airmanship and courage by the Mosquito crews, and leadership by Pickard. But let's not forget the courage of the resistance fighters who were holed up in Amiens Gaol in the first place. Their stories ought to be told as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2019)

Some of the stories of the Resistance prisoners are told, and it is also made clear that there were_* no*_ executions scheduled, and the Resistance knew nothing of the raid until it took place.
Contrary to the popular 'version', there were no Resistance members, or vehicles, standing by to help get the released prisoners away to safety, this, seemingly, being part of the post-raid 'story', aided by accounts from a particular Resistance organiser, since shown to be very questionable. 
The copies of archive documents show that the raid was 'urgent', and these documents include mention, or referral to, organisations such as MI5 and MI6, SOE, LCS etc.
The aircrews were briefed, as we know, that the raid was to release condemned Resistance patriots, and they carried out their mission with great skill and courage, although the 'official' version of Pickard's loss is not wholly accurate, having been 'managed' by Basil Embry, presumably for patriotic and morale reasons.

I tend to agree that mounting the raid as part of 'Fortitude South' could be seen as a somewhat doubtful reason, and the book mentions, almost in passing, that there _'might_' have been a British agent incarcerated in the prison, who had knowledge of the invasion plans, or at least the approximate date, and that perhaps releasing (or silencing) this agent could have been the reason for the raid.
Referral is made to the Gestapo opening coffins to check identities of the dead, although again, no firm conclusions are offered.
If this _*was*_ the case, then it would perhaps be a more logical, if rather extreme, explanation for what was otherwise seen, at the time, and since (particularly in the Amiens region), as an inexplicable attack on a civilian prison, where innocent lives were bound to be at risk. 
As I mentioned, the book does not draw any firm conclusions and, with the apparently 'missing' or 'destroyed' documents from the various archive files, the truth may never be known,

The latest issue (issue 2) of the new 'Wingleader Magazine' (Wingleader are the publishers of the book, as well as the excellent Luftwaffe Crash Archive and BoB Combat Archive series etc.) has a feature on the raid, and is, in part, a much condensed summary of the book, and includes some of the maps, photos and diagrams.
It can be found, free to download, on their website, and is worth a look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2019)

Well this one came today, next one on my list to read once I finish up South Pacific Air war Vol 2. Gotta love the B-25 strafe units

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 2, 2019)

New Monthly Batch! BTW, thanks to whoever it was that mentioned this Whirlwind book in a relatively recent post! Reviews to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 2, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> New Monthly Batch! BTW, thanks to whoever it was that mentioned the this Whirlwind book in a relatively recent post! Reviews to follow.



Nice set there Jetcal

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 2, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Nice set there Jetcal


Thank you! 
Please note that my library is listed on LibraryThing and available for local DFW members to come and peruse as desired.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2019)

Good looking books. The Whirlwind one looks interesting

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2019)

Right on your tail now Paul, finished Eagles now on to SWP vol. 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Right on your tail now Paul, finished Eagles now on to SWP vol. 2



LOL Master Wayne, which one you going to next after South Pacific Vol 2?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2019)

I may have been too harsh on this series of books in a previous thumbnail review. This particular issue has a few pictures of a derelict Piaggio P.108 A in Luftwaffe markings with 102 mm cannon in a modified nose not seen by me in any previous "A" pictures. There are "cut-aways" in the usual bulbous "A" nose to allow better vision by the pilot and copilot. And if that was not enough, there is an aerial picture of a postwar Luftwaffe aircraft collection site with 31 Heinkel He 219's!

As a side note, a previous issue had a picture of Dana Bell's father inspecting some Luftwaffe derelicts. There has to be a story there!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 528076
> 
> I may have been too harsh on this series of books in a previous thumbnail review. This particular issue has a few pictures of a derelict Piaggio P.108 A in Luftwaffe markings with 102 mm cannon in a modified nose not seen by me in any previous "A" pictures. There are "cut-aways" in the usual bulbous "A" nose to allow better vision by the pilot and copilot. And if that was not enough, there is an aerial picture of a postwar Luftwaffe aircraft collection site with 31 Heinkel He 219's!
> 
> As a side note, a previous issue had a picture of Dana Bell's father inspecting some Luftwaffe derelicts. There has to be a story there!



Nice Jim


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 3, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Good looking books. The Whirlwind one looks interesting


It's an older book. And I can't find the original post to thank the author. I have Bingham's volume and that's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> LOL Master Wayne, which one you going to next after South Pacific Vol 2?



Well Paul I'm not sure now my latest was on the doorstep when I got home....this one might slip in ahead of Carrier Attack I think......I could even bump SWP 2....!
This is Number 2 in the series of the 'Pearl Harbor Tactical Studies' series , with No.3 due out late this year "They're Killing our Boys" attack on Hickham Field

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 4, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Well Paul I'm not sure now my latest was on the doorstep when I got home....this one might slip in ahead of Carrier Attack I think......I could even bump SWP 2....!
> This is Number 2 in the series of the 'Pearl Harbor Tactical Studies' series , with No.3 due out late this year "They're Killing our Boys" attack on Hickham Field
> 
> View attachment 528158



Cool Wayne, I finished SP2, though left me wanting more. Says they will be doing volume 3 so will have to wait. Started Air Apachies.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2019)

Sign of a good book hey....when you want more...


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 4, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Sign of a good book hey....when you want more...


Very good book, in my list to reread as lots details. I got one that might interest you. I will pm title and author when I get home from work.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2019)

These arrived today, from a 60% off sale online at 'The Works'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice ones Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Feb 4, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> This particular issue has a few pictures of a derelict Piaggio P.108 A in Luftwaffe markings with 102 mm cannon in a modified nose not seen by me in any previous "A" pictures. There are "cut-aways" in the usual bulbous "A" nose to allow better vision by the pilot and copilot. And if that was not enough, there is an aerial picture of a postwar Luftwaffe aircraft collection site with 31 Heinkel He 219's!


Very nice, Vick. I think I will look for it.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2019)

Comes in a cardboard slip case. Very picture heavy, which is nice because my Japanese is a little rusty. Buy if you can get for cheap. I have Volume 1 in a dilapidated state but only cost $5.00. This one was a bit more, but way south of the $100.00+ I have seen them going for... Excuse me, I'm off the look for Volume 2. Happy trails

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2019)

Koku-Fan do nice work

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2019)

Good stuff, grabbed this at the newsagent a few days ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2019)

Actually the three book series DOES have extensive, if sometimes confusing, picture captions as well as beautiful rendered profiles.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 7, 2019)

Great stuff there guys


----------



## FalkeEins (Feb 7, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I may have been too harsh on this series of books in a previous thumbnail review!



I don't think so - I got the 'special' on the Bf 110 - all I can say is - don't bother...issue 7 features supposedly 'new' pics of Hartmann's 'replacement' machine indicated by the '2' inside the '1' according to the meager text... which it wasn't - it simply recalled his first 'white 2' , like Barkhorn's '5' inside his chevrons....the pics are taken from film footage that was widely circulated in the 1960s!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 7, 2019)

Good and bad I guess...







...anyway, so this came. I like it and it was inexpensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2019)

Received this one in the mail today..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 8, 2019)

Nice looking book Andy


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 8, 2019)

Great score there Andy


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice oneVick . The one I got on the B-25 is good also. This showed up today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 12, 2019)

Nice one Aaron


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2019)

Good stuff Guys.

Well Paul, decided to read "This is No Drill" first over SWP 2 and Carrier Strike....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 12, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff Guys.
> 
> Well Paul, decided to read "This is No Drill" first over SWP 2 and Carrier Strike....




Very cool Wayne, I am a little over half way on Air Apaches, not sure what's next. Let you know when I get closer.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jager52 (Feb 14, 2019)

"Forever Flying" by R.A."Bob" Hoover, forward by Chuck Yeager

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 16, 2019)

Well Wayne, I think this will be my next read, kind of a book but yet never published.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2019)

This showed up today for $12.00

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2019)

Looking through it now Geo.


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> This showed up today for $12.00
> 
> View attachment 529667


Great book at a great price. Mind if I ask where you bought it?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Great book at a great price. Mind if I ask where you bought it?



Abe Books Jetcal1. You have to know what you are looking for, but there prices are cheaper most of the time. Here is the link.
AbeBooks | Shop for Books, Art & Collectibles

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Abe Books Jetcal1. You have to know what you are looking for, but there prices are cheaper most of the time. Here is the link.
> AbeBooks | Shop for Books, Art & Collectibles


Thanks, I need to get in the habit of browsing them against "Brand X".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Thanks, I need to get in the habit of browsing them against "Brand X".



You're welcome, like I said, it is not a browseable web site, you have to know what you are looking for.


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> You're welcome, like I said, it is not a browseable web site, you have to know what you are looking for.


I will browse them before I order against my wishlist.
In fact there's a book on a Blackburn aircraft I've been watching for 4 years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice one Aaron

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 20, 2019)

Noice!


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 20, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> I will browse them before I order against my wishlist.
> In fact there's a book on a Blackburn aircraft I've been watching for 4 years now.



I would suggest you add bookfinder.com to your source list. They search all the major bookseller web sites but like Abebooks you must know the title or authors name

And they are multi lingual

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 20, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> I would suggest you add bookfinder.com to your source list. They search all the major bookseller web sites but like Abebooks you must know the title or authors name
> 
> And they are multi lingual
> 
> View attachment 529743


Excellent! Thank you for the suggestion!!! Greatly appreciated!

I just did a quick search. I'm in love. Thank you!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you Paul and Jim.


----------



## Tieleader (Feb 21, 2019)

Met Mr. Smoyer and the author a few months back. Smoyer was the Pershing gunner that pulled the trigger on that that famous Panther in front Of the Cologne cathedral

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2019)

This came today after a tour of the west coast, which is odd because it was purchased in New York...and I live in New York. Anyway, anything that adds to my knowledge of one of my favorite planes is alright.





Making commercial aircraft interesting since before 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 23, 2019)

That was a sleek looking airliner


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2019)

Totally agree my friend


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 24, 2019)

Nice ones Jim


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> This came today after a tour of the west coast, which is odd because it was purchased in New York...and I live in New York. Anyway, anything that adds to my knowledge of one of my favorite planes is alright.
> View attachment 529989
> 
> 
> ...


Darling is a bit hit or miss at times. However, I'm not aware of surfeit of books on the Comet. Please let us know if you think it was worth the money.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Darling is a bit hit or miss at times. However, I'm not aware of surfeit of books on the Comet. Please let us know if you think it was worth the money.



Honestly I wouldn't know. The only other book I have with as any Comet information in it is from the Time-Life Epic of Flight series, and that is mostly how there determined it was explosive decompression that brought those two down. Looks good to my untrained eyes though.


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 25, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Honestly I wouldn't know. The only other book I have with as any Comet information in it is from the Time-Life Epic of Flight series, and that is mostly how there determined it was explosive decompression that brought those two down. Looks good to my untrained eyes though.



Have a look at this if you are interested in more books on the comet. BookFinder.com: Search Results (Matching Titles)

Neville Shute, who designed the Airspeed aircraft among other things, wrote _*No Highway*_ in 1948 which predicted accidents caused by metal fatigue, the main factor in the comet crashes. The comet accidents were caused by metal fatigue resulting in explosive decompression. The book was good enough to make into a film called _No Highway in the Sky_ but the film, to me, was pretty awful.

During 1924-1931 Shute was closely involved in the construction of the English airship R100, which successfully flew back and forth to Canada before being grounded for political reasons. He talks about this in his autobiography _*Slide Rule*_. The R100 was in a contest with the public service designed R101 which crashed and burned in Northern France on its first trip.

These books are interesting because Shute is both an design engineer and a good writer, so they provide a unique view of technical development during that part of his lifetime.

Another of Shute's predictive books was _What happened to the Corbetts. _ It was roundly slammed by the experts when released in 1938 however by 1940 it was the training bible for emergency services personnel.

_Round the bend _is also loosely set in an aviation environment

In WW2 he was closely involved in developing various armament systems for the RAF, which is described in by Gerald Pawle's book _*Most Secret*_*.*

[Edits for clarity, spelling and grammar]

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2019)

MiTasol said:


> Have a look at this if you are interested in more books on the comet. BookFinder.com: Search Results (Matching Titles)
> 
> Neville Shute, who designed the Airspeed aircraft among other things, wrote _*No Highway*_ in 1948 which predicted accidents caused by metal fatigue, the main factor in the comet crashes. The comet accidents were caused by metal fatigue resulting in explosive decompression. The book was good enough to make into a film called _No Highway in the Sky_ but the film, to me, was pretty awful.



I loved that movie! It had Jimmy Stewart in it! I remember the plane was called the Reindeer and it had the most ridiculous tail with like 3 horizontal stabilizers!


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 26, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I loved that movie! It had Jimmy Stewart in it! I remember the plane was called the Reindeer and it had the most ridiculous tail with like 3 horizontal stabilizers!



Thats the one. Jimmy Stewart was great as always but the plot did not have the power of the book version which I had read just a few weeks earlier (and a couple of times since)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 26, 2019)

Well I spoilt myself the other day and purchased these fine looking books.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 26, 2019)

Sweet scores there Andy


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 26, 2019)

No price and no result searching for price just now but this looks worth getting if affordable
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/wwii-aerial-color-photos-scli-intl/index.html

Price is USD25.00 in the US and Canada - very affordable
War in the Air

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Feb 27, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wife bought me Volume 1 of the William Green "Classic" for Christmas and I'm pretty happy about that.
> 
> I hope the following is OK with the Mods, but I'm just passing on some money saving information...
> 
> ...




Geeze guys, I was going to look through this thread and see what would be some
great books for my research. Vick's post (2010) here was the first to pop up. What
did they do? Take Greene's book and chop it up into 2 or 4 volumes? I bought the
full book back in 1986 for $37.50!.... 
We seriously need to collaborate and build a time machine. I can't afford these new
prices. The time machine will be cheaper.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2019)

It was supposed to 3 volumes. First volume came out and nothing else...shame. It was/is a greatly expanded reissue post Green's death that included not only German aircraft, but captured aircraft, hence the title modification. Still smarting from the other two issues not coming out, especially since later information seem to indicate that they were mostly or completely finished. Still have a space on my shelf for them. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like some interesting books Andy


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2019)

Well two latest in my library. Been looking for both of these at a decent price for quite a while. 

The B-25 book is on the 41st bomb group with the 7th air force I believe is a rare subject and the Stalingrad book gives me three out of the 4 books in the series. Just need to find the Battle of Kursk for a decent price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2019)

Couple of good ones there Paul.

Iv'e been away interstate for a couple of days to see the Eagles Concert in Melbourne, while over there I found this gem, 
Biography of Takashige Egusa he led the Dive Bombers as Leader of the Second Wave Bomber attack on Pearl Harbour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 7, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Couple of good ones there Paul.
> 
> Iv'e been away interstate for a couple of days to see the Eagles Concert in Melbourne, while over there I found this gem,
> Biography of Takashige Egusa he led the Dive Bombers as Leader of the Second Wave Bomber attack on Pearl Harbour.
> ...


Very cool Wayne, hope you had a great trip. Great score there as well. May have to add to list.


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 8, 2019)

A couple of new ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2019)

Thanks Paul, Eagles are always good, my wife and I have been to see them 6 times over the years when they come down under.

my latest to arrive...some great colour photo's.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Thanks Paul, Eagles are always good, my wife and I have been to see them 6 times over the years when they come down under.
> 
> my latest to arrive...some great colour photo's.
> View attachment 531225



Very cool Wayne and sweet score there.


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 9, 2019)

way, way, too expensive for me ....must have cost a fortune in postal charges too!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2019)

Don't you get stuff like that for free?


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2019)

I like Ginter's books


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 10, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Don't you get stuff like that for free?



I wish....but unfortunately not. I sometimes receive a complimentary copy of stuff I've been invited to work on..but even then not always. Some authors have so many 'helpers' that would be impractical I guess. Case in point would be the latest Boiten 'Nachtjagd' series from Wingleader - a lot of my translated accounts went into that production (about 75 A-4 pages worth of text)


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 10, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I like Ginter's books


And they're getting better. The F4H-1 volume is not a monograph but a full-blown book. All that's left is to go hardcover.


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 10, 2019)

Here is my Amazon review;
Purchased from a local brick and mortar Hobby Shop (Sorry Amazon, gotta keep the neighborhood modelers hangout going.)
It is almost impossible to wax too enthusiastic about this volume from Naval Fighters (NF). Obviously built on the foundation of his other books, Mr. Thomason starts NF108 with a pre-history covering preceding aircraft programs and competitions through the conceptual Model 98 design work, to the F8U-3 competition and beyond. This also includes coverage of ordnance, spotting factors and other minutiae that make up a development and operational history. For 185 pages the volume is remarkably complete and detailed. (Please note Amazon transposed the page count. It is not 158.) Due to the subject this book does deviate a bit from the standard Ginter formula in that there are no unit histories per se. The model section is in color and as complete as can be expected for a relatively rare airplane. Another pleasant surprise is Mr. Ginter continues to discover color printing and there 24 pages with color prints interspersed towards the back of the volume. The technical illustrations and photographs also meet the usual high-quality standards of the NF series.
This book cements Mr. Thomason's position as probably the best contemporary writer of the technical side of BuAer/NAVAIR. (Don't worry Mr. Tillman, you're still the consummate NAVAIR story teller!)

Two more volumes on the B/N and J/S models would not be unwelcome and if similar in scope would undoubtedly make for an ultimate 3 volume library on the USN Phantom that be without peer.
This book is well worth the price. Highly recommended without reservation and a must buy for anyone interested in the F-4 and modelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 10, 2019)

Got these Saturday at a second hand book store that is shutting down next month.

Now I just need the time to read them

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 11, 2019)

Four years on the want list.

Special thanks to 

 MiTasol
! Greatly appreciate the suggestion of BookFinder.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Workman like and of specialized interest, this edition of Naval Fighters (NF) will only appeal to a very limited group. The modelers section and US Navy reserve squadron coverage were deferred to a later volume covering USMC Skyhawks. The volume at 177 pages was a large edition for Naval Fighters in 2001 and provides a sparse 6 pages of text plus two pages of performance charts on the last two pages. The technical illustrations and photo gallery run about another 45 pages or so and do provide some meaningful details of the aircraft that might be of some use to modelers.

Except for maintenance personnel, pilots or die-hard Scooter fans, it's hard to think of who else this volume might appeal to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2019)

Cool stuff guys up there guys,

So the second book in the series arrived today. Fall of the Japanese Empire. The first book was Beyond Pear Harbor if you did not know and is the book on the left and a great read. Book 2 is slightly different then book one. Book two covers airmen of the IJN, USAAF, USMC, USN where as book one was exclusively IJN personnel. There are 19 chapters in book 2 and each chapter is about one man. 11 of the chapters are on individual men of the IJN. 2 on USAAF. 3 on USMC, 3 on USN. These are stories told by the men that where there.

Both books are in English. I prefer the paper in the first book as it is semi gloss to the second one as does not have semi gloss pages. Even though very close in number of pages the first one is way heavier in weight due to the kind of paper used. Both are hard cover and roughly the same amount of page. I read the first one a while back but may have to reread it now that the second one is here. A quick scan of both books shows no duplicate names for the IJN personnel in the second book that was in the 1st book so all new info. Also of interest are some of the pictures came from there personal collections of the men interviewed so a few I had not see. If you are looking for lots of aircraft pictures then this is not the book though plenty of pictures of the men interviewed both in the past and current when the author interviewed.

So far that's all I can tell you about the second book as it just arrived but can't wait to dive in this weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2019)

This arrived today from England. Actually won it on Ebay and even with shipping to the new world it was reasonable. 




Soft cover, 253 pages with many pictures (b/w & color)...




...though it did have an odd printing flaw. Much like daily interactions, it's nothing a sharp blade can't fix.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

Looks like great book Jim. (Dammit....Just lost my little blinky line that shows where to type by pressing a wrong key......again. Off to the Google to find how to fix this for about the 100th time)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Looks like great book Jim. (Dammit....Just lost my little blinky line that shows where to type by pressing a wrong key......again. Off to the Google to find how to fix this for about the 100th time)



I ain't mad at it! Lol


----------



## FalkeEins (Mar 14, 2019)

the Aviation Bookshop (Kent, England) appear to have acquired a lot of Harpia stock and are selling it cheaply (£5 per book last time I looked)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 14, 2019)

Rogozarski IK-3 a Kagero publication. A mail order discount business, Edward R. Hamilton in Falls Village CT. They charge $4 shipping so I always buy a bunch at the same time. I have bought from them about 35+ years and they just went up from $3.50 to $4 shipping no matter how many books, but it comes Postal service Media mail so 2 to 3 weeks. Always well packed, no damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Mar 14, 2019)

Baught three books from a bequest

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 14, 2019)

special ed said:


> Rogozarski IK-3 a Kagero publication. A mail order discount business, Edward R. Hamilton in Falls Village CT. They charge $4 shipping so I always buy a bunch at the same time. I have bought from them about 35+ years and they just went up from $3.50 to $4 shipping no matter how many books, but it comes Postal service Media mail so 2 to 3 weeks. Always well packed, no damage.


All these new sources! My wife is going to hate you guys!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2019)

I have Project Cancelled, but have yet to read it.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 15, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> All these new sources! My wife is going to hate you guys!



as is mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2019)

looks like you got a couple of real good ones there Paul..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> looks like you got a couple of real good ones there Paul..



Many thanks Wayne, I really recommend them. Lot of info you don't get to hear about or read about including the Japanese views of how they looked and saw the war from individual people.


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Many thanks Wayne, I really recommend them. Lot of info you don't get to hear about or read about including the Japanese views of how they looked and saw the war from individual people.


Thank you for the recommendation. Now on wish list.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice gents!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 15, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. Now on wish list.



Your welcome Jetcal

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 15, 2019)

If you own the first edition you will be buying Volume Four to cover the Bombers which are now noticeably absent. (It’s okay. Spend the money, you’ll be happy you did.)

Massively rewritten and revised, this is essentially a new standalone volume and not a revised edition. This new volume has approximately 15% more pages than the 2004 addition and as mentioned above deletes the bombers. The book is very comprehensive in covering British fighter development in terms of single engine, multi-engine, turret fighter (Chapter 5 is titled “Turrey Fighters and Night Fighters”.) Naval fighters, etc.

Because the scope includes up to 1950, some Naval “fighters” such as the Blackburn Firebrand and the Westland Wyvern which have traditionally been relegated to foot notes in other books receive excellent coverage here under a heading of “Strike Fighter”.

One chapter has been included to provide cursory coverage of engine, propeller, and other technology developments including a few interesting pictures of raw compressor forgings, propeller manufacturing, etc. It is probably the weakest chapter in the book and the reader would be better off finding other sources if they want to know more.

Of the appendices, Appendix One British Fighter Projects Summary will probably of the most interest due to its coverage of projects by the small and “also ran” firms such as Airspeed, Folland, and Martin-Baker. This appendix also includes a few line drawings of some these proposed aircraft.

Overall? This book is lavishly illustrated with photographs, line drawings, brochure art, and photographs of a few manufacturer style models. (Some are contemporary scratch-built.) The text does an excellent job of describing each aircraft and does so in a manner that gives the reader an understanding of the various factors and circumstances that were driving each development such as engineering or manufacturing resources, lack of materials, etc. My only disappointment was coverage of some of the ad-hoc Fleet Air Arm fighters such as the Sea Gladiator and Sea Hurricane were noticeable by their absence.

Highly recommended without reservation and a must buy for anyone interested in British aircraft from the interwar to post-war period.


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 17, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Good looking books. The Whirlwind one looks interesting


And still waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2019)

My latest to arrive...excellent as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2019)

I didn't even know until I purchased this book that this was an aviation arm separate from the Luftwaffe and was later absorbed by them in 1944. I like the concise readability of the text and there are some really great photos. Case in point a couple of shark mouth Do 18 pics, a Bv 138 under construction with tubular spar prominent as well as numerous in action pictures. This book can be picked up for a few dollars plus shipping, a steal really. (I always wonder what the impact on the author is like when they see their book so severely discounted.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice one Jim


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 23, 2019)

So far a bit disappointing compared to their latest offerings. Review to follow.




Haven't started this one yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2019)

Couple more to add to the bookshelf....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice ones Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 22, 2019)

Newest two arrivals

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 22, 2019)

Good stuff. That SAAF one looks interesting, Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 23, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Good stuff. That SAAF one looks interesting, Paul



Thanks George, I have not had a lot of time to look at it yet. This is the info on amazon on the book if you want to know more or looking for something specific just ask 

In the early stages of World War Two, the Italian Forces in Abyssinia, East Africa, consisting of 200,000 troops and nearly 400 aircraft constituted a grave threat to Kenya and the Sudan. To meet this threat three South African Air Force (SAAF) fighter squadrons were deployed to East Africa to counter the attacking Italian Air Force. The three squadrons operated mostly old and antiquated bi-planes in the form of Hawker Furies, Gloster Gauntlets and Gloster Gladiators. Between then they did also operate a number of Hawker Hurricane Mk. Is, of which some still had fabric wing surfaces and two-bladed wooden propellers. These aircraft were also passed along between the various units, depending on the area that had the highest requirement. Among the three squadrons, 1 Squadron primarily used Gloster Gladiators, while 2 Squadron used Furies and Gladiators, with 3 Squadron being the primary users of the Hurricanes. These units were joined by 4 Squadron, training on Furies and Curtiss Mohawks, before moving to Egypt for operations in the Desert. 3 Squadron later converted to these Curtiss Mohawks, and eventually ended up with a mix of Mohawks, again supplemented by Gladiators. 41 Squadron, an Army-Cooperation unit, also converted to a fighter squadron after the major campaign was completed and served as a holding unit in East Africa, flying Hawker Hurricane Mk. IIs. One Detached Flight, operating Mohawks during the final part of the campaign, was renumbered as B-Flight of 3 Squadron and joined the primary unit for the last major operations in East Africa. The squadrons operated on all fronts in Somaliland and Abyssinia, and made a considerable contribution towards the victory that was achieved in that campaign. Commenting on the part, that the SAAF Fighter Squadrons played in the campaign, Sir Archibald Sinclair said: "When the Italian come to draw up a list of the factors that caused them to lose the East African Empire, they will place the South African Air Force somewhere near the top of the list”.

This volume covers the combat history of these fighter squadrons during the campaign, as well as the colors and markings of their aircraft. Primary sources, such as Squadron war Diaries and Pilot Logbooks. were used in the preparation of the text contained herein. This volume contains 23 full-color plates and 112 b&w photos, indicating the people and aircraft operated by these squadrons.

This volume will be followed by two further volumes, tracing the onwards history of these squadrons as well as additional SAAF Fighter Squadrons during the campaign in North Africa and Malta, and the campaign in Sicily, Italy and the Balkans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 23, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice Paul.



Thanks Wayne


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2019)

Newest one to library

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2019)

Not a lot out there on that theatre.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 27, 2019)

Here is the sequel.
Amazon product

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Not a lot out there on that theatre.



Agreed, found that book at the half price book store, I had not been there in a long time.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Here is the sequel.
> Amazon product




Thanks Greg


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Agreed, found that book at the half price book store, I had not been there in a long time.


Gee, I go the the 1/2 price store fairly frequently.....and I never win the lottery like that!  
Great score!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Gee, I go the the 1/2 price store fairly frequently.....and I never win the lottery like that!
> Great score!



Actually Jetcal, its been about 3 months since I found a decent deal there. I probably stop in about every 2 weeks now. It also probably helps that I live 40 minutes down the road from Oshkosh which is home to the largest airshow in the world so lot of aviation fans in the area as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 28, 2019)

My best deal was finding Shore's _Fighters over the Desert _in the used book bin at the local Air National Guard museum for $3.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 28, 2019)

Thing I hate about 1/2 Priced Books, is that I never have the money when a real gem pops up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 29, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Thing I hate about 1/2 Priced Books, is that I never have the money when a real gem pops up.



My wife lets me use my over time for books so that's how I get around it. No OT and well no books LOL. I think its a fair trade

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 29, 2019)

I wish I could keep my overtime for myself.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2019)

Yup...OT is scarce...


----------



## special ed (Apr 29, 2019)

My wife makes more money than I , so she just complains about "all these books".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 30, 2019)

I wish OT would cut back a bit here, pretty busy. Some of the operators working 56 hour weeks. I try and keep mine no more than 45 to 46 hours.

If you want I can put a list together of declassified web sites where you can download different things to read. Just as good as any book and they are free. its how I started finding documents when cash was in short supply.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 30, 2019)

My buddy Landry, whose photos I post, got those full size planes because of OT in the 1970-80s as a safety inspector at a nuke plant being built. He put in an average 60 hours per week with a plane to fly in mind. Some times his check would be over a thousand which was very good then. You can see what he did with the money on the AvPix Unlimited thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2019)

I think I am just gonna go to Paul's house and start reading. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2019)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I think I am just gonna go to Paul's house and start reading. LOL



Come on over, there is a bed in my war room LOL. At least that is what my son calls it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 2, 2019)

An interesting book, but some of the captions are frustrating. This is no fault of the book as it focuses on color, but some of the photos are very tantalizing and I wish they offered some insight into what exactly was going on in them. Photo rich, bought mine for a discount due to dinged corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2019)

Nice one Jim.


----------



## Micdrow (May 5, 2019)

Newest arrivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (May 5, 2019)

This book has been on my want list since I saw it on one of the author’s site, Old machine Press. And I had the pleasure of receiving this book from my son.

Given the authors, I had extremely high expectations for this book and they’ve been exceeded. This has been a fun read with some unexpected surprises. With a sub-title of “golden age of aviation” I expected this to be almost all post-war with enough pre-war to serve only as an introduction. But, with well over a hundred pages or so, pre-war aviation gets fleshed out very well and includes a few of the airframes being contemplated by the airlines in anticipation of post-war flying as a lead into the post-war boom.

Overall the additional collaboration by Jon Proctor and Mike Machat make for a well-rounded history that is heavily illustrated with period brochures and other documentation used to convey the glamour and the luxury of flying at the time. (Keep in mind a drink cost a one dollar at a time when the average salary was about nine dollars a day.) One other unexpected pleasure was the “Stewardess Stories” by Ms. James. They made for great reading.

There are a few minor quibbles, the layout is very reminiscent of the old Airpower and Wings magazines and therefore on occasion finding the text can be a challenge for a second, and the R4360 cutaway on page 119 isn’t a cutaway.

Finding little things like a good explanation of the Sperry Analyzer and tying it into the work of the Flight Engineer (FE) also made for a pleasurable read along with illustrations of the FE positions on the Connie and Dornier Do X.

Also, while not normally associated with the golden age romance of transcontinental and trans-oceanic flights, the feeder liners of Convair and Martin also get some very decent coverage here as well. This book provides an exceptionally solid overview of US commercial aviation from the 1920’s to the early dawn of the jet age. The authors/editors did an extraordinary job of maximizing the relevancy of the text while packing the book with various pictures, drawings, brochure art, etc., as a result the illustrations also tell a story in the best tradition of Airpower and Wings magazines.

Recommended without reservation for anyone interested in airlines, aviation, radial engine development, or air travel.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 6, 2019)

I am in love...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 6, 2019)

Isn't that the absolute opposite of pornography?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 6, 2019)

buffnut453 said:


> Isn't that the absolute opposite of pornography?




Beauty is in the eye of the beholder buffnut. LOL


----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I am in love...





Wow, they finally released it after 5 years. Jim did you get it though mushroom books? I see Amazon still does not have it listed till July 3rd.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2019)

Book Depository my friend...of which I am in no way affiliated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2019)

I've been waiting those 5 years for the darn thing, well done Jim!


UGH, you bought the last one!!!!! No more for sale.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 8, 2019)

I'm sorry. If I had only known...actually I still would have bought it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2019)

What are friends for?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2019)

Finished looking through it last night and was particularly struck by one picture of Romanian He 112's escorting Romanian Potez 630's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2019)

This came yesterday. Though it would greatly expand my knowledge of rare late model Libs, but most of the book is color pictures of the Collins Foundation ship. Not really what I wanted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 16, 2019)

Nice Jim


----------



## Leutnant (May 16, 2019)

Good one Jim! Since you don't really want it, mind sending it to me? I'll be happy to take it!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2019)

Sure! Send me your address...and $20.00!


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2019)

Finally after 5 years I got my copy today. Just in time to start reading this weekend.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2019)

Picked these up for $10.00 each. Spanish with (mostly) english photo captions. Was on the fence until volume 2, and an odd caption calling attention to the mg in the engine nacelle...I though "Oh boy, there is a good there", but low and behold, there poking out from the top rear of the engine nacelle was a fixed mg! Damn. Never knew that. There were actually a few pictures showing this installation on both engines. Anybody know this before? Worth the money just for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 1, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 540172
> 
> View attachment 540173
> 
> ...



Very cool, Jim Never new of the fixed machine guns


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 2, 2019)

Nice one Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2019)

Jan's still alive then !
Good catches old chap.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Jan's still alive then !
> Good catches old chap.



Indeed....to admins great, well you know....I'm still alive and well!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2019)

Because you're not Fr..................... !!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2019)

Of all places found this in a antic store for 10 bucks. Not aviation but it is WWII related and well for 10 bucks cant pass up a Schiffer book.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 11, 2019)

Received Yesterday from E. R. Hamilton Bookseller, Falls Village CT. More than half of the books in my library have come from them. Their shipping cost just went to $4 per shipment from $3. I had paid $3 per shipment for more than 25 years, no matter how many books in the order (media mail). Shipping cost is different if shopping from their web site. I use old school as they send magazine like catalogs free every few weeks. The expensive Shiffer books are usually about 30-40% off.




I wanted the aero-engine title because of Shinpachi's excellent translations got me interested.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice score


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 11, 2019)

special ed said:


> Received Yesterday from E. R. Hamilton Bookseller, Falls Village CT. More than half of the books in my library have come from them. Their shipping cost just went to $4 per shipment from $3. I had paid $3 per shipment for more than 25 years, no matter how many books in the order (media mail). Shipping cost is different if shopping from their web site. I use old school as they send magazine like catalogs free every few weeks. The expensive Shiffer books are usually about 30-40% off.
> I wanted the aero-engine title because of Shinpachi's excellent translations got me interested.



I totally agree about Shinpachi's translations. They opened up a whole new interest for me also.

Great info about the book store as well too tho I doubt they will send the magazine to Aus and asking my offspring in the US to scan and sent the catalog is probably not going to work with two very young children in the house.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## special ed (Jun 11, 2019)

Mi, I doubt they could send to Australia for $4 US shipping.


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 12, 2019)

special ed said:


> Mi, I doubt they could send to Australia for $4 US shipping.



No but they would send to my family members in Washington and Seattle who we visit, or who visit us, most years, or to other US friends who visit at random. I am more than happy to wait for a few months for a good book at a good price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jun 12, 2019)

Get your family on their mailing list, have them buy something and then they will get the catalogs. When their "new arrivals" catalogs come they must be looked through for aviation/military titles which are scattered in the non-fiction pages, so unless you have infected family members with "Aviatitus" they may find it boring. Whatever their interests, they may well find subjects they like. The old school mailing address is: Edward R. Hamilton Bookseller Company, P.O. Box 15, Falls Village, CT 06031-0015. Website has, they say, a larger listing and and different shipping rates. The old school is by check/money order only while online uses VISA,MC, PayPal. They have proven very reputable as when a selection is gone they send a refund check for that amount which you can cash or use with a future order. Two years ago, I found one of their checks from 1993 I used as a bookmark in a book, wrote them to see if they would honor it and was told " of course". That's why more than half of my books come from them. One other thing, although I have had only one mistake, they added a book I did not order and was not charged, they told me to keep it. As it was, by my standards, expensive, I sent it back with explanation. The sent a refund check for it.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 16, 2019)

$5.00 plucked this beauty from a table of items for sale. Not leaving her behind for that price.






Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 16, 2019)

special ed said:


> Get your family on their mailing list, have them buy something and then they will get the catalogs. When their "new arrivals" catalogs come they must be looked through for aviation/military titles which are scattered in the non-fiction pages, so unless you have infected family members with "Aviatitus" they may find it boring. Whatever their interests, they may well find subjects they like. The old school mailing address is: Edward R. Hamilton Bookseller Company, P.O. Box 15, Falls Village, CT 06031-0015. Website has, they say, a larger listing and and different shipping rates. The old school is by check/money order only while online uses VISA,MC, PayPal. They have proven very reputable as when a selection is gone they send a refund check for that amount which you can cash or use with a future order. Two years ago, I found one of their checks from 1993 I used as a bookmark in a book, wrote them to see if they would honor it and was told " of course". That's why more than half of my books come from them. One other thing, although I have had only one mistake, they added a book I did not order and was not charged, they told me to keep it. As it was, by my standards, expensive, I sent it back with explanation. The sent a refund check for it.



NOTHING beats a happy customer for producing repeat sales and new customers.

Many thanks - I will get my US daughter to buy a book - my US son hates aircraft so less chance of getting a book thru him using your suggestion.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice score Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2019)

Well sometimes you get lucky, I did not know what to expect on this one. I paid $5.50 cents for this in supposedly good condition on Amazon. I was totally surprised when it came in what I would call excellent condition, no bent pages, no markings and all pages crisp and sharp. Nothing but page after page of pictures at 316 pages. Even though in German there is a short blurp about each picture but all and all really pleased with this book.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 20, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Well sometimes you get lucky, I did not know what to expect on this one. I paid $5.50 cents for this in supposedly good condition on Amazon. I was totally surprised when it came in what I would call excellent condition, no bent pages, no markings and all pages crisp and sharp. Nothing but page after page of pictures at 316 pages. Even though in German there is a short blurp about each picture but all and all really pleased with this book.
> 
> View attachment 542452


Well, since you can't read German it would be useless to you. I would be happy to take it off your hands for a mere $6, plus shipping.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Well, since you can't read German it would be useless to you. I would be happy to take it off your hands for a mere $6, plus shipping.



LOL Greg, thanks but think I will keep it


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 21, 2019)

Score!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2019)

Well done there Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks guys, see if I can scan a a few pages today.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2019)

One of the authors has a heck of a moniker.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2019)

Here you go guys a few pictures from the book

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2019)

Get thee unto Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Get thee unto Google Translate



Yeah going to have to, lot of cool shots in there I have not seen before.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2019)

I did part of the first caption, "Fw. Authur Hasse's funny personal emblem.............."

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I did part of the first caption, "Fw. Authur Hasse's funny personal emblem.............."



I just cant get over how many photographs are in the book


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2019)

From same book above, George what do you think of his victory stick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 21, 2019)

Very interesting. I was today years old when I found out about victory sticks


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 21, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Very interesting. I was today years old when I found out about victory sticks



Somewhat sooner than I did today


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2019)

Heads up Paul....coming in August......will grab it as soon as I can....!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Heads up Paul....coming in August......will grab it as soon as I can....!
> View attachment 542746



Sweet Wayne, I have it preordered but last I heard was December. Hope your date is better than mine


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 24, 2019)

Yep their website says August Avonmore Books. I just wish the series would keep going..


----------



## jetcal1 (Jun 29, 2019)

special ed said:


> Received Yesterday from E. R. Hamilton Bookseller, Falls Village CT. More than half of the books in my library have come from them. Their shipping cost just went to $4 per shipment from $3. I had paid $3 per shipment for more than 25 years, no matter how many books in the order (media mail). Shipping cost is different if shopping from their web site. I use old school as they send magazine like catalogs free every few weeks. The expensive Shiffer books are usually about 30-40% off.
> View attachment 541446
> 
> I wanted the aero-engine title because of Shinpachi's excellent translations got me interested.



The Aero-Engine book is a seminal work.


----------



## michael rauls (Jun 29, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> $5.00 plucked this beauty from a table of items for sale. Not leaving her behind for that price.
> 
> View attachment 542079
> 
> ...


That's quite the score. I really like Bodies books. At least the two I have are great.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2019)

Not always the best, but they're cheap and cheerful!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2019)

With all that reference material, you should be close to starting a build

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> With all that reference material, you should be close to starting a build



....and maybe, just _maybe, _also finish the build!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2019)

Having a lot of "13" to make I'm not sure if you can finish all that in this life.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2019)

Wurger said:


> Having a lot of "13" to make I'm not sure if you can finish all that in this life.



True my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2019)

But the collection of books you grabbed looks nice though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2019)

Nice Jan.!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 10, 2019)

Nice haul! I picked up this one the other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2019)

Great stuff there guys


----------



## jetcal1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Lucky13 said:


> Not always the best, but they're cheap and cheerful!
> 
> View attachment 544282
> 
> ...


Quite the haul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2019)

Just grabbed this, cheap, in hardback.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice Terry


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice Terry, have to keep a lookout for your purchase Andy.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2019)

Newest arrival, looks good so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2019)

Arrived this morning....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 19, 2019)

This came today. Evidently this is part one of two, but I have no hope for the second half as I think maybe this one was printed in 2010. The top half of the above picture is what is in the "book", the bottom is what would be in part 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2019)

Good stuff Guys, my latest 2.

will get stuck into reading the first as a follow up to Carrier Attack Darwin 1942 which I am currently reading.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice Wayne, picked these up today at the half price book store.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2019)

Bottom books look interesting

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2019)

I don't know if you've seen this Paul, recognition manuals...Index of /hyperwar/NHC/NewPDFs/USN/ONI Recognition Manuals and other material


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice buys fellas!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2019)

Pretty self explanatory, tons of photos. Purchased it because I love the look of the middle one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2019)

Just received this, large format, hardback, 280 pages, with colour and B&W photos throughout.
I already had the abridged, small format paperback edition, but spotted this, as new, for only £2.89 including shipping !
Well worth a read, as it shows how Government interference and sometimes inept management, ruined the British aircraft industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> I don't know if you've seen this Paul, recognition manuals...Index of /hyperwar/NHC/NewPDFs/USN/ONI Recognition Manuals and other material



Yep seen it before George, sorry didn't respond sooner. We just got internet and phone lines back today.

Nice ones Jim and Terry


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2019)

Guess I better learn French. Lucky for me they both have tons of pictures. The bottom one is 312 pages and is part 1 of 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks like another great two Jim, picked this up today at Airventure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

So I did not pick up many books this year at Airventure as I have in the past. My son and I planned this to be our last airventure for a while as next year he goes off to collage or the military depending on his choice. Though I picked up two special books at least to me.

Ace of Aces the Dick Bong story I got signed by the author who told me he only had 500 printed up and that will be it. The second one Soaring to Glory I picked up and got signed by Lt Col Harry T Stewart of the Tuskegee airman dedicated to my son Edward and well the last one I picked up simply because it looked good

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice Jan


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

Good stuff Guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 31, 2019)

My latest arrivals. I have been looking forward to the vengeance book!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice Andy


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2019)

Slowly making my way through this one, being a jerk a looking for mislabeled pictures...







Love me these Putnam books. If I find one for cheap I try to snap it up. Tasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice Jim, been eyeing up the broken wings but had not pulled the trigger yet. How is it.

Thanks Paul


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2019)

Well like I said I'm being a jerk with this book and so far I'm only up to France and I have found two incorrectly identified aircraft, however on the plus side I have not seen any of these photos before that I can remember. Even if it only came with what I have seen so far it would still be pretty much worth it, around $20.00 US more or less. Another plus is the balance of the correct captions are much more extensive, in most cases, than in previous books by the author. All in all I am very happy with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well like I said I'm being a jerk with this book and so far I'm only up to France and I have found two incorrectly identified aircraft, however on the plus side I have not seen any of these photos before that I can remember. Even if it only came with what I have seen so far it would still be pretty much worth it, around $20.00 US more or less. Another plus is the balance of the correct captions are much more extensive, in most cases, than in previous books by the author. All in all I am very happy with it.



Thanks Jim for the feed back


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2019)

A few more....because they're cheap and cheerful!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Nice Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2019)

A bit unexpected....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2019)

Any room left in your domicile Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Any room left in your domicile Jan?



Aye....but I need another bookshelf!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2019)

Nice haul Jan!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2019)

Far smaller, but much thicker than Bill Norton's previous four books in his five book series. It appears to have fewer pictures on balance than them also, but it is a gem. If you plan to buy, don't stop looking until you find one for sale in the 30's (USD).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2019)

Good stuff Guys.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 10, 2019)

Not a book, but a DVD - the John Dibbs documentary on the Spitfire.
(His second film, "American Warhorse", featuring the P-51 is due out in summer 2020).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2019)

Well...don't keep us in suspense! How is it Terry?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2019)

It should arrive later this week, but from what I've seen of the trailer, the video photography, particularly air to air, is superb - as one would expect from Dibbs .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2019)

*DVD Review - Spitfire.*

Having now watched this all the way through, I can safely say that it is brilliant !

I looked out for this DVD after seeing the promotion for the new video by the same team, "American Warhorse", at Duxford during Flying Legends, this being due out in summer 2020.
I managed to find an 'as new - used' copy for just £6.25 including shipping, which turned out to be money well spent for over *four hours *of pure magic !
The extract from the rear cover (shown below) provides the gist of the content, so I won't attempt to describe everything here.
A number of cinematographers were involved in the production, with the aerial sequences being directed by renowned aviation photographer John Dibbs, and all of this excellent footage is interwoven with archive film, much of which has never been seen before, along with 'interviews' with some of the last few surviving WW2 Spitfire pilots, ATA pilots and others, which, with the extra 'bonus' features, makes a truly superb presentation.
It takes a lot to impress me, but this video really did, mainly due to the often emotive, absolutely stunning aerial photography, *without* the use of CGI or other visual effects.

*Verdict :* Stunning - get it, watch it !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Ter


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2019)

Great feedback Terry


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 15, 2019)

I really like the cover artwork. Nice to know the contents are of equally high standard.

Many thanks for the review, Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2019)

You're welcome chaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't get to drop in as much anymore. But you guys are killin' me. I've now add to add the Smith Aussie Vultee book to the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alecras234 (Aug 15, 2019)

Any good books on the Spitfire and ww2 planes in general?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2019)

An expensive one, but worth it, is the Morgan & Shacklady "Spitfire - The History". A big, heavy 'bible' on the full history of the Spitfire, with photos, technical drawings and production information, with a lot of colour profiles of the various Marks. More of a technical reference, than a modellers guide.
Also, a bit less expensive, is "The Spitfire Story" by Alfred Price (now Dr. Alfred Price), another worthwhile hardback book.
Especially for modellers, there are the two volumes from Scale Aircraft Modelling (SAM), covering the Merlin engined variants, and the Griffon engine variants, with a lot of helpful info, including technical detail drawings, scale plans, colour interior and detail photos, profiles and colour scheme details, and modelling guides on the various types. 
There are many other books, some good, some not so good, but a useful series for modellers are the Osprey "Spitfire Aces" books, in soft back at reasonable prices, often found on Amazon, in excellent, used condition, for around £6 to £8, or new for around £12 to £14.
These cover early Marks, late Marks and theaters, such as the MTO, and have lots of good photos, and around 8 pages of colour profiles in each volume.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Aug 15, 2019)

Alecras234 said:


> Any good books on the Spitfire and ww2 planes in general?


Ditto on the above Spitfire recommendations. 
For WWII in general, if you're just starting a library you have to decide do you want squadron histories, technical development or some mixture? Are you a modeler where interior photographs and color might be most important? From there, it's only a question of priorities and $$. Once you decide, pick an airplane and don't be afraid to come here and ask for book recommendations. Many posters here not only have extensive libraries, but can help you get the books as inexpensively as possible. 

*Don't be afraid to ask!*

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Aug 15, 2019)

Terry I am watching it now and we should ALL downsize our ariels because at 100'+you cannot see it "so leave it off"


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2019)

Just been given this hefty volume - hard back, A4 format, 440 pages.
A quick 'flip' through suggests some useful reference material, and lots of photos, drawings and diagrams etc, in B&W and colour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2019)

Cool..!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2019)

Picked this up and am reading it now. Can't go wrong with Antony Beevor.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice one Andy.
I have his 'D-Day' book, and recently saw the Arnhem book at a good price - might grab a copy.
Meanwhile, I got this, so cheap that the postage cost more than the book !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2019)

Spooky. Would love to walk those fields.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2019)

I might be visiting a few in a couple of weeks time, hence getting the book. Most have reverted back to agriculture, although some still have the remains of runways etc, whilst others are either still in use, or the buildings used for storage and industry, with a couple having a preserved control tower museum, or similar.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2019)

Sweet stuff guys


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2019)

Good stuff Guys.

Paul, South Pacific Air War Volume 3 has now been released, as soon as the Museum up the road gets stocks, i will get my hands on it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 25, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff Guys.
> 
> Paul, South Pacific Air War Volume 3 has now been released, as soon as the Museum up the road gets stocks, i will get my hands on it...



Cool Wayne, guessing it will be a while before release here but watching for it. Many thanks for the info


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2019)

Paul Avonmore Books here in Adelaide is the publisher distributor, you could order it direct maybe with the USD/AUD at present it may be a good option?

I'm buying it via the Aviation Museum so the profit goes back to help them, plus I don't have to worry about the postage cost either....and the museum is only 5 minutes from where I work, I pass by it every morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 26, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Paul Avonmore Books here in Adelaide is the publisher distributor, you could order it direct maybe with the USD/AUD at present it may be a good option?
> 
> I'm buying it via the Aviation Museum so the profit goes back to help them, plus I don't have to worry about the postage cost either....and the museum is only 5 minutes from where I work, I pass by it every morning.



Thanks Wayne, may look into it after I get back. Family and I are taking a road trip again and go see a couple air museums if things go good


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2019)

A neat and cheap bookazine about the battle and start to finish builds of the aircraft involved. Various scale. Can get your modeling juices flowing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 1, 2019)

This package arrived Friday - at least two are on ww2aircraft as pdf's but paper feels much better.




One more due Monday

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2019)

Cool stuff, my latest.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2019)

Great stuff guys


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice stuff fellas


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2019)

Paul, I posted an Allison PDF in the Engine Section to go with your Student manual

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Paul, I posted an Allison PDF in the Engine Section to go with your Student manual



Many thanks


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2019)

An update on or an addition to Pegg's original tome from the Classic series. Pretty much the same high quality. More then a bit pricey though. What price love though?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 14, 2019)

Good one Jim. Mine is dated 1997, the index is totally different so Imma gonna say.....................addition

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2019)

I believe this one is a bit thinner. Without checking, I seem to remember the 1997 version being the thickest book in the series. All good stuff.


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 14, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Just been given this hefty volume - hard back, A4 format, 440 pages.
> A quick 'flip' through suggests some useful reference material, and lots of photos, drawings and diagrams etc, in B&W and colour.
> 
> 
> View attachment 549407


If the content is half as good as the cover picture that's gonna be a great book.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice One.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 15, 2019)

Sweet Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2019)

A lovely book that summarizes the beginning and the end of the Valkyrie program, including some criticism of museum handling of the one artifact left.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 17, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 552834
> 
> A lovely book that summarizes the beginning and the end of the Valkyrie program, including some criticism of museum handling of the one artifact left.



Nice Jim, your library really expanding. The Valkyrie is a beatiful aircraft thats for sure

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 18, 2019)

Newest arrivals,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2019)

Cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Newest arrivals,
> 
> View attachment 553056


Volume Two ain't bad. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Volume Two ain't bad. Congratulations!



Thank you sir


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2019)

Feeling pretty happy, been the Half Price book store probably 8 times in the last couple of months and bought nothing. Decided to stop in today and glad I did. Scored these three for less than 40 bucks.

Operation Lusty has lots of pictures and info on the collection of Luftwaffe aircraft and rockets at end of war. Small chapter on captured Japanese Aircraft as well. The 19th bomb history is massive. 863 pages. Too bad they didn't have part two as well or would have bought it too and well for 4 bucks couldn't turn down the B-17 squadron signal book..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2019)

Good scores Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 20, 2019)

Just picked up this wee volume:






It provides short biographies for the first 1500 members of the Royal Flying Corps, as well as a brief summary of the Corps' formation and uniforms. The latter part is rather too brief for my liking but it's still an interesting addition to my library.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2019)

Well done gents

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks guys, nice one Buff


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 20, 2019)

Got this yesterday and it was not what I hoped for but it may interest others. If anyone wants it I will upload a copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 20, 2019)

*Buy it!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Graeme (Sep 29, 2019)

Not aeronautical and not new - but certainly the most entertaining/enlightening book I've read so far this year.
Despite the label - total cost was $5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2019)

Great buys Guys, stopped in at the local museum today to collect this.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 3, 2019)

Sweet Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks Paul, straight into reading it too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 6, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Thanks Paul, straight into reading it too....



Did you read the first two yet


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2019)

One was cheap, on was not, can you guess which was which?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 555760
> View attachment 555761
> 
> One was cheap, on was not, can you guess which was which?


Have to guess the Putnam was more.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2019)

You guessed right!


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> You guessed right!


Putnam's are odd ducks. Some are affordable....others not so much.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice Jim


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2019)

jetcal1 said:


> Putnam's are odd ducks. Some are affordable....others not so much.



Totally, especially on the used market. Was hoping this one had more pictures and of better quality, but considering the timeframe and conditions...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Did you read the first two yet



Oh Yes as soon as I got them...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Totally, especially on the used market. Was hoping this one had more pictures and of better quality, but considering the timeframe and conditions...


Gotta watch those prices. I missed this book on publication......



Now selling for $900.00+


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2019)

Day-um!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2019)

Strewth that's a bit pricey.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2019)

An absolutely massive tome which I have yet to crack open. Still reading the Putnam Spanish civil war book.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

That....is the face of someone who knows his time is up


----------



## michael rauls (Oct 10, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Great buys Guys, stopped in at the local museum today to collect this.....
> 
> View attachment 555111


That really looks good.


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Strewth that's a bit pricey.....


Scary, ain't it. I expect the price to literally collapse in a few years.


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 556071
> 
> An absolutely massive time which I have yet to crack open. Still reading the Putnam Spanish civil war book.


Not usually interested in the Natter, however, the author appears to be an authority on the subject. Too bad my budget only allows bottom feeding right now.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 10, 2019)

I haven't been eating right or exercising so put in a word with the wife and wait.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 14, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Totally, especially on the used market. Was hoping this one had more pictures and of better quality, but considering the timeframe and conditions...



That Putnam Spanish Civil War book is an excellent resource. It's a thorough collation of the aircraft and their use in the war and it gives a good insight ino how the aircraft got to Spain in the first place, which is fascinating. I guess these books are worth paying for depending on their value to us as individuals. I bought mine a good 15 years ago new and paid 35 quid for it. I still buy Putnams; they are a good investment and by and large they are accurate, although not in all cases, but on the whole they have stood the test of time. I recently bought Beech Aircraft and Bell Aircraft from a guy I know through an auction site, 40 NZ dolla each. I once got Grumman Aircraft, Boeing Aircraft and US Navy Aircraft, all Conway reprints for 100 NZ dolla - three books including postage, from the United States through Ebay. Bargains can be found; I got a copy of an older edition of Handley Page Aircrft at Duxford last year for 10 quid. The Miles Aircraft book was only issued once and although full of errors - a far superior book on Miles aircraft is published through Air Britain - still sells for around 2 to 300 quid.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2019)

I totally agree. Bargains can be had, with patience.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I totally agree. Bargains can be had, with patience.



Totally agree, half price book stores, antique stores and even flee markets are also some of the places you can find books on sale. Online several books stores have been listed for good deals. I probably have a list of about 200 books on my wish list at any one time that I watch out for over the years and still watching out for and have found a few at decent prices due to certain stores not knowing the worth or just needing to get rid of. Me personally I am now to the point where I have slowed down and more particular what I buy but again totally agree with Jim that patience can bring the best rewords.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 15, 2019)

Yup, with you guys on this, patience definitely helps. Nothing worse than forking out a fair bit for something, then seeing it somewhere else for far less! That's happened to me before!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 16, 2019)

Funny how we are talking scoring a good deal. In my option this would be one of them. Always looking for Prien series books at a good score and for 15 bucks I just ordered this one. Found on Amazon with one of there sub shops. Receipt of order below and name of company. Hope to receive it in a couple of weeks
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 16, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Yup, with you guys on this, patience definitely helps. Nothing worse than forking out a fair bit for something, then seeing it somewhere else for far less! That's happened to me before!



Same here...how do you think I learned patience in the first place?  That and I'm not rich.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2019)

Great Buy Paul.

Wish I could get my hands on Prien's entire Series......

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 17, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Great Buy Paul.
> 
> Wish I could get my hands on Prien's entire Series......



Thanks Wayne and agree great series on book and wish I had the entire collection as well. Maybe in time but really tough to fi d cheap in good shape


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Wayne and agree great series on book and wish I had the entire collection as well. Maybe in time but really tough to fi d cheap in good shape



I don't worry too much about condition. If I can read the contents and see the pictures I will turn a blind eye to some staining, writing in and book/dust cover damage. Again, these diamonds in the rough should be considered. Just saying.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2019)

This just came today so I haven't had much time to look through it. I have heard tempered praise for it, but honestly can anyone get enough Fw 200 Condor?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 18, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I don't worry too much about condition. If I can read the contents and see the pictures I will turn a blind eye to some staining, writing in and book/dust cover damage. Again, these diamonds in the rough should be considered. Just saying.



First off great score on the Condor. I have it as well. Probably the best one I have on the subject. I really don't have a lot of books on that subject to compare to which tends to limit what I know about her.

Agreed there are diamonds in the rough and I have bought a few. My problem is I had a few show up that had missing pages that the seller did not know. I have fixed a few that had broken binders so they look like new mainly so the missing pages don't fall out. I have rebought a few as well because I liked the book so well I wanted a better copy of the book. The Prien books though I am a little more picky on as they are great research sources of info and photos so books I look at more than others I tend to want a better quality but that's just me. 

Again nice score on the Fw-200.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 18, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Yup, with you guys on this, patience definitely helps. Nothing worse than forking out a fair bit for something, then seeing it somewhere else for far less! That's happened to me before!



O/T, but slightly related. Just remember the three things people lie about:
1. How much they won in the casino
2. How well their investments are doing
3. How much they paid for their car
Just be happy you found something you wanted, when you wanted it, for a price you were willingly able to pay for a hobby item.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 18, 2019)

Had that happen to me with a MMP book about the wrecked Russian aircraft of operation Barbarossa and when I told the forum about it Jan just sent me his copy! No hesitation. I was shocked and delighted by his generosity. I tried to pay him back by sending him a book on wrecked trains that I loved as a kid, but I don't think it did him justice. When I think of him, I think of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Very Detailed for Size and Scope
To get the most out of this volume you will need to browse it repeatedly.
The earliest chapters layout the beginnings of airlift including a significant amount of text devoted to the combat gliders and their replacements. This includes covering the Stoukoff, Chase, Fairchild story of the CG-122 through YC-134. Other little fun tidbits included a small paragraph on the Thieblot TA-13 and the Fairchild M-258 (A variant of the Fokker F.27).
Almost every aircraft receives similar high-quality coverage of striking depth for such a diverse book. although coming from a “different pot of money” this also includes the development of SAC’s tanker fleet which also gets 34 pages of coverage including illustrations of some very elegant but none practical design exercises.
While the in-service aircraft themselves do not receive extensive coverage, if you have any interest in the current or past airlift inventory of the USAF over the last 50 years this book becomes a must buy as it covers the evolution of the tactical airlift culminating in the service debut of the modern USAF cargo/tanker aircraft leading to the aircraft that are in service today.
Also included throughout the volume are some original manufacturers color brochure paintings. They make for some very nice eye candy. Their inclusion here is a nice addition.
Overall, in terms of USAF cargo/airlift/tankers there is nothing to criticize about this book. The bibliography is extensive and probably around 40-50% original archival research containing new source material.
If you’re looking for modeling references or development of US Navy Carrier Onboard Delivery (COD) airlifters, look elsewhere. There are not enough details for modelers and the authors completely neglected the TBM-3R and TF-1/C-1 COD.
Recommended without reservation for anyone interested in cargo aircraft, USAF cargo and tanker aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Flight Into China Airspace 1910-1950





This book has been a real mixed bag. Some of the photographs are truly exceptional showing the unbelievable variety of aircraft and operator’s in China up until the arrival of the US Army’s 14th Air Force. The book is particularly well illustrated from 1931-1937 when the author worked in China while photographs for the other periods up to 1942 were provided by close acquaintances. Overall the text and photos provide an excellent record from the period mentioned above and from 1942 to 1945 when the author returned to China. The era from 1910 until 1931 is also a bit skinny. There are no pictures to be had after 1945.

Some pictures that did stand out (In no particular order, were single picture of a Savoia-Marchetti parked along side a Caproni in 1936, an I-16 next to a DC-2, a Vultee V-11, and a Curtiss CW-21.
Other unexpected bits and pieces included a few propaganda leaflets (3 American, 1 Japanese) a few approach plates, post flight interrogation debriefs. The six-page chapter on Soviet aid is also fairly well illustrated reasonably well fleshed out for its size.

Out of 219 pages, 112 pages cover the AVG and USAAF in China WWII with nothing after 1945, which means that 51% of the book covers five years out of 40. (Or for the math geeks, 51% covers of the book covers 12.5% of the years. Despite the title, the book effectively ends in 1945. But, interspersed throughout the book are little tidbits that will actually carry the reader past 1950. For example, Chapter VII; Commercial Aviation in China effectively ends in 1968 with the demise of CAT airlines
Errors include calling the Polikarpov I-16 the E-16, captioning a Kawasaki Hien Ki-61 (Tony) as license built German aircraft, and a photo of a high-speed pass captioned as a final approach.
The book is enjoyable, but, don't take it for more than what it is, a personal photo album that has been fleshed out. It is not a scholarly history per se of Flight in China 1910-1950.
For modelers there are four pages of B-24 nose art. (Regrettably sans aircraft serial number.) and a few other tidbits that would make the book a “nice to have” acquisition, but nothing to go out of the way for.
Moderately recommended for anyone interested in Chinese aviation, particularly the earliest years.
A qualified strong recommendation for those interested in the Chinese air war from 1932 and US Army Air Forces in China during WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 22, 2019)

This type of aircraft history is not usually on my acquisition list. However, with the Crowood volume selling for it's weight in silver this seemed like a nice budget book to stick one's toe into the Shackleton water so to speak.
Ms. Lake writes with obvious sensitivity about the RAF and her personnel and this shows in how she conveys the affection of the air and ground personnel towards the Shackleton. While not particularity heavy in terms of technical details, any one familiar with postwar RAF ops will find a bit to bite into.
Ms. Lake was fortunate to be able to tap into the memories of the aircrew and ground personnel especially those that participated in Aden (Yemen) and the other Gulf states as those operations are now, like the aircraft also fading from memory. Other operations such as the blockade patrols out of Madagascar opened up areas of RAF operations that are also probably relatively unknown. Overall, a world-wide operational area is covered with a fair amount of detail and filled in with anecdotes by the participating crews

The chapters covering the travails of the AEW conversion, crew training and operations will ring absolutely familiar to anyone who has operation in austere budgetary environment with senior officers who either don't understand the aircraft or do not support it.

Not recommended for modeler or nuts and bolts types. If you're looking for ASW reading, look elsewhere. Strongly recommended for those interested in RAF overseas operations and day to day life in the RAF from the late 1940's until 1991.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2019)

Got these two today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2019)

Great, indepth reviews. Thank you!

Tell me please, does the "American Secret Projects" book deal mostly with paper projects? Like how much is the book dedicated to project that at least got to the mockup stage or prototype?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2019)

A couple of more for the series...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 25, 2019)

Sweet scores Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great, indepth reviews. Thank you!
> 
> Tell me please, does the "American Secret Projects" book deal mostly with paper projects? Like how much is the book dedicated to project that at least got to the mockup stage or prototype?



Geez, now you're going to make me think as well? (You know how much trouble that gets me in around here.) The aircraft that flew get a decent amount of coverage. I'd guess probably around 35-45% of the book. 
Mock-up stage probably around 20%. The remaining being paper airplanes. 
That may sound excessive but remember, this is Vol I and until the J57 and T56 showed up, there really wasn't much choice in the way of turbine engines beyond the T34 and the J47. I expect Vol II to be a different mix as more bypass engines came on line and the USAF settled into more defined roles as budgets became more austere.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2019)

The latest in the series has a multi-page section on Mistel operations, some Ta 152 stuff, but mostly 190 and 109 info with some small entertaining diversions. Not my favorite of the series, and it appears they have upped the price, but always a good read with interesting facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2019)

Excellent......just awaiting my copy to arrive.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2019)

I figured you wouldn't be close behind or even ahead of me Wayne


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 30, 2019)

Just arrived today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks good Paul. How many pages?


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 30, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Looks good Paul. How many pages?



128 pages for this volume. If looking for info with pictures though not a lot of info. The Canadian aircraft book that I got couple of days ago currently going for less than 5 bucks with prime membership and free shipping and handling. It has 72 pages for a new book


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> I figured you wouldn't be close behind or even ahead of me Wayne


 
Hasn't arrived yet, but I know there is some good stuff in it.....i'll be patient.
and your's looks interesting too Paul.

My latest to arrive, been a long time coming......since Vol.3

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Hasn't arrived yet, but I know there is some good stuff in it.....i'll be patient.
> and your's looks interesting too Paul.
> 
> My latest to arrive, been a long time coming......since Vol.3
> View attachment 559353



Thanks Wayne, mainly has two to three pictures for each crashed aircraft in book. Though not a lot of details. Still useful for a modeler stand point


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2019)

456 pages of esoteric goodness!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 559697
> 
> View attachment 559698
> 
> 456 pages of esoteric goodness!


You are a bad influence.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 6, 2019)

The book has more pages than aircraft produced

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2019)

True.  

But a nice haul.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice Jim, it does look interesting!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2019)

Just like 60 pages in and wow, I didn't know how many different versions of this plane there was. My head hurts just trying to keep all the model numbers straight. Beautiful pictures also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2019)

To complete the set...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice one Jim.

Just won this, as new, for £10 and free shipping !

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 9, 2019)

great scores guys


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice one Terry! Let us know how you like it when it arrives amigo.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2019)

Will do Jim.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2019)

Another one to arrive, the third volume in the series.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## Airframes (Nov 12, 2019)

This arrived today, and looks brand new - not a mark anywhere, and looks like it's never been opened, so very pleased as I paid £10, with free shipping, and the RRP is £25.

Jim asked me my opinion, so I've posted a couple of rather poor pics of sample pages, but note that the quality of the actual printing, and colour, is *far* superior to that shown in my pics, under poor light conditions.
The book is A4 format, hard back with 160 pages including the index, and is in colour throughout, covering forty eight units of the 9th Air Force, with pics from the UK and on the Continent, location maps, some colour profiles and colour unit badges. The overall quality of the colour images is very good, with some really excellent "look like taken yesterday" examples, many spread across two pages.
The layout is the same as Roger Freeman's "8th Air Force in Colour", with photo captions describing the subject, personnel and location, with aircraft, locations and personnel featured, depending on the unit.
A goo companion to "8th AF in Colour", and my other 9th Air force reference, and well worth having.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks Terry! Great book and deal!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 15, 2019)

Been looking for this one for a while for a good deal and finally found one I was willing to pay. Lots of pictures and history on the Polish air-force. Covers from 1918-1939. Covers the combat operations of the Polish air force from 1921-1939 and was surprised to see it also cover's the Polish Naval Aviation and balloon forces. Covers some of the history of the squadrons , orders of battle, commanders and such. Should be an interesting book as I have nothing like it in English to compare it to.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2019)

Looks interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2019)

Good buys there Paul and Terry.

My Luftwaffe im Focus has arrived at my mate's shop so i should collect it Thursday or Friday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 19, 2019)

A surprisingly quick read, overall this is an excellent buy with interesting information that will be new to most readers. In particular, the table of operating units in chapter four give a pretty good idea of the number of units operating the P-39 while the unit histories provide ample coverage of the number of theaters where the Airacobra was employed.
The brief biographies of the Airacobra aces in chapter five were also interesting reading in that it enabled me to go back and look at Dmitriy Loza's book Attack of the Aircobra’s which covers Soviet Airacobra operations from August ’42 to May ‘45 ( https://www.amazon.com/Attack-Airacobras-American-AgainstGermany/dp/0700611401/r...) and be able to place faces names (Along with complete biographies.) to the classic Russian work on the P-39.
Chapters two and three which take up a sparse 28 pages and do provide a good background on the introduction and technical testing by the Soviet engineers and also makes for good reading. One area of surprise was the length of postwar Soviet service by both the P-39 and P-63 with chapter seven devoting six pages to postwar operations.
At the risk of sounding contradictory the book is so heavily illustrated and the font is large enough to make me question how much more detailed it would have been with say 1/3rd of the illustrations. My one other nit is the lack of an index. Given the number of units that flew the aircraft and the number of aces (64 pages, essentially 25% of the book is dedicated to the numerous aces.) yet in order to find a particular individual or a place you have to thumb page by page. Not good. Another questionable quirk was the P-63 chapter at 48 pages long is the same length as the three chapters that cover the introduction, testing and variant of the P-39 which had a much longer combat service and arguably more service testing.
For all of this book’s quirkiness, I really enjoyed it and consider it to be a cornerstone in my P-39/P-63 library. It is well illustrated, for the “train-spotters” there are comprehensive S/N listings, along with an ample number of color profiles to keep the modelers happy as well.
Highly recommended without reservation for anyone interested in the P-39/P-63, Soviet WWII aviation and modelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2019)

Mixed feelings about this one. On one hand it's the Connie, but on the other hand there are things pointed out in photos that I can't find, confusing or non-existent and some airframes are filmed from different angles and spread through the book. Annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2019)

Great scores guys, the P-39 is on my list of books to get. sad thing is list seems to keep growing and not shrinking

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2019)

This one came today and glad I did not pay a lot for it and pretty disappointed in it and hope when I really dig in to it that the reading it its better but browsing through it does not seem to. Very rarely do I right bad reviews but this one really disappointed me. There are no pictures of aircraft of any kind in the book. Most if not all of book is copied out of diaries on certain dates and from the look of it word for word. No details, Looks like the author did not add anything to the areas or details. Jumps from recon cars to artillery to some squadrons but all info very vague. Especially since it says on the cover through the eyes of the squadrons and flights of the RAF regiment. There is also no cross index any where that I have found yet of details of the enemy units that might have been encountered.

An example, The enemy attacked the flying field with 5 M.E. 109's and 2 Fw 190's dropping bombs and gunning ground installations ect and yes the ect is in the book. Unit guns opened fire, but no results, as the enemy was just out of range. That's it then jumps to another battle. Very vague for a researcher. Seems like half the book is on ground support diaries but just as vague.

Another example, Armored Car reconnaissance S/L Willington, with P/O Oswald and Sgt Pringle of area east and south east of the areodrone. Then drops to next paragraph says no incident and then next jumps to No 3 Rifle Flight (under command of F/O Hebb) arrived from base after refitting- part of rear echelon which landed in boats at Oran after being torpedoed in the STRAHALLEN.

My two cents on it so far is save your money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Great scores guys, the P-39 is on my list of books to get. sad thing is list seems to keep growing and not shrinking



As a stand alone, I'd rate it as okay. 
As far as the list? You b*stards have been a bad influence on me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> This one came today and glad I did not pay a lot for it and pretty disappointed in it and hope when I really dig in to it that the reading it its better but browsing through it does not seem to. Very rarely do I right bad reviews but this one really disappointed me. There are no pictures of aircraft of any kind in the book. Most if not all of book is copied out of diaries on certain dates and from the look of it word for word. No details, Looks like the author did not add anything to the areas or details. Jumps from recon cars to artillery to some squadrons but all info very vague. Especially since it says on the cover through the eyes of the squadrons and flights of the RAF regiment. There is also no cross index any where that I have found yet of details of the enemy units that might have been encountered.
> 
> An example, The enemy attacked the flying field with 5 M.E. 109's and 2 Fw 190's dropping bombs and gunning ground installations ect and yes the ect is in the book. Unit guns opened fire, but no results, as the enemy was just out of range. That's it then jumps to another battle. Very vague for a researcher. Seems like half the book is on ground support diaries but just as vague.
> 
> ...


 and  (In no particular order.)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2019)

bummer Paul, that's a pain when that happens, had the odd one that didn't please me too, thankfully we don't get bit too often.....

Another one to arrive in the post box..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 21, 2019)

Dang Wayne that one on my list as well. How is it


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2019)

Great stuff. So many wants, so little money.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 24, 2019)

First of several new Luftwaffe titles in the Casemate Illustrated series - features first person accounts, artworks, 200 photos, nice thick glossy paper and glossy card cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 25, 2019)

..latest Osprey arrived...copy courtesy the author as thanks for my contribution to chapter 5. Always nice to get a credit..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2019)

Nice one


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Dang Wayne that one on my list as well. How is it



It looks rather good...to me, flicking through it. After reading the other books by this author I'm sure it won't disappoint.

Couple of interesting new books Neil.

and my latest.....continues to be a brilliant series...!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 26, 2019)

Nice score Wayne


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 1, 2019)

Newest arrivals.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2019)

Cool Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 2, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Cool Paul.



Thanks Wayne the Baltic book is surprising, Lots of pictures of both Russian and German planes, pictures of pilots, maps, color profiles, and brief paragraphs on air units. Just shy of 400 pages. Should be an interesting read once I catch up to a few I have started already

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2019)

hear you man, got plenty of reading to do too.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2019)

Just arrived, five books, plus two more from Geo (Fubar 57) in PDF format.
As I needed to complete the Battle of Britain Combat Archive as published to date, I took advantage of a 'Black Friday' deal at Wingleader, and got the four volumes at 20% off, and free shipping.
The 'Mushroom' book on the F-5 is hard cover, brand new, and obtained at less than half price, again with free shipping. Being totally colour profiles, it's not quite what I expected, but worth having, especially at the price. A couple of page spreads are shown, to give an idea of the quality of the profiles. 
The final two, the Swiss F-5 and the F-16 book, were kindly provided by Geo, and are superb references - thanks again Geo, very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice scores there Terry


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2019)

Just got my copy today Wayne

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 7, 2019)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 563136


It seems very interesting!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Just got my copy today Wayne
> View attachment 563160



Good on Ya Paul.. just finished mine, a great read, thoroughly recommended series.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2019)

On its way:






“Mosquitos over Berlin” – the “little brother” has arrived | Chronicles of the Luftwaffe 1935 – 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Newest arrivals.
> 
> View attachment 562464


BTW,I particularly like the translations done by Mr. Bridge. He seems to get the idea across without reading like a bad impression of Tolstoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 9, 2019)

This was the 80th publication I have purchased from Mr. Ginter and found it somewhat disappointing.
With the first 22 pages dedicated to development and testing the aircraft there is a fair amount of development history, but nothing on the derivatives yet, it mysteriously includes the cockpit for the two-seater 98J-7 without any explanation.
There are some interesting paragraphs on flutter testing and some a few paragraphs relating to the problems that arise when testing the combination of a new engine in new airframe. But overall, the effort feels rather weaksauce in comparison to the typical Ginter publication. 
The balance of the book (Aside from a few brief sentences on the zero-length launch proposal) covers the Grumman attempts at foreign sales with the effort mostly focusing on the competition with the Lockheed F-104. (To his credit, Mr. Corwin does not
mention the bribery scandals which probably helped Lockheed get their sales.)
An explanation of the a few of the odd features such as the tandem dorsal carriage of the AIM-9 would have been appreciated.
Aside from a Japanese model in 1:138 released 60 years ago, this volume probably not be interest to modelers. While the development and sales anecdotes were entertaining to read, this monograph will probably only be of interest to the most die-hard fans of mid-50’s BuAer history or those fans of the Ironworks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 9, 2019)

A better than average NF volume, this monograph dedicates about 30 pages of print to the development of the aircraft through the Bureau of Inspection and Surveys and final developments. After that the pretty standard NF format applies.
The drawing chapter is very complete with plenty of pen and ink drawings of the cockpit, landing gear, landing gear wells, etc. Unusual illustrations of the engine bay and the tail section are included and could be of use to a serious modeler. There are two engine illustrations that appear to show that appear to illustrate the engine as a partially dressed QECA. Again, those could be interest to a modeler.
The Squadron history chapter is pretty standard Ginter fare, four pages are developed to Blue Angels and the final pages dedicated to gate guards and the sole bailment tiger. Within this chapter there are plenty of deployment pictures from the various sea-going squadrons. 
The last few pages are dedicated available models (Remember this monograph is twenty-two years old.) and some B&W profiles of various “Fleet Tigers”. The profiles will probably be of limited use. 
Strongly recommended for those interested in Naval aviation or modelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 14, 2019)

Recently in Obituaries V2 wrote of the passing of Noble Frankland, historian, Imperial War Museum curator and founder of Duxford and mentioned his autobiography. It is well worth the read and contains some insights for those of us who are amateur armchair historians. There is one example below and I will post another in the thread The airplane that did the most to turn the tide of the war. where he says why he believed that the P-51 deserves that title

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2019)

Decided to treat myself

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 14, 2019)

Fighters over France is great.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 15, 2019)

Great scores guys


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 15, 2019)

A few weeks ago Snautzer and Graeme posted pictures of the Taylor AeroCar. Well, this book had been on the incredible expanding wish-list for maybe, a decade? Gentlemen, thank you for getting me off TDC and ordering the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2019)

Interesting. Back in the '70s we were promised flying cars would be the norm now

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 25, 2019)

From the missus

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice !


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice one


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 27, 2019)

A Christmas present from the wife. As near as I can makeout, the author worked at DFS during 1935 to 1945. Many interesting pictures and with Google Translate (thanks Geo) you can get the jist of what he is writing (all in German).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2019)

Good stuff there Karl and Jim.


----------



## rochie (Dec 28, 2019)

Looks very interesting Jim


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2020)

You'll be multi-lingual in no time Jim

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Conslaw (Jan 2, 2020)

New book in my e-library is "Military Review" US Army Professional Journal, 1946. This is a free ebook. This particular volume is basically a recap of things learned during World War II. Military Review - Google Play 1500 pages. I suggest just opening it to a random page and start reading.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 4, 2020)

This book was purchased to augment the sparse library of books available on the Vultee Vengeance. And as such, fills an important niche.The depth of the operational histories by Mr. Smith is breathtaking considering the amount of research that had to be performed, the index alone is breathtaking in its scope of listing the aircrew from the various Commonwealth countries that flew the aircraft. The Indian squadron histories alone receive 94 pages which is phenomenal coverage for a little-known air force flying a little-known plane. While the RAF gets the lion’s share of the volume with 184 pages, there are 12 pages devoted to singular paragraphs of other operators.
The coverage given the Australian squadrons that saw combat and other operators is almost nil, and the author acknowledges it by referencing his book "Dive Bombers at War.". This chapter is almost an afterthought appendix in scope.
This book is a solid three stars per my reading preferences. To be honest, I stopped reading it page by page and will now only pick it up occasionally to skim through the chapters.
This book will be of zero interest to modelers or anyone one interested in the technical or maintenance aspects of the Vengeance.

However, this book is a five-star seminal record of operational combat histories of Commonwealth squadrons operating in the CBI. This book is strongly recommended for anyone interested in air warfare in the CBI, and, or the unit histories of the Commonwealth squadrons that served in the CBI.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 5, 2020)

A Surprisingly Fast And Enjoyable Read

This volume excels as a brief introduction to post WWII European Research Aircraft. The volume covers forty-five aircraft and their variants with just over 200 pages dedicated to the aircraft themselves. While it’s a great survey covering notable aircraft, by the nature of its brevity it’s going to leave many wanting more. Fortunately for readers who can read French there is an extensive bibliography listing the source material covering a page and half. For us English monolingual types? Not so much.

Which brings up the main reason to buy this book. There is a paucity of more technical or developmental history literature available on any of the French, Swedish, Swiss, or German aircraft covered in this volume in English. The authors selected a nice variety of aircraft to cover the important design trends over a 35+ year period. Mixed-power, Delta, swept, and variable-geometry aircraft are covered as well as the V/STOL experiments. This also includes a few proof-of-concept vehicles that were designed to explore the bottom end of the flight envelope as well.

Coverage of the aircraft is non-uniform. Some aircraft only getting three pages like the Sud Ouest SO M.2 to a few aircraft getting as many as twelve pages like the Nord 1500 Griffon I and Griffon II. There doesn’t appear to be much rhyme or reason, as some arguably important aircraft like the SAAB Draken proof of concept SAAB 210 only receives four pages even though it led to a production aircraft. Some aircraft have cutaways while others do not. The predominance of the cutaways is to be found with the British aircraft due to the excellent coverage provided by the contemporary British aviation periodicals of the time. The lack of cutaways for the other aircraft is disappointing. There are a few mistakes/typos with the conversion of metric to imperial units, but with the metric numbers right there, it’s not a glaring show killing error. Overall the book is an enjoyable read with pages disappearing quickly in your hands.

It can’t be recommended for modelers or the excessively technically minded.

But it is enthusiastically recommended for anyone looking for a technically competent overview of a European Aircraft development from post-World War II until the late ‘60’s. I will be buying volume II.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2020)

I was this many years old before I realized these are the same book, one in English the other in German.  Who knew?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2020)

I knew Flugzeug was the same as another English language one but couldn't remember which. Thanks for the warning


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 566011
> 
> I was this many years old before I realized these are the same book, one in English the other in German.  Who knew?


Wait until you've lost track and realize you've just bought a duplicate book.

Now you should have some fun and see which edition is better illustrated.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 6, 2020)

I didn't have to wait long:

I have two copies of Famous airplanes of the World No. 9(?) Junkers Ju 88... Found it while looked for the Schiffer copy of the Arado book! It's embarrassing to admit the I even use Librarything.


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I didn't have to wait long:
> 
> I have two copies of Famous airplanes of the World No. 9(?) Junkers Ju 88... Found it while looked for the Schiffer copy of the Arado book! It's embarrassing to admit the I even use Librarything.


I got killed buying a couple of the bantam paperbacks while TDY and remembering that I had them at home when staring to read them. Size, and different cover got me alont with probably desperately wanting something to read in the barracks.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2020)

Same here been burned a few times with duplicate books. Some I have sent back and others I have given to friends or sold back to Half price book store. I have one or two in both English and German as well and found out same book with just a different cover. Kind of sucks but what do you do.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 8, 2020)

Two newest arrivals for the library. Already finished reading the Pacific Adversaries and looking forward to Vol 2 to come out. Last I heard was April this year for Vol 2. As for Kens Men part two of the series of just browsing it does not disappoint looks to be just as good and of high quality as the rest of the series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2020)

Well done there Paul, have been wondering about the Eagles over the Pacific Series, what's it like?


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 9, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Well done there Paul, have been wondering about the Eagles over the Pacific Series, what's it like?



Honestly Wayne, I love the series. I have all his books. They are expensive but to me well worth it for the info that's in them. Below is a link to there web page. Click on the book your interested in and it has 4 to 5 scans of different parts of the books you can read to get an idea on weather you are interested or not. To me they are like Priens books. Lots of info and lots of photos. I cant wait till he finishes the Sun Setters and Grimm Reapers. Please feel free to ask more questions on these and I would be happy to try and answer or scan a page or two.

International Historical Research Associates | Current Projects

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Two newest arrivals for the library. Already finished reading the Pacific Adversaries and looking forward to Vol 2 to come out. Last I heard was April this year for Vol 2. As for Kens Men part two of the series of just browsing it does not disappoint looks to be just as good and of high quality as the rest of the series.
> 
> View attachment 566178


I suspect anything that Hickey writes is going to be top-notch. He's not prolific, but is excellent.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 12, 2020)

A Lot of Book in Just a Few Pages

Mr. Dildy hits one out the park. After looking at some of the titles he had published, I was afraid this was going to be another generalist’s overview of the air war over Korea. I could not have been more wrong.

Overall this is an extraordinary book with a lot of history packed into relatively few pages. After subtracting the 11 pages of bibliography and footnotes, the 14 pages of color aircraft plates and the two color maps you end up with just over 50 pages of well written text that is supported by an incredible level of footnoting from an extensive bibliography that includes a few US technical reports, the usual mix of English language books and a very large number translated Russian books.

Although it’s a bit bantam sized in terms of text the author covers the entire spectrum of the air war over Korea exceptionally well. You will find chapters covering fighter vs fighter, the night bombing, the North Korean Hecklers, etc. There is also fair amount of coverage given to the use of radar and GCI by both sides. Given the size of the book there are a few minor areas that catch short shrift such as the ROK Air Force. However, the writing covering the North Korean/Chinese/Russian politics and squadrons more than makes up for it.

Overall? Superlative book that only produced one little nit for me, on page 51 the author cites VMA-312 as averaging between 60-75 sorties per day while shipboard on a straight deck carrier with only 24 aircraft. Given the need to re-spot the aircraft before rearming and refueling, the need to perform maintenance, the need to leave station for underway replenishment while at sea, I find that number to be exceptionally high as a “daily sortie” rate. If it was a surge for a few days, that could make sense. Not as a sustained sortie rate.

The one nit aside, this is an extraordinary book for aviation history buff and modelers alike

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Honestly Wayne, I love the series. I have all his books. They are expensive but to me well worth it for the info that's in them. Below is a link to there web page. Click on the book your interested in and it has 4 to 5 scans of different parts of the books you can read to get an idea on weather you are interested or not. To me they are like Priens books. Lots of info and lots of photos. I cant wait till he finishes the Sun Setters and Grimm Reapers. Please feel free to ask more questions on these and I would be happy to try and answer or scan a page or two.
> 
> International Historical Research Associates | Current Projects



Thanks Paul, that is a great looking series......not cheap though based on the current exchange rate...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2020)

Picked this up in the discount section at Barnes & Noble, an American book chain mostly for the price. A good coffee table book I thought. Boy was I wrong. It consists almost entirely of large photographs and accompanying captions, which in and of itself is great, but it's the connection between the two that really wowed me. A nice portion of the captions relate the often sad events the future held for plane or crew or both. Juxtapose a smiling pilot with the fact that he would not finish the war. A B-29 flying the hump, later to be shot down in error by a Beaufighter. Paratroopers preparing the afternoon before D-day and being told 4 had less than 24 hours to live. A picture of 4 or 5 brand new Mossies and reading that only one survived the war... A book that graphically shows that cost of war in material and men. Pleasantly surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 15, 2020)

Just arrived today, been waiting a month and a half for this book to arrive from over sea's and looks to be a great add on to the first book in the series. This one covers the paint jobs of 22 different countries that flew the B-25 Mitchell in foreign service during WWII and after WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2020)

Not so much a new book in my library, but a pile of books out of my library, ready to go into the new bookcase.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice Terry. I will have to check out the pile closer when I get home


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Paul. That's just one lot. from the main book shelves that were sagging under the weight. Some new (to me) and some I've had for nearly sixty years !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jan 16, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Not so much a new book in my library, but a pile of books out of my library, ready to go into the new bookcase.
> 
> 
> View attachment 566791


Worked up a bit of a sweat moving that lot

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm not surprised - there's around 200kg of books there.
I might have them back on the shelves by April !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2020)

Picked this up pretty cheap. Older book but interesting. Been slowly adding more on the RAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 18, 2020)

Its a great book Paul. Get Vol. 2 when you can

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 18, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Its a great book Paul. Get Vol. 2 when you can



Thanks George and will do


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 18, 2020)

Interesting book that I have been looking for for a while. English and German. Thick pages = thick book. Included index below. Will try to update as I read through.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 24, 2020)

This book was previously recommended by someone here on the forum. (My apologies for not remembering who. I couldn’t find it during a search. *Please step-up and take credit for a solid recommendation*.)

An excellent introduction to a series of aircraft that are now relatively unknown outside of the countries that flew them. (Everyone knows the Spitfire stopped at the Mk V) The author gives a good start by devoting one hundred pages describing testing and the various marks including enough tables to give the reader an idea of the performance bestowed upon the airframe by the new engine along with the problems created by it as well. However, if you are looking for more technical details you will be disappointed. The author did decide to cover the last vestiges of the Spitfire by covering the Spiteful and Seafang with 9 pages. That chapter covers the development very well for being so brief. By way of illustration, there are twenty-four pages of photographs, but be aware they have all been published elsewhere are pretty well known. If your seeking new photographs, look elsewhere.

Operational use gets excellent coverage basically being divided up into chapters covering the V-1 campaign, the 2nd TAF in Europe and a surprise section of sixteen pages of text plus a map covering the postwar use of the spitfire in Malaysia. The combat use of the Spitfire by the Egyptians and the Israelis also gets a brief nod when the post-war use of the Spitfire in the Middle-East is covered.

The book finishes up with four appendixes covering specifications, aces, V-1 “aces”, losses and an index limited to flight personnel mentioned in the text.

Overall this is a solid non-technical story of the Griffon engine Spitfire’s. As a stand-alone book, it’s a solid 4-5-star effort for those disinclined to enjoy technical drawings or descriptions. It is an excellent companion volume to the Spitfire book by Morgan and Shacklady which is notoriously deficient in areas of Squadron use and operational history. This book proves the Spitfire didn’t end with the Mk IX!

The lack of illustrations, color illustrations and unique pictures means this book is not recommended for modelers. Nor is it worthwhile for the heavily technically minded. It is however and excellent foil to the books that are heavily illustrated by virtue of its well written history of the development and use of the Griffon Spitfires. Strongly recommended as an introduction to the later marks of the Spitfire/Seafire and anyone interested in their operational use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2020)

Did Caygill pass?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2020)

Some good purchases there Guys....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## rochie (Jan 28, 2020)

just ordered this, to help nail down the cammo on my MiG 29 build.

my subject is on the cover and it looks like it agree's with the advice i received from Wojtek, and that the Decal sheet is wrong !

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Did Caygill pass?


As far as I know he's still alive.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> As far as I know he's still alive.




Sorry. Thought someone associated with the "In the cockpit" series had passed...


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2020)

Just picked this one up from the half price book store. Been a while since I had been there. Cover really says it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2020)

Man that 1/2 price book store is the sh*t!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sorry. Thought someone associated with the "In the cockpit" series had passed...


I owe you the apology, I thought you were asking if liked the book. And my response was snarky.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2020)

No worries


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2020)

One of the guys at work saw this in a charity shop very cheap so bought it for me

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2020)

Good stuff Guys.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2020)

Those are the kind of books I grew up on.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2020)

Yip, bl🤬🤬dy brilliant book....appreciate the Canberra even more now!

Well worth getting for your library! 👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 10, 2020)

This was a purchase inspired by another forum member post a few months ago. 
An enjoyable book illustrated with multiple Taylor projects, including a few other roadable concepts, and covers a period of his design career at the NAF in Philadelphia. It was interesting so see that he was associated with the TDR-1 and the Glomb while assigned to the NAF.

Moving into the Aerocar, the technical development side gets less print than some might like, but is fairly well covered.
That particular shortcoming is more than made up for by inclusions of sidebar texts covering a pilot report, interest by the Ford Motor Company and from the perspective of a prospective dealer.

All iterations and design variations of the Aerocar are covered up to and including the Aerobus and the turbine powered Honda CRX. While briefly covered, any characteristics or specifications of the Model II are missing, and while not a flying car in itself represented the closest step to production achieved by any Taylor aircraft.
Also included was a brief chapter on other flying car concepts with Piasecki concepts getting a fair amount of print. Surprisingly the Gwinn Aircar and its development the Convair 111 are missing from this chapter.

Anyone with some Experimental Aircraft Association background will appreciate the coverage of the Coot and the IMP series of airplanes as well.

Overall this is a solid text on the Aerocar that has very few faults and is an enjoyable read. Highly recommended for anyone with an interest in roadable aircraft, the postwar golden age of light aircraft, or amateur built homebuilt aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 12, 2020)

About crashed RAF aircraft in the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice Marcel, couple of books I have picked up over the last few weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2020)

Sweet Paul...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 13, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Sweet Paul...



Thanks Wayne!!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 15, 2020)

Never heard of this book till I saw it. For 5 bucks I had to have it since I love bombers. Hope its a good read.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 18, 2020)

For 5 Bucks it doesn't hurt the pocket......

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Feb 29, 2020)

This is another purchase because of a thread here. I went to go look and.....the book was missing. 

Bought to replace a missing volume this is pretty much a standard NF with one noticeable exception. The author uses 22 pages to explain the contemporary philosophies and issues to explain why Navy became interested in a liquid cooled engine along with an epilogue covering what happened with liquid cooled engines and the Navy after the XFL-1 was disposed of.

Overall for your 56 pages you do get an excellent overview of shipboard fighter procurement from 1937 to 1940. Interspersed throughout are a few tables and performance graphs that are pretty interesting and may open a few eyes to the actual altitude and speed performance of the XFL-1.

There are plenty of high-quality photographs for the modelers and the nuts and bolts types along with sufficient text covering the development and flight testing. One aspect that’s missing here compared to the average NF series is the lack of technical drawings that are generally reproduced from various BuAer/NavAir sources. In this case the photographs are more than likely adequate for modelers.

For the modelers, one minor flaw (not the fault of the author.) is the panel shot on page 33 is missing the tach below the vertical speed indicator and the clock. The photos on the following page show the tach in both photo’s and the clock in one photo. 

This is a profusely illustrated, excellent history of the XFL-1 that is recommended without reservation for anyone interested in Naval Aviation, and modelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 3, 2020)

This volume also came up missing during my search for the Bell XFL-1 book. 

Published 12 years before the F-14 sunset the and now a 26 year old book, this volume still stands as an excellent description of the first twenty years of service of the F-14 and really just starts getting into the late development of the Air to Ground mission which had been latent in the AWQ- 9 since the beginning.

Since the author was involved in the program there’s a lot of “I was there, did that, done that” stories on how the airplane was developed and modified in service which is okay, as Admiral Gillcrist had plenty to brag about.

This is not a “operational history” per se, but does cover operational use of the F-14 and pretty much predicted how the F-14 would end. (Cheney and the -18 mafia.) Interestingly enough the chapters covering the ‘91 Gulf and Red Sea operations pretty much forecast the events over AFG later vis-à-vis the F-18 and combat range.

Admiral Gillcrist also glosses over (By not mentioning them.) some of the quality problems from both Grumman and Pratt Whitney that persisted up to late 80’s as well some decisions made by the Navy TF30 Program Manager’s that adversely affected the ability of the TF30 to make it’s guaranteed 750 Hour Hot Section Interval. 

The final chapters cover what could have been with the Tomcat 21, future concepts, a brief chapter on the future of Naval Aviation and a bit on the (then) future F-18E which has nothing in common with the F-18C except for the rivets. The Admiral was correct in his predictions as the F-18E didn’t have nearly the legs or the payload of the F-14 which was 23 years older. 

As a personal aside? He gets a few dates and places wrong. But there’s nothing that is serious and detracts from the book. (A few that stood out for me personally were the transition end dates for VF-31 and VF-202 and the Post PPC481 static military thrust and weight ratings for the TF-30 are different inflight and on the deck. Admiral Gillcrist only used the military thrust with the 9th stage bleeds open.)

Well-illustrated with various “action photographs, detail photographs useful for modelers are conspicuous by their absence in this book. Modelers would probably be well served to avoid this one. Highly recommended as an introduction to the F-14 and its introduction and operations in the fleet up to about 1993-1994. 

Because I mention quality issues with Grumman, I'm going to post a companion review on a book written by a former Grumman CEO as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Enjoyable Read, Questionable Accuracy
Real mixed feelings on this one. Some editing issues aside as a transcribed "oral history" of Grumman from the perspective of an Officer of the Company I felt that the story was pretty readable. I enjoyed reading the non-F-14 related stories and as retired navy recognized some of the navy related events from a then contemporary view.
However, some recollections by Mr. Skurla directly contradicted my 13 years of experience with the F-14 and distantly the A-6 and E-2. They completely soured me on the book.
For example, his comments about the number and quality of the Grumman Field Service Reps? I saw no more than two airframe reps during my seven years of sea-time/deployments. However, in his defense, our Wing E-2C radar FSR was extremely proactive and could always be found in either the IM-3 or VAW maintenance spaces.
The drive for quality/acceptance by the navy? We sent several brand new F-14s back to the factory in 1985 after finding bolts lying around the turtle-back where they were right next to the flight control torque tubes. I found cigarette butts in the wing-tip fuel pick-up screens.
I served on both coasts and Texas with three F-14 squadrons, seven AIMD departments and four ships, so I don't believe my perception is limited by limited geographical/professional exposure.
My other criticism is speculation on my part. How could somebody in his position be so ignorant of, or unable to control some of the people or events described within the book? It left me with the feeling that perhaps Mr. Skurla saw in the book an opportunity to revise history in his favor. (It's nothing more than a feeling on my part and certainly no more than a human foible on the part of Mr. Skurla if it's in fact true.)
I'm glad I purchased the book. But, not recommended

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 4, 2020)

Normally I don't post modern stuff but today I got these two at the half price book store. The Tuskegee airmen for me and the other one for my son who is an avid jet fan and has a small library of his own. Hopefully he will happy with the new addition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2020)

Good and cheap!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2020)

Good stuff Guys.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2020)

Should have posted this a while back......Birthday Present from the Boss Lady......

and grabbed the second one the other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Should have posted this a while back......Birthday Present from the Boss Lady......
> 
> and grabbed the second one the other day.
> 
> ...


Add four more to the list.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 16, 2020)

Nice Wayne, got the first one, Its a good read. Second one is not supposed to be released in the states till June.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2020)

Been intrigued by this one for some time, and managed to find a hardback copy at half price.
Could be interesting ................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice one Terry


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2020)

Please let us know if it is bunk or not.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2020)

"An" Historical Cover Up??


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 17, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> "An" Historical Cover Up??



Hi Fubar,

Yeah, it's some sort of Brit thing. My mom was from Yorkshire and my dad a Scot, so all the books sent by my relatives had Brit spellings and syntax - really screwed me up for the first few years in Connecticut's public schools! (My teacher flipped out when I sang the lyrics to "God save the Queen" when she played "America" on the piano -- my mom loved it though!) Then there was the extra "u" on colour, etc.

So yeppers, _an_ history, _an_ hotel, _an_ hotdog, whilst I think of it....

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 17, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> So yeppers, _an_ history, _an_ hotel, _an_ hotdog, whilst I think of it....



Only if you're posh. Where I come from, it was a history, a hotel, a hotdog, while I was thinking of it. Then again, I'm as common as muck.





Dana Bell said:


> Then there was the extra "u" on colour, etc.



Brit's don't have an extra 'u' in colour....Americans have one less, though!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 17, 2020)

Brit's don't have an extra 'u' in colour....Americans have one less, though! [/QUOTE]

Now I understand that old love song -- "I'll be missing U..."

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 17, 2020)

If I'd used "whilst" when I was at school, I'd have been beaten up!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2020)

It would be spoken as "an 'istorical cover up" although rarely is !

I'll let you know Jim. 
Started in on it, and the first quarter or so, deals with the background to, and the invasions of Holland, Belgium, Norway and Denmark, and the use of 'Brandengurgers', and has now moved on to the development and installation of Britain's RDF (radar) chain, presumably 'setting the scene' for what's to come.
Having read about so-called German landings, and recently watched a documentary on the subject, I have doubts about any convincing 'new' evidence, but I'll keep an open mind until finishing the book.
Martin Bowman is a well-known and generally respected historian / author, so it'll be interesting to see his views.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Like too many other recent purchases, another thread here on the forum motivated me to find more books on the British Big 3 WWII bombers. While volumes on the Lancaster are easy to find, for the Lancaster’s bridesmaids, the Halifax and Stirling the search is bit harder.
So, having found a volume by Victor Bingham, this was a no-brainer as he authored books that always stand as brilliant single volume introductory books on the subject aircraft or engines. This is a good, solid four-star book.
I was surprised to see the landing gear and hydraulics got a chapter on their own, but was pleased as, because as an American the visually complex, over-sized, bridge like landing gear of these bombers (Particularly the Stirling) has always mystified me. Regrettably the chapter failed to really provide an explanation. (I assume it was to provide a favorable angle of attack for grass runways and to facilitate loading the long, shallow bomb-bay preference of the RAF.
Other chapters in no particular order include development, testing, production, operations, transport variants and postwar use.
As a former Halifax crew-member, the author openly states his affection for the airplane and defends it vigorously against the Lancaster and argues against its reputation as the second best of the two.
This is an excellent stand-alone volume on the Halifax and would also be a useful companion volume to an operational history or to a color monograph produced for the modeling market. Overall, the book shows its age as there literally nothing here for the modeler.
Modelers should ignore this book while it’s recommended for anyone interested in British WWII Bomber development, the Halifax or Halifax operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 24, 2020)

Newest arrivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 24, 2020)

While our modelers have their "shelf of doom" or their "stash", I'd bet the readers have their "backlog of books shelf". Mine is now two books short as I finished this one and "A MiG-15 to Freedom" so far this week.





This volume serves as both an excellent history of the F-107A itself and as modeler's guide in search of a model.
Well-illustrated, the author has included excepts from the flight test through disposition and display of each aircraft in addition to the usual Ginter formatting of development and technical illustrations. The coverage of the loss to the F-105 will undoubtedly rankle fans of both aircraft, but the truth of the matter is the F-105 was capable of carrying more ordnance and probably by virtual of the intake design had greater growth potential for a second crewman or additional equipment.
Since this is an older Legends volume dating to 2002 and before Ginter discovered color some modelers will be disappointed should the old Trumpeter kit be re-released or perhaps a modern 1/48th kit is released.
Highly recommended for anyone interested in the aircraft whether out of technical curiosity, interest in the F-107A program itself, and modelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2020)

Bought this looking for more information on armed 247Y for China...same two pictures as on the internet. Bummer, but the text is a keeper.




Will have to brush up on my Italian (google translate)! Many awesome pictures. Needed this one for the series.




Bought for NEI Air Force markings and low and behold it was written buy our own Jim Maas! Lovely article, any updates Jim?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 31, 2020)

Sweet Jim


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 575652
> 
> Bought this looking for more information on armed 247Y for China...same two pictures as on the internet. Bummer, but the text is a keeper.
> View attachment 575653
> ...


The book on the 247 isn't bad.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 31, 2020)

No, it appears very good. Just bought it for the wrong reason. Seems quite through with plenty of side anecdotes. I like that.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardlydank (Apr 1, 2020)

Just got this book

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2020)

MMP book are usually well done. Let us know what you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2020)

Good stuff MMP books are pretty good.

Snapped up some more goodies I see Paul...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff MMP books are pretty good.
> 
> Snapped up some more goodies I see Paul...



Yeah Wayne could not resist LOL. Hopefully if mail runs smooth in a couple of weeks I will have a new one. Been waiting for this one to come down in price for a while and finally pulled trigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2020)

Recent arrivals. Very happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 6, 2020)

Sweet Jim


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2020)

Done good there Jim.....

latest for me....

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2020)

Nice one Wayne.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2020)

Newest arrival, so far does not disappoint. Quite a few pictures I have not seen. Hope to study more in detail this weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Newest arrival, so far does not disappoint. Quite a few pictures I have not seen. Hope to study more in detail this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 577332
> View attachment 577333


His books have consistently improved from his IL-2 book. They are all books I would happily keep on my shelf.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2020)

That looks interesting Paul...


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> His books have consistently improved from his IL-2 book. They are all books I would happily keep on my shelf.




I don't have his IL-2 book but do have a couple that he has wrote as pictured below. 

Wayne, its really is a pretty interesting book if you can find it for a decent price.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 14, 2020)

Not sure if you seen this one either Jetcal but if looking for another book on the IL-2 I recommend this one if you can find it. This one I have in my library as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 14, 2020)

How is that "Soviet Bombers of the Second World War"? Literally saw that come up on a suggestion for me and was seriously considering buy a copy. What do you think?


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> How is that "Soviet Bombers of the Second World War"? Literally saw that come up on a suggestion for me and a few s seriously considering buy a copy. What do you think?



Its got a lot of interesting things Jim, Gives brief descriptions of the different versions of the aircraft built and such. Profiles in aircraft size relations to each other. I can scan a couple of pages when I get home from work this afternoon to give you and idea what I mean. It's peaked my son as he found more than a few interesting things in it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks and please do.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2020)

Here you go Jim, this just touches the surface of some of the stuff it covers. Two different pages one on medium bombers and the other on dive bombers. Book is 350 pages long hard cover.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 15, 2020)

Another page at random. Hope it helps


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice! Thanks! I'm sold. (You had me at experimental...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Not sure if you seen this one either Jetcal but if looking for another book on the IL-2 I recommend this one if you can find it. This one I have in my library as well.
> 
> View attachment 577445


It's one my list. Secondary market price is about $140.00 USD. My window purchase opportunity window has closed.


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> I don't have his IL-2 book but do have a couple that he has wrote as pictured below.
> 
> Wayne, its really is a pretty interesting book if you can find it for a decent price.
> 
> View attachment 577444


Here is my Amazon review on the IL-2:
This book is as the author describes a decent balance for modelers and "historians". The color plates and general history of the aircraft are a real treat. However, as a "history" with a bent towards the "technical" kinda' reader, I was really let down by the lack of technical descriptions in the type of detail that I prefer.
Even with the with weakness this book has terms of my reading preferences I will buy the two other volumes Mr. Moore has authored while I continue to purchase additional books on the IL-2.
(Mr. Moore does conveniently provide a list of additional IL-2 titles.)
If you have a general interest the IL-2 or need some color schemes, this book is a worthy purchase.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 16, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> It's one my list. Secondary market price is about $140.00 USD. My window purchase opportunity window has closed.



Never close it jetcal, keep monitoring it. I have had many of a book I wanted and they were that price and then years later find it for say 20 bucks at a used book store or even online. You never know

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2020)

Finally found this one for sale at (at least) the original price, got killed on shipping but what price love?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 16, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 577636
> 
> View attachment 577637
> 
> Finally found this one for sale at (at least) the original price, got killed on shipping but what price love?



Nice Jim, I wish we could find more info on these type of aircraft in english


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2020)

True! The photo captions are Polish/English so that's a start.


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Never close it jetcal, keep monitoring it. I have had many of a book I wanted and they were that price and then years later find it for say 20 bucks at a used book store or even online. You never know


I still check online. The R4360 book took yeeaaarrs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 16, 2020)

A Nice Modelers Reference and Introduction to the Naval T-33.

Pretty standard fare for an early Naval Fighters monograph. Fourteen pages are devoted to development and even those pages are predominantly taken up by photographs. There is some coverage of the changes needed to make the T2V carrier compatible, if you’re looking for some meat on the development of the aircraft for the Navy, you’ll just have to make do with a few bones. The rest of the volume are some technical details lifted from various NavAir manuals followed by unit histories. 

With a production run of 150 aircraft this is not a mainstream USN aircraft and this volume will only be of limited interest to the most die-hard fan of naval aircraft. (Consider the youngest pilots that flew them are around 80 years old.) One interesting aspect of this volume is even with later photo’s taken as late as 11/69 there is not a single “modern” aircraft in the photo’. Plenty of S-2’s, A-1’s, F8’s, etc., but nothing like a C-130 or F-4 in the background of any photograph.

Assuming another model of the Seastar is produced this book remains an excellent modelers reference. Recommended for anyone with an interest in obscure USN Aircraft, US Navy VT Squadrons, Unit and base hacks and as mentioned earlier for modelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Badly In Need Of An Updated Revision.

Published in 1987 this volume neatly slices the complete USN service life of the T-2 Buckeye in half. It's missing everything from 1987 up through retirement from the VT Squadrons as part of the NFO training pipeline in 2008 until it’s final retirement from the USN from the Naval Test pilots School in 2015. (A chapter on civilian warbird Buckeyes would be interesting as well. 

About 1/3 of the monograph is dedicated to technical development of the aircraft along with the typical Ginter treatment of technical details that will be of interest to modelers or the technically minded. Regrettably with this volume, close ups of the landing gear, wheel wells and speed brake areas are noticeably absent. With the newer kits available in 1/48 scale this is now a serious omission.

A couple of nice surprises were coverage of the tactical use of the aircraft, the supercritical wing contract and the inclusion of stall and spin characteristics on the VF-126 unit page.

Not recommended for modelers and only moderately recommended for anyone interested in the T-2, or USN VT Squadrons of the era.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 17, 2020)

This was a bit of a disappointment as it was more of a history of the personalities, finances and social aspects of the company than any real history of the company and its technical accomplishments. Had Amazon been publishing the reviews from its overseas branches at the time that I bought the book, I probably would not have bought it. Recommended for anyone who has strong ties to Rotol, British Messier or Dowty prior to 1990. Anyone looking for a technical history should look elsewhere. Not recommended.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2020)

An interesting bit of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2020)

Sweet score Jim


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 577988
> 
> View attachment 577989
> 
> ...


Let me know if you want to trade. My listing is on Library Thing.


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 19, 2020)

A MiG-15 to Freedom: Memoir of the Wartime North Korean Defector Who First Delivered the Secret Fighter Jet to the Americans in 1953 by Kum-Sok No

Bought more for the narrative of his early life under Japanese occupation and the first few years under Kim Il-sung, the book is interesting more for his early pre-defection life and post defection activities than any actual descriptions of his in-service life and flying the MiG in combat. 

The aspects of immediate post-defection life for Mr. No are covered in a honest and forth right manner including some of his disappointments, questions about the professionalism of one his interrogators and his overall adjustment to being cut loose on his own.

There is a minimal amount of coverage of his combat flights with the MiG as he describes the destruction of the North Korean Air Force including the executions of failed leaders. His narrative is consistent with what the authors described in:
Fury from the North: North Korean Air Force in the Korean War, 1950-1953 by Douglas C. Dildy and
Red Wings over the Yalu: China, the Soviet Union, and the Air War in Korea by Xiaoming Zhang

Recommended as a narrative of the air war over North Korea, Highly recommended as human interest story.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 19, 2020)

This is an older CanAV volume that is now essentially pushing 40 years old and a very typical effort by Mr. Millberry. Great in-depth coverage with excellent photographic coverage of the aircraft. I was very pleased with the technical descriptions and the amount of space devoted to development.
This is a great volume for anyone with an interest in post-war commercial aviation, the DC-4, Canadian aviation etc. Given when it was written and the access to the various personalities, this volume will probably remain the essential work on the DC-4M. (Outside of this and similar specialized aviation interest websites, I can't imagine there is a lot of interest in the airplane.)
Highly recommended.





(MY next book is the one by Floyd on the Avro Canada C102.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 20, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Let me know if you want to trade. My listing is on Library Thing.



My "library" is on Librarything also


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 20, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 577988
> 
> View attachment 577989
> 
> ...



That's quite a score. I have a copy of it (in fact, I provided a few snippets of info to Peter Boer). It's my go-to reference for the ML-KNIL...although, in fairness, there are probably few people on the planet who actually want/need such a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2020)

Just finished reading this informative book. The author is a friend of mine and has been involved in running air shows for many years, including the London International Air Show back in the 70s and into the 90s.
He self published this book, the first of 4 volumes.







Tom previously wrote

Amazon product


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 22, 2020)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Just finished reading this informative book. The author is a friend of mine and has been involved in running air shows for many years, including the London International Air Show back in the 70s and into the 90s.
> He self published this book, the first of 4 volumes.
> 
> View attachment 578335
> ...



Nice one Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2020)

Just arrived - brand new, and a little over half price.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice Terry


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 24, 2020)

I've been on a bit of a WW1 kick lately and picked up the following books to feed my habit. The 2 Peter Barton volumes are weighty tomes providing contemporary panoramic and other photographs of these 2 infamous battles while "Before Endeavours Fade" is THE book to buy when visiting the Western Front sites:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Just arrived - brand new, and a little over half price.
> 
> 
> View attachment 578629


Just poking a bit of fun, but isn't a book on Blenheim squadrons a bit in consistent with the sub-title "aircraft of the aces"?


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 25, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Just poking a bit of fun, but isn't a book on Blenheim squadrons a bit in consistent with the sub-title "aircraft of the aces"?



But it's not an "Aircraft of the Aces" volume. It's simply "Blenheim Squadrons".


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2020)

It is slightly odd, but then, there were some outstanding feats by Blenheim crews, both bomber and fighter versions, including the awards of VCs
It was a Blenheim that carried out the very first RAF operation during WW2, a recce to Wilhemshaven - just one hour and three minutes after war had been declared on September 3rd, 1939, and Blenheims which carried out the first attack on Germany the following day.
Slightly disappointed with this particular volume, as it was ordered from a dealer on Amazon, under the normal Osprey title - the copy I received is the abridged version, 69 pages instead of 106, published by Osprey in conjunction with Del Prado, as part of a promotional package. It's still worth having though, and covers what I was looking for.


----------



## jetcal1 (Apr 26, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> But it's not an "Aircraft of the Aces" volume. It's simply "Blenheim Squadrons".


Must have been the sub-title in the header.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 26, 2020)

Maybe "Aircraft of the Ace". According to the book "Aces High" 29 victory ace John Robert Daniel 'Bob' Braham scored his first victory in one while flying a night mission on 24/25 Aug. 1940. Trying to find out what he shot down.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 27, 2020)

Osprey did do an Aircraft of the Aces volume that included the Blenheim, Defiant and Havoc. The book Terry bought just describes Blenheim operational use. I have both volumes.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2020)

The book I ordered was supposed to be as shown below. Same basic cover, but no "Aircraft of the Aces" in the title, should be "Combat Aircraft" series, and more pages, plus the 'extra'pages indicated.
Note also that the one I received shows "Belenheim*s* Squadrons", not "Blenheim Squadrons". Content is basically the same, but not as comprehensive, and I suspect the colour profiles are fewer.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 27, 2020)

Its a shame they couldn't send up more Belenheim Squadrons during the BoB, could have been over a lot sooner


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you for the recommendation

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2020)

How I ended up with this one is kind of weird. Order from company X for a ridiculously low price, a few days after that the order was cancelled by the vendor (I figured they did a search and saw how much the book is going for and decided against selling it). Ok so back to square one I thought, I'll keep an eye out to see if another one pops up, when low and behold this book arrives. Confused but happy I look to see if I had reordered a copy from somewhere else and just didn't remember...nope. Cool I'm thinking now, free book! Go to start reading it...can you see what's "wrong" with it? It's the French language edition! Oh well, a free book is a free book, I can still look at the pictures and there is always Google translate!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2020)

Time to learn your "le's" and "la's" Jim


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2020)

Don't have to with the info you gave me!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 2, 2020)

Nice Jim.


----------



## s1chris (May 2, 2020)

Spitfire, A very British Love story - John Nic





I’ve just finished this one. Great book written today using interviews and the stories of veterans. Sadly some never made it to see the book published.

A great read taking you through the history of the Spit in WW2 through the stories and accounts of the guys and girls that flew them, with a little bit of tech information thrown in where relevant.

Can’t recommend it enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2020)

Well, it was cheap and cheerful....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2020)




----------



## buffnut453 (May 4, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, it was cheap and cheerful....
> 
> View attachment 580080



Hmmm....I'd be interested to learn whether that volume is any good. One of my relatives flew Brisfits in 1918 but he was never an ace (as far as I can tell, he never had an air-to-air engagement). Like others in this series, I suspect the emphasis is on the aircraft flown by the aces and so the odds of anything being of relevance to my relative's unit is slight at best.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2020)

....another cheapish one!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2020)

Aaannd yet another cheap and cheerful book, for a handful of pennies!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Hmmm....I'd be interested to learn whether that volume is any good. One of my relatives flew Brisfits in 1918 but he was never an ace (as far as I can tell, he never had an air-to-air engagement). Like others in this series, I suspect the emphasis is on the aircraft flown by the aces and so the odds of anything being of relevance to my relative's unit is slight at best.



It's not too bad, just like other Osprey books in the same style, it's a good start! 
Just picked up another Bristol F. 2b book, from amazon, for £5.99 and 112 pages if I remember correctly


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 13, 2020)

In French, but most if not all the pictures are new to me so I am very happy. An expensive book, but worth it I think. If this is ever offered in English I'll kick myself though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 13, 2020)

Great score. Always liked the yellow and red markings applied to the Vichy French aircraft, almost as much as I was appalled by Vichy policies). 

My guess is that it won't be released in English...but it still sounds like a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## Micdrow (May 13, 2020)

Nice one Jim


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2020)

Great score there Jim.

This arrived today, and a hefty tome it is, weighing 5 pounds !
Hardback, with over 400 photos, eight pages of colour profiles, and 654 printed pages, it can be classed as 'The Bible' on the Blenheim.
I've been looking out for a copy for some time, but they normally go for anywhere between the retail price of £35 up to in excess of £100, so I was extremely pleased to find this 'as new' copy for just £14. Looking at its condition, I suspect it is unused, probably excess or bankrupt stock, as it is crisp, clean and looks unopened. I'm a very happy chappy - even if my wrists do hurt trying to hold it !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 13, 2020)

Good catch Terry. It's a great book...and a big improvement over the first edition.


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2020)

Sure is an impressive book - just got to find the strength to hold it, so that I can start reading !


----------



## Micdrow (May 13, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> Good catch Terry. It's a great book...and a big improvement over the first edition.



Humm, interesting buff, I have the first edition. What are some of the changes if I might ask 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2020)

Updated and with 700 revisions, based on more recently available files / info than was available when first published in 2002. This edition published 2005.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 13, 2020)

Edition 2 includes much more comprehensive detail on the individual airframe histories, and covers a broader swath of operational usage. It also has a wider selection of images.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2020)

And it's also bl**dy heavy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 13, 2020)

LOL Terry and thanks guys for the feed back


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2020)

Terry! Nice! I was wondering why mine was so inexpensive...volume 1


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2020)

I've seen copies of the first edition advertised at over £100 ($121 US ).


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 15, 2020)

Hello guys, new poster and aviation book collector. Expanding my library from war land and sea to the air.
I just picked up a 1st edition copy of Warner’s The Bristol Blenheim for $25 USD in very nice shape. Good deal or should I have held out for a second edition? I enjoy reading y’all’s (I’m from the south) book recommendations!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2020)

That's about what I paid, so yeah. But I understand that the 2nd edition is significantly better in many respects.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2020)

Airframes said:


> I've seen copies of the first edition advertised at over £100 ($121 US ).



I should make a business of buying all the first editions over here and set you up to sell them over there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2020)

Some great purchases guys...!


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 17, 2020)

Do you guys have B-17 book suggestions? I have Freeman’s B-17 Flying Fortress book and was looking to add another to my collection full of great content.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2020)

A B-24 book selection, yes, but a B-17 book selection, no. Not that there are not good B-17 books out there, it'sjust that none jump out at me right now. Will keep thinking though...


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2020)

The latest in the series I guess. Been thumbing my way through it and have been enjoying the trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 17, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> A B-24 book selection, yes, but a B-17 book selection, no. Not that there are not good B-17 books out there, it'sjust that none jump out at me right now. Will keep thinking though...



What are your top B-24 picks?


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2020)

*The B-24 Liberator: A Pictorial History Hardcover – June 1, 1976*
by Allan G. Blue (Author)

and Consolidated Mess
https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/javascript:void(0)


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 17, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> *The B-24 Liberator: A Pictorial History Hardcover – June 1, 1976*
> by Allan G. Blue (Author)
> 
> and Consolidated Mess
> https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/javascript:void(0)


Thanks. Will be watching for a (reasonable) copy of Consolidated Mess.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2020)

Great book, thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 17, 2020)

Waiting for the sequel.


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Do you guys have B-17 book suggestions? I have Freeman’s B-17 Flying Fortress book and was looking to add another to my collection full of great content.



Depends on what you are looking for. The mechanical side and history of the machine or squadrons, markings and such? Currently at work but post a few I have that you might find interesting. 

Thanks Paul


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 18, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. The mechanical side and history of the machine or squadrons, markings and such? Currently at work but post a few I have that you might find interesting.
> 
> Thanks Paul



Hello Paul,

I’m more interested in the history and quality photographs although I may get into modeling down the road with my son. 

Steve


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> I’m more interested in the history and quality photographs although I may get into modeling down the road with my son.
> 
> Steve




Morning Steve,

I have both of these. Both are good on history and different models with pictures though me personally prefer Peter M Bowers even though its older. It has quite a few more pictures of the early years of the B-17 and well I prefer the 8x11 roughly pages over the 6x9 roughly pages. Both cover from beginning of the B-17 to post war usage. Both can be found for a decent price yet. Hope it helps

All the best
Paul

Amazon product

Amazon product

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2020)

I haven't been reading much as of late with airventure shut down this year and most museums so far I have just not had the desire to read as much. Picked this one up a while back that has some interesting things in it. Picture from books as never new the Japanese did something like this. Below is book 2, I don't have book 1 yet but may order it yet.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 18, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Morning Steve,
> 
> I have both of these. Both are good on history and different models with pictures though me personally prefer Peter M Bowers even though its older. I has quite a few more pictures of the early years of the B-17 and well I prefer the 8x11 roughly pages over the 6x9 roughly pages. Both cover from beginning of the B-17 to post war usage. Both can be found for a decent price yet. Hope it helps
> 
> ...




Thank you for the recommendations, Paul. Will look into those.


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Thank you for the recommendations, Paul. Will look into those.



No problem


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 18, 2020)

Got this one today. Looks to be a fantastic book and a five pounder!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2020)

This came today and is supposedly signed by all three involved in its creation. I don't know, I wasn't there.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 19, 2020)

B-17 Books. I think you can't go wrong with Martin Bowman




​The Crowood Series of aviation books are good too









​

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2020)

Always wondered about those Crowood books.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 19, 2020)

Ordered today, will have by the end of the month.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 19, 2020)

Moving to the MTO now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 20, 2020)

Great stuff guys


----------



## Micdrow (May 20, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> This came today and is supposedly signed by all three involved in its creation. I don't know, I wasn't there.



Very cool Jim


----------



## Hardlydank (May 20, 2020)

Over 200 pages

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 20, 2020)

I’m getting very good at meeting the post office outside so my wife doesn’t see all of the books 😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Very cool Jim



Thanks bud

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 20, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> I’m getting very good at meeting the post office outside so my wife doesn’t see all of the books 😂


I just have them delivered to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2020)

I'm a sucker for "New Expanded Editions".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## WJPearce (May 23, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I'm a sucker for "New Expanded Editions".



<sigh> I see that this book has 56 additional pages compared to the 2010 version. Do you happen to have the 2010 version? I'm trying to figure out if I NEEEEEED to buy this book again. I am wondering if it is 56 pages of good stuff, or 2 pages of good stuff and 54 pages of filler. I don't know why I bother, I'm sure i will get it at some point. I seem to have quite a few original and expanded editions from Yefim Gordon. I guess that proves that I am a sucker for "New Expanded Editions" too.


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (May 26, 2020)

Wayne I finally got my hands on the Pacific Adversaries Vol two. Two looks to be just as good as one if not better. Betting you got your copy read already LOL. The B-17 mushroom book picked up on a whim as it was 50 percent off new.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 26, 2020)

Which book is #1 on everyone’s wish list right now?


----------



## Micdrow (May 27, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Which book is #1 on everyone’s wish list right now?



Probably would be a good idea to ask this question in a new thread. 

Many thanks 

Paul


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 27, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Probably would be a good idea to ask this question in a new thread.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Paul



Roger that 🙂


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2020)

Good stuff Paul, yes already read Vol.2 and thoroughly enjoyed it, look forward to more of these down the track.

Have also scored a Revised Expanded edition.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2020)

WJPearce said:


> <sigh> I see that this book has 56 additional pages compared to the 2010 version. Do you happen to have the 2010 version? I'm trying to figure out if I NEEEEEED to buy this book again. I am wondering if it is 56 pages of good stuff, or 2 pages of good stuff and 54 pages of filler. I don't know why I bother, I'm sure i will get it at some point. I seem to have quite a few original and expanded editions from Yefim Gordon. I guess that proves that I am a sucker for "New Expanded Editions" too.



I do have the original edition. I have not cracked the new one yet, but when I do I will give my biased opinion.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff Paul, yes already read Vol.2 and thoroughly enjoyed it, look forward to more of these down the track.
> 
> Have also scored a Revised Expanded edition.....
> View attachment 583059



I trust you like this Wayne?


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 27, 2020)

This one came in today 😀

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2020)

Review, review, review! Please


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 28, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Review, review, review! Please



Starting the book today, will let you know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2020)

Good on you! Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2020)

Finally got the second volume and didn't have to apply hemorrhoid cream after I paid. Lovely pictures of He 177's

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## woodhaven (May 28, 2020)

Dornier Do17 : The 'Flying Pencil' in the Luftwaffe Service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 28, 2020)

woodhaven said:


> Dornier Do17 : The 'Flying Pencil' in the Luftwaffe Service.
> View attachment 583284


Very nice, I just ordered a copy from the Book Depository myself.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 29, 2020)

Nice scores there guys


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I trust you like this Wayne?



Take a wild guess my friend...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2020)

Cheap and cheerful....again!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2020)

Those two look like you can get lost in them


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 29, 2020)

These two came today 😀

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (May 29, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 582520
> 
> I'm a sucker for "New Expanded Editions".


The original was quite good.


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 30, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Ordered today, will have by the end of the month.
> 
> View attachment 582119


Got it this week. Something to read by the flames of the city burning down around me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 30, 2020)

Nice ones guys


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (May 30, 2020)

Newest arrivals, pretty shocked on both books. Loads of details and both have a ton of pages. The P-39 book is a 240 page book with tons of pictures. The Pe-2 book has a whopper of 436 pages but not as many pictures. One of the surprises I found in the Pe-2 book is one chapter dedicated to the heroines or woman of the Soviet Union that flew the Pe-2. The P-39 book after a quick browse also had a surprise showing pictures of trials with out of control spin parachute and also many pictures of the two seat P-39's. Both look to great books and a great addition to my library.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2020)

Uh oh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2020)

Well done Paul...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2020)

Thanks Wayne, Love what i have read so far, but then again never have found a bad book on either of those authors.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 1, 2020)

Found a copy of Consolidated Mess from a used bookseller for a decent price considering the secondary market. They list all their books as good condition but this is definitely VG+ with no markings. The B-24 is my favorite aircraft so now I have one of the best books about them.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2020)

Yep, it's an excellent book.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Newest arrivals, pretty shocked on both books. Loads of details and both have a ton of pages. The P-39 book is a 240 page book with tons of pictures. The Pe-2 book has a whopper of 436 pages but not as many pictures. One of the surprises I found in the Pe-2 book is one chapter dedicated to the heroines or woman of the Soviet Union that flew the Pe-2. The P-39 book after a quick browse also had a surprise showing pictures of trials with out of control spin parachute and also many pictures of the two seat P-39's. Both look to great books and a great addition to my library.
> 
> View attachment 583390


The Bell book is pretty decent.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh that looks interesting


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2020)

267 pages it says....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2020)

What, a talking book ?!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2020)

You know where the door is, here's your coat....😉😆😂


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2020)

Ah, b*gger, not again !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2020)

Cool Jan.

Hey Paul, just finished Beyond Pearl Harbor and noticed as I got towards the end of the book the end portion of the end notes is missing mine goes to End note 190 on page 277 but page 278 starts Selected Biography, meaning End notes 191 to 269 the last cited on page 252 are not included...not a big deal really just curious if yours is the same. This book was an excellent read none the less, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Cool Jan.
> 
> Hey Paul, just finished Beyond Pearl Harbor and noticed as I got towards the end of the book the end portion of the end notes is missing mine goes to End note 190 on page 277 but page 278 starts Selected Biography, meaning End notes 191 to 269 the last cited on page 252 are not included...not a big deal really just curious if yours is the same. This book was an excellent read none the less, thoroughly enjoyed it.



Afternoon Wayne, hum just looked at my copy as well and its the same as yours. Never noticed it. On the plus side I am glad you enjoyed the book


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 6, 2020)

My newest. A little pricey but the photo and print quality is fantastic. German/English. Can't wait to dive into this neat book!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 7, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> My newest. A little pricey but the photo and print quality is fantastic. German/English. Can't wait to dive into this neat book!



Nice one Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2020)

Cheers Paul, don't always check end notes during a read but did a number of times on this one.....till there wasn't any...

The Barkhorn book is certainly pricey, but you do get Quality...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 7, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Cheers Paul, don't always check end notes during a read but did a number of times on this one.....till there wasn't any...
> 
> The Barkhorn book is certainly pricey, but you do get Quality...



I just wished his second book was the same caliber. Stories are good. but page paper down graded.


----------



## jetcal1 (Jun 8, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 583997


I'm happy with my copy. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 9, 2020)

Question Gents, does anyone have Shores’ Mediterranean Air War series? Do you find the books are worth getting in all four volumes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 9, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Question Gents, does anyone have Shores’ Mediterranean Air War series? Do you find the books are worth getting in all four volumes?



If you like meticulously-researched air warfare history, with day-by-day accounts of the action, based on records from both sides of the conflict, then you can't go wrong with any book by Chris Shores.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2020)

buffnut453 said:


> If you like meticulously-researched air warfare history, with day-by-day accounts of the action, based on records from both sides of the conflict, then you can't go wrong with any book by Chris Shores.



Totally agree with buffnut, I have the 4 books Steve, the series is actually not finished if I remember right and will be a 6 book series when complete. You looking for something in particular?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback. Will likely pick up volume 1 soon. I did just acquire the three volume series of Bloody Shambles for a good price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2020)

I agree, his work is great for relaxation and research!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 9, 2020)

My issue with the Med War series is that it is so dense, you kind of lose track of things. I loved the pilot interviews, though.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 12, 2020)

Gotta love Thrift Books "add to watch list" feature, been looking for a copy of this and one came up for sale for a thrifty price!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 13, 2020)

Picked this up from the Bay for get this, $25 brand new!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2020)

Good stuff Guys.


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2020)

Early fathers day gift from my child !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2020)

Nice one Karl. It's a good read - Chris loaned me his copy a few months back, and read it from cover to cover in one go !


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 16, 2020)

Dang. All I got was a new grill.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 16, 2020)

Sunday will be my first Father’s Day as we had our first child in December 😄

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jun 16, 2020)

Congrats. 
Are you sleeping yet?


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 17, 2020)

Greg Boeser said:


> Congrats.
> Are you sleeping yet?


Actually, slept all along. He doesn't make a peep during the night.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 17, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Actually, slept all along. He doesn't make a peep during the night.



Don't let that lull you into a false sense of security...particularly if you have more kids. Our first son got turned around when very young, and so wanted to sleep all day and be awake all night. It took 24 hours of absolute pain, and not a little heartache, forcing him to stay awake all day so that he'd sleep at night. However, we got him onto the right schedule and after about 4 months was sleeping through the night. 

Son No.2 comes along. We're now experienced parents, right? We get him right onto the correct schedule and within 2 months he's sleeping through the night. Great! We've got this licked. 

Son No.3 comes along. We do EXACTLY the same thing...and it's 2 *years *before he sleeps through the night. AAAARGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Just goes to show that they don't come with a manual...unfortunately!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 17, 2020)

There is a manual, _The expectant parents guide to your babies._ though it has only just been released in paperback. In accordance with the latest phsycobable requirements it has no photos or pictures so that it cannot appeal to pedophiles.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 19, 2020)

Just came across this bookshop and ordered one book. Results for: World War II 
Prices to me are variable but if they are the only one with a book you really want they are a godsend. I certainly will be pleased if the one I ordered is half as good in condition as advertised.
Now I just have to wait and wait and wait for Aus Post to deliver


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 19, 2020)

These two came in today. The Dornier book is absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 22, 2020)

Hope everyone had a nice Father's Day! My step father made this beautiful book case for me as a gift for my first Father's Day. I'm so excited to fill it!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh like that Soviet Aviation book! How is it? Many pictures?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yarr!!! There be lots of pictures Jim and crap loads of info. I've never heard of the Grigorovich aircraft before and here it is with six pages of coverage

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 23, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh like that Soviet Aviation book! How is it? Many pictures?


Lots of good pictures and aircraft I didn’t know much about. Inexpensive also. Any other Putnam books you recommend?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2020)

Argh! Great mattie!

Other Putnam books? Sure. All of them.

Personal favorites:
German WWI Aircraft
German WWII Aircraft
Japanese Aircraft of the Pacific War


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 23, 2020)

Agree - all of them
From memory George Putnam was Amelia Earharts husband so his connection to aviation was not just publishing


----------



## Graeme (Jun 26, 2020)

Not new (2014) - but new to me.
A fascinating read so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 27, 2020)

This came in today from the Book Depository.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2020)

Ooo...that looks good. And by Mushroom! 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 27, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Ooo...that looks good. And by Mushroom! 👍



It does, I really enjoy reading about the Finnish War. Just came out!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice ones Jan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2020)

Skyraider.....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2020)

Having a SPAD spree, I see !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2020)

Arrived today, in hard back.
Might seem a strange choice for a WW2 forum, but Fleming was in Naval Intelligence during WW2, and much of his James Bond plots, and gadgets, were inspired by, or based on, actual events or objects he'd been involved with, although perhaps loosely based in some respects.
Should be an interesting read.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 1, 2020)

Newest arrival

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 1, 2020)

Got Japanese Aircraft based on Capt. Vick's recommendation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Got to love the Skyraider....most excellent books!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2020)

Spad, spad, spad, spad, spaaad, wonderful spad ! (with acknowledgment to Monty Python).


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 9, 2020)

Picked these up this week. Found the Mushroom book for a very reasonable price.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 9, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Picked these up this week. Found the Mushroom book for a very reasonable price.



Nice scores

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2020)

Well done Guys.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 10, 2020)

Here are some of my recent additions. They're encyclopedias rather than histories but they do cover some interesting details about the formation of the RAF (and its predecessors) and its survival through to the outbreak of WW2:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice scores Buff


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 11, 2020)

This book is available on Amazon although it's gone up $10 since I bought it. Glad they wrote a book on the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 11, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Picked these up this week. Found the Mushroom book for a very reasonable price.


"Our Might Always was written by a member here, 

 drgondog


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 21, 2020)

This one came in today. New from Osprey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2020)

Cool, my latest to arrive.....JG54 part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2020)

Sweet one Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## jetcal1 (Jul 28, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> This one came in today. New from Osprey.


I would be interested in any comments on this book. The one review on Amazon isn't very charitable, but it's the only aviation book the reader has on his list.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 28, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> I would be interested in any comments on this book. The one review on Amazon isn't very charitable, but it's the only aviation book the reader has on his list.


I saw the review and it seems like a lazy review from someone expecting a book full of P51 photos and not interested in the research and development of the aircraft. The book is pretty big, easily an inch in depth. I've attached a few more photos. It's a nice addition to my library.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jul 28, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> I saw the review and it seems like a lazy review from someone expecting a book full of P51 photos and not interested in the research and development of the aircraft. The book is pretty big, easily an inch in depth. I've attached a few more photos. While I haven't read much, so far I like what I see but this is coming from a big Mustang fan.


Wow! Thanks for the photos! Can I please be an assshole and trouble you or a shot of the bibliography? (If you say no, I won't be offended!)

Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the photos! Can I please be an assshole and trouble you or a shot of the bibliography? (If you say no, I won't be offended!)
> 
> Thanks!!!


just for your info guys.

the author is a very valued member of this forum

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 28, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the photos! Can I please be an assshole and trouble you or a shot of the bibliography? (If you say no, I won't be offended!)
> 
> Thanks!!!


No skin off my nose! Here you go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Jul 30, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> No skin off my nose! Here you go.


Thanks for the photos, it pretty much confirmed your comment about the review in question. 
I will say that after seeing the breadth of that bibliography? I'm leaving the book on my buy list and disregarding the one review. (I might go so far as jump the book to the front of the line to get in front of the one review if the book lives up to the bibliography.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 30, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Thanks for the photos, it pretty much confirmed your comment about the review in question.
> I will say that after seeing the breadth of that bibliography? I'm leaving the book on my buy list and disregarding the one review. (I might go so far as jump the book to the front of the line to get in front of the one review if the book lives up to the bibliography.


It’s a nice book and you will like it. Unfortunately, I can’t leave a good review on Amazon since I purchased it from the Book Depository.


----------



## jetcal1 (Jul 30, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> It’s a nice book and you will like it. Unfortunately, I can’t leave a good review on Amazon since I purchased it from the Book Depository.


You can review on Amazon, they'll just drop it to the bottom, I make a point to read those reviews while looking for something that indicates they actually have the book or read it.


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 30, 2020)

looks like a must-buy!

just arrived from the publisher - two books that I have compiled. Each is 128 thick glossy pages, around 40,000 words, 180 photos, 9 artworks. 

Sort of 'Osprey-like' - and with that in mind the text focuses to some extent on those units not covered by Osprey, ie JG 4, JG 11, JG 77 and JG 300

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Jul 30, 2020)

Just opened the Kagaero book by Maciej Noszczak, "Brewster F2A Buffalo."

I was very pleased to see that it contains pages showing the detail differences between the various models of the Buffalo, including scale side by side views explaining the different lengths of the nose and cowling.

By the way, the book is available from Hamiltonbook.com for $10.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2020)

Got a few Kagero books books and so far they all show what the difference between models was using shaded areas. A great feature


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2020)

Really good history.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2020)

Looks interesting David


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2020)

So you like that one, huh Dave? Had my eye on that. 

Also the Kagaero books, aren't they in Polish is it? Not that that a non-starter, but hearing your description of the Buffalo book by Maciej Noszczak has caused me to rethink not buying them.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 31, 2020)

I finally picked up JV44 Galland Circus from a bookstore out of Omaha, NE at a reasonable price considering what they go for. When I got my hands on it, there was a nice surprise inside. Turns out this copy (stamp in picture) was in the personal library of Col. Marvin W. Howell USAF (he passed away in 2019.) I looked him up on memory.loc.gov and found an hour long interview with him. He was B-52 navigator during the Vietnam war and after returning he was promoted to Colonel and led intelligence programs during the Cold War. I'm glad his book made it into good hands that appreciates his service.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2020)

Arrived the other day....







....and just bought this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2020)

Excellent book, "We Landed by Moonlight".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> I finally picked up JV44 Galland Circus from a bookstore out of Omaha, NE at a reasonable price considering what they go for. When I got my hands on it, there was a nice surprise inside. Turns out this copy (stamp in picture) was in the personal library of Col. Marvin W. Howell USAF (he passed away in 2019.) I looked him up on memory.loc.gov and found an hour long interview with him. He was B-52 navigator during the Vietnam war and after returning he was promoted to Colonel and led intelligence programs during the Cold War. I'm glad his book made it into good hands that appreciates his service.



That's a great outcome....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 3, 2020)

Picked up a lot of 9 squadron books for $30, couldn't pass it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2020)

Wow, good steal


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2020)

Good stuff..!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes! There you go!


----------



## Graeme (Aug 4, 2020)

Very informative read.
For any Australians who believe the 1987 parade was the only parade organised for returned Vietnam veterans, check out the front cover - Brisbane, 12 December 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Aug 7, 2020)

Not in my libray but in my tablet:

http://www.ibiblio.org/anrs/docs/1002wellings_onhismajestysservice.pdf

Very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 9, 2020)

Got these Yesterday hot off the Press, only just released this past 2 weeks.....First one probably be on your list Paul...!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2020)

LOL Wayne, both are on my list. Cant wait till they hit the states  Also waiting for this to be released.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2020)

Well Paul......It's out now too......got mine.... and another a good few days......!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 11, 2020)

Sweet Wayne, Another on the list LOL.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice action boys!


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 13, 2020)

New for this week from Wingleader. It's a follow up to the research book they released several years ago. This thing is packed with details and data. Will take a while to comb through.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2020)

Just because, again....you never know!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2020)

Wayne, Paul....where's the 13's? 😉😆😂


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Wayne, Paul....where's the 13's? 😉😆😂



LOL Jan, I still need to get the three on the Japanese. Still not offered here yet. Though I do have 3 books on order that I am waiting for to come through the mail so you never know 

If on time these are the three I should have by Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 15, 2020)

Picked up the first two books from Chandos, both very high quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Picked up the first two books from Chandos, both very high quality.



Sweet score ponchsox, you should post your library here, always cool to see what others have. Show us your library....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 15, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Sweet score ponchsox, you should post your library here, always cool to see what others have. Show us your library....



I was just checking out your library, mine pales in comparison but the shelves are filling up. Will post some pics later.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> I was just checking out your library, mine pales in comparison but the shelves are filling up. Will post some pics later.



Very cool and can't wait. Small or large does not matter to me and love to see them all and that history is still alive out there  

Edited, I just realized that those shots are almost a year old. I've added quite a few since then. Maybe if I get a chance I will update mine as well.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 15, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Very cool and can't wait. Small or large does not matter to me and love to see them all and that history is still alive out there
> 
> Edited, I just realized that those shots are almost a year old. I've added quite a few since then. Maybe if I get a chance I will update mine as well.


I just added pics of my modest library to the thread. I would like to see what you've picked up since then!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> I just added pics of my modest library to the thread. I would like to see what you've picked up since then!



There you go, I did it in a little higher resolution so you can make out more of the titles but I think that is every thing but the three I have coming in the mail. Any questions feel free to ask.

All the best 
Paul


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2020)

Scored this for my Birthday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 17, 2020)

Helluva birthday you're having. I get socks


----------



## rochie (Aug 17, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Helluva birthday you're having. I get socks


First year i haven't got socks !


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2020)

Remember reading that a few years back. Pretty good book and belated happy birthday


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2020)

Well these two came today. Really happy with both of them. For those that don't have it Amazon Prime currently selling the Fw-190 book for roughly $12.21 after taxes and that includes shipping and handling if you have a prime account for brand new copy's. Pretty good score for a Monographs hard special edition cover book. Sale was still going on when I looked before I posted this. Book is over 200 pages. The 305th book covers Wellingtons, Mosquito's and Mitchell II's flown by the 305th squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up on the FW 190 book, just grabbed one for $11 can’t go wrong.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 19, 2020)

Found on eBay for a very good price

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice score


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 19, 2020)

Where's the little green envy emoji when you need it?


----------



## Mustanglimey (Aug 21, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Scored this one!


My latest. £75 at a Oxfam shop.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 21, 2020)

Sweet one


----------



## Mustanglimey (Aug 21, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Sweet one


Had a nice collection of US books in there.
Got this too. £25
I’m in the Uk, got these 3 from the US shipped by a buddy $90 all signed by Frank Speer- Turnip Termite.
Got to get time to read them!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Got a tad behind in my reading. 
Here are the two I'm currently reading and the ones I have yet to read.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Got a tad behind in my reading.
> Here are the two I'm currently reading and the ones I have yet to read.



great stuff jetcal1


----------



## jetcal1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> great stuff jetcal1


Thank you!
As an FYI, I recently contacted one of publishers of the books pictured and asked how many books constituted a "wholesale" order. They came back with a significant percentage of. 

I will repeat this again in a few months with another publisher and see if they are as generous.


----------



## Mustanglimey (Aug 24, 2020)

I’ve bought about 30+ books in the last few months. Weeding out my generic ones. Another couple I picked up.
One signed by Lanny Lanowski & Hub Zemke 
The other Lanowski, Robert S Johnson and a number of others.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 24, 2020)

Mustanglimey said:


> I’ve bought about 30+ books in the last few months. Weeding out my generic ones. Another couple I picked up.
> One signed by Lanny Lanowski & Hub Zemke
> The other Lanowski, Robert S Johnson and a number of others.
> View attachment 592605
> ...



Wow great stuff, very envious

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 24, 2020)

Took a few months to arrive from Poland but well worth the wait. Best book I've seen on the subject. Can be had for under $100 USD if you're patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 24, 2020)

I have two of their Luftwaffe aircraft books, RIGHTEOUS!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2020)

Outstanding purchases Guys....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 26, 2020)

Barnes & Noble had these on clearance for $10 each. Really nice books for the price!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 27, 2020)

That is a *Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge *book


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2020)

Really? How many pages?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jan's photo. Page count, its 200 with photos 'o plenty

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 28, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> This one came in today 😀



Hi, I just read the Amazon extract and It get me sucked.

Is the book worth it, speacilly given that they are a two parte serie?

BTW, last addition is Black Cross Red Star vol 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 28, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Hi, I just read the Amazon extract and It get me sucked.
> 
> Is the book worth it, speacilly given that they are a two parte serie?
> 
> ...



Which book are you referring to?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 28, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Which book are you referring to?


Sorry, thought the pic will by in the quote.

Eagles over the sea parte 1.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 28, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Sorry, thought the pic will by in the quote.
> 
> Eagles over the sea parte 1.



I read the entire book and really enjoyed it. I’m planning on getting part 2.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 28, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> I read the entire book and really enjoyed it. I’m planning on getting part 2.



Thanks.

Another one for the list. Too much long, too little time and not enough money. 

Not to talk about my wife going  and then  and ending like

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2020)

Great use of emojis!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 29, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 540172
> 
> View attachment 540173
> 
> ...



I know them. They are interesting, same format than SQS. Got those and these also. The downside is that they come few and apart (actually I think they went bust)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow...look! The gunner in the Devastator book is down.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 30, 2020)

Heads up for you folks in the US with an eBay account, use promo code HAPPY25 to get $25 off a $25.01 order. I used it on Project Natter to get it for $54.99. I’ve been eying the book but didn’t want to pay $80 😄

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Aug 31, 2020)

Another couple I got a deal on.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Aug 31, 2020)

Bought this at an auction.. too valuable for my bookcase unfortunately.
Been after a good one with dust cover, which is very good, protected with a cover now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 31, 2020)

great scores guys


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice...!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 2, 2020)

Received in the mail in not so great condition, looks like water damage and rough handling. This is why I always include the note: "Please back with cardboard and wrap in plastic as the postman often leaves packages out in the rain".

Only this time it was in my mailbox, and I didn't include the note!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 2, 2020)

Bummer!


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 593625
> Received in the mail in not so great condition, looks like water damage and rough handling. This is why I always include the note: "Please back with cardboard and wrap in plastic as the postman often leaves packages out in the rain".
> 
> Only this time it was in my mailbox, and I didn't include the note!



Straight out of the "box"and it has a war-weary and weathered appearance. You're going to make the modelers mad.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 3, 2020)

Ouch that sucks Jim. I've had a few problems myself. Biggest seems they like to stuff soft cover books into mail boxes weather they fit right or not

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Accessible, Comprehensive and Enjoyable

This has been by far the most enjoyable book I’ve read this year and should be a cornerstone of any library covering the air war in Europe, WWII fighter development, the 8th Air Force, and so on.

*It’s also a seminal, must have book on the P-51 Mustang.*

Reading through the acknowledgments, the author literally lists direct contributions of material and photographs from people who have been dead since the mid to late ‘90’s which is the first clue of how deep this book dives into the Mustang.

The author writes very much in the style of Warren Bodie in that contemporary events are cleverly woven into the story as it progresses to allow the reader to understand the events and developments that were impacting on the development of the Merlin Mustang. This means the reader gets brief paragraphs on not only the RAF, but myriad other subjects from Wright Field to operations of the 8th and 15th Air Forces and of course what the Germans were up to.

This also includes brief discussion of the concurrent development of the P-51F and P-51D and other Mustang variants interspersed throughout the text. What that boils down to is that while the preponderance of material covers the “B” model Mustang, there’s information here that covers military aviation and operations in the US and Europe from the 1930’s up to and including the XP-51J Mustang. (Not listed in index, but mentioned on page 229 in respect to engine and fuselage fuel tank development.)

The appendices, bibliography, and footnoting also are particular standouts and worth spending some time with themselves. (Particularly the performance charts.) The are enough technical illustrations and data here to keep the technically minded satisfied as well.

The author will raise a few hackles in his treatment of Wright Field and his less than glowing coverage of the P-38 use by the 8th Air Force. (Interestingly enough a table in Appendix C on page 332 showing USSTAF fighter kills from 11/43 to 06/44 shows the P-38 in a much more complimentary light.)

There are a few nits, to pick. The RAF Specification is listed as F.18/29 instead of F.18/39. From an editing standpoint there’s a few places where the text was revised without follow-up editing to remove the duplicate words later in the text.

Modelers will not be well served by this book. Nor, was this book intended for them.

_This book is unequivocally recommended for Mustang enthusiasts and anyone interested in air operations during WWII. It is a must buy._

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 3, 2020)

👍


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 5, 2020)

Since I managed to get my dirty mittens on a pair of Fokker Eindeckers....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Mustanglimey (Sep 6, 2020)

Got these for $75 minus dust covers.
Got one for Day fighters, now I’ll get a regular book and use that on the Night fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mustanglimey said:


> Got these for $75 minus dust covers.
> Got one for Day fighters, now I’ll get a regular book and use that on the Night fighters.
> View attachment 593948
> View attachment 593949
> View attachment 593950


Nice score!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2020)

The Mosquito and the Stuka recently arrived....
They're not bad these books!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 7, 2020)

New one arrived from Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 8, 2020)

Nice ones Jan

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 8, 2020)

Two more:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 8, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Two more:





 ThunderChief76
nice pair. What is the look of "Lend-Lease and Soviet Aviation in the Second World War"? Looks very good. It details every model and its service?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 8, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Two more:


Have both of those, my reviews are on Amazon if that's of interest to you.

They're both excellent books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> ThunderChief76
> nice pair. What is the look of "Lend-Lease and Soviet Aviation in the Second World War"? Looks very good. It details every model and its service?



Goes a bit beyond that, to point of describing Soviet re-engineing and rearmament efforts to "Russianize" the aircraft. It's a decent buy.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 9, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Have both of those, my reviews are on Amazon if that's of interest to you.
> 
> They're both excellent books.


Awesome, thanks. I agree they are both worth the price.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 9, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> I do have the original edition. I have not cracked the new one yet, but when I do I will give my biased opinion.





WJPearce said:


> <sigh> I see that this book has 56 additional pages compared to the 2010 version. Do you happen to have the 2010 version? I'm trying to figure out if I NEEEEEED to buy this book again. I am wondering if it is 56 pages of good stuff, or 2 pages of good stuff and 54 pages of filler. I don't know why I bother, I'm sure i will get it at some point. I seem to have quite a few original and expanded editions from Yefim Gordon. I guess that proves that I am a sucker for "New Expanded Editions" too.



OK, I finally got around to this book and I have to say unequivocally that I like it better than the original. I think the layout is better and so is the picture count. Obviously given the two I would choose this one, but as an addition to the first...I would say yes. The only criticism I can offer, and it may not be the books fault, is that I wish there was more on the VVA14.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 9, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Goes a bit beyond that, to point of describing Soviet re-engineing and rearmament efforts to "Russianize" the aircraft. It's a decent buy.



Thanks 

 jetcal1
. I have read both reviews and made me interested in the two books, so...to the long list.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2020)

Great buys Guys.

My Fathers Day present from the boss lady last week....!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2020)

Sweet one Wayne

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice Wayne! Boss lady has good taste.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 10, 2020)

This is my last grab.



But instead of joyfull, is a bitter one.

Four and a half months ago I tried to take advantage of the 20% off and free delivery in Europe offer from Osprey Publishing in their website and ordered some 9 tittles of both Aircraft of the Aces and Combat Aircraft series.

It was in the middle of the lockdown both in UK and in Spain, so I expect delays over the 2-3 weeks arrival estimate. By late June the package hasn´t arrived so I contact Osprey and they tell me that they will reship the order.

So far, so good. We were (are) in the worst health pandemic of the last century, with a spike in online shopping. Packages can get lost (never to me in more than 20 years of online shopping, but ther is always a first time).

So they sent the order once again, but namely in two packages, one with the order minus Ju 88 Aces of WW2 and a couple of days after, the missing book. Little weird to me but ok.

The small package arrived in a timely fashion in two weeks. The big one didn´t show up. Wait for a little time and start talking to Osprey once again. 

Agreed to wait some more time but some what suspicious to me. 

BTW, they sent the package without any tracking info.

Mid August and no show of the order, so began bugging once more.

They agreed to sent the order once again. Three times now. Could you belive it? I was more than suspicious but yesterday mailman leave a notice in my mailbox that he wasn´t able to deliver a package for me from UK, so I must show in my local post office to get it.

Alas, at least the order!

Today went at first hour to retrieve my package and...

Surprise. They gave me a little package that can´t hold more than one book. You know, 8 AoA/CA books at 96 pages each make some bulky package.

Went to work pretty much upset (already late), daugther birthday today and finally open the package late at night.

Obviously only one book. Fw 200 Condor Units. One of the order. Still lacking other 7.

And to add insult to injury, a pretty bad edition. The aircraft profiles look bleak (the mobile phone has enhanced them, true is sadder), pages and photos bleak and grainy (phone camera also enhanced them).

Compare with Nate units of WW2 arrived March this year and Devastator Squadrons of USN (edited 20 years ago):












Only front and back covers seems to be of decent quality. Not able (or willing) to read the text. It´s Chris Goss, so it can be bad.

What do you think? The mailman get an extra income reselling Osprey books in Ebay or Osprey pretty much pranged me?

I have already made my guess.


----------



## WJPearce (Sep 10, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> OK, I finally got around to this book and I have to say unequivocally that I like it better than the original. I think the layout is better and so is the picture count. Obviously given the two I would choose this one, but as an addition to the first...I would say yes. The only criticism I can offer, and it may not be the books fault, is that I wish there was more on the VVA14.



Thank you sir, I appreciate the follow up. It is still on my list. I will pull the trigger eventually.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

I have that Fw 200 book, and I guess not knowing any better I liked it. Surprised by the use of the Condor being so sparse in WWII that I wonder why Churchill even bothered to give it a cool nickname.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 11, 2020)

From she who must be obeyed, with maybe a little nudge in the right direction here and there...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 11, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 594595
> 
> From she who must be obeyed, with maybe a little nudge in the right direction here and there...


Both the Blitz and Heinkel books are excellent. Great pickups!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 11, 2020)

Great scores there Jim


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 12, 2020)

Two new ones to go on my Pacific war shelf

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 12, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Two new ones to go on my Pacific war shelf



Both are a good read


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks like it from the covers!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2020)

From my younger brother and his wife...volume 2 back ordered. Can't get enough of those early B-17's.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 12, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 594737
> 
> From my younger brother and his wife...volume 2 back ordered. Can't get enough of those early B-17's.


How are those Legends of Warfare books?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 12, 2020)

On the whole good, this one especially. I did buy one the was a bit of a non-starter for my tastes, just can't remember which one it was at the moment. But honestly this one maybe the best I've seen. Many, many photos I have never seen before, and early stuff.

NOTE: It was Volume 2 of the B-24 series, very pedestrian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm a sucker for "secret projects" books

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 14, 2020)

Do tell! Any mockups?


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 15, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Do tell! Any mockups?


Yes, lots of mockups! Will post a picture later.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2020)

You are now Jim's best friend

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Sep 15, 2020)

Latest additions:

-Classic Warbirds No.12: "The ANZACs" , by Malcolm Laird and Steve Mackenzie (Ventura Publications)
-First Light, by Geoffrey Wellum (Penguin Books)

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2020)

No Geo, it will always be you! Arrgh!


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 16, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> I'm a sucker for "secret projects" books


Reviews for one and two online at Amazon. #3 is an elephant that needs to be eaten one bite at a time, no review yet but am,very, very pleased with it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2020)

Cheap and fast from Poland. Very good, but perhaps made when MMM/MMP was just south of greatness.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 595420
> 
> Cheap and fast from Poland. Very good, but perhaps made when MMM/MMP was just south of greatness.


For some reason my fav. Japanese fighter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2020)

Picked these three up, the two Yefim Gordan books are impressive. Gave them to my son as he is a huge jet fan. Lot of pages between those two books with tons of pictures. Over 1400 pages between the two and over 14 lbs. worth of books. Last one was for me though think my son got the better end this time LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 19, 2020)

After Captain Vick's review of the B-17 book I decided to pick it up along with some others. The P-38 books have tons of great pictures. You will get more content in other books but these are well worth the money IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2020)

Another reasonable purchase from Poland with super fast shipping. Very happy and up to snuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 20, 2020)

nice one Jim, always liked the look of the D 520


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Dimlee (Sep 22, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Great buys Guys.
> 
> My Fathers Day present from the boss lady last week....!
> View attachment 594442



Just got mine.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2020)

Do you have a pet bird?


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 23, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Picked these three up, the two Yefim Gordan books are impressive. Gave them to my son as he is a huge jet fan. Lot of pages between those two books with tons of pictures. Over 1400 pages between the two and over 14 lbs. worth of books. Last one was for me though think my son got the better end this time LOL.
> 
> View attachment 595430
> View attachment 595431


The Gordon books are on my want list!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2020)

I like this series of books. They cover various aviation subjects from WWII to the 1980's and can usually be had for $10.00 USD with shipping. Think pictures, pictures, pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Dana Bell (Sep 24, 2020)

Warbirds Illustrated! It was a great series from one of the all-time great military publishers: Lionel Leventhal.

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2020)

Another one from the series came today. Again under a tenner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 29, 2020)

My newest additions. The two on the right were only $8 so why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 29, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> My newest additions. The two on the right were only $8 so why not?



Hell yeah baby!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2020)

Good stuff Guys.....


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Oct 7, 2020)

This is a very nice book and highly recommended!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 7, 2020)

Final I can get my B-36 running in tip-top shape!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2020)

Skip to the page with the bombs and tell what the rear one is; it looks like it has ammo containers on its sides


----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 597447
> 
> Final I can get my B-36 running in tip-top shape!


Could you please screen shot a few pages. I've never seen one of these, and they seem kinda' hokie to me.

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Skip to the page with the bombs and tell what the rear one is; it looks like it has ammo containers on its sides








It appears to be an adapter of some kind, inorder to be able to take that type of bomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 8, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> Could you please screen shot a few pages. I've never seen one of these, and they seem kinda' hokie to me.
> 
> Thanks!







Not hokie I assure you... See below for some random pages, also there are color pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## WJPearce (Oct 9, 2020)

Yup, I _need_ this.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2020)

Just bought this one....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## jetcal1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not hokie I assure you... See below for some random pages, also there are color pictures.



Great! Thank you! I am going to put them on my list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2020)

Inexpensive and at 33 pages long does an excellent job of showing the ins and outs of the 108. Uses profiles, modern and vintage photographs as well as prints to present a full and colorful picture. Text in Polish.





A little pricey, but I can't recommend this book enough, if only for the Gotha Go 242/244 pictures, (most of which I have never seen). Other gliders covered just as well in photos. Text in German.





I pick up the ones I am missing when the price is right. The series speaks for itself I think.





Nice little book in a cool little series. Good primers for the legendary kits with a healthy dose of history and modeling tips. Was hoping to see what the rear of the B-3 cannon fairing looked like, but pretty much foiled again.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 16, 2020)

Those are my last ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Oct 21, 2020)

New book on the P-38 and it's service in combat theaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2020)

I guess this could be considered a "second coming" of the In Action series by Squadron/Signal. Updating some old titles and adding some new volumes, these spine-bound issues have done away with the center folio of profiles and instead sprinkles larger one throughout. Color pictures also seem the norm rather than something to be highlighted as a bonus on the cover. In this volume it was interesting to see a torpedo carrying Helldiver as well as one carrying a twin .30 cal. pod on the wing in flight (apparently in a warzone) and a bunch of photos of the floatplane version. Also noticed a picture of a LSO with a pistol holster. Was that common and why? All and all a great buy for $5.00 from the recent Squadron Shop sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2020)

Good buys fellas....


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm liking these detail & scale books.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2020)

Just picked this one up thanks to Snautzer01....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 1, 2020)

My birthday present from the wife and I got to tour the USS Yorktown in Charleston.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2020)

Picked these three up for 4 bucks each at the half price book store.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2020)

Not bad for a buck less then a fin!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 2, 2020)

Digs in couch for change...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 4, 2020)

Absolutely fantastic read.
Nice little section on civilian rationing and hoarding. Toilet paper hoarding is not a 21st century phenomenon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 5, 2020)

Picked up a copy on the cheap. This is a fantastic book with tons of pictures and color illustrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice stuff Guys.

My latest to arrive, the Luftwaffe Gallery series is a an excellent series produced by Erik Mombeek and this latest edition does not disappoint.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 9, 2020)

Sweet Wayne


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 10, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice stuff Guys.
> 
> My latest to arrive, the Luftwaffe Gallery series is a an excellent series produced by Erik Mombeek and this latest edition does not disappoint.



Thanks Wayne! (I translate all the French and German text that these books are initially laid out in) That's 10 volumes now, and another 'Special' underway...FWIW you'll find bits and pieces from Erik's JG 2 volumes either on my blog or in my 'Aces' books..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Nov 10, 2020)

Dan Sharp's detailed history of German jet fighter development, a book based on primary and archival records correcting a lot of the misinformation found in many previous works.
300 pages and some 600 photos, drawings, diagrams..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2020)

FalkeEins said:


> Thanks Wayne! (I translate all the French and German text that these books are initially laid out in) That's 10 volumes now, and another 'Special' underway...FWIW you'll find bits and pieces from Erik's JG 2 volumes either on my blog or in my 'Aces' books..



Hi Neil, thanks to you also for being part of the process, that brings us these excellent books, I visit your site very regularly to view your work...KEEP UP the good work Sir.
Another Special.......can't wait already...


----------



## Graeme (Nov 13, 2020)

A good informative read. There is also an interesting summary on the lawsuits against Lockheed over the C-5A tragedy.
(On the right is Margaret Moses - who died in the crash)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2020)

This showed up today. I love these planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 18, 2020)

Hahahahaha, just showed up...love when that happens

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2020)

Just dropped off by junior postie....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2020)

Wayne I finally got my copies in the mail today. 







Last one is over due on the subject. Little bit about it. Weights 5 lbs and well over 400 pages. Looking forward to reading this one especially on the B-25's in this theater. 

During World War II, flying B-24 Liberator bombers on missions deep into Burma, B-25 Mitchell bombers attacking Japanese lines of communications, and P-40 Warhawks, P-47 Thunderbolts, and P-51 Mustangs flying close support for General Joseph Stilwell’s Chinese and American forces in northern Burma, the Tenth Air Force worked closely with the squadrons of the Royal Air Force to push the Japanese out of Burma. The first comprehensive history of the Tenth Air Force and the Army Air Forces, India-Burma sector, this book covers these operations in the context of Allied strategic objectives for prosecuting the war in China and Southeast Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 20, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Last one is over due on the subject. Little bit about it. Weights 5 lbs and well over 400 pages. Looking forward to reading this one especially on the B-25's in this theater.
> 
> During World War II, flying B-24 Liberator bombers on missions deep into Burma, B-25 Mitchell bombers attacking Japanese lines of communications, and P-40 Warhawks, P-47 Thunderbolts, and P-51 Mustangs flying close support for General Joseph Stilwell’s Chinese and American forces in northern Burma, the Tenth Air Force worked closely with the squadrons of the Royal Air Force to push the Japanese out of Burma. The first comprehensive history of the Tenth Air Force and the Army Air Forces, India-Burma sector, this book covers these operations in the context of Allied strategic objectives for prosecuting the war in China and Southeast Asia.


How is the 10 th AF book? Could you post some pics of the index?


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> How is the 10 th AF book? Could you post some pics of the index?



Only had the book for about an hour. Nice clear big pictures. The hard cover book has the same printing on the cover as the dust cover. Here is the index. Hopefully you can read it. I didn't want to reduce the size to much so you can read it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 20, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Only had the book for about an hour. Nice clear big pictures. The hard cover book has the same printing on the cover as the dust cover. Here is the index. Hopefully you can read it. I didn't want to reduce the size to much so you can read it.
> 
> View attachment 602465
> View attachment 602466
> View attachment 602467


Thanks.

I think that I messed up, since by index I want to mean the chapter list.

Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 20, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think that I messed up, since by index I want to mean the chapter list.
> 
> Sorry for the mistake.



I took this snap shot from the Amazon web page on what is in the chapters

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey Paul, missed your earlier post, Glad you got them.....!

reading Operation I-Go at the moment, excellent as usual.

Vol 4 of South Pacific Air War has just been released here so will be looking for a copy over the coming weeks.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 30, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Hey Paul, missed your earlier post, Glad you got them.....!
> 
> reading Operation I-Go at the moment, excellent as usual.
> 
> Vol 4 of South Pacific Air War has just been released here so will be looking for a copy over the coming weeks.....



No problem Wayne, yeah I saw that it was supposed to be released in January here. According to Amazon both of these as well though I would be surprised if both 2 and 3 released in same month. I will have to get all three though when they come out

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2020)

The Argentine radial engined Mosquito, that is NOT an Argentine radial engined Mosquito.




Nice pickup at the Cradle of Aviation Museum...




...and look who Mr. Doyle thanks. None other than our very own Dana Bell. Boy that youngster is really making a name for himself it seems. We can all expect good things from him I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Dec 1, 2020)

Bless you, Cap'n!

You give me hope for the future - if I can only apply myself!

BTW, if you ever run into the Doyles, they're two of the nicest folks you'll ever meet.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 2, 2020)

I was excited to find a copy of this book at a decent price. This is Mikesh's prequel to Japanese Aircraft Equipment 1940-1945 published by Schiffer. How often do you get to see the interiors of Japanese WWII fighters?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> I was excited to find a copy of this book at a decent price. This is Mikesh's prequel to Japanese Aircraft Equipment 1940-1945 published by Schiffer. How often do you get to see the interiors of Japanese WWII fighters?



Congratulations sir!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2020)

Can anybody tell me about this book? Good? Bad? Thanks in advance. Was looking maybe to buy in future.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 4, 2020)

Another one came in, cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 4, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Can anybody tell me about this book? Good? Bad? Thanks in advance. Was looking maybe to buy in future.



Dunno Jim, but thanks for the heads-up. I just bought a ratty ex-library copy online for $US20 - So I'll let ya know.

I thought my family was dysfunctional, till I read this....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks brother


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2020)

Good stuff.

Paul, got confirmation from my mate he has received South Pacific Air War Vol.4 so soon as I can call in, next week, it's mine...!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 8, 2020)

Couple of bargains

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## MiTasol (Dec 8, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> Another one came in, cheap.


Interesting and one (of many) that I had never heard of.
Looks like there are three versions (or more). Yours plus these two. I wonder if the photos are the same

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2020)

Now, I've got this one....






....and I've got this one....






Now, I've just picked this one up, is the only difference 
that there's 3D drawings inside? 






I hope to see a -G and a -K book soon!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> Interesting and one (of many) that I had never heard of.
> Looks like there are three versions (or more). Yours plus these two. I wonder if the photos are the same
> View attachment 604338
> 
> View attachment 604339



The photos in the camo version and the one in post 7896 are the same, BUT the printing of the photos in the camo version are better and I believe it is because of the quality of the paper. I can only assume that the Japanese edition is the same or similar. So, all things being equal, pickup the camo version, it's also hardcover.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2020)

Just an FYI, the Squadron Shop is currently having a sale where you can get some of the newer Squadron/Signal In Action books for $4.99.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 14, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> The photos in the camo version and the one in post 7896 are the same, BUT the printing of the photos in the camo version are better and I believe it is because of the quality of the paper. I can only assume that the Japanese edition is the same of similar. So, all things being equal, pickup the camo version, it's also hardcover.



Thanks


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 14, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Just an FYI, the Squadron Shop is currently having a sale where you can get some of the newer Squadron/Signal In Action books for $4.99.


Grrrr, you just cost money. Thanks for the heads up, great deal! Just put an order in.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2020)

Good stuff.

My latest week before last , just remembered to take a pic....!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 16, 2020)

Great stuff guys


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 16, 2020)

I bought this one for my son for Christmas. 464 pages of nothing but on the Tu-16. Hope he likes it.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2020)

I know I would, can you adopt me?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 19, 2020)

Collected these today...!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 19, 2020)

Sweet scores Wayne


----------



## jetcal1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> I bought this one for my son for Christmas. 464 pages of nothing but on the Tu-16. Hope he likes it.
> 
> View attachment 605234


That's on my wish list. Please let me know if he likes it.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 19, 2020)

Pick these up for $15 total.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 19, 2020)

Done good!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> Sweet scores Wayne



Cheers Paul....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 21, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> Collected these today...!
> 
> View attachment 605632
> View attachment 605633


How is the South Pacific Air War series?

I downloaded the sample pages from the editor web but they didn't have to much quality and the aircraft profiles and 3D renders look very pixelated


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 21, 2020)

My haul from the Squadron sale came in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2020)

ponchsox said:


> My haul from the Squadron sale came in.



Yeah baby, yeah!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 21, 2020)

Highly recommend this...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2020)

Sound good!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> How is the South Pacific Air War series?
> 
> I downloaded the sample pages from the editor web but they didn't have to much quality and the aircraft profiles and 3D renders look very pixelated



The SWPA series is a must have if you have any interest in this theatre, the series is well written and researched, highly recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 23, 2020)

Wayne Little said:


> The SWPA series is a must have if you have any interest in this theatre, the series is well written and researched, highly recommended.


Thanks, another series for the long list.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2020)

I got an early Christmas present from my parents. Interesting book published by Mushroom Books. 352 pages on the Winter war between the Soviet Union and Finland. It has about 350 photos and shows the Units used by the Soviet Union for the attack. I scanned a couple of pages so show you what's in the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2020)

looks like a great book Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice! It’s a great book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Dec 23, 2020)

Reading a few Auschwitz survivor stories at moment. Recently bought :-

The Tattooist of Auschwitz - Heather Morris (Zaffre).
Cilka's Journey - Heather Morris (Zaffre).
Stories of Hope - Heather Morris (Manilla Press).
The Choice - Edith Eger (Rider)
The Twins of Auschwitz - Eva Mozes Kor, with Lisa Rojany Buccieri (Monoray).
The Sisters of Auschwitz - Roxane Van Iperen (Seven Dials).


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 23, 2020)

Micdrow said:


> I got an early Christmas present from my parents. Interesting book published by Mushroom Books. 352 pages on the Winter war between the Soviet Union and Finland. It has about 350 photos and shows the Units used by the Soviet Union for the attack. I scanned a couple of pages so show you what's in the book.
> 
> View attachment 606127
> View attachment 606128
> View attachment 606129


That might be a useful scenario generator for the re-release of ATO's _Buffalo Wings, Tactical Air Combat over Finland._ My copy is supposed to be shipping by the end of the month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## elbmc1969 (Dec 24, 2020)

Wurger said:


>


I'm really hoping that's not for the list of Auschwitz books. That would be seriously inappropriate.


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2020)

Opened these early as I'm on breakfast shift tomorrow !

some bloke called 

 FalkeEins
had something to do with them

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2020)

Nice Karl.

Christmas Pressie from the Boss lady......

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Dec 27, 2020)

rochie said:


> Opened these early as I'm on breakfast shift tomorrow !
> 
> some bloke called
> 
> ...



ah ha ..enjoy! Similar in style to Osprey but printed on lovely thick glossy stock, each 128-page volume is around 40,000 words and 200 photos with artworks by Vincent Dhorne. The aim was to write a theater by theater account of the Jagdwaffe covering mostly the less well-known aces while featuring those units not ever covered in any detail by Osprey eg JG 4, JG 11, JG 77 and JG 300 and lots of 'new' first-person accounts

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 27, 2020)

FalkeEins said:


> ah ha ..enjoy! Similar in style to Osprey but printed on lovely thick glossy stock, each 128-page volume is around 40,000 words and 200 photos with artworks by Vincent Dhorne. The aim was to write a theater by theater account of the Jagdwaffe covering mostly the less well-known aces while featuring those units not ever covered in any detail by Osprey eg JG 4, JG 11, JG 77 and JG 300 and lots of 'new' first-person accounts


Thanks Neil.
Not had chance to do more than flick through the pages and loom at a few of the pictures but they both look great and do have a quality feel to them.
Looking forward to reading them properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 27, 2020)

jetcal1 said:


> That's on my wish list. Please let me know if he likes it.



Sorry it took so long but he really just got into it today. Says he loves it and is learning allot. 

All the best
Paul


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 27, 2020)

Seriously guys.

You should start thinking about stoping posting all that good stuff.

Each time I look at this thread I add some book to the wish list and I truely have no time neither money or space enough for it, not to name my wife and rolling eyes or killing looks at the metion of a new adquisition.

At least I learnt about a few new&used books webs, so the bill could get under some kind of control.

By the way, last added were those (ebooks, so they were cheap and sneak in the house unnoticed, like a couple of specops operatives)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2020)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Seriously guys.
> 
> You should start thinking about stoping posting all that good stuff.
> 
> ...



Borg Cube locked on........Resistance is futile......

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 28, 2020)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 28, 2020)

Christmas present from my wife and son. Been waiting for this title for several months!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2020)

Jim, another one just showed. LOL

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2020)

That looks tasty! (That's why I had to give you bacon)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 29, 2020)

hello,

One of the Christmas gifts that I received 


Very very interesting, a must have... Just one observation, I've only been browsing the book for now and I didn't find any infos about Nikolay F. Krasnov, Hero of Soviet Union on 4 February 1944 and,at least 40 victories claimed...
N. F. Krasnov 
N. F. Krasnov
HSU Krasnov N.F. - 1290
Russian Wiki Krasnov N.F.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2020)

Nice Steph, wouldn't mind that one myself.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Mustanglimey (Dec 29, 2020)

£28. Was listed as signed by 4 pilots.
Asked for photos. Ones Hanns Sharff 👍 Being a 56th collector well happy.
Also had another couple of signed ones off them at a good price.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Dec 29, 2020)

Just been delivered. Been after this for a while.
Going to read it straightaway 😬

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2020)

The second volume on what might be the most beautiful French WWII bomber. A nice, if pricey, book.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## elbmc1969 (Dec 29, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> The second volume on what might be the most beautiful French WWII bomber. A nice, if pricey, book.


How do the two volumes compare to the Cuny and Danel book?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2020)

Just received a Christmas present from my friend Max, delayed in the mail.
First in a trilogy, and at first glance, looks to be a very interesting read.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 30, 2020)

Sweet Terry


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Just received a Christmas present from my friend Max, delayed in the mail.
> First in a trilogy, and at first glance, looks to be a very interesting read.
> 
> 
> View attachment 606788


Been looking at that one myself Dogsbody


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2020)

elbmc1969 said:


> How do the two volumes compare to the Cuny and Danel book?



Well the photographes are second to none and the 1/72 scale drawings/plans are more extensive, the only thing that holds it back for me at least is my inability to read French. Even with Google translate, some things I can't figure out. One picture shows a damaged (post war?) LeO with the explanation that a "Hovering Bomb" was the reason.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2020)

Damn Hovering Bombs

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeah, they're as bad as Groundhogs .......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2020)

According to the French Wiki, this is a hovering bomb...





​Not sure how French Wiki stands up though

And from the web


----------



## Graeme (Dec 30, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> "Hovering Bomb"



No hovering in this one. In fact it falls nearly 6 miles in 43 seconds.
Christmas present from my son, the premise is it counts down the history from 116 days. 
One reviewer comments how he includes "everyday Americans" in the narrative - such as Ruth Sisson.
I wasn't sure why in the beginning, but it all comes together in the end.
Great read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Yeah, they're as bad as Groundhogs .......................




Not quite. Not quite.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2020)

You're right Aaron - they don't have those troublesome nutsacks to cause problems .................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 2, 2021)

I know this thread is about new books in our shelves, but given the knowledge you have I ask for a book about the Martin Maryland and Baltimore, development and combat use.

So far I haven´t find too much, only one Ali d´Italia about the use in the ICAF and one by Christopher Shores wrote in the 70´s.

Does anybody knows of any reference for the issue?

I understand if this post is moved to another thread. Perhaps it could even become a thread by itself asking for books about a subject.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 7, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Can anybody tell me about this book? Good? Bad? Thanks in advance. Was looking maybe to buy in future.



Arrived. Disappointed. But it was cheap and not as "ragged" as ebay described the condition.
You can do better Jim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I know this thread is about new books in our shelves, but given the knowledge you have I ask for a book about the Martin Maryland and Baltimore, development and combat use.
> 
> So far I haven´t find too much, only one Ali d´Italia about the use in the ICAF and one by Christopher Shores wrote in the 70´s.
> 
> ...



AJ PRESS 96 MARTIN 167 MARYLAND WW2 RAF VICHY FRENCH AERONAVALE RN FAA EGYPT MAL

AJ PRESS 97 MARTIN 187 BALTIMORE LIGHT BOMBER ITALY WW2 ITALIAN CO-BELLIGERENT A

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2021)

Here is another one that "JUST" arrived Jim. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I know this thread is about new books in our shelves, but given the knowledge you have I ask for a book about the Martin Maryland and Baltimore, development and combat use.
> 
> So far I haven´t find too much, only one Ali d´Italia about the use in the ICAF and one by Christopher Shores wrote in the 70´s.
> 
> ...




I spent a hour searching and only found the one book you mentioned. Not much on this aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2021)

Sweet brother! Looks like a real thoroughbred


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sweet brother! Looks like a real thoroughbred




It has a lot of profile and color schemes. The one thing I have learned is that the Machhi C.205 that is restored was converted from a 202 Folgore.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 15, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I spent a hour searching and only found the one book you mentioned. Not much on this aircraft.



Thanks anyway. Perhaps a nice subject for one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2021)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It has a lot of profile and color schemes. The one thing I have learned is that the Machhi C.205 that is restored was converted from a 202 Folgore.



Really? Bummer...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jan 21, 2021)

Probably my best haul yet, picked up seven books for $55 total.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2021)

Yeah baby! That's how you do it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> AJ PRESS 96 MARTIN 167 MARYLAND WW2 RAF VICHY FRENCH AERONAVALE RN FAA EGYPT MAL
> 
> AJ PRESS 97 MARTIN 187 BALTIMORE LIGHT BOMBER ITALY WW2 ITALIAN CO-BELLIGERENT A







Here is the Maryland book, which came today. The Baltimore is in route...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 28, 2021)

The second half of my younger brothers birthday gift arrived today. Many XB-38 pictures, as well as some nice views of the remote belly turret sight...still can't figure out how the damn thing was used.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2021)

First to fight! Wonder how much better their defense would have been if they were fully mobilized before the Nazi's attacked.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Feb 9, 2021)

Pick these up from a used book sale..

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 13, 2021)

Good stuff guys.......was flicking through my copy of your book last night Jan, has some good info in there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 610309
> 
> Here is the Maryland book, which came today. The Baltimore is in route...








Here is the Baltimore book, which came the other day. Very nice! (I'm saying this in my very best Borat voice.) It comes with a monstrous, separate, double-sided 1/48 scale plan sheet that show many different variants. On the whole a much better effort than the Maryland book.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 14, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 612648
> 
> Here is the Baltimore book, which came the other day. Very nice! (I'm saying this in my very best Borat voice.) It comes with a monstrous, separate, double-sided 1/48 scale plan sheet that show many different variants. On the whole a much better effort than the Maryland book.



Is It in polish or bilingual polish-english?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Is It in polish or bilingual polish-english?



Text is in Polish, captions are Polish/English

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 14, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Text is in Polish, captions are Polish/English


So no change in the series. Pretty much tempted but not to much thrilled to have to use some online translator to read a book. Guess that old habits die hard.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2021)

All English with separate 1/48 and 1/32 scale drawings (see below) and a 1/72 set included in the pages of the book. The most pictures of the various mockups that I have ever seen. The 3D aspect of the book is CAD generated color drawing of various components: visible bulkheads, cockpit, landing gears and the like. There are also profiles of significant A & B models if you like that sort of thing. The book finishes up with some obligatory shots of the Smithsonian survivor curiously labeled "currently owned by..." If it's for sale I wish to get my bid in! Would definately recommend for the model builder and even as one who only fakes it, it is a welcome addition to my Blitz collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2021)

Volume 2 of this series. In English throughout and dealing more with the C series, 4 engined version. More pull out plans then volume 1, with what look like copies of factory drawings. (See below) An excellent companion to Volume 1, with similar, though somewhat expanded attributes. Please note both issue document the history of this aircraft, though I chose to focus on the visuals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2021)

Got a couple of Kagero issue in th ePost myself, good series of books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 18, 2021)

The last one to arrive. Second hand, 15 € including shipping. Two tries because the postman lost the first package from my house (I wasn't at home) to the Post Office.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2021)

Just arrived!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2021)

Think sleeker Lysander, that sadly never got to prove itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 19, 2021)

Interesting choice Jim. 
I like obscure aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2021)

Graeme said:


> Interesting choice Jim.
> I like obscure aircraft.



Thanks. A kindred spirt!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2021)

Good stuff Guys. Glad you got the Kagero Decals Jan.

My latest collected on Saturday....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2021)

Nice scores Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 22, 2021)

Cheers Paul.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2021)

And....! the Zero book arrived mid week and the Mirage book on Friday, good timing as it was my birthday...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2021)

Happy belated Wayne


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2021)

Great ones Wayne and happy belated birthday my friend


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 28, 2021)

My last one. The only one that had arrived from an expending spree of 9 books.

I think I'm going though some kind of oriental phase. 6 of the 9 are about japanese and chinese issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 1, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Great ones Wayne and happy belated birthday my friend



Cheers and Thanks mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice one Jan, got some good info in that one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2021)

Just as FYI guys that JaPo has reissued this book in hardcover should you have missed out in the first go around, and don't want to pay the ridiculous prices people are asking for a 1st issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Mar 2, 2021)

Some important documentary works I have on the shelf but have not cracked open yet. By the way, the Kurt Tank book is available for $10 from hamiltonbook.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2021)

How could I not....!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 2, 2021)

I think I've read "Cheating Death," although "My Secret War" is about the same subject. Another good one not to miss is "Flying Through Midnight," about the one C-123 crew to claim an aerial kill in SE Asia.

I also have "Bury Us Upside Down" about the Misty FACs but have not read it yet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2021)

Most interesting Guys...!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 4, 2021)

The last ones to arrive.

Sidenote: Also arrived a couple of books on spanish on non aviation issues (not only of WW2 aviation books live the man) and by my mistake one was a polish edition (I wasn't the only one tricked, BTW). 

 Capt. Vick
do you think is a signal to buy that Baltimore book in polish?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2021)

Newest arrivals today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 9, 2021)

This one came yesterday:






And this one today:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2021)

Just came across this one, cheap and cheerful....why the 🤬 not! 😉😆😂

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Mar 11, 2021)

Probably as rare as rocking horse droppings - I hope so anyway at the price. Front and rear covers torn off but otherwise in quite good condition. Page size 225 x 145mm

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2021)

What's in it?


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 11, 2021)

Wait a couple of weeks and I will scan and post

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 11, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Probably as rare as rocking horse droppings - I hope so anyway at the price. Front and rear covers torn off but otherwise in quite good condition. Page size 225 x 145mm
> 
> View attachment 615699


Looks like a really interesting subject

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Wait a couple of weeks and I will scan and post



Cool! Thanks!


----------



## AMC (Mar 11, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> View attachment 614205
> 
> 
> My last one. The only one that had arrived from an expending spree of 9 books.
> ...



a so...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2021)

Love these books. Never really how interesting this plane was.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 12, 2021)

I liked the aircraft but I hated those internally sprung wheels.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 12, 2021)

As promised. I tried doing it as a booklet but that is not suitable for viewing. Centrespread is done as one page.
I am hoping to add a first addition to my collection as well. The claim near the end of no labour problems is not strictly accurate as there were serious problems with one or more apprentices in the Gun Turret Annex.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 13, 2021)

These two arrived. Should be a couple of interesting books. The one on the left is about a pilot of a B-25 Mitchell that flew 72 missions against the Axis during WWII. The other one is about a 12th Airforce Crew Chief during WWII for the 321st Bomb Group flying B-25 Mitchells in North Africa, Italy, Sicily and Southern France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Mar 15, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Probably as rare as rocking horse droppings - I hope so anyway at the price. Front and rear covers torn off but otherwise in quite good condition. Page size 225 x 145mm
> 
> View attachment 615699


Great find! This "Front and rear covers torn off but otherwise in quite good condition" Reminds one of "Lost dog, 3 legs blind In one eye answers to the name Lucky."


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 17, 2021)

Well Wayne finally got my copy of the South Pacific, guessing you have yours's read. Looks to be another great read. The second book is on another on the B-25 and a man who completed 31 missions over the Med during WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 17, 2021)

A rude comment by my wife, instigated by the arrival in the mail of a new flyer from Hamilton books, caused me to think. Her comment was "Always buying books." Now, I realised I had not bought an aviation book in over a year. Besides, It's my money. We have our own incomes and hers is much more than mine. So, I immediately ordered some of the reduced books I have wanted. They came today and for only $136 US.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh yes. Some oddballs there.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 18, 2021)

special ed said:


> A rude comment by my wife, instigated by the arrival in the mail of a new flyer from Hamilton books, caused me to think. Her comment was "Always buying books." Now, I realised I had not bought an aviation book in over a year. Besides, It's my money. We have our own incomes and hers is much more than mine. So, I immediately ordered some of the reduced books I have wanted. They came today and for only $136 US.
> 
> View attachment 616433


Sweet score


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 18, 2021)

special ed said:


> A rude comment by my wife, instigated by the arrival in the mail of a new flyer from Hamilton books, caused me to think. Her comment was "Always buying books." Now, I realised I had not bought an aviation book in over a year. Besides, It's my money. We have our own incomes and hers is much more than mine. So, I immediately ordered some of the reduced books I have wanted. They came today and for only $136 US.
> 
> View attachment 616433



I bet that showed her! 😃


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 18, 2021)

special ed said:


> A rude comment by my wife, instigated by the arrival in the mail of a new flyer from Hamilton books, caused me to think. Her comment was "Always buying books." Now, I realised I had not bought an aviation book in over a year. Besides, It's my money. We have our own incomes and hers is much more than mine. So, I immediately ordered some of the reduced books I have wanted. They came today and for only $136 US.
> 
> View attachment 616433


Sure many here had been in that situation at times. 

Certainly myself.

I guess the postman made another rude comment.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 18, 2021)

This one arrived in the mail today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 18, 2021)

Wildcat said:


> This one arrived in the mail today.
> View attachment 616445


Sweet Andy


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Mar 18, 2021)

As an amateur psycologist, my observation as to why the significant other objects to your "stuff" is because anything that you do that takes away attention from them is resented. The couples I have known that liked the same hobbies, did not object to new kits, planes, or (fill in the blank). I had a good friend who owned a gun shop and went to regional gun shows over his wife's complaints. Once, when she went with him, she discovered that jewelry tables were at gun shows. His solution was whatever he bought, she could spend the same on jewelry. After that, she scheduled the callender. So far, the only women who like modelling are married to modellers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 18, 2021)

Actually, the postman was a quite attractive young lady. I may have to order more books.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 18, 2021)

Received my re-issue in the mail yesterday, though not a hardcover (as advertised), I ain't mad at it! 😉




This one arrived today. Not bad for $8.00 I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2021)

Good stuff Jim.
A few minor, and a couple of glaring errors in the Mosquito book, but overall, a very useful reference.

This arrived today, A5-size, hard back, and basically a collection of extracts from wartime RAF pamphlets / Pilot's Notes.
Not brilliant from the brief flip through I've had so far, but a few interesting or useful bits here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 20, 2021)

These two arrived today. The Aircobra one was surprising. Over 400 pages on the aircraft from proto types to racing aircraft, Variants and such. Should be interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 20, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> These two arrived today. The Aircobra one was surprising. Over 400 pages on the aircraft from proto types to racing aircraft, Variants and such. Should be interesting.
> View attachment 616791



Yup! That cobra one is 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 22, 2021)

Two more came today. The Me 410 is kind of disappointing but then again I bought on a whim and was cheap. Not a lot of pictures which is what I was hoping on. Does have break downs of weapons, radar, rockets and such but last 100 pages of book seem to be broken down on small campaigns of WWII leading me to think the title is miss leading. Book was written by the German Army Publishers 1998-2017.

The other one well you can never fail with a book by Michael John Claringbould.

Probably the next book I will start reading this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 23, 2021)

Last one I have on order came today. Looks really interesting with lots of pictures of both the aircraft and the weapons used by the Soviet Airborne Forces from 1930-1941. Mounting of tanks and artillery to aircraft and so forth. Now I just have to stop looking for a while and catch up again on reading

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2021)

Well done Guys.

Got to agree with you Paul each of the "Pacific Theatre" books Michael J Claringbould has been involved in has been an excellent read, On the Adversaries Vol. 3 at the moment.
Vol.4 is not far away either.

Jim, the JaPo books are excellent you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 26, 2021)

The last arrival to date. Got a full refund for the A6M aces (took some damage in transit), sooooo... 

...why keep the money? Better order another one.

Don't you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Apr 2, 2021)

Books, book, and more books.
Amazon order came in today, well part of it!













Still on the way,

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2021)

Yeah baby, yeah!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Apr 2, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Yeah baby, yeah!!!


Down boy down!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 3, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Books, book, and more books.
> Amazon order came in today, well part of it!
> View attachment 618220
> View attachment 618221
> ...


Great score there


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2021)

Some haul !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2021)

Picked this up yesterday. Really got some great photographs in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2021)

Few more arrivals

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2021)

great stuff Guys.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 9, 2021)

This just arrived. I'd been looking for a copy for years but the only options were either unaffordable ($150+ for a copy) or lacked the colour chip chart. Managed to find this copy in the Netherlands and was reasonably priced. I'm a happy camper.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2021)

Great catch !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2021)

Good stuff.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2021)

*
View attachment 619204
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2021)

Cool.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 14, 2021)

The last one to arrive. Only one more in the way (the IJAAF companion).

Took some time to arrive (nearly 2 months) and a reasonable price (50 €) but it is in an almost new condition, it's dificult to tell if it had been read anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Apr 15, 2021)

Arrived today from Merry ol' England! Wonder why they call it that?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Arrived today from Merry ol' England! Wonder why they call it that?
> 
> View attachment 619663



Well the "old" part seems easy to explain...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 17, 2021)

And the other one came today

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2021)

Newest arrivals, the PV-1 and PV-2 has some great shots. As for the third book well my son has a thing for Yefim Gordon so you have seen quite a bit of them lately for his library

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Apr 18, 2021)

Latest pickups:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice all

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 18, 2021)

New ones

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Apr 19, 2021)

I can't resist discount prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2021)

ponchsox said:


> Latest pickups:
> View attachment 619967



DANG IT! "Wave Off" was going to be the name of my autobiography.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2021)

This one arrived today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 20, 2021)

The last one ordered arrived at last today. Took some time to arrive but the little look I manage to do seems very worth the wait. Second hand but looks almost new.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2021)

very nice Purchases Guys...

grabbed this last week....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice one Wayne


----------



## Donivanp (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2021)

Not WW2 related, but thought it.might be worth a post. Gonna start it after I breeze through OSPREY New Vanguard #109 Imperial Japanese Navy Aircraft Carriers 1921-45.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 24, 2021)

I have two to report on.
The first I found in the local library catalogue and thought that would be worth reading so ordered it. The blurb said it was by a ww2 RAF bomber gunner. It is poetry not a history and I am glad I did not buy it. I read one poem and returned it to the library. I should have photographed the poem but from memory it was
_ Where is your father
Dead
Where is your mother, sister, brother.
Dead. Dead. Dead._
This turned my off instantly. The rest of the poetry may well be excellent but I did not read any of it and in any case I was hoping for more of an insight into being tail end Charlie





The second is the extreme opposite. I was given this book quite a while back and the title did nothing for me so I have only just read it. I strongly recommend it as it covers all the crew and their memories, usually in first person, of WW2 Beaufort torpedo operations. It covers the taboo subjects of _Lack of moral fibre _(now known as PTSD). This is the only book I have seen that discusses ww2 from the gunners and other "secondary" crew members perspective so is well worth the read. And it does not gloss over other operational perils like being bombed by RAF aircraft while doing a torpedo run on a German ship. It also includes crew modifications to their aircraft to make it more habitable.

This extract relates to the later (Blenheim) Browning turret in the Beaufort Mk II but many of the principles and parts are common to both Beaufort turrets - the earlier turret started with one Vickers gun laying on its side and was later fitted with two, the second upright. This extract is permissible under Australian copyright law.








Tommy was the pilot of the previous Beaufort crew Bill Carroll flew with.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2021)

This one came today. Interesting book with over 525 pages. Lots of pictures and drawings with including makes and models I never heard off. Should be interesting.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 27, 2021)

An excellent book and much reading with lots of info.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 27, 2021)

I second the above! Was obsessed with this book when I first got it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 27, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> This one came today. Interesting book with over 525 pages. Lots of pictures and drawings with including makes and models I never heard off. Should be interesting.
> 
> View attachment 621103



Looks awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 27, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> The second is the extreme opposite. I was given this book quite a while back and the title did nothing for me so I have only just read it. I strongly recommend it as it covers all the crew and their memories, usually in first person, of WW2 Beaufort torpedo operations. It covers the taboo subjects of _Lack of moral fibre _(now known as PTSD). This is the only book I have seen that discusses ww2 from the gunners and other "secondary" crew members perspective so is well worth the read. And it does not gloss over other operational perils like being bombed by RAF aircraft while doing a torpedo run on a German ship. It also includes crew modifications to their aircraft to make it more habitable.


I also enjoyed this book - recommended. "Torpedo Leader" by Patrick Gibbs is also an excellent account of Beaufort torpedo ops if your interested.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks Wildcat. Under $12 delivered from UK on Bookfinder so it will be on its way within hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2021)

some interesting stuff fellas..


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Not WW2 related, but thought it.might be worth a post.



That's interesting; I'd like to hear more about it. I was not involved in the recovery effort but was a member of a team that analyzed the debris and made plans (never fully implemented) to collect data on it so to further refine our break-up models. I also collected a bunch of news reports on the debris recovery and videotaped the "Museum" they had in the VAB so the rest of the team could see the storage conditions. 

On one visit to the Columbia Debris Museum I noted a radial-engined aircraft cowling. I never figured out what kind of airplane it went on, but I'm sure it had nothing to do with a Space Shuttle. The cowling actually was in pretty good shape. 

Fully recording the debris characteristics proved to be prohibitively expensive. If we could have used personnel along the lines of supermarket checkout clerks that should have been much cheaper, but doing it the NASA way was going to take years and cost millions of dollars.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 29, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> It covers the taboo subjects of _Lack of moral fibre _(now known as PTSD).



Probability of surviving a tour on ops for such ship attack missions was 17%. Reference, "The Armed Rovers."


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 29, 2021)

Book I have had for a while but not yet read. Preface is attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2021)

Finally came in!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I second the above! Was obsessed with this book when I first got it.



A little story associated with this book. Before I bought my own copy, I actually saw it on the shelf at a Barnes & Nobles near my house. My immense joy was short lived when I realized someone had put the dust jacket on a book of (no doubt) cheaper, but similar dimensions inorder to get a price break. I was crestfallen. I even brought it to the counter with some vague hope that they would have the actually book somewhere. No such luck. Bummer.


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 29, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Probability of surviving a tour on ops for such ship attack missions was 17%. Reference, "The Armed Rovers."



The examples given are far more detailed and cover the extended intense mental and physical strain these people were under and makes one wonder why so few cracked up. One pilot, I cant remember if he was one who cracked or not, had a badly damaged aircraft with no hydraulics so no way to extend the landing gear plus injured crew plus a torpedo which would not jettison so had no option but to belly land on the torpedo and hope that his understanding of the way the torpedo was fused was correct. The aircraft was repaired.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 3, 2021)

New arrival, some 5'50 € including shipping:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2021)

Not WWII but....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 5, 2021)

The sound? Like Long Island Sound?


----------



## Dana Bell (May 5, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> The sound? Like Long Island Sound?



Yep, the Long Island Sound. Oddly enough, last weekend I read an article in an old _American Heritage_ magazine about this very company - luxury afloat! They linked via rail lines to Rhode Island, then transported folks to NYC, often with stops along the way. Really big deal in the 19th century - all gone by 1920.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 5, 2021)

That's my backyard...sort of...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2021)

For some reason camera card reader not working but had this come in a couple of days ago. Really good book.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 7, 2021)

Just delivered:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (May 7, 2021)

Looks like a great book Paul. My laptop quit reading my SD cards just after the warranty expired so instead of sending it to the shop for $$$$$$$$$, I bought one of theses for $$





​

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Looks like a great book Paul. My laptop quit reading my SD cards just after the warranty expired so instead of sending it to the shop for $$$$$$$$$, I bought one of theses for $$
> 
> 
> View attachment 622301
> ​


Thanks George, may have to check it out


----------



## Donivanp (May 9, 2021)

Received these new books upon arriving home! These are incredibly detailed with over 500 pages in the MiG 23 & 27 and 688 in the MiG 29 & MiG 35. I am still awaiting the Osprey Russian aircraft encolpia and the MiG 31 of this same "Famous Russian Aircraft series.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (May 9, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Received these new books upon arriving home! These are incredibly detailed with over 500 pages in the MiG 23 & 27 and 688 in the MiG 29 & MiG 35. I am still awaiting the Osprey Russian aircraft encolpia and the MiG 31 of this same "Famous Russian Aircraft series.
> View attachment 622564
> View attachment 622565



My son loves his books and has 7 or more of them now in his collection. Great author

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 9, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Received these new books upon arriving home! These are incredibly detailed with over 500 pages in the MiG 23 & 27 and 688 in the MiG 29 & MiG 35. I am still awaiting the Osprey Russian aircraft encolpia and the MiG 31 of this same "Famous Russian Aircraft series.
> View attachment 622564
> View attachment 622565


They look very impresive! They have info about operational service?


----------



## Donivanp (May 9, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> They look very impresive! They have info about operational service?


Everything from start to published date is what it looks like, very comprehensive in depth.


----------



## fubar57 (May 9, 2021)

Can't go wrong with Yefim Gordon and Russian subjects

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 18, 2021)

These two come today:





And this one last week:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 18, 2021)

My latest used book haul. Paid about $30 total.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2021)

Nice scores Guys....


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2021)

This one came today, over 450 pages on the Caudron Renault Cr.714. Lots of pictures, drawings, profiles. camouflage and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 19, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> This one came today, over 450 pages on the Caudron Renault Cr.714. Lots of pictures, drawings, profiles. camouflage and more.
> 
> View attachment 623937


It's a very nice book!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 20, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> This one came today, over 450 pages on the Caudron Renault Cr.714. Lots of pictures, drawings, profiles. camouflage and more.
> 
> View attachment 623937


Sure it has to be the ultimate story, 450 pages for an aircraft produced in so little numbers!

Looks very nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 20, 2021)

I ordered a copy of this book. I got it yesterday but was disappointed to find that the cover had been changed completely. I was looking forward to reading about a gorgeous blonde female pilot flying an F-5 Lightning and escorting our bombers over Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 20, 2021)

It is misleading


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 20, 2021)

Finally got around to getting _Shattered Sword_. Now to read it ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 20, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Finally got around to getting _Shattered Sword_. Now to read it ...



It's a fantastic piece of research and writing. My kind of history, reviewing "accepted" perspectives and challenging them based on detailed research and understanding.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 20, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> It's a fantastic piece of research and writing. My kind of history, reviewing "accepted" perspectives and challenging them based on detailed research and understanding.



That's what I gathered. I spent a few months last year poking around Tully's Port, a forum mainly dedicated to the Pacific naval war, and many of the quoted snippets struck me as very thoughtful and nuanced -- not always common in books about battles.

An added benefit was that Mr Tully participated in some discussion and brought, again, a lot of thoughtful and nuanced points to the conversations. 

On those two strengths, I reckoned it was high time I got it. I need to finish up my current reading before delving into it -- I'm a hundred pages into a book about the history of the electric guitar, lol.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 21, 2021)

I read somewhere that at least one of the authors has adjusted one or two of the findings revealed in the book (as new information was found?). Which I could find it again, print it out and put it with the book.


----------



## Micdrow (May 21, 2021)

Well Half Price book store got me again LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2021)

Nice hauls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 21, 2021)

Haven't put this down since I got it. Fascinating history behind the Flying Tigers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 21, 2021)

I picked up a copy of that a number of years ago that had been passed around at an AVG reunion….lotsa signatures. 😁

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 23, 2021)

Are the old Aerospace Historian Magazines any good? I have a chance to pick up 19 issues at a good price. I haven’t seen one myself.


----------



## special ed (May 23, 2021)

Usually one good article per magazine with new info.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 23, 2021)

special ed said:


> Usually one good article per magazine with new info.


These issues are from the 60's and 70's


----------



## special ed (May 23, 2021)

Any thing that old is good for trading material with other collectors.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Well Half Price book store got me again LOL
> 
> View attachment 624131
> View attachment 624132
> View attachment 624133



Good stuff Paul....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 24, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Good stuff Paul....



Thanks Wayne


----------



## Mustanglimey (May 26, 2021)

To war with the yoxford boys
Just arrived, been after a mint copy at a decent price
Also Battle of Britain ace
















Bob Doe’s signed book.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 26, 2021)

Way cool.


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2021)




----------



## rochie (May 26, 2021)

Very nice, i wouldn't mind both of those myself


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 26, 2021)

A good friend and forum member smuggled this out of Blighty for me. Much obliged amigo!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 26, 2021)

Mustanglimey said:


> To war with the yoxford boys
> Just arrived, been after a mint copy at a decent price
> Also Battle of Britain ace
> 
> ...



I need to find a "jealous" emoji!!! Great scores! Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (May 26, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> I need to find a "jealous" emoji!!! Great scores! Congrats!!!


Thanks. It’s nice to find some here in the UK.
Tend to buy a lot from the US.
Will compliment my 357th print I’m about to pickup from the framers. Bud Anderson signed a few bits for me couple of years ago via his son.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 30, 2021)

Picked up this collection of Aerospace Historian Magazines from 1965-1982 for $50. Happy Memorial Day!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (May 30, 2021)

Where's that_ envy_ emogi?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2021)

Well done Guys..!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Jun 4, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 626052
> 
> 
> View attachment 626051


Nice, my other passion is American Muscle.
Love the Gasser Wars and Mopar Missile books.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 5, 2021)

This one came yesterday:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 5, 2021)

That's an excellent book. My copy is currently in storage, alas...but it's a fantastic volume.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 5, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> That's an excellent book. My copy is currently in storage, alas...but it's a fantastic volume.


I had time only for a quick look and certainly looks very promising. 

It is a book that I was interested in since some 20 years ago.

Thanks for the remarks!


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 5, 2021)

Latest pickups.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2021)

Good stuff Guys, my latest to arrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2021)

Sweet one Wayne

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2021)

Cheers Paul, the advantage is Avonmore is here in Adelaide so I get my hands on them pretty quick..

Pacific profiles on the Corsair and zero are not far away either.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 9, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Cheers Paul, the advantage is Avonmore is here in Adelaide so I get my hands on them pretty quick..
> 
> Pacific profiles on the Corsair and zero are not far away either.....


Definitely we need an envy button

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Cheers Paul, the advantage is Avonmore is here in Adelaide so I get my hands on them pretty quick..
> 
> Pacific profiles on the Corsair and zero are not far away either.....



Agree with you Wayne, we seem to be about a year behind you to get the books here 

Love his books and worth the wait though


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2021)

Agree Paul, each and every one I have read so far is excellent and well researched, I look forward to more of these as they are released...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2021)

Nifty 42 page book on Italy's entrant in the lightweight fighter class during WWII.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Jun 17, 2021)

Kidd Hofer Last of the Screwball Aces.
Just arrived direct from Troy White in Australia.
Some great photos, looking forward to reading this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2021)

Sweet


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 27, 2021)

Picked up at Lionhart Hobbies Kyle Texas

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2021)

I was given this by Max ( courtesy of "Ultimate Warbird" ), during our time at Sywell for Max's "Buchon" flight ( see "The Travels of Tel's Tin Tent" thread ).

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Picked up at Lionhart Hobbies Kyle Texas
> 
> View attachment 630087


Well? What's it like?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

Mustanglimey said:


> Kidd Hofer Last of the Screwball Aces.
> Just arrived direct from Troy White in Australia.
> Some great photos, looking forward to reading this.








Ralph Kidd Hofer | American Air Museum







www.americanairmuseum.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 28, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well? What's it like?


A book. Has paper with odd characters called letters and pictures. Yeah pictures. 
So far it's good read. Robert Forsyth is well founded in aviation history. It's more of historical documentary. Recommend


----------



## Mustanglimey (Jun 28, 2021)

My latest 2 books, both 56th FG pilots.
Gabreski’s is signed with couple of bits included.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 28, 2021)

Two newest acquisitions. The Airfix book brings back modeling memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 4, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Finally got around to getting _Shattered Sword_. Now to read it ...



Started reading it today, Impressive, so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2021)

Shattered Sword is a great read....

My latest to complete the Trio.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2021)

Newest to the collection, can't go wrong with Yefim Gordon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 11, 2021)

The last one to arrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2021)

This one came a couple of days ago. Kind of lazy today and didn't feel like taking a picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2021)

In the description....

"Hikoki Pub, Crowborough, 2004. Hard cover. Book Condition : Very good. clean text but some notiations. Superb photographs throughout. The previous owner Randle Oliver was at Eindhoven on 1st January 1945. serving with 124 Typhoon Wing TAF."

A book with a bit of history! 😳😲😎

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2021)

Picked up these two at the Norfolk and Suffolk Air Museum last week.
As new, unused condition, at ridiculously low prices - £1 and £2 respectively !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 19, 2021)

Started this on Sunday:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2021)

great purchases Guys.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2021)

Arrived today....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 28, 2021)

This one arrived on Monday. Second hand but as new:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow -- It's a great read, I think you will like it. (Jul 28, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> This one arrived on Monday. Second hand but as new:
> View attachment 634153


It's a great read, I think you will like it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Mustanglimey (Jul 28, 2021)

My latest, excellent nick.
Signed by 8 56th FG pilots.
3 are on cards stuck in book. £50
Still after the leather bound version.
Harold Comstock
Robert Rankin
Billy Edens 
Gabby Gabreski
Jerry Johnson
Paul Conger
Bud Mahurin 
Frank Klibbe

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 28, 2021)

This new addition to my library just arrived today. Bought it because a relative flew these postwar in South Africa and it has a few great photos of the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 29, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> It's a great read, I think you will like it.


I think so. I read an excerpt and got hooked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice stuff Guys.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 29, 2021)

I got this in hardcover for four bucks at the thrift store today, will read once done reading about Bomber Command:






I know the outline of the battle, of course, but have never read Beevor's take on it, so I'm looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 29, 2021)

Love Beevor's books

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2021)

I couldn't believe I got to pick this one up at Air Venture book store. Kind of hard to read in picture sorry, but book is called The Torretta Flyer 484th Bomb Group Vol 1. Basically it's on a B-24 liberator Bomb Group of the 15th Airforce. They sold it to me for 5 bucks. I could not turn it down. According to the inside cover it was donated originally to the EAA museum back in 2002 by the 484th bomb group association.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love Beevor's books


me too, have most of his i think


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I got this in hardcover for four bucks at the thrift store today, will read once done reading about Bomber Command:
> 
> View attachment 634575
> 
> ...


it really is good, His Berlin book is also excellent

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2021)

1945 Grumman at War-15th Anniversary First Edition Rare *Grumman Planes-75 yrs | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 Grumman at War-15th Anniversary First Edition Rare *Grumman Planes-75 yrs at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Perhaps of intrest to someone here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 4, 2021)

I can smell the old pages.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2021)

rochie said:


> me too, have most of his i think


Great minds think alike...than there's us! 😆

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Great minds think alike...than there's us! 😆


yes, then there is us !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 7, 2021)

The latest in the series. Have always loved this plane. Just came late today, opened, took the pictures and had to take my daughter to Girl Scouts. Guess what I'm doing when I get home?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 636793
> 
> The latest in the series. Have always loved this plane. Just came late today, opened, took the pictures and had to take my daughter to Girl Scouts. Guess what I'm doing when I get home?
> 
> ...



Sweet one Jim


----------



## A4K (Aug 8, 2021)

With Paul!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice Jim.

got this one last week......

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice! How is it?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Nice! How is it?


Its all about how they removed the nose weight and made it a super-fighter..........oh wait......wrong thread

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 10, 2021)

Newest arrival, I had his book on Soviet Bombers of the second World War so I had to have the Fighter volume as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 10, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Its all about how they removed the nose weight and made it a super-fighter..........oh wait......wrong thread



Naughty corner...NOW!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 10, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Newest arrival, I had his book on Soviet Bombers of the second World War so I had to have the Fighter volume as well.
> 
> View attachment 637362



That sounds really interesting. If you have the time once you've read it, I'd love to read a short opinion.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 11, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> That sounds really interesting. If you have the time once you've read it, I'd love to read a short opinion.


Will do but might be a while, my son is currently reading it LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 11, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Will do but might be a while, my son is currently reading it LOL.



Your son and my son would likely get along well, m'boy is into Soviet/RusFed equipment. I believe I'll just order it and hope for the best. Beevor's still ahead in the queue, though.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 11, 2021)

Latest arrivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2021)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> Your son and my son would likely get along well, m'boy is into Soviet/RusFed equipment. I believe I'll just order it and hope for the best. Beevor's still ahead in the queue, though.


More than likely, my son heads to Prescott AZ in 13 days for his Sophomore/Jr year of college majoring in Security & Intelligence Studies with a specialty in Eastern Europe military hardware.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 12, 2021)

My latest.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Nice! How is it


have not had a good look through yet but a quick flick through looks pretty good, plenty of detail and pics.

And this beauty has finally arrived, collected it Friday, another winner from Jerry Crandall....

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2021)

Nice one Wayne,

Newest Arrivals,

First too are books, the third one only can be bought as an e-reader.

1st one covers VMB-612 Marine squadron flying PBJ's in the pacific towards the end of the war..
2nd one covers pilot George Cooper that flew 70 combat missions the for the 345th Bomb group 599th bombardment squadron the "Bats Outta Hell"in the Pacific flying low level stafers.
3rd one covers a pilot that flew 67 combat missions with the 57th Bomb Group, 445th Bomb Squadron in the Mediterranean

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 16, 2021)

Abebooks has the Dan Bowling book in hardback if you're interested...including a copy signed by the author.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Abebooks has the Dan Bowling book in hardback if you're interested...including a copy signed by the author.


I did not know that. I will have to check it out. Amazon was only selling the e book series.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice stuff Paul.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice stuff Paul.


Thanks Wayne


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2021)

Another great title in a great series. This boy is heavy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 17, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 638275
> 
> Another great title in a great series. This boy is heavy.



Any info in there about the RAF usage of B-45s at Sculthorpe? Always thought that was a fascinating story that hasn't been adequately covered in publications (at least those I'm aware of).


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 20, 2021)

Recently came across a japanese word that I think fit well in me.

I'm the only one?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 20, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Recently came across a japanese word that I think fit well in me.
> 
> I'm the only one?
> View attachment 638679


I'm same! I have hundreds of PDF's and books waiting to be read!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Any info in there about the RAF usage of B-45s at Sculthorpe? Always thought that was a fascinating story that hasn't been adequately covered in publications (at least those I'm aware of).


The Ju-Jitsu flights are indeed covered.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 25, 2021)

Been there, amassed those. For future reading of course


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 25, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> For future reading of course


Of course. That is the plan. 

Read all of them, eventually. 

Sometime in the more or less near future.

Wife, 5 y.o. daughter, work and home renovation allowing.

Or so I hope.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 25, 2021)

This came in yesterday:

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. Looking forward to reading this one!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 26, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Ju-Jitsu flights are indeed covered.



Cool! Thanks for the info. Looks like another book I need to add to the wants list.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 26, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2021)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 27, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 639378



I have had my eye on this book for a while now. What are your thoughts on it Jan. Interesting pictures?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 27, 2021)

Love Condor Legion aircraft

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have had my eye on this book for a while now. What are your thoughts on it Jan. Interesting pictures?


I've not received it yet, should have by tomorrow (Saturday) I think....when I know, you'll know! 😉👍🏻


fubar57 said:


> Love Condor Legion aircraft


Starting to warm up to them myself....😁😎

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have had my eye on this book for a while now. What are your thoughts on it Jan. Interesting pictures?



Here you go mate....plenty of interesting photos and colour profiles too!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2021)

Oh wow! Nice! Thanks Jan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh wow! Nice! Thanks Jan!



Anytime mate! 🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## special ed (Aug 28, 2021)

These came in just over a week ago. I tell myself I have enough books, but I can't pass a good discount. I just finished the Eric Brown DVD.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2021)

Found this one to a reasonable price....😁
So....I had to press that buy now button! 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2021)

Tis a great book

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Tis a great book



Much obliged young man, that's good to know! 👍🏻🤜🏻🤛🏻


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2021)

Well done squire

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Well done squire



Thank you very much kind Sir!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2021)

Just delivered....

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Aug 31, 2021)

This came in yesterday. I've got a backlog of three books built up now, but this one I used to own about 20 years ago, so it'll be last in line. I remember loving it as much for his writing as for what he reported (Bendiner seemed to be quite the talented writer); and that like my gramps, he was a navigator on a B-17, which gave me some insight into what Grampa Bill did.




Gently used hardcover for $12.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2021)

A most excellent book....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 3, 2021)

Couple of news ones to arrive. The first one is on B-25's that flew with the 17th Tactical Recon squadron in the Pacfic. The Pink Bomber about a pilot that flew in the Med with the B-25 and well the last one speaks for itself

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 3, 2021)

Up this one just came in the mail today. Last one I needed to completed the set.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2021)

Another one, to a very agreeable pricetag....

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 3, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks for the recommendation Jan!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 4, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 640450
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Jan!


You're most welcome....always a pleasure to help! 🤜🏻🤛🏻🍻

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice stuff Guys,

got these within half hour of being delivered to my mates shop on Friday...hot off the Press probably the first to purchase them...!
However when I got home the wife commandeered them as my fathers Day Presents so didnt get to flick through them until Sunday...!
Worth it though....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2021)

Sweet scores Wayne


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2021)

Mail man just left. I ordered this one a while ago and finally arrived. Every thing I am currently reading will be put on hold and will start this one this weekend. This one written by the men of the 22nd Bomb squadron association but what makes this one different is only part of it is history. It's full of almost 300 pages of short stories of the men that flew the B-25's and A-26's in the China Burma-India war. Bombardiers, pilots, navigators, co-pilots and more tell there story of the good, bad, and sad times fight the war in this region during WWII.

I have already seen one picture in the book of a B-25 dropping mines which is a first for me to see. Can't wait to see what other surprises are inside. Now I wish I didn't have to go to work tonight.

Oh well, I waited this long a couple of more days wont hurt me I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 7, 2021)

You gotta love the books put out by the unit associations. They contain so much info that can only be gleaned from the people who were there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 7, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Mail man just left. I ordered this one a while ago and finally arrived. Every thing I am currently reading will be put on hold and will start this one this weekend. This one written by the men of the 22nd Bomb squadron association but what makes this one different is only part of it is history. It's full of almost 300 pages of short stories of the men that flew the B-25's and A-26's in the China Burma-India war. Bombardiers, pilots, navigators, co-pilots and more tell there story of the good, bad, and sad times fight the war in this region during WWII.
> 
> I have already seen one picture in the book of a B-25 dropping mines which is a first for me to see. Can't wait to see what other surprises are inside. Now I wish I didn't have to go to work tonight.
> 
> ...


Are they the guys that flew the silver B-26's early in the war?


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Sep 7, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> It's full of almost 300 pages of short stories of the men that flew the B-25's and A-26's in the China Burma-India war. Bombardiers, pilots, navigators, co-pilots and more tell there story of the good, bad, and sad times fight the war in this region during WWII..



Oral history done well is worth it's weight in gold. I'll bookmark your post and order once I've cleared up my backlog, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are they the guys that flew the silver B-26's early in the war?


No. The 22nd Bomb Squadron flew B-25s in The CBI.
You are thinking of the 19th Bomb Squadron, which belonged to the 22nd Bomb Group, which flew B-26s out of Australia and New Guinea. The 19th Bomb Squadron was nicknamed the "Silver Fleet" when during the second half of 1943 it flew overhauled B-26s that had been stripped of their original paint. The 19th BS flew the first and last combat missions of the B-26 in the Pacific theater. Check out _Revenge of the Red Raiders _from Hickey & Co at IRPC

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 9, 2021)

Capt. Vick


Just arrived this morning, also worth getting, if you already don't have it....👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Sep 13, 2021)

Two new books - one a real winner and the second very disappointing in the first 40 pages. Unless it improves I will give up reading it.

First the winner. This guy pulls no punches. Despite being a career RAAF officer he is quite scathing at times. A couple of examples below. He devotes a whole chapter to post war repatriation including the appalling way that the RAAF told many members who were in places like Moratai that they had to find their own way home after VJ day. Many did not make it home until _*well into 1946 *_to quote the author

















HQ Melbourne were budgeting parts and manpower on the units 11RSU supported flying 600hrs/month but in reality they were flying 1500hrs/month.

As far as I am concerned the second book is a farce. After the 15 page preface on how wonderful one of the authors is and how he spent so much time at NARA getting material one would expect a high level of accuracy. Pages 6 and 7 are an example of how sloppy the authors are.





Starting with the red underline (and ignoring the claim that Australia expected Japan to enter the war (War Cabinet papers make that clearly incorrect). The way the paragraph reads the Aus government acted prior to the Japanese entering the war. The truth is somewhat different.
Under Churchill's direction the Aus troops were pulled from North Africa and sent to Asia in January 42. Initially these troops were to be deployed to the Netherlands East Indies, present-day Indonesia, to help British troops create a defensive line against the Japanese advance. However, the British General Archibald Wavell, in charge of the American-British-Dutch-Australian Command, informed Churchill that the East Indies could not be held. At this point Churchill insisted the Australian troops redeploy to Burma.
On 17 February 1942, two days after the fall of Singapore, the Pacific War Council (the inter-governmental body controlling the Allied war effort in the Pacific) met and Australia’s representative advised Curtin that the Australian Government would be asked to agree that the Seventh Australian Division already on the water should go to what Churchill considered the most urgent spot at the moment, which was Burma. Curtin replied the next day: ‘The Government has decided that it cannot agree to the proposal that the 7th AIF Division should be diverted to Burma.’ Therefore the inference that Australia acted swiftly is incorrect as Curtin did not demand the Aus troops come home until over ten weeks after the Japanese attacks started.




Next the blue underline - Lend-Lease did not exist until March 11, 1941.

Finally the green underline - Port Moresby was always in PAPUA. 
Papua and New Guinea joined into one country in the mid 1970's and that country is called Papua New Guinea so no matter whether you are speaking ww2 or now POM was never in New Guinea.





And those are just three of the errors in the first seven pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Mail man just left. I ordered this one a while ago and finally arrived. Every thing I am currently reading will be put on hold and will start this one this weekend. This one written by the men of the 22nd Bomb squadron association but what makes this one different is only part of it is history. It's full of almost 300 pages of short stories of the men that flew the B-25's and A-26's in the China Burma-India war. Bombardiers, pilots, navigators, co-pilots and more tell there story of the good, bad, and sad times fight the war in this region during WWII.
> 
> I have already seen one picture in the book of a B-25 dropping mines which is a first for me to see. Can't wait to see what other surprises are inside. Now I wish I didn't have to go to work tonight.
> 
> ...


Seems you've done well too Paul...

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> Capt. Vick
> 
> 
> Just arrived this morning, also worth getting, if you already don't have it....👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻
> ...


Agreed, well worth it.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 13, 2021)

My latest bargain finds.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 13, 2021)

Look at this behemoth! 268 large pages of stuff only me and you care about! Huzzah!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 13, 2021)

The O-47...so ugly it could be French!

You MUST be an enthusiast to invest in 268 pages about such an ugly duckling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2021)

More pages than aircraft built

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Sep 13, 2021)

Great scores guys!

Wayne, are there many RNZAF profiles in that Corsair book?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> Capt. Vick
> 
> 
> Just arrived this morning, also worth getting, if you already don't have it....👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻
> ...


I have no recollection of ever writing this. I don't have this book as far as remember. 🤔


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2021)

Gifts from my ex-girl friend! They look awesome!

In volume 3, page 28, bottom photo is a Coronado, not a Mariner. Just sayin'.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Sep 16, 2021)

'Bookazine' with130 pages of evolutionary schematics and commentary.
Some of the earlier designs look more impressive than the final Blackbird.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 17, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 641758
> 
> Gifts from my ex-girl friend! They look awesome!
> 
> In volume 3, page 28, bottom photo is a Coronado, not a Mariner. Just sayin'.


Done well Jim, great series

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 18, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Up this one just came in the mail today. Last one I needed to completed the set.
> 
> View attachment 640341


Hey Paul, how is it? It is worth if you have BCRS vol 5? How much detailed is? Or it is a rehash?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 18, 2021)

Dang! I just came across this. Larry Hickey obituary





In memory of Lawrence J. Hickey founder of IHRA – International Historical Research Associates


It is with great sadness that we announce that Lawrence J. Hickey the founder of International Historical Research Associates (IHRA) died on August 14, 2021.




irandpcorp.com

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Hey Paul, how is it? It is worth if you have BCRS vol 5? How much detailed is? Or it is a rehash?



Morning, I believe this series is different than the Black Cross Red Star series. I only have book 3 of that series out of 5. I did not see any pictures that where the same with a quick flip through both series on Stalingrad. I have not read the series yet of the books I got. I didn't want to start till I had all 4 and to get all 4 has taken a lot of time as they are asking pretty high prices for some of them. Below are all 4 books for the series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Dang! I just came across this. Larry Hickey obituary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah saw this last week, been wondering how this will affect the last 4 books of the Pacific series he was writing as President and founder or if the last 4 books will never happen now. 

Ton of history just lost with his passing. Very sad thing.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 19, 2021)

I don't know what's holding up the Sunsetters. They put out a special edition for the 38th Bomb Group Association several years ago. I hope the remaining staff can complete the books in progress. I've been waiting for them for years.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2021)

Despite the title, I was hoping it would have information on the wartime JRM. Oh well, it is an interesting "what if" document reprint and the cost was reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2021)

A4K said:


> Great scores guys!
> 
> Wayne, are there many RNZAF profiles in that Corsair book?


Hey Evan final chapter on RNZAF Corsairs, 4 Profiles and some details plus 8 photos


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 641758
> 
> Gifts from my ex-girl friend! They look awesome!
> 
> In volume 3, page 28, bottom photo is a Coronado, not a Mariner. Just sayin'.


Great reads, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2021)

So no one questioned the "ex-girlfriend" comment? No one?

Obviously I was talking about my Wife, who is no longer my girlfriend, so she's my ex-girlfriend.

Or did you guys know that and just didn't think it was clever enough to warrant comment? Tough crowd!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> So no one questioned the "ex-girlfriend" comment? No one?
> 
> Obviously I was talking about my Wife, who is no longer my girlfriend, so she's my ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Or did you guys know that and just didn't think it was clever enough to warrant comment? Tough crowd!


get your coat and hat and head for the door Jim.....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 21, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Morning, I believe this series is different than the Black Cross Red Star series. I only have book 3 of that series out of 5. I did not see any pictures that where the same with a quick flip through both series on Stalingrad. I have not read the series yet of the books I got. I didn't want to start till I had all 4 and to get all 4 has taken a lot of time as they are asking pretty high prices for some of them. Below are all 4 books for the series.
> 
> View attachment 641953
> View attachment 641952


Thanks. They seems different, more specific over certain battles. I do have the 5 BCRS published to date (vol 1 the original edición, not the new one) but don't know if the they are so much different or precise over those battles to be worth buying them also given lack of enough money, space, time and taking in account wife reaction.

Sure they are worth buying but I'm not sure if they are that much worth!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> get your coat and hat and head for the door Jim.....


They can't all be winners...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Sep 23, 2021)

Just picked this up, mainly for the signatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 23, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> So no one questioned the "ex-girlfriend" comment? No one?
> 
> Obviously I was talking about my Wife, who is no longer my girlfriend, so she's my ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Or did you guys know that and just didn't think it was clever enough to warrant comment? Tough crowd!



We live at a time where a married, male olympic athlete has a sex change, ends his (third) marriage, and shacks up with a woman. And you expect us to take note of your "ex-girlfriend" comment as something out of the ordinary? Sheeesh!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Sep 23, 2021)

In post 8432 I was less than impressed with this book. Today I forced myself to read some more and I am far more inclined to suggest it. It uses a combination of official records and the memories of those involved to describe what went on and has some very interesting comments - one of which has caused me to start a new thread
Which other countries had "suicidal" aircrew in WW2?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Sep 23, 2021)

The mail lady just dropped these off:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 23, 2021)

ponchsox said:


> The mail lady just dropped these off:
> View attachment 642377


She is very nice, just drop all those cool books at your home.

Wish my mailman be that nice also!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## le_steph40 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello,

Received this morning

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2021)

Due to a minor pay rise and backdated pay (which they still effed up), I invested in a couple of books, wasn't to sure about the 262 book, but it was cheap! 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 24, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> Due to a minor pay rise and backdated pay (which they still effed up), I invested in a couple of books, wasn't to sure about the 262 book, but it was cheap! 😉
> 
> View attachment 642404
> 
> ...


Nice ones 

 Lucky13


How is the Khalkin Gol War one? Is too biased to the USSR?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Nice ones
> 
> Lucky13
> 
> ...



I'll let you know as soon as it arrives....👍🏻

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 24, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Nice ones
> 
> Lucky13
> 
> ...


At 59 pages its quite a short book but then so was the conflict. The last 34 pages contain profiles and one page write-ups of aircraft involved. The preceding pages contain two or more photos and maps per page and info on the conflict

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## FalkeEins (Sep 26, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Hey Paul, how is it? It is worth if you have BCRS vol 5? How much detailed is? Or it is a rehash?



These titles came out a few years ago now via Ian Allan. I edited (and corrected) much of the copy, which was written in 'Svenglish'. The text focused on the strategic rather than day-to-day ops. As far as I am aware the 'new' BC/RS are based on these works..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 26, 2021)

FalkeEins said:


> These titles came out a few years ago now via Ian Allan. I edited (and re-wrote) much of the copy, which was written in 'Svenglish' - not that Bergstrom ever got in touch to say thank you. The text focused on the strategic rather than day-to-day ops. As far as I am aware the 'new' BC/RS are based on these works..


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2021)

The library increased a wee bit, with a lucky score! 😳😲😆😂





















Once in a lifetime chance and I bl🤬dy grabbed it! 😆😂

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 27, 2021)

Damn Jan, you dropped some coin I would imagine

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2021)

True, but.... I've seen single books go for the price (and more) of all three!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2021)

😁😎👍🏻

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2021)

Arrived this morning....










I did not know this, interesting! 😳😲🤨🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 4, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 643586


You really take advantage of that pay rise!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> You really take advantage of that pay rise!



You better believe it....still, they screwed it up for us, we didn't get the amount we should've had, so.... we'll get another half decent pay next, this month! 

(I need another bookshelf....bugger!)


----------



## edwest22 (Oct 4, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> You better believe it....still, they screwed it up for us, we didn't get the amount we should've had, so.... we'll get another half decent pay next, this month!
> 
> (I need another bookshelf....bugger!)



Hopefully, A History of the Mediterranean Air War, Volume Five appears for sale soon. On amazon.co.uk, it was scheduled for today.
Amazon product​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 4, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> You better believe it....still, they screwed it up for us, we didn't get the amount we should've had, so.... we'll get another half decent pay next, this month!
> 
> (I need another bookshelf....bugger!)


Well, look at the good side. This month, a few (or not so few) books to the bag. Perhaps even the bookshelf

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 5, 2021)

My latest buys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2021)

Good stuff Guys, the Avonmore books are great reads.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2021)

This came in today:





..and this should be arriving this week:






This is a 2nd book on the Fw 200. I wish they would do a series on the Bf 109.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2021)

Great stuff amigo!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2021)

Someone's been busy! 😉😆😂
👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Daggerr (Oct 6, 2021)

This came in at my mailbox today, also from the Classic series:






It is a revised and updated combined edition of the two volumes on the Me 163 from the same authors which have long been out of print. Interesting for those (like me) who don't have the original two volumes.
The book is a hardcover with dustcover and has 406 numbered pages (plus 10 unnumbered pages before chapter 1), 
not 464 pages as the Crecy website Me 163 Rocket Interceptor states.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2021)

Just one more to come....😆😂

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 7, 2021)

Great score Jan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Great score Jan



Definitely, since I found the JG 1 and the Aeronautica Italiana sets for the same price that _one_ usually goes for! 😳😲😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Oct 10, 2021)

after all those pricey Classic books this bookazine was just published by Mortons for a measly $13 (under a tenner in the UK) - 85,000 words, 200+ illustrations, 130 pages, volume 1. Covers - among other subjects - Scandinavia 1940, Malta 1942, Defence of the Reich, Rumania 1944, Courland 1945..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 10, 2021)

Both are jaw-dropping...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello,

Received this morning

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Daggerr (Oct 13, 2021)

FalkeEins said:


> after all those pricey Classic books ..................


Pricey indeed. When I bought that Me 163 book on the first day it was available (30 sept) it cost me 47 euros incl. P&P at Bookdepository.
Now I see it costs 64 euros at BD. 
A 36 % price increase within two weeks!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2021)

Just pre-ordered this, should be delivered late November.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Graeme (Oct 13, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Just pre-ordered this, should be delivered late November.



Looks really good Terry. Possibly heresy - but I think the story behind making the film is better than the movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2021)

le_steph40 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Received this morning
> View attachment 644491


 Awesome Book Steph some great new info in it to consider for Zero projects....


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 14, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> Awesome Book Steph some great new info in it to consider for Zero projects....


  Wayne, it's the reason why I'm modifying the wheel wells and small inner wheel well doors color, I also modified the propeller spinner...
Very interesting book with some aircraft that I didn'k know (Nishizawa one's in 4th Kok.) and some precisions about the one flown by Okumura.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Oct 22, 2021)

Any suggestions for a book covering the Battle of Coral Sea in detail?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2021)

One of the best references on the Battle of the Coral Sea is John Lundstrom's _The First Team: Pacific Naval Air Combat from Pearl Harbor to Midway_ (Naval Institute Press 1984). Available in hardback and paperback.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2021)

le_steph40 said:


> Wayne, it's the reason why I'm modifying the wheel wells and small inner wheel well doors color, I also modified the propeller spinner...
> Very interesting book with some aircraft that I didn'k know (Nishizawa one's in 4th Kok.) and some precisions about the one flown by Okumura.



 So are you looking forward to the Eduard Zeroes...?


----------



## le_steph40 (Oct 29, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> So are you looking forward to the Eduard Zeroes...?


Unfortunately not... My stock is at his maximum with Hasegawa and Tamiya models => 1xA6M2 M.21 + 2xA6M3 M.22s + 1xA6M3 M.32 + 2xA6M5s Hasegawa and 1xA6M3 M.22 + 1xA6M5 Tamiya (last molds). I think it's hard to sell now with the models to come from Eduard... 😌


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 646799


Great score Jan, great series

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2021)

le_steph40 said:


> Unfortunately not... My stock is at his maximum with Hasegawa and Tamiya models => 1xA6M2 M.21 + 2xA6M3 M.22s + 1xA6M3 M.32 + 2xA6M5s Hasegawa and 1xA6M3 M.22 + 1xA6M5 Tamiya (last molds). I think it's hard to sell now with the models to come from Eduard... 😌


I got plenty of both brands too but resistance will be futile.....I will be drawn to at least 1 first release boxing.....sticking to that will be the hard part...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 3, 2021)

A few recent additions. The Brisfit book is absolutely THE BIBLE on the type. Incredible amounts of detail and tons of photos, all on high-quality glossy paper. It weighs a ton but was worth every penny. At the other end of the spectrum, the RAF Technical Notes date from 1918 and are the rigging notes for aircraft listed alphabetically from A to L....and, of course, they include the Brisfit. Fascinating info on how riggers would true-up these First World War types. 

I think the others are pretty self-explanatory. The "Six Weeks of Blenheim Summer" is a personal account by a Blenheim pilot in the Battle of France. His Granddaughter helped finish the book. I hadn't seen it before until a spied a copy on a friend's bookshelf. Since I'm mostly interested in the first 2-3 years of WW2, and have had a long-standing fascination with the Fall of France in 1940, it was too good a book to pass up.

The Handley Page Aircraft book is very detailed. I primarily bought it for a comprehensive section about the use of converted Handley Page O/400 bombers as postwar commercial airliners. Alas, it didn't answer the questions I had but it did include some rather lovely photos of the type in South Africa.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Nov 3, 2021)

Arrived today. Everything you ever wanted to know about the Marauder but were afraid to ask. 






640 fun filled pages. Now if only I could read 📚

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 4, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Now if only I could read 📚


I can read it on your behalf,


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 4, 2021)

Arrived this morning:

:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2021)

buffnut453 wrote:
I think the others are pretty self-explanatory. The "Six Weeks of Blenheim Summer" is a personal account by a Blenheim pilot in the Battle of France. His Granddaughter helped finish the book. I hadn't seen it before until a spied a copy on a friend's bookshelf. Since I'm mostly interested in the first 2-3 years of WW2, and have had a long-standing fascination with the Fall of France in 1940, it was too good a book to pass up.

"Six Weeks of Blenheim Summer" is a classic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Edward (Nov 4, 2021)

Edward said:


> buffnut453 wrote:
> The "Six Weeks of Blenheim Summer" is a personal account by a Blenheim pilot in the Battle of France. His Granddaughter helped finish the book. I hadn't seen it before until a spied a copy on a friend's bookshelf. Since I'm mostly interested in the first 2-3 years of WW2, and have had a long-standing fascination with the Fall of France in 1940, it was too good a book to pass up.
> 
> "Six Weeks of Blenheim Summer" is a classic.


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 646799


Nice score. They're rather decent books


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Arrived today. Everything you ever wanted to know about the Marauder but were afraid to ask.
> 
> View attachment 646952
> 
> 640 fun filled pages. Now if only I could read 📚


The first chapter covering Magruder is probably the best.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello,

Finally got it

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2021)

Neil ( Falke Eins ) very kindly sent me a copy of his latest "bookazine", "Luftwaffe Fighters: Combat On All Fronts", this being Issue 1, dealing with the Bf109 ( Issue 2 will cover the FW190).
I've only been able to have a brief "flip through" so far, but there are180 pages, packed with photos, accounts and interviews with Luftwaffe pilots., very nicely produced, and looks to be extremely interesting and informative. I hope to get down to reading it over the next couple of days.
I wanted to attach a photo, but my PC is playing silly b*ggers, and is not scanning, and downloading pics from my cameras has gone daft, opening in a different format to normal, and the pics, when they eventually load, then can't be found afterwards !
Time to get the PC sorted methinks !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Donivanp (Nov 6, 2021)

le_steph40 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Finally got it
> View attachment 647203


Great book, Danna did two. Got both.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2021)

Dana's Kingfisher book in this series is also worth a look!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 6, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Dana's Kingfisher book in this series is also worth a look!


Yeppers. Got that one two er too


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 6, 2021)

Cool. Great series.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2021)

Stop bitchin' and just buy the book!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2021)

SP-BPM, named Łowicz, made 16 flights to Stockholm between 21/09/40 and 20/09/41, stayed for six months before returning to UK 16/03/42....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2021)

That's a thick book.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 647486
> 
> 
> SP-BPM, named Łowicz, made 16 flights to Stockholm between 21/09/40 and 20/09/41, stayed for six months before returning to UK 16/03/42....










the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Neil ( Falke Eins ) very kindly sent me a copy of his latest "bookazine", "Luftwaffe Fighters: Combat On All Fronts", this being Issue 1, dealing with the Bf109.
> I wanted to attach a photo, but my PC is playing silly b*ggers


Here ya go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 8, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> That's a thick book.



I'm a thick book reader...and, yes, you can interpret that in different ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 8, 2021)

Thanks Edward.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 8, 2021)

Wow, that's interesting! Almost no info about Sweden and It's (Royal?) Armed Forces in games, movies, and almost internet.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 9, 2021)

Picked this one up today. Second in the series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2021)

Will you look at that, my old hometown! 😳😲

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Nov 9, 2021)

Is Pederson = Petersen in English / German?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2021)

Cool "book", be wary of the price though, I didn't know it was only 30 pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2021)

Latest to show up for me...

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 13, 2021)

Awesome stuff guys.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 13, 2021)

As some may recall, my Stepdad passed away a few years back. My Mom recently moved and in the process, decided to donate his library to a local USMC recruiting station since he was a former Marine.
Before doing so, she hand picked a few that she thought I'd like, which was really thoughtful.

So these are the five that I received.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 14, 2021)

A short (180 pages) - but an interesting read...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Nov 14, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 647823
> View attachment 647824
> 
> View attachment 647825
> ...


If you want to read in more detail about these aircraft and their operations I would recommend

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2021)

Two on the way, the Mitchell book being due _*yesterday* _from Amazon_,_ but now arriving either later today, or tomorrow.
"The Works" have a clearance sale going at the moment, so I grabbed the Panzer book, reduced from £25 to £8, and it's due to arrive later today.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## stukapilot (Nov 15, 2021)

actually ordered from the author years ago. a rare book. mainly based on japanese sources, it offers a very comprehensive look at both civil aviation within the protectorate and its army and navy air forces, with many profiles

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 15, 2021)

Are there English translations available for the writing on the aircraft sides?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2021)

George is a good guy and his website is pretty cool.


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 15, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> George is a good guy and his website is pretty cool.


No idea about "George", but the other guy's name has not a good meaning in Persian, unlike what it mean in Greek.


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 15, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Two on the way, the Mitchell book being due _*yesterday* _from Amazon_,_ but now arriving either later today, or tomorrow.



I had an expensive piece of tooling go missing en-route that I bought from Amazon about a year ago. I email queried where it was when two weeks overdue (Australia Post often take two weeks from Sydney customs clearance so we are used to slow delivery in country Qld) and within 2 or 3 hours I was told a replacement was on its way via DHL and it arrived three days later. 

A month later the original arrived so I asked Amazon how I return it. Their answer was _dump it._ I gave it to a local non-profit.

Strange to say I use Amazon a lot more now.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 15, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> No idea about "George", but the other guy's name has not a good meaning in Persian, unlike what it mean in Greek.


Which are the meanings?


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 15, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Which are the meanings?





what is the meaning of kiri in farsi - Google Search



And you can change "Farsi" to "Greek" to see what's the meaning in Greek.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 15, 2021)

Nice ones Terry


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks Paul.
The Panzer book arrived on schedule, and looks very good - hardback, 190 pages, and lots of good, clear photos. Looking forward to reading it.
Still waiting for the Mitchell book, and no up-dates on Amazon tracking - unusual, as they're normally very good, and on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 15, 2021)

Couple of new ones

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## stukapilot (Nov 16, 2021)

finally receive this book today. sniped on ebay in october and have been waiting for nearly one month. many nice b/w fotos

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 16, 2021)

ponchsox said:


> View attachment 648370
> Couple of new ones


May I suggest you also get Dan Sharp's series: All Books | Mortons Books


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 16, 2021)

GTX said:


> May I suggest you also get Dan Sharp's series: All Books | Mortons Books


I’m a sucker for secret project books. Thanks!


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 16, 2021)

More recent finds

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2021)

Just picked up another Mitchell book, brand new. 
I already have this on the computer hard drive, but for £17 and free shipping (average UK retail price around £39), it's good to have the real thing !
Should arrive by the weekend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## stukapilot (Nov 18, 2021)

bought from "militarybooksyork" on ebay with a reasonable price and receive today. a good addition to my collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice stuff.


----------



## stukapilot (Nov 23, 2021)

ordered from *International Historical Research Associates* near mint (although they're labelled "second-hand") condition copies, one of which has even the signature of Mr. Hickey, author of these books.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 23, 2021)

Very nice, I just did the same and order two books yesterday. Good deal for $50. They have some left. Volume 2 was OOS when I ordered.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2021)

Great score, currently I have all of his. Looks like even though he has passed away they are still working on books. There website says this one is coming soon and I can't wait. Website is below.






International Historical Research Associates – World War II Pacific Aviation History


International Historical Research Associates (IHRA) publishes the hardcover book series Eagles Over The Pacific and sells Aviation Artwork.




irandpcorp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 23, 2021)

Been waiting for that one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stukapilot (Nov 23, 2021)

ponchsox said:


> Very nice, I just did the same and order two books yesterday. Good deal for $50. They have some left. Volume 2 was OOS when I ordered.


i have to admit that i ordered the last copy of ken's men against empire (v.2)

now i'm still hunting for the "revenge of the red raiders". i once mailed to them asking if they had any used copies to part with, coz the price of this book on amazon is high. however, their reply was negative:



> Unfortunately, we no longer have the legal rights to sell Revenge of the Red Raiders, otherwise we would. I don't know if the current owners of those rights will ever put the remaining copies on sale. However, last I heard, they were planning to talk with the U.S. National Museum of the Pacific War in Texas, to see if they might offer the book through their ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 24, 2021)

Greg Boeser said:


> Been waiting for that one.



This got this from an email from them as I am on there watch list. Hope it stays on time.



We are pleased to announce that we are officially taking pre-orders for our next book. _Harvest of the Grim Reapers, Volume I _will finish printing in early January and we will be able to ship out books once they arrive in Colorado. This is the last book project Lawrence J. Hickey personally oversaw before his passing, and we believe it will serve as a fitting tribute to his legacy. Head over to our website to place your pre-order and check out the sample pages.​​


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up! Definitely going to order a copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2021)

That looks like a great series of Books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2021)

Wayne Little said:


> That looks like a great series of Books.


They are Wayne, if you can get a hold them. Lots of info and pictures. Well recommended


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Nov 27, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 649603
> View attachment 649602
> 
> 
> ...





 Lucky13
you are really taking advantage of that pay rise!!!!

Those* "Eagles over the sea" *looks terrific.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 27, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 649603
> View attachment 649602
> 
> 
> ...


The Eagles Over the Sea books are great reads.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 27, 2021)

This just came in from across the pond. Pricey but better than paying 1st edition prices. Now I need the 2nd editions of volume 2 and 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## stukapilot (Nov 28, 2021)

receive *Hävittäjälentäjät Suomen ilmavoimissa* (fighter pilots of the finnish air force) today. highly recommended, gentlemen. having more than 500 pages, it's not only a coffee-table book. yea, it's well illustrated, but some famous aces r written in detail with fotos and others with brief bio, portrait fotos and confirmed kills. i think the MMP's *Finnish Aces. Their Planes and Units 1939-1945*, also written by Kari Stenman, is the abridged version in english. it's a little bit cheaper but the finnish copy is worth every penny of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> They are Wayne, if you can get a hold them. Lots of info and pictures. Well recommended


Thanks mate. i suspect getting them down under would be real expensive....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 29, 2021)

RZM Imports recently had a 30% off dented corner sale so I ordered a copy of this book that has been on my want list for a while . It arrived in shrink wrap in perfect shape!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2021)

Man...that's one I would like to have....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2021)

Same...


----------



## GTX (Nov 30, 2021)

There's a couple of copies available on eBay at the moment but they're not cheap...


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 30, 2021)

It looks like the 30% discount is still good through RZ Imports for those in the States. Comes to $112 plus shipping.


----------



## stukapilot (Dec 2, 2021)

receive the signed *Cuarta Escuadrilla Azul 1943-1944* from its author. limited 500 copies and the price is reasonable. introduction quoted from the author Antonio Duarte:


> This work will be a must for any enthusiast of the Luftwaffe and more exactly of the Spanish Blue Squadron and the Spanish air force history. A great chance for people who are interested in the experiences the Spanish pilots went through in Russia during the WW2. The book also includes an appendix with the biographies of every single member of the 4. Blue Squadron, sketches of the airfields, bibliography and a name index. It also contains a very nice set of colour pages with decorations given to the Spanish pilots and also other inedit photos never seen before that are in private collections.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2021)

ponchsox said:


> It looks like the 30% discount is still good through RZ Imports for those in the States. Comes to $112 plus shipping.


Wish I was in the states then.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2021)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 10, 2021)

Nice score there Jan

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## stukapilot (Dec 15, 2021)

gentlemen, i expand my hunting area to romania and receive *aviația sovietică deasupra româniei* (soviet aviation over romania) today, my first book ordered in this country. after thumbing through, i'm smidgen disappointed with this book. it's a good story about the vvs activities in romania but it has dozens of fuzzy pictures and poor contrast b&ws

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

Bummer. Sorry man. 😞


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 18, 2021)

Been a while since I ordered anything, these just arrived yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stukapilot (Dec 20, 2021)

several years ago i bought the first two volumes of *les victoires de l'aviation de chasse française* (the victories of french fighter aviation), but a little strapped for cash i didn't order the third, but it soon went "out of stock" and the price rocketed up. having been hunting for years, i finally get the 3rd volume of the trilogy, a must-have for anyone who's interested in armee de l'air fighter aviation in the battle of france. by using a combination of all available french records and german claims & losses, the author might provide the closest-to-truth stat about the victories of french fighter pilots in may-june 1940. richly illustrated, they're definitely not insipid works (like wingleader's luftwaffe aces) alphabetically providing pilot names with their claims and other info

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
7 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 21, 2021)

Like I really need more books! Really?

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2021)

Of course you do, you silly goose. And even more after that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 21, 2021)

A few more from the mail lady. Hope everyone has a nice Christmas and I hope Santa brings you some new books!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 22, 2021)

Newest Arrivals

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 22, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Newest Arrivals
> 
> View attachment 652570
> View attachment 652571


Nice ones Paul! That Red Star vs Rising Sun looks great, is it worth?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 22, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Nice ones Paul! That Red Star vs Rising Sun looks great, is it worth?


Afternoon,

Book is only 72 pages. I was hoping on more pictures of aircraft during the war. There are a few pictures of aircraft and profiles but book also covers ground war so there are tank, artillery and such as well along with solder weapons and such. Really only 4 chapters numbered below, but there are not a lot of books on the subject so I am happy with it. I am off next week for the holidays so hoping to read it next week. 

1. Gekokujo
2. Rikogun
3. Collison Course
4. The Chankufeng Incident

Now if your looking for a book mainly on aircraft for both sides then I recommend this book if you can find it. I do have it in my collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 22, 2021)

Micdrow said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> Book is only 72 pages. I was hoping on more pictures of aircraft during the war. There are a few pictures of aircraft and profiles but book also covers ground war so there are tank, artillery and such as well along with solder weapons and such. Really only 4 chapters numbered below, but there are not a lot of books on the subject so I am happy with it. I am off next week for the holidays so hoping to read it next week.
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a comprehensive book about the air war during the Nomonhan / Khalkhin Gol "incident" so many thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 22, 2021)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> I'm looking for a comprehensive book about the air war during the Nomonhan / Khalkhin Gol "incident" so many thanks!


Your welcome

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stukapilot (Dec 23, 2021)

santa does bring a new book to me from russia, fellows. i receive *авиация в операции багратион* (aviation in operation bagration), part of the content being the core of *air battles over hungary*, published by helion. oringially run in subsequent issues of the russian magazine *авиация и время* (aviation & time), the illustrated book is revised based on new soviet and german archival documents, as well as the memoirs of some participants

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 25, 2021)

unwrapped today

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

The Good: Was able to get the dented corner discount.

The Bad: The wife caught me after I told her I would reel in the spending.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 653212
> 
> The Good: Was able to get the dented corner discount.
> 
> The Bad: The wife caught me after I told her I would reel in the spending.


The Ugly?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 29, 2021)

Ugly? Well that's me of course!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 29, 2021)

But, but it was on sale honey! Think of the money I’m saving us! I too told my wife I would cut back in 2022 😫 Enjoy, it’s a treat of a book.


View attachment 653212



Capt. Vick said:


> The Good: Was able to get the dented corner discount.
> 
> The Bad: The wife caught me after I told her I would reel in the spending.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 29, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> The Bad: The wife caught me after I told her I would reel in the spending.



Hell hath no fury like she who thinks she should be obeyed

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 30, 2021)

On the other hand, back in 1963, when our office was near an exclusive dress shop, one of the secretaries came in after lunch, during the annual sale holding a dress announcing, "I just saved my husband 114 dollars." She bought the 200 dollar dress for "just" 90 dollars. I don't know what her pay was in 1963 but mine was 96 dollars per week.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 30, 2021)

My wife is putting several doctors' kids through college. Then flips out if she finds a french fry on my car seat.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 30, 2021)

And I am buying new Lamborghini's for the local pathology lab.

Even a urine sample that was more blood than urine produced test results of "normal" and a bladder biopsy was also "normal".

Time to change doctors and labs I think

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2021)

Nice Buy Jim, really like to get that one myself.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks Wayne. I called and literally asked if they had any dinged copies for that aforementioned discount. Though I understand shipping is an issue.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jan 1, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks Wayne. I called and literally asked if they had any dinged copies for that aforementioned discount. Though I understand shipping is an issue.


Did yours ship from Fedorowicz Publishing like mine?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2022)

Ah...not sure. Threw out the packaging.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jan 1, 2022)

Good read:








Our Douglas Dauntless SBD-2P - Pearl Harbor Aviation Museum


Plucked From Lake Michigan, Displayed at Pearl Harbor Did you know the Douglas Dauntless SBD-5 currently on display in Hangar…




www.pearlharboraviationmuseum.org

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi Ponchsox,

That's one that interests me, but I can't find a link to the book from the website. Do you know where I can pick up a copy?

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 5, 2022)

Not really a new book but a new discovery!

Pick this book bought some months ago to start reading:







And then notice this in the very first page :






Seems signed by Hajo Herrmann! 

In the first overlook I didn't notice because that first page get stuck to the front hardback when you open it. Suppose the seller didn't notice neither!

Tonight here in Spain we celebrate the coming of Los Reyes Magos (The Three Wise Men), who bring presents for those who behave Wells, so I guess that I behave extremly well in 2021!

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jan 8, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Ponchsox,
> 
> That's one that interests me, but I can't find a link to the book from the website. Do you know where I can pick up a copy?
> 
> ...


I don’t believe there is a book just an article on the restoration.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 8, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Ponchsox,
> 
> That's one that interests me, but I can't find a link to the book from the website. Do you know where I can pick up a copy?
> 
> ...


Hi Dana
I did not see any reference to a book but if you have a title and/or author try bookfinder.com as it covers all the major vendors and has over 150 million books in its catalog.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2022)

New and improved, REVISED edition! Tired of the pain and drudgery of looking in two whole separate volumes (8 & 9)? Well look no further, relief is here! Now combined (and labeled as 8 AND 9...very clever!) this 400+ page sleeping pill will take the chill out of those cold winter nights! Get yours today! ...or not, I'm not in charge of your finances. 🤷‍♂️

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## stukapilot (Jan 13, 2022)

new arrival from south africa

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 13, 2022)

The title is interesting and tempting ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 15, 2022)

Some will remember that I gave the book _RAAF Black Cats_ a less than glowing report because the researcher was "sloppy" with blinding errors like Lend Lease starting in 1939.
Another, repeated, claim is that no unit documents exist.

Horse pukkies. This one is hiding in plain site in a semi-public library.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jan 16, 2022)

Managed to get one that I had been seeking for a while:

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 16, 2022)

Was that Ju52 on the cover of the book re-engined?


----------



## GTX (Jan 17, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Was that Ju52 on the cover of the book re-engined?


No - it is a Ju 52/3msai version which was delivered with Pratt & Whitney Wasp engines.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2022)

The kite named "Vikingaland" registered as SE-AFD.




the source: Aircraft Photo of SE-AFD | Junkers Ju 52/3m sai | AB Aerotransport - ABA | AirHistory.net #351348

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2022)

Arrived today. Soft back, 112 pages, packed with photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hot off the press!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 25, 2022)

Waiting for mine. It shipped Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 25, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Waiting for mine. It shipped Friday.


I should put an order in for a copy myself. Still haven't done it as I have a different book thats supposed to arrive this week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2022)

Jealous.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 26, 2022)

I am going to be difficult and post* a new book I would like in my library*. I found this in a 2012 reading list from the U.S. Army Military History Institute and searched both Worldcat and Bookfinder and got only one result - a library in Mexico.

Does anyone have this or know of a source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2022)

MiTasol
How's this.... Guide to Japanese Monographs and Japanese Studi... | e-Asia Digital Library | Oregon Digital
which leads us here.... HyperWar: Guide to the "Japanese Monographs"


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2022)

As an aside, there are over 4000 documents in the e-Asia Digital Library. Probably something of interest. I saw one PDF about the history of Chinese aviation up to 1960


Search Results | e-Asia Digital Library | Oregon Digital


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 27, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> MiTasol
> How's this.... Guide to Japanese Monographs and Japanese Studi... | e-Asia Digital Library | Oregon Digital
> which leads us here.... HyperWar: Guide to the "Japanese Monographs"



Whoopee
Many thanks
"You are a gentleman and a scholar" as the saying goes

You can also download the PDF from https://oregondigital.org/downloads/oregondigital:df72dt655 but the Hyperwar site you linked to has the links which is even better.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2022)

Just came today, finally have all 5 volumes of the series

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2022)

Jealous! Those are quite expensive.

This came today from the Aviation Megastore, which now has a cheaper, though untrackable delivery option. Huzzah!





Another cool volume from this series with tons of pictures. Dutch/English text and captions.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jealous! Those are quite expensive.
> 
> This came today from the Aviation Megastore, which now has a cheaper, though untrackable delivery option. Huzzah!
> 
> ...



Thanks Jim and nice score there and your right they are pricey. Taken me a long time to pick these up and well my Christopher Shores shelf is full now

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 27, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jealous! Those are quite expensive.
> 
> This came today from the Aviation Megastore, which now has a cheaper, though untrackable delivery option. Huzzah!
> 
> ...



Oooohhhhh....me want! ME WANT!!!

You're a bad man for leading me astray...AGAIN!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jan 27, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks Jim and nice score there and your right they are pricey. Taken me a long time to pick these up and well my Christopher Shores shelf is full now
> 
> View attachment 656026


Paul they fit so nicely that makes me wonder if you made the shelf yourself or just tell Mr. Shores about the appropiated width of MAW 5 you needso you don' t have to change the shelf!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 27, 2022)

I want to know how much in fines you owe for _Fighters over the Desert?_

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Paul they fit so nicely that makes me wonder if you made the shelf yourself or just tell Mr. Shores about the appropiated width of MAW 5 you needso you don' t have to change the shelf!



Honestly just lucked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 27, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I want to know how much in fines you owe for _Fighters over the Desert?_


Actually one of the first books I bought on Christopher Shores. When I ordered it I never noticed it was a library copy for sale. I think I picked it up for like 5 bucks or so. Solid book for a library copy though the library sticker does get to me some times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## stukapilot (Jan 29, 2022)

the second arrival from south africa

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 29, 2022)

stukapilot said:


> the second arrival from south africa
> View attachment 656155


Hummm that looks very interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Jan 30, 2022)

new Casemate release

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 30, 2022)

FalkeEins said:


> new Casemate release
> 
> View attachment 656268


And your thoughts?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 2, 2022)

New arrivals today.

Cos not only by serious books live the men, 
some planes&babes in comic format 
arrived today for the entertainment.







The republican aces book is vol. 4 although I ordered vol. 1, ordering vols. 2, 3 & 4 in other retailer. Waiting for the answer from the retailer to decide what to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2022)

stukapilot said:


> the second arrival from south africa
> View attachment 656155


Excellent book! It took me forever to find it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Jealous! Those are quite expensive.
> 
> This came today from the Aviation Megastore, which now has a cheaper, though untrackable delivery option. Huzzah!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on this one!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> New arrivals today.
> 
> Cos not only by serious books live the men,
> some planes&babes in comic format
> ...


I love that artists work. Tell me, are the books in French?


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 2, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I love that artists work. Tell me, are the books in French


It's an amazing work! No, these are the spanish edition. Probably will take vols. 4 to 6 nearly, rolling eyes wife allowimg! Recently they publishing vol. 7, set in the Korea War, but as far as I know only in french.


----------



## stukapilot (Feb 4, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent book! It took me forever to find it


yeah, hard to find until i found such a copy from a south african seller on bidorbuy, the largest online marketplace of that country

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 9, 2022)

Monday arrival.

Thanks for the hint 

 stukapilot
!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 9, 2022)

Here are my latest books. The first two are well known here, the SPAW series are highly recommended to those who haven't seen them yet. The third book is a monster. 609 pages listing every aircraft that has served in the RAAF. It's a beautiful (and heavy!) book released to celebrate the 100 years of the RAAF last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh no there's a volume 5! Cha-ching!

Love that RAAF book, look good.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 9, 2022)

Yep volume 5. And look what's coming later in the year 




Solomons Air War Volume 1 Guadalcanal August – September 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Feb 9, 2022)

This is downright evil. I have to make a choice. Pay the mortgage or buy all your books. If I don't pay the mortgage, I'll have nowhere to store my books. If I don't buy the books, I won't have anything to distract me from the "Honey do" list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 10, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> This is downright evil. I have to make a choice. Pay the mortgage or buy all your books. If I don't pay the mortgage, I'll have nowhere to store my books. If I don't buy the books, I won't have anything to distract me from the "Honey do" list.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 10, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> This is downright evil. I have to make a choice. Pay the mortgage or buy all your books. If I don't pay the mortgage, I'll have nowhere to store my books. If I don't buy the books, I won't have anything to distract me from the "Honey do" list.



Agree and running out of room as well so need bigger house. This one is also supposed to come out this year.

Also great score there Andy

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2022)

Yeah, I'm excited about that floatplane book. 👍

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2022)

Got me a couple of Avonmore Books TOO on Friday.....and yes some more great titles to look forward to later in the year....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 14, 2022)

This one arrived today. Due to something that just came up I will not get to read it for a while but as soon as I do I will post a comment.
I like finding books that cover forgotten topics and have been told this one is good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2022)

Great score Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2022)

Interesting!


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice ones guys!


----------



## special ed (Feb 15, 2022)

Arrived today. Members here are responsible. I'm still not buying any more books, however I had two Amazon gift cards from Christmas and at checkout discovered a $29 credit to my daughter which I was unable to eliminate from my order. Oh, well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice! I love that series


----------



## special ed (Feb 15, 2022)

Excellent profiles, but I would have liked a few more photos while in active service.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2022)

This new addition arrived a few days ago:






It cost me a pretty penny because of this little addition - Bader's signature:







It now sits on my bookshelf next to this rather unassuming volume which has a personal story attached:






It's a first-edition copy of Bader's biography "Reach for the Sky" by Paul Brickhill:






I first read "Reach for the Sky" at the ripe old age of 13 during a stay in hospital. My book had been a gift from a relative and was old but certainly not a first edition. Fast forward a dozen years and I was serving in the RAF with a secondary duty of being the Mess Secretary at a station where there were two officers' messes. A decision was made to close "my" mess as a cost-saving measure, and so I had a fairly busy time helping the President of the Mess Committee (of the Squadron Leader variety) and the Mess Manager (a former Army Warrant Officer) take care of the multiple tasks required to close the place down - furniture disposals, closing accounts, etc etc. 

The mess had a small library that was seldom, if ever, used. At one of our meetings, the Mess Manager asked what he should do with the books. He'd spoken to the other officers' mess, the sergeants' mess and the station library, and none were interested in any of the books. The PMC decided to just throw them away. Being the cheeky chappie that I am, I asked if I could take any of the books that interested me before they were thrown in the bin. The PMC acquiesced to my request...and I duly pocketed the small, rather tatty, first edition copy of "Reach for the Sky."

Inside the book was a pasted library plate which, for me, was a fond reminder of that now-demolished mess, and the many happy times I spent there. It was also interesting to see the small stamp at the bottom of the page associating the book with RAF Nuneham Park, which had been a centre for photographic interpretation during WW2 and continued in that role until the mid-1950s. It seemed probable that my book was added to the library there before it moved to Brampton when the unit relocated once Nuneham Park was handed back to its owners:






Fast forward just a couple of years, and I was an exchange officer in Texas. My position meant we had pretty regular guests to our home, and on one occasion my wife pulled the book off the shelf to show it to a visitor. The hot, dry air of Texas had clearly caused deterioration of the glue that held the library sheet to the page. The small sheet of paper fell out...and revealed this:






Not only was my "free" copy of "Reach for the Sky" a first-edition...it was a signed first-edition with Douglas Bader's signature plainly visible. 

It's not often that things like this happen to me...but this was one acquisition that I'll never forget.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 16, 2022)

Very cool. I only found out a few years ago that Brickhill himself was an Australian Spitfire pilot and POW

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Very cool. I only found out a few years ago that Brickhill himself was an Australian Spitfire pilot and POW



Yep...shot down over Tunisia and spent time in Stalag Luft III, and was a "stooge" supporting the Great Escape tunnels. Unfortunately (or, perhaps, fortunately!) he was barred from joining the escape bid because of his claustrophobia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> It's not often that things like this happen to me...but this was one acquisition that I'll never forget.



Awesome story, Mark.

Edit - did not know Brickhill was claustrophobic...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 16, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Edit - did not know Brickhill was claustrophobic...



Yeah....apparently, he developed it after volunteering to help dig "Tom".


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 16, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> Yeah....apparently, he developed it after volunteering to help dig "Tom".



I have to confess I haven't read The Great Escape , but the story is timeless, of course and is _still _referenced to this day in modern contexts...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Feb 23, 2022)

Last week arrival





And yesterday arrivals (yes bended but fine and got a full refund, so fair enough) 





All thanks to last year hard work and yearly bonus (a couple more of books on the way in).

Last year was an asian spree and this year is a spanish fiesta.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2022)

Superb..


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 26, 2022)

Arrived today

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2022)

It came! More than I hoped for, less than perfect.

Next target: Focke-Wulf Fw 191 "Kampfflugzeug" und das Bomber B-Programm

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Mar 1, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 659872
> 
> It came! More than I hoped for, less than perfect.
> 
> Next target: Focke-Wulf Fw 191 "Kampfflugzeug" und das Bomber B-Programm


Nice


----------



## GTX (Mar 2, 2022)

Arrived this week:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice haul amigo!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 2, 2022)

I agree, very nice haul


----------



## Daggerr (Mar 4, 2022)

'Mustang: The Untold Story' by Matthew Willis. 
This book is all about the Allison engined Mustangs.

The back cover of the book states: " A unique and *highly illustrated* portrait of one of the most famous US aircraft of World War II, featuring all new analysis and *rare images*".
Whoever buys this book because of the images will be very disappointed.
One would buy this book for the text only, most of the images are useless.

The book is a hardcover with dust cover and has 288 numbered pages of 15 x 23.5 cm of ordinary slightly yellowish paper. The photos on these pages are of lousy or even terrible quality. On some photos one can hardly see that the plane is a Mustang. There are also 16 pages of glossy paper with a mix of decent b&w and colour photos, the latter mainly of survivors. 

There is an appendix named "Mustang colours" which mentions types of paint used, but there are no colour profiles or any colour in it. There is no index in this book. TOC is attached below.

I wonder what went wrong here. Was there no editor involved? 
Did nobody look at the proof prints before this book was produced in large numbers? Is it a POD or similar?
It's sad really, all that effort by the author and then this poor result due to other parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 6, 2022)

This one came this week.

And monday afternoon (hope I could) go to the post office to get the big prize!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 6, 2022)

Well at least Willis got the aircraft type right which is more than can be said for one book I came across several years ago which called the AT-6 the *Texas *on the cover instead of *Texan*.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 7, 2022)

And here comes this buying season big prize.

And when saying big I wasn't meaning large (I didn't know it was that big, finger of a skinny 172 cm european for comparing purposes).

I was meaning a bargain at less than 29 euros with shipping, 2nd hand but only noticed by slight bend in the dust jacket.

BTW, very potent preface. It's easy to judge with 20/20 hindsight. Not so easy when one is in the middle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Mar 8, 2022)

Just came today. I had checked to see who sold it in the US and when I checked the price at Barnes & Noble, they offered me a 15% off with free shipping over $50 deal. I did have to wait three weeks and their packaging less than the best, but it is here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 8, 2022)

special ed said:


> Just came today. I had checked to see who sold it in the US and when I checked the price at Barnes & Noble, they offered me a 15% off with free shipping over $50 deal. I did have to wait three weeks and their packaging less than the best, but it is here.
> 
> View attachment 660634



Send it to Calum, since he posts on the forum, and get him to sign it for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cherry blossom (Mar 9, 2022)

I hope that I will be forgiven for reporting on a book that I am rereading rather than one that I have just bought but I can recommend Edward Miller’s “Bankrupting the Enemy: The U.S. Financial Siege of Japan Before Pearl Harbor” , which reports how sanctions reduced the Japanese economic options to the extent that Stanley Hornbeck Stanley Hornbeck - Wikipedia could be confident in November 1941 that the Japanese economy could not support a conflict with the USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 9, 2022)

Somehow seems appropriate now.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stukapilot (Mar 11, 2022)

new arrival

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2022)

By the look of the contents page you would think this is a book not much over 100 pages, but the profiles fun to page 330! A very nice book that can be had on the cheap. Recommended.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 16, 2022)

Dang Jim, another nice score, you should update your library pictures. I cant keep up with all your new purchases How many rooms do you have filled up now or did you just take over and convert your garage to a library

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes, storage and access are becoming a serious issue. Will have to put some serious thought into how to address the problem my friend. 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 16, 2022)

From Vinnies this afternoon. $15 for the lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2022)

Cool second part to the first volume, has what appears to be a period cutaway drawing as well pictures from inside the tail (same as G-1 according to this book). Fun fact: there is a second pilot behind the pilot with flight controls. Who knew?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2022)

Great Buys guys..


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 22, 2022)

Latest haul, Currently the Tupolev Tu-160 with my son as I shipped it to him to read over spring break.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 22, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Latest haul, Currently the Tupolev Tu-160 with my son as I shipped it to him to read over spring break.
> 
> View attachment 662206
> View attachment 662207
> ...


Great haul, Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 22, 2022)

After this book was discussed on the forum, I remembered it had been on my want list long ago. Ordered it and it just came in. 






The auto focus focused on the grey terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks like a good read. Too bad you'll never find out.😉

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 22, 2022)

special ed said:


> After this book was discussed on the forum, I remembered it had been on my want list long ago. Ordered it and it just came in.
> 
> View attachment 662247
> 
> ...



The grey terrorist is wearing a suitably disturbing scowl. Do you think he/she would be interested in enlisting in the Ukrainian army? Methinks that'd get the Russkis on the run!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 22, 2022)

She could do the job if someone would put the laser dot on the enemy.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 22, 2022)

special ed said:


> She could do the job if someone would put the laser dot on the enemy.



Sounds like a job for Bayraktar!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 23, 2022)

She is the smallest, lightest cat to adopt me and insists loudly to go out at night. She has survived road traffic, coyotes, raccoons and what ever other things in the dark with only the dark scar on her upper lip. She showed up at the house Jan 2014.


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 23, 2022)

special ed said:


> She is the smallest, lightest cat to adopt me and insists loudly to go out at night. She has survived road traffic, coyotes, raccoons and what ever other things in the dark with only the dark scar on her upper lip. She showed up at the house Jan 2014.



Presents a small target....agile....combat experienced (against larger adversaries). Her resume would seem perfect!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 23, 2022)

Or should I say "purrfect"?

Getting my coat now!!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 23, 2022)

I thought it was meow-valous!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 23, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I thought it was meow-valous!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice hauls Guys, been spending big Paul...

My latest today...!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 25, 2022)

Here's my latest haul. 






I've always been interested in the actions of the Polish Air Force in 1939, and I'm hoping the biographies of Gnys and Skalski will offer some additional insights. The Gnys biography is particularly interesting since it's written by his son. 

"No Place for Beginners" has been on my long-term wants list. The author hangs out on Britmodeller and clearly knows his stuff. Unfortunately, the purchase price was simply unjustifiable. Thankfully, I found a copy for less than $35 so I jumped at the chance. An initial look through suggests the purchase was worth every penny. It's a thorough book with plenty of previously-unpublished photos (or at least photos that are unfamiliar to me), as well as colour profiles. It covers the entire defence of Malta from before the war, through the Gladiator years, and on to the deployment of more modern fighters. A small but excellent volume.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 25, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice hauls Guys, been spending big Paul...
> 
> My latest today...!
> 
> View attachment 662492


Sweet nice one Wayne and yeah two more I am waiting on and then done again for a bit or at least try to 

Couple of nice ones there as well buffnut


----------



## stukapilot (Mar 26, 2022)

now 11 volumes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 27, 2022)

Great score


----------



## GTX (Mar 31, 2022)

An old one but never-the-less interesting addition to the library:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 31, 2022)

Also just got this:

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Mar 31, 2022)

And the last one from this buying season.

Man, is a compact book! Soft cover but pretty solid.

Only a brief glimpse and while the 3D renders didn't appeal to me when downloaded the excerpts, once in paper it's another thing. Love the Maps.

Certainly I won't be disapointed!

BTW, I hold everyone in this thread responsible for this series to my wife, specially when she knows there are 4 more (at least) vols to go (good that MAW has come to an end at last).

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## JDCAVE (Mar 31, 2022)

Nachtjagd War Diaries. I have the last two that include my father's operations October through December 1944. I'm looking forward to Rod McKenzie's contribution for the 1945 Operations. Dortmund, Pforzheim, Chemnitz and Dessau are of particular interest to me. If you look at the Op to Bochum, Nov 4/5, 1944, you will see some photos I provided to Theo.

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 1, 2022)

Last two came today for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 1, 2022)

Excellent buys my friends!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Apr 3, 2022)

Been awhile since I’ve bought anything. These are my pickups from this week. All for under $40

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Apr 3, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Last two came today for a while.
> 
> View attachment 663326
> View attachment 663327



I had to zoom in on that first book

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 3, 2022)

ponchsox said:


> Been awhile since I’ve bought anything. These are my pickups from this week. All for under $40
> View attachment 663533


What's that, in the lower left corner? A Barrett Tillman book not about the US Navy? How is it?


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Apr 3, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> What's that, in the lower left corner? A Barrett Tillman book not about the US Navy? How is it?


Haven’t started it yet. I will definitely let you know how it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Apr 11, 2022)

Well managed to get a signed hardback copy of Thunderbolt at a decent price at last. £40 shipped.
Cover now safely wrapped.





Will start reading it this week 😬

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Apr 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2022)

A nice little book at a good price. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Apr 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2022)

According to the book, there is only one Parnall airplane left in existence. Imagine that...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Apr 16, 2022)

Another one I’ve been after for years.
Not so easy to find here in the UK
Mint 1st edition £70 shipped
56th FG group history 😊

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 16, 2022)

Good one


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Apr 19, 2022)

Excited to get this one. I have the first two Chandos books and they are excellent quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2022)

I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## GTX (Apr 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2022)

Newest score,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Daggerr (Apr 24, 2022)

*Peter Schmoll 'Me 109 Produktion und Einsatz'*
311 pages A4 size.

Although I have already several 109 books I could not resist this one when a couple of months ago it was discounted to 18 euros (shipping included) at amazon.
This is not a typical run-of-the-mill 109 book, as can be seen from the TOC, but more like a long series of appendices to any 109 book(s) one might already have.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Apr 24, 2022)

My sister in law and her daughter went to the bigest floating bookstore and bring me this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Apr 30, 2022)

From IPMS Houston's Modelmainia today, Lionhearthobby.com. I could have save but they had it and I could use it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 30, 2022)

Here are my the 2 latest additions to my library:











They are both incredible volumes. I purchased "The Sky Their Battlefield" direct from the author, who very kindly signed it for me with a personalized message. It was a true labour of love, including the update to the original work that the image shows. It provides, day-by-day, all the casualties for the Allied (British Commonwealth, French and US) air forces, with brief details of where, when and how they were brought down (including accidents that resulted in deaths). It's a mighty tome but it was worth every penny.

"Black September 1918" is in a similar vein but focuses solely on the month in question which was the worst for Allied air casualties during the entire First World War (yes, worse than the Fokker Scourge of 1915 or "Bloody April" in 1917). Again, the authors have gone into meticulous detail to try and determine what happened. 

Both volumes are reasonably well illustrated with high-quality photographs. I found both volumes to be incredibly useful in my family history research, providing much-needed context to the rather bland entries in a relative's logbook.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Mustanglimey (Apr 30, 2022)

Another book on its way I’ve been after.
He was known as “the poor mans Douglas Bader”
Quite a nice inscription I think 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2022)

Where did you get the F-4 In Action book my friend?


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 1, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Where did you get the F-4 In Action book my friend?


Local used book seller. I check them out about every two weeks and buy what they have that’s good and a bargain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 1, 2022)

BookFinder.com: Search Results has three copies to choose from


----------



## MiTasol (May 1, 2022)

Mustanglimey said:


> Another book on its way I’ve been after.
> He was known as “the poor mans Douglas Bader”
> Quite a nice inscription I think 🤔
> 
> View attachment 666451




Great find

Another of the squillion books that I did not know of that I would like as a result of this thread

Do you know how many different authors call their book _best foot forwar_d? Or that there was a musical comedy of that name





BookFinder.com: Search Results (Matching Titles)


Find nearly any book: new, used, rare and textbooks. Get the best deal by comparing prices from over 100,000 booksellers.




www.bookfinder.com


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 1, 2022)

I'm still trying to come to terms with a $20.00+ Squadron Signal In Action book. In that respect I am still living in the past and expect to spend $10.00 at the most. 😅

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 1, 2022)

I have several dozen books in my library that cost over ten times their cover price but look at how the dollar has changed and in most cases I paid about the same in real terms.

My best buy in the last five years was to replace a book that I lent to someone who denies he ever had it. I was about to buy a copy at US$250 when a friend suggested trying Bookfinder. They had two copies advertised for just under US$50.


----------



## special ed (May 1, 2022)

I had stopped lending books because of that, but when they whine incessantly I write out a paper with title , date and to whom it went. They usually won't sign it but when I go to their house at two in the morning several times, I usually get it back. One time a fellow club member couldn't remember who he had reloaned it to and in return I was allowed to print photos from [email protected] negatives he had. I still have the negatives. If I ever get my neg/slide scanner operational, I will post them.


----------



## MiTasol (May 1, 2022)

That is why I started scanning manuals. If they want to read it I give them a pdf (and post it here as well). Most books I will not scan even when out of copyright. Our family has two authors and there are enough people out there robbing them of royalties that I will not do the same to others. Exceptions are almost exclusively government published books as they are in the public domain.

In reply one friend has given me open access to borrow any books from his library and we both photograph all the covers before I leave with them. If he is busy his secretary photographs them and forwards the photos to both of us. With many manuals the USAAF cover says x but the contents is usually multiple manuals. His manuals I do not post without his permission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Daggerr (May 7, 2022)

Not really a WW2 book, although the first two chapters are about the V2 and Werner was involved in this one as well:

*'Saturn I / IB Rocket' by David Baker*
384 pages A4/Letter size

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 7, 2022)

As mentioned in my Devastator threads ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2022)

Some real good reference there.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 12, 2022)

Copy number 265, signed by Gary Byk, with our own Jim Maas listed as a research assistant! A very nice outing by all involved. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2022)

Nice man.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 13, 2022)

While looking to see if the book "Aircraft Design of WWII" was available on ebay I stumbled across a great deal. This book is available on ebay under the name "Aircraft Anatomy of WWII" Edited by Paul Eden, at a really great price, $4.60, including shipping. I ordered a copy right away. I was surprised to see that it contains not only numerous cutaway views but also very nice color artwork I had seen previously in calendars.

Of course when I received the book I looked for a suitable place for it on my bookshelf, and found it - right next to the copy I ALREADY had....

This happens a lot. In any case I do recommend the book.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## MIflyer (May 13, 2022)

ponchsox said:


> Excited to get this one. I have the first two Chandos books and they are excellent quality.


Wow! I have a MPM 1/48 BF-109T I have yet to build.

By the way, if Finland joins NATO do we get our F2A-1's back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (May 13, 2022)

Mustanglimey said:


> Another book on its way I’ve been after.
> He was known as “the poor mans Douglas Bader”
> Quite a nice inscription I think 🤔
> 
> View attachment 666451




Nice find. If you ever decide to sell that, I have a home for it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 13, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Wow! I have a MPM 1/48 BF-109T I have yet to build.
> 
> By the way, if Finland joins NATO do we get our F2A-1's back?


Buffalo's? Really?


----------



## buffnut453 (May 13, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> Buffalo's? Really?



Careful there, tiger!


----------



## MIflyer (May 13, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> Buffalo's? Really?


Yes! The USN Museum at Pensacola is getting this one. The artwork that gets me is the Finnish F2A-1 making a head on pass against two Soviet Tomahawk Mk 1. Have Y'all seen that one? It is by Stan Stokes

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 13, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Yes! The USN Museum at Pensacola is getting this one. The artwork that gets me is the Finnish F2A-1 making a head on pass against two Soviet Tomahawk Mk 1. Have Y'all seen that one? It is by Stan Stokes
> 
> View attachment 668364
> View attachment 668365
> ...


Well Finland was one of the few to get good results. Pretty cool didn't know there were any for display.


----------



## MIflyer (May 13, 2022)

By the way, I found someone has 11 by 16 inch prints of the Buffalo-Tomahawks artwork on ebay and I just ordered one.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2022)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Micdrow (May 15, 2022)

Finally just got book two

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (May 17, 2022)

Just ordered due in tomorrow. Gotta love Amazon. ❤️ 

P-51B Mustang: North American's Bastard Stepchild that Saved the Eighth Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 18, 2022)

Anyone ever read the novel The Wooden Wolf? It dates from the 70's but is an entertaining read, and it is not clear how much of it is true and how much fiction.


----------



## GTX (May 19, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Anyone ever read the novel The Wooden Wolf? It dates from the 70's but is an entertaining read, and it is not clear how much of it is true and how much fiction.


This one?


----------



## MIflyer (May 19, 2022)

Yep, that is it!


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 19, 2022)

$6 each 😃

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 19, 2022)

ponchsox said:


> $6 each 😃
> View attachment 669496


Nice haul!

I also noted a very interesting haul in the shelves.

Did you post in the Show us your library thread?


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 19, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> I also noted a very interesting haul in the shelves.
> 
> Did you post in the Show us your library thread?


Yes, what did you notice in particular?


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 19, 2022)

ponchsox said:


> $6 each 😃
> View attachment 669496


Sweet!


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (May 20, 2022)

ponchsox said:


> Yes, what did you notice in particular?


The red & white one 2nd from the left and the wide Grey one, 4th from the left. Which are they?


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 20, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> The red & white one 2nd from the left and the wide Grey one, 4th from the left. Which are they?


The red one is Japanese Naval Carriers. Expensive book, I got it from a dented cover sale. The grey one is a US Navy book from the 50’s.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (May 21, 2022)

New one arrived this week:






Looks really good at first flick through.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 27, 2022)

Can't go wrong with a Putnam book, and if you can get it at a good price, the more the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (May 27, 2022)

Now Vick, that I like.


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 27, 2022)

Agree, the Putnam books are good!


----------



## Donivanp (May 27, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 28, 2022)

IHRA has some scratch and dents available for sale, picked up Ken’s Men II for $50. Had some minor scratches on the back cover.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (May 28, 2022)

You don't have _Revenge of the Red Raiders. _


----------



## ThunderChief76 (May 28, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> You don't have _Revenge of the Red Raiders. _


True, I have all the volumes they are currently selling. That one is expensive on the secondary market.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 28, 2022)

I thought I may have bought a retread on the subject in a language I don't read, but sometimes you get lucky (not often, but sometimes). Many photos I have not seen before, even having Strangers in a Strange Land and a few others.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (May 28, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 671252
> 
> I thought I may have bought a retread on the subject in a language I don't read, but sometimes you get lucky (not often, but sometimes). Many photos I have not seen before, even having Strangers in a Strange Land and a few others.


Got a couple in German. Danka (I think)


----------



## stukapilot (Jun 1, 2022)

having pulled thru a really hard period of time, i eventually receive the first book since the effin' lockdown of shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 1, 2022)

Well, I did not really buy myself anything for my birthday a few months back, other than a trip to see my brother. But I went hog wild and ordered a bunch of books a couple of weeks back. from hamiltonbook.com.

The P-51B Mustang book was $37.95
Nighthawks and Black Widows was $21.95
AR234 was $4.95
13th Fighter Command was $18.95
Macs Air Force was $7.95
Mustangs Over Korea was $11.95
Last Fighter Pilot was $4.95

Hamiltonbook has flat rate $4 shipping.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 1, 2022)

Wohooo! Nice library list 👌

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2022)

Cool Stuff.


----------



## Mustanglimey (Jun 2, 2022)

At last found a decent 2nd edition copy for £13
1/2 way through, great read.
Even more info found out about Hofer’s dog Duke ☺️
And a photo of Beeson holding Mr Tettley’s Tenants 😎
Expensive purchase that but feel lucky to have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 3, 2022)

Here are a couple more fom my book buying frenzy. I had planned to buy the Hell's Island book from Hamiltonbook but they were sold out, so I found it on ebay. The Cobra book was recommended by another member here and I found it on ebay as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 3, 2022)

This one came today. Nice way to celebrate a new job.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 3, 2022)

Ok...this is a bit of a tale. However, I'd been looking for "'Pi' in the Sky" by W.F.J. Harvey for some time. It's a history of 22 Sqn during the First World War written by a pilot who flew Bristol F2b Fighters with 22 Sqn. However, prices were beyond my reach, typically around $250 before postage. I did find a "version" for $67 but it was a bound photocopy of the original...definitely not something I'm interested in buying, and absolutely not for $67!

A friend pointed me to an original copy that was much more reasonably priced...just $70 but postage was exorbitant. "No problem" methinks, "We're heading back to Blighty for a family holiday, so I'll just get it delivered to my Mum's house and we can pick it up after we arrive in-country." (my dear old Mum had been visiting us in the States and we were flying back en masse with her). The same source also had a cheap copy of Norman Franks' "Dogfight" about the tactics of WW1 fighter aces...so I put that in the shopping cart, too.






With both books duly ordered, and feeling rather smug with myself, we arrived at my Mum's to be confronted with a note from the Royal Mail to the effect that "Nobody was home when we delivered these 2 parcels so we put them in a safe place...the green bin used for garden waste." A look in the bin revealed it was entirely empty because, apparently, the bin men had been round the day before.

I had a terrible sinking feeling that my two books were now being composted among my Mum's neighbours' grass cuttings and privet hedge trimmings. Unfortunately, by the time we got ourselves sorted, it was too late to drive to the "local" Royal Mail facility. However, I was all geared up to go in all-guns-blazing the next day to ask why on earth the postman thought it was a good idea to put parcels into a bin that would be emptied?

The following morning, my Mum's neighbour came round to welcome her home...and to deliver two parcels that she'd retrieved from the bin because she saw the postman put them in there and she was worried that they might get mixed up with garden waste.

Gleefully (my wife would say giddily) I opened the parcels and, sure enough, there were my two books. The Norman Franks book really is interesting, providing details of formations and the tactics employed throughout the First World War. The book was in excellent condition for the relatively small price I paid.

The Harvey book was larger than I'd expected, being A4 sized albeit a rather slim volume. It was in very good overall condition with some slight damage to the spine.






Thrilled, I opened the book to look at the contents...and what should I find on the first page?






Yep...the book was signed by the author. There was no mention of any inscription in the blurb associated with the book. If unsigned copies are being peddled for $250, I can't imagine what a signed copy might be worth.

I was hugely grateful to my Mum's neighbour for having the presence of mind to retrieve the parcels from the bin. Just getting the book was a huge relief given the foreboding news implied by the Royal Mail's "we put them in the bin" note. To say I'm thrilled to now own a signed copy of the book is a considerable understatement.

Wish I knew why good fortune smiled on me so many times throughout this purchase...but I'm a very happy man. I'm also extremely glad a signed copy of this book wasn't composted with the garden waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:

4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 3, 2022)

Since you mention some WWI books, here is an old one that I strongly recommend. I think it's the best thing I know of on WWI aviation.

Arch Whitehouse was an American who flew as gunner with the RFC in WWI. Among his accomplishments was being shot down by the Red Baron, without realizing the significance of it at the time. Walking back from their crash site with his pilot the ground troops said, "The bloody baron got you!" They replied, "Who?" But after the war he looked it up, and sure enough his airplane was in there. And the Baron failed to mention that the gunner of his victim sent one of his fellow Albatross pilots down with an engine full of bullets.

After the war he went to work writing pump fiction. After he did a story about a British Handley Page bomber his editor called him in and asked him if such things existed; he had assumed there was nothing over there but Spads and Fokkers. Whitehouse explained how he knew and was put in charge of that whole genre.

The Years of The Sky Kings is available on ebay in various editions for $10 or less. I think I paid 15 cents for mine circa 1964.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 3, 2022)

I've already read both of these, around 25 years ago, but ordered them yesterday for rereading and then passing to my son.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mustanglimey (Jun 9, 2022)

My latest 2 books.
Spitfires Thunderbolts and Warm Beer I’m enjoying already for .£4
Fighters up on its way for £7 shipped.
Still on the lookout for a good hardback copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 15, 2022)

Just arrived 244 pages of

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 16, 2022)

Just arrived...

Now that I have had a chance to thumb through it I believe the sub title doesn't do it justice. It certainly has tons of history as well as allied aircraft and pilots met it combat. Some unusual pictures which I like, but sadly no more photos of the single vertical tail test airplane. 😢

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 16, 2022)

I like this series. I have the Do17, nice buy


----------



## JDCAVE (Jun 16, 2022)

The last volume of the Nachtjagd Combat Archive is out:






WingLeader - Aviation Books and Collectables







www.wingleader.co.uk





This will include new information on dad’s night operations, Feb-March, 1945.

Looking forward to it!

*Edit*: It’s been shipped, evidently.

Jim

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2022)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 19, 2022)

Friday arrival, nearly a month overdue:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2022)

Better late than never...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 19, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Better late than never...


Sure, right now I have another one overdue for a month and have a refund. That's what happen when you live near the end of the world and the national postal service is a shame


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2022)

Newest arrival

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 21, 2022)

How is that book? Very interested.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> How is that book? Very interested.


Here is what is in the book, 240 pages soft cover. Some planes could probably have more info. Paper has nice size letters for reading and pictures seem to be pretty common if you have lots of books on Japanese aircraft but there are a few new to me as well. Some aircraft only have a paragraph of info while others have pages on a certain aircraft. Some I wish had more info. Does look to have a very nice add on of Japanese aircraft guns. That's about as far as I got so far

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2022)

Mmmm.... Nice one Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 22, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Mmmm.... Nice one Paul.


Thanks Wayne


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 24, 2022)

*48-pages 131 b&w photos, 7 drawings*​

Just pre-ordered, 7 to 10 days out...sweet

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 25, 2022)

Had to pull this one in from across the pond in New Zealand.





This fellow dropped into my lap today, I saved it from the trash bin. Printed 1977.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Jun 25, 2022)

Watch where you're setting if I were you. Some of those things dropping in your lap can get quite heavy, and well there are some other delicate items there also. It could hurt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 25, 2022)

Nice pickups guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2022)

Nice one Jan

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ColFord (Jun 26, 2022)

Some arrivals over the first half of 2022.

Double box set which includes 2nd Edition of Aircraft of RAAF & 1st Edition of Units of the RAAF - combined over 1000 pages.

















Then, Now Always - Illustrated History of the RAAF 1921-2021 1st Edition






Then one of the air campaign historical series by RAAF History & Heritage Branch. More in this series to follow over time.






Then in a similar maritime theme, Cold War Warriors, P-3 Orion in RAAF Service 1968 - 1991 (will be followed at some stage with a second volume covering from 1992 to retirement from RAAF service.)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
11 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## ColFord (Jun 27, 2022)

Balance of the first half of 2022 new - and old - book arrivals. Still have a couple of books on back order that might arrive before 30 June 2022.

Very much focussed on the experiences of RAAF personnel in the Pacific in WW2.





Latest part in this very good series.





An older book then sets out the operational record of RAF Fairey Battle and Bristol Blenheim squadrons operating over France from September 1939 until the end of the Battle of France. Has some gaps in details due to what records were available when it was written, but does include many first hand accounts from Battle and Blenheim aircrew involved in the operations described.





One of the more recent books about a RAAF pilot trained in Australia and Canada under the EATS, who then served with No.130 Squadron RAF on Spitfire IX and XIV.





A different perspective book based off an academic dissertation that looks at the cultural impact of the RAF and Aircrew 1939 to 1945. Looks how the RAF was depicted in many aspects of culture including film, books, and everyday life in the UK during WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jun 27, 2022)

RZM Imports recently had a dinged corner sale and I was able to pick up a book on my want list for $50. Great book shop to deal with.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jun 30, 2022)

These pair came yesterday. From France, fast and much cheaper than other options.





Typo edited

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ColFord (Jul 1, 2022)

This arrived yesterday. In my first look through I have noted the number of photographs that are incorrectly or poorly captioned - example an A-36 identified as a P-51, incorrect dates listed against photographs (a year out in date, eg should be 1943 but caption says 1944) and similar. It was originally due for publication some months back, only published late June, the extra time was obviously not for final checking and editing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2022)

Disappointing to hear, especially for that publisher.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 1, 2022)

Nothing drives me crazy like miscaptioned photos, and other sloppy editing. 50mm machine guns, anyone?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 1, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Nothing drives me crazy like miscaptioned photos, and other sloppy editing. 50mm machine guns, anyone?


But I could use one of them thar 50mm MG's, my home owners association ya'll understand!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 1, 2022)

I have the Aircraft Carriers version of this book and it’s one of the best in my collection. As soon as RZM offered these for sale I had to have one!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 1, 2022)

I knew the IJA had their own surface fleet but their own subs too? 
The things one learns here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 1, 2022)

According to Wiki, IJA planned 400 and built 38 Yu-class submarines for transportation purpose from 1943 to 1945.
This was because IJN was not necessarily reliable in the Battle of Guadalcanal as well as New Guinea.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Jul 1, 2022)

And a new way to split resources and lose a war.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 1, 2022)

Agreed. You have to question the logic of an army thinking it can procure 400 submarines when the nation's navy can't even keep pace with demand. Wholly unrealistic strategic resource planning.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 1, 2022)

The IJA had a strict doctrine that the IJN has cooties.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2022)

I thought it was the reverse. 🤔

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 2, 2022)

When I was young, I thought IJN was cool and smarter than IJA, though smart to evade the war responsibilities, but the more I learnt the more I began to believe that IJA understood real wars much better than IJN to be realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 2, 2022)

If Japan knew that there was oil in the Sakhalin Islands, that whole southern expansion might not have happened.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 2, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> If Japan knew that there was oil in the Sakhalin Islands, that whole southern expansion might not have happened.


I may need further research but, according to article introduced in a local journal of 1909, Japanese knew there was a hopeful oil field in North Sakhalin in the early 20th century and confirmed it during the Ruso-Japanese War. However, It was not in time for the immediate demands for the war in China because of the harsh natural environment for mining beside it belonged to Russia.

Oil in Sakhalin (Oil Journal in 1909)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 2, 2022)

This is what happens when I rely on the internet for information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 2, 2022)

Shinpachi said:


> I may need further research but, according to article introduced in a local journal of 1909, Japanese knew there was a hopeful oil field in North Sakhalin in the early 20th century and confirmed it during the Ruso-Japanese War. However, It was not in time for the immediate demands for the war in China because of the harsh natural environment for mining beside it belonged to Russia.
> 
> Oil in Sakhalin (Oil Journal in 1909)
> View attachment 675888


Is it me, or am I Turning Japanese, I'm turning Japanese, oh yes I think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 3, 2022)

Been a while since I bought a bunch of books, newest scores came today. Already had book one of the A6M zero so figured I would add 2 and 3. Now I will have to figure out when I will get book 2 of the K-43 as from what I saw in just a glance it peaks my interest even more. Kate book has some pictures I have never seen before so should be interesting as well and well the rest you can't go wrong with when it comes to Michael Claringbould.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 5, 2022)

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 5, 2022)

Good additions to the library.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2022)

Wow Paul, that's great I have just added a few of those to my pile too...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 5, 2022)

I highly recommend the Official Monogram series, especially if you are into modeling. They have great photos and a very good explanation of different color schemes and markings.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 5, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Wow Paul, that's great I have just added a few of those to my pile too...!



Thanks Wayne, I added the Book one cover for you incase you have not seen it for the Japanese Zero. The other two are still on my want list but though that you might want to add as well LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 5, 2022)

Some nice stuff showing up here. Good buys guys.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 5, 2022)

Nothing to do with WW2 or aviation but this new addition to my library might interest some on the forum:






Frederick Robinson came from well-bred stock in colonial America. His father, Beverly Robinson, was friends with John Jay and George Washington, the latter even courting Mary Philipse, sister of Beverly's wife, Susanna. The Robinson family were loyalists during the Revolutionary War/War of American Independence, with young Frederick serving as an Ensign (and later Lieutenant) in a loyalist regiment at the ripe old age of 14. At the end of the war, the Robinson family scattered, some to Canada while Beverly and Frederick went to England. 

Frederick remained in the Army, serving under Wellington in Spain. He was my Great x3 Grandfather's brigade commander at the Battle of Vitoria and during the Siege of San Sebastian. As the subtitle to the book indicates, Robinson became the oldest soldier in the British Army, and appears to have still been serving into the 1840s. He died in 1852 at the age of 88.

At first glance, the book is very well researched, with multiple quotes from contemporaneous sources, including Frederick's own journals. The author also makes use of other records, including a notable transcript of a discussion between John Jay and Frederick's father, Beverly, on whether the latter would join the revolution. The first chapter paints a much more nuanced picture of the civil war nature of the Revolutionary War/War of American Independence than is often portrayed. I'm looking forward to the chapters covering the fighting in Spain, particularly the battles and Wellington's advance to Vitoria where, when crossing the Bidasoa River, Robinson's infantry soldiers had to cling onto the stirrups of cavalry horses because the river was swollen with rain.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 6, 2022)

It arrived! Can kick myself for not asking Mr. Ginter to sign it. Next time I guess.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 6, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 676373
> 
> It arrived! Can kick myself for not asking Mr. Ginter to sign it. Next time I guess.



I’ve talked to Steve on the phone, he’s a good guy. I need to order a few more from him.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ColFord (Jul 6, 2022)

This one arrived today. 80 pages in a landscape format, A4 page size, good quality paper with around 120 very well printed photographs, supporting narrative text and photo captions plus colour aircraft profiles all by "Mr Typhoon" Chris Thomas. A number of the photos have key features shown in the photos with arrows and letters to indicate to the reader what is depicted, especially for some lesser known and understood features of the early Hawker Typhoon and in service modifications. This volume covers the early Typhoons, from prototype in 1940 and most of the early 'car door' variants up until Spring 1943. Includes description and examples of early distinctive recognition markings for the Typhoon as well as Exercise markings for Exercise Spartan. Future editions in this series will cover later variants and sub-variants of the Typhoon. Price is reasonable, however the additional cost of overseas postage by purchasers outside the UK make it a more expensive purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2022)

Collected these yesterday hot off the Press.....!

Real Handy when the Publisher Avalon Books is here in Adelaide...!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 9, 2022)

Sweet scores there Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Jul 9, 2022)

This seems like the book to own on the B-52 bomber. Can’t wait to get through it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 13, 2022)

Just found out about this. Wings and Airpower Magazines in PDF format:

AirWingMedia.com | Wings & Airpower Aviation History Magazines

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 21, 2022)

Well I just ordered these two off Evilbay

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 21, 2022)

Yes, I have both of those, as well as the Part 1 D&S.

Disappointing thing about the At War series is that the photographic reproduction is not always that great, usually inferior to that of a magazine.


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 21, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Yes, I have both of those, as well as the Part 1 D&S.
> 
> Disappointing thing about the At War series is that the photographic reproduction is not always that great, usually inferior to that of a magazine.


Yeah I have the D&S part 1 in book & the P-38 @ war as a pdf. I wanted the book as I don't read on the computer screen as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2022)

Got the first One a couple of months ago and the other 3 couple of weeks ago.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Got the first One a couple of months ago and the other 3 couple of weeks ago.....
> View attachment 678680
> View attachment 678681


Great scores Wayne


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 22, 2022)

I am sensing a trend here... 🤔😁


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 22, 2022)

Ordered today, due in tomorrow From Amazon

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 22, 2022)

The exhaustive Warren Bodie book on the P-38 is available for free online if you go through the rather obtuse process for obtaining it.


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 22, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> The exhaustive Warren Bodie book on the P-38 is available for free online if you go through the rather obtuse process for obtaining it.


Well not free but picked it up at thrift books for out the door $18 & his P-47 book for another $8. Free shipping


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2022)

Usually it's me that gets into trouble at Air Venture with books. My sons purchases so far at Air Venture and its not over. He says I am making our collection bigger LOL. I go you mean yours's when I pass away LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 26, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Usually it's me that gets into trouble at Air Venture with books. My sons purchases so far at Air Venture and its not over. He says I am making our collection bigger LOL. I go you mean yours's when I pass away LOL.
> 
> View attachment 679089
> View attachment 679090
> ...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Bought my first book today, figured while the author was there I would get it signed

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2022)

Great, Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 27, 2022)

This is my latest addition to the library:






Lots of cool info for Skua and Sea Gladiator fans. It's typical Brian Cull with tons of detail about operations, airframe serial numbers, and personal accounts. Not a lot of photos, and those that are present aren't the greatest quality...but that's a minor gripe (from my perspective).

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)

Today I got these two ..

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Today I got these two ..
> 
> View attachment 679307


 Sweet ones Wojtek


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2022)

Done pretty well there Guys....

My latest.....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice score Wayne


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Jul 28, 2022)

Received today (due the 26 but the post office manage to lose one of my parcels once again but this time talk to a senior manager and they found the package). 

Vintage (printed in 1974) but +500 pages, many maps and charts of the main attacks of RAF 2nd Group and plenty of annexes. Less than 9 € with shipping.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2022)

Looking at the decals, they have a tint of blue, blue/grey to them.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2022)

Btw, the pages 37, 38, 39 and 40 appear twice in the Nieuport book and it finishes abruptly with 40....
Although before it does, it goes to page 44, I don't know if that is the last page of the book....weird!😳😲🤨🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2022)

Last of the airshow buys between my son and me.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Aug 3, 2022)

Clean up Isle 3, call Don's sister or his wife to come get him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 6, 2022)

GTX said:


> View attachment 680808
> 
> View attachment 680809



OOOOOHHH!!!! Need details about the DH91 book, please. One of the most beautiful airliners of all time!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Btw, the pages 37, 38, 39 and 40 appear twice in the Nieuport book and it finishes abruptly with 40....
> Although before it does, it goes to page 44, I don't know if that is the last page of the book....weird!😳😲🤨🤔



Actally the booklet has 47 pages. These from 40 to 47 are for the plane paiting and marking. Also a page with the aircraft specification.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Actally the booklet has 47 pages. These from 40 to 47 are for the plane paiting and marking. Also a page with the aircraft specification.



There must have been a mistake then, at the printers with this one....🤨🤔


----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2022)

buffnut453 said:


> OOOOOHHH!!!! Need details about the DH91 book, please. One of the most beautiful airliners of all time!!!


See here:






**Beauty of the Skies – de Havilland DH91 Albatross – European Airlines







www.europeanairlines.no





It is a very nice and well done book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 7, 2022)

One I got a little while ago and am thoroughly enjoying reading now:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> There must have been a mistake then, at the printers with this one....🤨🤔



That's possible. Sometimes it happens.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2022)

Wurger said:


> That's possible. Sometimes it happens.



True my friend....
Just need look for another one....until then, pick this one up later this month!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Aug 9, 2022)

My latest pickups:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Daggerr (Aug 10, 2022)

*Heinkel He 100 Record Breaker - Erwin Hood *

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2022)

Some interesting purchases Guys...!


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 13, 2022)

Just scored this one.






Appendix V is a separate document located in a pouch inside the front cover. I thought some might find these pages interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2022)

Have pre-ordered this one been a long wait for it's release which will be mid October...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 16, 2022)

A very interesting read:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2022)

Well for the last couple of years I have been trying to find this book under a 100 dollars. Finally found one and got it. Couldn't be happier with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 30, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Well for the last couple of years I have been trying to find this book under a 100 dollars. Finally found one and got it. Couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> View attachment 684522


Looks very nice!

It is posible to have pics of the contents?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2022)

Not WW2, but interesting nonetheless. Always been fascinated by the end game.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 31, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Looks very nice!
> 
> It is posible to have pics of the contents?


Yep I can do that when I get home  at work now

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 31, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Yep I can do that when I get home  at work now


Thanks! No hurry.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 31, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Thanks! No hurry.


Here you go a few pictures and such in the book 528 pages. Lots of profiles and pictures of aircraft. Hard cover. sorry for high depth but should get an idea of book

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 31, 2022)

Well I guess after the purchase of the last Yefim Gordon book my son texts me and says I thought you would not buy any more Russian aircraft books. I said that you knew I have been looking for this one. He goes you know how I wanted you to store my books with yours till done with college. I go yeah, they are in the closet. Yeah but did you notice I rearranged your library and most of your soviet books are there as well. I was like no I haven't read much since you left. He says to go look in closet. Don't mind the cob webs but I guess we have a bunch of Soviet books and that is not all of them. Over half the shelf is Yefim Gordon books LOL. I guess I stand corrected and now need a bigger closet.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 31, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Here you go a few pictures and such in the book 528 pages. Lots of profiles and pictures of aircraft. Hard cover. sorry for high depth but should get an idea of book
> 
> View attachment 684683
> View attachment 684684
> ...


Thanks! Very interesting, enjoy! Shame the second hand price in the hundred.



Micdrow said:


> Well I guess after the purchase of the last Yefim Gordon book my son texts me and says I thought you would not buy any more Russian aircraft books. I said that you knew I have been looking for this one. He goes you know how I wanted you to store my books with yours till done with college. I go yeah, they are in the closet. Yeah but did you notice I rearranged your library and most of your soviet books are there as well. I was like no I haven't read much since you left. He says to go look in closet. Don't mind the cob webs but I guess we have a bunch of Soviet books and that is not all of them. Over half the shelf is Yefim Gordon books LOL. I guess I stand corrected and now need a bigger closet.
> 
> View attachment 684695
> View attachment 684696
> ...


Impressive collection tovarich! And yes, you need more space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 31, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Thanks! Very interesting, enjoy! Shame the second hand price in the hundred.
> 
> 
> Impressive collection tovarich! And yes, you need more space.


Thanks and agree with you, second hand prices are way up there and why I was happy to find this one under a hundred buck. As far as bigger closet it might be time to stop buying or maybe get rid of some in area's I am not currently pursuing. Time will tell I guess and this room is filling up faster then I have time to read for the moment.


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Aug 31, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> . As far as bigger closet it might be time to stop buying or maybe get rid of some in area's I am not currently pursuing.


No way! As bitcoiners say, hold!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2022)

It has gotten insane. I bought that book new for around $55 several years back. I'm looking for the Luftwaffe Classics on the V-2 and the cheapest I can find is $330.

In reagards to getting rid of books due to lack of room, I'm sure you have doors, furniture or cabinets you don't need.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> It has gotten insane. I bought that book new for around $55 several years back. I'm looking for the Luftwaffe Classics on the V-2 and the cheapest I can find is $330.
> 
> In reagards to getting rid of books due to lack of room, I'm sure you have doors, furniture or cabinets you don't need.




Yeah certain books have gotten sane, my problem is I have more books than time to read and more I want to get. Just going to have to be more selective in the future but we will see. The world war II Yefim Gordon book 8 days ago had three show up for first time around 70 to 80 bucks. They went fast as you can image. I actually look at book web sites once a day to find the deals and try buy them right then and there as they are hard to get. 

Below another one I have added to my wish list and one maybe a lot of you don't know about that is coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Daggerr (Sep 1, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> ................. I'm looking for the Luftwaffe Classics on the V-2 and the cheapest I can find is $330.
> ................................


I assume you mean the book below. In that case check your forum mailbox.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2022)

Just got this one fresh off the press

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2022)

Paul, you should get yourself some books on Russian Aircraft...your collection is a bit small.....

Strewth man looks like you just about got everything covered....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 8, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Paul, you should get yourself some books on Russian Aircraft...your collection is a bit small.....
> 
> Strewth man looks like you just about got everything covered....



LOL Wayne, don't let my son here you say that. He wants more for the collection though it is interesting going from beginning to end and seeing the soviet changes in soviet aviation through the years.


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 9, 2022)

This arrived while I was away. Will scan it and post it later

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 9, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing to Chapter 13: "How to Remove Nose Armor Without Affecting CoG"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 11, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> It has gotten insane. I bought that book new for around $55 several years back. I'm looking for the Luftwaffe Classics on the V-2 and the cheapest I can find is $330.
> 
> In reagards to getting rid of books due to lack of room, I'm sure you have doors, furniture or cabinets you don't need.



Have you tried searching thru bookfinder.com 

That is my sole search site - and yes some booksellers are really greedy but you can often find books at both ends of the price scale

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 11, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> This arrived while I was away. Will scan it and post it later
> View attachment 686165



Now posted at P-39 documents in post 13. Bugga - Chapter 13 is missing.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 12, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Paul, you should get yourself some books on Russian Aircraft...your collection is a bit small.....
> 
> Strewth man looks like you just about got everything covered....


Does this help, just ordered these two. Should be here in 2 weeks or less

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2022)

I have to buy them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2022)

Just picked these two up, the Joe Foss book is a first print from '43! 😳😲

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Does this help, just ordered these two. Should be here in 2 weeks or less
> 
> View attachment 686564
> View attachment 686565


Ha..! that's a good start...better reinforce those shelves too while your at it.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 13, 2022)

Got these 3 last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Got these 3 last week.
> 
> View attachment 686739
> View attachment 686740
> View attachment 686741



....and any 13's? 😉😆😂😎


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Got these 3 last week.
> 
> View attachment 686739
> View attachment 686740
> View attachment 686741


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Got these 3 last week.
> 
> View attachment 686739
> View attachment 686740
> View attachment 686741


Sweet scores there Wayne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2022)

Somebody was talking about this one and I had to get it. Was NOT disappointed!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 15, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> Somebody was talking about this one and I had to get it. Was NOT disappointed!
> View attachment 686955


Morning David, I know I love my copy. The following have been on my list just have not pulled the trigger on either one yet but the Soviet one is written by same author as the japanese one

Next book I buy probably will be the Soviet one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2022)

Those 3 are on my want list, but for $ome rea$on I haven't pulled the trigger.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Those 3 are on my want list, but for $ome rea$on I haven't pulled the trigger.



It's simple, you just.....


_Dammit! _


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 15, 2022)

Lastest one:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2022)

Hahahaha...same!





...and this:




Autographed!

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Sep 18, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hahahaha...same!
> 
> View attachment 687571
> 
> ...


Long beards think alike!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 19, 2022)

The white patches cover company stamps and writing. The damage in the top right corner is from hungry mice. Lots of dirty finger prints.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and any 13's? 😉😆😂😎


Absolutely...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2022)

Can you really ever go wrong with a Putnam book? If you see them on the cheap, I would say buy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 19, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 687795
> 
> Can you really ever go wrong with a Putnam book? If you see them on the cheap, I would say buy it.


Sweet score Jim, with all those new books you should update your library pictures, I am curious to see how you are storing all these new ones


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 19, 2022)

Here are a few I have picked up recently.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Sep 20, 2022)

Wildcat said:


> Here are a few I have picked up recently.


Great scores Andy


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 20, 2022)

26 years older than me....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Sweet score Jim, with all those new books you should update your library pictures, I am curious to see how you are storing all these new ones


I will definitely do that this weekend in the SHOW US YOUR LIBRARY thread.

In the meantime, bought this about a month ago, love this series. Did you know they built over 40 of these flying boats? I didn't.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## ColFord (Sep 22, 2022)

This one arrived yesterday. To quote the publisher's blurb:

QUOTE
The life of Air Vice-Marshal Alan Reed AO is one that could read like a 'boy's own adventure'. From humble beginnings as a National Service trainee in Perth in 1952, Alan's career took him all the way to the rank of Air Vice-Marshal and in command of over 12,000 people within the RAAF Support Command organisation. Along the way Alan flew a wide variety of RAAF aircraft, including the maritime version of the Lincoln, the Canberra bomber, the F-4E Phantom and the F-111. His experiences included fortuitously being removed from a doomed Lincoln flight that crashed into Mt Superbus in South-East Queensland, a 24-day around-the world trip in a Canberra formation, and his opportunities to fly
both the Phantom and the F-111C in RAAF service. Alan was also privileged to be one of only six RAAF pilots to fly Phantoms on exchange with the USAF during the Vietnam War, where he flew over 100 reconnaissance missions during a 179 temporary duty assignment, receiving the USAF Distinguished Flying Cross. Alan passed away on 24 July 2021, not before he had the chance to reminisce with many of his compatriots at the Air Force's centenary commemorations on 31 March 2021. This book draws upon the content of Alan's autobiography, also entitled 'Invited to a War', and presents the episodes of Alan's life in the RAAF. It tells the story of a man who dedicated his life to the RAAF and, despite
the highs and lows of any service career, never lost his passion for flying.
END QUOTE

This version is a part of the RAAF History and Heritage Branch's Australian Air Campaign Series and is based off the original autobiography with additional content, particularly additional photography added by RAAF H&HB. At first glance through, looks like it will be very interesting reading. Note: On the book cover AVM Reed is the one on the right.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2022)

Which one is he?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Sep 23, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I will definitely do that this weekend in the SHOW US YOUR LIBRARY thread.
> 
> In the meantime, bought this about a month ago, love this series. Did you know they built over 40 of these flying boats? I didn't.
> 
> View attachment 688205


You might also like this book if you don't already have:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FalkeEins (Sep 23, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Those 3 are on my want list, but for $ome rea$on I haven't pulled the trigger.




The 'Guide to German night fighters' is a waste of time..... full of errors and difficult to read. Go for any other book on German night fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2022)

I would go on 

 FalkeEins
his advice. Perhaps he would like to put on a book that he would have in his collection?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2022)

GTX said:


> You might also like this book if you don't already have:
> 
> View attachment 688406


Thanks! It seems like a fascinating subject and totally alien to me.


----------



## GTX (Sep 24, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks! It seems like a fascinating subject and totally alien to me.


The Phillip Sims book goes into the entire Imperial Airways program and not just the Short Flying boats. It is quite an interesting read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 26, 2022)

Three new additions:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice scores GTX


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 26, 2022)

1) Love the Ginter book!
2) How is the SM 79 book?
3) Was disappointed in one aspect of the Do 217 book, lacked allied aircraft information in combat descriptions. Or, and hear me out, I may have failing mental health. Either, or.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Sep 27, 2022)

At first glance the SM 79 one looks really good.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 27, 2022)

GTX said:


> You might also like this book if you don't already have:


Does this book have much info on RAAF use?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 28, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I will definitely do that this weekend in the SHOW US YOUR LIBRARY thread.


Sorry. Didn't get to it this weekend. Will try and get it on here ASAP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 28, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sorry. Didn't get to it this weekend. Will try and get it on here ASAP!


No problem Jim, take your time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2022)

Just arrived....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## FalkeEins (Oct 3, 2022)

.. the ultimate Luftwaffe Fighters book due imminently from JaPo
..508 pages, over 1,000 images, a good percentage previously unpublished, covers all types.
..not quite released physically yet, although I've had the pdf for a while, having been involved over the ten years it took to compile!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 4, 2022)

This was waiting for me to tuck in with on a cool and rainy day. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 4, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 689555
> 
> View attachment 689556
> 
> This was waiting for me to tuck in with on a cool and rainy day. 👍


Looks nice! I have always liked the S.M.84

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 5, 2022)

Most recent adquisitions. Not yet home. Some 1.100 pages about the Fuerzas Aéreas de la República Española (F.A.R.E. - Spanish Republic Air Forces) in three volumes in a package:

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Oct 9, 2022)

Bought this one and shipped it to my son in Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Oct 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Oct 10, 2022)

Been a while. My latest acquisitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2022)

Some good stuff in there Guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Oct 15, 2022)

Escuadrilla Azul said:


> Most recent adquisitions. Not yet home. Some 1.100 pages about the Fuerzas Aéreas de la República Española (F.A.R.E. - Spanish Republic Air Forces) in three volumes in a package:
> 
> View attachment 689583
> 
> ...


Home at last. 

Looks like a bible for the spanish republican air forces. Big and heavy, sunglasses for measure:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2022)

Just came in, 278 pages of happiness!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Daggerr (Oct 18, 2022)

Not WW2 stuff, but nevertheless interesting: *X-15 by David Baker*, 368 pages 28 x 21 cm.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Oct 18, 2022)

Two more for the collection:

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## GTX (Oct 18, 2022)

Interesting


----------



## Daggerr (Oct 21, 2022)

Messerschmitt Me 262 Development & Politics by Dan Sharp, 326 pages 30 x 21 cm.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Oct 21, 2022)

Added a couple new books!

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Oct 21, 2022)

A few others new in my library

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Why, just why....are they still using that "Fork-Tailed Devil"? 🙄

Anyhoo....

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2022)

Is it you or your bank book that's on holidays?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Me....😉😆😂


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 27, 2022)

Top stuff.

got few on the way to me at the moment, not sure how long they will be....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2022)

Well, that was quick! 😳😲

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2022)

Great stuff.

First of mine has turned up at least a week earlier than expected, the 4th Volume of the Pearl Harbor Tactical series.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2022)

Nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Nice.



Great photos and colour profiles! 👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Donivanp (Nov 3, 2022)

Owww I like


----------



## GTX (Nov 3, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 692893


What are the Viggen and Tunnan ones like? I have the Draken one and was somewhat underwhelmed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 3, 2022)

GTX said:


> What are the Viggen and Tunnan ones like? I have the Draken one and was somewhat underwhelmed.



I liked all three of them, I was a tad disappointed with the small size of the Tunnan book though....to be honest, otherwise....👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 3, 2022)

You had to buy those? They don't just issue them to all Sweds at birth?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2022)

Newest book

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2022)

Nice Paul,

hot off the press collected yesterday....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 5, 2022)

Wayne Little said:


> Nice Paul,
> 
> hot off the press collected yesterday....
> 
> ...


Sweet score Wayne, Really looking forward the Black Sunday book, still going to be a while before it gets here.


----------



## GTX (Nov 5, 2022)

Arrived yesterday:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2022)

👍🏻👌🏻👏🏻😎


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 9, 2022)

GTX said:


> Arrived yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 693197
> 
> ...


I have a copy on preorder from RZM Imports. I have the first three Chandos books and they are terrific.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2022)

Some interesting recent purchases that I have been fortunate enough to be at the right place and time for.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## ThunderChief76 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bought these as a lot, 27 books for $175.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2022)

Nice stuff Guys....

My latest arrived a few weeks ago...finally took some pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## DBII (Dec 8, 2022)

Pick this up the other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Graeme (Dec 8, 2022)

My older brother recently bought a full set of original 'Beans'.
He won't tell me how much though....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 8, 2022)

Nice. I imagine they were quiet expensive!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 8, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Newest book
> 
> View attachment 693059


Paul, I already mentioned I have the same book (signed by the author) and know the real names of the crewmen. I forgot to send you those, shame on me...
Must find them first and you'll have them.
It's a good read, the author without being a novelist has a very professional way of writing down his own memoirs.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> Paul, I already mentioned I have the same book (signed by the author) and know the real names of the crewmen. I forgot to send you those, shame on me...
> Must find them first and you'll have them.
> It's a good read, the author without being a novelist has a very professional way of writing down his own memoirs.
> Cheers!


No problem Yves, work has me running over time again.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 9, 2022)

These two came a couple weeks ago but really have not had time yet to look at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Dec 9, 2022)

My lastest one. Also came some weeks ago but no time either to have a look at it:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 9, 2022)

Got this as a set. Signed by Gunther Rall. My Logbook and Robert Taylor sketch.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## DBII (Dec 9, 2022)

Picked this up for my father. Pictures from around the world of WW2 birds waiting for disposal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2022)

DBII said:


> Picked this up for my father. Pictures from around the world of WW2 birds waiting for disposal.


An awesome, if depressing book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Dec 10, 2022)

ThunderChief76 said:


> Got this as a set. Signed by Gunther Rall. My Logbook and Robert Taylor sketch.
> 
> View attachment 697881
> View attachment 697882


It’s a good read


----------



## GTX (Dec 10, 2022)

Latest:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2022)

Same! 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Dec 11, 2022)

Working my way through this - interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2022)

Some great purchases....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## OldGeezer (Dec 12, 2022)

GTX said:


> Latest:
> 
> View attachment 697998


Hope you like it, my wife and I worked hard on it for about 3 years.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 14, 2022)

Just got these. They have not been loved and have cockroach damage as well as the usual age problems

Vol 1 is very fragile with many torn pages so will need to be copied one page at a time - painful. Basic page size is just a bit larger than A5 (or 1/2 letter) but some foldouts are at least six times that and look like they will take two scans on my A3 (11x17) scanner bed.

The Vol 3 Part 1 (photos 2, 3, 4) is what can best be described as an abbreviated Illustrated parts catalogue. It is stapled together and then the binding edge has fabric glued over it making it impossible to dissassemble and copy in my doc feed scanner. I will try a camera and dewarping software but have not found anything yet that will produce an even half decent version of the page below - *if anyone has any suggestions please let me know by PM. *It is foolscap/folio size so way to big for my iphone scanner made this way *. *
The Firefly manual is also very fragile but will be easy to scan but is a very low priority (not an aircraft I have ever been interested in). It has lots of pasted in revisions and they may be covering important text. Impossible to know unless someone else has a better copy

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2022)

Thought this was a full on, large scale, amphibious landing that I had no idea of...no quite.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2022)

OldGeezer said:


> Hope you like it, my wife and I worked hard on it for about 3 years.


I do! I have aome questions though:

1) If I understand correctly, you were unable to fully take advantage of the National Archives because of it's closure due to COVID. If that's true, do you believe the book suffers in anyway because of this?

2) In some of the top down photos of this plane in flight there are what appear to a multitude of small light colored circles all over the airframe. The consensus of the forum is that these are inspection stickers attached across access panel doors. As probably the resident expert on this aircraft, what is your opinion? Also, could you guess at the color? (White?)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Just got these. They have not been loved and have cockroach damage as well as the usual age problems
> 
> Vol 1 is very fragile with many torn pages so will need to be copied one page at a time - painful. Basic page size is just a bit larger than A5 (or 1/2 letter) but some foldouts are at least six times that and look like they will take two scans on my A3 (11x17) scanner bed.
> 
> ...



Thank you for keeping this safe frome time. 
The community is thankfull.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2022)

This just arrived, from Pen & Sword.
I briefly covered the story of these units in my "Travels of Tel's Tin Tent" thread earlier this year, after visiting the Museum of the British Resistance, at Parham (Framlingham) airfield, so I just had to get this to learn more about this very secret organisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## OldGeezer (Dec 15, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I do! I have aome questions though:
> 
> 1) If I understand correctly, you were unable to fully take advantage of the National Archives because of it's closure due to COVID. If that's true, do you believe the book suffers in anyway because of this?
> 
> 2) In some of the top down photos of this plane in flight there are what appear to a multitude of small light colored circles all over the airframe. The consensus of the forum is that these are inspection stickers attached across access panel doors. As probably the resident expert on this aircraft, what is your opinion? Also, could you guess at the color? (White?)


Answer 1: Since submitting the material for this book to Osprey, we've been able to get what's in NARA and frankly I don't think we would have been able to use much of it anyway due to the publisher's restrictions on how many pages, how many illustrations, and how many words we were allowed to include in order to keep within the "X-Plane Series" format. It's mainly drawings of components, and a few technical reports that would benefit aero engineers more than average readers. We're working on an all-inclusive future work that will pull these in though, along with a huge number of other things that we've found in more obscure places and private collections. That's at least 2 years out, assuming that we can find a publisher willing to tackle such a big job.

Answer 2: My own opinion, based on having spent the first 3 years of my career at USN/USMC aircraft rework depots, is that the marks could be either stickers or white paint or maybe just bare metal, put there as some sort of thing for maintainers. I'm attaching one of the few photos we have that shows some of them close up, and each of these is associated with a small access panel. They weren't on the aircraft when it rolled out of final assembly or during taxi testing, but at least some had appeared by the time the first flight occurred. They're on both upper and lower surfaces too. I'm pretty sure they were white because they stand out more brightly against the upper surface color than the tail numbers which we know were yellow, and are on a par with the star in the national insignia. They're easily visible against the lower gray surfaces too, more so than I would expect yellow to be. At some point they were either removed (if they were tape) or painted over, because they don't appear in rare color frames dating to summer 1944, although the usual worn-off paint on fasteners is evident. But then they must have been put back on because they definitely show up on the post-fire photos of its final flight on 6 September.

About the "tape" - I have a half-baked theory that the yellow line patterns that were on the upper wings for at least part of XP-67's life may have been tape as well. That's based on close examination of one of the only photos we have that shows the details of those areas. That might explain why there's a faint residue from its removal on one wing in particular, in the famous overhead inflight view. I know that there was an XP-67 finish specification but so far it hasn't been found, and I think it's going to take something like that to nail this down definitively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Dec 15, 2022)

OldGeezer said:


> Answer 1: Since submitting the material for this book to Osprey, we've been able to get what's in NARA and frankly I don't think we would have been able to use much of it anyway due to the publisher's restrictions on how many pages, how many illustrations, and how many words we were allowed to include in order to keep within the "X-Plane Series" format. It's mainly drawings of components, and a few technical reports that would benefit aero engineers more than average readers. We're working on an all-inclusive future work that will pull these in though, along with a huge number of other things that we've found in more obscure places and private collections. That's at least 2 years out, assuming that we can find a publisher willing to tackle such a big job.
> 
> Answer 2: My own opinion, based on having spent the first 3 years of my career at USN/USMC aircraft rework depots, is that the marks could be either stickers or white paint or maybe just bare metal, put there as some sort of thing for maintainers. I'm attaching one of the few photos we have that shows some of them close up, and each of these is associated with a small access panel. They weren't on the aircraft when it rolled out of final assembly or during taxi testing, but at least some had appeared by the time the first flight occurred. They're on both upper and lower surfaces too. I'm pretty sure they were white because they stand out more brightly against the upper surface color than the tail numbers which we know were yellow, and are on a par with the star in the national insignia. They're easily visible against the lower gray surfaces too, more so than I would expect yellow to be. At some point they were either removed (if they were tape) or painted over, because they don't appear in rare color frames dating to summer 1944, although the usual worn-off paint on fasteners is evident. But then they must have been put back on because they definitely show up on the post-fire photos of its final flight on 6 September.
> 
> About the "tape" - I have a half-baked theory that the yellow line patterns that were on the upper wings for at least part of XP-67's life may have been tape as well. That's based on close examination of one of the only photos we have that shows the details of those areas. That might explain why there's a faint residue from its removal on one wing in particular, in the famous overhead inflight view. I know that there was an XP-67 finish specification but so far it hasn't been found, and I think it's going to take something like that to nail this down definitively.


Steve,

If you do get back to College Park, make sure I give you a copy of my latest versions of the Sarah Clark finding aids - either drop me an e-mail or bring a thumb drive. I've repaired most of the errors introduced by the interns who help process and rehouse the materials, and added some critical notes on contents.

(We may have met about this before, but I'm notoriously bad with names and faces. Still, there are monthly updates to the finding aids that might prove useful.)

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2022)

OldGeezer said:


> Answer 1: Since submitting the material for this book to Osprey, we've been able to get what's in NARA and frankly I don't think we would have been able to use much of it anyway due to the publisher's restrictions on how many pages, how many illustrations, and how many words we were allowed to include in order to keep within the "X-Plane Series" format. It's mainly drawings of components, and a few technical reports that would benefit aero engineers more than average readers. We're working on an all-inclusive future work that will pull these in though, along with a huge number of other things that we've found in more obscure places and private collections. That's at least 2 years out, assuming that we can find a publisher willing to tackle such a big job.
> 
> Answer 2: My own opinion, based on having spent the first 3 years of my career at USN/USMC aircraft rework depots, is that the marks could be either stickers or white paint or maybe just bare metal, put there as some sort of thing for maintainers. I'm attaching one of the few photos we have that shows some of them close up, and each of these is associated with a small access panel. They weren't on the aircraft when it rolled out of final assembly or during taxi testing, but at least some had appeared by the time the first flight occurred. They're on both upper and lower surfaces too. I'm pretty sure they were white because they stand out more brightly against the upper surface color than the tail numbers which we know were yellow, and are on a par with the star in the national insignia. They're easily visible against the lower gray surfaces too, more so than I would expect yellow to be. At some point they were either removed (if they were tape) or painted over, because they don't appear in rare color frames dating to summer 1944, although the usual worn-off paint on fasteners is evident. But then they must have been put back on because they definitely show up on the post-fire photos of its final flight on 6 September.
> 
> About the "tape" - I have a half-baked theory that the yellow line patterns that were on the upper wings for at least part of XP-67's life may have been tape as well. That's based on close examination of one of the only photos we have that shows the details of those areas. That might explain why there's a faint residue from its removal on one wing in particular, in the famous overhead inflight view. I know that there was an XP-67 finish specification but so far it hasn't been found, and I think it's going to take something like that to nail this down definitively.


Thank you. I am obsessed with the arcane and to read this fills me with immense joy. Would gladly buy an expanded edition. - Jim


----------



## OldGeezer (Dec 15, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> Steve,
> 
> If you do get back to College Park, make sure I give you a copy of my latest versions of the Sarah Clark finding aids - either drop me an e-mail or bring a thumb drive. I've repaired most of the errors introduced by the interns who help process and rehouse the materials, and added some critical notes on contents.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I can't travel for medical reasons, my wife does all of that. You sent me an email in August 2021 with a list of "hits" on XP-67 in RG342. I'm frankly baffled by the whole Sarah Clark Collection thing. Ray Ortensie at AFMC/HO said you were the guy who knew the most about it. He had previously said this: "The collection, also known as the Sarah Clark Collection, is still Air Force Records and in November 2019 was released back to me. However, for years they would not even let Air Force Historians in to see it. There are no good finding aids for what is in that collection. I have rough backing slips of what they shipped over but even that doesn't tell you what is in there. I do however have a finding aid for the items of the Sarah Clark Collection that was accessioned at College Park. I went up there for a week in September 2019 to do a rough look through the collection and had hoped to go back a few times in 2020 but obviously that never happened. Let me see if I can get those spreadsheets to you." The 2 spreadsheets that he sent are the biggest ones I've ever seen, just under 130 thousand lines, so I'm glad somebody else is working on opening up that collection because there are bound to be treasures hidden in something whose index alone is so massive. I had heard a rumor that the index only includes every 10th item in the collection itself, or something like that.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2022)

Love his books, there are always pictures in there that I have never seen.





This should be interesting, though I haven't cracked it open yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2022)

Good stuff. I never knew that turboprops had been tried on the Ambassador.


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 16, 2022)

I never knew there was an Ambassador.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2022)

Yep, Airspeed Ambassador, originally with piston engines, with happy memories from my younger days. (pic via Pinterest).

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I never knew there was an Ambassador.


Nor did I

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Daggerr (Dec 17, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff. I never knew that turboprops had been tried on the Ambassador.


AFAIK:
After finishing its work at Airspeed the second prototype G-AKRD was in 1953 transferred to Bristol for testing of the Proteus turboprop engines, and in 1958 to Rolls-Royce for testing Tyne turboprop engines and later Dart turboprop engines. So it was used only as a turboprop test bed by engine manufacturers, not by or for Airspeed.

There was a project AS.59 for a Mk II Ambassador with four RR Dart turboprop engines but that was cancelled in 1951 without any production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThunderChief76 (Dec 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## A.G. Williams (Dec 20, 2022)

Something different: Ken Lussey's Orkney Trilogy.

These books (*Bloody Orkney, The Danger of Life *and *Eyes Turned Skywards*) are espionage thrillers largely set in northern Scotland and the Orkney Islands during WW2. They are notable for sticking to the facts as much as possible, with a lot of people, places and events being real, or very nearly so. They are also interesting for the focus on aircraft (German as well as British featuring in detail). My knowledge of this subject isn't that great and doesn't really compare with others on this forum (especially the aircraft bit!) but I was very impressed with these books, which are really one continuous story. Definitely worth a look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Dec 20, 2022)

A couple of simple ones:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2022)

Just received this from my friend Max.
The sub-title intrigued me, but the back cover "blurb" gives some hope, and an extract from this is also shown below.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Dec 21, 2022)

Airframes said:


> Just received this from my friend Max.
> The sub-title intrigued me, but the back cover "blurb" gives some hope, and an extract from this is also shown below.
> 
> 
> ...


What's your opinion of it? Many of the reviews I have seen are not complimentary.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2022)

So far I've only flipped through it, and not read anything yet.
I was already sceptical, having read the cover referring to the BoB, and I'll admit that, the presentation of the book itself doesn't do it any favours, being printed on "cheap" pulp stock, and with mediocre quality illustrations, using stock shots not all of which are relative to the time period being discussed. For example, a pic of a late mark Spitfire when referring to the BoB, which suggests lazy research on someone's part, there being many, many period images available.
Being only 120 pages of narrative, in paperback, from an author and a publisher I've never heard of, also starts alarm bells ringing.
However, if I can get through the first 75% to 80% of the text, which seems to be coverage of development, history and politics, and get to the "meat" of the story, the i may be able to comment. I'm about to settle down and start reading ...................


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 21, 2022)

Please do

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2022)

I'll try to post a brief review once I've read the book.


----------



## rochie (Dec 22, 2022)

I have a really old book of pilot interviews and more than a couple mention engaging He 113's in combat, also lots of reports of Ju87's jettisoning their landing gear to escape RAF fighters !


----------



## Ralph Haus (Dec 25, 2022)

Is this a great Christmas Or what???

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 25, 2022)

A classic. All my boys have gotten it at some point in their young lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Dec 25, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> A classic. All my boys have gotten it at some point in their young lives.


You mean this is for kids!!!??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 25, 2022)

Ages 3 and up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 25, 2022)

Same age range as us then !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2022)

I'll get my crayons!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 25, 2022)

You can never have too many books on the Breguet 693

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Dec 25, 2022)

Alright, for those that got left out with no fun stuff under the tree, I will share. But you do need a printer, or a very high end MAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 25, 2022)

This is my favourite xmas present - I guess I will have to post some of the contents in https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/threads/quotes-and-jokes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> This is my favourite xmas present - I guess I will have to post some of the contents in https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/threads/quotes-and-jokes.
> 
> View attachment 700017


Oh yes you should!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 25, 2022)

Mustn't eat the crayons! USMC excepted.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 25, 2022)

Here's what you get when you ask for books about WW2 aviation, and your sister is an english teacher.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CAC Woomera (Dec 26, 2022)

Both are good reads, hope you enjoy 'em
Here's the stuff I got for Christmas + something I brought a few days ago. I think it's kind of funny I now own two copies of the Commie Manifesto




*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 26, 2022)

CAC Woomera said:


> Both are good reads, hope you enjoy 'em
> Here's the stuff I got for Christmas + something I brought a few days ago. I think it's kind of funny I now own two copies of the Commie Manifesto
> View attachment 700036
> 
> ...



Interested to learn more about the book “Wellington in the Peninsula.” I’m always on the lookout for books on the Peninsula War but most don’t cover the areas that interest me: the siege of Cadiz, battle of Vitoria, and the siege of San Sebastián.


----------



## Daggerr (Dec 27, 2022)

"Vom ersten Höhenjäger zur FW 190 H" by Dietmar Hermann:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## MIflyer (Dec 31, 2022)

On my trips to my old home town of Columbia SC I have noted an intriguing used bookstore in an older building on US 1, atop a hill overlooking the river. Its windows all but bulged with books. This time it had a "Yearly Sale" sign out front so I decided to stop in.

I purchased these two books. at 20% off the originally marked price, the total bill coming to $35 including sales tax.. I read Alan Carey's book on VPB-109 and it inspired an article I wrote on two of the unit's PB4Y-2's being engaged by twelve George II fighters, a combat that a friend of mine participated in. Of course, Jimmy Flatley is familiar name but I am looking forward to more details of his combat experiences.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 31, 2022)

Nice haul!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 1, 2023)

Brilliant book for ki 21

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2023)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 700661
> 
> Brilliant book for ki 21



Sweet score


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 1, 2023)

Groovy Jim. That's one of my go-to sites for all my Japanese aviation wants

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2023)

Due unforeseen circumstances....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## MIflyer (Jan 2, 2023)

That reminds me. There was an old late 30's movie about a Rocketeer type of guy. He uncovers an evil plot by some criminals on some island and they send bombers to destroy it. They showed Japanese BR.20's doing the bombing. I guess that actual film of USAAC bombers actually dropping bombs was not available at that point.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 2, 2023)

Would that be "Commander Cody"?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2023)

Capt. Vick said:


> Brilliant book for ki 21


Me want!!


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 3, 2023)

SaparotRob said:


> Would that be "Commander Cody"?


Possibly. It was not this guy, speaking of books in my library.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 3, 2023)

Loved that movie. The comic book was great!


----------



## GTX (Jan 3, 2023)

A simple little one:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 3, 2023)

SaparotRob said:


> Loved that movie.


The first time I saw the movie was a few years after I had moved from CA to VA. When in that first scene they opened the hangar doors and I saw one of the airfields I had flown from, Santa Maria, CA, my jaw hit the floor.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Friday at 5:02 PM)



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Escuadrilla Azul (Saturday at 5:37 AM)

Got the Kindle edition myself. Yeah, I know, the dead tree format is way more awesome, just don't have spare space or money for it:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Daggerr (Today at 8:59 AM)

*Arado Ar 234 Blitz The World's First Jet Bomber*, Richard Smith & Eddie Creek.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Today at 10:27 AM)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

